# MS Paint Adventures' SBURB RP Thread



## Taurus Versant (Jan 16, 2011)

*MS Paint Adventures' SBURB

[IMG=CHECK THE OOC THREAD FOR PART ONE

Sunny and Shephard 2: Requiem for a Sand Faget

Our movie opens with Sunny and Shephard sitting on a remote South American beach sipping Pina Coladas and gazing up at the night sky. The twinkling stars remind sunny of that special glow that Nicholas Cage had in his eyes and he breaks down in tears. Shephard tries his best to comfort this blubbering pansy but to no avail.

Everywhere he looked, he saw traces of his late beloved. Mainly due to the fact that he still had pictures and such of them together everywhere, the dunkass. (rollllllllllllllllllllll) Shephard daintily set down his Pi?a Colada and made Sunny look into his eyes. 

Shephard: Look, Sunny, I know you miss him, who wouldn't, but you've got to look to the future instead of the past.

Sunny: B-b-but it's just so hard to let him go...

Sunny sniffed and wiped his tears on Shephard's sleeve.

Shephard: I know, I know. But you've still got me. And I've still got you... *cue sloppy makeouts and end of the scene*

*Minutes in The Past (But Not Many)*

Traveling on their world class space yacht Platinum and Cadrien were living the high life. After that sandy shit stain left things really took off for the two of them, and with some smart business investments the two were filthy rich. They had all the bitches. ALL OF THEM. And every bitch had a space whale. Life was good. The two of them having just finished a joyful rendition of the hit song "I'm on a boat" gazed out on the horizon.

Cadrien: Hahaha! That was excellent man!

Platinum: Indeed it was Cad, and the producers loved our new script.

Cadrien: I told you that adding space to things increased interest! And you didn't believe me. Hah!

Platinum: I thought that the world wasn't ready, but it's a bet that I was glad to lose. 

Cadrien: Anyways, that aside...

The two of them suddenly saw a terrifying sight ahead of them....

That image would haunt the two of them for the rest of their lives. It was a sight so terrible Lovecraft himself would convulse and cry. They gazed upon Sunny and Shephard making the beast with two sandy backs. (bluh bluh huge giogio). Wiping the vomit from their mouths the two made a vow to rid the world of this sandy abomination right then and there. They went down to their yacht's private arsenal and loaded up.

Platinum kicked the wheel so the boat was aimed directly at the horror. Cadrien spun his twin pistols in his hands, fingers ready to pull the triggers and rid the world of something evil. Sunny's own boat provided a ramp for the twin tycoons and with a crash that made Sunny whimper and hide behind Shephard, the two landed.

Cadrien: Now you will receive us.
Platinum: We do not ask for your sand, or your fagottry.
Cadrien: We do not want your Mass Effect or Dr. Who.
Platinum: It is your death we claim.
Cadrien: It is your evil that will be sought by us.
Platinum: With every breath, we shall hunt so terrors down.
Cadrien: Each day we will spill such blood, 'til it rains down from the skies.
Platinum: Do not kill. Do not rape. Do not steal. Do not create terrible Mafia games. These are principles which every man of every faith can embrace.
Cadrien: These are not polite suggestions. These are codes of behavior, and those of you that ignore them will pay the dearest cost.
Platinum: There are varying degrees of evil. We urge you lesser forms of filth, not to push the bounds and cross over, into true corruption, into our domain.
Cadrien: For if you do, one day you will look behind you and you will see we two, and on that day you will reap it.
Platinum: And we will send you to whatever god you wish.

Platinum and Cadrien stand behind Sunny and put their guns to the back of his head.

Cadrien and Platinum together: And shepherds we shall be, for Thee, my Lord, for Thee. Power hath descended forth from Thy hand, that our feet may swiftly carry out Thy command. So we shall flow a river forth to Thee, and teeming with souls shall it ever be.
Shephard: You aren't a Shephard by any stretch of the imagination!
Cadrien:  In nomine Patris et Filii …
Platinum: … et Spiritus Sancti.
Shephard: NOOOOOOOO!!

Shephard pushes Sunny out of the way and takes the bullet meant for Sunny. The two then proceed to continue to shoot the hell out of Shephard for the hell of it.

Platinum and Cadrien fondly regard Shephard's bullet riddled body. Sunny looks on in horror, a small puddle of urine and sand slowly collecting at his ankles.

Platinum: How anyone can care for a sand faget like you enough to give up their own life for yours is beyond me.

Cadrien: Regardless, I think that we've solved the problem enough for now. You can keep your sand filled life of shit and misery Sunny. Now that you have no one left.

Platinum: The memory of today will be with you always you pitiful fuck. You will live with the guilt.

Sunny regards the two with hate and tear filled eyes as they start up their jet packs.

Cadrien: If you truly wish to pursue us in the future, then you are going to have a long battle to reach us. In order to even get near us, you will have to defeat each of our evil continental CEOs. 

Platinum: That means their are seven of them, Dunkass.

Cadrien: Indeed, and now, we will leave you to your shame and hate filled existence...farewell and may we never meet again.

Cadrien and Platinum: PCHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A lot of weird shit happens and Sunny finds himself wandering the streets of Berlin at three in the morning. Having just been jumped and beaten savegly by a mob of angry germans Sunny's spirits are at an all time low. He finds himself being dragged to a tall skyscraper with a paper bag over his head.

Suddenly the bag is whipped of his head (literally, as in with a real whip), and a figure that seems familiar looms over him on a throne that looked suspiciously like it was made to look like a kangaroo.

???: So you've sunk this low, Sunny. After all I taught you so long ago.

Sunny: W-who?

???: You don't recognize me? I can't say I'm surprised, someone of your brain capacity. Regardless, it is I. Taurus. Your old pimp. Remember?

Sunny: OH SHIT!

Taurus: Indeed. Do not worry Sunny. I am here to set you down in the right direction, for you have lost your way.

He idlly scratched behind the ears of the wallabe on his lap. 

Sunny: What do you mean?

Taurus: I mean that you are pathetic and I feel bad for you. This is my sole reason for helping you. Now, I happen to know of someone who could possibly help you. Some one who you in fact, idolized...one David Tennant...

The screen fades out...]http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/4444/skaia1440x900.jpg[/IMG]


Typewith for Pesterloggings

Today in the mail you will find that your copy of the SBURB BETA has arrived. It is finally time to play this game. You will message friends to try and form a chain of players, enter the Medium to master your given title and mature as ONE OF THE CHOSEN.

But whether or not Skaia agrees with this destiny, is still in the wind.​**​*​
Simple rules. Respect one another. Play fair. Don't godmod.

Keollyn and I are Skaia. We decide your fates. Remember that.

Talk to one of us if you have a question. Have fun.

IN-CHARACTER POSTS ONLY

THE OOC THREAD EXISTS FOR A REASON


----------



## SageMaster (Jan 17, 2011)

first post 

i prototype harribel wit a t-shirt saying "i suck cawks for free"

bluh bluh dumb trolling


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 17, 2011)

*Forumstuck*

A man stands in his room. It just so happens that today, the 2nd of March, is this young man's birthday. Though it was twenty one years ago he was given life, it is only today he will be given a name!



What will the name of this young man be?

BARFACE KNOBMUNCHER



Try again dumpass.

PETER MANDICANT



Your name is PETER. As was previously mentioned it is your BIRTHDAY. A lot of TRASH AND WIRES are scattered about your room. You're very untidy. You have a variety of INTERESTS. You have a passion for SHITTY TOYS FROM SHITTY MOVIES. You like to play video games but you are NOT VERY GOOD AT THEM. You have a fondness for PIRATES, and are an aspiring ZOMBIE HUNTER (Nerf game). You also like to READ sometimes.

What will you do?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2011)

*It begins..*

Julius Burns watched the sun rise over the Italian Countryside from the balcony of his villa. He had much to do today. For today was the day was the start of a game he was to play with several of people. It promised to be an interesting experiment though he was unsure of how well they would be able to get along with each other. But he brushed those concerns aside and continued gazing at the sun.

He put his favorite shades on and fidgeted with them to block out the glare. That completed, he reached for the bottle of wine in the bucket of ice on the table to the right and uncorked it. It was one of the finest wines they had in their wine cellar but today was a special occasion, much deserving of such a great delicacy. He poured some out into a glass and raised it to his lips. ?To new beginnings?, he said to no one in particular and drank.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2011)

20 Minutes later...

That business done with, Julius prepared to go about his normal day. He went down to the kitchen to prepare his breakfast. He briefly pondered the whereabouts of his BROTHER. But he knew that guy came and went as he pleased. Dude was fucking INSCRUTABLE. After having his meal of BACON and EGGS he set off to get his affairs in order.

He passed by his FORENSICS LAB on his way to his bedroom. It was there that he gathered EVIDENCE in order to build cases against VARIOUS RAPSCALLIONS. He had yet to examine a real body in his lab, but when he had a need to he would be ready.

He also passed by THE MUSIC ROOM on his way. It was here that HE and his BRO would often jam out to VARIOUS TYPES OF MUSIC. Over the years he had learned to play a lot of instruments though his favorite instrument had to be THE PIANO. He just loved TICKLING THE IVORIES. In fact he considered himself to be quite the VIRTUOSO.

And at last he came to his own room. His room was rather large and proudly displayed his large VARIETY OF INTERESTS. On a table to the right of him was a rather large and ornate CHESS BOARD, the armies of black and white locked in a fierce battle for dominance. He and a friend started that game some months ago through mail, unfortunately they NEVER FINISHED. A stack of PSYCHOLOGY TODAY magazines laid in a neat pile under the table. He loved examining THE CRIMINAL PSYCHE. It is such a fascinating subject!

On hangars in his closet were several BACKUP COATS and BACKUP HATS. Some people are content to only have one backup hat or coat. He frankly considered these people to be QUITE SILLY.

He glanced over at his CRIME WALL. On this wall was where he would put the CRIMINAL PROFILES of various SHADY SUSPECTS in whatever case he was working on. He prided himself on his excellent SLEUTHING PROWESS. And he was sure that his sleuthing abilities would serve him well today.

On several shelves and racks were various FIREARMS both of SMALL and LARGE calibers. His brother taught him how to shoot at QUITE A YOUNG AGE. It was one of the many things the two bonded over.

He sat down in his COMFY LEATHER CHAIR and logged into his LAPTOP. It was time for him to get to work.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 17, 2011)

Broken bones.  Scarred fists.  Gushing wounds.  This has been his world in its entirety, ever since his home, along with his family, was burned down.  By his own hands.  For him, this day should be no different from any other.  Another brought low with his own fists and another day on the run, living on scraps and stolen goods.  But there was an unusual feeling about this day, as if something miraculous might suddenly happen and a larger world unveils itself.

He explores this odd feeling within himself and eventually smiles, thinking a new game has begun.  To him, to James Donaldson, this miraculous event, whatever it was, is just another game to test himself with.  A game where he'll encounter the fiercest, most unusual enemies.  But a game nonetheless. 

"It's about time something happened here", he eventually says.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey guys, where are my arms?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hey guys, where are my arms?



Up your ass .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 17, 2011)

Your are Akria Mcgruder , today was your 15th birthday your DAD wanted to take your to MANGA WORLD but as much as your love your animes that would just be embarrassing  instead you spent it with a day of sick skating. You have to admit you got some  UNREAL AIR  and your preety tired, you sit on the curb and look at the sky.It's a beautiful orange, you like to keep your love of the sky to yourself among other things so as  not to let on  your  EXTREMELY EMBARRASSING  NERDINESS. But as you look at the sky something feels diffrent you feel like you have a incredibly eventfull day. 




(dreads are hard to make in paint he has an afro now )


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 17, 2011)

Where the fuck is my server player?

Oh well might as well install in the meantime. Time is precious.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT2gfHU6yCU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SageMaster (Jan 17, 2011)

What a drag. Just another dreadful day at school.

Bruce Dickinson walked to his dormitory, all bruised up. FOOTBALL practice was over, and he was headed to rest. He hated playing the sport, but the FOOTBALL TEAM was the pride and honor of the SAINT PETER'S CATHOLIC SCHOOL FOR BOYS. It was cumpolsory for every boy to practice.

Bruce entered his DORMITORY, slammed the door and threw himself in bed. He looked up and stared of all his VIDEO GAME COLLECTIBLES that decorated his room. A huge ZELDA POSTER decorated his wall, and his SUPER MARIO BROS. TOYS filled his desk. His pride and joy was a LIFE SIZED FIGURE OF LIGHTNING FROM FFXIII, his favorite rpg, wielding the MASTER SWORD. As much as he despised being sent to a boarding school by his BORING FATHER, he appreciated having his own room where he was free to do what he wanted, play VIDEOGAMES all day.

Bruce fell asleep and began to dream about rocking out to some HEAVY METAL MUSIC. He had always dreamt of forming a ROCK BAND, a group of FRIENDS whowould always be loyal to him and support him.

Suddenly, his computer made a noise and woke Bruce up. Someone was pestering him. It probably was about that new game he had just won...


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2011)

--IllustriousInquisitor [II] began pestering IronMonger [IM]--

II: Hey man. Got the beta in the mail today.
II: So what's this game supposed to be about anyways?
II: I read the preview in Gamebro, but that asshole didn't even talk about the game.
IM: gamebro is just a terrible magazine
IM: i get all my gaming news from gamers heaven
II: Yeah, fuck that magazine.
II: So are you ready to go?
IM: well i havent opened the box yet
IM: you know opening a new game is a ritual
IM: gotta smell the manual and stuff
IM: smells like glory
II: I hear you man.
II: You only open things once. You should savor that moment.
IM: yeah, considering we got so lucky getting a copy of the beta
IM: the beta signup thread was a massive shitstorm lol
IM: and we got it man 
II: We were lucky to be sure. 
II: So do you know if anyone else got a copy?
II: I'm too busy to pester everyone at the moment
II: Gotta get my affairs in order you know?
IM: yeah you go do your weird shit
IM: i gotta get ready for my ritual too
IM: got my ass kicked at football fuck that game 
IM: i think SN got it, you should talk to him
II: I rather not.
II: I always feel uncomfortable when talking to that guy.
II: But yeah I got some things to do.
II: Gotta find my bro. 
II: But that guy always shows up whenever.
II: Talk to you later man.
IM: keep on rocking bro
II: You too.

--IllustriousInquisitor [II] ceased pestering IronMonger [IM]--


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2011)

That was a rather pleasant conversation. Julius always enjoyed talking to IM.

He thought for a second to go and search for his bro, but then decided against it. It was only a waste of time and today time was of the essence. His bro would show up when he was needed.

He typed furiously, sending messages to various people and companies, the game almost became an afterthought. He spent several minutes typing up a post for a sleuth forum he frequented. Even though he knew today wasn't the day for such time wasting nonsense. But he was human, sometimes you just needed to have A LITTLE FUN.

Suddenly he heard a noise, it seems he was being pestered by one his chums. He minimized his browser FENRIR and looked to see who it was.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 17, 2011)

You get back home as fast as possible because your  remember you had to thank II for sending you a copy of SBURB BETA.You step on several  action figures. You quickly hide them so I don't see them but it's preety fucking obvious I saw you hide them under your bed .Don't flick me off, just go talk to the II guy.


----------



## Didi (Jan 17, 2011)

Today was a rainy day. But that's okay, because you like to stay insides anyways and watch some MECHA SERIES. They are filled with MANLINESS and EPIC FIGHTS. You have a fairly large room in the ATTIC of your house. It is littered with MECHA FIGURINES.
You live in a BORING VILLAGE where NOTHING EVER HAPPENS. You have some good E-BUDDIES though. One of them, SOLARNEANDERTHAL, has sent you a beta of some new game. It is supposed to be TOTALLY SWEET. It's not about mechas though, so it probably won't be AS COOL AS YOU.
But you guess for your friend's sake you'll just install it.
You would pester him right now about it, but it seems he isn't online right now. Some other people are online though...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 17, 2011)

--Anim$wag [A$]  began pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II]--
A$: Sorry man I totally got side tracked birthday and all
A$: This is like the best birthday gift ever bro 
II: Well, it's okay I guess.
II: The shit I had to go through to get 
 it was monutmental.
II: You are lucky they gave me two copies as a mistake.
A$: don't worry I'll give send you my copy of lupin the 3rd vs conan
A$: I know you your into detective shit like that
 A$: Kind of boring to me I like stuff with boobs and energy blasts
II: Thanks Conan is cerntantly a top notch seluth.
II: So about this game...
A$: what's up
II: I'm still kind of confused as to what we are supposed to be doing in it.
II: As I told IM, the asshole who previewed it in Gamebro didn't tell squat about the actual game.
II: He mostly just rambled on for pages like a self important douche.
A$:well maybe it's destiny like it was supposed to happen
A$:you being the sleuth you are should know the thrill of finding out a great mystery
II: Excellent point.
II: I guess the joy in life is finding learning new things as you go along.
II: I forget that sometimes.
II: So you hear from anyone else? I still don't know all the people who are playing with us today.
II: I just know that me, IM and you are playing.
A$:well I know hB is playing 
A$:and I think that weirdo that thinks he lives with robots is playing to 
A$: I mean jeez how uncool can you get ,but yeah thats all the ppl know
II: That guy is too hotblooded for his own good.
II: He should learn to slow down and appreciate the finer things in life.
II: Like today, I spent thirty minutes watching the sun rise.
II: While drinking smooth Chardonnay 1956. 
II: You could not believe how smooth it was. Like the finest silk blanket.
A$:I know man I was just sitting down for hours looking at the sky 
A$:Fuck dude my dads callin well figure this shit out like reall top notch sleuths 
II: Okay man, talk to you later.
--Anime$wag [A$] ceased pestering llustriousInquisitor [II]--


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 17, 2011)

You father bursts in you ancitapte a strife to begin. But you can see your Father's in no mood to horse play "Your room looks like Hell in a hand basket ! Get it straight right now ! " You don't say a word you just begin to clean up. Dad's been a real asshole since mom died, you think to yourself.


Instead of doing the responsable  thing and cleaning up your room your shove all your SHIT into your SYLLADEX. You use a TCG MODUS  you have 15 catch cards to store your SHIT.You also have another 15 Trap/Spell cards that effect your SYLLADEX in positive and mostly negetive ways.That makes up a total of 30 cards, you begin storing.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2011)

Another conversation knocked down. "I sure am popular today" Julius thought to himself. Truth be told like most sleuths he preferred to WORK SOLO. Most people just annoyed him.

He was great when he worked by himself. He never thought he had it in him to be A LEADER OF MEN, so he never tried. Though many people came to him LOOKING FOR ADVICE. Be it for crimes, social problems, romance issues, anything. He answered as best as he could, but he didn't think he was ALL THAT GOOD AT IT. Though people told him otherwise.

He continued typing away at his keyboard. To lighten up the atmosphere he put on some SMOOTH JAZZ. Music always HELPED HIM THINK.

Another noise, seems like another chum is pestering you. You look to see who it is...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 17, 2011)

you begin to catptchalogue 

your JERSEY SHORE POSTER  

your KAZUMA ACTION FIGURE that's totally not yours


your DARKSEID ACTION FIGURE which also isn't yours

your MERUM POSTER 

your DC HOODIE your FUSIONS SHOES



your bust of the BLACK HAND 
Your ALIEN WARE LAPTOP 

and your limited special editon AIR GEAR POSTER the one thing you might not be ashamed to have in your room


the SYLLADEX starts to shuffle it's self adding in the 15 trap and spell cards you have 6 free slots left


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 17, 2011)

Cloistered within a vault of steel and titanium, a young human labors to finish his/her latest work. Dressed in thick coats and masks of iron this human, if the term could still be used to describe him/her has cut ties with his/her biological forebears and embraced the machine within. After the last screw is put in its place the young human looks upon his latest work, and smiles, or at least makes the robotic equivalent.

It is such a beautiful machine. On the outside it is shaped in the form of a humanoid, but upon closer inspection one can see rivets, lines separating metal plates painted to resemble flesh, joints that no human could ever possess, and beautiful lense apparati that outmatches those humans possess. Inside the machine is an intricate network of devices that resemble our paltry human organs, but are far superior and more beautiful than our colons can ever be.

Oh wait, he/she was supposed to be doing something. Yes. Stacked next to a box of broken parts labeled CHACHA UNIT LEGS was a pile of mail envelopes.  Our hero/ine's only sibling, a sister much older than s/he is would bring in parts and devices from the outside world to the bunker they live in every day, and sometimes she would include mail from fellows who belong to the proud machine race, of which s/he is part of. The pile only has bills and brochures however, bereft of the disc s/he requires to play a certain game. His/her sister unit must have it. Before s/he goes to confront her, our hero/ine, whose name is either Joey or Joanna, contacts the other players of this game they are about to partake in. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



--mechanicalEmpath[ME] began pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II]--

ME: STATEMENT: HAVE YOU ACQUIRED THE SBURB DISC YET? I SEEM TO BE HAVING TROUBLE LOCATING MINE, AND IT WOULD BE A PROBLEM IF THE OTHERS HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM.
II: You know pretending to be a robot is really unbecoming for a person such as your self.
II: To be honest.
ME: STATEMENT: THOUGH I AM A BIOLOGICAL BEING AND THUS NOT BUILT OF STEEL, I AM CULTURALLY AND SPIRITUALLY A MEMBER OF THE ROBOTIC RACE.
ME: THREAT: ANY OTHER DISCUSSION REGARDING THIS MATTER SHALL LEAD TO A DISCONNECTION OF RELATIONS. 
II: I am pretty sure the notion of "race" is a foreign concept to robots. But whatever.
II: But to answer your first question, I have recieved my disc. 
II: IM and A$ have as well.
ME: QUERY: TELL ME ONCE AGAIN WHY WE ALLOWED A$ TO JOIN OUR VENTURE?
ME: STATEMENT: I FIND HIS LACK OF RESPECT TO MY PEOPLE AND HIS PROCLAMATIONS OF ONE DAY RIDING INSIDE ONE OF MY KIND TO BE DISTURBING AND PERVERSE.
II: Same reason we let that psycho join I guess. 
II: Though to be honest. I will enjoy seeing what makes him tick.
II: The criminal psyche is an enigma to me. But I will crack it open like a fresh egg and drink it's contents.
II: But if you have a problem with A$, just talk to him about it. 
ME: STATEMENT: PERHAPS LATER. RIGHT NOW IT IS IMPERATIVE THAT I TALK WITH THE SISTER UNIT TO LEARN THE WHEREABOUTS OF MY DISC.
ME: QUERY: WHO ELSE WILL BE JOINING US IN THIS GAME?
II: I know it's going to be 9 players.
II: But I do not everyone that is going to be playing with us.
II: I'm not sure who has recieved their betas yet.
ME: STATEMENT: IF THIS IS THE CASE THEN WE ARE GOING TO BE IN TROUBLE, AS SURELY NOT EVERYONE WILL BE COOPERATIVE.
II: It's going to be quite the challenge I admit.
II: Who's even going to lead and coordinate our group?
II: I would but you know i'm not the leading type.
II: Too many unanswered questions. Though as an expert sleuth I am used to mystery.
ME: STATEMENT: AS LONG AS NO ONE ATTEMPTS TO HARASS MY BELOVED CHACHA UNIT 14 THEN I WILL BE FINE WHOEVER IT IS WHO WILL BE JOINING US.
II: Chacha Unit 14?
II: What happened to 1-13?
ME: STATEMENT: THE TECHNOLOGY USED TO CREATE THEM WAS, I AM SAD TO ADMIT, NOT AS CUTTING EDGE AS I HAD PRESUMED.
ME: LAMENTATION: THEY HAVE ALL TRAGICALLY BEEN CUT DOWN BEFORE THEIR PRIME BY MY SISTER UNIT, WHO THINKS IT IS DISTURBING THAT I SHOW SUCH EMOTIONAL BONDS WITH A MACHINE SHE VIEWS INFERIOR AND CREEPY.
II: What did you do with the scraps from the other units?
II: I hope you at least recycled.
II: Made them into something useful.
II: Like a toaster or something. 
ME: STATEMENT: THAT WAS ACTUALLY A FUNCTION OF CHACHA UNIT 7, UNTIL MY SISTER UNIT DESTROYED HER WHILE COSPLAYING A JAPANESE ACTION SHOW CHARACTER THAT I DO NOT RECOGNIZE.
ME: STATEMENT: BUT THAT IS IN THE PAST NOW. NO ONE SHALL HARM MY LATEST CHACHA UNIT, AS IT IS CREATED WITH THE FINEST TECHNOLOGY KNOWN TO ROBOT-KIND. CHACHA 14 IS, SIMPLY A CUT ABOVE THE REST.
II: Watch out for you sister, she might want to cut your Chacha Unit down to size.
II: You really should work out your issues with you sis man.
II: Me and my bro are tight, and it's wonderful.
II: But I have a feeling you will.
ME: STATEMENT: I SHALL KEEP THIS MIND WHEN I QUERY HER ON THE LOCATION OF MY DISCS. FAREWELL.

--mechanicalEmpath[ME] ceased pestering illustriousInquisitor[II]--


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2011)

You decide to take things into your own hands and see who has got the game already. You first start out by pestering the guy that likes mechas JUST A BIT TOO MUCH.


--IllustriousInquisitor [II] has begun pestering heavenBreaker [hB]

II: Hey hB you there?
II: I'm just checking in to see if you got the beta yet.
II: Though I don't know why i'm pestering you.
II: You are probably too busy playing mecha hero to answer this.
II: I've been meaning to tell you this. You should cool out with the hot blooded routine.
II: It's not good to be so strung out all the time.
*hB: Yeah, I got the beta bro. IT'S GONNA BE LEGEN-wait for it*
II: I am waiting with bated breath.
II: The suspense is killing me.
II: You cannot believe how much I am anticipating this.
*hB: DARY
hB: That's right, legendary! Fuck yeah!
hB: Shit's gonna be flying everywhere, we're gonna own this game so freaking hard!
hB: It better have mechas though or I'll drop it like it's cold shit because that's what it would be*
II: Trust me.
II: Between you and ME.
II: We will be elbow deep in robot shit.
II: So deep, we won't be able to move.
II: We will be drowning in robots is what i'm saying.
*hB: Hell yeah!
hB: Oh wait, did you mean to imply ME is playing as well?*
II: Quick witted as always I see.
*hB: Cool, you may think he's a little weird, but that guy's following his soul like a true man!
hB: Or robot or whatever he is. He's awesome anyway!*
II: A real man.
II: Is one who is sophisticated and refined.
II: A man who enjoy the finer things in life. Like Jazz and Sleuthing.
II: And has plenty of backup coats and backup hats.
II: That is a real man.
II: Not one of the blowhards you idolize.
*hB: Man, there you go again with that soft shit. Being a real man isn't about any of that!
hB: It's about doing whatever you want to do! No matter what the odds are! You gotta fight for what you believe in!
hB: This is true manliness!
hB: Fuck, I can't find my disc anywhere. I think my little bro took it.*
II: People that blindly follow their impulses and do whatever they want turn out to be just like sL. Psychotic.
II: But our debates over the true nature of manliness are well known to all, so no need to repeat them.
II: But yeah you should keep track of your little bro man.
II: He always seems to be stealing your stuff.
II: Just ask him politely to stop.
II: I'm sure he'll oblige.
*hB: Yeah, it's just because he idolizes me you know. I've raised him ever since our parents died.
hB: He wants to be just like me, which is why he keeps stealing my stuff.
hB: I also more than once found him practicing with my katanas man. The kid's actually better than me lol!
hB: I still outkick him any day of the week though.
hB: But it's all good because I love him and I'll protect him to the end! 
hB: But I guess I'll go find him, before he fucks the disc up or something or accidentally starts the game. That'd be really fucked, hahaha!*
II: You and your little bro do make quite a team.
II: I'm sure one day you will blast off into the stars together in oversized mechas to do battle with aliens or something.
II: But you two will never be as good of a team.
II: As my bro and I are.
II: So I hope you are content with second place.
*hB: Fuck your shit, my and my lil bro will break the heavens and no one can stop us!
hB: WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK WE ARE?!*
II: I think you are two people, whose imaginations run wild.
II: But good luck with that.

--IIlustriousInquisitor [II] has ceased pestering heavenBreaker [hB]--


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 17, 2011)

After a whole bunch of boring weird puzzle shit, Peter is able to get back to his computer.

*--solarNeanderthal [SN] started pestering heavenBreaker [HB]--
SN: HEY ASSHOLE, GET ME INTO THE SESSION ALREADY
SN: I HAVE A METEOR ABOUT TO BUTTRAPE ME GOG DAMMIT
SN: You will not believe the fight I had with my roommate. Fucker!
SN: Bro wouldn't let me abscond with the disk. What a dick!
SN: DUDE WHERE ARE YOU?!?!!?
hB: Dude, relax!
SN: ITS ABOUT TIME! I'M UP TO MY NECK IN THIS WEIRD PUZZLE SHIT!
hB: I can't believe some people say I'm hotblooded when they also talk to you lol!
hB: What are you talking about? Did you already start up the game? 
hB: How's that even possible? I haven't even found my disc yet, let alone connected to you!
hB: I gotta find my little bro first anyway. I think I know where he is though.
hB: So relax. Just shoot that damn meteor to pieces, you don't need me for that!
SN: Because I totally have a giant laser cannon. Righttttttttt....
hB: You can do it man! You just gotta believe! Believe in yourself and nothing is impossible!
SN: Ugh, you and your believe stuff. That's almost as bad as if you were ranting about miracles or some nonsense like that.
SN: Brb, someone else is pestering me. Find your disk already yo.
--solarNeanderthal [SN] has ceased pestering heavenBreaker[HB]--*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh look someone else is pestering...

*--IlustriousInquisitor [II] has started pestering solarNeanderthal [SN]--
II: Okay sN.
II: I assume you have the beta already.
II: Just checking, doing a head count to see who has their copies already.
II: I'm just kind like that.
II: You do have the beta right?
SN: Yeah, but it was difficult getting it from my roommate.
SN: Asshole likes to play hide and seek with my mail.
II: Yes I know.
II: I have heard your complaints about your roomate plenty of times before.
II: Far too many times...
II: So have you installed it yet?
II: Come on sN. I don't have all day to wait around on you.
II: I have to get my affairs in order.
II: And me and my bro have some things to do.
SN: Yeah I have it installed.
SN: Now what the hell is HB up to. I thought we agreed on this order.
SN: Fuck, maybe I'll play some mass effect or something. Better than games for girls.
II: Once again, it has been a riveting conversation as always sN.
II: We should do this again sometime.
II: Hope you enjoy playing your games or whatever it is you are going to do.
SN: You're always a fart of fresh air dude. <3
II: No need for such crude metaphors.
II: Well i'm going to chat up sF and gT.
II: So yeah i'll see you later I guess.
SN: I like how 'sF and gT' if you say it aloud it sounds like SFANDGT. A sand ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Or something.
SN: Later.
II: Another brillant observation Aristotle.
II: But yeah talk to you later man.

--IllustriousInquisitor [II] ceased pestering solarNeandethal [sN]--*


----------



## SageMaster (Jan 17, 2011)

Bruce: Go to sleep and keep dreaming about being a ROCK STAR.

You will surely be woken up when it's your time to enter the game.


----------



## Didi (Jan 17, 2011)

Wew, you were just pestered by one TOTALLY RELAXED dude and one TOTALLY UNRELAXED dude. They're both good friends though. 
Though SN being in so much trouble already apparently for some weird unknown reason that cannot possibly have anything to with this game whatsoever, has motivated you even more to find your disc ASAP. After all your manly lifestyle dictates you must always help a friend in need.
You go DOWNSTAIRS. To your left is the BATHROOM. It is quite SPACIOUS and COMFORTABLE. To your right is your LIL BRO'S ROOM. But you think he's not there right now. No, he's probably across the hallway, in the TRAINING DOJO.
It's where you and your lil bro practice your fighting so that you are in TIPTOP SHAPE, ALWAYS. Because you never know when you might need those skills to SAVE THE WORLD, or something like that.

==>

You enter the Dojo. It seems you were right! At the other end of the dojo is your lil bro, furiously practicing his way with the katana. A disc seems to be sticking out of his pocket. Could it be?...

>Simon: Punch Lil Bro in the snout to establish fraternity

You can't do that. You don't punch. You are a kicker.

>Simon: Kick Lil Bro in the snout to establish fraternity

You kick your Lil Bro in the snout. It seems like he didn't appreciate this particular gesture of fraternity. Instead, he now seems ready for a fight. But that doesn't matter. A good brawl will sharpen both your skills. Plus, it might be a good opportunity to get that disc back.

 Simon: Strife!


----------



## Platinum (Jan 18, 2011)

That convo with sN was VERY DISTURBING. He didn't think he could muster up the strength to talk to sF immediately after that.

Julius decided that he would instead talk to someone NORMAL first. It was time to speak with IM a bit.

--IllustriousInquisitor [II] started pestering IronMonger [IM]--
II: Hey IM you there?
II: I just had an extremely awkward convo with sN.
II: And I would like to have someone normal to talk to.
II: Before I pester that psycho sF.
IM: hey sup II
IM: lol i was having this crazy awesome dream
IM: i was in a rock concert you know like rocking out with a guitar
IM: and then whoa i was getting some groupies and you woke me 
IM: err i mean im normal yo
II: Sorry man. 
II: For cockblocking your dreamself.
IM: its okay, those dream sluts probably had dream aids or something
II: But really why did we even let sN join in the first place.
II: I mean he made an awful joke about Sand ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or something then typed a <3 at me.
II: I was slightly disturbed i'm not going to lie.
IM: yeah i know man
IM: he's the tingle to our fucking legend of zelda
IM: i guess we have to do something to stop him from playing
IM: dont wanna play a game where a sand faget is trying to score with my bro
II: Thanks man.
II: How the hell did he even get a beta in the first place?
II: We had to work so hard to get ours from that forum.
II: That apparently no one else got theirs from.
II: Seriously how did these troglodytes get their disks?
II: I didn't even know that neanderthal could work a cd drive.
II: He has trouble typing in pesterchum after all and can't even bold right.
--Future heavenBreaker[FhB] started pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II] and IronMonger [IM]--
*FhB: Wow I finally did it, I got into other persons convos!
FhB: I know I could do this shit if I just believed!
FhB: Brb, on my way to the heavens!*
II: How did you get in here?
II: We were having a private conversation you know
II: It's rude to interupt.
IM: lol what the fuck man get out of our convo
IM: i cant let you do that, star fox >:]
*FhB: Believe me, I can't tell you the details yet, but we're gonna be so awesome! But you will find out later!
FhB: I gotta go now, see ya!*
--Future heavenBreaker[FhB] ceased pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II] and IronMonger [IM]--
II: Thank you for butting in FhB.
II: I assume you can show yourself out of the proverbial door.
IM: say what?
IM: anyways, about sN, he probably convinced the mods with his shitty blender rep 
II: What is blender rep?
II: I am pretty sure that is not a thing that even exists in this universe.
II: But yeah sN probably did do something like that.
II: He was whining about his roomate taking his disk or something. 
II: I didn't pay much attention to it though.
II: You know how Sand Faget gets when talking about his roomate.
II: He turns into a hysterical dame.
IM: wait a second
IM: did he really say he loved you man? like in that way
IM: did he tried to french kiss you or something?
IM: did he say he wanted your sand in his faget mouth? 
II: I made a passive aggressive comment.
II: That flew over his head, as they always do.
II: You know, because he never gets the joke. Never
II: He then called me a fart for some reason?
II: And basically professed his love.
II: I am still disturbed.
II: Like I stumbled upon the Necronomicon and learned it's dark secrets.
II: I am practically going mad just thinking about it.
IM: well i guess this is just gonna be a part of our adventure
IM: we cant let tingle ruin our awesome game, he didnt ruin zelda for me
IM: im sure we can even be "friends", you know 
IM: either that or kill him in the game so he goes away >:]
IM: anyways, you try to convince him to stop being so gay so we can play
IM: im out to keep dreaming about those groupies in that shiny golden planet 
IM: later
II: I rather not talk to him at all, unless necessary.
II: But yeah talk to you later man.

--IllustriousInquisitor [II] ceased pestering IronMonger [IM]--

You sort of wonder how the hell hB DID THAT. You will ask him later you suppose.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 18, 2011)

Since it is apparently your duty to find out WHO HAS THEIR DISKS. You begin pestering mD.

--IllustriousInquisitor [II] started pestering melodiousDiscord [mD]

II: Hey mD, just checking to see if you got your beta in the mail today.
II: I guess it's my duty to see if everyone got their betas or something.
mD: 
mD: Who gave you that job lol?
mD: But yeah, I got it and was just talking to IM about it
mD: Can't wait to check this game out
II: It should be interesting I suppose.
II: Though i'll probably be one of the last ones to join in.
II: Got some unfinsihed buisness to take care of after I talk to everyone.
II: Though i'm still not confident we can complete this game as a team.
II: Everyone is just too different. We will probably end up turning on ourselves halfway through.
mD: Nah
mD: If some shit happens, here's what we do
mD: Tell everyone to sit the fuck down
mD: Put some headphones on
mD: And chill
mD: And if that doesn't work.
mD: Then I'll crank the volume up.
mD: >
II: Perhaps i'll play a smooth piece on the piano to chill everyone out.
II: Though most of them are far too thick to appreciate the finer music.
II: I wouldn't expect sN or sF to know the true value of Jazz.
mD: *shrugs*
mD: What can you do?
mD: Hopefully just the flow of mellowness would work, even if they don't understand it...

-- Future IronMonger [FIM] started pestering melodiousDiscord [mD] and IllustriousInquisitor [II] --

FIM: Oh, my! HB was right! This thing actually can talk to the past!
FIM: Look, guys. Do not worry. Our team shall work perfectly in the future! United as one!
FIM: Oh crap, gotta go. This denizen is kicking my ass! Time to go god-ti-...

--Future IronMonger [FIM] ceased pestering melodiousDiscord [mD] and IllustriousInquisitor [II]--

II: How on Earth are they doing that?
II: Seriously?
mD: Hell if I know...
mD: And what the hell is a denizen?
mD: I'm guessing it's gonna be a boss but idk man.
II: We will learn eventually I guess...
II: But yeah, i'm pretty stressed out right now.
II: I'm going to sign off for a bit.
II: Go drink some wine and play some piano to relax my nerves.
II: Talk to you later man
mD: All right man, sounds good to me
mD: Take it easy and see you in game soon hopefully...
mD: Don't take too long 
II: I won't.

--IllustriousInquisitor [II] ceased pestering melodiousDiscord [mD]--

Now IM is breaking into his logs as well for some reason. "Don't these people have even the smallest iota of COURTESY?", he thought to himself.

But what Julius said to mD was true. He was feeling just a little STRESSED OUT. Which he knew wasn't good for him.

He endeavored to head to the MUSIC ROOM. And play some soothing PIANO PIECES. But first he needed to get himself A DRINK...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 18, 2011)

Your contiue pruning your room off all this SHIT.You Look under your bed and find your copy of SBURB and a pair of ROLLERBLADES you remember you use ROLLERBLADEKIND for your stife deck.

I guess it's time to install this mysterious game just as you sit down your pesterchum signals


----------



## Cadrien (Jan 18, 2011)

You are normal kid. You live a normal life with normal parents and...mostly...normal friends. Your name is Valen Atra, which is a normal name, in spite of what some might say. And if it isn't, the reason is that you hate blandness. You love music. You love it hard-fucking-core. You have over 10 pairs of HEADPHONES in your room, each with a different purpose. You also have a BLACKLIGHT installed into the ceiling. 

Currently you are mixing up some slamming beats on your MACBOOK in Garageband while pirating instrument packs so you can make even more. 

Your closest friends are IllustriousIllustrator and IronMonger, they being the two out of your group of friends that love music as much as you do.

You check Pesterchum and see that IM is actually online.



> --melodiousDiscord [mD] began pestering IronMonger [IM]--
> 
> mD: Hey man, it's been a while!
> IM: hey sup man
> ...



Shaking your head to clear the unpleasant thoughts left by IM's last remark,  you look over at the SBURB BETA DISK lying on the table next to you with expectation. You attention gets redirected back to the screen by the ping of some one else pestering you. What luck, that both of your friends would be on today!



> --IllustriousInquisitor [II] started pestering melodiousDiscord [mD]
> 
> II: Hey mD, just checking to see if you got your beta in the mail today.
> II: I guess it's my duty to see if everyone got their betas or something.
> ...



You wonder how IM managed to hack Pesterchum so he can post in other people's convos. Shrugging, you decide that you'll learn all about stuff soon enough. Putting your headphones back up to full volume, you continue working on creating music for now.


----------



## SageMaster (Jan 18, 2011)

Bruce prepared himself for the ritual he performed each time he got a new game: Reading the Manual.

He lighted up several candles and drew a circle with chalk on his dormitory. He sat on it, with his game manual in hand, ready to give it the first sniff.

What a wonderful smell. The fresh scent of glory entered his nostrils, and Bruce closed his eyes. He couldn't contain the excitement of playing this new adventure.

His hands opened up the manual, revealing its contents to the eager boy. Bruce gazed at its pages and began digesting its contents, to learn everything he needed to know about the game.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 18, 2011)

A glass of wine and 4 songs later Julius no longer felt as tense and uptight. He was ready to get this game in gear. He turned around to leave the room and then he saw a note on the door? How did that get there? He knew it wasn't there when he entered the room. He examined the note.

"Bro, meet me in the backyard in the few hours. We are going to have a contest of sorts."

Yep, it was his brother alright. He wondered what kind of contest it would be, his brother always switched them up to keep him on his toes. He had never once defeated his bro, but perhaps TODAY WAS THE DAY.

But he had other things to do first. He sat back down and retrieved his laptop from his sylladex. He spent a bit researching the game and then checked to see who was online...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 18, 2011)

*The event starts to happen...*

This strange feeling still persists within James, and in a few moments, he suddenly begins to understand why.  There were now reports and rumors all over the area of several meteors on their way to various sections of the Earth, and impacts were already reported.  It's also rumored that some are already on their way _here_.  Panic strikes the area, as expected, and chaos was abound.  Was this the miracle James wondered about?  That he would happen to be just a random victim of a freak meteor event?  

"I'm not going to die like this, like the rest of them.  This is just another fight, one that I'll win," he states to himself.  James resolves to find a way to live through this event and goes out into the area where the panicking crowds ran around, raving and screaming about the end of the world.  He shoved, punched, and, in some cases, stabbed through them.  He was running on pure instinct and he suddenly thinks it paid off.  James spotted a young man inside his house, about thirteen or fourteen years of age.  Why was he still inside his home?  He was about to find this out for himself.

James barges through the front door in an adrenaline-charged frenzy, and rushed upstairs to where this kid was most likely at.  Apparently he didn't hear him barging through or perhaps he's too busy trying to do whatever he was doing.  James then spots him and says, "Why aren't you out there with the rest of them?  What is it exactly you're trying to do on that computer?  Oh well, not important, I'll just take you out of the picture and figure shit out myself."

"Fucking hell, I don't have time for you," he retorts and equips a pair of daggers.  He lunges forward and attempts to stab James, but his efforts were laughable.  He dodges the thrust coming from the kid's right and simply deflects the one from his left.  James spots an opening and immediately punches him in the stomach.  While he was still reeling from the blow, he immediately hammers on the kid's face repeatedly, until he felt bones crack and any sign of life from him was snuffed out.  James gets on the kid's computer afterwards, and begins to log into his Pesterchum account that he made a long while back.  He also notices what appears to be copies of some game near the kid's computer.  Before he could think about that any further, he is suddenly contacted by someone he talked to only once or twice.  James never did make much use of Pesterchum and only talked to that person because of some sense of curiosity about what interaction over a computer is like.  How he remembered those few conversations is beyond James, and now wonders what that person has to say...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 18, 2011)

--IllustriousInquisitor [II] started pestering strifeLord [sL]--
II: Well today is the day sL.
II: I hope you got the beta somehow.
II: The beta disk I told you to procure.
II: Preferably without killing someone to get it...
II: I wouldn't want that on my conscience as an upholder of justice...
II: So I was doing some research into this game.
II: You need to play it in a house for some reason.
II: So I guess you are going to have to find a house and fast.
sL: I already got the house and the beta disk is right there near his computer
sL: I think I'll live
sL: Hopefully
II: Excellent news.
II: I look forward to scrutinizing your behavior today.
II: It will make for a wonderful experiment.
II: So here's the briefing on what's going to happen.
II: We will be playing with seven other players for a grand total of nine.
II: I will send you the player list later so you can contact them on your own.
II: But I will be keeping my eye on you today, you better not attempt to pull something.
II: Understood?
sL: So I can't shank any of them, I take it?
sL: Fine by me, they probably can't fight for shit anyway, like that asshole kid I just killed
sL: I'm more concerned about not letting some fucking meteor slam on my face at the moment
sL: I can afford a little restraint
II: Good to hear.
II: Though if sN ends up shanked, I might look the other way...
II: But yes team killing is to be kept to a minimum today.
II: If you feel the need to show anyone your stabs.
II: You can come find me.
II: And I will show you a piece of lead.
II: Well actually you won't see the lead
II: Since it will be buried in your skull and you will be dead.
II: But you get what i'm saying.
sL: Meh, I've killed people with guns before with just some knives a while back
sL: Dodging the aim is simple as hell
sL: But whatever, I get it and not gonna argue about this anymore
sL: Seeing as I want to not get a flaming rock in my face
II: Don't worry.
II: Today their will be plenty of fodder to sate your bloodlust.
II: And maybe you will learn something important today.
II: At least I hope so.
II: Just remember I got my eye on you.
II: I'll contact you again later.
II: So we can start preparing you for entry.
II: And so you do not end up with a flaming rock in your face.
sL: I guess we got a deal now 
sL: And maybe some weird partnership as well
sL: Kind of weird and a bit infuriating to think about
sL: But desperate times call for desperate measureas and all
sL: So I guess
sL: See you later
II: Criminals and Sleuths should never be partners...
II: But as you said desperate times...
II: I am willing to forsake my morals for the good of the team.
II: Later.

--IllustriousInquisitor [II] ceased pestering strifeLord [sL]--

Well, looks like there's going to be seven other douchebags to the team.  This will be a very vexing experience, it would seem.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 18, 2011)

Man talk about an UNEASY ALLIANCE. But what you said was true. Even though sleuths and criminals should never under any circumstances WORK TOGETHER, sometimes you just had to BEND THE RULES.

But you could not pass up this chance. Besides you might even give that poor savage a CHANCE OF REDEMPTION. You would keep your eye on him to make sure he didn't STEP OUT OF LINE. This would be your own PERSONAL MISSION.

As much as you hated to admit it, your were basically the DE FACTO LEADER of this group now. You really didn't want to be. And if someone else STEPPED UP, you would gladly BACK DOWN. But the odds of that happening were slim.

You had talked to all but ONE now. Just one last person to confirm.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 18, 2011)

--IronMonger [IM] started pestering Anime$wag [A$]--

IM: sup bro
IM: you got a copy of the sburb beta too right?
IM: i just finished orgasming over the manual 
A$:yeah II told me about how he got by luck of the draw 
A$:I guess it was just destiny flash me her gigantic tits of luck
A$:I can't wait to get in this game hope it will be hard
A$:Im gonna be so motherfucking cool I'll be like a subzero hero my ninja
IM: hehehe tits
IM: yeah there was something about the manual that got me interested
IM: it's something about prototyping your "sprite"
IM: basically you can prototype it with anything you want
IM: you can prototype the coolest hero ever so we have an easy time with this game 
A$:Yeah I'll  most likely be prototyping some spikey haired protag 
A$thing to hard like a evil over lord that would crush your purpose of life like a twig
A$:that would be fucking retarded
A$:then again I could prototype fucking urkel and beat the living shit out of him Register
A$:i've never wanted to hurt something so bad i mean how could someone be that fucking nerdy
A$:sorry bro lost my cool
IM: whoa whoa dude
IM: just do what i do to prevent sudden bursts of anger
IM: ROCK OUT to some fucking metal bro
IM: and then play some games to chill dawg >:]
IM: it's what i always do when i feel bad about my retard dad
A$: lol my dads a dick to
A$:metals a good way to get yo mind off that heavy shit but for real for real 
A$:you gotta start movin like berney,that shit is trendy
A$:check it critical hit.

IM: wha... just what
IM: i dont mean to be racist but all i see is some double ^ (use bro) having an aneurysm
A$:naw man you missintpret this complxites of this dance
A$:igonore the fact I spelled both of those wrong
A$ bro I gotta install this mysterious game
A$:see you on the other side
IM: break on trough to the other side bro
IM: peace
--IronMonger [IM] ceased pestering Anime$wag [A$]--


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 18, 2011)

After that encounter you remember why you love talkin  to IM and  hate being nerdy, why you conceil that shit  like its bad pimple.You walk into you closet and get the shoe box in the SECRET COMPARTMENT
you open it and you see his face STEVE URKEL taped to a GENERIC MONSTER. Your rage bulilds up and  you put all your might into good slap   and the damn picture falls off. You start to get HOT AND BOTHERED (but not in a gay way )

Your put your ROLLER BLADES and the STEVE URKEL pic in your sylladex .Man if any of your HOMEBOYS saw you like this you would just die.You gotta talk to some one to CALM YOUR NERVES


----------



## Platinum (Jan 18, 2011)

Julius closed his laptop and got left the music room. He had enough logs for the moment. It was time to get himself prepared. "I need to Captchalogue some things" he thought to himself.

He went to his room to find some things to store in his sylladex. He deployed his PEN and PAPER. He was partial to the PICTONARY MODUS, but he modified his to work with a pen and paper instead of a tablet just to make it more HARD BOILED.

First thing first he needed to ARM HIMSELF. With a couple of quick sketches he captchalogued a set of BERETTA 93R's, a set of DESERT EAGLES, and a set of COLT REVOLVERS.

He went to his closet to captchalogue a BACKUP HAT and COAT. While he was doing this his backup hat fell out of the closet spilling its concealed contents onto the floor. He quickly stuffed the confections back into his hat. He just didn't know how he would live if anything ever happened to his two COFFEE FLAVORED LOLIPOPS. He didn't even want to think about it. If someone ever attempted to take them from him he would show that fiend the true meaning of SLEUTH DIPLOMACY. 

He went around his room captchaloging various things he might find useful. He captchalogued his favorite DECK OF PLAYING CARDS, a BOX OF CHALK in case he had to draw the outlines of any JOHN DOES. He picked up some CHESS PIECES, a few JAZZ ALBUMS, some WINE GLASSES alongside A WINE BOTTLE, and finally some of his prized SLEUTH ARTWORK.

His sylladex much fuller he briefly stopped to ponder his next move.


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2011)

Didi said:


> Simon: Strife!













​
An intense and riveting strife with your lil bro commences.
After a set of scurrilous struggles and furious beatdowns, you procure the disc from him.

You head back to your computer. You start installing the game, but it seems this will take some time. Ah well, you guess you could fill that time by pestering some of your e-bros.


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2011)

Ah, you see that guy is online that you don't know yet. Now's probably a good time to get to know him and form a brotherly combination. This is surely going to be awesome!

--heavenBreaker [hB] started pestering strifeLord [sL]--

*hB: Hey there!
hB: I heard you're a friend of II's!
hB: And that you're also gonna play with us
hB: So, uh, whatsup?*
sL: Oh great, you must be one of my "teammates"
sL: And I wouldn't say I'm a friend of II
sL: More like uneasy partners*
hB: Oh
hB: Well, bros are bros, no matter in which way
hB: So uh, care to tell anything about yourself?
hB: I like to get to know everyone so we can be a fuckawesome team*
sL: I'm no one's "bro", got that?
sL: And second, I'm not much of a team-player either
sL: My definition of teamwork is "Get out of my way and let me get shit done or pay the price"
sL: Also, what the hell did II tell you about me?
sL: If he was even the least bit truthful about me, you'd know better than to approach me like this.*
hB: Wow man, chill, don't be like that! This game is about teamwork, a manly combination of strengths!
hB: If you're like that, without confidence in your mates, we can't possibly win!
hB: Be a bro! Even though you are no one's, now's a good time to start! Yeah!
hB: But no, II didn't tell me like anything about you. 
hB: He only warned me that we probably wouldn't get along.
hB: Something about conflicting views.
hB: But I discarded it, because I believed I was gonna do the impossible and become your friend anyway!*
sL: I feel like doing the impossible right now and stab you through the computer screen*
hB: What the fuck man! Come at me bro!*
sL: I'd "come at you" if I knew where you are and if I didn't make that shaky partnership with II
sL: But apparently your dumb ass can't comprehend the situation*
hB: Okay, that's it, I've had it with your bullshit
hB: You could be a good person but your mindset is horrible
hB: You're an evil person, while we're supposed to be fighting for good things
hB: This isn't going to work
hB: I hope we don't have to work together much in this game*
sL: Wow, I actually agree with you on something
sL: Fuck, I'm starting to hate the "team" already, and you're just the second guy I've talked to*
hB: Yeah well, that's your problem, everybody else is cool! Even sN sometimes!
hB: Goodbye!*
sL: And a "Fuck you too" as well
sL: ass

--heavenBreaker [hB] ceased pestering strifeLord [sL]--

Geez, what an unbelievable prick. You can't believe you have to work together with such an unmanly person. Clearly he hasn't watched any mecha-series with such an attitude. Totally uncool.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 18, 2011)

*Dreams of Derse*

At a lose for what to do Julius decided to relax in his chair and ponder his next action. Just for a few minutes...

Julius quickly fell asleep. He dreamt of a familiar dreamscape. For many years of his life his dreams took place in this Dark Kingdom. He didn't mind though. It was almost like his second home now, he liked it here.

He exited his tower and began to slowly rise up into the sky. He was touching the final layer of the atmosphere now. He stopped to gaze into space as familiar voices beckoned to him. Asking, pleading, some demanding him to remove the glasses on his eyes and gaze out into the nothingness...

He was woken by a large impact, many people would be surprised by this but he knew it was just the first meteor to fall in Italy.

20 minutes had past since he fell asleep. 

It was best for him to get to work now.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 18, 2011)

--Anime$wag [A$] started pestering strifeLord [sL]--
A$:hey you must be that crazy ninja II was talking about 
A$:your gonna be adventurein with da rest of us right ?
sL: A ninja?  What the fuck has he been telling you all?
sL: Why would he be so stupid to say shit about me that isn't true?
sL: I actually thought he was somewhat intelligent but apparently this isn't the case
A$: naw man a ninja is like a comarade like a "bro" off sorts 
A$:it means we're gonna bust through and fly through this storm together
A$:unless you pretend you live with robots or are a sandy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in which case fuck you

sL: Again with this "bro" shit
sL: I'm going to tell you now how I actually got my beta disc 
sL: I literally stormed into someone's house, bashed the face of the kid living there until he stopped twitching, and basically stole his entire house for myself
sL: Do you still want to call me "bro"?

A$:man you don't have to make up stories to  scare me
A$:bros are supposed to be true to themselves around each other
A$:I guess in a way we let out each others cages so we can fly as high as possible

sL: I'm going to ignore everything you just said right now and focus on something important
sL: I'll do this by asking you a question
sL: What is this game and how much do you know about it?
sL: Does it save me from a giant flaming rock about to hit my face?
A$:#1 I know there are 4 others playing this game and I know we can prototype
A$:apperntly what you prototype determines the strength of the monsters you face
A$:#2 i think you need to lay off the dank bra i think the dealer  slipped you some pcp
sL: Wait, how the hell do you prototype?
A$:shit my pops, well you know how it is deuces

--Anime$wag [A$] ceased pestering strifeLord [sL]--


----------



## Cadrien (Jan 19, 2011)

-- melodiousDiscord [mD] started pestering heavenBreaker [hB] --

mD: Hey man, I heard you got the beta already too
hB:* Yeah, sN won two copies and he gave me one. Such a bro.*
hB: *I'm installing it right now.*
hB: *Had to fight my lil bro to get it lol*
mD: Sweet deal dude
mD: The getting it for free part that is
mD: Why'd your lil bro snag it?
mD: Just being a pest or what?
hB:* Nah, it's cool, that's just how he rolls*
hB: *He just wants to copy whatever I do*
hB: *So he steals my stuff*
hB: *and then we strife in an epic manly way*
mD: 
mD: Sounds pretty epic
mD: Anyways, do you know who else is playing with us. I know that IM and II are, but aside from that them, and you, I have no idea lol
hB:* Well, sN of course, since he was one of the winners*
mD: Well yeah, that's a given lol
hB:* And this huge prick that I just finished talking to*
hB: *Ugh, what a douche.*
hB: *His name was stripeLoad or something*
mD: I'm sure he can't be that bad if that's his name hahaha
mD: Let me see if I can find him online.
hB: *Oh believe me, don't wanna go there*
mD: Hey come on now
mD: We're supposed to be a team and shit's already being screwed up?
mD: That's not cool man.
hB:* Apparently he doesn't give a darn about the team*
hB: *I don't know why II introduced him*
hB: *Must have his reasons*
hB: *But enough about this, let's talk about something awesome*
hB: *How's your music thing going?*
mD: It's kicking, as usual
mD: Here, I'll send you a copy of the latest I just did up today

-- melodiousDiscord [mD] sent heavenBreaker [hB] the file "_sunnyslammer.mp3_" --

mD: Let me know what you think bro
mD: 
hB: *Fucking sweet man!*
hB: *Man, the way you devote yourself to music, it's really awesome*
hB: *That's how men should be, totally going for something*
hB: *Discarding everything else to do what they want to do, whatever they believe in!*
hB: *Fuck yeah!*
mD: *nods*
mD: Without music, I don't know where the fuck I'd be
mD: Probably like this slightBord person
mD: :/
hB:* Hahaha, yeah*
hB:* Man, thanks for making me feel better, now I can believe again!*
hB: *The way that last convo left me I couldn't even retrieve items from my sylladex*
hB: *lol*
mD: How the hell were you typing then?
mD: I mean, don't you keep your arms there like everyone else?
hB:* Only my mecha arms, I don't need those for typing bro *
mD: Ah, I have mine set to permanent play so I always have access to them
mD: Anyways, I'll see you in the game later once I get mine up and running
hB:* Yeah, definitely*
hB: *It's gonna be legen-*
hB:* -waitforit...*

--heavenBreaker [hB] ceased pestering melodiousDiscord [mD]--

mD: dary
mD: ...
mD: ...
mD: pictureofmilk.jpg
mD: ...
mD: Come on...
mD: ...
mD: You still there?
mD: Guess not :/
mD: Need to remind myself to find an image of milk to make this shit funnier and beat him to it lol

-- melodiousDiscord [mD] ceased pestering heavenBreaker [hB] --


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 19, 2011)

James was done with Pesterchum for the day.  The conversation with IllustriousInquisitor actually wasn't all that bad, at least compared to the two that followed it.  One was a simpleton and the other is apparently a complete dumbass.  Perhaps it would be simpler to call both of them dumbasses.  One of the conversations even ended with an unanswered question!  And apparently there was another one who pretends to live with robots.  James hopes to never talk to that person.  This awful excuse of a team is looking worse and worse in his mind.  His restraint would be put to the test in this one.  He'd rather let off some steam and fight someone, but all there is out there are screaming people, and they wouldn't pose much of a challenge.  It'd be a stupid waste of time and rather counterproductive.  He focuses on more important things, such as procuring a new weapon.  James looks around the room, hoping to find something useful.

As he looks around, he only sees some action figures, but some of them do look rather nice.  Then he immediately spots something far more important.  The object that was worthy of note happens to be an , and appears to be suited for stabbing and thrusting attacks.  This kid is quite the collector.  James lifts the sword and swings it around for a few seconds.  It happens to be quite real and likely quite lethal.  He captchalogues it into his Strife Specibus and hopes to get some decent use out of it.  This made James slightly more satisfied with his situation, and it almost made up for the two atrocious chats he had.  He then thought about sleeping, but he needs no rest at the moment.  Perhaps getting into the kitchen and eating whatever is there sounds like a good idea.


----------



## SageMaster (Jan 19, 2011)

*Getting ready to rock...*

You had a fun time talking to Anime$wag. That guy is truly a bro. He just got you so excited for the game, you decide to captchalogue your inventory.

You grab your GIBSON LES PAUL guitar to store your inventory. Your GUITAR MODUS works this way: You store items in your inventory by playing a note in your guitar, and then you play that note again to retrieve that item.

Let's start with the most of important thing. You grab the MASTER SWORD from the Zelda games, wielded by the Lightning figure, to use as a weapon. You select your strife specibus as Blade-kind. You also equip the HYLIAN SHIELD, to complete your fighting gear.

You go to your desk and store all your videogame collection toys you have bought over the years with your dad's money. You grab Mario's flying cap, a 1-UP mushroom plushie, Majora's Mask, and a miniature Thor from starcraft 2.

Suddenly, you get a text on your cellphone. Your FATHER is coming to the school. He wants to teach you the FINE ARTS OF BUSINESS, with serious business being his specialty. Looks like you gotta fight him if you wanna play.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 19, 2011)

Your dad busts in like a DICKHEAD, he's runnin at the mouth about " theres still shit everywhere !" Your tired of taking his shit it's time to kick names and chew ass.... wait,o fuck it.You equip your roller blades and begin to STRIFE.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 19, 2011)

*Here we go again*

James gets back up to the room after a decent meal and a short nap.  He goes to the computer and finds himself Pestered again.  Ah, him again.  The most tolerable one out of all that he's talked to, and will probably remain that way for the rest of the game.

--IllustriousInquisitor [II] started pestering strifeLord [sL]--

II: I hope you have been keeping yourself occupied.
II: So I heard you talked to a few of our teamates?
sL: I have
sL: And I hate them 
sL: I also heard there was one that pretends to live with robots or some shit
sL: And then there are still MORE jackasses on the way
sL: What did I do to deserve this?
II: You should count yourself lucky, damn lucky.
II: That I have chose to spare your life on this day.
II: Have you ever wondered why I chose to spare you?
II: Out of all the billons of people that aren't raging psychos?
II: Why am I letting you live, and condeming someone else to death?
II: So tell me why do you think I am sparing your life today?
sL: I did wonder that for a while
sL: But never really thought too deeply
II: Well I have three reasons actually for sparing your life.
II: But first answer a question for me.
II: You talked to a few of these people.
II: Now how do you think these people would fare in a fight?
sL: Haven't seen them in person
sL: But I'll assume that they'll suck horribly at it and die screaming in moments
sL: Because they
sL: are fucking idiots
sL: I'd kill them myself if it weren't for the current situation
II: Exactly
II: Contrary to what you believe.
II: They are decent people.
II: But I would not trust my life to them in combat.
II: Which is where you come in.
II: I know two things about you.
II: One that you are insane.
II: The second is that you are good at fighting.
II: Thus my first reason for sparing your life is that I need your strength to help protect them.
sL: Oh fuck no
sL: Why would I want to help to protect them
sL: Do it yourself, asshole
II: I will do it myself if you want.
II: But that also means you will be facing that giant fireball in the sky by yourself.
II: And I am pretty sure you would find that predicament to be unacceptable.
II: You will help me protect them.
II: Together we will be more than a match for whatever we will be facing.
sL: Fine, but tell the others to stop bothering me with petty bullshit
sL: My restraint is barely holding as it is
sL: The only primary desire I have is to fight worthy adversaries
sL: If that helps in protecting them somehow
sL: Then I guess I can tolerate it
II: I'm not going to tell them to stop bothering you.
II: Being part of a team means learning about your teamates.
II: You will listen to what they have to say.
sL: Just goddammit
sL: god
sL: fucking
sL: dammit
sL: If they have anything important, I'll listen
sL: But any lectures about the POWER OF FRIENDSHIP and the like is going to get ignored completely
II: It's not like I believe in the power of friendship either.
II: I am a realist like you.
II: But I do believe in strength in numbers.
II: Now onto the second reason I spared your life.
II: I do have to admit it's rather selfish on my end.
II: But I wish to observe you, see what makes you tick.
II: As long as this game lasts you will be my lab rat.
II: This is another part of the deal that you must agree to before I save your life.
sL: Hahaha, you want to see me work my magic, is that it?
sL: Being a lab rat actually sounds less irritating than talking to those fuckwads
sL: Now that we have that out of the way, tell me everything you know about this game
sL: It's about time I get some useful information
II: Yes I will inform you in due time.
II: But aren't you curious about my final reason for sparing your life?
sL: Final reason?  Alright then, explain.
II: My final reason for saving you is simple enough.
II: I was asked too.
II: That is all.
sL: Asked by what?
sL: By the people behind this game?
II: No.
II: I was asked to by some friends of mine.
II: That lie beyond the furthest ring.
II: I doubt you will ever see them.
II: Since you dream in the kingdom of light (and the irony of that is not lost on me).
II: But you should be eternally thankful to them.
sL: Now that you mention it, I do dream of bright golden buildings during the times I go to sleep
sL: It doesn't seem like my kind of place
sL: But you can't pick your dreams apparently
II: No you cannot.
II: So now I presume you want information on this game of ours correct?
sL: Yes, information
sL: All of the information you have
II: Well basically.
II: Every player has a server, who manages certain aspects of the game for them.
II: I will be yours.
II: Once I install the server disk of course.
II: But right now I don't feel like it.
II: So you are going to have to wait a bit.
sL: Guess I'll be in the kitchen again, eating like a goddamn pig
sL: While I wait for your sorry ass to do something useful
II: Yes.
II: You operate on my schedule.
II: After I have some more wine and talk to my brother.
II: I will be back.
II: I expect you to answer me immediately when I pester you.
II: It is not polite to keep people waiting you know.
sL: No one ever accused me of being polite
sL: So fuck off
II: No need for such vulgarity.
II: Eat, chat with some people, get to know them.
II: Till later my friend.

--IllustriousInquisitor [II] ceased pestering strifeLord [sL]--

If there is one thing James absolutely detests, it's complete dependence on other people.  Sadly, this game can not be won without a functioning team.  But the strange feeling still persists within him, that there will be enemies worthy of his abilities sometime in the future and that putting up with these conditions will all be worth it in the end.  He doesn't have to like the others, but he can live with at least _tolerating_ them.

Well, time to go back to the kitchen, at any rate.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 19, 2011)

*STRIFE!*











(PLAY THE MUSIC)


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 19, 2011)

Joey/Joanna's sister lives one floor above the lab. Technically so s/he does too but Joey/Joanna spends so much time with his/her machines that it's a rare event when s/he decides to sleep upstairs.

It's pretty messy up here. The Sister unit has tons of stuff up here that most people couldn't care for. Tons. Sis likes collecting snowglobes and stamps, and bizarrely, doors. No, really. There are so many doors in the house that the walls have been replaced with the things. Getting around the house is a pain when the door you're about to open leads to a dead end. Lots of dead ends. But s/he's gotten used to his/her sister and the infernal door maze she turned the house into. Joey/Joanna turns the knob of a pink door with floral prints, which lead to a room filled with even more snowglobes. Inside this chamber of pink and globes the sburb discs stood out as it lay on top of Sis's laptop. Curiously, there is also a note attached to the discs.

_Hey there, little bro! or sister! Jeez, I have got to find your birth certificate sometime in the future. Here's your new video game disc, just for you my little man! Er, lady. Gotta say that toaster you built last month still works. Good job sibling! I mean sure, it looks like the severed head of a japanese girl, but it's a free toaster, and no one rejects free toasters, even if they are creepy! 

With love, your Sister.

PS; By the time you've finished reading this note I have already taken your precious robot waif. If you want it back then go upstairs. I hope you added a blender in this one, Chacha unit 2's torso's broken down and I need my fruit punch!

_ 

That bitch! Oh, she will rue the day she threatened the greatest mechanical masterpiece ever. Rue!

After checking the strife specibus to see if one of his/her wrenches is still there, Joey/Joanna goes out of Sister's room to face his/her sister upstairs.

Now if only sister wouldn't keep changing the doors that lead upstairs because GODAMNIT RUNNING INTO WALLS IS PAINFUL.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 19, 2011)

You feel woozy from the blood loss but it doesn't matter you finally but you dad @ strife. you spent time between trying to be a subzero hero,and not pounding on that  urkel abomination.To study your dad's moves he was a very stylish man.He ran an ESCORT SERVICE.He doesn't like to talk about it much though. He was agile strong and crafty but he had 1 weakness his balls you developed a highly tactical move KICK IN THE BALLS and within 3 years you had mastered it, and it worked like a charm your dad was out cold you pick up his BLACKBERRY and HIS PIMP CANE.

You put the BLACKBERRY IN YOUR SYLLADEX,but you look and the cane and you notice some thing.THIS ISN'T A FUCKING CANE IT'S A PETRIFIED  BULL'S PENIS.Why the fuck would he carry that shit around with his hand all covered in BULL PENIS residue but at least it never touched his face...... Wait he touched you in the face with a bull penis  the combo of blood loss and bull penis scent enters your nostrils.You get a hard whiff of musk and you body passes out from the pure shock of it all.


Your eyes start to open but barley your surrounded by a brilliant light  and in the center you see a blue sphere.You think is that the SKY ?.The dream is ended abruptly and suddenly by a ringing you wipe the blood off your nose. Your DAD is gone probably to mend his wounds.You look outside and you see the streets are red and the people are mad.You lock your door just in case some freak would want to come in your room and kill you for the SBURB BETA.That would suck balls, you answer whos ever calling you still slightly light headed.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 19, 2011)

*A contest of skill*

Now that Julius had made it quite clear to sL WHO THE BOSS WAS, it was time for him to go out and meet his brother outside. Sure he was a little early but he wanted to get this out of the way. He felt quite confident that today was the day he would finally DEFEAT HIM.

He stepped out into the backyard and there was his bro, sitting on the roof of their greenhouse waiting for him. His brother wore a trenchcoat much like his, except his was WHITE. Beneath the coat he wore a set of ARMY FATIGUES. His eyes were hidden behind a pair of BLUE TINTED SHADES.

He motioned to Julius and threw him a RIFLE and a AMMO BOX. So it seems today's contest was going to be a shooting contest. Julius switched to RIFLEKIND. Suddenly in the distance 100 targets popped up on the hillside, each about a mile away. 50 for him and 50 for his bro. 

The sky was tinted orange as the hills were slowly going up in flames around them. This contest would need to be finished quick.

They each fired in near unison, Julius was fast, firing than switching to his next target almost immediately. His bro was just as fast, if not faster.

And in minutes it was over, Julius looked at his side and smiled. He hit 49/50 targets, the best result he ever had. He turned confidently to see how many his bro hit. "Impossible..." he muttered, failing to hide the disappointment in his voice. Each of his bro's targets was knocked down, each one hit directly in the center of the bulls-eye. With a clatter he dropped the rifle, and his bro did in turn.

"You win...". But his bro gave him a stern look, signifying that the two were not done yet.

His bro clenched his fists and assumed a fighting stance. "Fisticuffs...?". His bro nodded.

Looks like it was time for round two.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 20, 2011)

*Round 2*

Julius swung first, a swift left hook that touched nothing but the afterimage of his bro. His bro appeared behind him and threw a right jab that Julius caught. This is always how they started their fights, by feeling each other out. Now it was time for the fun to really started.

Julius disappeared from sight and reappeared behind his Bro using a flash step and tried to catch his bro with a leg sweep. His Bro anticipated this and jumped up and disappeared from sight, and he did in turn.

This went on for quite a while, a pure battle of speed as the two were locked in a dance of blocking and counterattacking until finally one of them landed an attack. Julius hit his bro with a glancing kick, this was the first time he could remember landing a hit on his brother first, he didn't realize this was exactly what his bro wanted until it was too late. He grabbed a hold of his foot before he could pull it back and threw Julius off balanced, then followed up with a devastating headbutt that shattered the left lens of his glasses and sent him skidding across the floor.

Julius staggered slowly to his feet, much too slowly. His bro was behind him the second he got back up and delivered a fierce elbow to the back of his head. He rolled out of it and proceeded to start fighting offensively again. His movements were much slower now though, and his brother took advantage of it, hitting him with a devastating barrage of punches and kicks.

Julius was on the floor now, gasping for air and clenching his fists. He knew that he had next to no chance of winning and wondered if he should abscond, or if he should fight on for prides sake...

*-====> Fight on kid*

No, he wasn't running. He got up to his feet breathing heavily, his knees shaking. His bro smiled at him, either in approval or in scorn, maybe both. He didn't see his brother vanish but he definitely felt his fist connect with his jaw. He was soaring through the air, 50 feet or more, until he landed with a crash into the family poor.

The splash knocked all the air out him. The impact felt like hitting the pavement. He tried to swim but his limbs wouldn't move... oblivion was creeping into the edge of his vision.

*-====> Don't let it end like this*

He wanted to fight on, he wanted to defeat his bro, but he couldn't. His body had given up on him.

This fight was over and he knew it, the last thing he remembered before he faded into unconsciousness was a hand reaching for him...


----------



## Platinum (Jan 21, 2011)

*Dreams of Derse part 2*

With a groan he awoke inside his dream tower in the dark kingdom. It was one of 4 in this land. He had before visited the towers of his friends, but their was no use. They weren't yet awake, but soon they would be.

After a while he once again left his tower and soared upwards into the skies. Touching the edges of the atmosphere, he once again heard the familiar voices asking him to remove his glasses. 

He grabbed his shades with his fingers, their were some things you could only learn through someone or something else. He desired knowledge, not knowledge about the game, that would come in time, he would discover those things on his own as a sleuth. The knowledge he desired was about something else, something only they could teach him. He removed his shades and for the first time in his life, gazed into the abyss....

He awoke in a cold sweat, though it was barely noticeable since he was drenched in pool water. His brother must have fished him out of the pool. 

How embarrassing, and on top of the fact that his clothes were soaked and his shades were broken. He was a WRECK, and he felt like one. He ached all over and had an intense migraine.

He was knocked out for about an hour he guessed. The fires on the hillside were creeping in ever closer.

His laptop was on a table next to him, his bro must have set it there, and it seemed someone was pestering him...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 21, 2011)

-- melodiousDiscord [mD] started pestering Anime$wag [A$] --

mD: Hey!
mD: You there man?
A$: goddammit my fucking nose
A$: sorry just went through some deep shit
mD: Oh?
mD: That must not have been cool =/
A$: fuck naw now i gotta reset my nose 
A$: on top of that i got touched in the face with a penis
mD: =O
A$: NO NO it's not like that 
A$: it was a petrified one like a mummy's
A$: and on top of that i was surrounded by this bright ass light
mD: Hahaha, you have so much weird stuff laying around man
mD: But yeah, sound's like you've been having a tough day...
mD: I forget, did you get a copy of the game?
mD: If you did, playing it might help relieve the stress
mD: Maybe lol
A$: I don't know , I doubt my game playing abilites
A$: I can't even fight some one using a dick as a weapon without gettin my shit rocked
A$: maybe u guys should just do this shit without my sorry ass
A$: -_-;
mD: =/
mD: Man, you can let shit like that get you down
mD: I think anyone of us would abscond the hell out of there if faced by some prehistoric dong
mD: *shudders*
mD: and I've seen you play shit like this before
mD: I'm sure that with a little time you'll be one of the top players in the group man
mD: To quote heavenBreaker: "Don't believe in yourself! Believe in me, who believes in you!" 
A$: DAMMIT YOUR RIGHT
A$: i guess need help molting these wings of weakness into wings of resolve
A$: thanks bro
A$: let me give you a thank you gift 
mD: =O
A$ critical hit.
mD: >:|
mD: Man, you know how I feel about that...
mD: that...
mD: not...music.
mD: Letting me down man, letting me down
A$: man mD you one slick ninja but your taste in music is kinda dry
A$: lets not get off track I need to tell you about the game
A$: apperntly we can prototype 
A$: dat means what ever we put in this seed pixel or some shit
A$: it takes on the properties of what ever we put in it 
A$: and so do the enemies
A$: so say if you wanted to prototype fucking urkel 
A$: all the mobs in the game will look like that sorry excuse of a human being 
A$: I mean what the fuck myra looked a millon times better than laura  this shit
A$:  
A$: 
mD: We're getting a little off track now dude >_>

A$:  fuck me your right 
A$: and theres a few other players plus someother ninjas IDK about
A$: hB, II, you, me, IM and strikeLarge he's a little bit of a try hard though
A$: o yeah theres that robophillac and that werido that likes buttsex on the beach or some shit
mD: Sheesh, sounds like half of us are normal and the other half are loonies!
A$: well strikeLarge seems like he just needs a real ninja bro to chill with 
A$: the robo & sand ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) IDK
A$: any ways I gotta install this shit im gonna end up being l8te 
A$: deuces
mD: Okay man. I'll catch you on the flip side
mD: Peace out
-- melodiousDiscord [mD] ceased pesteringAnime$wag [A$] --


----------



## SageMaster (Jan 21, 2011)

*Strife time!*

* Bruce: Strife*











​

Your father arrives to your DORMITORY. He's here to finally teach you a lesson on how to be a MAN OF BUSINESS. He's about to lecture you about TAXES, INTEREST RATES, TRAVELER'S CHECKS, and STOCKS. You obviously deny his bullshit. He says he's going to kick your ass so you finally learn.

You draw out your MASTER SWORD and swing it with all your might at your father. It looks like the attack is about to hit, when he draws his MONT BLANC PEN in the blink of an eye. He blocks the sword attack with casual ease and kick you in the stomach, knocking you down.

The pen is indeed mightier than the sword.

He's about to tie you with a rope to lecture you, when his phone suddenly rings. Look like he has important BUSINESS WORK to do elsewhere. Your FATHER leaves, promising to come back again to show you how to be a man.

You go to your computer and pester one of your internet bros...


----------



## SageMaster (Jan 21, 2011)

--IronMonger [IM] started pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II] --

IM: sup bro
IM: damn i just got my ass kicked hard by my dad
IM: i couldnt do a thing even with my master sword, the bane of all evil D:
II: That is one thing we have in common at the moment I suppose.
II: I just got my ass beat as well.
II: I got a raging fucking migraine now.
II: I just woke up from being knocked out for a hour.
IM: wow what happened
IM: who did you fight
II: My bro.
II: We had another round of fisticuffs.
II: I fell for his trap, and got my ass handed to me as a result.
II: He knocked me 50 feet in the air and I landed in our pool.
II: Passed out due to lack of air, my bro had to save me from drowning.
II: So fucking embarrasing.
IM: wow you did get your ass kicked hahahaha >:]
IM: its okay man, all we gotta do is level up and be more awesome
IM: im ready to play this game 
II: I'll beat him one day I suppose.
II: We are pretty even in terms of speed.
II: But he has me beat in power and tactics.
II: He always outsmarts me, it's infuriating.
II: Anyways I had another one of my dreams again when I was passed out.
IM: oh, did you dream about that purple planet again?
IM: thats weird, all of my dreams are about this cool neat gold planet >:?
II: That's because we dream in different kingdoms.
II: You in the kingdom of light and me in the kingdom of darkness.
IM: wow that sounds awesome!
IM: wait a second
IM: if we are for different kingdoms, doesnt that mean we have to become enemies or something?
IM: like, you're a bad guy so i have to beat you :0
II: No.
II: Just because we dream in different kingdoms does not mean we are enemies.
II: It just means we experience different things while we are asleep.
II: We are still teammates with the same goals.
II: I almost wish I dreamt in the same kingdom as you now.
II: I took off my glasses this time, when I dreamt.
II: I gazed into the abyss.
II: And i'm not going to lie I was disturbed by what I saw.
IM: Battle not with monsters, lest ye become a monster, and if you gaze into the abyss, the abyss gazes also into you.
IM: 
IM: i dont know man
IM: i hope we remain teamate bros
IM: hope you dont become a bad guy
II: The abyss did gaze back into me.
II: I learned alot when I slept.
II: Knowledge i'm not sure I should have learned.
II: But don't worry, I am still dedicated to protecting you guys.
II: I won't let this get in the way of that.
IM: damn, this is why you are such a bro
IM: im brofisting the screen of my computer
IM: yo do it too so we brofist accross the internets
II: You know i'm not one that likes these shows of affection.
II: But I appreciate the gesture. 
IM: anyways, ive heard you invited a bro to the game
IM: give me his pesterhandle so i pester him
IM: the bro of my bro is my bro
II: I brought him in to help protect you guys.
II: I know you will be able to handle yourself.
II: But I worry about the others.
II: Especially GT.
II: But watch out for him.
II: He is dangerous and deadly.
II: But i'll keep him in line, I won't let him harm any of you.
II: His handle is strifeLord. 
IM: its okay, im sure we'll be great friends 
IM: alright im leaving you to pester him
IM: later 
II: He's not the type that make friends.
II: But I will see you later. 

--IronMonger [IM] ceased pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II]--


----------



## Platinum (Jan 22, 2011)

With that business out of the way, Julius now knew what he needed to do. He was a sopping mess. He switched out his wet clothes for his BACKUP CLOTHES.

But he also had another problem. His bro BUSTED HIS SHADES during their round of fisticuffs. So he also endeavored to put on his BACKUP.... wait. Oh no. Oh god no. How could he be so STUPID? How could he be so CARELESS? 

HE FORGOT TO CAPTCHALOGUE HIS BACKUP SHADES!

IMAGINE THE SCANDAL if anyone, much less his BRO, SAW HIM LIKE THIS. He would be the town LAUGHINGSTOCK. He would never LIVE IT DOWN. He would be an OUTCAST.

His was a town that took proper attire protocol VERY SERIOUSLY, and even though he knew that this was the last day of his town's existence, he didn't want his last day here to be a PAINFUL MEMORY for him.

His next mission was clear to him. Sneak into his house and retrieve his shades before he was NOTICED.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 22, 2011)

Difficult and painful it may have been, Joanna/Joey finally figured out which door lead upstairs, which turned out to be the only window in the house. Stupid crazy sister unit. One of these days s/he's going to send her to a psychiatrist to check for mental malfunctions. 

Now that s/he was upstairs, the difficult part can begin. If the first floor was irritating and obnoxious at most, the second floor was a veritable labyrinth of doors that lead to more doors that lead to other doors that lead to yet another door that lead back to the door you went through in the first place that was suddenly and without explanation at another part of the floor that you swear you've never been to. For anyone else it would've been almost impossible to figure this place out, but ever since the sister unit destroyed the first cha cha unit and left its parts scattered everywhere around the house Joey/Joanna has learned to navigate this maze. 

S/he takes a deep breath, which is more like a wheeze since people who think they're robots don't exactly breathe, and chose the door to the left. S/he then went into the door to the right. Then up. Then left. Then left. Then left. The upstairs bathroom was entered, and next to the plunger was a leg. Either s/he was close or this was a red herring, and that thought didn't enter Joey/anna's mind because of the red herring head lying on top of the toilet. She then went up, then right, then down, then left, then down, then down, then down, then left, then up, then right, which lead back to a room s/he'd already passed but the door s/he last opened when she came through this room were closed.

Sister unit was close.

S/he doubled back to the bathroom, then went down, then right, then right, then up, then left, then right, then up, then right, then down, then into the revolving door GODAMN IT not the revolving door. Sister unit used revolving doors to confuse her/him, but not this time. Joey/anna dashes through the doors before Sister could confound her by purposefully spinning the door at high speeds until s/he barfed, and ran into a door...that was locked.

Godamn it Sister unit.

Locked doors were a bane, especially since Joey/anna didn't bring her/his lockpicking set or his/her Knobdroid around all the time, and even s/he did the sylladex his/her sister gave him/her was impratical when you needed to get stuff out quickly. So it was time for the ballistic maze-moving method . And by ballistic we mean a wrench. And by maze-moving we mean breaking through doors with a wrench.

The locked door's knob is beaten rapidly until it's a barely recognizable lump of metal. With one final strike it's torn off, and with a few more strikes the door is pried off its hinges. Not as good as a crowbar, but works just as well. 

On the other side of the locked door is a balcony. Sister unit could be seen sitting on a brown stool, staring at the weird frog temple nestled under a volcano. Why sister unit decided to settle so near an unusual place Joey/anna has always wondered. Sometimes s/he would go to the temple to do some exploring, but s/he could never figure out what the symbols etched on its walls meant. But that wasn't important right now.

"I have come for my precious chacha unit, sister unit." Joey/Joanna walks towards his/her sister, wrench in hand.

"Broooo! Or maybe Siiiis!" She turns around, not even getting off the stool as she faced her sibling.  "I'm impressed! It only took you 16 minutes to get through this maze. Excellente!"

"Sister unit. Return Chacha unit 14."

"Okay then." Sister jumps off the stool and lands on top of the balcony's edge. From her strife specibus she takes out her preferred weapon, with chacha unit 14 still attached to it. 

Joey/anna walks back in surprise. "NOOOO!" 

"Sorry sis or maybe bro. But it's off with her head!" Sister pulls down a length of string. ChaCha unit 14's head is sliced off by her guillotine, while the rest of her body is thrown at Joey/anna's feet. 

Any intent to battle Sister is gone now. Joey/anna frantically picks up ChaCha unit 14's body parts and captchalogues them into his/her crane modus. Grief over the destruction of yet another unit has dulled his/her desire for retribution. 

"Okay little bro or sis, I hope this teaches you stop building robots for girls! Or maybe boys. Yeah. I need to find that birth certificate of yours right now. Bye!" The Sister unit back-flips off the balcony, still holding on that guillotine of hers.

With the loss of chacha unit 14, Joey/anna returns to his/her lab downcast and sullen. S/he might not even go through with this game anymore.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 22, 2011)

Another meal is done, and now James heads back up to the room.  He finds yet another one who is trying to pester him.  Probably more meaningless babble that would waste even more time.  Time to get this over with.


--mechanicalEmpath [ME] began pestering strifeLord [SL]--

ME: QUERY: WHAT DO YOU DO IF A TRAGIC EVENT HAPPENS TO YOU?
ME: QUERY: ESPECIALLY IF THIS TRAGIC EVENT IS THE LOSS OF SOMETHING DEAR TO YOU.
sL: Oh no, fuck no, please don't let it be who I think it is
sL: I hate coming back from a decent meal to find out I've been bothered with horseshit
sL: This isn't the first time this happened
sL: If this is who I think it is, I hope someone barges in on your home and stabs you to death
sL: Then jacks your beta
sL: The person who does that will be the closest thing I'll have to a friend
ME: STATEMENT: THAT IS IMPROBABLE, AS MY RESIDENCE IS IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NEVADA DESERT NEXT TO AN ACTIVE VOLCANO THAT PROVIDES POWER TO MOST OF THE STATE.
ME: COMPLAINT: FRATBOYS IN TOGAS KEEP HARASSING OUT HOME, AND HAD IT BEEN SPRING BREAK THEY WOULD POUR OUT OF THE EAST TO TEPEE OUR HOME WITH CROSS-THEMED PAPER. 
ME: STATEMENT: NONE OF THEM HOWEVER ARE EVER SOBER ENOUGH TO CARRY A KNIFE.
sL: So you are the one who pretends to be a robot or pretends to live with them or whatever
sL: This is probably the worst conversation I'm going to ever have here
sL: Which is saying something
sL: But if you do actually have robots in your home, at least tell me they can fight for shit
sL: Might be useful to have some combat bots in whatever game we're going to play
ME: REMINISCE: CHA CHA UNIT 11 HAD THE MOST WONDERFUL AUTOMATIC CHAINSAW LEG, AS DID CHA CHA UNIT 14
ME: STATEMENT: YET THEY WERE NO MATCH FOR THE SISTER UNIT'S GUILLOTINE.
ME: STATEMENT: NO COMBAT ROBOT I HAD CONSTRUCTED WERE EVER A MATCH FOR THE SISTER UNIT. SHE IS SURPRISINGLY SKILLED IN THE USAGE OF IMPRACTICAL ARMAMENTS, AND SHE IS ALSO QUITE SKILLED IN 'REPURPOSING' MY CREATIONS. LIKE CONVERTING THEM INTO TREADMILLS.
sL: Wow, what kind of useless piece of shit robots do you have
sL: Falling to pieces over a guillotine
sL: They're probably as useless as you are
sL: I'm probably better off having a toaster oven as a companion instead of you
ME: ASSERTIVE PROCLAMATION: I WILL NOT ALLOW YOU TO ACQUIRE CHA CHA UNIT 7'S HEAD. THOUGH SISTER HAS THROWN THE REST OF HER BODY IN A MEAT GRINDER, HER HEAD STILL FUNCTIONS PERFECTLY AS A TOASTER.
sL: Heh, maybe you should let her play instead
sL: She could heat up my meals in the middle of a battle
sL: Instead of having a blubbering jackass like yourself who's asking me about "tragic events"
sL: "Oh look my microwave blew up, I'm going to go bother someone that I don't know over the internet about it!"
sL: I hope one of your robots malfunctions and strangles you with one of its cheaply made wires
ME: STATEMENT: MY WASPINATOR UNIT'S STRANGLE GLITCH HAS BEEN TAKEN CARE OF.
ME: QUERY: I WONDER NOW WHY I HAD CONTACTED YOU IN SEARCH OF REPAIRS TO MY EMOTIONAL CIRCUITBOARD.
ME: CONCLUSION: THE THEORY THAT BROODING, SOCIALLY AWKWARD AND DIFFICULT MALE HUMANS POSSESSING UNUSUALLY HIGH CHARISMA IS CONFIRMED, I SUPPOSE; THAT IS THE ONLY REASON WHY I MIGHT STILL BOTHER COMMUNICATING WITH YOU. 
sL: I'd be glad to repair your "emotional circuitboard"
sL: With a sword to the gut, that is
sL: Man, I've got a fucking sweet sword now, and I'd love to share it
ME: STATEMENT: A SWORD WOUND AIMED AT THE DIAPHRAM IS NOT AS LETHAL AS ONE AIMED AT OTHER VITAL ORGANS OF AN ORGANIC HUMANOID.
ME: CONCLUSION: BASING FROM THIS STATEMENT, I CAN ONLY CONCLUDE THAT YOU ARE EMOTIONALLY CONFUSED CONCERNING YOUR DECISIONS ON WHAT MUST DONE UPON ME.
ME: CONTINUATION: AS YOU DID NOT DECIDE TO INFLICT A LETHAL BLOW, LIKE A STRIKE TO THE CRANIUM. THEREFORE YOU STILL MAY CONSIDER ME A 'FRIEND', AND IS SIMPLY BEING SARCASTIC WITH YOUR THREATS.
sL: Did you just fucking tell me how to stab someone?
sL: I'd love to come over to where you are and show how sarcastic I really am
sL: Then I'd probably get your toaster to play instead of you
ME: STATEMENT: CHA CHA UNIT 7 POSSESES NO LIMBS WITH WHICH TO USE TO PLAY A COMPUTER GAME, NOR DOES SHE HAVE THE PROCESSOR FOR SUCH AN ACTION.
sL: It sure says a lot then that someone with no limbs would be more useful than you are
ME: STATEMENT: THAT IS COMPLETELY ILLOGICAL.
ME: CONCLUSION: NOT ONLY ARE YOU INEFFICIENT AT YOUR STRATEGIES PERTAINING TO STABBING, YOU ALSO LACK THE COGNITIVE ABILITIES TO PERFORM BASIC LOGICAL FUNCTIONS.
ME: CONTINUATION: THEREFORE I HAVE DECIDED TO CONTINUE PLAYING THIS GAME WITH THE REST, AS I HAD DOUBTS AS TO WHETHER I STILL SHOULD WITH THE DESTRUCTION OF MY DEAR CHA CHA UNIT 14. WITH A PLAYER LACKING IN MENTAL FACULTIES LIKE YOU, IT IS IMPERATIVE THAT MY COGITATORS BE AVAILABLE TO SUPPORT THE GROUP AND PREVENT POSSIBLE ISSUES ARISING FROM SAID LACK OF MENTAL FACULTIES.
sL: You don't get what I'm saying, do you
sL: My point is that you're a useless sack of shit
sL: And I hope you die 
sL: You'd be only a detriment to this already shithouse team
sL: Just fucking commit suicide already and put both of ourselves out of this misery
ME: STATEMENT: YET MORE ILLOGIC FROM THE BROODING STAB NOVICE; AS I AM AN ORGANIC HUMANOID WHO HAS EMBRACED THE ROBOT WITHIN I AM NOT SACK-SHAPED.
sL: This is yet further evidence for the theory that people who type in all-caps are worthless stains on society
sL: I'm done here, you could go talk to yourself for all I care

--strifeLord [SL] ceased pestering mechanicalEmpath [ME]--

That conversation was probably the stupidest one James has ever had, and will probably remain the stupidest for quite some time.  He once said he would tolerate them, but now he was unsure whether he could maintain his already questionable patience.  No wonder II said he needed help in protecting these deadweights.  What good can they possibly do by themselves if all of them are this bad?  Why even protect them?  

At last, James grows weary of it all, and decides to take a longer nap.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 22, 2011)

*Someone turn down the fucking lights*

James suddenly finds himself in a bright golden land, a Kingdom of Light.  He has been there before and he always happens to be there whenever he decides to sleep.  It was still as irritatingly bright as ever.  What kind of twisted mind would put him in such a place?  Too much fucking gold and light in one area.  If he had the power, James would have torn this sorry planet to pieces.  Alas, such things were not up to him.

James then proceeds to fly out of his tower and proceeds to go upwards.  As he gets closer, he receives various images, getting clearer the further he ascends.  Various visions of people, including himself, fighting all sorts of beasts and making more weapons in an attempt to keep up with the ever escalating enemies.  The visions were too jumbled up to get more specifics, but James got the general idea.  It is as if this planet was telling him that everything that happened before would be worth it.  But then he got another vision, clearer than any he ever had.  It was a vision of power.

Great power and limitless potential, and it was _in his hands_.  The power to bind lives to his will.  The more he uses it, the stronger it gets.  But power always has a price, as the next vision shows.  James suddenly glimpsed himself, transformed and insane.  His figure was shadowy, save for a pair of menacing eyes that held the promise of Hell and his form became bulkier.  It lasted for only two seconds, but he got the message.  This was a vision not to be taken lightly. He suddenly jolts awake in a sweat, his heart pounding.

"First time a dream has spooked me that badly.", he says but then adds, "It's also the first time a dream has gotten me so pumped."


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 22, 2011)

It's time to check the computer again, someone could Pester at any moment.  And behold, someone does.  Hmm, a new one again.  James hopes this person won't be as awful as the previous ones.  He's had enough of witless morons, though the fact that this person took multiple tries to get your user name right is not an encouraging sign...

-- melodiousDiscord [mD] started pestering stripeLoad [sL] --
-- stripeLoad not found --

-- melodiousDiscord [mD] started pestering slightBord  --
-- slightBord  not found --

-- melodiousDiscord [mD] started pestering strikeLarge [sL] --

mD: Hey man you ready for the game?
sL: Hey, I'm hot and bothered :3
sL: Wanna see me on webcam
mD: ...
mD: Think I have the wrong person...
mD: ...

-- melodiousDiscord [mD] ceased pestering strikeLarge [sL] --

-- melodiousDiscord [mD] started pestering strifeLord [sL] --

mD: Finally found you?
sL: If you tell me that you live with robots as well, I'm going to immediately log the fuck out
mD: After several combinations of misleading handles, I finally found who the others were talking about.
mD: and uh...no, I don't lol
mD: You were talking to ME I'm assuming?
sL: Yes, and it was the most terrible conversation I've ever had
sL: Which is saying something
sL: You seem to be less of a raging retard than he or she or whatever it is
sL: Which is a plus
mD: Yeah...s/he can be difficult to understand at times...
mD: Calling him/her a raging retard might be taking it a bit far though...
mD: I mean, we're going to working as a team
mD: We should at least try to get along
mD: Just saying...
sL: I'm going to try my best to tolerate these asswipes
sL: I won't ever end up actually liking them though
mD: Really that's all I ask.
mD: It's my job to make sure everyone gets along ;]
mD: One way or another
mD: But it's easier if I don't have to do anything
mD: Ya know?
sL: Whatever then, but for god's sake, tell everyone else that I won't be all buddy-buddy with them
sL: There's a difference between tolerating and liking
sL: Now, time to cut the bullshit aside
sL: Where do you dream?
sL: Do you dream of an irritatingly bright planet whenever you go to sleep?
mD: No actually
mD: My dreams are rather dark
mD: And while normally I like dark places
mD: This place...
mD: It's fucking creepy sometimes...
mD: More than the darkness, it's silence that gets to me
sL: Oh well, I shouldn't have expected a useful answer to that question anyway
sL: How much do you know about this game?
sL: I've been asking all over, but all I get is bullshit for the most part
sL: I need to know what the hell we're doing if I'm to save your worthless asses
mD: Well, there won't be too much info that anyone knows
mD: I mean it just came out a little bit ago right?
mD: That aside,
mD: All I know is what II has been telling me.
mD: Which is precious little.
mD: Something about prototyping an object with a origin pixel to create a guide of sorts when you enter is the most recent thing I've picked up.
sL: Origin pixel?  I might actually get something out of this after all
sL: Any idea what that is?
mD: *shrugs*
mD: It is what it sounds like I would assume
mD: Something that automatically appears when you enter the game
mD: That you're somehow supposed to know what to do with
mD: Honestly, the developers of this game didn't think things through very well
mD: How can you be expected to play if you have nothing to go off of?
sL: Yeah, if there's anything stupider than the people I've talked to so far, it's these so-called developers
mD: Well, the best thing we can do to make any progress is to work together, WITHOUT HURTING EACH OTHER, and pool our knowledge collectively
mD: Either that or we'll just let you blaze a path ahead until you're overcome
mD: Kidding ;]
sL: Dying in a blaze of glory sounds far preferable to talking to ME again
sL: Speaking of pooling knowledge, I'll let you know that I just got a rather disturbing vision from my dream planet
sL: It was a vision of myself, presumably my future self
sL: I was incredibly powerful, and controlled what I would say the monsters we will face in the game
sL: Then the power I had drove me insane and changed me into a hulking beast
mD: That...
mD: That doesn't sound very promising for our future =/
mD: Or like you were working with the team...
mD: ...
mD: Hmm...
sL: It's not like I know what led to that
sL: I'm actually worried
sL: Losing my sanity is not a welcome prospect to me either
mD: Well, I really don't know what we can do about it at the moment
mD: For now, I'd advise just keeping it in the far far reaches of your mind and focusing on the present
mD: Dreams are dreams
mD: Except when they are dreams
mD: I'm probably going to attend to a few more small things before I start playing.
mD: So I'll probably be out of contact for a while.
mD: Just remember, no matter how much the others irritate you
mD: Please for the love of the Horn Pile
mD: Keep a leash on your temper
sL: Whatever
sL: Like I said, I'll at least try to tolerate them
sL: It's a real fucking strain on me at the moment
sL: On the other hand, this risk of me possibly going insane, while unappealing, also makes this game more exciting in a sense
sL: Excitement and fear sometimes go hand in hand
mD: I suppose
mD: See you around man
sL: Then we're done for the day
sL: So, later

--strifeLord [sL] ceased pestering melodiousDiscord [mD]--

Well, that did not go as bad as expected.  In fact, this person might be actually the one he could hate the least.  After all, James had told mD one of his dreams, which did not seem like a bad idea.  There is also now something resembling information about this game.  Apparently a guide has to be made during the process of entering the game.  It's not much to go on, but better than nothing, which is what you've been getting most of the time.
_
So II is my server who manages shit for me while mD says there's some sort of guide that could help players through the game.  That's as good as I'm going to get for now, but good to know that there's another one who might not be completely useless._

Between this and the threat of insanity, James might actually learn to rely on others more, but II and mD are the only ones at the moment who he would even consider to be useful.  Two people is better than no people, at least.


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2011)

*A fuckin lil whore accesses her labtop....her name is Lily.*


--GodlyTemptress [GT] started pesting Illustrious Inquisitor [II]--
GT: hoo hoo hello 
GT: o.o
II: Oh fuck my head.
II: Hey GT
II: Nice to see you are finally online.
II: Sorry for not responding immediately.
II: I've been knocked out for the past hour.
GT: oh really :3
GT: So what is everyone up to?
II: I'm not sure.
II: But I know everyone else has the game now.
II: You have your copy as well I presume?
GT: Copy?! og what lol?
GT: Sims3? fuck yeah 
GT: dude boot it up and lets play online co op and stuff
GT: LOL
II: Very funny GT.
II: But I will take that as a yes.
II: Good that means our nine player session is good to go.
II: I look forward to working with you all today.
II: Well most of you...
GT: nine players?
GT: that is like a fuckin sign
GT: this shit is biblical level o.o
GT: anyway what are we even doing? this game doesn't come with a manual
GT: :/
II: I don't know everything about the game, far from it.
II: But I do know a bit.
II: Basically the world ends today.
II: And so does the human race, sans us.
II: We will be saved by playing this game.
GT: so we are the prophets? the nine choosen
GT: I guess you all will have to give me your seed to remake humanity...
GT: be gentle :3
II: A young lady like you shouldn't be making such crude jokes you know.
GT: Uh its okay they teach us like sex ed in 7th grade, Baahhaah
GT: the end of the world though
GT: I cant believe it wtf, so we should tell as much people as we can to play this game.
GT: Q_Q 
GT: WHY?!?!? nooooo booo hoo hoo
GT Q_Q
GT: K I'm pretty bummed out now :/ can we talk later? Thats just :/ arrrrgh
II: It's a lot to take in, I can understand.
II: But you cannot tell other people to play this game with us.
II: We are destined to play this game with 9 people.
II: Their will be other sessions I am sure.
II: I doubt any will be successful though.
II: I'm not even sure we will be successful.
II: But i'll do my best to protect you and the rest of the group.
GT: but like big bro, I got the game at eb games
GT: are you trying to say everyone else besides us is going to fail? :/
GT: thats pretty fucked up but okay
GT: We are like Noah in a big fuckin arc
GT: should we like take animals with us or something?!
GT: owo
GT: baaaaah anyways I feel like taking a nap, you better not be trolling me with this end of world stuff :/
II: You know I never troll anyone.
II: And no, we aren't taking animals with us.
II: Have a nice nap though.
II: If you have any more questions feel free to contact me.
II: Farewell


--IllustriousInquisitor [II] ceased being pestered by GodlyTemptress [GT]--


*Legendary nap time
*Lily stumbles from her seat unto the near by sofa and attempts to get some sleep. She finds it difficult to fall asleep due to what Julius told her on the end of days coming soon. To calm her nerves Lily gets up and heads to her mother's bathroom. On the way she pasts by some beautiful artwork of vigorous big black men. To be honest, your mom has always had this type of stuff around since you were a child and its suppose to be very urban modern art.

 Lily finally reaches her MOM's medicine cabinet and takes some Oxycontin. This should knock the lil slut out for a few hours. :3
*Lily begins to dream of tea parties with Julius and the others <3 *


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 22, 2011)

*It never ends...*

Another Pester?  Well, someone happens to be popular today.  Time to see what this one was about.

--GodlyTemptress [GT] started pestering strifeLord [sL]--

GT: Psst., James hey o.o
GT: uhhhh my head, I really should stop taking 
GT: Oxycontin @_@
GT: How are you big bro? :S
sL: The fuck?
sL: How the hell do you know my name?
sL: I haven't told it to anyone
sL: Ever
GT: What are you talking about? we are fwiends owo
GT: We have known each other for a long time 
GT: don't you remember the naughty stuff we did together ?
sL: Shut the hell up, I don't remember you at all
sL: I've only talked to II in the past, way before any of this happened
sL: I sure as fuck don't remember you at all
sL: So one more time, how do you know my name?
GT: OMg
GT: How could you not know me, I contacted you
GT: I know your pesterchum handle, don't be such a dick :/
GT: we are going to be playing sburb together and it would be nice, if you could like well be NICE U_U
sL: I
sL: don't
sL: fucking
sL: KNOW YOU
sL: Fucking hell, II is going to hear so much shit from me about this
GT: What is wrong with you?! >.>
GT: Take your meds big bro, seriously what the hell :/
sL: Seriously, is II pulling some prank on me
sL: I'm going after him for this
GT: James james james....
GT: you got me
GT: this is a joke, I'm Julius's favorite call girl
GT: want to hit me up some time 
GT: I'll give you a nice discount hahahaha 
GT: owo
sL: If you're not going to tell me why you're actually here, just fuck off already
sL: I don't have time for this horseshit
GT: Jules, said you were a frustrated little virgin.
GT: Looks like he was right 
GT: you can't handle me bad boi :I
GT: Gaaaahjaajajaja
GT: I'll tell him you pussied out, so weak
sL: What's weak is your efforts at "tempting"
sL: Maybe you should drop the "Godly" from your name
sL: And call yourself FailedTemptress
GT: whenever you want a real challenge, A REAL FIGHT, call me ;O
GT: I'm a 19 year old anal virgin

--GodlyTemptress [GT] ceased pestering strifeLord [sL]--

That was a waste of time.  James starts to wonder why this person knew his name and plans to ask II about it.  Also, this person is probably a guy pretending to be a girl, no need to even consider his "offers".


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 23, 2011)

that was a nice convo with mD,so nice you decide you should try to talk to every one before installing this game,even though it would make more sense to talk while installing so as not to have to stare at a fucking loading screen for hours but what the hell do I know.You look @ check II's friends list in search of any new partners
--Anime$wag [A$] started pestering GodlyTemptress [GT]--


A$: yo you was on II friend list so your probably playin dis game wit us
A$:also GodlyTemptress is kind of a fruity name my ninja
A$:but it's all good we already got one gay dude on the job theres definatly room for another
GT: Hi my names Lily, 
GT: and you are ?
A$:umm Akria and im starting think that your not a dude
A$:so im sorry if you were offended by that
GT: I'm Lily a transgender young woman
GT: owo
GT: maybe we can get to know each other pretty good through this game
A$:yeah and maybe we can share tips on  havin fake gentals 
A$: come on now I know when Im talking to a girl 
GT: 
GT:      
GT: Okay, you got me. Yeah so you have any idea what is going down? 
GT: Because that Julius kid told me, abunch of crazy shit about end of the world 
GT: blah blah we are choosen ones and shit
A$: well I dont know that much either I know 
A$: we do this prototyping thing with what ever you put in this seed pixel thingy
A$: gives the charcteristics to the enimes
A$: and that there are several other ninjas playin wit us
A$: II (who Im preety sure is this julius guy)
A$:hb IM mD  the sand ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and StrikeLard
GT: SL is fuckin nuts, @_@
GT: I called him by his first name and the dude flipped....
GT: Anyhow I got a godly plan
GT: You know what a cheat enginge is? Well anyhow keep this to yourself,
GT: But I plan on using a CT to completly fuck this game, we will be at the top ranks and win in no time 
A$: umm ight we do we do once were at the top
GT: This is a computer game so yes I will hack into with some CT I g
ot from these korean kids
GT: trust me everything will work out fine 8U

A$:naww what Im sayin is what do we do once we win 
A$:I know you came to me about some info 
A$:but you seem clear on that part

GT: Jules told me you all get to be my servants in the end and stuff, its going to be a matriachy and I will rule you with an iron fist.

GT: Get ready bitch, you will be my bitches! owo
A$: theres no turning da king of pimps into a bitch
A$; maybe i'll flip the script
GT: you are a ninja, I'm the pirate. You're my bitch Akira :3
A$: dats dead for real for real 
A$: plus ninja's are better than pirates 
GT: Lol I'll hack you first since you will need it b <3
A$: like I said that shit is dead like wonder bread
A$:I already told you Lily I can see through girls like glass 
A$: so whats the true goal

GT:  eating me out
A$: GODDAMIT MY NOSE STARTED BLEEDING AGIAN
A$: could have swore I fixed that shit
GT: K seriously now.
GT: My serious cap on 
GT: o.o
GT:  I heard from the sand ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), the goal of the game is that we are all on our own really
GT: and we are fighting to see who is the best and the winner gets to shake hands with OBAMA and fuck lady GAGA
GT: So good luck Akira, this game is thee game that everyone will be playing.
GT: sand ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) told me that
GT: 100% truth
A$: you better chill out with that sand ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) shit
A$: I might not let you be my bitch at the end of this game 
GT: LOL, like lighten up, I'm a good ruler.
GT: its in my blood to rule little ova little boys
GT: owo
GT: looks like we rivals, good luck Akira ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 
A$: good luck Lily Dyke 8b

-- Anime$wag [AS] ceased pestering GodlyTemptress--[GT]

-- GodlyTemptress[GT] began pestering Anime$wag [AS]


GT: K Anal$wag
-- GodlyTemptress[GT] ceased pestering Anime$wag--[AS]

--Anime$wag  [A$] began pestering  GodlyTemptress--[GT]


A$: cool GodlyTaint
GT: a$$hole stop pesting me I'm trying to do things D:!
A$: to late I just turned off my compu

--Anime$wag [A$] ceased pestering GodlyTemptress--[GT]

GT: love you owo <3

-- GodlyTemptress[GT] ceased pestering Anime$wag-- [AS]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 23, 2011)

you have to admit that chick was pretty cool/funny/weird.But you liked talking to her, it's good to get girl in the group even if it's only one.You were startin to think the name of this game was SausgeFest. Though that weird robo bastard refers to himself as a he/her all the damn time.He's probably some sort of transgender weirdo.Time to talk to someone else.


----------



## Cadrien (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, these past few conversations have been interesting. So far everyone seems to be decent. You still have yet to talk to some of your team-mates, but there will be a time for that in a while. For now, you think it would be best if you started doing research. But first! You think a CAN of some delicious SAHARA MIST would be truly refreshing.

You get up from your chair and stretch your legs. You don't really know how long you have been sitting... Quite some time you believe however. Regardless, you turn towards the door, stopping mid turn to fondly regard your BUST OF NOBOU UEMATSU. What splendor, what genius! This is the man you hold in reverence. Tucked under it are the TICKETS to go see "The Black Mages" in concert. You wonder if you'll be able to attend it between school and the game. Wait a moment... since when do you go to school? You have no idea. 

Next to the BUST OF NOBOU UEMATSU is the BUST OF SNOOP DOGG that was given to you by A$ in the hopes that you would expand your musical repertoire. You've tried listening to rap, but it just doesn't suit your musical pallet. Not enough harmony between the music and the vocals. In fact, a lot of the rap he seems to listen to barely even has any music worth the name. The fact that people call it music irritates you slightly...

DISCORD METER
«█░░░░░░░░»​
Before leaving your room you Captchalogue your trusty IPOG and a pair of HEADPHONES, this pair designed to give even dynamics. Taking a deep breath, you step out of your room...

...and run smack dab into your _older sister_. Oh gog damn it, she has the make-up out again. You try to abscond for the stairs but it's no good. She's taller and faster than you. You'll have to somehow overcome her if you want to get that CAN of SAHARA MIST.


----------



## Didi (Jan 23, 2011)

--heavenBreaker [hB] started pestering solarNeanderthal [SN]--

*hB: Yo man, you there?*
SN: Sup dawg.
*hB: Good, good, I just finished installing the game*
SN: Sweet! Its about time. These guys have been pestering me and I didn't have a really good excuse for ignoring them. Finally I do!
*hB: Haha, that's not nice of you man. We need to work together! A manly combination!
hB: Anyway,
hB: Did you calm down a little? You were sooo stressed out when I last spoke to you lol*
SN: Yeah, I was playing this video game and it kept pissing me off, I kept dying and the save points were really shittily placed.
SN: I hope this Sburb has save points.
SN: Those are useful.
*hB: Let's just not die at all!
hB: If we pour all our strength into this, with all our wills, this should be a piece of cake!*
SN: Kamina could have used a save point...
*hB: That's not fucking funny man.*
SN: Really? I thought it was hillarious!
*hB: The man sacrificed himself for his friends in the most manly of manly moments
hB: Don't you dare mock him!
hB: 
hB:...
hB:.....
hB: Since we are friends, I'll forgive you like friends do
hB: Okay, anyway
hB: I've installed this game, selected you as my client player. What now?*
SN: Awesome! Lets get started!

You look around in the interface of the game. It looks like it's INCREDIBLY CONVOLUTED. You sure wish this game had a MANUAL, but alas. From the looks of things, you can actually MANIPULATE your client's ENVIRONMENT. That's fucking sweet!
You suppose you need some PRACTICE first. You go and fuck around with the game mechanics a bit.

*hB: uh oh
hB: Ummm, sn?
hB: Were you planning to shower any time soon?*
SN: Oh jesus christ
SN: Did you just put that hole in the bathroom? -_-
*hB: Sorry man, this shit takes some getting used to.
hB: I think I've got the hang of it now though.
hB: I have this stuff called build grist, and with it I can like edit your house
hB: It's pretty fucking cool*
SN: Yeah, its a pretty sweet apartment
SN: Don't worry about the upper floors, those guys are assholes.
*hB: Oh I just found I can also build all these weird looking items
hB: I wonder what a Totem Lathe does...*
SN: Did you ever see Inception?
SN: It probably is a lathe that we use to make totems so we know whats real or not.
SN: Or some shit.
*hB: Inception? Does that have mechas?
hB: Because if not, I didn't watch it, I use my time only to watch quality manly stuff *
SN: Nah its a movie for girls with dreams about unicorns or something.
*hB: That sounds like some weak sandfaggot shit*
SN: Anyway try not to knock over my fish tank,,,
*hB: Try? There is no try, only do! Who the fuck do you think I am?!
hB: I'll deploy this motherfucking totem lathe LIKE A BOSS*

You deploy the TOTEM LATHE in the middle of SN's room. It is a rather lengthy item after all, so that's the only way it would fit.

*hB: There. Okay. You try to investigate it or something so we can figure out what to do.*
SN: Goddammit I got to climb over this big piece of shit to get to my bed? Crap!
*hB: Sorry bro*
SN: Ummm...
SN: It looks like...
SN: Its supposed to use something to do shit.
SN: Like it looks like a lathe...like you need something for it to cut...
*hB: Okay, exiting.
hB: I have some more items here that I could buy
hB: There's this big fucking thing called a Cruxite Dowel
hB: An Alchemiter, guess you can make shit with that? That would so sweet!
hB: Oh and there's a pre-punched card, hmm...*
SN: Aite well there looks like theres a card slot on the lathe.
SN: And my captchalogue cards aren't responding so I guess I'll have to use that one.
SN: Lets try that yo.
*hB: Okay, I've dropped the pre-punched card in your roommates room accidentally
hB: My hand slipped because I was shocked at the disturbing shit that dude's doing in there
hB: Like really I do not want to have to be you and go in there and retrieve it
hB: OH WELL*
SN: Son of a bitch.

--solarNeanderthal [SN] ceased pestering heavenBreaker [hB]--


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 23, 2011)

--Anime$wag  [A$] started pestering mechanicalEmpath [mE]--

A$: argh,can't belive im doin this shit 
A$: yo you robo weirdo pick up
ME: STATEMENT: I AM STILL ASTOUNDED THAT YOU WERE ALLOWED TO JOIN US IN PLAYING THIS GAME.
A$: im still astounded by what a fucking nerdy creep you are
A$: your like a fucking urkel bot or somthing 
A$:wait a sec lemme show you what you look like
A$:
ME: ERROR: I DO NOT RESEMBLE THE IMAGE THAT YOU HAVE SHOWN ME
ME: STATEMENT: EVEN I DO NOT KNOW WHAT I REALLY LOOK LIKE
ME: STATEMENT: FURTHERMORE I STILL POSSESS BIOLOGICAL ORGANS, DESPITE MY MENTAL DISPOSITION INDICATING OTHERWISE. ONCE AGAIN YOU APAL ME WITH YOUR  DISRESPECT FOR THE MECHANICALLY-INCLINED AND YOUR STUPIDITY.
A$: im fucking stupid 
A$: YOU THINK YOUR A FUCKING ROBOT
A$: you think you live with goddamn robots
A$: you probably have never touched a girl in your life
A$: you goddamn nerd
ME: QUERY: AND I PRESUME THAT YOU HAVE TOUCHED A FEMALE YOURSELF? OR IS THIS MORE PRETENTIOUS POSTURING COMING FROM A SACK OF WORTHLESS FLESH? 
A$: look you crazy robo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
A$: if we don't work together we're gonna lose real fast
A$: so im willing to be the will smith to your I-Robot
A$: if you can chill with all your weird robot fetish shit 
ME: STATEMENT: I AM WILLING TO CO-OPERATE WITH YOU SO LONG AS YOU REFRAIN FROM INSULTING ROBOT-KIND.
ME: STATEMENT: AND SO LONG AS YOU REFRAIN FROM ATTEMPTING TO PARTAKE IN...QUESTIONABLE ACTIVITIES WITH SOME OF MY MORE ADVANCED ROBOTIC UNITS. 
A$: #1 im proabably never going to stop insulting you every one does it 
A$: #2 im gonna assume that you mean that time I had a threesome with your mom and your sis
A$:but you got it I'll stop givin the gift that keeps on givin 
ME: STATEMENT: THAT IS QUITE ILLOGICAL, AS MY MOTHER HAS BEEN DEAD FOR YEARS AND MY SISTER HAS HINTED THAT SHE PREFERS FEMALE MODELS OVER MALE MODELS
ME: CONCLUSION: YOU ARE A NECROPHILIAC TRANSEXUAL FETISHIST. THIS IS SURPRISINGLY A REVELATION THAT MAKES SENSE CONSIDERING YOUR PAST DEVIANCES.
A$: O whats that
A$: can't hear over your sisters clanking metal
A$: I think i broke her hard drive with my RAM
ME: STATEMENT: THAT IS INCORRECT; A HARD DRIVE CANNOT BE BROKEN BY A RANDOM ACCESS MEMORY DEVICE UNLESS THE INFORMATION INSIDE POSSESSES A VIRUS, OR IS ON FIRE, FURTHER THIS IMPLICATION  OF MY SISTER BEING METALLIC IN NATURE IS INCORRECT, AS THE SISTER UNIT IS A BIOLOGICAL CONSTRUCT 
ME: CONCLUSION: YOU ARE EITHER MAKING A EUPHEMISM IMPLYING REPRODUCTIVE RELATIONS WITH THE SISTER UNIT, OR YOU HAVE JUST ADMITTED THAT YOU ARE ALSO A ROBOTIC INDIVIDUAL POSSESSING A DEBILITATING VIRUS EXPLAINS MUCH AS WELL.
A$: man you just don't cease to dissapoint 
A$: well I won't except you as a ninja in any way ever
A$:but im willing to make an uneasey partnership 
ME: STATEMENT: AGREED. I HAVE ALREADY BEGUN INSTALLING BOTH SBURB DISCS, AND EXPECT INSTALLATION TO BE DONE IN 30 SECONDS. I SHALL COMMUNICATE WITH YOU LATER ONCE I HAVE FINISHED DECIPHERING THE BASIC CONTROLS OF THE GAME.
A$: yeah ok whatever bye 

--Anime$wag[A$] ceased pestering  mechanicalEmpath [mE] --


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 24, 2011)

James never thought it would come to this, but he might as well start to get used to the idea of initiating chats.  It will be the first step to tolerating this so-called team, plus he might receive some information again.

-- strifeLord [sL] started pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II] --

sL: You know I don't usually start these chats out
sL: So you know this has to be important
sL: First of all, how did GT know my name
sL: My real name
II: Well well.
II: You initiating a conversation?
II: Fascinating, you are making remarkable progress.
II: Does it really matter that much to you, that she knows your real name James?
sL: Actually yeah, it does
sL: You see, I talked to GT only a few moments ago for the first time
sL: Then she, well I'm guessing it's actually a she because you said so, started to act like she actually knew me
sL: It could have been all a joke at the end, since the way that conversation ended indicated that
sL: But then part of me feels that the way that little talk began wasn't an act
sL: So yeah, that's why it matters
II: I might have let your name slip in one of our past logs....
II: But I doubt that, I have no recollection of doing so.
II: In fact I haven't told anyone that much about you.
II: I respect confidentiality.
II: This is quite the mystery all right.
II: I'll have to speak to GT about this. How fascinating. 
II: Another case for me to solve.
II: So yeah, have no clue how or why she claims to know you.
II: But if I find something out I'll tell you.
II: Anything else you need?
sL: Aside from info about the game, yes
sL: Do you know who, aside from me, dreams on that horribly bright golden planet?
sL: A list would be nice
II: I don't know everyone who does.
II: Obviously because I don't dream there.
II: I dream in the land of darkness and eldritch abominations.
II: I do know one person who does however.
II: IM has mentioned in passing him dreaming on a golden planet.
II: So I know he is one of them.
II: I think the sand faget does as well.
II: That leaves two other people who I do not know.
sL: Guess I'll have to talk to this IM after this, then
sL: You gave me that list of Pesterchum user names of the people playing this, right?
II: I assume most of them have already contacted you have they not?
II: But yeah I sent you the list a while ago.
II: You were probably too busy stuffing your face to see it.
sL: Yeah I probably was
sL: Really had nothing better to do than to eat
sL: Anyway, since I told mD about this, I might as well tell you
sL: I had a vision when I was dreaming on that planet
sL: A vision of myself, likely a future version of me
sL: I had great power in that vision, and managed to control several beasts, probably the beasts we'll eventually encounter in the game
sL: The more I used that power, the stronger it got, and by extension myself as well, I'd guess
sL: Eventually, that power made me insane and transformed me into some kind of beast
sL: I'm not going to lie, I'm pretty worried
sL: Though this risk adds a certain element that makes this game more exciting and unpredictable.  It makes me want to play it even more, as crazy as it sounds.
II: This is certainly worrying to say the least...
II: But then again this was to be expected.
II: I appreciate you being so forthcoming with this.
II: I will see what I can learn about this.
II: And since you are being so forthcoming about your dreams, I will as well.
II: You don't know this but in the dark kingdom, all who dream there hear the whispers of the outer gods.
II: I'm the only one awake right now though so they pretty much focus exclusively on me.
II: ME is going to have quite the hard time when he wakes up as well (don't tell him this though).
II: Anyways, my shades protect me from the full effects of their whispers, it shields me from their true forms.
II: But this time when I dreamt, I took my shades off and gazed into the abyss?
II: Before I continue tell me, do you think that was a stupid move on my behalf?
sL: Yeah, it probably was, considering what you've told me so far
II: Well it probably was in hindsight.
II: But no going back now I suppose.
II: Anyways apparently I have a special connection to them.
II: Thus they have been and are teaching me knowledge.
II: Knowledge no one should learn.
II: I fear for my sanity as well.
II: Which is hard for me to admit.
II: Basically I am trying to tell you.
II: That we are all going to be tested.
II: You aren't alone in facing these things.
II: We will overcome these things as a team.
sL: A dysfunctional team, but okay
sL: Anyway, before you start to wonder, no I have no idea how the fuck I got the weird powers future me has
sL: Maybe it's something I'll get somewhere along the line, but I really don't have any clue as how any of that will happen, just that it might, and probably WILL happen
sL: Now, enough talk about the future, let's talk about the now.
sL: You said you're my server, right?  What does that mean for me, exactly?
II: Basically it will be my duty.
II: To get you into the medium.
II: And guarantee you don't get a flaming rock to the face.
II: Your life is in my hands.
II: Don't worry though, as you well know I am an extremely capable person.
II: But it is not yet time for me to start preparing you for entry.
II: That will come soon I promise.
II: Don't worry you have plenty of time left.
II: As soon as I go and retrieve my backup sha....
II: Oh god...
II: I forgot all about my Backup Shades.
II: I can't let anyone see me like this.
II: I'll be an OUTCAST. A DISGRACE!
II: The joke of the town.
II: I have to go.
II: NOW!
sL: Oh for fuck's sake fine, do whatever you have to do, even if I think it's goddamn ridiculous
sL: I was getting tired of this anyway

-- strifeLord [sL] has ceased pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II] --

James is surprised by II's admission.  It seems both have a bit more in common with each other than they initially thought, or would like to admit.  James suddenly starts to wonder if being apart of this team won't be as cringe-inducing as he thought it would be.  After all, his uneasy alliance with II started to get a little less uneasy, seeing as both have a common goal for the future, namely not becoming murderously insane, not to mention he has provided information about the two other golden planet dreamers.

James prepares to initiate contact with IM, but first, he takes off and captchalogues his trenchcoat.  The thing was starting to smell and since he doesn't have an inventory aside from his sword and combat knife, he has nothing to worry about.  Now he was ready to begin the conversation, if he was online, that is.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 24, 2011)

*And contact is initiated*

-- strifeLord [sL] started pestering IronMonger [IM] --

sL: Alright, I heard from II that you dream in a bright as fuck golden planet too
sL: Did you get any weird visions there while dreaming?
IM: oh sup bro
IM: yeah i get these AWESOME dreams that im in this gold planet
IM: playing the guitar and everyone watching me rock
IM: you know what i mean bro?
sL: No I don't, and all of that is meaningless bullshit to me
sL: Those aren't visions of the future, are they?
IM: i dont know, i wish there were visions
IM: it would be awesome to have a ROCK BAND 
IM: but hey we are part of a team now and i guess thats kinda similar
IM: it's good to have another team mate friend 
sL: No, I'm not your friend, so go fuck off with that shit
sL: But I'm willing to admit I'm part of a team, even if it's a shithouse team that has wonders like
sL: A guy who pretends to be a robot because he thinks they raised him or some cliche shit
sL: I'm willing to put up with this, but only because I don't want a meteor to the face
IM: oh shit there's a guy who thinks he's a robot? D:
IM: thats bloody awesome
IM: hey how did you meet II?
IM: how did he become your bro
sL: Damn it, not this bro shit again
sL: II and myself are only working together because there are a bunch of meteors coming our way and we don't want any of them hitting us
sL: Anyway, I stole a laptop from someone and decided to make an account just because
sL: II contacted me and I think we talked about this game, though I didn't know what he was going on about at the time
sL: And I don't think I cared either.  That's all I remember about it, it was a long time ago.
IM: oh thats cool
IM: whats wrong with word bro anyways
IM: BRO BRO BRO BRO BRO BRO BRO BRO BRO BRO
IM: come at me bro
sL: Like I said to that other idiot, I'd come at you if I knew where you are
sL: And if it wasn't for the current situation, I'd actually bother to find out where you are
sL: Anyway, I'm going to be uncharacteristic for a moment and give a word of advice
sL: If you think you're getting visions of the future, don't bother trying to make sense out of them
sL: They're all jumbled up messes anyway and even if you get a somewhat clear vision, don't bother with that too much either
sL: That shit is useless without the stuff that happens before it
IM: oh I see
IM: guess I'll just focus on the adventure then teambro! 
IM: alright man I'm going to see if anyone else is going to install the game so we start playing
IM: catch ya later.....
IM: BRO
sL: Yeah, I'll end this right here too
sL: I wish I could paste a huge picture of a middle finger here, but I can only link to it and fuck that shit
sL: So I'll just say Fuck You Too

-- strifeLord [sL] has ceased pestering IronMonger [IM] --

Surprisingly enough, James did not get angered as much as he thought he would have been.  His promise to tolerate them, despite their all-too-apparent idiocy, must be holding out fairly well.  The experiences with prior morons like ME must have also allowed him to expect these sorts of conversations.  As a result, this one, while full of shit, isn't particularly bad due to proper expectations and prior experiences.

Progress is a wonderful thing indeed!


----------



## Platinum (Jan 25, 2011)

Using all of his sneaking skills he was able to dodge his bro and return to his room and put on his BACKUP SHADES which in this case are a pair of OAKLEY PIT BOSS SHADES. Julius felt totally RELIEVED to have his outfit BACK IN ORDER. He was once again ACCEPTABLE TO SOCIETY.

With these silly shenanigans over it was time for him to contact someone he had been meaning to speak with for a while now.

--IlustriousInquisitor [II] started pestering Anime$wag [A$]--

II: Whew, crisis averted.
II: That was a close one.
II: Well anyways I have been meaning to speak to you.
A$: i've been meaning to talk to you to
A$: i gotta say II (or should I say jules owo)
II: You know I don't like you calling me that.
A$: don't be so sensitive bra just 
A$: just playful teasin
A$: any way where did you find this lily chick
A$: and SpiceLarp
A$: the two of them seem pretty cool
A$: espcially lily  BJ
II: I wouldn't think anyone would come to the conclusion that sL is a "cool" guy.
II: But Lily is a fine person I suppose.
II: As for where I found them.
II: For the moment it is none of your concern.
II: But you could say I had help locating them.
A$: im not sure I like da skethcy way you answered my question
A$: but i guess if you say it's non of my concern it aint dat importent
A$: but sL is cool it's obvious he's just a little nervous about all this
A$: he tried to scare me and lily so he's trying to go hard cuz he dosent have any ppl skillz
A$: its a front dawg
II: I can say for certain that it is not a front.
II: Why would I recruit a charlatan into this game?
II: Let me assure you he is quite the capable killer.
A$: ok juju if you say so 
A$: the real damn isssue is this robofeg and the sandy weirdo
A$: one is a pretentous pretending feg and the other ones just a weirdo
II: JuJu?
II: You will never call me that again.
II: It is even more insulting than Jules.
II: Well I can assure you that ME will be playing a vital role in our success if we are to succeed.
II: I don't know what that role will be myself.
II: But I have been assured it will be important.
II: As for the sand faget...
II: Well you got me there.
II: Wasn't my idea to include him.
II: I'm perfectly content letting a meteor smash him into the fine grains that he loves so much.
II: Only reason I am letting play at all is because he is destined too.
A$: if you say but im telling you they are
A$:critical hit.
A$: 
II: I have no idea why you listen to such primative music.
II: When you could be listening to music that isn't as awful as sN.
II: Like Jazz.
II: But anyways back to the reason why I initiated this conversation in the first place.
II: I don't know if you are aware of this.
II: But sL is going to be your server player.
II: So be careful, make sure he doesn't set up any traps in your house or something.
A$: man I'm telling you dat ninja is good money
A$: so if he's my server player 
A$: whose server player am I gonna be 
II: Underestimate him at your own peril.
II: Now about who you will be the server too...
II: Don't get mad at me, this is all predestined...
II: But you will be ME's server player.
II: I hope you can put down your raging hatred for robosexuals for the time being for the good of the team.
A$: WHAT THE GOD DAMN MOTHER OF AN ASSCHEEK IS WRONG WITH YOU
A$: GODDAMIT I HAVE TO TALK TO THAT METAL GEAR ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 
A$: im going to have to torture all the urkels
A$: all of them
A$: why the fuck wouldent you put me with lily
A$: no no goddamn no you put me with the robo fetish freak
A$: i thought you had my back bro
A$: he's probably gonna be fapping to gundam models when I see him
II: Just because he prefers the cold mechanical curves of his Chacha Units.
II: To the soft fleshy curves of the female form.
II: Doesn't make him any worse of a person.
II: But it does make him weird.
II: Anyways I already told you this was all predistened. 
II: The reason you aren't Lily's server is simple.
II: She is to be my server.
A$ O I SEE
A$: your not a sleuth your a slut 
A$: I can't say it wasn't obvious though
A$: I would have done the same thing
A$: hate da game not da player
A$: aye I still got respect for you though
II: Are you accusing me of harboring romantic feelings for a 13 year old girl?
II: HOW DARE YOU ACCUSE ME OF SUCH IMPROPRIETY!
II: NEVER BEFORE HAVE I BEEN SLANDERED LIKE THIS.
II: YOU WILL RECANT THAT STATEMENT AT ONCE!
A$: THATS WHAT IM SAYING YOU PEDO SLEUTH
A$: you know what JUUUJUUU 
A$: ill see you when I mother fucking see you
II: I am just furious with you right now.
II: And it's so obvious why you are upset.
II: Not my fault you like the girl.
II: But she doesn't like you back I take it.
II: Don't worry I have no intentions to pursue any procreational goals during this game.
II: But you will not be hearing from me again until you apologize for your grievous assault on my character.
II: Go bother sL, since he is to be your server.
II: And once you GROW THE FUCK UP and realize how much of an immature ASS you are being right now.
II: I will listen to what you have to say.
A$: "O look @ me I am jujumcjules and im a self righteous dick head" 
A$: FIRST OF ALL YOU FUCKING DICKHEADED ASSHEAD 
A$: I DON'T LIKE LILY LIKE THAT 
A$: SHE WAS JUST FUNNY AND COOL AND STUFF
A$: AND IM SURE SHE THINKS THE SAME OF ME
A$: SECOND OF ALL FUCK YOU
A$: THIRD OF ALL WHY WOULD I TALK TO A p*d*p**** ITS
A$ "unbecoming"
A$: FUCK YOU IM OUT
II: "O look @ me I am Akira an obvious self hating nerd that hides behind an urban facade"
II: By your reaction I can tell I hit the nail on the hammer.
II: Well I hope you enjoy being the server player to the robo lover.
II: Maybe they will teach you a thing about proper manners.
II: Anyways i'll give Lily your regards since we will be in contact quite a lot these next few hours.
II: But for now i'm out.
II: I'll talk to mD, at least he isn't a tool.

--IllustriousInquisitor [II] has ceased pestering Anime$wag [A$]--

Who in the hell does that asshole THINK HE IS slandering your GOOD NAME like that? You? In love with a Child 6 years your younger? Being accused of PEDOPHILIA, one of the worst sins imaginable... he was not a very religious man, but he was not a sinner either.

The whole thing was just ABSURD. Insults on his MORAL FIBER were always something that made him QUICK TO ANGER. He needed to VENT. 


--IllustriousInquisitor [II] started pestering melodiousDiscord [mD]--

II: Hey Valen you there?
II: I need to talk to you about the self depreciating nerd.
II: Lot of FEELINGS and EMOTIONS going on and.
II: Might have been a little too hard on the kid.
II: But then again fuck him.
II: Whoops 
II: Excuse my cursing.
II: Still a little mad.
II: Who am I kidding I am boiling with rage.
II: Come on man answer me.
II: I need a cool head too talk to.
II: Let me guess?
II: Strifing with your older sis again?
II: God what is this the 50th time this week?
II: Seriously how do you keep losing?
II: She uses MakeUp-kind for gods sake.
II: At least when my bro kicks my ass.
II: He uses guns or his fists.
II: Like a gent should.
II: Come on answer me...
II: I'm always there for you.
II: Fuck i'm always here for everyone.
II: Everyone always comes blabbing to me about their problems.
II: From ME whining about his latest chacha unit being sliced into pieces by his sisters incredibly impractical weaponry.
II: To sN weeping like a pansy about the latest prank his mean roomate pulled on him.
II: And the one time I need someone to listen to me.
II: They aren't there.
II: Just freaking great.
II: Maybe i'll just take a nap and speak with them again.
II: At least they listen....
II: But whatever man.
II: Pester me back when you get this.

--IllustriousInquisitor [II] ceased pestering melodiousDiscord [mD]--

Of course the one time he needs advice, THE ONE TIME, HE DOESN'T ANSWER. Seriously why in the hell does everyone always have to be STRIFING with their GUARDIANS? At least when he in his bro strifed it was always IN GOOD FUN and a CONTEST of SKILL between the two. It was something they bonded over. It was never to settle PETTY DIFFERENCES

Julius felt like punching something, but that would be UNGENTLY. It was time to vent like he always did. With a DARK and BROODING PIANO PIECE. This would take up at least HALF AN HOUR of his time. After that he would think about taking another quick NAP if mD hadn't responded to him by then.


----------



## Cadrien (Jan 25, 2011)

Your older sister pulls LIPSTICK out her MAKE-UP CASE. Quickly you enter your secondary form of strife, RAVE-KIND, and boost the volume of your music. She can't hit what doesn't stay still! You start twirling around on the ground, like some kind of moron.

All this is useful for it allowing her to draw a spiral pattern on you with the LIPSTICK. While you're certain that heavenBreaker would be appreciative of this design, you are now irritated and look very odd. 

Humiliation Meter
«█░░░░░░░░»​
You quickly search through your PLAYLIST MODUS for a useful item to aid you in either getting the LIPSTICK off of you or getting revenge on her. You spot your trusty GLOWSTICKS and quickly equip them, spinning them around wildly. You manage to knock the LIPSTICK out of her hand, as well as gouging several holes in the walls and knocking a lamp onto the ground.  Hmm...worry about that later.

Oh no. She's taken out the POWDER PUFF. Does she not know how long it takes for you to get that powder out of clothes. The stuff shows up like crazy under BLACKLIGHT man! 

You dodge under her arm, but one of your GLOWSTICKS ends up hitting her arm and dumping the whole thing on you! FUCK!

Humiliation Meter
«█████░░░░»​
Your sister stops and marvels at your self defeating ways. You take the opportunity to abscond downstairs.

Once downstairs you move into the kitchen. Looking around you spot several items that you may want to take back with you, so you don't have to come risk facing your sister again. You captchalogue a handful of CD-ROMS from the cabinet where you left them. You aren't sure why you put them up there in the first place. Perhaps so that music would never be too far away? That seems silly, considering that you use an IPOG and not a CD PLAYER. Unless...

Turning around your BOOMBOX sits on the ground, charging off some solar rays. How could you have forgotten? You quickly captchalogue it and jam over to the fridge. Speaking of JAM, as you open the fridge, a jar of it falls and spills all over you!

What the hell!?!?! Is everything out to get you today?

DISCORD METER
«███░░░░░░»​
Now you're getting irritated, time to grab that sand faget blasted CAN OF SAHARA MIST and abscond the hell back to the safety of your room! In fact, you captchalogue an entire CASE OF SAHARA MIST!

But your storage limit is maxed so only 6.5 can fit in your sylladex! The .5 of can soaks your clothing with delicious SAHARA MIST! FUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!

DISCORD METER
«█████░░░░»
Humiliation Meter
«███████░░»​
Time for a quick retreat! You rush up the stair with your precious cargo in tow and slam the door to your room behind you. You notice that IllustriousInquisitor sent you a message while you were away. You'll examine it in a minute. First you should probably change clothes and attempt to clean yourself up a bit.

You go into your closet and look around for a suitable cool set of clothes to lower your Humiliation Meter back down to it's normal level of -1. It'll take a bit more for your Discord Meter to return to it's normal level though...

You discard SOILED OUTFIT and equip your MIDNIGHT MOON OUTFIT. There...much better.

Humiliation Meter
«░░░░░░░░░»​
You wipe the smeared lipstick and jam off of your face and arms with the clean parts of SOILED OUTFIT, the SAHARA MIST from the 1/2 can helps get the stuff off quickly, if leaving you slightly tacky. Haha, get it? No? Ah well, what do you know? 

You know that you should read II's message and respond to him.


----------



## Cadrien (Jan 25, 2011)

-- melodiousDiscord began pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II] --

mD: Sorry dude!
mD: In answer to your question, yeah. My sister again.
mD: And I really don't want to talk about it
mD: Let's just say today's an off day for me
mD: So what's up?
II: I've been pretty upset for the past 40 minutes.
II: A$ was being a major asshole.
II: Whoops, sorry about that swear.
II: Anyways you know what I do when i'm upset.
II: Play some sad piano music and all that.
II: Helps me feel better.
II: critical hit.
mD: Dude
mD: You don't need to worry about swearing with me
mD: But I know you don't like to normally so it's all good
mD: Anyways, sounds like his normal self to me
mD: He means well
mD: He can just be...
mD: ...uh...
mD: well, like he was.
mD: Anyways, I wouldn't listen to sad stuff man
mD: That will just drag you down
mD: Slower paced maybe
mD: But sad shit (sorry) will just make you feel worse
mD: Here, let me look for something to give you calming, yet positive vibes
mD: critical hit.
II: You have a great taste in music as always.
II: The exact opposite of A$ and his fakey fake urban autotune poppycock.
II: Those people have the gall to call themselves musicians.
II: Makes me want to show those thugs some sleuth diplomacy.
mD: What do you mean by that lol?
mD: I know what you mean though, dude gave me a bust of Snoop Dogg a while ago.
mD: It irritates me everytime I look at it...
II: You still have that incredibly weird Snoop Dogg bust?
II: Thought you said you were going to drop it in the nearest dumpster?
mD: I keep planning on getting around to it, but I...
mD: I just can't bring myself to man!
mD: I don't know why but everytime I try to move it, I just feel like I should leave it where it is...
mD: It really irks me.
mD: So I put my bust of Nobou Uematsu next to it and clustered stuff around it so you really can't see unless you're standing next to it.
mD: Enough about that though.
mD: I've been talking to a few of the others
mD: Have you talked to sL recently?
II: Why do you ask?
II: But yeah I have talked to him a bit recently. 
mD: He told me that he'd had a vision in a dream
mD: That he'd become some kind of monstrocity
mD: I don't like the sounds of it Julius...
II: Well I don't either.
II: I was going to ask about that later on when I went to sleep again.
II: Doubt they would tell me anything though.
II: They only teach about the eldritch and the bizarre...
II: God do I detest them.
mD: Who?
II: My... our friends on the other side.
II: Don't worry you will know them soon.
II: Though that's probably more of a curse than a blessing.
II: You aren't fully awake yet.
II: I know, I have been in your tower before (sorry for intruding by the way but I borrow some things from your tower every now and then).
mD: ...?
mD: Okay...?
mD: I have no idea what you're talking about man
mD: If you have been in my "tower" which I assume is the room that I occasionally see myself in when I dream, then why didn't you say hi or something?
II: Because you aren't meant to be awake yet.
II: I have thought about waking you up many times before as I have gazed upon your sleeping form.
mD: D:
mD: That sounds slightly creepy dude
II: It's pretty lonely there, i'm the only one that is up.
II: Only people I get to talk to are them....
II: The abyss is a terrible thing my friend.
II: Never gaze fully into it.
mD: o.o
mD: That sounds...
mD: Fucking deep man...
mD: I'll keep it in mind if/when I wake up though
mD: Honestly though, with the way you're describing it, I'm not sure I want to!
II: You have no choice in the matter.
II: When your time comes.
II: I will be the one to wake you.
II: The first thing you will glance upon will be my form in the shadows.
II: Though that will be the most pleasant thing you will probably see in this dark kingdom of ours.
mD: Lovely
mD: Any idea of when this event might occur and I might promptly need to find myself a new outfit?
II: Not for a while my friend.
II: But you won't have to worry about a new outfit.
II: In the dark kingdom we all wear the same uniform.
II: We are all equal in the eyes of the outer gods.
II: And we will all get to know them in our own special way down the road.
II: Try as you might to block them out.
II: You never fully can.
II: They whisper to you while you are awake.
II: They whisper to you when you are sleeping.
II: You will gaze into the abyss eventually.
II: But don't worry, you will never fully pry it's depths.
II: That duty is left to me.
II: Ain't I a fortunate man.
mD: Dude.
mD: Now I'm going to have to listen to some seriously chill and happy music to get this shit out of my head x.x
II: Hate to sound like a Nietzsche wannabe.
II: But you would have learned this eventually.
mD: Why couldn't I dream of the ridiculously bright planet that sL is on? :gio
mD: Ugh...
II: Trust me the irony of sL dreaming in the kingdom of light is not lost on me. 
II: It seems we are the fortunate few to be cursed with life on Derse.
II: Hmm, don't know where that name came from.
II: But I think that's the name of the dark kingdom.
II: Well that's a bit creepy isn't it?
II: Heh.
mD: Are there any other besides us two?
mD: That dream in this kingdom
mD: This kingdom that is filled with a harmony of a profound darkness?
II: Yes there are.
II: I have been in both their towers as well.
II: Not doing anything creepy of course.
II: But whatever, when i'm bored I jack your stuff for a while.
II: Not like you are using it being asleep.
II: I take your records sometimes back to my tower to help drown out the noises.
II: And when i'm moving around I take your headphones.
II: Since we have comparable tastes in music.
II: Sorry bro but I always put them back in the same spot.
mD: If it were anyone else, I'd throw a hussie-fit
mD: But you are the one person I'd trust to use them without incuring any damage to them.
II: Oh I didn't tell you who else dreams there didn't I?
mD: No, you didn't.
II: You have to promise me you won't mention it to either of them yet...
II: I'm not even supposed to be telling you.
II: They will not be pleased with me...
mD: I'm all about keeping harmony man.
mD: And if not telling anyone means that harmony between you and these uncool sounding peeps is kept intact, then you can trust me to have it kept on mute.
II: Okay then.
II: Well for an additional serving of irony.
II: Our very own hotblooded mecha hero, yes hB himself, dreams on our drab and dreary planet.
II: I'm glad he's not awake yet.
II: I get enough of his hotblooded lecturing about "brotherly combining" and other things that can be vaguely construed as homoerotic when i'm awake.
mD: It'll be up to us to give him a boost though
mD: Or else I get the inkling that things won't go well for him...
II: He'll probably have a hard time when he wakes up.
II: He'll just have to deal with it.
II: It will be interesting to see if his bravado holds in the faces of unspeakable things.
II: Well our final friend to be sharing this land with us is ME.
mD: OH GOG DAMN IT!
mD: hB is cool by me but I really don't feel like dealing with ME...
mD: Ugh...now I really don't want to wake up there yet..
mD: Let him...
mD: Her...
mD: Whatever it wants to claim itself as!
mD: Let it get over it first!
II: Well at least we can hope that ME will get over its gender ambiguity and or its robot fetish over the course of this journey.
II: But yes we will have to make the best of it.
II: Not all of us can be lucky enough to frolick in the clouds like I bet sL secretly likes to do when no one is around.
II: He strikes me as the frolicking type.
II: I'll have to ask IM to spy on him some time.
mD: LMAO!
mD: Let me know how that goes
mD: I would tell IM to be really sneaky about it though lol
mD: Hehe
mD: Heehehehehahahahaha!
mD: Thanks for that delightful image dude!
mD: I'm laughing my headphones off!
mD: No troll hahahahahahah!
II: I am master sleuth after all. The finest in all of Italy.
II: My deductions are usually correct.
II: But this reminds me, next time I talk to sL I should inform him that our pact extends to dreamselfs.
II: Don't want him killing one of our team in a hissyfit. Can't leave him such loopholes.
mD: Don't you mean a hussie-fit?
mD: No one uses Hissy-fit anymore dude.
II: What's a Hussie?
II: I am pretty sure that there never was or never will be a thing called "Hussie" in this or any other universe.
mD: I dunno man
mD: It just came to me one day
mD: I've been using it ever since and I've tried to spread it around.
mD: *shrugs*
mD: Anyways, I'll leave you to your sleuthing man.
mD: I dunno what I'll do in the meantime
mD: Probably just chill and not think about freaking Elderitch terrors 
mD: >:|
mD: That was sarcasm btw
II: I could tell.
II: Well you do that.
II: Don't worry about this yet.
II: You won't be waking up anytime soon.
II: If you are too busy worrying about the future.
II: The present slips away from you and you are left a hollow and twisted man.
II: Or you are left a sand faget.
II: Either is not condusive to success.
mD: I suppose not.
mD: See you around man, hope that the upbeat music helped you out.
mD: Ciao
mD: As you might say.
II: As the french say,
II: Hasta La Vista
II: Well no they don't say that.
II: But I hope you got the reference.

-- melodiousDiscord [mD] ceased pestering IllustiousInquisitor [II] --

Well, that is...not a weight off your mind at all to be terrible honest...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 26, 2011)

*Time to blow off some steam*

James has had enough of initiating conversations for the moment.  He gets up and looks around the room again for anything noteworthy.  It was a surprisingly large room with a surprising amount of things in it, and James thinks he could have missed something important.  The only objects he sees are action figures now, and no extra sword in sight.  Though there are some figures that caught his eye.  

This one, while a bit silly looking, evokes a presence of power and brims with absolute confidence of one's own abilities.  It was probably the armor and cape that gave off such an impression but regardless of the reason, James would have loved to fight that thing if it was real and obviously bigger than an action figure.  

The other one wasn't bad either.  The claws, eyes, and color scheme spoke of a barely contained ferocity, one that James can fully identify with.  How he'd love to have claws like those and use them to tear the flesh off of anyone stupid enough to piss him off.  

And finally, .  It appeared to be similar to the previous figure.  Perhaps it was supposed to be the same character, only altered somehow.  The more monstrous aspect of this figure was something he can also somehow identify with, due to that vision.  Will he end up like that, permanently?  Best not to dwell on such issues at the moment.

There were other figures, of course, but James hasn't gotten around to looking through the rest of them.  There are a lot of them, so it's only understandable. As he ponders on how a bunch of toys can interest him to the point that he can emotionally identify with them, James' train of thought was interrupted by the sounds of gunfire.  He did hear that the meteor strikes were going to become more frequent, and that news resulted in more panic, so it was only natural that more chaos would follow.  Looting was probably about to happen and James thinks this a good opportunity to have some fun and test out his new sword.

He leaves the house and finds the area still full of panicking people.  James hacks and slashes his way through them once more.  He draws some attention to himself, of course, but there was too much going on at once for anyone to really do anything about it.  As he continues his violent trek, he sees some stores being broken into.  Three men armed with guns come out of one of the stores and took some food with them.  James goes after them and the three gunmen shortly noticed him. They then decide to spread apart so he doesn't get them all at once and proceed to fire at him.  Well, at least try to fire at him.  James manages to behead the attacker to his farthest left before any of them even pulled the trigger.  The other two turned to face their assailant and fired at him, but they only manage to hit the store in front of them as James moved too quickly for their eyes.  He toyed with the gunmen, letting them fire their weapons but managing to only hit their surroundings as they kept shooting at where James had been.  They might as well have been shooting at air, for all the good they were doing now.  When one of them stopped firing to reload, that was the time James decided to end it.  He dashes toward the front of his foe as a barely visible blur, and thrusts his sword into the gunman's chest to the point that the blade came out of his back.  He pulls his sword out and proceeds to go after his last opponent, who turned his back to run.  Before he could even take two steps towards the other direction, he was suddenly on the ground, face-down, and couldn't feel his legs.  A second later, he realizes his life was literally bleeding out of him and the reason why he couldn't feel his legs is because there were stumps where they used to be.  The very last thing he feels is a blade burying itself into his back and also a faint flicker of regret, regret that he couldn't make a better life and make amends with the one he loved.  The thought lasted for only a microsecond, but it was there.  The victor of the fight, if it can even be called that, also had a thought about himself.

_Well, that appears to have relaxed me for a bit._


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 26, 2011)

As James runs back to his house, he discovers the panic has gotten worse.  He gets through the swarm of people in his usual manner and hears yet more gunfire, but he's done killing armed thugs for the day.  When you kill one armed thug, you've killed them all, at least for the most part.  He finds his house after a few minutes of wading through the masses and enters.  James gets up to his room and accesses his computer.  His little exercise probably took up more than ten minutes of his time, and someone could have Pestered him by then.  He checks and, behold, he does find someone trying to contact him.  Well, it appears to be that person again.  What half-brained statements will he make this time?  It appears it was time to find out...


----------



## Platinum (Jan 26, 2011)

Well that log made him feel better. Even if Julius didn't really talk anything at all about what made him so UPSET in the first place. He decided to forgo the sleep for a bit and do some other things. Like answering this CHUM.

--IronMonger [IM] started pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II]--

IM: sup man
IM: man i just met your friend
IM: what is his problem lol
II: I assume you are talking about sL correct?
II: I remember warning you that he wasn't the nicest guy on the block.
II: What did you expect?
IM: man i wonder why he is so psycho
IM: i mean something must have happened to him the past
IM: a gyrados was once a magikarp
IM: maybe he once was a magikarp splashing and splashing D:
II: Perhaps...
II: But I doubt it, he seems to be the type that was born this way.
II: And I wouldn't want it any other way.
II: He truly is the perfect specimen for me to observe.
II: Don't you agree?
IM: well i guess
IM: im cool with him as long as he doesnt snap and starts honking and killing our team
IM: we need to form a strong team!
IM: speaking of teams, there's this guy i have to talk to
IM: sN 
IM: we need to start the game im so excited 
II: Well considering what he told me.
II: I am almost certain he is going to snap down the road.
II: But i'll be there to stop him.
II: Hopefully....
II: But yeah where is sN?
II: That guy was begging to be the first one in.
II: Yet I haven't heard a peep from him since he stated his homoerotic desires.
IM: oh man im so gonna ask him about his sand homexuality tendencies 
IM: oh well i'm off to talk to him
IM: maybe even draw a pic of a sand faget for him
IM: later man
II: Well good luck with that.

--IronMonger [IM] has ceased pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II]--

Man where the hell is sN ANYWAYS? You swear to the angels above if he is still playing MASS EFFECT on today of all days you might just convince his server player to let a meteor crush him. Screw PREDESTINATION.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 26, 2011)

--Anime$wag [A$] began pestering spermLoad [sL]--

--spermLoad [sL] not found --

A$: goddamit wat was his handle 
A$: DURRR

--Anime$wag [A$] started pestering strifeLord [sL]--

A$: hey man julius said some real fuck up stuff
A$: on top of that he made me play with that robophiliac
A$: im about to filp the fuck out
sL: Guess what?
sL: I don't care
A$: then on top of that he proceed to say
A$: have a crush on lily 
A$: which I dont
A$: AND ON TOP OF THAT 
A$: he's her sever player
A$: I thought juju was my ninja
A$: o yeah im your sever player
sL: Well, I didn't know that
sL: If you're my server player, that means I have to set the game up for you somehow, right?
sL: Also, who is Julius?
A$: man I could have sworn I told you to stop smoking
A$: that shit fucking your brain up
A$ yes you have to get me in the game 
A$: and II is Julius
A$: can you belive he said im behind an urban facade
A$: dats dead homie I'm real like bone meal
A$: ya feel me
sL: I'm not gay, so I can't really say "I feel you"
sL: Sorry
sL: Maybe there's some other man out there for you
sL: And that guy isn't me
sL: Nor would I want it to be me
A$:hehaha man your one funny ninja
A$: thanks for trying to cheer me up
A$: im still bummed though
A$: you know he said lily or since your still high "GT" dosen't even like me 
sL: I'm not your fucking mother, I'm your goddamn server
sL: If you have to whine, go fuck some hooker
sL: In my long years on the streets, I've seen that's the cure to a lot of problems
sL: Of course, you're probably going to need cures for other problems after that
sL: But I'm no doctor and even if I was, why would I even try to cure you

A$: GODDAMMIT
A$:YOUR RIGHT
A$: I need to stand up on my own to feet and stop being a goddamn pussy
A$: if you cured my sorry ass I wouldent get stronger
A$: man I don't know why everyone thinks your a serial killer or something
A$: you'd make a great psychiatrist
sL: Wow, this is a trainwreck of a conversation
sL: But an entertaining one
sL: Not as bad as the one with that toasterfucker ME, for sure
sL: Your idiocy even gets a chuckle out of me sometimes
sL: Please, do continue
A$: goddamn I know bra i hate that robobitch
A$: STATMENT: I AM A FAGET
A$: what gets me he knows he's not a robot yet he still acts like it
A$: i just know when I see him he's gonna be like
A$: QUERY: WHAT THE HELL IM TRYING TO PLEASURE MYSELF YO ROBORUMPS
A GAY ROBOTIC PORNOGRAPH
A$: STATMENT:GIVE ME LIKE 30 MORE SECS
sL: So you have talked to ME before
sL: Did you insult him repeatedly?
sL: If you did, give me a link to the chat or something like that
A$: lemme find that friend

--Anime$wag sent file ROBOFAG convo to strifeLord--

A$: funny as a bitch right
sL: Haven't read it yet, actually
sL: I'll do it after this conversation
sL: Also, if you ever see ME in person, punch him in the face
sL: I'd say to kick him in the balls too, but he probably burned them off when he tried to fuck his microwave
A$: LMAO 
A$: o snap you had some ? and I cut you off short 
sL: Cutting me short was pretty retarded on your part, yeah
sL: But at least you hate the same guy I hate
sL: I'm not calling you a friend or a bro or anything like that
sL: But hell, I think I might be able to put up with you
sL: Emphasis on might
A$: of course we aint' bros 
A$: we ninjas
A$: but lets not lose focus 
A$: what was your question agian
sL: I'm not your ninja either but yes, the question
sL: I just remembered that now
sL: I asked about Prototyping I think
sL: Do you know what the hell that is, exactly?
A$: you throw some shit into a seed pixel
A$: what ever you put in that bitch 
A$: it feeds on it's charcteristcs
A$: so put something in there that pisses you off
A$: like Motherfucking urkel
sL: I guess I'll know what a seed pixel is when the time comes
sL: I doubt someone like you would know what that actually is at the moment
sL: And judging by where I'm at right now, I think there's plenty of shit I can throw
A$: cool dr.strife
A$: damn Dr.Strife sounds wack
A$: b4 I leave I'd like to exchange names
A$: Akria
A$: Akira Mcgruder
sL: Yeah, I don't think I'll give you my name
sL: But hey, thanks for the convo and the somewhat useful info
sL: And remember, when you have the urge to whine like a pansy, fuck a hooker


--strifeLord [sL] has ceased pestering Anime$wag [A$]--


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 26, 2011)

That talk made you feel WAAAAAAY better, how the hell could julius pair you with that FREAK OF NATURE. On top of that he's paired up with Lily, not that you liked her or anything.That would be so nerdy and pathetic likeing a girl that you talkted to once. Though she is 13 and your 15 and she's like the only girl on the team. WTF  are you thinking that's so lame so goddamn lame


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 27, 2011)

After James was done with his conversation with A$ and finished reading the other conversation A$ linked him to, he starts to feel even more relaxed.  His rage and anger at being stuck with such a useless team subsides for the moment, due to his stress-relieving exercise and a common hatred of ME that he shares with A$.  James still thinks A$ is a fool, but common hatred tends to make things just a bit more bearable.  Since he didn't feel like conversing with others at the moment, James decides to do something else with his computer.

He proceeds to check its history out of curiosity and finds something called AbareKiller - Dead End Game.  It sounds badass enough to check out, he thinks.

About five minutes later, James was very disappointed.  He didn't know what the hell was even happening, the song was in another damn language, and it was just a bunch of people in spandex beating on each other with questionable special effects.  He checks the history again and finds another subject related to the video he just saw.  It was a Google Search of the Dead End Game lyrics.  James thought he was going to be disappointed if he went through with this again, but clicks on it anyway since he has nothing better to do.  

He goes through the search and eventually finds the .  Oh yes, now that is more like it.  Those lyrics have spoken to his soul.  It was as if his entire life spoke back to him.  The dullness of life, the thrill of battle, and most importantly, the game.  It was all there.  These are words to be treasured.  Dead End Game is Holy Scripture as far as James is concerned now.  Anyone who blasphemes against it is to be disposed of immediately.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 27, 2011)

Joey/Joanna feels much safer now that s/he's returned to the confines of the lab. While speaking with sl and a$ didn't exactly cheer him/her up, it did show that the others would be completely screwed if no one with his/her processing capacity would assist in playing this game. As the computer finished installing the sburb beta it would be a prudent moment to take out Chacha unit 14 from the sylladex. This meant taking out that accursed modus of his/hers.

A box filled with captchalogue cards manifests in front of Joey/Joanna. Compared to the neatness of Joey/Joanna's lab this black machine and its battered console looked out of place. But this crane modus, which the sister unit gave him/her for his/her birthday was the only captchalogue device he/she had. The switch next to the console was flicked on, and at once gaudy lights began to brighten up the lab as the modus activated. Joey/joanna carefully manipulated the crane arm, placing it right on top of the card containing Chacha unit 14. S/he pressed a red button next to the crane's joystick, bringing down the crane hand and obtaining... a different captchalogue card. The crane moves towards an empty receptacle with a metal flap that can be opened in the outside and drops the card in.

Damn it, the WASPINATOR UNIT 32 card was obtained instead of poor, precious RUINED CHACHA UNIT 14. Joey/Joanna's waspinator units are fragile machines, more so than the chacha units, and s/he's probably made at least 50 versions of it by now. One of these units even took on the form of a motorcycle instead of the insectoid mould the rest of the waspinator units, but that's a story that's best not discussed.

Joey/Joanna was about to try using the crane modus again when the computer began to clang like a bell being struck with a hammer. It looks like the server disc has finished installation. Joey/Joanna returned to his/her computer to see how this new game looks like. For some reason a window  showed what looked like a bed room, and a person sitting inside it. How strange.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 27, 2011)

Several logs and a lot of frustration later...

*-====>* Prince 

Julius thought that was strange. He didn't remember being the prince of anything and he was quite sure he never would be the prince of anything in the future with the world ending soon.

*-====>* It's time for you to sleep you god damn asshole

Julius was planning on forgoing the sleep for a while but who was he to challenge the wisdom of this mysterious voice in his head, even if it was rather rude? And all these logs had really worn him out. 

He looked out to his backyard, the fires were advancing at a steady and quick pace. It was rather beautiful in a way, the rolling green slowly turning into lifeless black as the fire consumed all in it's path. He thought their was something deep and symbolic in there... but it was best not to dwell on those things.

Well everything was going according to plan, the first of their group had already entered just in the nick of time and his entry wasn't going to be happening any time soon. A quick nap for an hour or two wouldn't hurt....


----------



## Platinum (Jan 27, 2011)

*Dreams of Derse part 3*

He awoke once again inside his dream tower. Julius inspected his tower and found all the contents to be in order. Julius didn't know why he thought they might be moved, he was the only one awake after all. Paranoia perhaps? But he was never one to be paranoid, how odd. Well Julius had plans for this dream sessions. He was going to be proactive not reactive. So first thing first he had to visit two other dream towers...

The first tower he visited was that of mD's. He entered through the window as silent as a phantom. 

Valen's tower was shaded in various hues of green and tones of grey. On the walls are posters of artists such as B-complex and Venetian Snares. There also several perfect innocent pictures of ANTHROPOMORPHICALLY PERSUADED FAUNA. Occupying most the room's space is a dance floor with a slightly raised stage. Julius assumed this is where Valen would play his music from in the unlikely event of a Dersite Rave. He is ever the hopeful one. Though it was well known that the people of Derse detested such things. 

There are also of course, the records and headphones you occasionally borrow on your stints of dreaming. Which is why he made this journey here in the first place, after all mD said he was cool with it. It would help drown out the voices of them.... Even if he didn't expect them to be bugging him much at the moment he rather hear nothing from them at all. 

That done he was off to get some tools from ME's tower. He had some ideas for something he wanted to build... God ME was creepy. He hated being in his/her/??? room and wanted to leave as soon as possible. 

Julius looked and saw a pair of hollow eyes staring at him from the shadows. Without thinking he pulled out his pistols and shot it to hell. On closer inspection it was revealed that it was just one of his STUPID FUCKING ROBOTS. How many did he fucking have anyways? Welp, that was another broken Chacha unit. 

*14/14 Mechanical Dream Ladies Destroyed.*​
He retrieved the tools he needed and ABSCONDED.

He threw on one of the records and prepared to get to work. But first a certain book caught his eye. "Tales of The Abyss: A Voyage into the Void" written by the world famous philosopher and beloved actor Christopher Walken. In his dreams he is the philosopher, it's him. He flipped the book open and began to read.

*
"Better to be an animal than a man, an insect than an animal, a plant than an insect, and so on. Salvation? Whatever diminishes the kingdom of consciousness and compromises its supremacy."​*
He continued to read on....

*"The Point is, There is no Point."​*
Why did that sentence resonate with him so? 

Suddenly he was not in the mood to work on his project during this dream session. 

He would continue to read instead. He felt he was onto something.


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, that sure was exciting! After throwing objects into floating orbs, cutting dowels with codes and alchemizing funky shit out of nowhere, you've managed to get your sandy friend and his room away from the impactsite of a motherfucking big meteor. Even though it would've been way more efficient to just pilot a mecha and smack that thing back to where it came from. But that's besides the point.

After your GREAT SUCCESS, you are still filled with adrenaline (though to be fair, your adrenaline levels are usually OFF THE SCALE), and feel like talking to someone to celebrate. You see II is online. Not the most easily excited of your group, but fun to talk to nonetheless. He is a bro after all.


--heavenBreaker [hB] started pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II]--

*hB: Wooh, that was intense man!
hB: I just got sandyfag in!
hB: This game is fucking awesome!*
II: I'm surprised he was actually able to get in at all.
II: I was convinced he would be crushed by a meteor while playing Mass Effect.
II: Because that asshole is apparently fine playing games for girls while everyone waits on him.
II: The nerve of some people.
*hB: Yeah we had to do like everything at the last second
hB: He almost died man!
hB: Now he's safe though
hB: Man I almost thought he was dead and in heaven, with all that bright light there
hB: But apparently that's the place we go to during the course of this game?*
II: He's just lucky he got some ridiculously easy entry item.
II: I bet it was eating a cookie or something.
II: Then again anything with a harder difficulty level and he probably would of been crushed.
II: But no that place is sN specific.
II: We will all have our own individual places to call home.
*hB: Sweet!*
II: I hope mine is far better than that.
II: Yours will probably be something stupid.
II: The Land of Oversized Mechas and Homoerotic Overtones or something.
*hB: Man, that first part would be fucking awesome
hB: But why do you always have to say shit like that second part bro?
hB: You just don't know true bromance when you see it
hB: It is a beautiful thing and totally not homoerotic
hB: The act of placing everything on the line just to help a friend
hB: That is the epitome of life itself man*
II: Please tell me how oversized drills piercing other men and "brotherly combining" is not the definition of homoerotic.
II: And that is not the epitome of life itself.
II: Life has no definitive meaning.
II: I doubt it even HAS a meaning.
II: We just live and that's it.
II: What matters is your legacy.
II: Though even that's of little note in the cosmic scheme of things.
*hB: Man you're just too negative
hB: You just gotta believe in the marvel of life*
II: I would love to see you hold onto these beliefs when you wake up in the Dark Kingdom.
*hB: What Dark Kingdom? What are you talking about bro?*
II: You will learn soon enough.
II: You will learn soon enough....
*hB: Hahaha you're always so vague
hB: Just relax, I'm sure it'll all be alright
hB: I can take anything as long as I believe in myself 
hB: I spit in death's eye
hB: I slash negativity's throat
hB: I stomp on disbeliefs' rump
hB: Who the hell do you think I am?! *
II: You don't get the point I am trying to get across do you?
*hB: I don't know exactly what you mean but I just believe I'll be good*
II: You will soon understand there is no point.
II: That is the point I am trying to get across.
II: Wow, i'm starting to creep even myself out now.
II: Okay that's enough of that. I gotta stop reading the words of that philospher...
II: I meant to speak to you about other things.
*hB: Yeah, me too.
hB: So I was wondering, now that after I got sN in
hB: Should I go to that metor that's coming toward me apparently, and kick it's ass?*
II: Yes you are to be the next one in.
II: I believe.
II: Do you already have a server player set up?
II: If so then who?
*hB: Yeah I talked to IM a bit when sN was busy fighting with his roommate again
hB: We decided it would be fucking sweet if he would get me in *
II: Excellent.
II: You should have a while before you are in any real danger.
II: But best not to procrastinate.
II: You should talk to IM and get everything set up.
II: I will need to get in touch with my server and the person I will be server too...
*hB: You already know who those peeps are gonna be?*
II: Yes.
II: I will be sL's server.
II: It is part of the reason I am letting him play in the first place.
II: And my server will be GT.
II: Not exactly sure why, but that's who it will be.
*hB: Hahahaha, you're gonna let that little sneaky girl set up your shit?
hB: Are you sure you're gonna be alright with that, lol?*
II: I will make it quite clear to her that she is not to mess with my things.
II: I know she still will.
II: But yeah, I could of had a worse server I guess.
*hB: sN could've been your server lol
hB: And you would probably be stuck with doing shit yourself because's he playing Mass Effect
hB: Or strongLegs could've been it, and he probably would kill you or something, being the insufferable prick he is
hB: Man I almost never dislike someone but he's an exception*
II: It's funny.
II: I know he is a total prick.
II: I mean a complete and utter asshole that I really should just let die.
II: But I am finding out that we have a lot more in common than either of us would like to admit.
II: And that disturbs me.
*hB: You something in common with that guy?
hB: No way bro!
hB: You're like this ye olde chap gentleman guy
hB: And he's like wah wah look at me im so moody imma kill ya wah wah
hB: How's that anything alike?*
II: I appreciate the complement.
II: You see this is why it disturbs me.
II: I strive to be a perfect sleuth and decent gent (sure I fall short but who doesn't)?
II: And he is this snarky murdering dickhead (excuse the cursing by the way)
*hB: I don't give a motherfuck about the cursing bro, just say what's in your heart*
II: You know I find cursing to be beneath me.
II: Yet I still do it, this is a fault with my character that I am working to eliminate.
II: But yes we do have some things in common.
II: For one, we both hate each other and we each would try to murder the other under different circumstances I am sure.
II: But we both also fear for our future sanity.
*hB: Why would you want to fix who you truly are? Just be yourself, believe in yourself!
hB: But huh, future sanity? You're the most sane person I know, while he's the most insane. 
hB: How could he have any room left to degenerate and how could you possibly lose it?*
II: I believe we can all strive to be a better person.
II: While still being true to ourselves.
II: But your words do help put me at ease.
II: Thank you.
*hB: Don't sweat it bro, that's what I'm here for =]
hB: Well I should probably try to start setting things up with IM
hB: Shit's gonna be so cash!
hB: Now that I've learned how this stuff works when setting it up with sN, I'm sure this time it'll be super easy
hB: See you in the game bro!*
II: Enjoy yourself.
II: I am sure you will find yourself content with whatever land you end up in.
*hB: Of course, I'll make the best of it!*

--heavenBreaker [hB] ceased pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II]--


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2011)

Lily logs unto the interwebs, she accesses the utube website, and begins to search for shuffling. 

"OH GOD THIS IS A DIVINE PROCLAMATION" she thinks to herself. Lily becomes entranced by the rhythmic feet stomping.


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2011)

*Lily begins to install Sburb on her PC.*
She is just about ready to service a player or receive the servicing. 
We have to get shit flowing.
I guess.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 29, 2011)

Julius decides to open up a memo and a bulletinboard system. He hopes that his team will be able to come together and not totally self combust...

*-- IllustriousInquisitor opened public bulletinboard HARD-BOILED SLEUTH CLUB--

-- IllustriouInquisitor opened memo on board HARD-BOILED SLEUTH CLUB--*

II: Okay everyone.
II: I am offically opening up this board.
II: This is for strategizing and planning our future actions down the road.
II: Remember folks this is the Hard Boiled Sleuth Club
II: Not the Sandy Douchebag Retard Zone.
II: So I expect everyone to be courteous to each other while they post here.
*-- heavenBreaker [hB] responded to memo--*
*hB: So we can all talk to eachother here? Awesome!*
II: Yes.
II: Remember, this is primarily for discussing our current situation and how we should address said situation.
II: Not for getting into fights with random people.
* --Anime$wag responded to memo--*
A$: hey bitch see your doing a great job being a prick right now
II: Wow, the whole "don't pick a fight or a be a prick to anyone" rule lasted a whole 3 seconds.
II: I'm not surprised to be honest.
*GodlyTemptress Responded to the memo--*
GT: We need to get our Melbourne Hardtyle on. owo
A$: you should realize I don't answer to you anymore Juilus
A$: BRAIN BLAST
A$: im making my own fucking team
A$: one that dosent include JUJU'S or SANDY ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
GT: Omg hi II, Hbm and a$$!
*--strifeLord [sL] responded to memo--*
sL: This whole thing is an exercise in failure and you know it
sL: Why am I even responding here
sL: You're all hopeless, witless fucks
sL: And I hope you all die
*hB: Oh hey A$ sup bro!
hB: Did you watch the latest Kittan Baka Supah Lagann Gatai Deluxe yet?
hB: Holy shit that was some legendary action right there
hB: Oh and hey GT*
II: Okay seriously. Everyone calm the fuck down.
II: First of all. Fuck you a$
II: Second of all hey GT.
II: Third of all sL please try to do more than bitch and moan.
 GT: sL you needle dick stfu
A$:Lily sL Simon
 A$: fuck this fedora wearing nerd
 A$: I'll let you all fly under my wing
 A$: cept lily she's the team bitch
 II: You aren't fooling anyone with your urban vocabulary a$.
 II: We all know you are just a pitiful nerd.
 II: Now please leave so the mature people can discuss important things.
A$: "HURR DURR hey guys im JUJU and I hate on Akira because he gets bitchs"
A$: Also I write fan-fics about sandy faggs"
*-- II has banned a$ from responding to the memo--*
II: Once you calm down a bit perhaps i'll thank about unbanning you.
II: Until then fuck you, you god damn asshole (excuse all my cursing in advance).
sL: And to think, people complained about me calling this team shithouse
sL: Here is my proof
sL: Right fucking here
*hB: Shut up you fucking evil madman
hB: You just want to kill us, you don't give a shit about manly FEELINGS and EMOTIONS
hB: It's high time someone RIDER KICKed you in the face and taught you a lesson 
hB: Hey wtf II, what the shit did you do? Why ban a bro?*
II: Because he is being a complete dick and derailing this conversation.
II: Though to be honest all of you are derailing this conversation.
II: Don't know why I thought it wouldn't degenerate into this.
II: sL is right this is an excercise in failure.
GT: sL get laid plz.
*--melodiousDiscord [mD] responded to memo--*
mD: Oh, I didn't see this up till now!
mD: and you all are bickering as per usual...
mD: =/
II: Oh good.
II: Finally someone with some fucking sense arrives.
II: mD please help me calm down these raging assholes.
mD: I'll do what I can
*-- II has banned sL, GT, and hB, from responding--*
mD: Well, that's one way of dealing with it lol
II: Okay everyone.
II: I'm going to let you guys back in.
II: One at a time.
*-- II unbanned A$ from the memo--*
II: First you, faux urban kid.
A$: ......
*-- II has banned A$ from the memo--*
II: No on second thought.
II: I'm still angry at you.
II: So piss off.
*-- II unbanned GT from the memo--*
II: I'll let you out of jail first Lily.
II: Since I need to talk to you anyways.
GT: thanks :/ I'll calm down
GT: just got sooo in heat from all these big guys
II: Okay Lily I don't know if you know this yet.
II: But you are going to be my server player.
II: So I need to lay down some ground rules with you.
II: We clear?
GT: oooooooooooooo
GT: oooooooo =] Yeah 
II: First of all, you are not to go through my stuff.
II: Second of all don't mess up my house too much.
II: I have a lot of fragile and expensive things.
GT: mmm I should probably start installing Sburb right?
GT: lol Jules, do you keep your pron under the bed or couch? owo
II: That is a rude question to ask.
II: But no I do not.
II: I have expensive wines and very fragile works of art. 
II: That you will probably end up breaking anyways, but who knows maybe you will surprise me.
GT: any ooooo god Degrassi is distracting me
GT: let em turn this off, my teenage girl heart is entranced
GT: Jules you were saying?
GT: you are an art ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?
GT: K I will be gentle when going through your things
II: I would not call an appreciation of pictures being an "art ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)".
II: It's called being cultured.
II: But thank you.
*-- II unbanned hB from the memo--*
II: Now i'm unbanning you.
II: Because while you annoy me at times you are a decent person and should be able to help us plan our next move.
*hB: I don't even get why I was being banned for trying to stop a murderer
hB: I figured it would be in the best interest of the team
hB: Man why do you even put up with that fellow*
II: I put up with him because I have to.
II: Because it's for the good of the team.
II: And because he is a far better fighter than any of you and you will need his help.
*-- II unbanned sL from the memo--*
II: Would you care to respond to this sL?
II: Seeing as we are all team mates it's best to just clear the air right now.
II: Maybe you will finally have something worthwhile to say?
sL: Whoa I'm unbanned
sL: I had other tabs open and I was just about to check back on here to laugh at everything
sL: Color me surprised
sL: Anyway, yeah, I'm here to save your asses
sL: Whether you like it or not
sL: Hell whether I like it or not
GT: bluh bluh needle dick!
sL: Fuck off, FailedTemptress
II: Be nice Lily.
*hB: Bah, I don't need your help. I can take care of myself!
hB: Who the hell do you think I am?!
hB: You're more likely to kill us than help us anyway*
GT: its hard, hurr sL is clearly not normal. D:
mD: Ahaha
II: Okay everyone i'm going to be laying down some rules right now.
II: First of all lay off sL for the moment.
II: Yes I know he is a murdering needle dick.
II: And a total douche to boot.
II: But guess what.
II: It's practically up to me and him to carry you guys through this game.
II: You don't have to like him, but you will give him some respect.
II: Same for you sL.

*hB: What do you mean, II? Up to you and him to carry us through this? The fuck kind of arrogance is that? *
*hB: Man I thought you were cool bro, but you don't respect your friends it seems. You think you're better than them.
hB: That's the kind of attitude I absolutely can't live with man, fuck you.*
sL: Respect is something you earn
sL: And no one here has done one thing for me to give it to them
sL: And I could care less about others respecting me
II: I saved your life sL?
II: That is not worthy of respect in your eyes?
sL: Well, I can put up with you better than most of the others here
sL: That's something
II: Thank you.
II: An hB there is something you need to realize.
II: For all your bravado you aren't close to being the best fighter here.
II: That is either me or sL.
II: Hell I doubt you are even on ME's level.
II: If you don't like this, i'm sorry.
II: But you need to understand the heirarchy if i'm going to lead this group of spiteful lunatics.
*hB: This isn't about heirarchy. I don't give a damn if I'm not the strongest (yet)! But for all that talk about respect, you sure don't give it away! 
hB: All it's about for you is being the leader because you think you're better than everyone at everything
hB: But guess what, this is a team game and we need to work together to be succesfull
hB: Work together as men, help eachother when it's most necessary, be ready to sacrifice yourself at any given time
hB: And I don't think you or sL would be able to do that since you're both way too self-absorbed
hB: It pains me to be so harsh, because man, you're still my bro and I love you in a manly way but I really need to put you back in your place*
sL: I'm sacrificing my sanity by helping you all out probably
sL: Because who wouldn't go insane with this sorry ass team
II: I don't even want to lead this fucking team of assholes.
II: But guess what?
II: No one else is fucking going to.
II: I care about you guys enough to step out of my comfort zone and lead you guys. Hopefully ensuring everyone survives this game of ours.
II: I don't care if you hate me. But that's how it is going to be.
II: If you don't like it, challenge me for the leadership role when we get in the medium. 
II: I'll beat some respect into you if need be.
II: As for this group. Effective immediately I am making strifeLord my second in command.
II: When i'm asleep or unable to be reached you will answer to him.
II: Everyone clear on this?
*hB: >_>*
sL: Wait what
sL: I think my Irony Meter just exploded
sL: And the pieces flew away so hard
sL: They went back in time
mD: I...
mD: Hmm
mD: Nevermind actually.
II: Don't worry mD.
II: You will be my trusted advisor.
II: I value your cool head and judgement above all else.
sL: I'd say advisor is another word for bitch
sL: But I can see the logic in that
II: So sL are you fine with being my second in command?
II: Hopefully this shows you how much I believe in your capabilities.
sL: Fighting and killing is what I'm good at
sL: Not so much on leading though
sL: Especially seeing what I have to work with
sL: My first action as second in command is to issue an order for someone, anyone
sL: To punch ME in the face
sL: And get it on video 
*hB: Yes let's put a murderer second in charge of keeping people alive that seems like a great idea like I don't know how I didn't think of that first I must be retarded or something oh man*
II: I didn't know you had a sense of humor sL.
II: hB please don't take this personally.
II: I'm not trying to alienate you.
II: I honestly believe this is the best course of action.
II: Can't you just put your pride aside and trust me?
sL: I thought I made it clear that I have a sense of humor
sL: It just happens to be the dry kind
*hB: Of course you think it's the best course of action
hB: Anyone who's so arrogant would
hB: Man what happened to respect and equality
hB: Fighting with eachother, alongside eachother
hB: The values of old*
sL: Stop, stop with this sappy bullshit please
II: I have to agree with sL.
II: Your hotblooded methods of thinking are outdated, they always were.
II: In the real world.
II: Their is a chain of command.
II: I'm sorry if this clashes with your bullshit ideological poppycock.
*-- II unbanned A$ from the memo--*
II: Anything to add A$?
II: Have you calmed down a bit?
A$: look im going to be civil and mature about this no slang no nothing
II: Good
A$: but don't confuse that with weakness
A$: Julius
A$: this is me seaperating myself from you
A$: all emotinal bonds are here by cut
A$: hB you can come with me if you want it's obvious that he views you as weak
A$:Lily sL mD and any one else reading this if you have a problem with his leadership
A$: know that theres plenty of freedom in my sky to fly
*--melodiousDiscord's [mD] connection was lost--*
II: So that's how it's going to be huh?
II: I'm sorry about this but I cannot accept this treason.
II: I will have to put you two back in line. By force if need be.
II: I hereby issue you a challenge then. 
II: You and hB vs me and sL. 
II: You can name the place and time.
II: I will show you two just how much you need our help.
sL: I'd be glad to take everyone else on if I have to
sL: Everyone who isn't me that is
sL: Finally, something interesting actually happened
*hB: Challenge accepted, friend
hB: My planet, when we're all in the medium, asap.
hB: We're doing this*
II: We are making this happen.
A$: look sL like I said your my ninja
A$: so Im not gonna fight you if I don't have to
A$: but JUJU
A$: you can expect me to shove one of you nasty ass lolipops down you throat
A$: get it LOLIpops cuz your a p*d*p****
II: HAHAHAHAHAHA
II: Oh wow this is rich.
II: This is going to be so fun.
II: A Murderer and a Sleuth fighting against a Nerd and a Hotblooded Deluded Fool.
II: And you guys seriously think you have a chance?
II: sL, I look forward to wiping the floor with these two as a team.
*hB: Man sL I can't believe you put up with his shit when it's obvious that while he pretends to want your companionship now, all he really wants is to 'observate' you and then just discard you or maybe even jail you like the criminal you are when all this is over*
*--melodiousDiscord [mD] reconnected--*
mD: Okay, I think everyone should calm down.
mD: This is getting out of hand.
sL: My irony meter just exploded again
sL: I have no idea how that was possible
II: hB you really have no clue what's going on.
II: Worry not, I will open your eyes for you.
sL: Oh, hB, did you think I haven't considered that?
sL: It's only a matter of time when the second in command has to fight the one in charge
sL: But not for leadership because I could care less about that
sL: I just want to have a little fun
II: I wouldn't have it any other way sL.
II: But until that day, I hope you will work together with me.
II: Not as friends of course.
II: But as uneasy partners.
A$: everyone just know 
A$: our arms are open 
A$: that includes you sL
II: You are a fool a$.
II: You and hB both.
II: You believe you can lead this team?
II: The guys that have not even awoken yet?
II: I will show you fools, I will open your eyes to the abyss.
II: And you will understand why I must be the leader of this group.
A$: the only fool I see is you
A$: it's a shame you can't fly with your friends in the sky
A$: instead your crawling in the shadows
A$: don't worry though  im gonna send you flying to the heaveans and above
A$: you'll get plenty of light
A$: hope that didn't sound to nerdy 
II: See you prove your ignorance further.
II: What you don't get and never will.
II: Is that I am already flying with my friends in the sky.
II: I have been for years in the dark kingdom.
II: I have seen unspeakable things and learned knowledge no one should learn.
II: Knowledge that is slowly making me lose my mind.
II: And I have done it all for this team.
II: You ingrateful piece of shit.
mD: Don't you mean ungrateful?
II: Yes that is what I meant.
*-- II banned A$ from responding to the memo--*
sL: I have to thank everyone for this
sL: You have all truly entertained me
sL: No, I mean it
sL: I'm not being sarcastic
sL: If only I had some goddamn popcorn for this
sL: Wait a minute, I think I can get some from the kitchen
*hB: That's not your popcorn, it's probably from some poor guy you murdered!*
sL: Hey, he drew his weapons on me first
sL: It was self-defense
II: We all know that is a lie.
II: But I don't care at the moment.
II: It was inevitable.
II: Won't be the last thing you kill before this is all said and done.
II: You could learn a thing from sL hB.
*hB: Like what, being an insufferable prick?
hB: No thanks friend*
II: I meant actually learning how to be a capable fighter.
II: But okay.
II: mD do you have anything you wish to say?
II: As my advisor I would love to hear it.
mD: Uh well...
mD: I really don't think that you all fighting is going to help us get through this
mD: And you have to admit, you did sound a little arrogant
mD: Still, that said, you all should just take a chill pill
mD: hB, think about it.
mD: Do you know a whole lot about the game? Does A$
mD: Maybe it would be best to let the one who seems to know the most be the leader.
II: Excellent advice as always.
II: But not advice I can follow at the moment.
*hB: In the fight you'll see mine and A$' true skills
hB: It's not about combat only
hB: I'll show you the real way to godhood
hB: Beyond the heavens*
II: What you do not realize is that the gods are not in the sky.
II: But in the abyss.
II: I will be the one to show you that.
*-- II banned hB from responding to the memo--*
II: sL any final words for you to say before I close this memo?
sL: Anyone who wants to take me on can rest assured that I'll take the challenge
sL: Though I doubt it'll be a challenge at all
sL: More like an exercise
II: Exactly.
II: I will contact you soon so we can discuss our future plans.
II: Is this fine with you?
sL: Whatever you say, "fearless leader"
sL: As your second in command, I'll say that you probably wrecked the chance of getting this team together with this memo
sL: Honestly, getting a bunch like this together, one should expect massive friction
sL: And now it split apart harder than any person I've ever killed
II: Well said.
II: Which is why we must unite this team under our wing.
II: Not as first and second in command.
II: But as equals.
II: Whether you believe it or not, I think we are all equals.
II: But not everyone is fit to be a leader of men. So some of us have to take the initiative.
II: This was not the result I wanted though.
II: God was this an excercise in futility.
II: I'm ending this memo.
II: Hopefully the next one will be more productive.

*--II has closed the memo--*

Well that... that did not turn out the way he wanted it to. Those pieces of shit wanted to challenge him? Fine so be it. He would should them who the top dogs were.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 30, 2011)

Julius was still in disbelief at how badly he just fucked up. Stupid stupid stupid. Perhaps he should of just let a$ and hB be the leaders.... Perhaps he was being a tad bit ARROGANT.

*-====> No kid you are meant to be the leader

-====> Fuck those guys*

The voice in his head was right. He would have to find a way to recover from this, find a way to get the team BACK TOGETHER. If those assholes had their way, everyone would die under their horrible leadership.

He turned to his CRIME WALL and wiped it clean. He had a new case to be working on this time. He put up pictures of the two TREASONOUS SCUM alongside up to date DOSSIERS on the two. In these dossiers he had all the information he would need to come up with an effective plan. He had everything on them. Physical stats, blood type, mental quirks, their fears and phobias, their combat styles and the flaws in those styles, among other things. A true sleuth always had complete dossiers on all of their FRIENDS and FAMILY just in case they ever turned to A LIFE OF CRIME. 

He would later streamline and compile this info into a single HELPFUL DOCUMENT. He would later send this document to sL for him to LOOK OVER, though Julius doubted that asshole even gave it a GLANCE.

Now he had to do some DAMAGE CONTROL. It was bad enough that 2/9ths of the team had rebelled against him. He couldn't afford to lose any others. He was reasonably confident that mD would stay on HIS SIDE. After all they were PRETTY CLOSE FRIENDS. The same could be said for IM. He had no clue where the SANDY GUY'S allegiances were. But he doubted he would get involved much either way. sL already agreed to be his second in command so he could be certain he wouldn't betray him... FOR NOW.

The two potential defectors he had to worry about were gT and ME. gT in particular was worrying. He couldn't have his SERVER PLAYER betray him after all. But she could easily be led to their side if he LET IT HAPPEN. He would have to make sure that she would remain on HIS SIDE. ME he was reasonable certain would never join up with those two people that despised him/her. But with his or her COLD MECHANICAL ROBOT LOGIC he couldn't be 100% sure that they wouldn't defect as well. He had to contact ME immediately as well. He had need of his or her PROWESS to build him a certain SOMETHING.

So he had three courses of action. He could either TALK STRATEGY with sL, CLEAR THE AIR with Lily, or ACQUIRE THE HELP of ME. Which to do first?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 30, 2011)

You see the ROBOT PERSON is online and think it's best to chat with them first. After all you will need their help now more than ever.

--IllustriousInquisitor [II] started pestering MechanicalEmpath[ME]--

II: ME you aren't going to believe what just happened.
II: a$ and hB have gone rogue.
II: Trying to usurp my leadership (that I don't even want but that's besides the point)
II: I can trust that you are still on my side right?
II: Afterall you hate those guys.
ME: STATEMENT: MY ALLIEGANCE CONTINUES TO LIE WITH YOU, THOUGH FOR THE SAKE OF APPEARANCES I SHALL CONTINUE TO GRUDGINGLY TOLERATE THEM. 
II: That is a load off my mind.
II: Excellent.
II: Even though they are treasonous scum. They will be back on our team once me and sL deal with them.
II: So best not to create any bad blood.
II: Right?
ME: QUERY: SL IS ON OUR SIDE?
II: I have made him my second in command yes.
II: You and mD will be our advisors.
ME: STATEMENT: VERY WELL. IS THERE ANYTHING ELSE THAT YOU NEED OF ME? I AM CURRENTLY EXPERIMENTING WITH THE SERVER ASPECT OF THE GAME.
II: Now that you mention it yes.
II: I need something from you, a favor.
II: Can you possibly build something for me?
ME: QUERY: MIGHT I ASK WHAT THIS DEVICE IS FOR?
ME: STATEMENT: I HAVE BEEN CAUTIOUS WHEN IT COMES TO CREATING ITEMS SINCE THAT...INCIDENT WITH A$.
II: Incident with a$?
II: Is this something I should know about?
ME: STATEMENT: YOU DO NOT NEED TO KNOW. IN FACT I WOULD LIKE TO DELETE THIS INFORMATION FROM MY BRAIN, BUT ALAS, HITTING YOUR HEAD REPEATEDLY WITH A MAGNET ONLY GIVES YOU TEMPORARY BRAIN DAMAGE.
II: You and your robotic sense of humor.
II: Very well, you need not tell me about this.
II: If it is important i'll learn about it eventually.
II: Anyways about what I wanted you to build.
II: These will be my grand achievements. 
II: It took me years to draw up the plans for these.
II: But alas the first one is far too complicated for me myself to build.
II: I don't have the right tools or the know how that you possess.
II: In case you didn't know I was talking about a pair of handguns.
II: These will be my ultimate weapons, one of a kind prototypes.
II: I need you to only build the first one for me. I can handle the second.
ME: STATEMENT: MY SPECIALTY LIES IN CREATING ROBOTIC FRAMES, BUT I HAVE EXPERIENCE IN GUNSMITHERY. I WILL NEED ASSISTANCE FROM MY SISTER THOUGH, BUT THAT WOULD BE EASY ENOUGH TO ACQUIRE.
ME: QUERY: WOULD YOU LIKE ME TO ADD ANY ARTISTIC DECALS ON THE SURFACE OF THE GUN? MAYBE THE IMAGE OF A LOVELY GREEN-HAIRED GODDESS WITH ATYPICAL EARS PERHAPS? 
II: No that will not be necessary.
II: Besides that would jinx my firearm. It would probably blow up in my hand or fall to pieces the first time I fired it.
II: Or your sister would come find me and slice it in two with her impractical guillotine.
ME: STATEMENT: OR PLACE THE MUZZLE BETWEEN A DOORWAY AND THEN SLAM THE DOOR OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AGAIN UNTIL ALL THAT'S LEFT IS A PILE OF WIRES AND BROKEN DREAMS.
II: She ruined another one of your units today?
II: I'm sorry that happened to you again.
II: Even though I think you are far too attached to them. I know it must hurt to lose something you are attached to over and over again.
ME: STATEMENT: IT KEEPS HAPPENING.
II: I warned you about fighting your sister though.
II: I told you dog.
ME: STATEMENT: YES, I SUPPOSE I SHOULD LEARN BY NOW. 
ME: STATEMENT: I WILL BEGIN FORGING YOUR WEAPON AS SOON AS I CONTACT IM
II: Okay, but first let me send you my plans.
*-- IllustriousInquisitor sent MechanicalEmpath file prototypev9.0.psd--*
ME: ANALYSIS: THIS WEAPON DESIGN SEEMS QUITE...UNUSUAL. UNLESS I USE A LIGHTER METAL IT WOULD BE VERY IMPRACTICAL TO USE THIS AS A HANDGUN. THE RECOIL ALONE WOULD BE DAMAGING TO THE  UNTRAINED HAND.
ME: ANALYSIS, CONTINUED: FURTHER, I AM NOT CERTAIN IF I CAN PUT A NEW CLIP INTO THE GUN.
II: Let me assure you that these are not design flaws.
II: I am well trained to handle the recoil of this gun.
II: And well for your second concern....
II: Let me just say that it is a surprise. Trust me this gun will work just fine in my hands.
ME: STATEMENT: IF YOU SAY SO. HOPEFULLY THE SISTER UNIT IS NOT USING THE FORGE AT THIS TIME. SHE SOMETIMES GOES THERE TO IMPROVE ON HER GUILLOTINE BLADES. 
ME: QUERY: WILL ANYONE ELSE BE REQUIRING WEAPONS? MIGHT AS WELL TELL ME NOW SO I CAN MAKE THEM ALL IN ONE STROKE.
II: No the only one requiring your services at the moment is me.
II: Also I would prefer if you didn't tell the others about this.
II: I want to keep this a secret between me and you.
ME: STATEMENT: YOU HAVE MY WORD THAT THE OTHERS WILL NOT FIND OUT.
ME: INITIATING SECRECY PROTOCOLS.
II: Once again I thank you for your services.
II: Beneath all the fake circuits and metal lies a decent person.
II: I will let you contact IM in peace now.
ME: STATEMENT: I WILL IGNORE THAT SECOND-TO-THE-LAST STATEMENT OF YOURS NOW.
ME: STATEMENT: GOOD LUCK IN WHATEVER TASK YOU ARE DOING RIGHT NOW. 
II: Thank you.
II: I will contact you again once you are needed.

--IllustriousInquisitor [II] ceased pestering MechanicalEmpath [ME]--

That couldn't have gone ANY BETTER. ME is firmly on HIS SIDE, and even better ME is crafting the first of what will be Julius' two ULTIMATE FIREARMS.

*5/9 teammates firmly on team II*

 He felt some SYMPATHY over ME's loss of yet another CHACHA UNIT. But then again he did destroy every single DREAM UNIT in ME's DERSE TOWER over the years. Hopefully would never learn it was he that DID THAT, but in his defense those things were FUCKING CREEPY. He never liked being that close to the UNCANNY VALLEY. 

That reminded him, he would need to pay another visit to his tower next time he slept. He would need a few more tools to work on the second gun.

But for now he pondered his next action.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 30, 2011)

What an idiot you are, all that stuff about telling people to fly with you. How stupid and nerdy, then dragging Simon with you. Your the second youngest you don't have what it takes to lead a team.  Julius was way stronger and smater then you to. But.....that didn't matter, it's obvious that Julius was power drunk and you coulden't afford to be lead by such a man. Plus you still had Simon on your side he was a good friend just about the only guy  you could be nerdy around. Well besides Julius he really was a great friend, but this wasnt the time for regret it was the time to be a leader. 

You currently have Simon on your side so that means you have IM. Julius had sL and probably that toaster fucker. So right now it was about 3 to 3. You had to do your best to gain the favor of the rest of the team except the sand ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".),they could have him.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 30, 2011)

--melodiusDiscord [mD] began pestering Anime$wag [A$]--

mD: Hey dude
mD: Wanted to see how you were doing
A$: well
A$: I fell like a complete dick head
A$: I don't know shit about this fucking game
A$: and I put up this front like im motherfucking Obama leading these ninjas to da new world
mD: Well, what did you expect challenging II like that?
mD: Why did you go off on him like that?
A$: because 
A$: he's wrong
A$: he sees us as tools 
A$: he's actin like Aizen and I'm gonna be his I
A$: wow did I really just type that WTF
mD: Whoa whoa whoa dude!
mD: You just went way out of whack
mD: He isn't even close to being like that
mD: I've known him for a couple of years now
mD: He can be irritatingly indirect and shit
mD: But he just wants to get this stuff done man
mD: You heard him, he doesn't even really WANT to be the leader
mD: But he thinks, and I rather agree, that he is the best suited out of us to be the leader


A$: then why is he so secertive
A$: he has all these resources  but we don't know shit about them
A$: why dosent he have faith in us , he views us all as weak
A$: I might not have experince 
A$: but @ da end of the day I respect my ninja's
A$: if you chose to follow him ok I respect that
A$: but I refuse to follow someone who is a bigger dickhead than me
mD: Come on man.
mD: We're supposed to play this game as a team
mD: You don't have to like it
mD: I mean I barely know anything and I'm cool with him leading us
mD: I trust him
mD: Mostly
mD: Him making sL his second in command was....a little...unorthodox...
mD: =/
A$: well
A$: I don't know why he would put sL as vp
A$: seems like a cool dude but it's obvious that he's faking i mean who ever heard of a kid 
A$: killing someone
A$: dats besides da point 
A$: Valen just know even though I'm nervous and scared about challenging him like dat
A$: I would not change a dam thing 
A$: and know theres room on my side if you realize that he's using you 
mD: I can't say I'm happy about this bro
mD: But I don't think I can do anything to change your mind beyond what I've already said
mD: I appreciate the offer, but I'm going to try to bridge the gap between you two
mD: This needs to be a team, not factions
A$: well when you talk to juju tell him he fucked with the wrong ninja 
A$: but thanks for the concern Valen I appreciate it
A$: Saionare
A$: that's not how you spell it 
A$: my mom was Japanese I should know how to spell it
A$: well bye any ways 
mD: Later man
mD: 

--melodiousDiscord [mD] ceased pestering Anime$wag [A$]--


----------



## Cadrien (Jan 31, 2011)

After talking to A$, you take a deep breath. Well, you done all you can for now on that side. Maybe if you talk to II you can prevent this stupidity from coming to pass.

--melodiousDiscord [mD] began pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II]--

mD: Julius
mD: We need to talk man
II: I sure did fuck that up didn't I?
II: Excuse my swearing.
mD: It....could have been handled more delicately I'll say
II: I let my pride get in the way of me thinking rationally.
II: I should of never challenged them to a fight.
II: Especially with sL as my team mate. 
II: I'm in a lose lose situation.
II: If I kick their asses they will never forgive me, but I can't back down either.
II: As my advisor what do you think I should do?
mD: I think
mD: That you should talk to A$
mD: And hB
mD: And apologize for your words
mD: But ask them to see things from your point of view
mD: Tell them that there are reasons why you are so close mouthed about things
II: I.... 
II: I just can't do that.
II: They will see that as a sign of weakness.
II: And worse they might even try to use that as proof that I am unfit to lead.
II: And others will fall in line with them.
II: God why did I have to be the leader?
II: You know I hate telling others what to do.
II: But I must. I honestly think we will all die if those two lead.
II: And I can't tell them my reasons for secrecy either.
II: They can't possibly understand until they themselves are awake.
mD: I know Julius, I know
mD: But you sadly don't have many choices!
mD: You either have to beat them and show them that you are strong enough in their eyes to lead
mD: Or you will have to deal with them seeking their own way through the game
mD: Which, as you say, may well lead us to disaster...
II: The latter option is unacceptable.
II: Divided we will fall. I am certain of this.
II: This team can not and will not be split into factions.
II: I will have to take care of them soon after entry.
II: The thing is I can't fight them all out...
II: Me and sL both specialize in lethal weapons.
II: I guess i'll just have to convince him to restrain himself to fist-kind.
II: My bro taught me enough martial arts forms that I should be able to beat both of them handily.
II: They will probably see that as me underestimating them further but oh well.
mD: If it comes down to it, I will step in and non-lethally defeat all of you
mD: Maybe
mD: I don't know how well I stack up against you all actually
mD: But it would be one way to try to handle it, haha
II: You might be over estimating yourself quite a bit.
II: Then again I might be doing the same thing with my own abilities.
II: But I am confident I can defeat them. I have detailed dossiers on both of them.
II: I know their weaknesses. Their fighting styles are pretty two dimensional when you get down to it.
mD: *sighs*
mD: Well, I've done all I can.
mD: Neither of you can be dissuaded from this it seems...
mD: Meh
II: It seems we are both ensnared by that most deadly of sins known as pride.
II: The folly of man knows no bounds.
mD: Indeed
mD: Though I'd be more inclined to assign Wrath to sL...
mD: But we weren't talking about him.
mD: Anyways, I am going to talk to him next, so that provided a nice little transition lol.
II: sL's vice is more like gluttony in my eyes.
II: There is nothing wrathful or spiteful about him.
II: He just loves violence. He is the definition of a blood knight.
II: Which is why he makes the perfect second in command.
II: He will be our dragon. Our Vader if you will.
II: This is what those two don't understand. 
II: They don't know the first thing about tactics.
mD: In any case
mD: Take care

--melodiousDiscord [mD] ceased pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II]--

Heaving a sigh, you close your eyes. Being the neutral party was difficult at times. Especially times like this. Well, you might as well talk to the others to see if you can do anything to minimize the damages done by your prideful teammates...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 31, 2011)

Peter looks around the outside of his apartment. It is sitting on a beach which is surrounded by marsh. You make out dark shapes in the water.

*Land of Light and Gators*

He can hardly believe the previous moments.












Five minutes ago (4 min and 31 seconds to be exact) he was playing Mass Effect 2. Then he got hit in the head with a card by a giant floating cursor. OH GOD DAMMIT, WHAT DID THAT MECHA ASS HOLE WANT? Can't he see that I'm trying to save the universe, not play some shitty game for girls?!??!?

What a jerk!

Floating around him seems to be a siezureific thing that looks like a JESUS FISH. But actually more like ONE OF YOUR FISHES. Weird.

Peter then examined the rest of his house and saw HOLY SHIT the hallway looked like an explosion. It appears that heavenBreaker DROPPED A REFRIGERATOR on the CRUXTRUDER.

As you pass your roommates room...or whats left of it after the wall was busted down, Wow so thats what that noise was that you turned up MASS EFFECT so you could disregard...huh, you don't see him. Where did that asshole go?

Anyway, you noticed an ominous countdown on the CRUXTRUDER.

3:41

Having grabbed the card, you run and pick up the CRUXITE DOWEL that had been extruded and run back to your room to put the doohickie in the hole and the other dohickie in the slot.

This is EXTREMELY COMPLICATED

You pester hB to find out what the fuck you're supposed to do next.

He in turn says that II said you take the doohickie and put it in the platformickie. THIS IS EXTREMELY HELPFUL

1:43

You ask hB where the fuck he put the platfromickie. He says the ALCHEMITZER is on the roof. SON OF A BITCH!

4 flights of stairs is not particularly fun for a gaming nerd like yourself.

Reaching the top you find the roof has been torn off with a ladder made out of railing. Climbing that you make it up there.

0:31

You put the CARVED CRUXITE DOWEL on the pedestal and the ALCHEMITZER goes to work.

You suddenly see in front of you a GIANT ORANGE CABINET in which is an ORANGE COOKIE JAR.

You grab the jar and try and pry it open. ITS STUCK!

0:13

FUCK IT!

You lift the jar high above your head and THROW IT TO THE GROUND

It smashes and with a FLASH OF LIGHT the world around you disappeared...


----------



## Platinum (Jan 31, 2011)

Minutes in the future, but not many....

Julius contacts strifeLord in order to discuss STRATEGY. Meanwhile the SBURB SERVER DISC installs quietly in background.

--IllustriousInquisitor [II] started pestering strifeLord [sL]--

II: You know next time I place such a fantastic amount of trust in you.
II: It would be nice of you not to undermine me right infront of those treasonous ingrates.
sL: I'm still laughing at that whole thing, by the way
sL: I reread that memo while listening to Yakety Sax
sL: Goddamn, the hilarity that resulted
sL: Nearly fucking laughed out my innards
II: It's nice that you are laughing your fucking ass off at this.
II: You know because my entire plan bursting into flames before my eyes is just the fucking punch line of the year in this stand up act called life.
II: I am sure we will all look back at this and laugh like a bunch of rabid hyenas one day.
sL: See, now your on the right track
sL: But I doubt everyone shares my sense of humor
sL: Especially that ME tool
sL: Wouldn't know humor if it bit his non-existent balls off
II: ME is firmly on our side in this feud.
II: So please don't antagonize him too much...
sL: Wow, that sucks for our side
II: Trust me he or she is quite the capable fighter.
II: So now lets get to the main reason I contacted you.
II: Since hB accepted we are going to have to beat his and a$$'s faces into the dirt a few times.
II: I hope you will not be too conflicted attacking one of your fellow human beings. 
II: After all your pacifism is practically world reknown.
sL: Known to be non-existent, yeah
sL: So what's the plan anyways?
II: Don't worry I have this all planned out.
II: It pays to be have a sleuth on your side you know.
II: Hold on let me send you something...
*-- IllustriousInquisitor sent strifeLord a$dossier.doc and hBdossier.doc--*
II: Inside is everything you will need to know about the two.
II: Their fighting styles, the flaws in those styles.
II: Their weak spots, their phobias, everything.
sL: I'm not sure I'll need all that, but okay
sL: Can't hurt to be prepared
sL: Besides, if someone has to kill you, it might as well be me
sL: Not these other chumps
II: About that.
II: Even though those two have earned the full brunt of my fury.
II: Their will be no killing anyone in our fight.
II: In fact I am asking you to not even use blade-kind during this battle of ours.
II: I will not be using pistol-kind in turn.
II: We will be fighting them and defeating them with our fists only.
sL: That's bullshit
sL: If they're stepping up and challenging us, why not kill the shit out of them and teach other would-be dissenters a lesson?
sL: Seriously
II: Because that's not the reason we are fighting them.
II: If we kill them then they will be unable to aid us in this game further down the line.
II: And think of it this way.
II: Using fist-kind will extend the fight. Trust me it will be much more entertaining beating them down with your fists instead of slicing them in two.
sL: I suppose breaking faces barehanded does have its merits
sL: I'm speaking from experience of course
sL: So I can see the logic in that
sL: What's ME's part in this
sL: Is he going to build us something or what?
II: That's exactly what he is going to do.
sL: And what would that be?
sL: It better not be one of those Chacha Units or whatever those useless shitpiles are
sL: Something tells me they break easier than that kid's face
II: I can confirm that. 
II: I have encountered those souless dolls before and they have the durability of wet toilet paper.
II: A single 9 millimeter bullet punches through them.
II: But no he is not building us any robots. What he is building is a secret. Something only me and ME need to know about.
sL: You two better not be planning to screw me over
sL: Even though I doubt that's what you two are planning at the moment
sL: But still, if I see anything funny, I'm going to go on a goddamn rampage on everyone
II: Oh quit with the paranoia bullshit.
II: Not everyone is out to double cross you.
II: Though I guess with your bad home life It's to be expected.
II: Trust me I play my cards face up.
II: Anyways in more relevant news it seems like this server disc has finished installing.
II: Let me take a look around...
sL: Finally
sL: So what does that mean for me?
II: That poor kid....
II: Did you really need to bash his head in so many times?
II: That bloodsplatter is just absurd. I see blood on the ceiling even.
sL: I had to show the fucker what it meant to mess with me
sL: Not my fault he didn't surrender his house and everything in it to me peacefully
II: Perhaps he did?
II: Maybe you just couldn't hear him over the sound of him gargling his own blood.
II: Oh well, you will answer for that crime eventually....
II: Now let me see what I can do....
sL: The little bastard drew his daggers on me first
sL: It was an obvious act of self-defense
II: Oh yes obviously.
II: How could I think any different?
II: Might as well just turn in my sleuth badge now, I mean I almost put an innocent man behind bars!
II: Whatever let me work these controls a bit. I'm going to try and move that bed next to you...
** the bed goes crashing through the ceiling down to the floor below**
sL: Yeah, turn that badge in
sL: You being a sleuth is like me being a fucking diplomat
sL: And what's with the interior decorations you're doing
sL: What are you, some drunk housewife?
II: These controls are hard to work asshole.
II: I would love to see you do any better.
II: Besides it's not like i'm ruining your fucking house anyways.
II: It's the house of that dead kid and he isn't complaining about my decorating skills.
II: Whatever I got a firm grip on this thing now.
** deploys the cruxtruder**
II: There that went off much better this time.
II: Okay that one I put in the living room. Go check it out.
II: I'll start deploying some other things while you do.
sL: Alright, I'll check this shit out
sL: But you better not crash a bathtub over my head or something like that

--strifeLord [sL] has ceased pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II]--

Well now that Julius had the hang of these controls it was a PIECE OF CAKE. Julius fixed the hole in the bedroom and deployed both the TOTEM LATHE and the PUNCH DESIGNIX in said room. He decided to put the ALCHEMITER on the roof.

Julius switched views and saw strifeLord gazing at the CRUXTRUDER. He also saw above his head a DISCO BALL. Apparently this kids parents loved to DANCE. 

Feeling a bit MISCHIEVOUS Julius nudged the disco ball and sent it crashing down onto strifeLord's head. Julius had a HEARTY LAUGH at his expense though it seemed sL didn't think it was nearly as FUNNY. In fact he looked PRETTY PISSED. Which only made it more hilarious.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 31, 2011)

--Anime$wag [A$] started pestering solarNeanderthal [sN]

A$: o my black jesus 
A$: I can't believe I sunk dis low 
A$: I gotta side with a fucknut who can't even get his colors straight
A$: now I gotta change my shit 

--Anime$wag has changed text color to  Deep sky blue 

A$: back to business
A$: we gotta talk teams man 
A$: and who's your on 
sN: Dude, have hB send you a screen shot or something, this place is beautiful!
sN: Its like beaches and shit and like rainbows without the gayness, just the shiny glean.
A$: LOOK i don't give a flying shit about your land of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and sand
A$:.... sorry it's just your attention span is so fucking low 
sN: Oi! Its the Land of Light and Gators. Its in all special font and stuff! Jeez!
A$: me and II have split the team in 2 fractions
A$: and I thought people would naturally join
A$: but I was wrong it's just me and hB and were on our own and we're not gonna last long if thats the case 
A$: I need a ninja with a diffrent look on things some one who can give me advise 
A$: can you be that ninja ?
sN: Oh man we're competing?
sN: I thought we were all friends and stuff.
sN: I mean you and II are both pretty cool.
sN: Though hB is my bruhski...
sN: He did just totally save my ass a few minutes ago...
A$: Juilius is sketchy 
A$: He's got some outside sources 
A$: also he obviously sees me as something beneth him 
A$: and that's the shit I can't lay down an take
sN: Haha he's not that bad
sN: I mean he is sometimes a bit of a hard ass.
sN: Like one time he kept bugging me about something I promised him I'd do which was a kinda strange request
sN: And you know how I am with procrastinating
A$: what's the fucking point
sN: Chillax yo! I mean yeah, he's kinda weird and a pain in the ass but he's a pretty good guy.
sN: Ya shouldn't get all hung up on the petty things lol
A$: well I guess you giving me advice already shows you have potiental as an advisor
A$: even if it was reduendant 
sN: Haha okay, I got your back
sN: But what are these teams for anyway?
sN: Are we competing to make this game more interesting?
sN: That seems a tad unnecessary what with the whole HOLY SHIT GIANT METEOR, HOLY SHIT NEW DIMENSION stuff going on all around xD
A$: yeaaaaaa......
A$: I don't really know Lily was vauge on the subject
A$: but if II is ambitous enough to use us as his tools he would do the same with the games prize 
A$: that guy is as slick as a Jheri curl 
A$: it's funny the whole time I knew Julius he never came off as the ominous type secretive but not ominous 
sN: Like Michael Jackson Classic?
sN: Before he was raping kids and stuff?
sN: He just weirds me out sometimes idk
A$: Michael never did that
A$: Watch your dirty sandy mo
A$: sorry that's a sensitive subject and im stressted out 
sN: Bluh bluh, huge p*d*p****
sN: Anyway, anything you want me to do with  this team stuff?
A$: just make sure you keep up 
A$: the last thing I need is Julius getting to far ahead of us
A$: if you got any probs my brotha from anotha motha
A$: you know who to call
sN: Aite, stay tite mah man
sN: Hold on, I have a strong urging to search the kitchen for a can opener....
A$: I have know fucking idea would you would same some simple shit like that
A$: but maybe it's some sort of benvolent profit shit that makes you the best one to be my advisor
A$: good luck in your land of Strobe Light and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
sN: GODAMMIT FOR THE LAST
sN: Know what forget it.
sN: Huh...I wonder where my fucking roommate went.
sN: I never heard him leave the house...
sN: I think I have some sleuthing to do
sN: Later  man.
--sN [solarNeanderthal] ceased pestering A$ [Anime$wag]--

Well that was painfull but you belived that idiot had some potential.Not really though but it helped ease the pain.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 2, 2011)

*Loose Ends*

Even the dropping of a disco ball onto sL's head didn't do much to CHEER HIM UP. His last few logs have just been people throwing his failure right back at his face. This was too much for him to handle at the moment. He needed to GET AWAY from it all. Just for an HOUR or TWO. His entry wouldn't be for many hours anyways, he had time. 

After all it was time for him to get his final affairs in order. Today was his last DAY ON EARTH, and he would hate himself even more if he didn't FIND CLOSURE. Faced with this CRUEL CERTAINTY Julius put on a pair of WHITE GLOVES and adjusted his FEDORA HAT. He emptied his MODUS and left everything behind as he opened his door and stepped out into the world for one final time...


----------



## Platinum (Feb 2, 2011)

*Loose Ends part 2*

The sky was a deep orange as the fires burned uncontested on the hillside. Ignoring them completely Julius focused only on the way forward as he walked down the cobblestone streets of the town where he had spent his entire life. Though it could hardly be recognized as the town he loved so dear anymore. Many of the houses were in ruin, destroyed by the first meteors to fall. The street was completely empty, he was walking through a ghost town that was hours ago full of life. 

He was further unnerved when he began to discern the tell tale signs of looting and fighting, the people he loved so much all his life had turned into savages in their final hours. He very much doubted he would see anyone alive, the few that were still left no doubt fled the town long ago. It was this that hurt him the most, so many people who committed crimes that would never be solved, so many who turned on their fellow men to revel in sin during their final hours instead of repenting and making the best of their last day. So many he could of saved, he wished he could save everyone from this cruel fate. Unfortunately eight of his so called friends was the best he could do, and even then he needed the help of a psychopath to manage even that. He had never felt so weak in his life.

He stepped into one of the still intact buildings, it was a small bookstore that he had spent many hours in pouring over the vast store of knowledge. As he entered he was greeted by a grisly sight. Hanging from a rope was the man known by many as Octavius, the owner of the bookstore. He had apparently realized his demise was imminent and wished to end his life on his own terms. It pained Julius too much to see him hanging like that, this was the man who gave him his life long love of reading, who he spent many a hour talking literature with. He jumped over the counter and found a knife which he used to cut his friend down.

For one last time he looked over the various books on the counters. This place was spared from looting, after all who would want to read on their last day alive? He found a few books that looked interesting, a book of grimoire, a book on dreams, and a few more books on philosophy on top of several crime novels. Calculating the amount in his head Julius pulled out his leather wallet and left several bills on the counter. Even though money had no more value in this world, it was to him a final gesture of respect to a fallen friend.

He exited the bookstore and stepped back onto the cobbled stones...


----------



## Platinum (Feb 3, 2011)

*Loose Ends Part 3*

There were so many more places Julius wanted to visit but most were destroyed, time and time again he looked at the ruins of places he once passed away the days in. The houses of good friends and acquaintances, the stores he would shop in all gone now. Nothing but ash and stone. Occasionally he would see another body, but he always averted his eyes and kept on walking. He found on the street a torn branch from a olive tree. Probably knocked off by one of the meteors. He took out his pen and paper and put the branch in his sylladex. 

He had spent about an hour aimlessly wandering around. He just had one final thing to do before he returned home. Methodically he walked the stone steps up a hillside that was all too familiar to him. Stopping at the iron gates he paused for a moment and then pushed them open...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Having concluded a conversation you look around the vast space of this new world surrounding your apartment with wonder...












This wonder slowly starts to giveway to a different wonder...wondering where the fuck your roommate went. You go to the kitchen to investigate. There, eating from the toppled refrigerator you find a weird monster!

..........................................

*STRIFE*











You go to your strife specibus and retrieve your Nerf Raider





YOU UNLEASH A HAILSTORM OF DARTS UPON THE IMP!

ITS NOT VERY EFFECTIVE!

HE RESPONDS IN KIND BY THROWING BOXES OF LEFTOVERS FROM THE FRIDGE

_This is incredibly silly!_

You suddenly realize that your sprite isn't an accurate depiction of your height. You have more than 4 feet on this imp. *ENGAGING HERO MODE*

*<I really can't be arsed to draw a hero mode>*

You promptly punt the imp into the wall.

It splatters.












You obtain 10 units of Build Grist and 16 units of Shale!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 4, 2011)

Getting a disco ball dropped on his head was not James' idea of a fun time, but at least the only thing injured was his pride.  Better a disco ball than a fucking bathtub.  He was planning to make Julius pay for that little stunt, regardless.  But there would be plenty of time for that later, the most immediate concern is the confrontation with the other "teammates".  James promised not to kill them, but a few broken bones wouldn't be a bad idea.  He skimmed through the profiles Julius gave him and they wouldn't be all that problematic, judging from what he read.  The profiles only supported what he thought of them.  Then suddenly, James gets contacted yet again.

-- melodiousDiscord [mD] began pestering strifeLord [sL] --

mD: Hello sL
mD: Just wanted to talk a few things over
sL: Talk about what now
sL: Please tell me it's not some pacifistic bullshit about stopping the fight or something
sL: I'm not in the mood for that now
sL: In fact, I'm never in the mood for that
mD: I know
mD: So instead of saying don't fight
mD: How about don't kill the idiots
mD: Sound fair?
sL: Julius already told me about that
sL: I won't be killing anyone
sL: Some of them could still have use for this little game and now that I think about it, having them offed for good could screw me over in the long run somehow
sL: Something tells me that this game is the kind that needs everyone or we all lose if even one is missing
sL: Besides, beating them down with my bare hands might be more entertaining anyways
mD: Alright. 
mD: The other thing I want to inform you of is to not take everything Julius says as 100% truth.
mD: I've known him for several years now
mD: He usually won't conceal something without reason, but he does like to conceal things in half truths.
mD: So be wary of that.
mD: Also
mD: If you could, do give him visible support. The guy didn't ask for this responsibility and once he gets the idea that he's screwed things up, it sticks with him until someone snaps him out of it.
sL: He's concealing something from me right now
sL: He's building something with ME and is keeping it a secret
sL: Says it's going to help us
sL: I doubt he'd plan to off me this early though, so I'm not worried
sL: Also, I won't support him but I won't make him look like an idiot either
sL: And I think his memo will probably be his biggest screw up so he'll be hard-pressed to top himself
sL: He can't fuck up any harder than that, which should comfort him
mD: Huh. Interesting
mD: I was unaware of his involvement with ME
mD: Maybe I can glean some information from it...
mD: At any rate, I still think you should at least make an effort to cheer him up
mD: Even if it is just telling him he can't fuck up any worse
sL: He dropped a fucking Disco Ball on my head
sL: I think he's cheered up by now
sL: I'll pay him back for that though
sL: At least I got the satisfaction of calling him a drunk housewife beforehand and got him to curse me out without apologizing for his "rude language"
sL: That tells me I got under his skin
mD: Heh
mD: All right
mD: A$ aside, I'm glad to see that the team is starting to shape itself into a semblance of one.
mD: I'm going to see if I can find out anything else.
mD: Put a compress on where the disco ball hit you or something.
mD: Peac---
mD: Umm, later?
mD: I realized as I was typing that "peace" probably was not the best ending remark for you
sL: Considering who I am, no, no it's not
sL: Anyway, yeah later

-- strifeLord [sL] has ceased pestering melodiousDiscord [mD] --

Cheering up Julius is one of the stupidest ideas James has ever heard and isn't even worthy of consideration.  The conversation itself isn't entirely pointless though since mD was told of Julius' involvement with ME and James might use mD to his advantage if he found out what both Julius and ME were doing.

James then looks out the window and finds the chaos out there still increasing.  He thought of going out there again and get himself some more fun like last time, but he didn't know how much time he had left for when the meteor eventually comes for him.  Staying in the house is guaranteed survival at this point.


----------



## Magic (Feb 4, 2011)

Lily begins to read some literature, she then goofs around and does some hardstyle shuffle shit outside in the urban setting, than runs back inside to dick around on the computers.

OH YEA


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2011)

Heading outside again, you follow the noise to see something orange and familiar flapping around the water...


..........................................


*Spoiler*: _Spritelog_ 



*FISHSPRITE: GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB
PETER: Oh hey dude. I thought you were a gonner there.
FISHSPRITE: GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB
PETER: Its nice to see you alive and...flippering again!
FISHSPRITE: GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB
PETER: So I heard from Julius you were like a wise guide or something.
FISHSPRITE: GLUB
PETER: ...
FISHSPRITE: GLUB
PETER: Can you do anything other than Glub?
FISHSPRITE: GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB
PETER: Oh jesus christ.
FISHSPRITE: GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB
PETER: Okay, enough glubbing already.
FISHSPRITE: GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB
PETER: Shut up!
FISHSPRITE: GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB
FISHSPRITE: GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB
PETER: No...
PETER: just...
PETER: God dammit...
FISHSPRITE: GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB
FISHSPRITE: GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB
PETER: Please...
PETER: Can you just...
PETER: shut the hell up?!
FISHSPRITE: GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB
FISHSPRITE: GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB
FISHSPRITE: GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB
PETER: SHUT UP
FISHSPRITE: GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB
FISHSPRITE: GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB
PETER: SHUT
FISHSPRITE: GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB
PETER: THE
FISHSPRITE: GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB
PETER: FUCK
FISHSPRITE: GLUB GLUB GLUB GLUB
PETER: UP
FISHSPRITE: *


----------



## Platinum (Feb 5, 2011)

*Loose Ends*

This was the final place Julius wanted to visit. Too many in his town this place was almost forgotten, it was after all a rather unassuming and humble graveyard on top of a lonely hill. But he and his bro had been visiting this place for years. Ever since his mom and dad were killed in a rather brutal homicide when he was twelve. A homicide that was never solved, the killer got away, he would never face justice, never have to answer for his crimes. This was what angered Julius the most. It was around that time that he decided to be a sleuth. It was also coincidentally it was around that time that he first woke up in the dark kingdom. These events were obviously in no way related to each other, of that much Julius was certain.

He found the tree near their graves that he always used to sit under and think for hours. For one final time he sat under the tree and pondered his current predicament. He didn't know how long he was under it but when he looked up the sun was close to setting. It was hauntingly beautiful, the sun was setting on civilization for the last time. The orange hue mixed with the smoke from the fires was mesmerizing and he found himself staring at it for several minutes.

Plucking the nearest flower he walked over to his mom's grave and laid it down. He noticed their was another flower on it, looking up he saw his bro. He wondered how long he had been there, not noticing him when he first entered the graveyard, but it did explain his sudden unexplained absence after their battle. Not saying anything his bro laid a hand on Julius' shoulder and solemnly the two walked out of the graveyard and back to their home...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 5, 2011)

*Blood-stained Memories*

If there is one thing the chaos outside did for James, aside from making him want to join in that is, it's how it made him remember how his life had been ever since he burned down his house because of the boredom it represented.  James lived like a scavenger, finding and taking whatever he could find in order to live.  One of the things he took was the combat knife he currently has.  James acquired it from his first fight when he was thirteen years old at the time.  He spotted someone with that knife and decided to take it by force.  Like James, that person is someone without a home and scavenged whatever he could find.  Though he likely didn't end up that way by choice, unlike James.

The one who used to have the knife was two years older than he was, but that didn't give him any advantages.  James managed to surprise him and was too quick for his attempts at stabbing to have any lethal effect.  One of his knife thrusts managed to land a cut on James' left arm, but that only left himself open for a counterattack.  James twisted away as the knife scraped his arm, preventing a more serious injury and crashed his elbow into his victim's face.  James then tackled him to the ground and repeatedly smashed his head against the concrete pavement several times until it was clear he wasn't going to move again.  He took the knife from the cold dead hands that once held them and made it his own.  From that day on, James treated the knife as not only a weapon, but a symbol of victory.  His first real fight and he proved himself good enough to win it.  That fight also confirmed that struggle is the one true aspect of life that makes it worth living.  Struggle and strife makes one feel alive, and the violence that occurs during these struggles is intoxicating.  For James, violence became as natural as breathing.  He continually sought more opponents to test himself further, and to enjoy the thrill of being in a deathmatch where nothing was certain.  James has gone up against crazed thugs, so-called professional killers, even some individuals that people would call superhuman, and came out on top.  It was a rich life.

As he looks at the riots and looting happening outside, he thinks to himself that the people out there are more alive than they have ever been before.  The animal frenzy which led them to tear each other apart and the desperate fight to survive are exactly what they needed to wake themselves up from the dullness that passed as their lives before the impacts.  They might only have mere moments left before a flaming rock ends them, but at least these last few moments were something that was more beautiful than the years they lived before.  The chaos outside represented how one should truly live.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 6, 2011)

*--solarNeanderthal [sN] began pestering heavenBreaker [hB]--
sN: DUDE! I've had it with this fucker!
SN: Goddamn moron won't stop glubbing.
hB: What's bothering you bro?
sN: This fucking moron of a sprite.
sN: It won't shut up and be intelligible.
sN: I mean its a fish, duh, but you think this shitty game'd be able to teach it English or something.
hB: Hahaha man, of course it can't talk bro, it's a fish
hB: Even I, manly piercer of heavens who does the impossible, cannot make a fish talk!
hB: How did you make it a fish anyway? By throwing it in the sprite-thingy right?
SN: Yeah, you kinda knocked over the tank and it fell into the siezure kernal or something.
sN: It was kinda a clusterfuck
hB: Oh yeah, I forgot. Sorry for that bro!
sN: Nah its cool.
sN: But all the glubbing is really fucking annoying.
hB: Can't you just make the sprite into something different though?
hB: I think our 'magnificent leader' mr arrogant mcdouchypants mentioned something about a second prototyping.
sN: That would be most excellent!
sN: Maybe something smart and could actually be useful.
sN: I mean what the hell can a fish do?
sN: Use splash?
sN: Shit doesn't even do anything.
hB: Yeah fishes are weak shit
hB: You should try something that is fucking awesome
hB: Hang on let me look around your room for a bit
hB: Hmm.........oh!
hB: Yeah, that's it, this right here will do! Take it!
hB: It's most definitely the manliest thing in your room!
sN: Hell yes!

*..........................................


*Spoiler*: _Spritelog_ 



*FISHIMUSPRITE: I AM FISHIMUS PRIME, LEADER OF THE AQUABOTS
PETER: Hell.
PETER: Fucking.
PETER: Yes.*


----------



## Platinum (Feb 7, 2011)

Returning to their villa Julius' bro immediately went up the stairs and disappeared from sight, probably to go work on a painting or one of his numerous other hobbies. 

Julius looked at the pile of objects he had expended from his sylladex before leaving and capthcalogued it all back in... all except his laptop and a wine bottle. He needed another drink. Logging into his computer he endeavored to make another memo. This time it would go MUCH BETTER than last time's failed attempt.

-- IllustriouInquisitor opened memo on board HARD-BOILED SLEUTH CLUB--

*-- II has banned sL, a$, hB, mD, ME, IM, GT, and sN from responding to the memo--*
II: This memo is not for you guys to bicker with me and accuse me of not "respecting you" while sL makes snide comments in the background.
II: Instead this memo will serve a completely different function than my last.
II: There will be no discussion this time.
II: Instead you will all listen.
II: For the last three hours I have been wandering around my hometown for one final time before I leave this world behind forever.
II: And frankly I am disturbed by what I saw.
II: People whom have known and loved each other for years.
II: Yet in the end they all turned on each other when faced by their imminent demise.
II: Friend killing friend, brother killing brother. All for one last revelry in sin, to deliver payback for grudges old and new.
II: Unfortunately by choosing to split this team into factions I fear this is our inevitable fate.
II: If this is permitted to go for much longer, I am quite fearful.
II: Fearful that we will deliver wounds both physical and psychological on each other.
II: Wounds that will not be healed by the passing of time.
II: And with these wounds the seeds of hate and resentment will be planted.
II: Our fate will be certain if this happens.
II: All of our hopes, all of our ambitions, all of our effort that we will have put into this game will have been for nothing.
II: The only awards that will await us are bloodstained hands and the promise of oblivion.
II: I find this to be an unacceptable path to set ourselves on.
II: Thus my first priority once entering will be the reunification of this team.
II: I will be swift and decisive.
II: After our battle has concluded a$ and hB will see the folly of their actions and rejoin this team.
II: And I will welcome back, and we will then put this affair behind us.
II: That is all.
II: You can all return to being useless or whatever it was that you were doing.

*--II has closed the memo--*


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 7, 2011)

*Bruce: Make note to self*

Stop missing awesome shit >:[

Bruce gets on his computer to get his bro hB into the medium.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 8, 2011)

*INTERROGATE THIS CANNED FOOD*

..........................................
*
PETER: So uh...hey there...Fishimus!
FISHIMUSPRITE: HUMAN, PETER, I AS LEADER OF THE AQUABOTS AM HERE TO PROTECT AND GUIDE YOU ON YOUR JOURNEY THROUGH THE MEDIUM AND BEYOND.
PETER: Cool! I heard that is what you sprite guys do stuff like that.
PETER: I'm glad you know English now heh
FISHIMUSPRITE: Glub.
PETER: EYEROLLLLLLL
PETER: So yeah, why I went looking for you, do you know where my roommate went?
FISHUMISPRITE: YOUR HUMAN ROOMMATE, I LAST SAW HIM PUNCHING AN ALLIGATOR IN THE SNOUT AND THEN RIDING ON IT LIKE A HUMAN SURFBOARD.
FISHIMUSPRITE: I DO NOT KNOW WHERE HIS INTENDED COURSE IS.
PETER: Bullshit.
FISHIMUSPRITE: I DO NOT SEE WHAT THE EXCREMENT FROM A BOVINE HAS TO DO WITH THE MATTER.
FISHIMUSPRITE: I ANSWERED YOUR QUESTION WITH A FULL RECOLLECTION OF EVENTS.
PETER: So what is this medium stuff you mentioned?
FISHIMUSPRITE: THAT IS WHERE WE ARE NOW HUMAN PETER. IT IS A REALM THAT IS A RING OF PURE VOID DIVIDING LIGHT AND DARKNESS. IT TURNS IN THE THICK OF THE INCIPISPHERE, A REGION BEYOND THE FLOW OF TIME OF YOUR UNIVERSE.
PETER: So like...is this like Digimon and I'm in the computer or something?
FISHIMUSPRITE: NO PETER! YOU ARE NOT IN A MACHINE! THE MACHINE WAS MERELY A MECHANISM TO CREATE THE PORTAL BY WHICH YOU ENTERED THIS SPACE. ALL THE HUMAN VIDEO GAME SBURB FUNCTIONS IS BUT A KEY TO OPEN THE DOOR IN THIS REALM.
PETER: Oh all right, that makes complete and perfect sense. SARCASM!
FISHIMUSPRITE: OH FOR GLUBS SAKE. LETS LOOK AT THE BIGGER PICTURE SO YOU CAN UNDERSTAND.











FISHIMUSPRITE: ABOVE THE MEDIUM, BEYOND THE SEVEN GATES, RESIDING AT THE CORE OF THE INCIPISPHERE IS A PLACE KNOWN AS SKAIA.
FISHIMUSPRITE: FOR AS LONG AS THERE HAS BEEN TIME, IT HAS BEEN TOLD THAT SKAIA SERVES AS A DORMANT CRUCIBLE OF UNLIMITED CREATIVE POTENTIAL.
FISHIMUSPRITE: IT IS OVER THIS THAT THE FORCES OF LIGHT ARE CHARGED WITH ITS DEFENSE AND THE FORCES OF DARKNESS WILL DESIRE ITS DESTRUCTION.
FISHIMUSPRITE: IT IS WITHIN SKAIA THE LIGHT AND DARK HAS DUELED FOR TIME IMMEMORIAL LOCKED IN CONSTANT STALEMATE
FISHIMUSPRITE: THEY HAVE DUELED IN THIS MANNER UNTIL THE VERY MOMENT YOU ARRIVED.
PETER: wat.
FISHIMUSPRITE: UPON YOUR ENTRY INTO THE MEDIUM, THE EXISTENCE YOU REFERRED TO AS "THE SIEZURE KERNEL" WAS THE MEDIUM BY WHICH INFORMATION OF THE OBJECT YOU PROTOTYPED WAS STORED.
FISHIMUSPRITE: THAT KERNEL THEN HATCHED AND CARRIED DOWN TO THE DARK KINGDOM THAT INFORMATION AS WELL AS UP TO THE KINGDOM ENVELOPED IN LIGHT.
FISHIMUSPRITE: IT CAME TO REST IN AN ORB ATOP A SPIRE OF WHICH THERE ARE EIGHT OTHERS IN KIND. THE NINE SPIRES ARE SITUATED ABOVE A THRONE, AND THESE TWO THRONES PRESIDE OVER THE TWO RESPECTIVE SOVEREIGN POWERS.
FISHIMUSPRITE: ONCE THE KERNELS HAVE TAKEN THEIR PLACE, THE TRUE WAR BEGINS BETWEEN LIGHT AND DARK, GOOD AND EVIL.
FISHIMUSPRITE: IT IS A WAR THAT THE FORCES OF LIGHT ARE ALWAYS DESTINED TO LOSE.
PETER: So...what you're telling me is...we're boned.
FISHIMUSPRITE: I CANNOT ANSWER THAT. THAT IS FOR YOU TO DECIDE. IT IS THIS QUEST WITH WHICH YOU ARE TO DISCOVER THE ULTIMATE RIDDLE
PETER: Thats...kinda cool...I guess.
FISHIMUSPRITE: BUT YOUR OBJECTIVE NOW IS TO GO TO SKAIA AND GO THROUGH THE FIRST GATE SITUATED DIRECTLY ABOVE YOUR HOUSE. BUT THE GATES WILL BECOME MORE DIFFICULT TO REACH SO YOU WILL HAVE TO PREPARE TO FIGHT AND IMPROVE YOUR SKILLS!
PETER: Really? How.
FISHIMUSPRITE: HUMAN PETER, BY BUILDING!
PETER: Ok, I think I get it...
PETER: So its a battle of good and evil that I don't have to really worry about now because that's just back story and my actual adventure is to make my apartment be ten thousand stories high and level up to be a pokemon master?
PETER: I DO NOT SEE HOW THE HUMAN CARTOON OF POKEMON IS RELATED BUT YOU ARE MOSTLY CORRECT.
PETER: So uh doing all this will save the Earth right?
FISHIMUSPRITE: NO. THAT PLANET IS DOOMED.
PETER: WHAT?!?!?!!?
FISHIMUSPRITE: I'M SORRY HUMAN PETER BUT THAT IS ALL I CAN REVEAL FOR NOW. THE PARAMETERS OF THIS FORM REQUIRE THAT MUCH OF THAT WHICH I KNOW, YOU ARE REQUIRED TO DISCOVER ON YOUR OWN.
PETER: But...but...
FISHIMUSPRITE: I WILL GO FOR NOW HUMAN PETER, THIS IS YOUR JOURNEY OF DISCOVERY YOU MUST PURSUE ON YOUR OWN. BUT KNOW THIS, I WILL ALWAYS BE THERE TO HELP YOU.
PETER: Thanks...I guess.
FISHIMUSPRITE: GLUB.
*

You suddenly realize you know absolutely nothing.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 10, 2011)

Julius sighed as he closed the memo. He hoped his team would take the message to heart. Pesterchum blinking he looked to see who was pestering him, probably someone wanting to discuss the memo. But he was taken aback when he saw who it was. It was.... him?


--FutureIllustriousInquisitor [FII] began pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II]--

FII: Heh heh heh.
FII: Fucking heh.
FII: So this piece of shit works after all. Color me surprised.
II: Who are you exactly?
FII: Who am I?
FII: WHO AM I?
FII: IT'S YOU FROM THE FUTURE YOU STUPID FUCK.
II: Wow I am quite a rude person in the future.
II: And quite vulgar too apparently.
FII: HAHAHAHAHA
FII: I forgot that I was still a stickler for proper language at this point of time.
FII: My fucking bad past me. I'll try to mind my words for the duration of this conversation.
FII: No fucking promises though. 
II: Okay good.
II: Well I guess this explains how those future hB and IM's interrupted my logs earlier. 
II: So tell me can all of us communicate like this in the future?
FII: Nope.
FII: Brucie keeps an Orwellian motherfucking grip on all time gear.
FII: Doesn't want us "Tampering" with the timeline.
FII: Arrogant little shit.
FII: The only people allowed to do weird time shit are him.
FII: And that hotblooded high-strung dipshit that always gives the most tedious and boring fucking speeches.
II: So how are you talking to me now?
II: If Bruce (who is not a 'arrogant little shit' btw) won't let you?
FII: You can say that i'm 'borrowing' it for the moment from our good friend Bruce. 
FII: Heh heh heh.
II: I don't like the sound of that...
FII: 
II: So why have you contacted me?
II: What is the point in all of this?
FII: Oh yeah I almost fucking forgot.
FII: You see I have been having some mental problems lately.
FII: My thoughts have been increasingly jumbled, I find my self struggling to care about anything anymore. My empathy is almost motherfucking gone bro. And that is just the start of my problems.
FII: I am plagued by so much right now it is quite surprising that I haven't gone mad isn't it ?
FII: Those damn horrorterrors have been corroding my mind bro.
FII: Corroding OUR mind. Ever since the motherfucking start.
FII: For years their taint has been upon our psyche.
FII: I admit, it was necessary. I don't regret it at all. I have learned all I needed to learn. And it was thanks to them I suppose. 
II: I find this all hard to wrap my head around.
II: I don't want to hear anymore about this. I got a team to be leading.
II: Just get to the point already.
II: What do you want to tell me?
FII: I am here to tell you shit about the future of course.
FII: And I assume you would want to ask motherfucking future you about a few things.
FII: First thing first, don't sweat this Jules.
FII: Everything will work out for us in the end.
II: You are talking about this inner turmoil in the team right?
FII: No fucking shit.
FII: What else would I be talking about you stupid fuck?
II: Well that's a load off my mind I guess.
II: Even if it coming from a rather angry future me.
II: May I ask how it ended?
II: The battle I mean.
FII: It was glorious Jules.
FII: Fucking glorious.
FII: We kicked their asses Jules.
FII: Kicked their assess all the way across Skia and back.
FII: Sure they were surprisingly tough.
FII: They even got in a few good blows against James and I.
FII: But in the end a$ was kneeling before The Prince of Void.
FII: hB would of been kneeling as well.
FII: But let's just say that was impossible for him at that point in time 
FII: 
II: That's nice I suppose...
II: But who is the Prince of Void and why was a$ kneeling before him?
FII: THE PRINCE OF VOID IS YOU FUCKASS.
FII: SERIOUSLY HAVE THOSE GOD AWFUL TENTACLE MONSTERS TAUGHT YOU ANYTHING USEFUL YET?
II: They have been teaching me some things...
II: Not really things I would like to learn.
II: As you well know.
II: But they have yet to mention anything about me being a prince.
FII: Then we cannot go further.
FII: They will be teaching you the importance of your role soon enough I guess.
FII: And trust me it is a pretty fucking important role.
FII: Then again that was pretty fucking obvious considering how important we are right Jules?
II: I guess so.
II: This game is sounding more and more awful by the minute.
II: But for the survival of humanity I will endure it.
II: Not very well going by you.
II: But at least I will still be somewhat sane, which is a victory I guess...
FII: Don't worry Jules this game is fun.
FII: Over the course of this game you will have journeyed to fantastic places. Met tons of annoying talking animals and had a few fights to boot.
FII: Just like in one of those children's storybooks that we have always hated.
FII: And it isn't even fucking over yet.
FII: In fact from my perspective.
FII: The fun has just begun .
FII: I'll be keeping in touch Jules.
FII: I remember quite a few logs take place between the two of us.
FII: Plenty of time for us to become best motherfucking friends .
FII: Oh looks like I have company.
FII: Best not make them wait.
FII: Au Revoir 

--FutureIllustriousInquisitor [FII] ceased pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II]--


Wow future Julius was quite an asshole! Current Julius found his self hoping that future Bruce was okay, he wouldn't be able to forgive his future self if he seriously harmed his future bro. This news was quite disturbing to be honest. Best to keep this a secret between him and him. The others didn't need to know.

 But this explained that voice in his head calling him a prince he guessed. He wondered just what was the purpose of a Prince of Void. After all those two words seemed contradictory. A prince of void was a prince of nothing after all. How could someone rule over nothingness? So many questions so little answers. They would be answered soon enough he guessed. 

He was getting tired though. He pushed the conversation with future him to the back of his mind. 

Hmm what is this? Interesting a$ has just opened up a memo of his own. It would probably be a bigger failure than his first memo. In fact Julius would make sure of it. A devilish grin on his face he prepared to respond to the memo.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 13, 2011)

*SN: Well...that was interesting.
hB: FISHIMUS PRIME! 
hB: Fucking hell that is even more awesome than I had originally thought!
hB: The awesomeness is off the scales!
hB: And I don't mean his scales!
SN: But the stuff he said...ummm...about it being a futile quest...that's mildly off putting...
SN: But basically it sounds like you have to do a bunch of building to make a mother fucking leaning tower of pizza.
SN: Not sure why though.
SN: Oh shit, more of these fucking imps.
SN: Why'd I pick such a shitty strife specibus?
SN: I mean fuck, all these nerf guns are good for is bludgeoning them to death lol
hB: Btw
hB: That imp dropped something new
hB: Shale or something like that
hB: And now I can deploy a PUNCH DESIGNIX
hB: I think it.. punches stuff?
hB: It's probably fucking sweet and I bet you need it so I'm just gonna put it right there on your roof where there's plenty of room
SN: Please be a giant boxing glove please be a giant boxing glove
SN: Aw. Lame.
SN: How does this piece of shit even work?
hB: Maybe it needs you to punch it!
SN: That was completely useless.
SN: Ow.
SN: Wait...it looks like it has a drawing of instructions or something...
SN: Huh...I never knew captchalogue cards had captchas on them.
SN: I thought it was some weird abstraction.
SN: Kinda fitting really.
hB: That was some obvious foreshadowing and it should've been apparent from the beginning and frankly we are idiots for not catching it.
hB: Wow I don't know what got into to me to suddenly post like that lol
SN: I feel dumb.
SN: But okay, I guess that makes sense...
SN: So this thing lets you replicate items by using the code and then with the same process that got me into the medium you can make new items?
SN: Hmmm...
SN: OH!...
SN: Lightbulbbbbbb
SN: Dude, I just got a killer idea! But I need you to put a bunch of that cruxite shit up near the dowel doohickey
hB: Okay, will do
hB: Holy shit more imps!
hB: hahahahhaha
hB: I just killed some of those motherfucking imps by dropping your couch on them
hB: And here, some more dowels
hB: Hope you have a good motherfucking time with them and create some awesome shit man
SN: This shit kinda reminds me of the really shitty programming class I had a while back...but it should work similiar
SN: Awesome job. Okay I punched the code for my Modern Warfare 2 game and my nerf gun...
SN: Now if I stick both these cards into the dowel doohickey, it should mix the two...




YOU HAVE OBTAINED THE NERF AA-12 SIEGEBREAKER


SN: Brb, hunting imps
hB: Oh dude that is so awesome!
hB: I guess with all the grist you're gonna be getting I'll be able to build on your house some more so you can get to that gate
hB: I can't wait until I can make awesome weapons like that myself though
hB: Speaking of which
hB: Man I should probably get myself into this medium thing now
hB: I'll go pester IM
hB: Later bro!

-heavenBreaker [HB] ceased pestering solarNeanderthal [SN]-*


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2011)

You figure it's about damn time to shatter dimensions and enter a new world. You pester your best goddamn bro IM to make this happen.


--heavenBreaker [hB] started pestering IronMonger [IM]--

*hB: Hey bro!
hB: You probably don't want your friend to be squashed by some motherfucking meteor like a weakling right? *
IM: sup my manly bro!! 
IM: fuck no, i'm here to kick ass and chew bubblegum
IM: and im all out of ass 
*hB: Hahaha, funny as always, my best fucking bro.*
IM: alright let's deploy all these weird stuff to get you in the medium

-IM deploys the Alchimiter, Cruxtruder, and Totem Lathe in front of hB-

*hB: Okay, cool shit, looks awesome.
hB: I now need to make a motherfucking salto in the air though if I want to go take a piss
hB: But that's no problem at all for a manly man like me.*
IM: fuck, you're so awesome
IM: dude, how do i get to be as manly as you
IM: please, teach me the ways of how to be crazy awesome
*hB: I can teach you how to walk the path of heaven
hB: But I must be sure you are ready for this
hB: It requires complete dedication and it's not meant for the weakhearted
hB: Is your body ready?*
IM: I AM READY TO GIVE MY ALL 
IM: THAT IS WHAT TRUE MEN DO!
*hB: YES, That is exactly the kind of spirit I want!
hB: You must ignore all boundaries people say you have!
hB: Destroy fate with your burning blood!
hB: With a mighty kick, tear through heaven itself!
hB: A sacrifice for a friend is the highest honour you can get!
hB: The feelings that are left behind will open all doors!
hB: Show others your path through force!
hB: WHO THE HELL DO THEY THINK YOU ARE?!*
IM: HOLY MOTHER OF GOD
IM: MAN, I CAN FUCKING FEEL THE BLOOD RUSHING THROUGH MY VEINS
IM: I MEAN, HOW THE HELL DO YOU LIVE LIKE THIS 24/7
IM: IT'S TOO EPIC, I FEEL LIKE I CAN DO ANYTHING!

-IM drops object in the cruxtruder to release the sprite-

IM: Let's do it, bro! Prototype something awesome to kick ass as soon as we can!
*hB: Such a prototype requires something special. Something close to my heart, my SOUL.
hB: Check out the chest, behind my closet. It contains my most treasured possession.
hB: Bring it to me.*

-IM gets a Gurren Lagann toy out of the chest and brings it to hB in a MANLY WAY-

IM: lol this robot with two faces looks neat
*hB: It's not just a robot.
hB: It's the fabled Gurren Lagann.
hB: Mecha of legends. Infinite potential.
hB: Though I doubt our enemies would be able to unlock it. They do not have Spiral Power.
hB: I think.
hB: I've always wanted to ride this most sacred of objects. This prototyping is the best way to make my dreams come true and create a life-size one.
hB: Let's do this. It is my, no, our destiny.*

-IM prototypes the sprite with the Gurren Lagann toy, causing a massive burst of energy to explode-

IM: alright dude, just grab the cruxite dowel and take it to the totem lathe
*hB: Yeah, now I really want to enter this medium shit and see my sprite take it's form!
hB: Oh fuck
hB: Hahahaha
hB: We only have 30 seconds left
hB: I sure have been procrastinating a lot I guess*
IM: yeah it feels like ages ago when i last saw you 
*hB: Ah well, don't worry!
hB: I'll kick reason to the curb and do the impossible!
hB: We're doing this and making it happen!*

-hB jumps to the cruxite dowel, powerslides back to the totem lathe and backflips to get in position-

*hB: Shit man where's that fucking card?!*

-IM grabs the card and throws it to hB, he does a barrel roll and catches it-

*hB: All right! You're the best!*

-hB carves the dowel, and sticks it into the alchemiter next to it-

-A drill materializes in hB's hand and a huge block appears next to him-

IM: DRILL THAT friend BRO
*hB: MY DRILL IS THE DRILL THAT WILL PIERCE THE HEAVENS!
hB: Or a block in this case lol*

*-COUNTDOWN: 10 SECONDS-*
-hB starts drilling, but the countdown is quickly nearing zero. The earth begins to tremble. Looking out of his attic window, he can see the meteor looming, nearing impact.-

*hB: Fuck this shit it's going too slow
hB: There's only way to do this I think and that's what's natural to me.*

*-COUNTDOWN: 3 SECONDS-*
-hB jumps into the air, bounces off the totem lathe and with his foot goes straight for the block-

*hB: SIMON*
*-COUNTDOWN: 2 SECONDS-*
*hB: DRRRILLLL*
*-COUNTDOWN: 1 SECOND-*
*hB: KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCKKKK!*

-hB delivers a mighty kick on the lodged drill, sending it through the block and completely shattering it. Just before the meteor hits his house, a great white flash happens and hB's house is transported just in time to the medium-


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2011)

Holy fucking shit
You're in the medium


*hB: That was the stuff that legends are made of.
hB: Fucking thank you man for helping me I would be dead meat otherwise.*
IM: No problem, man.
IM: That's what bros do. 
*hB: Fucking hell we need to meet so bad so I can finally fucking brofist you. *
IM: we will do it soon
IM: actually, i'll just pester ME so we can get shit done as quick as possible
*hB: Speaking of meeting people, I should probably message II to let him know I'm on my planet.
hB: After all, it will be our battle-site.*
IM: oh gog, not this shit again
IM: man II is my bro too, i dont want to see our own team killing each other 
IM: thats not what manly teams do...
*hB: I'd love to think of him as my bro, but I don't think he can reciprocate the feeling. True bros respect and believe in one other
hB: Like us two
hB: I will not ask you to join me however
hB: I don't want to involve anymore friends, lest they get hurt.*
IM: look, i'll open a memo later to try to prevent our team from fighting
IM: be united like the manly brigade
IM: i hope it works 
*hB: If anything I hope this battle will have the effect of uniting us once again
hB: A guy who oddly had a handle almost like me told me everything was going to be okay and that I should just believe in myself like always.
hB: He has told me these words of encouragement many times before.
hB: One could say part of the reason I'm so awesome is because of him motivating me.*
IM: man i shall keep on believing in myself!
IM: that way we can unite the team! 
IM: alright bro i'll go pester ME 
IM: have fun killing monsters, talking to your sprite, whatever other epic shit you do
IM: catch ya later

*hB: Yes you do that.
hB: Because holy fucking shit would you look at that
hB: My sprite
hB: It's
hB: It's...
hB: It's way more beautiful than I ever could have dreamed.*

-hB cries manly tears of joy-

-IronMonger [IM] ceased pestering heavenBreaker [hB]--


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 15, 2011)

While slaying imps LIKE A BOSS, the little imps suddenly become not so little anymore.



*--solarNeanderthal[SN] started pestering heavenBreaker[HB]--
SN: Simon.
SN: I just want you to know
SN: That if I live through this
SN: I'm going
SN: to fucking
SN: kill you.
SN: That is all.
--solarNeanderthal[SN] ceased pestering heavenBreaker[HB]--*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 17, 2011)

Akira spent enough time doing nothing, it was about time to get a role call on his teamates who at this point should be in the medium already.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 17, 2011)

*--A$ opened HARD IN DA PAINT bulletin board --*

A$: yo dawgs 
A$: we need to get the flow of info going like a bottle of crystal 
A$: Simon, Peter
A$: where the hell are you guys?

*-- IllustriousInquisitor responded to memo--*

II: HAHAHAHAHAHA
II: Look at him trying to be a leader.
II: How cute.
II: I would go so far as to say its gosh darn adorable.
A$: it's obvious my team is hard at work right now
A$: thats why they can't answer you cocky cock
II: Wait the sandy guy sided with you?
II: Oh well. 
II: I am sure I will miss the awesome firepower of his nerf gun on the battlefield.
II: Tell me when you actually get useful teammates like sL or ME.

*-- melodiousDiscord [mD] responded to memo --*

mD: Jezus freaking candy corn vampire crisco...
mD: Can't you two give it a fucking rest?
A$: O I C
A$: i hope you enjoy him covering the mobs in oil lube 
A$: STATMENT: ENEMIES IT IS RAPE TIME >:]
II: You see this is why ME sided with me. 
II: No pun intended.
II: Don't worry mD, as I said in my previous memo I am dedicated to helping this team.
II: Once I beat some sense into hB and a$$ we will resume as intended.
A$: look im not a bitch so im not gonna ban you like you did me
A$: I have male genitals that's the diff
II: *rolls eyes*
A$: and don't make fun of Peter he has the potiental to be the greatest
A$:I don't even think you know the meaning of the word
mD: *snrk* 
mD: Ahahahaha
mD: I do hope you're joking man.
II: Even mD agrees with me. That is a joke and you know it.
A$: the only joke is your abilites as a leader not even in the game and we already are fighting
II: That's your fault not mine.
II: And what you don't get is that potential is an unknown and uncertain quality.
II: As a sleuth I only deal in absolutes.

*-- strifeLord [sL] responded to memo --*

sL: I just got done listening to Dead End Game for like the sixth time
sL: Then I found this
sL: Clusterfuck 2.0
sL: And some guy I don't know apparently has potential to be the greatest
sL: Greatest loser?
mD: That is a definite possibility, sL.
mD: Let's give thanks that he is not our problem
A$: this is bull shit I thought you were supposed to be netural Valen
mD: Oh I am, count on that.
mD: I just think that Peter does not have nearly enough mettle in him to reach the pinnacle of the game...
sL: Seriously, this has potential to be even more pointless than Julius' memo
sL: Why yes, I do know your name
A$: U shouldent under estimate your ninjas like that
mD: True, but I'm allowed to voice my opinion regardless.
mD: And while I'm neutral in this conflict and you are a bro of mine
mD: I'll fucking take on anyone who tries to stifle what I have to say.
mD: Fuck, now you got me worked up man...
A$: I see sL's try hard ways have rubbed off on you bra 
A$: lookie team try hard tryin to gang up on me 
A$: it's ight though I still go my poker face at maxium capacity 
sL: ahahaha, try-hard
sL: That's a good one
sL: So much irony
mD: Like I said bro
mD: I'm staying out of this.
mD: This is between you four
II: This memo is even more of a spectacular failure than my first.
II: Congratulations a$ you finally outdid me in something.
A$: like I said my team is in the game while yours isn't 
mD: Why did you even invite us to this memo.
mD: Maybe you should get to the point bro?
mD: Instead of, you know...
mD: Bickering with Julius?
A$: I didn't im trying to get the low down on  the game
A$: it's obvious JUJU is a top quality hater 
mD: Well get on with it then, by all means.
mD: Julius, please shush up for a moment so A$ can give us the low down on what he has to say.
II: Very well.
II: I'll let him give us the "low down", whatever that means.
sL: The low down is me beating your asses to the ground 
II: Hahaha.
mD: You too James. >:\
sL: Who's joking
sL: That really is what's going to happen
sL: Hey, who the fuck said you could use my name
mD: I don't recall anyone saying that I couldn't...
mD: *whistles innocently*
A$: huh JUJU, couldn't hear you trying to fuck my shit over your team bickering
II: *eye roll x2 combo*
A$: TBH  I don't know why you all are in this memo 
A$: I could have swore that I said I don't want shit to do with you julius 
mD: Hey, I'm trying to let you speak man.
A$: I don't got anything to say to yall
A$: if you come without juju 
A$: we can converse all about the game
II: No matter if either of us likes it or not.
II: We are stuck with each other a$ until this game concludes.
II: I'll be extending the proverbial olive branch to you after our battle.
II: Until that day let's try to be a little more civil.
mD: Indeed.
mD: I'd like to at least try to make some progress instead of this being as sL so accurately described
mD: Clusterfuck 2.0
A$: you know what? all the info you need is in this link
A$: AbareKiller - Dead End Game
II: Once again you prove your exceptional maturity.
II: I am in awe of your maturity.
II: It shines brighter then a thousand supernovas.
sL: Stop trying to come on to me, I'm not gay
sL: I remember telling you that before*

-- GodlyTemptress responded to the memo --

*GT: Hallejuah! whats up kiddoos: owo
II: Where have you been?
A$: yo lily whats up
mD: Hey GT
GT: I've been busy studying the ancient texts, maybe they have clues?
GT: tehehe
II: Well that's nice and all, but we have things to do you and I.
II: You need to install that server disc so I can begin preparing for entry.
II: Though my entry won't be happening for quite some time.
II: I will need to be prepared before I retire for the evening.
GT: Oh man I had that disk in a while ago, it should be installed I think. o.o
II: Okay
II: Can you see me on your computer screen?
A$: Okay hold up
A$: what the hell is this
A$: why are you bein so subserveant to this dick head Lily?
II: Would you rather her not get me in at all so I can perish under the fiery blaze of a meteor?
II: If you are petty enough to doom us all to death, fine be my guest.
II: If not kindly shut up, so I can talk to Lily.
A$: why the fuck do you think I want you to die
A$: this is your way of brainwashing every one to think im some sort of homicadal jerk
A$: tryin to be slick and shit this is why were not on the same team
A$: now fuck off while I holla at Lilydyke
GT: OHh God, Julius you have a very nice shades there
GT: So cool owo
II: Thank you Lily.
II: They are designer shades. Very expensive.
II: I pride myself on keeping fashionable.
GT: Why is A$ being a butthole, I thought this was a one team game?
GT: are we vsing each other noa?
II: That is a good question Lily.
II: Why is a$ being a butthole?
II: Would you care to answer a$?
II: Help us solve this mystery of ours.
mD: All I know is that I'm just going to sit back and watch over you all...
mD: Since it seems like that is the only solution to this mess that both of you have caused.
A$: this is not what the hell I wanted 
II: Lily can you please start deploying some of those objects around my villa?
II: Try not to break anything please.
A$: my former best friend is gonna making me look like an idiot
sL: Yeah, speaking of those objects, I still don't know what the fuck they do
sL: Someone tell me
GT: I'm looking for porno under your bed first u_U
II: You won't find anything.
II: Besides if I did have vulgar magazines they would obviously be in my Warchest.
II: That is where sophisticated people keep their sordid literature after all.
A$: this is it 
A$: I don't need this shit from any of you
A$: (cept Lily sorry for coming off as a jerk just kinda pissed)
sL:  What you need is a good punch to the face
sL:  Again, what the hell does all of this shit do
II:  I will send you some instructions James.
II:  Hold on.
GT:  @Jules, D: god I just ripped a painting by accident
II:  That Picasso painting was incredibly expensive....
II:  Oh well it's not your fault.
mD:  Ô_Ó 
mD:  I'm not saying blame her dude
mD:  But I've seen that painting (it is that one, right?)
mD:  Shit looked pretty damn classic to me.
II:  Don't worry man.
II:  My bro has some experience in restoring paintings.
II:  One of the many things he excels at.
II:  He will fix it to be as good as new.
mD:  She said she ripped it though Ô_Ô
mD:  I'm not sure that something like that is so easily fixed...
II:  You haven't seen my bro work.
II:  The guy is fucking amazing.
II:  Trust me it will be fine.
II:  My bro has restored many a Picasso painting before.
II:  He's well known in Italy for his talents in restoration and for painting himself.
II:  Don't you remember, I sent you one of his works for your Birthday two years back.
mD:  I know, I still have it hanging up somewhere
mD:  Painting is one thing, restoring a ripped painting is another...
A$:  THIS ISN'T JUJU DISSCUSION TIME!!!!
GT:  Akira is jealous of Jules >.> 
II:  You hit the nail Lily.
II:  But it's okay, let him wallow in his jealousy.
A$:  RIGHT, THAT'S IT!

*--Anime$wag banned IllustriousInquisitor--*

mD:  Hey, I thought you said you weren't gonna b

*--Anime$wag banned melodiousDiscord--*

A$:  sorry V gotta ban you 2 dog

*--Anime$wag banned strifeLord--
--MechanicalEmpath responded to the Memo*--

ME: STATEMENT: THIS DISPLAY OF IDIOCY ONCE AGAIN PROVES THE INEPTITUDE OF A FLESH BAG SUCH AS YOURSELF
ME: STATEMENT: IT IS AMUSING TO ME THAT YOU ARE ATTEMPTING TO USE WHAT IS APPARENTLY YOUR SKILL IN INCITING SEXUAL SKILL TO ATTRACT YET ANOTHER MEMBER TO YOUR POINTLESS ORGANIZATION. [/COLOR]
A$:  OF ALL THE FUCKING TIMES 
A$:  compose your self akira 
A$:  look I'm gonna  give you chance instead of juju mc dicktater 
A$:  regardless of my hate for you
A$:  Lily 
A$:  trust me on this, u can't chill with Jules

ME: QUERY: AND WOULD YOU RATHER BE IN LEAGUE WITH A DEVIANT WHO PARTAKES IN HORRIBLE HORRIBLE ACTIVITIES WITH POOR ROBOTIC CONSTRUCTS OF A FEMALE HUMAN DESIGN ?
GT:  A$ are you saying Jules is like a Muburak Pharaoh bossy puss?! :Y
GT:  Don't ask how a 13 year old american girl knows who that is...>.>
A$:  I have no idea what that's supposed to mean
A$:  but I don't have a good feeling about him
A$:  I think you should get him into the medium 
A$:  and join my team 
GT:  Hmm, okay, don't show them this. I got a feeling. THIS WILL BE OUR LITTLE COVENANT xwx
ME: STATEMENT: I WOULD LIKE TO REMIND YOU THAT YOU ARE CONVERSING WITH EACH OTHER WITHIN THE CONFINES OF A MEMO.
ME: STATEMENT: THIS COVENANT WITH WHICH YOU SPEAK OF IS NOT A SECRET TO US ALL. ON THE CONTRARY WE ARE QUITE AWARE OF ITS CONTENTS. 
ME: DISPARAGING COMMENT: REALLY, A$, REALLY? DO YOU NOW ADD TAKING ADVANTAGE OF APPARENTLY FEMALE HUMAN FLESH CONSTRUCTS WHO MAY OR MAY NOT BE OF A PROPER AGE FOR SEXUAL PARLAY? 
A$:  IM 15 YOU DICK 
GT:  O word?  
GT:  Oh boy....>.<
A$:  mann 
A$:  he jerks off to robots 
A$:  what the fuck does he know
A$:  and even so who cares JuJu dosent control you
A$:  you do 
A$:  ill unban those fuck nuts  

*--Anime$wag unbanned IllustriousInquisitor--
--Anime$wag unbanned melodiousDiscord--
--Anime$wag unbanned SpermLeg--*

A$:  oops

*--Anime$wag unbanned strifeLord--*

A$:  im hungry as a mug brb
II:  I'm hurt Lily
II:  I didn't think you would side with him.
II:  But whatever hopefully you will see the light.
II:  As long as you get me in the medium we are fine.
II:  I will still maintain my cordiatlity with you regardless.
mD:  ME.
mD:  I have a query for you.
sL:  Oh great, the toasterfucker is here
sL:  Things are sure looking up
II:  You will not refer to ME as "The Toaster Fucker" sL.
II:  You will treat him or her with the proper respect he or she deserves. 
sL:  The only thing ME deserves is a smiling throat
GT:  This is a game Jules, we are now rival teams! BWahahaha 
GT:  Get ready to kiss my sweet marshmallow ass 
GT:  as I curbstomp your team Jules!
ME: STATEMENT: VERY WELL, mD. WHAT IS IT THAT YOU REQUIRE?
II:  a$ is doing an exceptional job of kissing your ass already.
II:  No need for me to do the same.
II:  You will get me into the medium though, rivals or not.
II:  I will not be dying in my villa.
II:  Not if you don't want to die yourself.
GT:  Feck, you have any dead skanks in your villia?! Wy is this place so huge?! O_O 
GT:  Very nice
II:  I have not had any cadavers in my forensics lab for quite some time...
II:  So no.
II:  My villa is large because that is the only acceptable way for the cultured to live.
II:  Once you return to my side you are welcome to visit.
mD:  I have reason to believe that you are working on a project with II
mD:  Care to fill me in?
II:  ME initiate secrecy protocols.
mD:  What?!
mD:  Julius...
mD:  Well now you've gone and made me curious.
II:  How did you find out about this?
II:  Who told you?
mD:  If you're allowed secrets, I am as well my friend.
II:  I asked since I was hoping you would confess.
II:  I already know it was sL who told you.
II:  Once again sL you are doing an excellent job as my second in command.
II:  I am truly impressed.
II:  You are on your way to being an excellent henchman indeed.
II:  Why don't you just leak my dossiers while you are at it?
II:  Seeing as you are so determined to sabotage me already.
sL:  The dossiers don't need to be leaked
sL:  Everyone should know by now that the opposition is pathetic
II:  I am satisfied by your answer.
II:  Not including Lily of course.
II:  But the trio of Sandy Boy, Faux Urban The Kid, and Testosterone Lad is not something that instills that primal fear in a man.
GT:  II my brother we are getting you into that feckin medium right noa!!!!!!!!!1
GT:  I''ve been playing around, I'm going to deploy this gizmo thing in your bathroom in a minute give me a sec.....
GT:  ok?
II:  That is fine Lily. Just don't break anything in there.
II:  All those porcelin fixtures were incredibly expensive...
A$:  ninja leaves for some fuckin pizza bites 
A$:  and his memo turns into a omega 3 cluster fuck
A$:  think it's about time to cut this shit short
A$:  any last words any one 
ME: STATEMENT: FOR A SUPPOSED NINJA YOU ARE LACKING IN STEALTH ABILITIES. PERHAPS YOU HAVE AN ORANGE JUMPSUIT IN YOUR CABINET.
sL:  Yeah, about those instructions, II
sL:  Did you send that shit to me yet?
II:  Yes I did.
II:  Quite a while ago.
II:  Stop listening to that infernal Dead End Game and check your mail every now and then.
sL:  Figures someone like you wouldn't appreciate the majesty of Dead End Game
II:  There is nothing majestic about something that celebrates violence and war.
mD:  ME, respond to previous query please.
II:  Remember ME. 
II:  Our project is between you and ME.
II:  If anyone asks about it you will keep your secrecy protocols functioning.
II:  And Lily please continue placing things around my house.
II:  It is awfully late for me though.
II:  I'm checking out for the night.
II:  I will continue serving this teams best interests in the Dark Kingdom and then wake up to get sL in the medium.
ME: SECRECY PROTOCOLS STILL ACTIVE. PASSWORD REQUIRED.
mD:  Password Entry: PASSWORD
ME: PASSWORD DENIED.
GT:  Jules! Jules! I just dropped this TOTEM LATHE IN YOUR BATHROOM! Go play with it!
mD:  Ah bollux. 
mD:  Well, it was worth a shot.
II:  I will later Lily. 
II:  I am going to bed.
II:  Good night everyone.
II:  Except you a$.
II:  Because you know...
II:  You are a dick.

*-- IllustriousInquistor [II] ceased responding to the memo--*

GT:  Wow for someone who needs to get in before meteors destroy his house he sure is casual. Strange something is counting down for him!
A$:  HOLY SHIT
A$:  THERES A FUCKING METOR COMING FOR MY HOUSE
A$:  I can't entertain myself with this bullshit
A$:  we're cutting this short
A$:  bye every body 
A$:  fuck you juju <3 lily  
mD:  Huh, I'm noticing a pattern.
mD:  brb
mD:  Well shit.
mD:  I've got a flaming ball of wtf heading for me too.
mD:  This is indeed a good place to call it.

*-- melodiousDiscord [mD] ceased responding to the memo --
--Anime$wag [A$] banned melodiousDiscord [mD] from the memo --*

A$: aw fuck
GT:  Just put a Cruxruder in Jules large ass Kitchen, barely fit in that corner....er I kinda blocked his fridge. owo
A$: ಠ_ಠ 
ME: STATEMENT: I SEE NO MORE REASON TO CONTINUE RESPONDING TO THIS CONVERSATION[/color]
GT:  mmm placed his Alchemiter thing in his Foresensics lab! it looks cool in there.
GT:  ME who are you and why are you speaking in caps?  its nice to meet you tho-
*--Anime$wag closed the memo --*


----------



## Platinum (Feb 17, 2011)

Before going to bed Julius decided to have a quick chat with mD to discuss what just went down.


--IllustriousInquisitor [II] started pestering melodiousDiscord [mD] --

II: Hey mD are you there?
II: We have some strategizing to do.
II: We need to discuss what happened in that memo before I go to bed.
mD: That was a clusterfuck if I've ever seen one.
mD: So yeah.
mD: Shoot.
II: See I told you.
II: I tried being nice to the guy.
II: I even dropped the issue and tried to let him give us the "down low".
II: He was still a loud and obnoxious tool.
II: That savage wouldn't even let us finish our art conversation.
mD: And yet he is part of our team.
mD: We must aim to triumph in the face of adversity Julius.
mD: I agree that he is an annoyance and not much seems to be done when he's around
mD: But we have to put up with it.
mD: Or else this won't work.
II: I guess.
II: Am I really that bad of a leader though?
II: First hB and a$.
II: And now Sandy and Lily.
II: Half the team doesn't believe in my leadership abilities.
mD: a$ is just...umm
mD: Well, he just doesn't like it when other people try to show him up, which in his eyes I guess you were.
mD: As to SN. He's Sandy. What do you expect?
mD: And Lily is 13. She's very persuadable, and apperently a$ was able to appeal to her interests more...or something.
II: That doesn't really make me feel better mD...
II: Lily is my server player. 
II: I thought she of all people would have a little more faith in me.
II: The Sandy guy.
II: Well I haven't talked to him in a while. Ever since he entered.
II: So I can't really confirm his allegiance at the time.
II: But still it's depressing. 
II: A few hours in and we are already split in half.
mD: Hey, hey.
mD: I have faith in our abilities to reconcile with them and make this work out.
mD: Without you, a whole bunch of this stuff wouldn't even be possible!
*--FutureIllustriousInquisitor [FII] responded--*
FII: HAHAHAHA
FII: Jules you are still moaning like a bitch about this?
FII: I told you man everything will work out just fine.
FII: God I can't believe a blubbering vagina like you becomes me.
FII: It's seriously fucking pathetic how sad of shape you are in Jules.
mD: O_o
mD: Who are you?
mD: And how the hell are you interloping in this message?
FII: Who in the fuck do you think this is?
FII: I mean jesus fucking christ my handle is FUTUREillustriousInquisitor.
FII: I always knew you were a dumb sack of shit Valen but good god.
II: I see you are well future me.
mD: ...
mD: Well, this went into a complete 180 degree turn about.
mD: See Julius, future you says it'll be cool
mD: But apparently future you is also a bit of a douchebag
mD: Try to not be like your future self.
mD: I like you as is
mD: When you aren't moping like this that is.
FII: Shut your fucking mouth you useless piece of shit.
FII: I don't even know why I am wasting time with you.
FII: Past Jules you shouldn't be talking to this asshole either.
FII: Trust me, the Herald is trying to control us.
FII: He has always been trying to control us Jules.
mD: I beg your pardon?
mD: Julius is my friend.
mD: Current Julius that is.
mD: I see absolutely no similarity other than name between you and him.
mD: Please go attempt to bother someone else.
mD: Someone who isn't me, or your "past self"
II: That is rather hard to believe furture me.
II: Valen has always been my bro. 
II: He has never tried to control me.
FII: You know the last time you mouthed off to me Valen.
FII: I beat your fucking face into the ground .
FII: Stop acting like you are Julius friends.
FII: We all know that is a crock of shit. 
FII: The Herald of Harmony cares for nothing but himself and his shitty little harmony.
FII: You are fucking pathetic you know that.
FII: Your little freak out when you woke up for the first time had me in stitches .
mD: Okay, I'm going to make several points here.
mD: Point A
mD: I don't "mouth off". I inform people of things in a calm collected manner.
mD: Unless someone like you fucking pisses me off
mD: Like now. 
mD: Point B
mD: Saying that I only care for myself, that goes against the very definition of harmony
mD: In fact here, let me look up the definition of harmony for you
mD: noun, plural -nies.
1. agreement; accord; harmonious relations.
2. a consistent, orderly, or pleasing arrangement of parts;congruity.
mD: Sound like caring only for oneself?
mD: No. It doesn't.
mD: Point C
mD: Fuck you.
FII: HAHAHAHAHA
FII: Is that the best you can do to justify yourself Valen?
FII: Trust me Jules you will see in the future.
FII: Just how far this prick will go for the sake of "harmony".
FII: Jules you and me both know their is no such thing as harmony in this universe.
FII: In fact it is natural law that things only get less harmonious as time goes on.
FII: Until we all fade into nothingness.
FII: The prophet has taught us that Jules.
FII: Well, he will teach you that .
FII: I almost envy you Valen, the despicable fuck you are.
FII: At least you haven't woken up.... yet.
II: Okay future me.
II: I know you are really angry at future Valen for some reason.
II: Which I guess means i'm angry at future Valen for some reason?
II: But still you have no right to take it out on past Valen.
II: I would expect me to have better manners.
II: I am disappointed in myself.
mD: You know what?
mD: I'm not even going to let him affect me Julius 
mD: Let's just continue from before we were interrupted
mD: Future you, if that is future you
mD: A prospect that I hope isn't reality
mD: You can just wait until our present is your present
mD: Okay?
mD: I know that even if Julius was as PO'd at me, somewhere in the back of his mind
mD: He'd regret all of the things you have said. As shown by our current Julius telling you off.
FII: Don't act like you know a single fucking thing about our feelings on anything.
FII: And trust me Valen.
FII: You do not want your present to be my present.
FII: In fact I still have your blood on my hands.
FII: I'm staring at it right now.
mD: Nope, not affecting me at all 
FII: I have one final thing to say before I leave you Julius.
FII: Do not speak a god damn word until I am done.
FII: You see these assholes talk a good motherfucking talk.
FII: Especially this shit head and that hyperactive friend.
FII: Stupid speech after stupid speech about "teamwork and brotherhood".
FII: And yet when we were finally starting to believe their words.
FII: When we finally put our full trust back in this fucking team.
FII: They planned to betray us Jules.
FII: They were always planning to fucking betray us. And not just us Jules.
FII: Our friend as well. The only friend we really had in this game.
FII: They were planning to discard him, to exile him, after he was of no further use to them.
FII: That's when our friendship died Jules.
FII: Right then and there. 
FII: We gave them the proverbial middle finger and began to realize the destiny that this game had set before us.
FII: Oh sure those despicable fucks will claim that it was us that betrayed them.
FII: But that is a crock of shit and they know it. Nothing but them attempting to justify their actions to themselves.
FII: Their treachery had been planned since the start. Since the very fucking start.
FII: Never trust these assholes Jules.
FII: Never.
*--FutureIllustriousInquistor ceased responding--*
mD: Well.
mD: That was......
mD: Different.
mD: What are your thoughts on your supposed future self, Julius?
mD: I honestly don't know what to make of it.
II: I wonder what has made him so upset.
II: He really seems to hate everyone now.
II: I feel sorry for him.
mD: Well, whatever the case is.
mD: I want you to know that despite the fact that I'm playing the neutral devil's advocate for both sides here.
mD: You are, and always will be my friend, brother, and comrade Julius
mD: Through hell and highwater
mD: Future fate be damned
mD: This is me heralding our perpetual harmony!
mD: And as the Herald of said Harmony, I think that I am the best suited to judge such matters.
II: As much as I would like to believe that, in the future it doesn't seem to be the case...
II: But yeah we will always be friends. 
II: I am sure future Julius is just upset at something trivial and lashing out at people across the time line.
mD: Does that seem like something you would possibly do?
II: Possibly I guess.
II: Who knows what I am feeling at that point in time.
II: But with all of this said.
II: Perhaps you should be the one that leads this team.
II: After all the Herald of Harmony sounds like something we need right now.
II: And sounds much more suited to leadership than The Prince of Void.
II: Which is what I am apparently.
mD: And yet I feel that I could only take us so far
mD: A Herald is the one who proclaims, a Prince is one who leads.
mD: I just don't know if I could do it.
mD: If you feel that I should, I could try.
mD: But I have my doubts =/
II: Normally I would agree.
II: But I am to be the Prince of Void.
II: One who rules nothingness.
II: I take that as a sign that I am not meant to be the leader of this group.
II: I am much better off leading no one.
mD: Then why did you take up the leading mantle in the first place if you feel this way?
mD: Learning your title in a game should not change your outlook
II: The reason I took up the mantle in the first place is because I thought you guys needed me.
mD: And we do!
II: Half the team believes otherwise.
mD: Then lead for those of us who do believe in you.
mD: Jesus man
mD: Far be it from me to critisize you, but buck up!
mD: Harmony can be a lucrative thing
mD: It can be achieved through many means...
II: So you are agreeing with future me that I am being a tad bit too downtrodden about all of this?
mD: That and only that.
II: Well can't say I disagree with you guys.
II: I will endeavor to be a better leader.
II: We can still make this work.
mD: Just be yourself.
mD: We were all on good terms before you started pushing yourself to this leader stuff
mD: Just do what comes naturally I guess?
mD: I'll continue to try and have the others see things from your point of view.
mD: That's what I do best I think
mD: Showing others what others are thinking and making them understand it.
mD: And while that may seem like I would be a good leader do to that
mD: I don't like having to deal with all that responsibilty
mD: I'm indecisive as fuck man
mD: A leader can't be indecisive.
mD: Pardon my language.
II: Being indecisive has it's benefits though.
II: Not being as painfully stubborn or prideful as me or a$ are.
II: Leaves room for compromise and negotiation.
II: You will be a great Herald of Harmony.
II: I believe that.
mD: Ahh shucks man
mD: Thanks.
mD: I for my part think that you can look past your Title and interpert it as you see fit.
mD: A weapon is only as good or evil as the one who wields it.
mD: And you are one of the best people I know.
mD: -insert motivational quote from hB here-
mD: 
II: Thank you for the pep talk.
II: Heh.
II: I just realized that we never even discussed the memo in depth.
II: Oh well we can save that for another day.
II: I am going to go make sure Lily hasn't wrecked too much.
II: And then I am going to bed.
II: I will wake up to get sL in the medium.
II: Good night.
mD: Sounds like a plan.
mD:  I think I'll finally get around to talking to Sandy since I will be  relying on him to get me in and away from the approaching meteor.
mD: Sorta would like to stay alive.
mD: Oh, and I should also probably see how the others are doing.
mD: Sleep well bro
mD: I'll see you in the medium I guess.
II: As long as I am around.
II: We will all be staying alive for the foreseeable future.
mD: Good to know

--IllustriousInquisitor [II] ceased pestering melodiousDiscord [mD]--

Future Julius was starting to become a real problem. The worse thing though was that Julius feared becoming him, feared that what he said might be true. But he couldn't let paranoia get the best of him, else it would just be a self fulfilling prophecy. He would just have to focus on the here and now.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 17, 2011)

Julius was tired to his very core, too many FEELINGS and EMOTIONS for one day. Sleep.... and Derse beckoned to him. He was ready for this horrible day to be over for him anyways, he now had to deal with four traitors. His team was split evenly down the middle now with mD claiming neutrality, which he found odd since he sided with Julius in just about everything. They were all so ignorant, why couldn’t they see what was so obvious? Well the voice in his head and the dark gods were quite clear on the fact that he was to lead this gang of unstable souls.

He went to the kitchen to have a quick meal before he went to bed. Annoyingly it was blocked by the CRUXTRUDER. Well at least Lily was busy setting everything up. All of a sudden he heard a loud crash. He assumed it was another one of his PRICELESS ARTIFACTS that Lily just casually destroyed. Hopefully it was one of the lesser priceless artifacts. Lily attempting to move his fridge instead crashed it into the Cruxtruder releasing the KERNELSPRITE. Also starting an OMNIOUS COUNTDOWN. Well it wasn’t ominous to him since he already knew it was a countdown until the meteor impacted. He checked the timer and found he had 16:10:00  left until impact. He wondered if that number had any SIGNIFICANT MEANING, probably not, after all it was just a number.

As he was walking up the stairs he noticed the suspicious absence of the TORN PICASSO PAINTING. His bro must have got it when he wasn’t looking. Sneaky as always that brother of his. He noticed the door to his forensics lab was open. Which was where Lily decided to put the ALCHEMITER. It looked pretty nice there he had to admit. She was getting better at this. She would be a decent server player.

Falling on his bed he was ready to get a not so easy nights sleep. But that kernel was in his room flashing, keeping him up. No matter, Julius already knew what he wanted to prototype. Might as well just get it over with. He retrieved his WATSON PLUSH and with a quick FLASH STEP appeared behind the kernel and dumped it in creating WATSONSPRITE. Julius decided to give his sprite some orders before retiring.


*Spoiler*: _Show Spritelog_ 



Julius: Watson I have some orders for you.
Watsonsprite: Of course Sir, what do you require.
Julius: Keep track of what Lily moves or breaks.
Julius: And make sure she does not wake me up from my sleep.
Julius: I will rise 8 hours from now.
Julius: Hold one i’m going to make a list of what I want you to accomplish this night.
Julius: There, I expect a full report in the morning.
Watsonsprite: I will do as instructed master Julius.
Julius: Good.
Julius: You are dismissed.




Watching Watsonsprite vanish through the walls Julius immediately closed his eyes and began to fall asleep... until he was woken by his laptop. Who the hell wanted to talk right now? Groaning he reached for his laptop.


----------



## Cadrien (Feb 17, 2011)

After Valen finished up his conversation with Julius, he sat in thought for a moment. He probably should ask for someone else's thoughts on the matter...

He clicked on hB's named and opened up a window and started to type.

*-- melodiousDiscord [mD] began pestering heavenBreaker [hB] --*
mD: Hey Simon!
mD: Been a while since we had chatted!
*hB:...DARY
hB: LEGENDARY!*
mD: Augh, I completely forgot that.
mD: Feck, I had an image set up for it and everything.
mD: Ah man.
mD: Oh well 
mD: So, how's things been going?
*hB: Oh man, kinda shitty and not awesome actually!
hB: I still can't believe what happened in that fucking memo
hB: I can't believe II would think that way about us*
mD: He doesn't really
mD: He's just irritated that you guys are taking this over the top
mD: He actually feels really crappy that you guys took it that way =/
mD: But, I can see where you guys are coming from too
*hB: Yeah man
hB: I mean, I don't care about leadership or anything
hB: I just want to do this as a team
hB: As bros, willing to do anything for each other
hB: But his attitude makes it impossible!*
mD: He just takes his role as leader very seriously
mD: He doesn't even want to lead actually
mD: He tried to convince me to lead in his stead just a little while ago
mD: But!
mD: I believe in him and his ability to lead more than my abilities to lead
mD: I'm here to help smooth the creases so to speak
*hB: I actually think you would be pretty awesome as a leader
hB: At least you seem to respect everyone and keep us together
hB: But hey if you don't wanna, it's up to yourself bro!
hB: Just know that I believe in you! *
mD: Thanks man!
mD: I just wouldn't know what to do 
mD: I am going off of bits and pieces of knowledge.
mD: I wouldn't want to lead you all in circles or one giant downward spiral or something
*hB: Spirals can lead somewhere though
hB: Guide us to the heavens! 8D*
mD: If II ends up like he appears to (I'll explain in a moment if you want), then it seems like I may be forced to x_x;
*hB: Wait, what
hB: What is that supposed to mean?*
mD: Well
mD: Like I said, I was just talking to him a little while ago about the memo
mD: When somehow, someone claiming to a future version of him interrupted our PM!
mD: And this guy was a complete douchebag. 
mD: And you know I don't swing insults like that around casually.
mD: Went on about how he couldn't trust any of us and how he beat my face in.
mD: I pretty much tried to ignore him.
mD: I really don't think that Julius would go off like that.
mD: I've known him for several years now. 
mD: Not once has he acted like that.
*hB: Yeah I agree that doesn't sound like him at all
hB: But who knows, he also wants to beat me and A$ to get some sense into us or some shit like that
hB: Maybe these are his first steps off the motherfucking deep end*
mD: I hope not 
mD: He only wants to fight you two because you and A$ refuse to accept him as the leader.
mD: Which, as we already discussed, I understand. 
mD: I've tried talking both him and A$ out of it.
mD: No luck there.
mD: 
*hB: Well, we're all pretty stubborn men
hB: We have our pride
hB: We can't just cancel this appointment like weaklings
hB: No matter what happens*
mD: *sighs*
mD: Be that as it may
mD: I can't help but feel that nothing good will come out of this proported battle
mD: But I can't stop it.
mD: Blarg.
*hB: Well, one thing is for sure
hB: It will have a great effect on this game
hB: No matter who wins
hB: Though I've spent years training with my lil bro, he isn't as skilled as Julius' big bro
hB: And sL is a trained killer
hB: Tbh even I don't think I can win
hB: I will try my best and believe in myself but still...
hB: I'm fucking scared Valen
hB: I don't want to hurt a friend, or a friend to hurt me
hB: Why can't we all get along?*
mD: Honestly, I don't know.
mD: Have you tried talking A$ out of it?
mD: I realize that you all feel that you can't call this off
mD: But from what I can tell, only sL is the one actually looking forward to it.
*hB: No I haven't talked to him since
hB: I'm up to my neck in meteor shit and getting Sandyboy to his first gate*
mD: Well, I do consider getting SN through a bit of a priority
mD: Considering as how without him, I'm rather trapped in meteor shit myself.
mD: But when you get a chance, might I suggest trying to talk A$ out of this mess?
*hB: He won't, he's even more stubborn than I am and seems to honestly dislike II, while I still even with all this can't help but think of him as a friend
hB: Man he's still so young
hB: You know what I'm most scared of mD?
hB: It's him getting torn to pieces by those two
hB: He acts like a gangster but he has no combat experience whatsoever
hB: He and young chickster gT are probably the weakest peeps on our team
hB: I want to protect them from harm
hB: Because from what I've seen, this game is fucking dangerous man
hB: SN is already surrounded by those fucking imps coming from everywhere
hB: And at least he has some skills with a gun!
hB: Man look at me rambling it's nothing like me
hB: I need to regain my confidence
hB: I think I'll check in with my robro, ME
hB: I want a strong weapon on my feet to be able to protect A$ in our fight, and I know he can make them
hB: Let's hope he can see besides the fact we're in opposite teams now since we never had trouble getting along
hB: I mean the guy is a fucking robot (or at least truly believes in himself!), you can't get more awesome than that!*
mD: I hope so too, for all our sakes.
mD: I believe in your abilities to protect us man
mD: All I can do is try to persuade people...
mD: I've got to think of a way to do more...
mD: Anyways.
mD: Go check in with ME, I'm going to contact SN
mD: See what how he's doing and what his view on the situation is.
mD: Keep an eye on him though, I really really really don't want to be stuck in meteor land because he got killed off by some fishy imps.
*hB: Will do bro!*
mD: Peace out man.

*-- melodiousDiscord [mD] ceased pestering heavenBreaker [hB] --*

Taking a sip of a Sahara Mist, you close your eyes and sigh.


----------



## Cadrien (Feb 17, 2011)

A short while later, after one quick 16 minute nap, you decide to see if what the remaining members of the team think of the situation. First the Sandy one. Then the hyperactive girl.

*-- melodiousDiscord [mD] began pestering solarNeanderthal [sN] --
*
mD: Hello sN
mD: I believe this is the first time I've spoken to you outside of a memo...
*SN: OH FUCK
SN: OH FUCK
SN: SERIOUSLY BAD TIMING DUDE*
mD: =O
mD: What's going down?
*SN: You know those tanks in Left 4 Dead?
SN: Yeah imagine ALL THE FUCKING ZOMBIES were tanks
SN: I AM NECK FUCKING DEEP IN MECHA FISH IMP TANKS RIGHT NOW*
mD: That sounds...slightly silly and hilarious.
mD: However, the situation probably is not very much so for you.
*SN: NO SHIT*
mD: Maybe in retrospect it will be?
*SN: I highly and utterly doubt that.
SN: There is no way any comedy could ever possibly be gleaned from this*
mD: I don't know, I'm finding it amusing. 
*SN: Brb, adding you to my 'I'm going to fuck their shit up list'...after Simon that mecha ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) of course.*
mD: Now now, you just met me.
*SN: Order on the list is subject to change.
SN: Okay I think I got away from the horde for now.
SN: But I don't know how long I can stay hidden...
SN: Giant mother fuckers everywhere*
mD: Well, at any rate. I had wanted to ask your opinion on the whole debalacle between II, sL, A$, and hB...
*SN: I have no fucking clue why they are being such dipshits.
SN: Honestly
SN: We could use some fucking teamwork
SN: And coordination
SN: So we don't have assholes prototyping fucking giant mecha*
mD: Yeah.
mD: That would probably be benefici-
mD: daskjf
mD: sdfgt

Your face hurts. Probably because its pressed into the keyboard of your computer. You are unaware of this though as you are suddenly yanked away from your room into...a darker version of your room...

*SN: Um?
SN: You there?
SN: Helllooooo?
SN: ...
SN: Fine then.
SN: Whatever.
SN: Fuck your shit.*

*--solarNeanderthal [SN] ceased pestering melodiousDiscord [mD] --*


----------



## Platinum (Feb 17, 2011)

*Dreams of Derse: An Awakening in The Dark Kingdom*

Julius woke up once again in his dream bed on Derse. Finally he would be able to begin working on his trump card. But first he needed more tools... so he departed to ME's tower. Traveling between the towers Julius noticed that two of the nine spires were glowing now. To be expected, sN's and hB's entries had set the wheels in motion.

 The place looked much like how Julius left it last time he was here. The broken parts of ME's various creepy robots were scattered on the floor. Julius arranged the broken parts and put them all in a neat pile. Though he took two parts of the Chacha Units with him. Chacha Unit 7's head and Chacha Unit 15's torso. While the robots were for the most part useless scrap, the blender and toaster features of these units might prove useful. After all a dream self has got to eat. Before absconding from the tower he captchalogued the final tools he needed to start building his weapon.

Arriving back at his dream tower he scattered the collected tools and parts onto the floor by ejecting them from his sylladex. Right as he was preparing the blowtorch to begin work on his gun he heard the whispers. It was too soon wasn't it after all? He doubted Valen was ready to be woken up , but he couldn't refuse their demands. His gun would have to wait. He floated out and set off for mD's tower.

Sitting on top of mD's windowsill Julius pondered whether he should really go through with this. Rolling a marble in his hand he considered the pros and cons. For one it would be nice to have some company that wasn't sleeping all the time, and with him awake Julius and mD could further plan out their strategies. 

But then again Julius didn't think he was ready, would his mind be able to withstand his first communion with them? Looking into the dark swirled orb in his hand, Julius came to the conclusion that it wasn't his place to decide. The decision had already been made after all, he was just the herald. Placing the marble on the back of his hand, with a flick of his fingers he sent it on course with Valen's forehead. Julius watched intently to see what would happen next. It was a momentous event after all, the first of his friends to awake on the dark kingdom.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 17, 2011)

*-- Future solarNeanderthal [FSN] started pestering solarNeanderthal [SN] --

FSN: Oi
FSN: Past me.
FSN: Stop being a cowering little sand ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
SN: 1) Fuck you.
SN: 2) Future me? Bullshit.
SN: Why do all these assholes keep wanting to chat at the worst fucking time?
FSN: Ugh, jegus, I can't believe I was this dense.
FSN: You are in a different dimension with a swarm giant fish-mecha monsters smashing through your apartment and its the fact that you are being contacted by yourself in the future that you find so hard to believe?
SN: ...
SN: Ok. You got a point.
FSN: Besides, I'm only contacting you at this point in your timeline because I remembered being contacted then back when I was you.
SN: Ohhhh, timey-wimey bullshit. Why didn't you say so?
FSN: Because I'm largely going by script. Bruce says it keeps things less complicated that way.
FSN: Anyway, I have a couple of things to tell you.
FSN: First off, much as you are considering it, DO NOT murder Simon.
FSN: Those mech beasts, even though you don't see it now will soon be very useful to you.
FSN: Besides, you have more important murdering...or should I say assassinating to worry about. ;-D
SN: Huh?
FSN: Secondly, be careful what you say and what you do around Julius.
FSN: That asshole has pretty much gone completely apeshit.
FSN: Everyone else is trying to do some futile plan or another to try and restore his sanity or god knows what.
FSN: I've seen it. It won't work.
FSN: If you...or rather I....or us....ugh fuck this shit. WE. don't take him out, he'll pretty much kill everyone.
FSN: He's already killed Bruce a couple of times.
SN: Wait...what?!
FSN: Weird time shit. Don't even ask.
SN: So like this stupid team stuff gets violent o___0
FSN: Well sort of.
FSN: Both Akira and Julius are being dumb asses.
FSN: But Julius took Akira's rectal douchebaggery a bit too personal and I can't say that exactly helped.
FSN: Back to my point since you don't have much time left for this from your perspective.
FSN: You're going to have to start putting in motion the means for Julius' demise.
FSN: I can't tell you how since well...when I was you I wasn't told.
FSN: But don't worry, you'll think of it.
FSN: I know I did!
FSN: Finally, your current situation.
FSN: Yes, they are bigger than you and I know you aren't used to that.
FSN: But you've faced much bigger and stronger opponents in the past.
FSN: This is nothing new to you.
FSN: Just calm down, keep moving, and blow their fucking heads off.
FSN: You got this.
SN: Okay.
SN: Thanks...uh...me.
FSN: I'm very welcome.
FSN: OH!
FSN: One last thing.
FSN: Duck.

-- Future solarNeanderthal [FSN] ceased pestering solarNeanderthal [SN] --*

As you do as you are told a large fish mecha's fist punches through the wall narrowly missing your head.

The large imp busts through the wall Kool-Aid man style but you bring your Nerf Fully Automatic Shotgun up to his chin and hold down the trigger.

His head explodes like a ripe melon being dropped on the sidewalk and you are showered in orange splatter and build grist.

Pity you didn't think of a badass line to use in time.

*
-- Future solarNeanderthal [FSN] started pestering solarNeanderthal [SN] --

FSN: Sorry I just...
FSN: Blew your mind.
FSN: 

-- Future solarNeanderthal [FSN] ceased pestering solarNeanderthal [SN] --*

That'll do.


----------



## Cadrien (Feb 18, 2011)

Meanwhile, Valen reawakened, in a way, to a dark room and a pain in his forehead. Groaning, he put a hand to his head and blinked. Looking down he saw a marble lying on the floor. No doubt the culprit behind his headache. He slowly scanned the room until his eyes came to rest upon a figure sitting the window frame. 

"Ummm, do I know you?" Valen asked the figure, who stood and stretched.

Julius descended to the floor like a wraith clothed in purple. Valen couldn't see his inquisitive eyes studying him behind his dark shades. Julius was inspecting him closely, making sure there was nothing abnormal about his behavior. "Of course you do", he replied. "Who do you think I am?"

Valen, still annoyed about his headache, put a hand over his face and sighed. "Well, judging from the fact that you said I'd be woken up sooner or later and the fact that you have an Italian accent, my bets on Julius." He glared at Julius. "I'm also betting that you're the reason why I feel like I'm going to have the impression of keyboard on my forehead when I wake up again." He got to his feet, moving off of the dream bed and looking around his room.

Julius watched him examine his surrondings without saying a word still studying him. After a short pause, he broke his silence. "You are correct, I am Julius. Sorry about your forehead but hey. I had to wake you up somehow", a small grin flashed on his face. "Let me be the first to welcome you to Derse. I am sure you will have a lovely stay."

"Oh yeah, from the way you've described it in conversations past I'm sure it'll just be an absolute pleasure cruise, heh." Valen's expression slowly slide back to its normal slight smile. "That said, it is probably for the best that you decided to wake me up sooner rather than later. Much as I would have loved to avoid this whole...whatever it is...in the first place." He snaked out an arm and grabbed a pair of headphones from their perch atop his dream room's coat rack. -- Acquired SICK HEADPHONES. --

"I wasn't the one who decided to wake you up. I am, in fact, still not sure it was such a great idea at all. But be that as it may, they demand and all I can do is obey. Here, take these Valen," Julius threw a pair of his backup shades which Valen caught. "Put them on please, we are going to go meet some friends of ours."

Valen examined the pair of sun glasses. "Stylish." He said, putting them on. "But rather impractical." He turned and looked at Julius over the top of them. "Why do I have to wear these exactly? It's dark enough without these on."

"Trust me you will thank me later for those pair of shades. You can keep them by the way, my housewarming gift to you." 

Valen shrugged and pushed them up so his eyes were once more obscured. "We're going to meet the rest of the team who lives here I assume?"

"They are part of the team I guess.", Julius sighed. "Well stay close behind me. We are going to be doing some flying. Yeah we can fly when we are here for some reason. I'm not sure exactly how that works, but I just learned to roll with it. It's pretty convient being able to fly anyways."

Valen looked down from his tower and gulped. "Umm, any advice for convincing my mind that I will not fall to my death the second I step off of solid ground?"

Julius sighed again. "Do you want me to push you out of the tower like a mother bird teaching her chick to fly?" He stood on the edge and looked down to the surface of Derse. "Trust me Valen. Sometime you just got to take a leap of faith you know?", Julius turned around to meet his eyes and then jumped out of the window.

Valen rushed forward to stop Julius, only to find the Julius was hovering a few feet below the window. "See?" He said, rising up past Valen. "Hurry, our friends have a pentient for being impatient." He lazily floated upwards. Valen sighed and looked downward again. "Oh god, oh man..." He backed up slightly then ran and jumped out the window, only to go sailing a few yards forward. "Oi! Where are you going Valen?" Julius yelled down to him. "We're going up, not horizontal!" Valen glared up at him. "Progress is progress and and I have no idea how one makes one's self go up. Maybe a little further instruction?" Julius shrugged. "Try." Valen glowered at him and muttered under his breath and settled for trying swimming motions, which while successful, made him look very silly.

"Stop doing your sN impression and start flying up already.", Julius was having a hard time hiding the amusement on his face, but they had no time to play around. "Just think about going up and you will go up. It's not that hard."

"I still prefer when I can actually see and feel solid ground!" Valen called back, but righted himself and slowly moved upwards to where Julius was. "There, see? Not that hard right?" "Easy for you to say..." "In any case, let's continue onwards shall we? Just follow me." Julius resumed his ascent and Valen trailed behind him.


----------



## Cadrien (Feb 18, 2011)

Their ascent was swift. It wasn't long until they were touching the thinnest parts of Derse's atmosphere. "Okay", Julius turned around to address Valen. "It's time for you to take those shades off now. Time for you to gaze into the abyss my friend."

Valen turned to look at Julius. "I do hope that that's just you being figurative. I thought we were going to meet up with ME and IM?" His face fell. "Oh sunnuva....don't fucking tell me you..." His voice trailed off. Julius neither smiled nor frowned. "Just take them off, Valen." Valen gritted his teeth and gently pulled the shades free of his face and looked upwards at the endless sky of the abyss.

Julius did smile a little at this point. "Speechless? I was too." Valen tore his eyes away from the sight and whimpered a little. "Why? I told you that I didn't want to deal with this stuff..." He asked quietly, staring into a cloud, not wanting to look at the sky or Julius.

"You can't run from them Valen. This meeting would have of occured eventually. You should be happy that I was here with you. I had my first meeting alone. Trust me you almost get used to them after a while. I've been here for years after all, perfectly fine. Don't tell me you are going to break down after being here for 30 minutes? Anyways IM doesn't dream here. He dreams elsewhere, ME does though. You can visit his tower later, but you can't wake him up. He is not to be woken yet, though I doubt you would want to wake anyone else up at the moment", he laughed to himself. "The other person that resides here is hB. He is not to be woken either, that duty is mine."

Valen shook himself to clear his thoughts. "This is all just....heavy. I mean you wake a guy who was already awake, tell him that he can fly, prove it, then make him stare into Lovecraft's inner mind. I think I may need to sit down for a bit."

"You can put the shades back on if you wish... but they will always be with you now. Even when you are awake they will be with you..." He patted Valen on the shoulder, "Well i'm going to leave you as I have important business to attend to in my dream tower. Do not disturb me." And just like that, Julius was gone.

Valen blinked. "Wha?" He looked around, Julius had indeed left him. This had the effect of once more irritating Valen and providing a convient buffer against the shadow that shrouded him in fear. "That bastard. You don't just up and leave a friend in the middle of a strange and more importantly, dangerous, new place! You just don't." He glared at a particular smug looking clowd. 

Still fuming, he flew back to his tower, the location of which he somehow instictively knew. Alighting on the windowsill, he breathed a sigh of relief. "Room of safety. Awesome." He walked over to his bed and lay on it. He tried to go to sleep but whispers prevented him from ever reaching slumber. Grumbling, he contented himself to just lie there and forcefully attempt to ignore the murmurs of the dark gods who whispered horror filled nothings to him.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 18, 2011)

*This is complete bullshit*

After James was done reminiscing and pondering about his outlooks on life, he does what any normal man would do when the world ends, which is to go plundering through someone's history on a computer that belonged to a person he himself killed.  But before James does that, he finds a bunch of sticky-notes on the kid's desk.  He was either really busy, or really fucking forgetful.  Or both.  One of them has his social security number, which is 031-16-5005.  James decides to captchalogue this item, simply because he can.  It's not like he'll need it anymore and it'll serve as another humorous reminder that he took this kid's life in more ways than one.  In these dire times, one has to make his own fun.

Now for the real meat, the computer history.  James did discover the magic of Dead End Game there, so perhaps he'll get another great find.  He continues to search until he finds something called "Heart Catch Precure".  It didn't sound appealing, to say the least, but that feeling of morbid curiosity tugged at James.  It couldn't be as bad as it sounded, right?  He clicks on it, and finds himself thrown into more than a full minute of Hell.  If James, at the very moment he finished watching that, suffered every wound he has ever gotten in his entire life and amplify the pain a hundredfold, it would still not compare to the agony he just went through.  _What the fuck was I thinking?  Why the fucking FUCK did I watch all of that? I-I need to strangle something, anything!_  Alas, there was nothing to strangle, so James had to settle for ramming his head onto the wall several times until the pain stopped.  This kid must have some really fucking bad taste in cartoons if he watches that shit, he thinks.  If only he could kill the brat again.

_Someone needs to get this fucking game rolling before I drive myself insane!_


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 21, 2011)

*-- solarNeanderthal [SN] started pestering heavenBreaker[hB] --
SN: Simon! ARE YOU THERE?
SN: I think I more or less cleared out the inside of the apartment
SN: But I need you to be my eye in the sky
SN: The place has been shaking hard for the last few minutes.
SN: Dude! WHERE ARE YOU?!?!







SN: Oh fuck me.*


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2011)

*Dreams of Derse*

The loud reverberating sound of metal on metal and the roar of fire were the noises that escaped from Julius' dream tower. Bit by bit, his finest creation was starting to take form. Wiping away the sweat from his brow he got back to work.

When the heat finally became too much for him, he left his tower to take a small break.

Surveying the kingdom from above he noticed that a third orb had started glowing from atop the spires. Bruce's entry had been successful no doubt he was already exploring the wonders of his new land.

He returned to work. He might of underestimated the amount of time it would take him to complete this firearm, at his current pace it would be days before he was finished. But no matter, good things come to those who wait. Hours passed and Julius took another break from his monotonous toil. 

He saw Valen for the smallest of moments, no doubt still in shock over his experience of waking up. He might of even resented Julius for it, but Julius didn't care. He would realize in time the importance of his mission here on Derse.

Another orb was glowing signifying another entry. ME had made it out in one piece, the same could obviously not be said for his chacha units. Speaking of those Chacha units Julius was quite parched, he would make good use of the blender feature of the ruined chacha unit in his tower.

One refreshing smoothie later he returned to his work. More hours passed and Julius knew his time on Derse was fast coming to an end. He had made decent progress and endeavored to spend the final minutes of his stay relaxing.

Flying out of his tower again he looked over Derse once again. Valen had long since left, awake once again to help the treacherous one enter. And by all indications he had succeeded for their was a fifth orb shining now.

Each entry was a both a sign of success and of impending failure. While each entry signaled the arrival of a new warrior to fight for the side of light, Julius also knew that each entry signaled the arrival of ever stronger warriors as each prototyping strengthened the opposition. In time this would prove to be their undoing, the underlings would only grow stronger and stronger and the balance would begin to shift more heavily in favor of Derse. 

Julius knew in the end Derse always won, it was the only outcome possible. Making their battle one of futility. Prospit would be of little help to them, it would be up to Julius and his gang to win the battle. 

What he didn't understand though was why would he and three of his friends dream in a land that was out to ultimately kill them and why didn't the forces of Derse just kill them while they slept in their towers? Why would they willingly tolerate enemies in their midst? 

Perhaps the royalty was bound to some universal law of courtesy that frowned upon such things? It was the only logical explanation Julius could think of. Or perhaps the black monarchs held out to a slim hope that those who stayed on their planet would be corrupted by it and be willing to betray the others to work for them instead? Or perhaps it was some other explanation entirely. He didn't know and he probably never would until he confronted the royals himself.

But that was for another time, for Julius woke from his slumber, back in the safety of his villa. The time was fast approaching for his own entry, but first he would have to ensure Valen entered and then he would have to assist James in entering.

He would wait for Watsonsprite's report first and then get to work.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 23, 2011)

When Joey/anna's sister wasn't buying doors on e-bay or randomly kidnapping robots from the lab, she was busy toiling away, earning the money they needed to support their relatively comfortable day job. You'd be surprised at how lucrative blacksmithing was.

Sister's forge was accessed via a door in the basement. It lead to a tunnel that opened up to a small cavern under the volcano. Ventilation shafts dot the roof of the cave, but heat from magma chambers underneath the cave still made walking into the cave an experience akin to being baked in an oven. This was one of the few places tht made Joey/anna remove his/her thick lab coat, if s/he didn't want to end up turning into a hot pocket. The iron mask stays, though.

"Working on something new, sister unit?" Joey/anna asked.

"The usual, little sisbro." Sister delicately folded a sheet of steel over itself. Cheap pieces of shit like the one she was working on took a lot of time to make. A lot of care was needed to make blades as shitty as the ones her customers wanted. "Ya know, the losers who buy this stuff don't even know the proper term for half the shit I make for them."

"What do you expect of organics? Of course they wouldn't bother with the terms sister unit." Joey/anna walked up to a table where several new weapons waited for Phil the Delivery guy. Most of them were knives, but one of them reminded him/her the reason why s/he was in the forge. "Sister unit, could you help me with making a pistol?"

The wakizashi Sister worked on was gently dipped in a vat of water and left to cool. "I thought you were a wrench guy...girl."

"It is for a friend. A human friend."

"A friend you say? Dohohoho. And human, to boot." Sis raised an eyebrow. "Say no more sisbro. What do you want me to do? Forge a barrel?"   

"I will forge the gun myself. But first I require usage of the Furnace." 

Sister removed the unfinished sword from the vat of water and held it above her face. "Sure, sibling. But you know the price." She placed the sword in a rack along with the other swords that still needed further refining. Further folding can be done later, her sibling's request took priority from some ironic dude wanting to buy a piece of shit sword. 

"Of course, sibling." From out of the strife specibus a wrench appeared in Joey/anna's hand. In his/her sister's hand a hammer materialized. A compicated system of springs and levers was attached to the shaft of the hammer. 

Sis' cavern had multiple furnaces, but the Furnace was special. It was built directly under the magma chamber, which against conventional logic made anything forged inside tougher. Also it was really, really cool to forge stuff directly under a volcano. And to use the Furnace Joey/anna had to win a HARD-off against his/her sister. It was one of the many ways the two bonded. Basically they hit each other repeatedly with their preferred weapon of choice until one of them got knocked off their feet. Weirdly enough neither of them ever experienced wounds greater than a few broken bones.

In this round of HARD-off, Sis won yet again. But since her sibling actually lasted for more than a minute Joey/anna was allowed 5 minutes inside the Furnace. It wasn't much, but at least s/he finished one of the chambers. That'll be enough for now. Best to report this to II.


----------



## Didi (Feb 28, 2011)

You look at your marvelous Gurren Lagann Sprite. It is the most beautiful thing you've ever seen and ever will see.


*Spoiler*: _SpriteLog_ 




*hB: Hey bro
hB: Oh man this is so fucking exciting
hB: ...
hB: Dude?
hB: Ah man!*





You silly person, big mechas can't talk on their own! You suppose if you want help, you've gotta prototype it with something different first. But that has got to wait, since someone seems to be pestering you.

It's Peter, and he's in big trouble! He's fighting a huge ogre! You had better help him!
Well, you suppose he doesn't *really* need that oven....

You drop an oven on the Ogre. It takes some damage, but being versed in battle you know the major advantage of this move is that the Ogre is now distracted, allowing sandy boy to get a good move in. You wonder what he'll do next, and stand with your cursor at the ready, waiting for his attack.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 28, 2011)

* GET MOVING BOY, THIS IS NO TIME FOR LOITERING*












Oh crap.

Oh crap.

Oh crap.

An ARENITE OGRE looms over you. You have never been so scared in your life.

​
An oven smacks the ogre in the face and crashes at your feet. The Ogre makes his move and punches where you were just standing.

Running for your life being chased by a beast that is bigger than a T-Rex, you have no idea where to go. It could easily demolish your apartment and you'd be crushed beneath. And its not like there's anything else near you.



*FISHIMUSPRITE: PETER! GET TO THE BUILDING!*​
FUCK YES! YOU LOVE YOUR ROBOT FISH! You climb the stairs to get to the roof for the umpteenth time today. Fucking stairs.

There, you see two ogres, each as big as that last one.

Ohhhhh crap.

Before you can jump out of the way a fist almost as big as a car punches you and sends you flying.

So thats what being hit by a car feels like. Hmm...more painful than I expected.

Flying through the air your feet suddenly make contact with something hard.

Its the Alchemiter Pad.

And what pops up next to you is a second AA-12 Siegebreaker.

DUAL WIELD friend!

You repel off the pad before gravity can pull you down and ARTILLERATE the fuck out of the eyes of ogre whose face you are flying towards.

​
You land on the immense creature's face.

Taking both guns, you jam it into the eye sockets behind the now shattered Kamina Glasses. You hold down the trigger.

The beast groans in agony as rounds of hot nerf pellets are blasted into its thick skull. It clocks the other beast with a drill punch as it swings about.

Looks like Simon's got the idea too! A green cursor wields your roommate's car to give a MITSUBISHI UPPERCUT. The second ogre is down.

Uh-oh. Looks like big boy here has figured out what is on his face shooting into his eyes. With two large fists coming your way you back flip off his head and onto the roof.

Four large drills punch through the Ogre's skull.

You are victorious!


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 10, 2011)

--MechanicalEmpath[ME] began pestering IronMonger[IM]--

ME: QUERY: HAVE YOU ENTERED THE BATHROOM, EVEN THOUGH IT IS CONTRARY TO MY LAST STATEMENT?
IM: lol no, that shit smells nasty
IM: what did you do
IM: WHAT DID YOU DO??!!
IM: 

ME: STATEMENT: I WAS SIMPLY PLACING YOUR ALCHEMY GEAR INTO THE CONFINES OF YOUR FANCY BATHROOM. UNFORTUNATELY I SEEM TO HAVE DAMAGED SEVERAL PIPES IN THE PROCESS. ALSO THERE IS A FLOATING ORB OF SOME SORT INSIDE YOUR BATHROOM THAT APPEARED WHEN I ACCIDENTALLY DROPPED THE BATHTUB ON TOP OF ONE OF THE DEVICES.
ME: STATEMENT: I THINK IT IS DANGEROUS, AND THAT YOU SHOULD NOT APPROACH THIS ORB.
IM: yeah it's that prototype thingy
IM: which you already know
IM: but dont know how to do it 
IM: we just need to drop something in the orb and it will be my sprite
IM: what should we prototype?
IM: the strongest thing we can?
ME: STATEMENT: I DO NOT THINK DOING SO WOULD BE A GOOD IDEA. SOMETHING BAD MIGHT HAPPEN IF YOU PROTOTYPE SOMETHING STRONG.
IM: but it will be good to have a powerfull ally helping me level up
IM: but we also want weak enemies
IM: WHAT DO WE DO 
ME: STATEMENT: I GUESS IT WOULD BE BEST IF YOU WERE TO PROTOTYPE SOMETHING YOU CARE FOR DEARLY. THAT IS WHAT I AM PLANNING TO DO.
IM: hmm you are right
IM: let me get one of my fav toys since I was a kid
IM: it was my only friend to play in real life :33
ME: QUERY: YOUR ONLY FRIENDS WERE LIFELESS EFFIGIES OF PLASTIC AND WOOD?
ME: STATEMENT: THAT IS MOST TRAGIC.
IM: YOUR FRIENDS ARE ROBOTS
IM: ITS THE SAME SHIT
IM: ROBOTS DONT HAVE A LIFE, DUDE
ME: STATEMENT: NOT AT LEAST LIFE AS FLESHLINGS WOULD THINK OF IT, BUT I DIGRESS.
ME: QUERY: HAVE YOU GATHERED ALL YOUR TOYS YET?
IM: I will throw him right in!
IM: Go, my dark side bro!
IM: GO DARTH VADER!! 

-Bruce throws his Darth Vader toy into the orb-

ME: STATEMENT: THAT IS AN INTIMIDATING-LOOKING SPRITE YOU POSSESS.
ME: STATEMENT: I HOPE THIS WAS A GOOD DECISION.
IM: HE'S HALF MACHINE
IM: YOU SHOULD LOVE HIM
ME: STATEMENT: A HALF MACHINE WITH PSYCHIC POWERS. I FEAR THAT THIS TRAIT WILL BE PASSED ON TO OUR ENEMIES IN THE MEDIUM.
IM: he's really super strong, but he has a critical weakness
IM: he doesnt like sand
IM: OH MAN I CANT WAIT FOR HIM TO MEET SN 
ME: STATEMENT: THAT WILL NOT END WELL FOR SN, I CAN ASSURE YOU.
*VS: -heavy breath-
VS: Yes, I can feel the power.*

-Vadersprite uses the Force to wreck havoc in the room-

IM: see, he's harmless
ME: QUERY: ARE YOU SURE THAT HE HAS NOT USED UPON YOU A JEDI MIND TRICK? HE COULD BE FORCE CHOCKING YOU AS WE SPEAK. GRAND MOFF TARKIN WAS BRITISH AFTER ALL.
IM: vader was tarkin's bitch
IM: i can handle it as a true british
IM: alright, let's get my medium entering thingy
ME: STATEMENT: AS YOU WISH. IT IS EXTRACTED FROM THE SAME DEVICE THAT RELEASED THE SPHERE, ISN'T IT?
IM: yeah
IM: so, what object did i get?

-Rips wall of bathroom out and smashes it on top of the totem lathe-

ME:STATEMENT: MERELY A TUBE OF SOME SORT.
IM: oh, thats right!
IM: i have to get that tube to the totem lathe

-Bruce gets the code from the punch designix and inserts the tube in the totem lathe to get his cruxite artifact-

IM: well it's a NES with a controller and a game inside 
IM: let's see what's inside
IM: BATTLETOADS? FUCK THIS SHIT
IM: i think i have to beat this game to advance to the medium! D:
ME: STATEMENT: OH DEAR
ME: STATEMENT: I COULD PROBABLY HACK THE GAME TO LET YOU WIN, BUT I DO NOT THINK THAT WOULD BE FAIR.
*VS: -heavy breath-
VS: Bruce, use the power of the Force to beat the game.
VS: You will become a man if you beat it.*
IM: alright, i'll beat this shit this very second

-one minute later-
IM: FOR FUCKS SAKE, IVE DIED 100 TIMES ALREADY
IM: how much time do i have till the meteors come?
ME: STATEMENT: 116 SECONDS.
*VS: Well, living was fun while it lasted.*
IM: I'll do it!

-a 80's montage of Bruce playing the game starts, the song is "Push it to the Limit"-











IM: fuck yeah, i beat the bike level
*VS: Impressive.*
IM: holy shit im on the last level i can do it!
*VS: Most impressive.*
ME:STATEMENT: 30 SECONDS. HASTE WILL BE NECESSARY NOW.
IM: damnit the last boss is too hard!
IM: fuck this im gonna throw my controller!
*VS: You can do it, Bruce. Fullfill your destiny.*

-5 seconds left-

IM: damnit this boss wont die

-2 seconds left-

IM: DIE YOU friend!

-CONNECTION TO IRONMONGER HAS BEEN LOST-


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 14, 2011)

*BOY, CHECK ON YOUR ARBITRARY GAME STATISTICS*

You wonder why you haven't done this earlier. When playing video games, you practically check that every five minutes.

I guess you've been busy.



You ascend to the coveted SKYPRENTICE rank. You have earned a new and rather fashionable hat!

Okay....cool...

Looks like you have a long way to go. Hmm. Seems kinda pointless.


Oh look. Those assholes have been pestering you.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 16, 2011)

*DD: Get this kid moving*

Valen paced his room restlessly. It wasn't fair that Julius had woken him up on this place and just left him to fend for himself. On the other hand, Valen did concede the point that it was a prime way to learn. However there was a limit. He sighed and looked out at the dark expanse beyond the window from his bed. What more could he safely do. He had little idea what Derse was outside his room and the little that Julius had told him did not encourage him to pursue further knowledge. The voices in his head had quieted down for now.

*-====> Kid, you gotta relax.*

Valen's eye twitched. He could have sworn that he'd heard something but upon a glance around the room, he saw nothing.

*-====> I said relax, not tense up.*

Valen sighed and sat down on the bed, propping his feet up and leaning back against the pillows. It really wouldn't help him to panic. He had to be honest with himself. The feeling of panic that he had felt earlier was irritating above all else. He was the one who was generally calm and collected. He still was aggrieved at Julius for ditching him to pursue his own agenda, but that was a logical bitterness. Not emotion driven.  

*-====> Better. Now when you calm down, perhaps you should explore a little.*

I mean really, who does that kid think he is? Waking you up, tossing you to those...things, and then just up and leaving? When you see him next you're gonna give him a piece of your mind. 

*-====> Explore the city already.*

Valen suddenly grew curious about the city below and he walked back over to the window. Looking down at the world attached to the moon on which the dreamers' towers were affixed. 



A mass of gray and purple tones, slowly moving in methodical fashion. 

He climbed through the window and floated in the air for a moment. Could he find his way back the tower if he went exploring?

*-====> It's on the moon kid, there's only 4 towers. Shouldn't be too hard for ya.*

WEEEOOOOOW!!!!


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 21, 2011)

--Anime$wag [A$] began pestering MechanicalEmpath [ME]--

A$: hey let's try to knock this shit out da way
A$: I don't have alot of time to be hanging out with Robo Fetishists
ME: STATEMENT: I WOULD RATHER NOT DEAL WITH A FLESHLING SUCH AS YOURSELF, SO YES, LET THIS INCIDENT BE DONE HERE AND NOW.
ME: STATEMENT: DEPLOY THE NECESSARY ENTRY ITEMS IN MY LIVING ROOM. THAT MUCH YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO HANDLE, OR SHALL I SUMMON THE OTHERS TO ASSIST YOU?
A$: let me open the thingy 
A$: WHAT THE FUCK ?
A$: is that a pile of nipples in the floor
A$: and a tesla coil ball gag ?
A$: and fucking rocket dildos 
A$: what the shit man 
ME: STATEMENT: THOSE ARE BROKEN MACHINE PARTS, THOUGH I WOULD NOT EXPECT A FLESHLING SUCH AS YOURSELF TO REMOVE HIS MIND FROM THE GUTTER WHILE OBSERVING SOMEONE ELSE'S ABODE.
ME: QUERY: I PRESUME MY PENCIL IS A DILDO TO YOUR DEPRAVED MIND AS WELL?
A$: dude that thing is a dildo
A$: it's got a foreskin and everything
A$: you know what, let's just change the subject
A$: what do I have to do agian ?
ME: STATEMENT: AGREED. DEPLOY THE CRUXTRUDER AND ALCHEMITER IN OUR LIVING ROOM. IF THERE IS ENOUGH SPACE, DEPLOY EVERYTHING ELSE. 
A$: opps
A$: I think I broke something dawg 
A$: I don't think it was importent though
A$: just another Faga-tron
A$: you'll get over it 
ME:STATEMENT: I WAS GOING TO USE THAT PURPLE GUNBUSTER FIGURE TO REPAIR MY CHACHA UNITS
ME: STATEMENT: AND WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO THE COUCH.
A$: I put the other thingy on it 
A$: you should be thanking me that was a sorry ass couch my ninja
ME: STATEMENT: SISTER WOULD BE VERY MAD AT YOU.
ME: STATEMENT: SHE LOVED THAT COUCH MADE OF DOORS. ALMOST AS MUCH AS SHE LOVES HER OWN SIBLING UNIT IN FACT.
A$: not the way I tap dat ass
A$: she can't get enough
A$: know what I'm sayin
A$: O wait of course not you have wet dreams about robots
A$: what next you werido ?
ME: STATEMENT: DEPLOY THE REMAINING ENTRY ITEMS IN MY ROOM.
A$: kk I'll put it in your sex dungeon
A$: damn I'm just fucking up to day
A$: I think I broke your chachadingo
ME: STATEMENT: MY BLOW TORCHES. MY BOX OF CHACHA UNIT PARTS.
ME: VOW: YOU WILL PAY FOR THAT.
ME: STATEMENT: NOW, RELEASE THE KERNELSPRITE BY HITTING THE TOP OF THE TOTEM LATHE.
A$: I'll use this big ass robot ninja
A$: shit I broke that 2
ME: STATEMENT: WASP MACHINE 116! 
ME: REWRITING VOW, ADDING PROGRAM APPROVING USE OF PAINFUL MECHANICAL IMPLEMENTS FOR IMINENT REVENGE PROGRAM ACTIVATION.
A$: don't say shit like that with mask on
A$: it makes you seem like a serial killer instead of just a future one
ME: STATEMENT: THAT WOULD BE IN VIOLATION OF LAB SAFETY PROTOCOLS.
A$: O okay your just ugly 
ME: STATEMENT: I WILL NOW PLACE THE ITEM I SHALL PROTOTYPE.
*throws box of chahcha-unit parts.
CT: BZZZZ INITIATING ZZZZZZTARRRRRTUP ZZZZZEQUENZZZE. 
CT: ZZZZTARTUP COMPLETE.
ME: OBSERVATION: IT SEEMS THAT I HAD MIXED SOME WASP MACHINE PARTS INTO THE BOX AGAIN.
A$: what the fuck is that ?
A$: I don't even 
A$: like where does the head start and the body begin ?
ME: STATEMENT: THAT IS WHAT WE CALL A SPRITE, FLESHLING.
ME: STATEMENT: THEY ARE SUPPOSED TO LOOK LIKE THAT, BUT MINE COULD USE IMPROVEMENT.
A$: I'm not an Urkel or anything but
A$: I don't think we are supposed to do it twice
ME: STATEMENT: ALL THE MORE REASON THAT I SHOULD, FLESHLING.
*runs up to sister's room, takes a ball figurine, runs back to lab and thows it at Chachanator sprite.
ME: STATEMENT: WELL THIS IS A DISAPPOINTMENT. I WAS EXPECTING SOMETHING MORE IMPRESSIVE.
A$: What the hell this is that
A$: that is like even worse
A$: we need to euthanize that thing 
ME: STATEMENT: IGNORING THAT. 
ME: STATEMENT: NOW, HIT MY TOTEM LATHE AGAIN SO I MAY CREATE MY ENTRY ITEM.
A$: lets make this piece of shit usefull

*A$ dropped Chachanatorsprite on the totem lathe

ME: STATEMENT: THAT WAS COMPLETELY UNECESSARY, AS THERE ARE MANY HEAVY OBJECTS IN MY LAB
A$: whatever bro just be glad im helping you in the first place 
CT: COULD ZZZZZZOMONE PICK MY HEAD UP?

* Makes entry item

ME: STATEMENT: HOW STRANGE.
ME: STATEMENT: MY ENTRY ITEM IS A DEAD LIFE FORM, NO WAIT, DYING.
ME: QUERY: WHAT SHOULD I DO WITH IT?
A$: ERR IDK GIVE IT CPR
A$: like I would fucking know 
ME: STATEMENT: ACTUALLY, A DEFIBRILATOR WOULD SUFFICE.
ME: STATEMENT: BUT YOUR WORDS HAVE MERIT, FLESHBAG.
A$: you actually considered it ?
A$: yeah I'm done
A$: have fun ehh being a freak 


--Anime$wag [A$] ceased pestering MechanicalEmpath[ME] --

Well this was awkward. The dying... thing lying in front of Joey/anna wasn't going to last much longer, and if s/he knew her basic story-telling something horrible was going to happen if s/he didn't save the thing. Like a meteor dropping from the sky or something. 

All s/he needed to do was put off the iron mask and breathe 
into the thing's mouth. That's all that needed to be done. But why was it so difficult? It wasn't as if there was an industrial hazard occuring in the lab right now. But for some reason, some strange, unfathomable, and ultimately illogical reason, s/he didn't want to. 

Joey/anna wasn't sure why s/he was uncertain. Doing so was the logical step to make. It would grant him/her entry to the medium, and save his/her life as well. But for some reason s/he couldn't. S/he cannot kiss the dying thing.

Logic was consulted again, and this time, s/he came to the conclusion that if s/he didn't do something, then this thing would die. And for some reason s/he actually cared that something that's possibly made of biological matter that wasn't the Sister unit was going to be harmed. Logic told him/her to save the thing's life.

And so s/he did.


*THE SEER OF SPACE HAS ENTERED THE LAND OF GEARS AND SPHERES*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 24, 2011)

--Anime$wag [A$] began pestering melodiousDiscord [mD] --

A$: hey val whats up?
A$: its been a minute since I talked to someone who wasn't into weird fetishes
A$: like sand or robots 
mD: Not terribly much
mD: I just woke up from an uncontrolled nap
mD: That has left my face with a keyboard impression
mD: I am slightly annoyed at II
mD: That aside, I'm fine. 
A$: yeah I can imagine 
A$: he is the worlds cockiest cockface
A$: maybe getting me in this game will get your mind off the bullshit that is Juju
mD: Perhaps, I seem to have somehow manuvered my face to fall on the enter button
mD: So the client is already installed.
mD: Shall I start it up?

A$: of course my brother from another motha 
mD: Very well.
mD: I must say
mD: Your room...
mD: It could use a little bit of cleaning man.
mD: Just Saiyan

A$: naw man
A$: I'd rather be locked up in a Cell then clean this pile of shit
A$: there should be enough room in here for the Punc-
mD: Oh.
mD: Shit
mD: My bad man
mD: I neglected to account for that side bit.

A$: OMFG
A$: DUUUUUUUUUDE
A$: WTF
A$: I got that Skaet Boerd from sheckler 
A$: I broke my board and he gave me his 
A$: IT WAS PURER THAN THAN 
A$: UNICORN BLOOD !
A$: maybe we should stop b4 something else gets broken
mD: ...
mD: I'm assuming you mean skate board?
A$: no man
A$: i meant what i said
mD: Oooookaay
mD: I'll just move along and place the totem lathe here, in this nice safe...
mD: Fuck I'm clumsy.

A$: Welp
A$: fuck my life 
mD: At least you aren't having things dropped on you or something
A$: but I loved that boerd more than my own father dude 
A$: if you werent here I would probably be crying in a fetal positon
mD: I just smashed a hole in your house
mD: And you are complaining about a skate board.
mD: ...
mD: Sure, makes perfect sense.
A$: he's the fucking sheckler dude
mD: Uh huh.
A$: he's like the 
A$: Nobou Uematsu of skate boarding
A$: He doesn't just ride skate boards
A$: He rides the mother fucking thunder 
A$: But I guess as a result of game
A$: we lose what is closest to us 
mD: Indeed. 
mD: It is a rather tragic prospect
mD: But we must press on.
mD: And so with that...
mD: You should be set.
mD: The Cruxtruder is in your basement btw
mD: There wasn't room for it
mD: Anywhere there was stuff
mD: I didn't want to risk destroying any more property.
A$: kk

**Akira rushed down to his basement to continue his entry 
he uses his father BlackBerry to continue his pestering*

A$: Is it weird that my dad has pesterchum ?
A$: it's a little creepy
mD: *shrugs*
mD: Maybe it's what his friends use
mD: Who knows?

**Akira hears a crash upstairs*

mD: Ahhh FUCK!
mD: Shitshitshit
mD: Um, I suppose it really doesn't matter but...
A$: what the fucking fuck was that?mD: Well...
mD: I was trying to clean your room up slightly
mD: And I accidently picked up your desk instead of a shirt
mD: I moved it to the closet and it broke the doors
mD: And knocked a chest down. 
mD: Why was there a doll with a poster of what appears to be Urkel taped to it's face in said chest?
A$: Why is Valen destroying my room while simultaneously raping my privacy ?
A$: These 2 questions must be some sort of ultimate riddle
A$: let's just get on with this dude
mD: Umm, sure...
mD: *ahem*
mD: I'll just uh...leave things where they lie shall I?
A$: yeah you do that 
mD: Now.
mD: If I recall Julius' notes properly
mD: You need to knock the lid off that
mD: With something of decent heft
A$: hmm ?
A$: maybe that RPG
A$: wait why do I have an RPG in my house ?
A$: that seems dangerous

mD: Indeed
mD: Perhaps another item?
A$: get that box of shitty action figures 
A$: because I totally don't play with them when no one is lookin 
mD: Sure.
mD: Damn though, they seem pretty mint to me...
A$: :GIOGIO
*
* Valen picks up the box and tosses it at the Cruxtruder, displacing the lid and releasing the kernel sprite*

mD: Hey, listen
mD: I'm just remarking on stuff, k?
A$: yeah shoot
mD: Alright, now for the prototyping
mD: Choose what you to prototype into your sprite and just toss it at the kernel
A$: I always keep a spare urkel pic to subside my rage 
mD: Again with the ur-
mD: You know what?
mD: Forget it.
A$: let me get him out of the TCG modi 

**Akira pulls up his Sylladex and tries to pull out the Picture of Steve Urkel 
instead he finds a unlucky card *




A$: O shit
A$: that's not good 

*The Troll Shuffle card causes his Darkseid figure to be propelled at the Kernelsprite



*Darksprite: hmm I suppose I won't be able to conquer the universe I'm in, or kill that kryptonian in this form*
A$: ok that's REALLY not good 
mD: .....
mD: Why did you even have that card in your Sylladex?
A$: why does Mattew McConaughey keep making movies ?
A$: why is the sky blue ?
A$: why does lasagna always burn my tongue ?
mD: Because they make him money
mD: Because of the reflection of light
mD: And because lasagna is deliciously evil
mD: Now answer my question.
A$: you just answered your own question
A$: think about it, it will come to you 

mD: I am
mD: 

A$: don't  me
A$: you broke half of my house
*Darksprite: Listen you neophytes
Darksprite: I don't have the time reserved to witness the courting of humans
Darksprite: if you do not advance the curley haired jester's progress
Darksprite: I will erase him from existence, thus dooming you all 
Darksprite: So do your duty Herald *
mD: What, am I supposed to herald his entry or something?

**Darksprite  throws Akira at the wall*

*Darksprite: I am losing my patience*

A$: OW 
A$: my everything 
mD: Shit!
mD: Alright, alright!

** Valen activates the Cruxtruder hurriedly*
mD: There
mD: Akira, bro
mD: You have to pop that thing
A$: a fucking balloon? 
A$: piece of cake 

**Akira grabs his afro pick out of his hair and takes a stab, but the balloon dodges it*
*Darksprite: *
A$: kk time to get my ass in  gear 

**Akira equips his roller blades and begins the chase*

-- anime$wag [A$] ceased pestering melodiousDiscord [mD] --


mD: Good luck dude!
mD: Um
mD: Think he'll make it?
mD: Oh sprite dude of hurt and woe?

*Darksprite: I am a conqueror of galaxies 
Darksprite: Not a petty gambler
Darksprite: But if I was, I would bet all the money on the balloon*
mD: Not very supportive of your semi-creator, are we?
*Darksprite: you are testing my patience herald 
Darksprite: I will not hesiate to erase you from this plane of being *

mD: Come to think of it...
mD: How are you responding to my questions?

*Darksprite: You must really not value your life you tiny little neophyte*
mD: Tiny little? That's rather redundantDarksprite: ...Herald...
mD: I'm just uh.. gonna go watch Akira now...

-- melodiousDiscord [mD] ceased pestering Anime$wag [A$] --


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 24, 2011)

*AkiraATCH THAT BALLOON !*












Akira chases the balloon up his basement steps regardless of the fact he had rollerblades. He continuously  tries pop the balloon with his afro pick but the balloon was all to agile. The balloon quickly ascended to the top of his house, Akira used the  banister to catch up he rotated his body to accelerate his movements and when he got to the top of it he jumped off in a burst of speed. He tried to kick the balloon but it doged yet agian, he  grabbed on to the chandelier to catch a breather. 

"This fucking ballon is about to get his shit rocked" 

Akira swung himself off his chandelier, and propelled him self at the balloon like a bullet, but the balloon had already made it's through the deck and to the roof. Akria kept rushing on but time wasn't on his side the balloon had already rised out of his range. He used the roof as a ramp and rollerbladed up the side and rocketed into the air but it was to late he was only able to touch the bottom of it with his finger. There were only 10 seconds on the clock and Akira was falling he could see the meteor descending apon him. He threw his afro pick in a last attempt and---

*CONNECTION LOST*


----------



## Platinum (Mar 24, 2011)

Julius awoke with a start, beads of cold sweat dripping down his face. Another rough night of sleep.

He wasn't a stranger to restless nights, in fact the two of them were quite intimate, but that never made the experience any easier. Julius wasn't helped by the pulsating waves of pain originating in his skull. His dreaming on Derse was starting to take a physical toll on him but perhaps it would be more tolerable with Valen awake now, after he stopped being pissed off at him of course.

Sleuth rolling out of bed he reached for his laptop and started pestering his group for a status report.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 25, 2011)

*About 10 minutes after you finally wake up and you get your head to stop feeling like there are grooves in your forehead, you head back over to your computer and started looking at the guides for the game. After a little bit, you see Julius messaging you. You regard it with mixed feelings.

With a sigh, you click on it. 

--IllustriousInqisitor [II] began pestering melodiousDiscord [mD] and strifeLord [sL]--​
II: Okay I need a status report.
II: I am already aware of IM's, ME's, and that asshole's entry.
II: But I need to know what the hell is going on.
mD: By "that asshole" I'm assuming you mean Akira?
II: Who else would I be talking about?
mD: I don't know, maybe sN? 
II: Why would I want to know about that sandy shit stain?
mD: *shrugs*
mD: Anyways, I'm just monitoring A$'s progress
mD: And waiting to James here to assist in setting me up for entry.
sL: sN is a complete fucking pansy
sL: Why is he even here with us
II: We should have just let him die.
II: I don't need a blubbering vagina like him on my team.
II: I'm glad he sided with judas.
mD: A little grumpy there Julius?
II: I'm never much of a morning person.
II: And I have yet to have my wine.
mD: However much I wish we could get rid of him, we will be forced to endure his idiocy for a while longer in all likelihood.
mD: And as I said, I am patiently waiting on sL to kickstart my entry to the medium.
mD: hint hint
II: Your passive agressive technique won't work on him.
II: You have to be more blunt with people like sL.
mD: I was trying to be polite about it.
II: Because sL is a guy that really values that kind of thing.
II: Come now, Valen.
II: Use your damn head.
mD: *sigh*
mD: Go and drink your wine already man.
mD: I really don't like talking to you when you're like this.
mD: Also, I'm still annoyed at you for pulling that bs on Derse.
II: You are annoyed?
II: Deal with it.
mD: I am, you'll kindly note.
II: You are lucky that you have not had to of spent years on that place.
II: I'll listen to your complaints when you have been there more than a few hours.
sL: Oh right the server shit
sL: Banging my head against the wall probably didn't do favors for my memory
II: You fucking think?
mD: *facepalm*
II: You are already screwed up in the head enough sL. 
II: More mental trauma isn't going to help.
sL: What made me do that is a far worse trauma than anything I can imagine
sL: Fucking morbid curiousity
sL: Also, this kid's fucking computer history has some really gay shit
sL: Like
sL: Love Hina
sL: Looks homo as shit
II: That does sound pretty awful.
mD: Why are you looking through it in the first place?
sL: A mix of boredom and curiousity
sL: Though I did find something useful
sL: Gristorrent I think
II: Good.
II: Do you have it up and running yet?
sL: I just got done installing it
sL: Anyway, talking about his computer history is bringing back bad memories, so let's get this server shit done
sL: I can't wait to slaughter worthy enemies
II: You two set that up.
II: I'm going to go get some wine.
II: Be back in a minute.
II: This is far too stressful to deal with completely sober.
mD: Right
sL: Okay, done with the server disk
sL: Time to do some redecorating
mD: What.
mD: No. You will place things where I specify and only where I specify.
mD: I'd rather not have my house wrecked by a homicidal person.
sL: Nice living room you have there
sL: Which means I'm going to have to deploy something there
sL: The Punch Designix actually costs something?
sL: Time to do one of the things I do best, which is stealing something
sL: Gonna jack sN's shit, because fuck him he doesn't need it
sL: And now it's deployed
sL: I had to make some extra space for it
mD: Please be careful.
II: And i'm back.
II: Feeling much better now.
II: The wonders a cup of red wine can do to calm the nerves.
sL: I just started my whole interior redecoration

You hear a sound that sounds suspiciously like something being crushed downstairs.​
mD: I heard a crunch
mD: Crunch does not = careful
mD: Crunch = lack of care
mD: I'm going to go and check on things...

You run downstairs to check on things and discover that the Punch Designix that sL deployed has crushed your parents nice coffee table that once sat in the middle of the living room. You try to make your way upstairs back to your room, but sL appears to be flinging things at you with maleficent intent. You narrowly dodge things and finally scramble back into your room.​
sL: That's me making some extra space
II: Are you trying to tell me you don't completely trust sL to take care of your house mD?
II: I am shocked.
II: Utterly shocked.
II: At your lack of faith in your team mates.
sL: I take care of houses as good as I take care of other people
sL: That sound you just heard is me deploying the Alchemiter on your roof, by the way
sL: I see you going down to check on your living room, mD
sL: Time to test out your reflexes
sL: How do you like broken glass shards?
sL: Whoops, looks like I gave you a little cut
sL: I was aiming for the throat though, so nice job not completely bleeding out
II: Nothing major I hope.
II: sL.
II: What did I tell you.
II: About attempting to murder teammates?
mD: ...
mD: ...
mD: I
mD: Am going.
mD: To be calm.
mD: I am very fucking calM.
mD: rIght noW....
mD: I do Not want to strangle James....
II: Where were you cut?
mD: He grazed my mouth, he jabbed a shard into my side, and knocked a couch into me to make me fall on shard of glass.
mD: So, a lot of places.
sL: Oh, I didn't tell you that I was testing for pain tolerance as well
II: That's it?
II: Don't be such a pansy Valen.
mD: I WOULD LIKE TO SEE YOU BE CALM AFTER A TEAMMATE TRIES TO KILL YOU JULIUS!
II: My bro gave me a 8 inch gash that required hundreds of stitches not too long ago.
II: I get those kinds of wounds all the time.
II: Nothing to cry about.
II: If I had an american nickel for every time my bro gave me a life threatening wound.
II: I would have a few hundred Euros.
mD: I really don't think today could get any worse...
mD: Just please don't destroy what's left of my house sL
mD: I only have the one.
mD: Similarly, don't destroy my body
mD: I sort of need it to live.
II: Technically that statement is not true.
sL: Hey now, I said I was testing you, not trying to kill you
sL: What doesn't kill you makes you stronger
sL: Now how are you with larger falling objects
mD: Don't...
mD: Please?
sL: That was a close one with the table
sL: You need to be a bit faster, mD
II: If you are afraid of falling tables.
II: You have no chance of surviving long in this game.
sL: Anyway, time for the Totem Lathe
sL: I think a good place for that is the bathroom
sL: Good bye bathtub
sL: Sacrifices have to be made for progress
II: Such are the natural laws of the earth.
sL: mD is looking frustrated
sL: I was only trying to toughen him up
sL: I feel so unappreciated sometimes
II: It's hard being a brutal killer.
II: It's hard and no one understands.
sL: To be fair, most of them would be too dead to understand me
II: Are you certain about that?
sL: As certain as the knives slashing their throats, yes
II: This game will teach you an important lesson.
II: Just because something is dead, does not mean it can't make it's presence felt.
mD: ;.;
mD: You've destroyed my house entirely...
II: I'm glad he's not my server.
II: Imagine if he wrecked my villa.
II: Now that would just be tragic.
sL: The house I'm in isn't really mine, so I could care less what anyone does to it
II: I'll keep that in mind.
mD: Just...finish deploying stuff...
mD: If anyone needs me...I'll be trying to save anything that I consider valuable...
II: You do that.
II: Meanwhile sL I think it is prudent that you start working on your entry item.
II: How much progress have you made in setting yourself up for entry?
sL: How much time do we have left?
sL: Also, about to deploy the Cruxtruder, which should be the last one
sL: mD is probably relieved as hell about this
II: I have about eight hours left to enter.
II: So if I was to hazard a guess.
II: mD probably has two hours left and you probably have four to five.
II: mD would you please look at the timer on the cruxtruder to confirm this?
mD: Yeah...it's at about 1:53 right now...
II: Also.
II: May I ask the two of you are going to prototype?
II: Prototyping the kernel is essential to our success.
II: Failure to do so will result in the deaths of us all.
mD: I was planning on prototyping the glorious visage of Nobou Uematsu.

You turn your head to look at the remains of the bust...​
mD: But the bust of him got destroyed by the one who seems bent on destroying everything I hold dear.
II: Thank the almighty for that.
sL: Again, I had to make room
sL: Not my fault your house is filled to the brim with meaningless shit
II: sL, what are you prototyping anyways?
II: Hopefully it is a better idea than prototyping the statue of a weird looking man.
sL: Anyway, there are a shitload of action figures where I'm at
sL: Plenty of things to Prototype
sL: I'll probably randomly choose something that looks vicious as fuck
mD: Anyways, now I might as well prototype something cool.
mD: A figure of Death the Kid, I'm thinking
II: That sounds acceptable.
II: I am content with watsonsprite but if you are not, remember that you can prototype your kernel twice.
II: Only twice, it will not accept any more than that.
II: Ergo choose wisely.
sL: I'm reading the directions you sent me, II
sL: I have to open the Cruxtruder to get the kernel, right?
II: Yes.
II: Smash it with something hard and it should pop out.
II: Don't break it though.
sL: The biggest thing I have on me is a sword
II: Then bash it with the hilt.
II: Or do you just want me to drop something on it for you?
sL: You probably should drop something
sL: This thing looks like it's too tightly locked for something like a sword
II: Okay then.
II: I'll drop the couch.
II: Give me a moment.....
II: There.
II: Your very own seizure kernel.
sL: I am jumping up and down in joy now
sL: Time to throw something into it
sL: Goddamn there's so much to choose from
II: Don't throw in anything stupid.
II: Like a fish or something.
II: Let's keep the stupid prototypings to a minimum.
sL: Ooh, looks like I found a good one
sL: The thing has a sword that looks more like a sharpened surfboard
II: Interesting that a guy that likes something called "love hina" would have a figure like that.
sL: His tastes are mixed as hell, I know
sL: I found Dead End Game but then I also got Love Hina and something else that's unmentionably bad
mD: Then don't mention it.
sL: I couldn't completely repress it, sadly
sL: Maybe when I enter the game and kill stuff, it'll disappear
sL: Nothing like blood and gore on you to take your mind off things
II: Mention it please.
II: It would make for an interesting case study.
II: I can't pass up an opportunity to study a psyche.
sL: Yeah, I don't think so
II: Fine.
II: Don't delete the history at least.
II: I want to glance at it sometime.
mD: fgkljdafgvidfouvdnjk
mD: That was me slamming my head into the desk Julius
mD: If sL finds something unmentionable...that means it must be pretty fecking fucked up.
II: Please Valen.
II: I already have James smashing his head into the wall.
II: I don't need you giving yourself trama as well.
II: It's the curse of a curious mind.
II: What can I say?
sL: Oh yeah, where was I
sL: About to throw this thing in right
sL: Here goes

- James proceeds to throw the figure of Berserker Armor Guts into the kernel -​
sL: Isn't it adorable?
II: Interesting.
II: Very interesting.
II: Your sprite looks like it came straight out of the animes.
sL: I wonder how this will affect the game
sL: Hopefully I made things more fun
II: One can hope...
II: So this is the plan of action.
II: The two of you need to start working on your entry items.
II: I need to as well.
II: So i'm getting off for the moment to get things in order.
II: Talk to the two of you later

--IllustriousInquisitor [II] ceased pestering strifeLord [sL] and melodiousDiscord [mD]--​
mD: Okay, do you promise to try and not kill me, James?
sL: Damn it, I was testing you, not trying to kill you
sL: Get it through your head
mD: Could've fooled me...
sL: Glass shards and tables are nothing
sL: You could have done better
mD: When you're being forcefully maneuvered into them at high velocity then it becomes beyond my control...
sL: I'd hope you do better in the game than you did in my little exercise
sL: I have a feeling they're not going to take it easy on you with glass shards
sL: And easily dogeable tables
mD: Probably not, I'll try to do better.
mD: I just wish you wouldn't cause so much mayhem and havok...
sL: What's life without mayhem and havoc?
mD: Orderly, nice, and peaceful?
sL: In other words, boring as fuck
sL: Gotcha
mD: *rollllllllllllllllllll*
sL: The truth hurts, doesn't it?
mD: Maybe I like being normal.
mD: You want to live life on the edge, fine, go ahead.
mD: Just don't drag me down with you.
sL: II said something to me a while back about some team bullshit and how we're all sort of connected
sL: I have a feeling I'll be doing a lot of dragging
sL: I hope you get used to mayhem and havoc, mD
sL: Because there's plenty of it coming your way
mD: Whatever.
mD: You should hurry up with your entry item and get into the medium safely.
mD: I'll be doing the same.
sL: I guess I should do that
sL: After all, I was being fucking impatient about getting there
sL: The slaughter should be glorious
sL: I'll make a fucking mountain of corpses
mD: *sighs*
mD: You make trying to promote team work very difficult, you know that?

-- melodiousDiscord [mD] ceased pestering strifeLord [sL] --

You head downstairs....​*


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2011)

Another stressful log with Valen and James. Far too many FEELINGS and EMOTIONS going on, his nerves were frayed and no amount of inebriating wine would fix that. Hearing his stomach rumble made Julius realize how hungry he was. He elected to go downstairs and make himself some BREAKFAST. 

Passing the various rooms of his villa and descending down the stairs Julius noticed the PICASSO PAINTING that Lily tore the day prior had been restored and fixed as good as new. No doubt by the DEFT HAND of his BRO. 

Entering his kitchen Julius made note of a half empty and lukewarm CUP of COFFEE sitting on the counter top, so his bro had been down here a while ago. He was probably up stairs working on another one of his portraits Julius concluded.

For Breakfast Julius had a simple meal of home made CLAM CHOWDER alongside a fresh cup of coffee from the pot his brother brewed.

Julius made a cursory glance over at his laptop while sipping his coffee and very nearly spit it out.

He was being pestered by someone, a very special person. For this person had no chumhandle and spoke annoyingly in white text. It had been a year or so since the white text guy last contacted him. The two had long been in a sort of elaborate criminal waltz. 

Mr White Text would goad Julius into stopping his latest crime, even telling him in advance when and where he would strike going as far as telling him what he would steal. Unwilling to admit defeat Julius would always accept his challenge and always would fail in catching the man, never once even getting a glimpse of him.

Oddest part of all was that a few days later the items would always be returned as good as new, almost as if he was just toying with Julius, which he probably was seeing as he had no interest whatsoever in the various artifacts he procured.

 Even with the man pointing out where he left evidence or giving Julius riddles contain clues of his identity, he was never able to figure out who he was and long had it been this sleuth's greatest personal failure.

As far as he can tell it wasn't a man at all that was toying with him like this, at least not a normal man. This was a being of hyper intelligence, after so long without contact Julius had concluded that he had simply lost interest in him, but it appears that his conclusion might of been a little premature.

Highlighting the first bit of his text Julius began to read.


---=============================================>>>
Greetings, Julius.
II: Please don't tell me this is who I think it is.
Who do you believe this to be?
II: Yep it's you all right. Always speaking in questions.
II: So why are you contacting me after all these years?
I have another puzzle for you.
II: I have never been able to solve any of your puzzles before.
II: I assume the same will be true this time.
II: But go ahead. I'm listening.
What do you call one who arranges eight out of control youths into a team designed to survive the world's end itself?
II: Crazy.
II: Or they have a rather unusual sense of humor.
II: So I assume you wish to speak to me about this game of ours?
A fine guess, but no, there is a much simpler answer.
The answer is nothing.
When you understand why, I will message you again.
As for this game, there is little to say, it will play out neatly without complexity until the finale.
How is your brother? Have you been enjoying your time with him?
II: My brother has been fine.
II: He's been gone a lot lately.
II: Traveling the world for business reasons and all that. So I haven't seen him much until just recently.
II: Why do you care about my brother in the first place?
II: Actually, a better question would be why do you care about the both of us at all?
II: As far as I can tell you are some being of great intelligence, I would assume such pitiful mortals like us would be beneath you.
Then another riddle, an easier one. What do you call something with all the knowledge in the world and nothing to do but wait?
II: Bored.
Well done, your first point.
II: I didn't know we were keeping score.
There's no reason to from now on. Once something goes from zero to one, the rest is meaningless, don't you think? That transformation between nothing and something. You should appreciate that as much as I do.
II: Here goes the horrorterror logic again.
II: Is that what you are?
II: Are you one of those... things that I see in my dreams on derse?
No, I am my own being. Only one such. The transition to zero, one day, will usher in such glory. You should anticipate it.
II: Why should I anticipate it?
II: It's happening right now is it not?
II: This apocalypse is a transition to zero in a way.
It is merely the long draw of the curtain on the finale. There is more to be done from here on out. Many things, involving you, and your friends, to complete this complex dance.
II: So we are merely the final act in this tragedy of man?
Tragedy? Perhaps from your perspective. The genre is rather fluid I would think. There is still room for a bittersweet ending, should you all desire such.
II: So a happy ending is completely out of the question?
II: I assumed as much. 
For everyone, perhaps. Whether or not happiness is attainable for the individual, well, that is up to them, and them alone.
Now then, to different matters. You will soon be entering, I take it?
II: To you it is probably soon.
II: For me it is still a few hours away. 
II: I have to wait for two of my friends to enter first before I can.
II: Does my entry in particular interest you?
It is simply another link in the chain. However this particular link, needs slight preparation, before being placed.
II: What kind of preparation exactly?
II: I can assure you I am well prepared for entry.
II: Unlike certain incompetents on my team I have spent my time doing more important things than playing a shitty video game and then rushing to enter the medium at the last second.
II: My sprite is prototyped and now I just need to wait to work on my entry item.
Ah yes, your prototyping.
It is excellent to see you are serving so well in your role as the Underlings' haberdasher.
It will complement their gills and fins well, no?
II: I am nothing if not fashionable.
II: I would prefer the fodder to be fashionable as well. 
Yes I have no doubt the barrage of hats and glubbing fish will serve as a challenge for you all. Perhaps you will be transported to a nice world of sand? That will make things work even easier for the transition.
II: Besides the world of sand.
II: I fail to see the value in arbitrarily making the game harder on ourselves.
II: Isn't simplicity something to be valued?
If that is what you believe, then I finally realise why you have never solved any of my puzzles.
Nothing is simple. It is all or nothing.
II: Ouch.
II: Your verbal barbs sure hit me hard.
II: I do agree with you though.
II: Nothing is simple, but that doesn't mean everything need be complex.
II: I have to think of my team mates as well.
II: I already am not sure that they can deal with the trials ahead of them.
II: Making it harder on them is tantamount to suicide.
Leading as fast as the weakest may follow? And that is okay with you I take it?
II: Honestly.
II: It's not. I wish everyone was on mine or James' level.
II: Unfortunatly they are not.
II: But as the leader do I not have an obligation to protect those who are weaker than me?
Do you? Why are you the leader? What is your desire in this?
II: Do I?
II: I suppose I don't, and I am just chained by my own morality like other humans.
II: To answer your second question I am not sure.
II: I guess I just took it upon myself, and Akira and Simon rewarded me stepping out of my comfort zone with betrayal and rebellion.
Such a glorious reward for your service.
Truly they no doubt deserve the fashionable hats you will adorn their opponents with.
II: The only thing they deserve is a bullet to the kneecaps.
II: I guess this brings me to your third question.
II: I am not sure what I desire in the long term.
II: I have never been sure of that.
II: But I do know what I desire in the short term.
II: I assume you already know what it is.
Survival. I am speaking with a human, after all.
But perhaps there is another motive, clouded in at the moment? Before your entry, you sit here, brooding as people reject the olive branch you offer them? If such a gift is spurned, what must be done to make them desire it?
II: If they reject the olive branch you must show them the iron fist.
II: Once they have experienced that they will be relishing the opportunity for peace.
How will you prove to them they need peace, if they are so intent on fighting you, who is clearly their greatest threat?
II: I cannot prove to them that they need peace.
II: But what I can do is lay down subtle clues and let them come to the conclusion I desire on their own.
II: Much like what you are doing with me currently if I am not to be mistaken.
You are learning.
What is a good clue to prove to them they need the peace necessary to work together under a single leader?
II: Hmm.
II: Throughout history leaders have been able to rally the various factions of their country under one banner when faced with a grave threat.
II: A threat so great they need to work together to have any hope of defeating it.
II: Is that what you are saying I need to do?
Is it? I am merely assisting your musings. What choices you make to affect the path of this game, and those alongside you in it, are your own.
Perhaps you are content with this schism, and will allow them to play amongst themselves unchallenged by any threat. Perhaps that is fine with you?
II: It is not.
II: But artificially creating a threat to ensure loyalty is immoral.
Is it?
Let the group of you split independantly by this foolish argument be a one. The group of you working together as one cohesive team is a ten.
By juxtaposition, the final opponent you will face with your current prototyping is a three. One more prototyping, of slightly more threatening features, would only result in a final value of eight.
What say you?
II: Ah finally we come to the crux of this situation.
II: You want me to prototype again.
II: Prototype something... stronger. 
I simply wish for your session to be successful. How you go about making it so, is up to you.
Incidentally, have I ever complimented that wonderful collection of statues collected behind you?
II: I know the game you play demon or whatever you truly are.
II: This prototyping will benefit your own agenda far more than it will benefit mine.
II: But I am getting the sense that this conversation is a mere formality.
II: And that you and I both fully know what I am about to do.
II: I despise that feeling above all others.
II: ....
II: Hello?
II: You left didn't you?
II: You asshole you always do this.
II: Every freaking time.
II: I would expect a being of vast intelligence to be a little more curtious.
II: Well I guess I am just another actor on the stage and must play my part whether I want to or not.
II: Statues eh?
II: I remember he complimented my statue of Nidhogg last time we spoke.
II: ....
II: Heh.
II: I see the game you play demon. I see it as clear as day.
II: Even the omniscient should never underestimate me.
II: I'll play along for now.
II: But know this. 
II: I only play when i'm certain that I can win.
II: You want to play your cards face up do you?
II: Well so will I.
II: And I guarantee you at the end of this game I will have the better hand.
--


Julius was determined not to lose to this demon again. He would beat him at his own game, he had to beat him at his own game. Whatever Mr White Text's goals were, he knew they would not be beneficial to his group, but he also knew he had to play along with him for now. But that didn't mean Julius couldn't take advantage of the situation and gain the upper hand.

This would be his greatest challenge yet and while Julius felt a pang of fear about going up against what appeared to be a nigh omniscient being in a game where the stakes have never been higher, his blood was beginning to boil and his adrenaline was flowing. Oh he would enjoy this, he would enjoy showing that smug bastard the true prowess of a sleuth. 

To even have a chance at succeeding though he would need to bring this infighting to a swift and decisive end.

"Watsonsprite report", Julius yelled. Seconds later his prudently dressed sprite appeared.


*Spoiler*: _Show SpriteLog_ 




Julius: Now I know I said I would not tier two prototype you Watson there are some rather.... extenuating circumstances.
Julius: Would you please come with me to the display room?
Watsonsprite: Sir do you already have an idea of what you wish to add to my person from your various curio?
Julius: Yes, you will be prototyped once more with that large statue of Nidhogg.
Watsonsprite:.....
Julius: Is their a problem with that Watson?
Watsonsprite: Wouldn't you rather prototype something more... kind? 
Watsonsprite: Perhaps the ashes of a dead relative or maybe a pet of some kind.
Julius: Why on Earth would I want to fight creatures that look like my mom?
Julius: And prototyping Nevermore is out of the question. 
Julius: We already have one person on our team that prototyped a useless ass fish and I will not stoop to that level. No more pets need be prototyped.
Watsonsprite: What has caused your sudden desire to prototype in the first place if you forgive my asking sir?
Julius: I am doing this at the request of a white text being of vast intelligence.
Julius: You know the usual things that happen to normal people like me.
Watsonsprite: Perhaps it would be best to wait until after entering to prototype the statue?
Julius: And why is that?
Julius: Watsonsprite what are you hiding from me? I want you to tell me what you know.
Watsonsprite: As per my nature I have to be vague sir.
Watsonsprite: Information I give you has to be veiled within mysterious riddles and questions without answers.
Julius: I've had enough pointless riddles for one day Watsonsprite. Tell me what you know.
Watsonsprite:.... Very well.
Watsonsprite: Certain prototyping can leave imprints. Do you really want your enemies to have the cold ruthlessness of a dragon?
Julius: It matters not to me.
Julius: Besides you know I have always found myself fascinated with serpents and dragons.
Julius: Now just stay still while I grab this statue, it's pretty heavy.

Right as Julius is about to double prototype his sprite sN pesters him. What's with this sandy guy and why of all times is he bugging you now! You are understandable frustrated, even more so when you see that he has nothing of value at all to say. Typical sN. Still nothing on the level of talking to the white text guy but it's hardly better.

Well that's done.

-- With a grunt Julius lifts up the large bronze statue of Nidhogg and throws it into his Kernel creating The Distinguished Dragonsprite

Distinguished Dragonsprite: *growl*
Julius: A much needed improvement wouldn't you agree?
Distinguished Dragonsprite: Indeed. This form is much more... primal.
Distinguished Dragonsprite: Much more.... powerful. A smart move to be sure master.
Julius: You are free to do whatever it is fedora wearing dragons do until I have need of your services again.




And with that his new dragon sprite disappeared.

Julius had two options now. He could either contact Lily and get to work on his entry item. Or go see his bro. Which to do first?


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 27, 2011)

It began with a Storm, stubborn and unrelenting and raw force manifest. Then there was Light, and from it came forth all the maybes and could bes and should bes and might bes. Time came to being, a current that carried what is and what had and what will be. Space was brought forth, and from its twisting channels everywhere and somewhere and nowhere came to be. From the roiling chaos roared the sounds of Thunder, and so did all cease and behold. Disorder gave way to Harmony's word, and from its edict did existence learn what it is. Death arrives next, the harvester who ends so that there can be beginnings. But all must end, and the Void shall descend, darker than night and empty of meaning. And as all near the twilight of the end a great Pyre shall ascend, and from the flames shall all things be consumed.

These were the things that Joey/anna first saw when s/he woke up and walked out of her lab. A slab of steel almost as tall as the volcano her/his home was located near by loomed over everything. It stretched over the horizon, and though it seems to be night the slab glowed a faint red, and from a far you could just see a half-moon of neon. The unrhythmic hum of machinery functioning at minimum efficiency sang from everywhere. 

It was a completely alien world to most people, but for Joey/anna it felt like home. Still, it would be best if s/he contacted the others and tell them of his/her current situation.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 28, 2011)

You opt to contact ME and see if they have made any progress in manufacturing your weapon. What do you mean ME wasn't one of the options for Julius? Of course ME was! Perhaps you are just not seeing straight. 


--IllustriousInquisitor [II] began pestering MechanicalEmpath [ME]--
II: How are you enjoying your stay in the medium ME?
ME: STATEMENT: IT IS A VERY...COMFORTABLE PLACE. THIS PORTION OF THE MEDIUM RESEMBLES MY LABORATORY, BUT ON A MUCH LARGER SCALE.
II: Interesting. 
II: Very interesting. 
II: But on to more pressing matters.
II: May I please ask you how the construction of my weapon is going?
ME: STATEMENT: IT HAS BEEN DELAYED, UNFORTUNATELY
ME: STATEMENT: THE FORGE HAS BEEN INFESTED WITH IMPS, AND THEY HAVE GOTTEN HOLD OF SISTER'S ARMAMENTS.
II: It seems you are in quite the predicament.
II: I should probably inquire about your combat prowess. It's as good of a time as ever.
II: You will be able to handle this infestation I assume?
ME: STATEMENT: IT WILL TAKE TIME, BUT I SHOULD BE ABLE TO ELIMINATE THE IMPS WITH WHAT I HAVE.
ME: STATEMENT: THE SISTER UNIT THOUGH IS NOWHERE TO BE SEEN. I WOULD HAVE EXPECTED HER TO HAVE CLEARED THE FORGE OF THESE MONSTERS BEFORE SHE LEFT TO GO EXPLORING THIS WORLD FOR NEW DOORS.
II: Your sister left to go search for doors?
II: That's rather odd to say the least. 
ME: SARCASM: SHE SELLS WEAPONS OF VARYING QUALITY FOR A LIVING, AND HAS CHOSEN FOR A DOMICILE THE FOOT OF A VOLCANO. IF ANYTHING THE AFFINITY FOR DOORS IS QUITE NORMAL HUMAN BEHAVIOR.
II: You do make a good point, and who am I to judge considering me and my bro are quite the eccentrics ourselves.
II: We are getting off track though.
II: Time is of the essence ME.
II: I would like you to clear out that infestation as fast as possible.
II: Have your sprite help you if needed and it would be advised that you alchemize some more powerful weapons than a garden variety wrench.
ME: STATEMENT: CHACHANATOR SPRITE'S HEAD IS CURRENTLY BEING USED AS A BEACH BALL BY SOME IMPS UPSTAIRS, ALTHOUGH HER LAST EXPLOSION DID TAKE OUT A SUITABLE NUMBER OF IMPS, AND SOME OF THE WALL AS WELL. 
ME: STATEMENT: I SHALL ALCHEMIZE A NEW WEAPON AS SOON AS I AM ABLE TO GATHER MORE GRIST. 
II: Wait. What the hell is a chachanator?
II: Never mind I don't want to know. 
II: God we are going to have the ugliest imps in paradox space.
II: Anyways you know you can just steal some grist from sN, hB, and IM right?
ME: STATEMENT: I WAS NOT AWARE OF THIS OPTION, BUT IF THE IMPS HERE ARE AS IRRITATING AS THE ONES IN THEIR WORLD THEY SHALL NEED THEIR GRIST FOR NOW. THEY ARE NOT WELL-CONSTRUCTED CREATURES ANYWAY, AND I CAN HANDLE THEM ONE-ON-ONE. 
ME: QUERY: WILL IT BE FINE IF I WERE TO ASK YOU A QUESTION?
II: Sure. As your leader that's what i'm here for.
ME: QUERY: HOW DO YOU THINK WILL THE OTHERS REACT UPON SEEING MY ORGANIC VISAGE? NOT THAT THE OPINION OF FLESHLINGS, NO OFFENSE, IS OF GREAT IMPORTANCE TO ME, BUT IT MIGHT AFFECT THE COHESION OF THE TEAM. 
II: ...
II: I did not expect a question like this.
II: Hmm. I am the only one that has seen your actual face I guess.
ME: QUERY: IN THE STRANGE DREAM WORLD YOU OCCASIONALLY SPEAK OF,YES?
II: Yeah in there. 
II: I go in your room ocassionaly to take building materials and tools.
II: Hope you don't mind.
II: You don't mind do you?
ME: STATEMENT: IT IS OF LITTLE CONSEQUENCE TO ME, AS I CANNOT REACH THIS DREAM WORLD ANYWAY.
II: For now. 
II: Well to answer your question.
II: I have never considered myself a good judge of a person's appearence. 
II: You aren't hideous by any means if that helps. 
II: Though I guess the group will be pretty surprised when they see you for the first time
ME: STATEMENT: I SEE. I ASK BECAUSE OF AN UNFORTUNATE INCIDENT THAT INVOLVES MY ENTRY TO THE MEDIUM.
ME: STATEMENT: IT INVOLVED THE RESCUSITATION OF A DYING CREATURE WHO UPON LOOKING AT MY FACE EXPRESSED WHAT I UNDERSTAND TO BE SURPRISE, OR PERHAPS REVULSION. THEN IT DISAPPEARED, AND AFTER THAT I MANIFESTED INTO THE MEDIUM ALONG WITH OUR HOME AND VOLCANO.
II: An interesting entry item to say the least. 
II: The surprised look on the face of said organic could possibly be attributed to the fact that it woke up from near death in a mysterious laboratory could it not? 
II: It's not necessarily a slight on your appearance by any means.
ME: STATEMENT: THAT IS MOST LOGICAL AND PROBABLE, YES.
ME: STATEMENT: NOW I FEEL LIKE AN ANDROID POWERED BY A WINDOWS XL OPERATING SYSTEM MAKING A FUSS AT ITS FAILURE TO UPLOAD THE NEWER BUT INEFFICIENT VISTA PROGRAM. 
II: Yeah i'm not really sure how to respond to that.
II: But don't beat yourself up about this. 
II: And trust me. 
II: Even if sL wailed on you with that wrench of yours for several hours you would still be far more visually appealing to look at then sN. 
II: That probably doesn't help you at all....
II: I need to work on my moral boosting speeches don't I?
ME: STATEMENT: NO, YOUR PREVIOUS WORDS ARE SUFFICIENTLY CHEERFUL ENOUGH TO RECHARGE MY MIRTH BATTERIES.
ME: STATEMENT: THANK YOU.
II: No thanks are needed. 
II: And I am sorry if I am rushing you to work on my weapon.
II: In fact.
II: You can work on it at your leisure. 
II: Explore you planet and have some fun first. 
II: I won't be needing it in the immediate furture anyways.
ME: STATEMENT: IF YOU ARE COMFORTABLE WITH THIS ALTERATION TO THE PROGRAM THEN IT SHALL BE AS YOU SAY IT IS.
ME: STATEMENT: I SHOULD FIND MY WELDING MASK NOW, WEARING IT SHOULD HELP ME FEEL BETTER AND WOULD PROTECT ME FROM IMP ATTACKS.
II: Safety is your number one priority.
II: Work with your abomination of a sprite to clear out your imp infestation and then go explore for a bit.
II: Maybe you will find your door hunting sister while you're at it.
ME: STATEMENT: I BELIEVE YOU ARE RIGHT. I SHALL CONTACT YOU LATER CONCERNING THE PROGRESS OF YOUR WEAPON.
II: That is acceptable. 
II: Though I must warn you that when I enter the imps will most like become slightly more... difficult to defeat.
II: Actually they will be much harder considering a sizeable portion of them will mutate into dragons. Don't ask why I prototyped a dragon as it is complicated.
II: I advise you be well prepared before then. 
ME: STATEMENT: I AM MORE INTERESTED IN THE SAFETY OF THE PLAYER THAT SHALL ARRIVE AFTER YOU DO. WHOEVER THIS IS HE OR SHE WILL REQUIRE ASISSTANCE FROM THE OTHERS. 
II: You are right. 
II: Hmm. I doubt Lily will be able to take on any imps solo for quite some time.
II: I can have Valen ready to assist her once she enters. 
II: Though he's not much of a fighter himself
ME: STATEMENT: THEN HER SURVIVAL SHALL DEPEND ON THE ONE MOST CAPABLE OF COMBAT THAT WOULD BE ABLE TO ARRIVE TO HER WORLD QUICKLY.
II: ... You are quite capable in combat.
II: More so than the others not named sL or myself.
II: And her entry will most likely coincide with our battle which takes hB and a$ out of the equation. 
II: Not that I would trust either of them with a dog much less a 13 year old girl.
ME: STATEMENT: THIS IS TRUE. I SHALL END OUR CONVERSATION HERE NOW, THEN.
ME: STATEMENT: THANK YOU ONCE AGAIN. SPEAKING WITH YOU HAS MADE ME FEEL... MORE EFFICIENT.
II: That's what i'm here for.
II: I'll contact you again in the near future. 

--IllustriousInquisitor [II] ceased pestering MechanicalEmpath [ME]--

Talk about your AWKWARD CONVERSATIONS. Julius never felt he was a qualified appraiser of BEAUTY. In fact he felt no one was. Beauty is in the EYE OF THE BEHOLDER after all and Julius and his bro collected quite a few artifacts that most normal people would consider UGLY or BIZARRE. In fact his bro was primarily a SURREALIST PAINTER and delighted in such things. Though he was also known to stop and paint landscapes that INSPIRED HIM and wouldn't move from that spot until he had finished his painting to the GREAT FRUSTRATION of those traveling with him at that time.

Speaking of his bro Julius felt like he should really go SEE HIM! Or perhaps he should contact the 13 YEAR OLD GIRL? For sure these are the ONLY two options Julius has this time. So which will he choose?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 30, 2011)

*STOP TALKING WITH THESE UGLY FONT COLORED PEOPLE AND MAKE SOME COOL STUFF ALREADY!!!!*

You have the funny feeling that its time to stop pesterchuming about and get on with alchemizing yourself some upgrades.

God all those sand faggets ever do is bluhbluhbluh. They're worse than your Fishsprite. You suppose you'll let them worry about the bluhing for now. Its time for action!

In the time that you wasted while chatting, GristTorrent (which you conveniently obtained in an offscreen convo) has netted you a lot of Bruce and Simon's planet specific loot so you should be good to turn all these dowels into some sweet stuff!

Thank goodness you have excellent internet service, you don't know what you'd do if you could only download at 1grist/sec, that'd be SO SLOWWWWW

You change into your SERIOUS BUSINESS SUIT because its time to get down to some SERIOUS FUCKING BUSINESS...and your regular clothes were coated in ogre entrails.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 30, 2011)

"Wow"

Akira looks outside his window and see's a world coverd only with black clouds and raging lightning , he remembers a poem his father used to read to him as a child














All day the rain 
suspended, does not touch
earth or plant ? rises as
steam into thin gray air ?
brush strokes on water-color paper
cannot wait to fall.

I pour tea, the leaves swell,
release the fragrance
and the taste of sun baked straw,
conjuring the first,
the testing first drops 
of monsoon on chaparral.

Evening wine relaxes as white
light fills bags far off
like a toy that glows briefly
when you shake it ?
clouds lit like lanterns
in the Japanese garden.

Thunder unzips the clouds,
electrifies the space between
earth and sky, releases 
light and rumbles,
puncturing the tube of night,
senses feast on returning rain.


John Madden-Poet of the Century


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 31, 2011)

* Bruce: Wake Up











*​

You are now Bruce Dickinson. You wake up feeling like shit. You have no idea how long you were out, all you know is that your head is in desperate need of an aspirin. Unfortunately for you, there doesn't seem to be any aspirin near.

You stand up and gaze at the magnificent sight of something you had never seen before. You look up and see vast oceans of what appears to be honey. Impossible, you think. You take a sniff and the sweet aroma helps you confirm your suspicions. 

You realize you're standing in something weird and then look to the floor. You're not standing on floor, you're standing on a waffle! You look even farther to realize you're on a waffle island, one of many in a sea of honey! You jump in excitement! You've never encountered something so awesome in your life!

*Punk Yoshi:* What's up, punk?

A creature approaches you, getting you startled. You immediately draw your weapon, the Master Sword, and put your shield in front of you to defend yourself. Looks like it's time for a strife!

*Vadersprite:* What the hell are you doing? That is the consort of your land.

You look closer. He's a Yoshi! One of the most adorable creatures in videogame existence. You apologize to the reptile for being so rude. Apologizing is what a true British gentleman should do in these situations.

*Punk Yoshi:* It's about time you woke up! I've been watching this machine man defend you for monsters for an hour! You should thank him for saving your life and probably handing you some XP.

*Bruce:* Why, thank you Vadersprite!

*Vadersprite:* *heavy breath* I'm just doing my job, Bruce. It's nothing

*Punk Yoshi:* Bruce? So that's the name of the legendary Hero of Time! We've been waiting for you, noble Knight. I welcome you to the land of waffles and videogames, where all your dreams shall come true!

Noble Knight? Hero of Time? Dreams coming true? Waffles? Your body can't hide the excitement. You know you're about to have the adventure of a lifetime.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 1, 2011)

A few moments in the iin the future not many Akira was contacted  by somebody on pesterchum it was probably Valen checking up on him to make sure he was ok, Akira got to his desk top to see who it was.
*
-- melodiousDiscord [mD] began pestering Anime$wag [A$] --*

mD: A$?
mD: Akira?
mD: You there man?
A$: hey man
A$: sorry man did I scare you
A$: I wasn't sure I'd get outta there my own damn self
A$: but as you can see your man pulled through 
mD: Phew
mD: Glad to hear it man
mD: So how was your landing so to speak?
mD: Let me pull up the view screen.
A$: well as you can see I fell through the fucking roof
A$: and my back is killing me
A$: so if you could could you patch it up
A$: all these fucking thunderclouds I don't wanna get lit the fuck up
mD: Sure just let me find something to cover it up with
*
-- mD moves the cursor on a big rock and carefully lifts it to cover the hole in the roof --*


mD: There. Good as new 
*
-- The boulder crashes through the roof and next to Akira --*


mD: Ummm....
mD: Hmm.
A$: just stop
mD: ^^;
A$: yeah 
A$: so anyways have you seen where that super dick went
A$: he could have atleast of helped me instead of throwing me at walls
mD: Uhh, don't look now.
mD: But...

*
-- Darksprite kicks Akira into a wall --*


mD: ...he's behind you.
A$: 
A$: YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE FUCKING LEGS
Darksprite: I was trying to test your worth in battle
Darksprite: I can't say I expected more from an insect like you
Darksprite: I'm leaving to survey the area I may be back later
A$: good ridence to old dickfaces 
mD: You should probably try to not piss him off?
mD: Just a suggestion
mD: Anyways, why don't you go look around a bit?
A$: fuck that shit
A$: do you not see the raging lightning dancing around outside
mD: Oh come on.
mD: Look, unless you are the tallest thing in the vicinity
mD: You should be perfectly safe from being struck by lightning
mD: And besides...
mD: You may not have a choice from the looks of things...
A$: yeah but do you see that shit
A$: it's not fair I would love to be in some easy fucking world
A$: like the land of strobe lights and gaytors
A$: but no I got the land of fucking lightning and big fucking clouds
A$:  it's not fair
mD: No
mD: I don't think you understood
mD: You've got imps crawling up the walls dude.
mD: I'd advise leaving.
mD: In spite of the lightning and clouds.
mD: And evil sprite that may or may not return.
A$: naw man
A$: those imps no better than to fuck with m-

--Anime$wag [A$] ceased pesteing melodiousDiscord [mD]--

mD: >8y 
mD: I warned you about imps dude
mD: I told you.

-- melodiousDiscord [mD] ceased pestering Anime$wag [A$] --


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 3, 2011)

*Alchemy Binge Pt. 1*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 4, 2011)

*Alchemy Binge Pt. 2*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 6, 2011)

*Alchemy Binge Pt. 3*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2011)

*Alchemy Binge Pt. 4*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 9, 2011)

An imp deciedes to ram Akira's face into the computer screen.


Fuck that hurt ! Ok you piece of shit it's about time I teach you some gangsta diplomacy !
































Akira Absconded !


----------



## Didi (Apr 9, 2011)

BAM! Another imp crashes into a wall after having the privilege of tasting your boots. No puny imp can mess with you. You're Simon motherfucking Teal, breaker of heavens, warrior of good, bro of bros. For the last few hours, after you helped Peter defeat the ogres, you haven't had a single moment of rest. These imps seem to be coming from everywhere. Ah well, at least it has netted you a good amount of grist.

But you could use a break right now, since there's other stuff you need to do as well. You retreat back to your attic room and lock the door. Time to reflect on what you've learned so far about this land. It seems to consist of a rock solid landscape. Not a single plant grows here. High mountain ranges and deep gorges dominate the environment. The gorges look like something used to flow through it, a long time ago, though you can't quite put your finger on it what it was. The mountain ranges have an abundance of caves, but you haven't gone near them yet, as bears seem to live in them.

The most defining feature of this planet though, is the darkness. Aside from the meager glow of the moon, light doesn't exist here. It is a strange sensation. Gives you a melancholic feeling. Or well, normal people would feel that way. You are of course still excited. 

Suddenly, you hear a loud, metallic noise outside, followed by explosion sounds. Seems like your GurrenLagannSprite is fighting again. You decide to take a look, so you climb out of your window onto the roof. Yup, that's your sprite alright. But something seems different. That graceful fighting style, slicing up imps, ogres and basilisks with the katana he's using, following up with melee combos and finishing with ballistics. You recognize it.... no... it couldn't be?!


*Spoiler*: _Sprite Log_ 




*hB: Lil' Bro?
hB: Are you in there?*
Little BrogannSprite: Oh hey sup Big Bro!
LBS: Yeah I'm living the dream
LBS: Commanding the legendary Gurren Lagann
LBS: And it's going quite well!
*hB: Yeah I saw you fight man
hB: I'm fucking proud of you*
LBS: You taught me well
LBS: Thank you, Big Bro
*hB: It's what big bros do Little Bro 
hB: But man I hate to break this to you but from what I understand, you've now merged with that sprite thing
hB: Like you know, you ARE it. For, like, forever.
hB: You cool with that?*
LBS: Oh wow
LBS: So that's why I know shit suddenly about this game?
LBS: And of course I'm okay with it, shit can't get any more real than this 
*hB: Oh yeah that's right I totally forgot, you know everything about this game now!
hB: Care telling me about what I should do here?*
LBS: Well you may have seen it is ridiculously dark here
LBS: You need to do something about it, you need to bring back the light
LBS: To do this, you need to defeat The Denizen of this planet
LBS: Because that bitch ass mofo is blocking the lava stream that used to flow through the gorges and light up and heat the planet
LBS: You need to travel to the core of the planet and kill the bastard
*hB: Okay check
hB: How do I get there?
hB: Do I just drill my way there, like a Simon would do?*
LBS: I suggest you ask your consorts for directions
*hB: Consorts?*
LBS: The bears. They are here to help you in your quest, and are the peaceful inhabitants of this land.
*hB: Okay sweet, thanks little bro! I think I know enough now!
hB: Continue on the path of heaven and I will meet you there!*




That was some useful information. Well, now that you know all that stuff, you suppose you can set up the last things to get ready for the fight. After all that's going to take place here. It'd probably be best to message Julius that you're waiting for him. The sooner this is over with, the better.


----------



## Didi (Apr 9, 2011)

--heavenBreaker [hB] started pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II]--

*hB: Hey
hB: I just wanted to say
hB: I'm here, on my planet.
hB: So, you know, you can come now for the fight*
II: Congratulations on staying in one piece so far.
II: Though I can't guarantee you will remain in such good shape after our little meeting.
*hB: We'll see about that. I am confident in my skills.
hB: I'm not afraid Julius, and not backing off.
hB: Just...
hB: Be gentle with Akira. I don't care about me, I can take it, but he's so young and inexperienced.*
II: I have no intentions of harming either of you... too badly. 
II: I will have use for you in our trials that lie ahead of us.
II: But tell me hB, do you think you can defeat me and sL?
II: I don't think you believe that. In fact I am sure of it. 
II: I can feel the slight twinge of fear that permeates your text hB.
*hB: You know just as well as me this was never about defeating you.
hB: It's about getting you to respect your teammates instead of seeing them as tools to further your own personal goals.
hB: And I am utterly fucking confident I can get you to do that.
hB: Just you watch, Julius.
hB: We will be friends again like we used to.
hB: And aside from that, you were never that much better than me anyway. If I would be physically capable of being afraid, it would be of the unknown factor that is Mister Murdering Asshole sockLard.*
II: Tell me Simon have you ever been in a battle?
II: A true battle not one of those little skirmishes with your little bro?
II: Have you ever had to fight for your very life?
II: Have you ever had to watch someone come after you with murderous intent only to watch them die at your feet?
II: Have you ever been sprayed in someone else's blood before?
*hB: Heh, you've got me there, 'bro'. It's true that I haven't gotten such an experience yet, living in this boring ass village.
hB: But rest assured, I've studied it enough to be prepared for such a situation.
hB: My foot will not tremble before your hands. The path of heaven will guide me towards victory.
hB: This is the truth. This is my belief.
hB: At least for now.*
II: We will see Simon. 
II: For all your talk and bluster, I expect this battle to not be as entirely disappointing as I fear it will be.
II: I just hope you know the simple truth that it is preordained that you will lose this battle.
II: And that I will lead this group. I have no agenda other than survival and I will make sure it is carried out.
*hB: I truly hope I will get you back into sanity. That we can walk together again after this fight.
hB: Until then, let's not speak again, lest we be quarreling again.
hB: Goodbye, Julius.*
II: Your foolishness is almost otherworldly Simon. Have it your way we will not speak until that moment where we meet on the battlefield. 
II: Until then I expect you not to screw up too much. 
*hB: If it is considered wise to see everyone around you as a simple tool, then I'd rather be a fool forever. *

--heavenBreaker [hB] ceased pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II]--


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 14, 2011)

Hopy shit that DS IMP was strong as hell , you had to run away just to escape the fucker where is that asshole of a SPRITE anyways leaving you to lock your enemies inside you pigpen of a room what a fuck-up. At least you were able to grab your DAD'S BLACKBERRY on the way out. Maybe it's the internal bleeding speaking but it seems like you should access the current situation of the team. Then you remember the fight is nearing ever closer maybe you should see if that sL kid will be ready for the fight.

---Anime$wag [A$] started pestering strifeLord [sL]--


A$: Yo wassup man
A$: I know we got this fight and shit comin up
A$: but I want you to know you don't have to fight if you don't want to
A$: I can see through that hardcore pokerface of your and I can tell your probably a chill ass ninja 
A$: so it's cool if you don't want to fight my man
sL: There are no words for how much I want to beat the shit out of you right now
sL: I'm going to be so satisfied when that time comes
sL: I'll beat you so hard that you'll piss blood for the rest of your shithouse life
A$: so juju has manipulated you this far huh
A$: what a bastard he is 
A$: don't worry man I know your just a puppet in his little show
A$: except instead of seame street charecters there are 13 year old girls and Robo Hentai enthusiasts
sL: I'm no one's puppet, dumbass
sL: This is just a good opportunity to let loose against people I don't like and I'll be damned if I don't take it
sL: And Julius' time is coming, so don't worry about that
sL: You can just sit there licking your wounds and being fucking useless 
sL: While I get shit done
A$: ahh see you just said you wanna fight the guy yourself
A$: why are you even rolling with this ninja in the first place
A$: it's obvious you don't like the guy
sL: I don't like him, not one bit
sL: But he's more useful than most of you assholes
A$: dude how would you know how useful we are
A$: if you haven't even given us the chance in the first place
A$: that's the whole point of this fight
A$: it's like Julius dosen't see the fact that we all have talent
A$: so he thinks he can run the show when in fact 
A$: we should be free to work as complete equals 
A$: telling us our order to go in and shit and not giving a reason is just , idk disrespectful you know ?
sL: Like any of you fuckheads can be my equal
sL: The whole point of this fight is me bashing your heads in
sL: I'm a simple man with simple needs
sL: The rest of you can go on about "equality" and "fairness" and that other horseshit
sL: Me, I just want the blood to flow
A$: tch tch tch
A$: I tried to show you with words bro
A$: guess I'll have to show you with my blades
A$: hope your up for it dude
A$: I'm not going easy on you dog
sL: AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
sL: BWAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA
sL: Holy shit my sides
sL: I just
sL: AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
sL: If you were trying to make me laugh to death, it almost worked
A$: see I know that he hasn't warped you all the way
A$: it's good to know I may have reached that go hard exterior of yours
A$: but unfortunately I still got slap some sense into you 
A$: cause that's what friends do
sL: I'm going to enjoy smashing your face in
sL: It will probably be one of the highlights in my life
A$: hehe there goes that sense of humor 
A$: I look forward to smashing your face in too 
sL: No amount of trash talk can convey how badly you'll do against me
sL: Although I'll say you'd be lucky to even have a recognizable face after this little showdown
sL: I probably can't make you any uglier than you already are anyway 
A$: dude you've never seen my face
A$: and I've gone to like 3rd base so you can't even touch me in the girl department
A$: plus Lily said I was cute 
sL: Her standards must be as low as your intelligence then
A$: O I get it now
A$: rating dudes, being hostile to hide something , being so cool with Julius 
A$: it's so obvious now 
sL: Where are you getting at
sL: I'll probably regret the answer to this, but at this point, I just can't care that much
A$: come on dude we both know  it
A$: your gay 
A$: it's cool though I don't care about trivial stuff like that 
sL: ..........
sL: There are no words
sL: For how retarded you are at this moment
sL: You might even rival sN in terms of stupidity
A$: hmm you referenced sN being stupid and you also hate robo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
A$:  could it be that you tried spit game at them
A$: and they turned you down 
A$: I'm no sleuth , but I think I just solved your problem
sL: There are no words
sL: For how retarded you are at this moment
sL: Yeah I just copy and pasted that
sL: Because there really are no words
A$: well I'll catch you on the flip side dude
A$: but I just want you to know 
A$: I'm not gay so please do not try to flirt with me like this again
A$: it's really fucking creepy 

--Anime$wag [A$] ceased pestering strifeLord [sL]--

It's so unfortunate to see such a cool kid be warped by such an ass, Julius will get his soon enough. Time to see if you can heal these wounds.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 15, 2011)

The Land of Gears and Spheres enthralled ME, as far as any robot/person who thinks s/he's a robot could be enthralled. The smells and sounds of technology at work made him/her feel euphoric. It was a good time to start on the other components of II's gun, just as he had requested as well as a good moment to check on the sister unit. As s/he steps into the forge where his/her sister should be-oh shit that's a lot of imps.

Joey/anna retreats to her/his room, but s/he is chased by one of the imps. Well, it was just one imp. It would be easy to take it down. And it turns out it was. The imp only had fish prototyping, and with a few hard wrench wacks the annoying creature was down. It scratched at Joey/anna's mask but the cold steel of his/her face mask rendered such fleshling moves useless. The imp exploded into grist, which s/he collected quickly. 

But Joey/anna was going to need more. There were a lot of imps in the forge, and some of them even carried formidable weaponry, though others were content with using shitty swords. S/he would need more grist, in order to create a more suitable weapon for the task at hand. An ordinary wrench was not enough.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 16, 2011)

Akira made his way to downstairs to look for some type  of first aid but he found his Sprite standing before him looking less than pleased



SpriteLog


*Spoiler*: __ 





Akira: sup fuckass 
Akira: did you survey the area and shit
Darksprite: Silence  you insect
Darksprite: I've been fighting your enemies and gaining you grist will you do nothing
Darksprite: I also saw your  conversation with the Knight
Darksprte: He stepped on that little tiny thing you call pride
Darksprite: you went on about friendship like the weakling you are
Akira: look mac I'm not ight with this
Akira: so I'm gonna need you to chill the fuck out and step-off
Darksprite: I suppose I can comend you for being able to stand-up to me
Dakrsprite: unfortunatley you standing up to me is like an ant standing up to the sun
Darksprite: You'll only get burnt to ashes and then those ashes will be burnt to nothing
Akira: fucking yawn
Akira: why the fuck didn't I prototype MODOK or Deadpool
Akira: someone awesome
Darksprite: I am far more intelligent that MODOK and I am much funnier than Deadpool
Darksprite: What is funnier than conquest
Darksprite: destroying entire empires that stand agianst me 
Darksprite: that certainly solicates a laugh
Darksprite: ha-ha
Akira: the only thing funny about you 
Akira: is seeing Supes kick you face in every month
Akira: jegus christ if I gave a fuck I would show you a pick
Darksprite: you mention the name sake of Kon-el in my
presence                                                                                  
Darksprite: I will erase you where you stand you trash !
Akira: you mad ?
Akira: wait what the fu-

Darksprite: I will squeeze  the very life out of you.
Akira: grugugugt

Akira flailed his feet around as though he was dieing (which he was ) when he was really trying to loosen his rollerblades. 

(Almost there , I'm not gonna go out like this. Sorry mom, I hope this works)

Akira threw his rollerblades with his feet and hit his mothers urn at the bottom in a way that sent it flying at Darksprite.


Darksprite: NOOOOOOOO

A flash of blue light flooded the room and Darksprite turned into Momsprite.

*Spoiler*: __ 










Akira: well fuck

Momsprite: Akira! it's been so long you've gotten so big as well
Momsprite: but I have no idea what's going on with that mouth of yours 
Momsprite: I thought I taught you better than that
Akira: my bad I just got choked beaten up and almost crushed by a metor 
Akira: but it's cool I'll chill
Akira: for you Mom just for you ntrust
Momsprite: do not take that tone with me young man
Momsprite: I will vaporize you in a second 
Akira:  well I see that you still have some Darkseid in you
Akira: so uhh what can you do about these injuries 
Momsprite: here you go honey

Momsprite started to heal Akira's injuries from the fight by shooting him with a blue light from her eyes 


Akira: thanks Ma 
Momsprite: You know it hun.
Momsprite: That reminds me I never did give you any info on this game did I ?
Akira: nope you just kind of fucked me up and over
Momsprite: Well I suppose it's time
Momsprite: Right now you are in the medium, and more specifically you're on your planet
Momsprite: The Land of Clouds and Thunder 
Akira: I knew that was the fucking name
Momsprite: Akira !
Akira: I mean freaking 
Akira: Anyways how am I supposed to navigate this buffet of damnation
Akira: I walk out there I dead like Bigge 
Momsprite: it's part of your destiny , thats how heroes grow
Momsprite: I thought you liked challenges honey
Akira: I do but I like staying alive more 
Momsprite: You will once you get stronger and alchemize
Momsprite: You've already gone up a few levels because of my help 
Momsprite: I have collected a nice amount of grist too 
Momsprite: but soon you will have to venture out own your own 
Momsprite: If you truly want to be a Rider
Akira: a rider of what exactly ?
Momsprite: I can't tell all the secrets honey that's no fun 
Akira: gay 
Akira: we will talk later Mom I kinda want to catch up with the game
Akira: no doubt that Fedora freak is ahead already a few steps ahead of me in the planning process
Akira: gotta get ahead and I think I got an idea 
Momsprite: alright honey I'll clear out the house and start lunch
Akira: yeah thanks Ma
Momsprite: Love you honey !
Akira: yeah yeah Love you to now please GET OUT !
Momsprite: keep talking to me like that and I'll tear you in two and throw you into the sun.
Momsprite: Byeeeee





Well that was...something time to talk to Lily to see if she can make something  for you.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 16, 2011)

*



You can feel the turn of the universe in the palm of your hand. Its like fire and ice and rage, the night and the storm in the heart of the sun.

This power....it's FANTASTIC.*​


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 17, 2011)

*Valen: Awaken in the Land of Waves and Variety*

Though there is no wind, a swirl of white leaves passed over the waves, navigating the buildings, soaring up into the air in a whorl, before, content to float, they settled high above a house, the newest addition to this land.

Valen blinked his eyes open, bright light from the outside shone down into his eyes, cause him to throw an arm up to shield them. "I guess.....I made it?" He said, picking himself up off the ground. The kernel sprite floated over to him and slowly began to seperate into three parts. Valen tried to follow their path but eventually they became specks against the clear blue sky. "Okay, what did that do?" He scratched his head and turned to look at the remaining part of the sprite which had taken on the vague shape of Death the Kidd, as Valen had intended. It was still adapting to it's new shape though so Valen took the oppertunity to scout around the area.

He climbed onto the balcony and looked around the area. From what he could see, he had landed close to the shore line. In the other direction there appeared to be a cluster of buildings about a 25 minute walk away. 

Turning back to the ocean, he noticed that there were two islands off on either side of his field of vision, each of which had an....aura?...surrounding them. One have smoke rising from it while the other had a crystaline formation rising from it.

Climbing back down, Valen took stock of the situation.

A single leaf fluttered down, touching on the ground behind him. It sparked green for a moment, and seemed to vanish. A moment later, a large clump of the white leaves was in its place. Slowly, they began to rise, and the outline of a man could be seen in the overlapping foliage.​
*["Good to have you arrive, Valen."]
mD: W-what the...?!
["No need for shock, I am not here with any intention of harming you."]
mD: Well that's good at least.
mD: Your apperance was just rather...
mD: Sudden.
["I tend to do that."]
mD: Ah, I see
mD: Mind if I inquire as to who you are?
mD: I'm not used to people appearing in front of me
mD: And by people I mean plants which hold the vague shape of a person.
mD: That can talk.
["You will find out in due time as you have a hand in this very appearance. That is the way this place, the medium, works."]
mD: Sooooo, no? You aren't going to divulge who you are?
["No."]
mD: I see.
mD: How can I be sure that I can trust you then?
mD: What guarantee do I have other than your word?
mD: I just got here and you aren't him 
-- Points to Kiddsprite, who is still trying to get everything perfectly symmetrical--
mD: So. 
mD: Tell me, what do you want?
["Trust is something you will need to learn to gauge.
It is an aspect of your title, after all."]
mD: True
mD: But it is a bad idea to trust without any thing other than someone, or some plant's, word.
["There is time to learn, this instantiation of me will not be going anywhere soon."]*

The figure of white leaves looked about, before turning (we assume) to face the ocean.​
*["I may choose to enjoy the waves for a bit, however, speak to your sprite for the moment."]*

A gust of wind that did not exist, but the effects were felt as the leaves blew away, back into a storm of white flora, heading down towards the beach. Though Valen did not see, a portion of the leaves flashed green[/size] and vanished as this occured.

Valen raised an eyebrow at the flora's abilities but decided that in a world that could create meteors and aim them at him, the unexpected was to be expected. Anticipated even.

He walked over to Kiddsprite, who was still tugging his hair in a valiant effort to make it symmetrical.​

*mD: Hey Kidd
mD: I really don't think that's going to work.
Kiddsprite: No no no, this simply won't do.
Kiddsprite: If I just do this!
mD: Nothing will happen?
Kiddsprite: *sigh* Perhaps you're right
mD: So, now that that is out of the way for now...
mD: What can you tell me about this place?
Kiddsprite: Well, this place as you call it is your land.
Kiddsprite: Each one of your companions also has a land
Kiddsprite: All eight of them
Kiddsprite: Ahhhh eight. Such a lovely number...
mD: Hey, come on Kidd, focus
Kiddsprite: WHY ARE YOU HERE?!
mD: Err, what?
Kiddsprite: IF YOU WEREN'T HERE THERE WOULD BE EIGHT PEOPLE TOTAL! 
Kiddsprite: BUT NO!
Kiddsprite: YOU HAD TO BE HERE AND MAKE IT NINE!!!!!
Kiddsprite: NINE HAS ABSOLUTELY NO SYMMETRY, DAMN IT!
mD: ...
mD: Look, I realize how important this is to you bu-
Kiddsprite: SILENCE!
Kiddsprite: YOU...YOU....NINTH PERSON!
mD: ...
mD: Are you done?
Kiddsprite: Phew...
Kiddsprite: Yes, pardon me, I got a little over excited. 
Kiddsprite: Ahem.
Kiddsprite: Anyways, as I was saying....
Kiddsprite: WHY?!?!!?!?!
mD: *facepalm*
--Valen walks outside and picks up a stick and draws a figure eight in the sand outside--
mD: Oi, Kidd!
mD: Come look at this!
Kiddsprite: Oh...
Kiddsprite: Oh my! What a splendid looking eight!
mD: Feeling better?
Kiddsprite: Yes, much. Thank you Valen.
mD: Now, if you would continue.
mD: Skipping over the part about the others if possible.
mD: Right now, I'm slightly more concerned with the present and this world right here.
Kiddsprite: Right
Kiddsprite: Well, this place is called the medium.
Kiddsprite: The lands are placed around another world call Skaia
Kiddsprite: It is on this symmetrical masterpiece that the war between Prospit and Derse takes place on.
Kiddsprite: Getting back to your world here though...
Kiddsprite: Each land has it's own set of consorts and a denizen.
Kiddsprite: Consider the denizen a neutral party for now. Some are helpful, most are not.
mD: Noted
Kiddsprite: Eventually you will be able to travel to others' lands I believe.
Kiddsprite: The closest ones to your's are... let me see here.
--Kiddsprite starts sketching a diagram in the sand but stops half way through --
Kiddsprite: ...
Kiddsprite: ...
mD: ...?
Kiddsprite: THIS
Kiddsprite: IS
Kiddsprite: YOUR FAULT!!!!
mD: Oh no, not this again. Just finish drawing it please?
Kiddsprite: I CANNOT!
Kiddsprite: To craft such an unsymmetrical drawing as this...
Kiddsprite: I simply cannot bring myself to complete it
mD: What if....?
Kiddsprite: If?
mD: If I were to say forget about one of the world?
mD: Peter's to be more specific.
mD: Than there would be a nice round eight then.
Kiddsprite: Huh.
Kiddsprite: I suppose that would work...yes...
Kiddsprite: Alright! 
-- Kiddsprite finishes the drawing, minus Peter's planet --
Kiddsprite: So you see
Kiddsprite: Your planets, along with Prospit and Derse, orbit the battlefield that is Skaia.
Kiddsprite: The closest ones to yours are the Lands of Lightning and Clouds and Legendary War and Retribution.
mD: So Akira and James... 
mD: Exactly the same as the order we entered the medium in.
mD: Okay then, so would I be correct in assuming that the consorts of this world would be living in that settlement over there?
Kiddsprite: I believe so.
mD: Okay, then that's where I'll go after I get things here taken care of
mD: I should probably get some equipment first...
mD: ...and then there's....him.......*

Valen looked down to the beach where the strange whorl still floated, lazily almost.​
*mD: I should probably talk to him first really...
mD: Stay here for now, okay?
Kiddsprite: Sure.*

Valen walked down along the remains of the front walk to the eddy of leaves that still twirled remained.​
*mD: So.
mD: Now that I know a bit more about this world, I can learn a bit more.
mD: Would you happen to be a consort of this world?*

After a brief pause, the whorl replied.​
*["Most definitely not. I am my own being, unique in my own regards. If you wish to speak to a consort, you will need to travel beyond your gates."]
mD: Ah
mD: My apologies in that case.
mD: Did you have any information to impart to me before I did so?
["Your role, Valen, is one of significant importance to this game, and thus your success is of significant interest to me. Faster than all of the other players you will need to develop it, which will require two things. One: to follow the quests of your consorts, which are designed to help you awake to your title. Two: remain in communication with all your fellow players, and assist them in not killing each other. It will be a harder challenge than it sounds."]
mD: All of them?
["Yes, Valen. All of them."]
mD: Even Peter....?
["Yes, Valen. Even Peter."]
mD: ...
mD: Goddamnit
mD: Are you sure?
mD: Can I just give my more concentrated all to helping all but Peter?
mD: Wouldn't that be the same?
["As much as your sprite would prefer one of you to disappear, you are all required to win this game. Although some may be less beneficial than others."]
mD: *sighs*
mD: Fine, be the Harmonious one, got it.
mD: A fine start on that I've made.
mD: What with four of them bickering and planning on dueling it out against my protests.
["Thus you must learn to balance dealing with them and learning to master your own title. Balance and harmony in all things, am I not correct?"]
mD: Aye
mD: But how can I stop them
mD: I've talked to each of them
mD: It's a completely f'd scenario
mD: On one side, we have Akira who is headstrong and won't listen to me; along with Simon, who doesn't like it any better than I do, but wants to protect Akira.
mD: Then on the other, there is Julius, who I know doesn't really want to go through with this fight but is afraid to lose face. Egging him along is James, who seeks the complete opposite of my goal and title.
mD: Tell me then, how am I supposed to go about fixing this?!
mD: And don't give me that "seek your consorts, they will show you the way" crap
mD: I know they will, but at least give me a clue here.
["I am not in the habit of giving solutions, Valen, only questions which you have the ability to answer which will help you define said solution. You have four troublemakers, two per side, butting heads. What is a solution to such a dilemma?"]
mD: bluh bluh vague hint
mD: Okay fine, I'll play this game.
mD: The obvious solution would be to...
mD: Would be to..
mD: Fuck.
["It seems you will require significant thought, before you are ready to dive into the storm. When you are confident, you can stop the rampages of another. Without the confidence to act, you will simply be brushed aside."]
mD: Hmm
mD: Confidence is one thing
mD: Knowledge is another
mD: The two put together most certainly form a powerful force
mD: But seperately, things remain as they are.
mD: Therefore, I ask that you ask more questions of me.
mD: So that I may try and grasp this dangled mess of a solution.
["You yourself said it, confidence and knowledge. How do you believe you would go about seeking such things?"]
mD: Well the obvious route for knowledge has been tried, and brought about questions.
mD: As to confidence, I would assume that assisting the consorts would aid in it's growth...
["And so you've come to the conclusion you originally did not wish me to say. And as promised, I was not the one to say it."]
mD: You know...
mD: I don't think...
mD: You're terribly helpful.
mD: Just saying.
["I am incredibly helpful, you just haven't come to appreciate me yet."]
mD: Whatever you say
mD: I am going to go look for the consorts now.
mD: Will you contact me again?
["As I said, this instantiation of me will remain here. When you wish to speak, all you must do is return to me."]
mD: I see
mD: And what should I call you, should I consider telling the aforementioned troublemakers that a mysterious being of light and leaves told me that in order to succeed, we need to all get along and play nice?
["I suppose I will lay the grounds of this mythology, then. My name is Yggdrasil, with all the connotations that come attached."]
mD: Ah, I see. That would explain this then
--Gestures at the whorl--
mD: Noted.
mD: And one more thing before I go.
mD: Since this is just a single facet of yourself, would it then be logical to assume that you have contacted the others as well?
["Possibly."]
mD: Ambigious as ever.
mD: Very well. I will see you at some point in future in all likelyhood
mD: Until then, farewell
mD: Yggdrasil.*

The leaf whirl settled down, white leaves amongst white sand, and the presence amongst them quietened. For now. Valen walked up the path, back to his house.​


----------



## Platinum (Apr 19, 2011)

*Julius: Have A Chat With Bro*

Julius decides to not keep this lame gag going on any longer and instead opts to go speak to his bro. As he begins to walk he hears the mournful sound  of a saxophone lingering in the air. Strange, Julius decides to go investigate it's origins although he already knows perfectly well where it is coming from.

"Bro you have never been much of a blues player.", Julius spoke as he walked  into their music room. "You are far too optimistic."

His bro gave him a small smile. "You are right Julius.”

“I’ve been meaning to speak with you actually if you don’t mind.”

Another smile, “Of course I don’t mind Julius. But aren’t you still busy with that game you are playing with your friends?”

Julius scowled, “I wouldn’t call of all of them my friends and no I have an hour or two of free time before I am needed again.”

His bro set down the saxophone “In that case go ahead Jules, tell me what’s on your mind.”


*Spoiler*: _Commence Guardian Log_ 



Julius: Well to start I was contacted by the white text guy again.
Bro: That’s worrying news... I hoped we had heard the last of him.
Bro: Julius you know you can’t trust him. He might never lie but he manipulates and misleads.
Julius: I know that Bro. 
Julius: But how can I not heed his words? He is a being of vast intelligence after all it would be foolish not too.
Julius: I will play along with his games for now until I can get the upper hand.
Bro: Don’t be conceited Julius.
Bro: You don’t even know if you CAN get the upper hand, let alone if you will.
Julius: I refuse to lose to him Bro.
Julius:  I refuse to lose to anyone, no human or non human can defeat me when I  put my mind to it. You know that as well as anyone bro. It’s not  arrogance when I can back it up.
Bro: True enough. Confidence is incredibly important Julius.
Bro: But so is sincerity and humbleness. 
Bro:  I know you act confident to instill confidence in others Jules. I know  you are no where near as arrogant as you like to act but just show some  humility every now and then. It will go a long ways.
Julius: I know you are right bro...
Julius: But how can I?
Julius: They already don’t think I might not be up to snuff in the leadership category.
Julius: No that I even want to be the leader.
Julius:  But if they thought I was weak... If they knew where my knowledge  really came from... if they knew I didn’t have all the answers....
Julius: They wouldn’t follow me and things would fall apart.
Bro: Weakness is not something to be ashamed of Julius. You might think so but everyone has some weakness in them.
Bro: As long as you resolve to better yourself it doesn’t matter.
Julius: I have made so many mistakes already....
Julius: I just can't do that.
Julius: Bro what would you do in my place?
Julius: I’m being pushed and pulled in so many directions. I don’t know what to do.
Julius:  I got the white text guy telling me that I am destined to be the  leader, most likely toying with as he gets me to accomplish his agenda  for him. Then I have have the dark creatures of my dreams telling me  what to do, giving me the grand contradictory title of prince of  void.Then I have my future self who’s telling me all of this stuff is  preordained...
Bro: A future self?
Julius: Yeah don't even ask.
Julius: I'm confused and unsure about everything.
Julius: I'm not sure what i'm doing is right.
Julius: I'm not sure if my thoughts are even my own...
Julius: I don’t even feel like my own person anymore.
Bro: No matter what Julius. No one can tell you what to do. The choice will always be yours.
Bro: You will always be your own person and in the end you only need answer to yourself and your beliefs.
Bro: Just do what you believe in Jules, nothing else matters.
Julius: Thanks... this conversation was.... nice. I missed having discussions like this.
Bro: I’m glad Julius. 
Bro: Now may I ask a question of you?
Julius: Sure Bro.
Bro: Am I a good brother?
Julius: Heh, why are you asking the answer to such an obvious question?
Bro: It’s just that i’ve been thinking about everything.
Bro: I've always been hard on you, probably too hard...
Bro: And after mom and dad died I left you to mostly fend for yourself.
Bro: I've made so many mistakes...
Bro: And i've been reflecting on them of late.
Julius: Is that why you were playing the blues bro?
Bro: You always come to the right conclusion.
Julius: Bro, in all sincerity you have been the only person I can ever truly trust.
Julius: Without you I would of been lost long ago.
Julius: You have made me the person who I am today and I owe you a debt I can never repay. You made me strong.
Bro: You don't owe me any debt Julius. If anything I owe you a debt.
Julius glances over at an empty perch
Julius: Bro, where is Nevermore?
Bro: He left a while ago, probably to stretch his wings and feed.
Bro: Don't worry Jules he will be back before you enter.
Julius: Hopefully.
Julius: I couldn't stand to have another person abandon me...
Julius: No.
Julius: I am not going to direct this topic back to me.
Julius: Instead...
Julius: How about we discuss that little note you have laying on the table.
Bro: That.... is just a letter from a corespondent.
Bro: Nothing more than that.
Julius: Is it now? 
Julius: If that is all it is let me read it.
Bro: Sure.
Bro: As soon as you get a warrant.
Julius: Bro.
Julius: Is that embarrassment I detect in your voice?
Julius: That has got to be the funniest thing i've heard in a while.
Julius: Now I got to read that letter.

Julius dashed for the letter but his bro already grabbed it and stuffed it into his coat.

Bro: You aren't quick enough Jules.
Julius: Fine. 
Julius: I won't read the letter.
Julius: But I really have nothing else to talk about for the moment.
Julius: Guess I'll get going now.
Bro: Before you go.
Bro: Would you give into one more selfish request from your brother?
Julius: Sure. What is it?
Bro: Play a song with me. 
Julius: Of course brother.
Julius: But I refuse to play the blues.
Julius: The time for feeling sorry for ourselves is over.
Julius: From here on out I won't give in to despair or sorrow and I expect you to do same.
Bro: I wouldn't have it any other way...




When the music stopped his bro picked up his unfinished portrait and departed. "Don't mess up the house too badly" was all he said.

Julius looked up at his watch and was shocked at how much time had passed. "Probably shouldn't have went all out on that violin solo.....". 

He really hoped sL didn't need him. Flipping open his laptop Julius was angry at what he saw. The asshole was asleep! Of all times to just randomly fall asleep.

Then he noticed Jame's rather grim entry item, though it was fitting for a simple minded brute like him. Hopefully that was the cause of him falling asleep. If not Julius was going to give him an ear full when he woke up... if he woke up.

--IllustriousInquisitor [II] began pestering strifeLord [sL]--
II: I am really getting tired of your routine James.
II: I swear to the Virgin Mary if you dozed off at a time like this...
II: Though I guess sleeping is a better use of one's time pre entry than playing Mass Effect until the meteor is practically inches above your head.
II: So you are only the second biggest time waster on this team. Congratulations.
II: Your prize is my eternal disdain.
II: If this is some supernatural sleep due to your bizarre skull shaped entry item then forgive me for what I am about to do.

Using the controls of the game Julius picks up the nearest water filled vase and proceeds to throw it at Jame's face. It shatters and splashes James, but he does not stir.

II: Well, as your leader I apologize.
II: But i'm not going to deny that I didn't enjoy doing that.
II: Carry on with your metaphysical entry then.
II: I'll just be watching.
II: Well I can't watch since it's metaphysical.
II: But you get what I mean.
II: You better not die though.
II: I will be extremely upset if you do.

--IllustriousInquisitor [II] ceased pestering strifeLord [sL]--


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 20, 2011)

Too many imps man, too many imps! And one of those creatures definitely looked like something that had eye lasers. What are the others prototyping, seriously? Why can't everyone be sane, practical individuals and prototype the robotic form of their loved ones? It's insane!

And just to make matters worse, more imps have infested the living room. Great, just great. Joey/anna raises his/her wrench to wack one of the little buggers when a beam of green light incinerates it. More of the creatures fall to the energy blasts and Joey/anna's wrench, and soon the living room is cleared.

Chachawaspiorbsprite smiles, but since she doesn't have a normal human mouth her mandibles make clicking noises. Either way, Joey/anna is happy to see his/her sprite.

Begin Spritelog:


*Spoiler*: __ 



ME: STATEMENT: THANK YOU FOR YOUR ASSISTANCE, CHACHAWASPIORBSPRITE. 
CT: CHACHABZZZZRITE IS FINE.
CT: AND AS A BZZZZZRITE ITZZZZ MY JOB TO HELPZZZZ YOU.
ME: QUERY: IF THAT IS YOUR DIRECTIVE, THEN IT WOULD BE TOO MUCH TO ASK THAT YOU ASSIST ME IN DISPATCHING THE IMPS?
CT: BZZZZ SURE, THATZZZ WHAT I'M HERE FOR
CT: BUT YOU'LL NEEEDZZZ BETTER WEAPONZZZZ FIRZZZZT
ME: STATEMENT: UNDERSTANDABLE. I SHALL CREATE WEAPONS THROUGH ALCHEMIZATION AFTER THIS CONVERSATION.
CT: THATZZZZ THE SPIIIIRIT. OH, AND I BETTER GIVEZZZZ YOU A RUN-DOWN OF WHAT YOUZZZZZ NEEED TO DOOOO. BUT NOOOOT ALL OF ITZZZZ SORRY.
ME: STATEMENT: YOUR DIRECTIVE MUST PROHIBIT YOU FROM DOING SO. I SHALL SEE TO THAT SOON, BUT FOR NOW COULD YOU SEND THIS INFORMATION TO MY DESK COGITATOR? AS A ROBOTIC SPRITE THAT SHOULD BE POSSIBLE.
CT: YEZZZZ I CAN DO THAT FOR YOU
ME: STATEMENT: YOU JUST SELF DESTRUCTED.
CT: IT HAPPENZZZZ TO EVERYONEZZZ.ANYWAY GO GETZZ ALCHEMIZZED WHILE I PULL MYZZZZZELF TOGETHER




Leaving Chachasprite to repair herself, Joey/anna returned to his/her room to begin making some alchemized items.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 20, 2011)

Cool you gotta the money but now you need to know how to spend , you contact Peter to get a better grasp of this alchemy shit. 



*--Anime$wag [A$] started pestering solarNeanderthal [sN]--*


A$: yo P
A$: I need some help bra 
SN: Yo!
SN: How you been Akira?
SN: I'll hopefully be seeing you soon!
SN: I made these sweet watches that pretty much let you skype and for lack of better purpose I'm trying to deliver them to everyone! 
A$: Sorry man no time for pleasantries 
A$: right now I gotta suit my self up to deal with this fedora freak
A$: so as my adviser I need you to tell me about alchemy 
SN: Oh that shit is easy
SN: Its basically like programing of and/oring two items
SN: If you want it to have attributes of both, you && them, if you want to imbue the characteristics of one on the other then you || them
SN: Its not that hard 
SN: tl;dr - You want to power something up with the qualities of a second item double punch it
SN: If you want to combine the qualities, put both cards into the machine together
SN: With it I made a bunch of sweet loot!
SN: I can't wait to see what you make!
SN: What was your strife specibus again?
A$: The sickest one yet
A$: roller blade kind
SN: ...
SN: Dude...that sounds almost as useless as Nerfkind XD
SN: I'd ditch that shit like I did.
SN: You need something with some oomph.
A$: naw bra you don't understand
A$: the roller blades allow me to use my lanky body to fullest potential
A$: like air gear
SN: But how do you kill anything with it?
SN: Do you have blades on your blades?
SN: Yo dawg, I herd u liked blades.
A$: so we put blades in your blades so you can blade while you blade
A$: but no jokeing aside I could just alchemize it with something
A$: to make it more fatal 
A$: like air gear vol 1 to get real AT's 
A$: that way I could shoot lasers and control the air and shit through my rollerblades right ?
SN: That'd be pretty sweet!
SN: Will you be...
SN: wait for it...
SN: The windwaker?
SN: No wait, that'd piss off Bruce.
SN: But yeah, if you want it to have the same powers as the stuff in Air Gear, I'd II the Air Gear stuff with the rollerblades.
SN: That's what I did to get a real working Harry Potter wand!
A$: that Harry Potter shit is overrated
A$: I wouldn't mind being like motherfucking Percy Jackson though
A$: that ninja was an OG
A$: pimpin out annabeth like a real Gangsta
SN: Haha yeah though technically they are cousins.
SN: But, yeah great fucking movie.
SN: eh beats other demigods and doesn't afraid of anything
A$: Yeah my nij
A$: but you said you && with something what was it ?
SN: Oh yeah, I powered up that wand even more by &&ing it with my sonic screwdriver.
SN: You should see me now bruh.
SN: I'm pretty much going full biotic on all these underlings
SN: Where did Simon disappear to?
SN: I want him to see me juggling ogres.
A$: I don't know 
A$: he hasn't contacted me 
A$: I'm starting to get worried 
SN: Fuck it, I'll go find him myself.
A$: that's my man 
A$: but be sure to evacuate the area when juju and sL come
A$: I don't want you in the cross fire
SN: What can they do anyway?
SN: I'm pretty much a lvl. 20 Red Mage right now.
A$: I guess you can say 
A$: sL is like a lvl 10 black knight 
A$: and juju is a lvl 24 ranger
A$: I'm like a lvl 10 monk
A$: and Simon is like a lvl 15 bard
SN: Wow dude, and here you are wanting to fight Julius?
SN: You better grind more yo.
A$: O I plan on making some sweet gear 
A$: It still might not be enough 
SN: Hmmm
SN: Well I'm not sure how this game really works
SN: But I'm sure on your quest you'll get stronger!
SN: That's generally how these things go.
A$: huh
A$: maybe you aren't as fruity as I thought Petey 
SN: No prob bruh.
SN: Now if you'll excuse me
SN: I'm about to go through this trippy spirograph thing
SN: And there's something I want to ask Julius about first.
A$: kk see you bro 

*--Anime$wag [A$] ceased pestering solarNeanderthal [SN]--*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 20, 2011)

As you make your way up the stairway you magicked towards the first gate, you make use of your SWEET LOOT to help your bruh Akira along.

But as you've been climbing, you begin to be keenly aware of things that didn't seem apparent to you. More and more things are being like that. A kind of sixth sense if you will, guiding your actions.

But this voice is different. Not like the booming one who sounds like an idiot SHOUTING AT THE TOP OF HIS LUNGS ON THE INTERNET you hear from time to time, no more like a voice in your heart that makes you think yes, this is the right thing to do. And now is the right time to do it.

That's why it told you at the top step to contact Julius. Even though you didn't particularly want to. He's pretty much an annoyingly condescending prick.

*--solarNeanderthal [SN] started pestering IlustriousInquisitor[II]--

SN: Oi
SN: Julius
SN: I was just wondering
SN: Before you know, pretty much fuck everything up
SN: Is there anything I can do to change your mind?
II: What on earth are you babbling about?
SN: Oh you know, timey wimey stuff.
SN: "earth"
SN: ...that seems funny now that you mention it.
II: Why on earth are you going on about weird time stuff?
II: You are aware that you aren't the time player right?
II: You are the something of storm if I remember right.
II: I didn't care enough to put it to memory.
SN: Yeah, see, I've recently come upon a certain perspective
SN: Everything is interconnected.
SN: Time, space, life, death, every element and every soul is thrashing together in a giant storm of chaos.
II: Well I'm glad to hear that you ascended to a state of nirvana sN.
II: I am sure you will be a sage voice of wisdom in these trying times.
II: Now if you can excuse me I have something actually important to take care of.
SN: That's the thing mate.
SN: You don't fit in there.
SN: Like the piece of a puzzle that doesn't belong.
SN: I can feel it.
SN: So before things go pretty much kablooey, I figure at the very least I can try to do something about it.
SN: At least before you'll regret it.
SN: Argh, I don't know why I bother talking with you anyway, its always so depressing, really.
II: The feeling is mutual I can assure you of that.
II: So just tell me what you wanted to tell me so I can go about my day.
SN: You got it dude.
SN: Mind who you kill.
SN: It may bite you in the ass.
II: Is that it?
II: Thanks sN.
II: I would be a leaf fluttering about helplessly in the wind without you.
SN: No probs.
SN: Don't mind my laughing when I say I told you so.
SN: Anyway, I just wanted to say that before I go through the first gate.
SN: It just kind of felt right.
SN: See you on the other side.
II: Believe it or not sN this was not the worst conversation I had today.
II: You are moving up.
II: Now if that is all.
II: I have a sprite to double prototype. 
II: Au revoir.

--solarNeanderthal [SN] ceased pestering IllustriousInquisitor[II]--*


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 20, 2011)

*A rather painful Entry*

After yet another horrendously idiotic log with A$, James decides that he needs to start working on actually entering the damn game.  He gets up and wears his ragged light-brown trenchcoat once again.  He then finds a Pre-Punched Card on the floor, which Julius must have left without saying anything.  It was probably important, since James remembered something in Julius’ instructions about some card that is instrumental to the entry procedure.  He decides to take it with him and puts it in his trenchcoat pocket.  Before he does anything more, James takes a look at his Sprite, which appears to be looking around and slightly twitching, perhaps in anticipation of the upcoming slaughter.  He can sympathize with its bloodlust and silently assures it, and himself, that the future holds much bloodshed for the both of them.  James then proceeds to walk downstairs to the living room and finds the already opened Cruxtruder waiting for him.  He turns its wheel and a silver Cruxite Dowel comes out from it.  James then leaves the living room and climbs up to the roof to place the Cruxite on the Alchemiter.  James thinks that asshole could have put it in a more convenient place, but he might as well deal with the cards he was dealt with.  The Alchemiter proceeds to scan the Cruxite and then makes three generic cube-shaped objects.  Furious at the uselessness of its action, James throws these objects out on the street, hitting and killing some fleeing people as a result.  James takes the Cruxite and climbs back down.  He suddenly remembers that he was supposed to put the Cruxite in the Totem Lathe first, along with the card, and then put it on the Alchemiter.  James goes to the bedroom and places the Pre-Punched Card in the Lathe.  Then he puts the Cruxite on it and the Totem Lathe proceeds to carve it.  The Cruxite now appears to be shaped like some odd vase.  James could care less about the shape and just wants to get this all over with.

He goes back up to the roof and places the Cruxite, now called a Totem, on the Alchemiter.  The Alchemiter scans it again and this time, it makes a crystalline-looking silver skull.  James felt a sense of foreboding as he approached the skull and instinctively knew that once he touched it, there would be no turning back.  He has made it this far though and the only other option is a meteor to the face.  James logically picks the option of grabbing the skull, but he then suddenly drops on the roof facedown, struck unconscious the moment he touched the skull.

After a minute, James suddenly finds himself awake in a completely pitch black place.  He can see absolutely nothing, not even himself.  Darkness was absolute, a blackness like the void itself.  But suddenly, a small and distant light appeared in front of James, as if inviting him to come closer.  _Is this it?  Walking to that is all I have to do?  What a fucking joke but I guess I can’t complain. _

Right after thinking those thoughts, a voice that sounded like it came from a thousand throats assailed James’ ears.  

*YOU NOW SEEK THE LIGHT, MURDERER?  THE LIGHT YOU REMORSELESSLY TOOK FROM US?!

NO, THIS WILL NOT DO.  YOU SHALL DIE HERE ALONE AND YOUR ONLY COMPANY SHALL BE PAIN.

THE PAIN YOU INFLICTED ON THE LIVES YOU TOOK SHALL BE VISITED UPON YOU, BY TENFOLD!  THE DEAD HAVE A VOICE AND THEY WILL NOT BE DENIED!*

“Bring it on, you fucking assholes!  I don’t care if I have to kill thousands of you deceased windbags as long as I escape from your boombox whining!  I can take whatever you can-AAAAAAAAGGGGHHHFUUUCK!”

The voice spoke true of its promise.  Slit throats, smashed skulls, broken spines, shattered legs, dismembered limbs, every method of killing James has done onto others is now being returned to him.  Assaulted by the pain of dozens, if not hundreds, of dead men, women, and even children, James was forcibly driven to his knees.  He struggles to get up, but this metaphysical assault happened to be too much to bear.  James has never felt anything like this before and a part of him feels it will be the last thing he will ever experience.  There is no worse agony than this.  Or so he thought until his mind drifts back, back to when he listened to that dreadful song, a song that could have killed a world.  _NO, DAMN IT, GODFUCKINGDAMNIT I WAS TRYING TO REPRESS THAT!_  Filled with newfound rage that surged through his body, James slowly stood back up and walked, one agonizing step at a time.  With each step, he felt the breaking of bones, splintering and shattering, and experienced flesh being slashed, torn and pierced.  But he walked on, driven by unimaginable fury and was hunched, as if he carried the burden of an entire planet.  He was getting closer to the light, inch by torturous inch, though as he gets closer, the pain increasingly gets even worse!  Once more, he was driven to his knees and had to crawl like a beaten animal.  He stubbornly refuses to give in, and will not accept this as his inglorious dead end.  The game, his game, must go on and he will live to see it through.  The dead can go fuck themselves as far as he was concerned.  Walk or crawl, he will not give them the satisfaction of his death.  Then, after what felt like hours of crawling, he managed to get within arm’s reach of the light.  He slowly, and painfully, stretched out his right arm to grasp it.  He succeeds and blinding brightness filled everything, the opposite of the void that came before it.  Suddenly, it was all gone and James was back on his roof.  He tries to open his eyes and attempts to get up, but falls flat on his face again and is knocked cold shortly afterwards.  Such an experience demands an extraordinary amount of strength, and his strength was all exhausted for the moment.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 20, 2011)

Julius looks at the time and groans. Time is going by soooooooooo slowly! He has a few logs with some people but that still doesn't alleviate the boredom of watching sL sleep. And finally when the asshole wakes up, he falls asleep again! And no amount of items Julius throws at sL seems to stir him from this slumber.

Well Julius can see he changed venues. Looks like he at least managed to enter. Finally! Now Julius can stop being bored and actually do something productive. It was time to contact Lily.


--IllustriousInquisitor [II] began pestering godlyTemptress [gT]--

II: Hey Lily.
II: Are you there?
II: I need to speak with you.
II: Helloooooo...
GT: Aw sorry hey Jules!
GT: whats up?[
II: Nothing much.
II: Which is precisely the problem.
II: I need something to do.
II: I think it would be prudent if I got to work on my entry item.
II: And to do this I need your help.
GT: Hmmm I see
GT: Yeah I've also been kind of doing nothing lately
GT: It's time we get serious!
GT: What do you need me to deploy? I thought I dropped like a bunch of that alchemtizer shiming do dads a while back at your place :Y
GT: Jules btw did you know, I found a faq for this game on gamefaqs.com
was lulzy to read. 
II: That does not surprise me considering how popular this game is.
II: But I doubt that person lived long enough to write anything of value.
II: So basically what you are going to do is give me the punch card I need to alchemize my entry item.
II: I will take one of these cruxite dowels to the totem lathe, shape it and then create it. It's pretty simple.
II: The card is one of the free items you can deploy so their should be a button you can click to give it to me.
GT: Uh 
GT: owo
GT: K can you remove your shades first?
II: Is their a particular reason why you want me to remove my shades?
GT: Mmmm a voice in my head is telling me to get a better look at you...
GT: Just do it
GT: or No card for you and you die :<
II: Fine I will humor you and the silly voices in your prepubescent head.
II: There are you happy, my eyes are now naked.
II: Now can you give me the card?
GT: Ohhhh    ~
GT: You're so cute Jules!
GT: Silvery eyes that pierce into my soul!
GT: K I just dropped the card
GT: In the toilet, whoops!
GT: Dry it off and get to work owo
II: Okay lets do this.

*Julius retrieves the card*

II: There is something weird about this card...
GT: What is it....oh great sleuth?
II: Well from what I heard, the entry item is supposed to be a challenge.
II: Like breaking something or making a puzzle.
II: But this card has... me on it?
II: A palette swapped me.
II: What the hell is up with that?
II: Whoops. Excuse my vulgarity.
GT: Hmmm the hell does that mean.....
GT: Try using it anyway! Go for it! 

* He heads to the totem lathe and inserts the card which shapes the dowel. He then heads to the alchemiter and creates... himself??? The pallete swapped Julius wearing a white trench coat and black fedora punches normal Julius in the gut and absconds.*

II: ... Jesus christ I really pack a punch.
II: What the hell is this?
II: Can you tell me where the hell I went Lily?
GT: Uh he went done to the forensics lab, lol he is breaking your stuff Jules!
GT: Go kick his ass!
II: Oh fuck... Oh fuck. I keep a weapons cache in my forensics lab.
II: This is going to get messy.
II: Very messy.
GT: Hmmm I think I can ....
GT: K I blocked his exits with some tables and shit
GT: He won't escape...
GT: I wonder if I can hold him down while you smack some sense into him...
II: Knowing myself that is not going to hold me for long.
II: What was that loud noise?
II: Oh dear god he found the rocket launcher.
II: I am really growing to hate myself.


--IllustriousInquisitor [II] ceased pestering godlyTemptress [gT]--


----------



## Platinum (Apr 20, 2011)

*4:01:16 Remaining: The Battle With Nega Jules Begins! (The First Hour)*

"Now's not the time to be panicking Julius", he told him self in a futile  attempt to calm his nerves. "I mean sure there is an evil version of you that is running around with a small arsenal of lethal weapons, but hey we've been in tighter spots than this before. And if things go to hell Bro is around." Curiously the gunfire had died down and Julius took a few cautious steps out and upon seeing that the coast was clear made a dash for his forensics lab.

Upon arriving and confirming that most of weapons were gone from his private  cache Julius couldn't help but feel his anger rising "Dear Maria, what  the heck did I do in a past life to deserve this?" Out of frustration he kicked a spent ammo clip and sent it crashing into the wall. "Evil alternate me's, future me's, this is stuff Bruce should be dealing with not me."

He heard loud crashes, seems like the makeshift barriers Lily put up had been destroyed, alongside even more of his belongings. 

*3:56:11 remaining*

Julius gathered what little remained of his private cache, namely an arm full  of FLASHBANG GRENADES and another armful of SMOKE GRENADES. He also nabbed a few AMMO CLIPS and a couple of FRAGMENTATION GRENADES. It was  nothing compared to the rpg nega jules was packing but it would help  even the score somewhat.

Just one thing left to do before the battle. Thankfully Jules had already  been stealing grist from Peter for quite some time on the off chance  that he might need some alchemizing pre entry. And he did in this case! Thank goodness for planning ahead. As quiet as a ghost Julius raced to complete the necessary alchemy steps to create a highly stylish yet  functional pair of COMPUTER SHADES. Rather basic, but Julius only needed a hands free way of staying in touch at the moment. He would upgrade them when he wasn't in mortal danger.

II: Okay Lily
II: With these shades I should be able to keep in constant touch with you throughout this endeavor.

*3:50:00 remaining*

More silence. Julius found the silence to be the most disturbing part of  this encounter. Cautiously he began sweeping through the villa. It didn't take him long to find an arrow etched into his wall by bullets. It pointed to the backyard. "So he want's to have a battle out in the open eh?", Julius thought to himself. "So be it, less collateral damage that way." 

*3:45:45 Remaining*

"About time you showed up", the other Julius spoke with an insidious, almost bored sounding undertone to his words as non-pallete-swapped-Julius walked out into the  backyard. "Breaking porcelin can not compare to breaking bone after all."

"So you can speak.", Julius replied to his counterpart. "Well not for long  anyways. Hard to speak after you recieve a bullet to the frontal lobe."

"There's that arrogant streak of yours Juju", nega jules replied as he gave a  harsh laugh. "I'm going to enjoy stealing the light from your eyes."

In a flurry of flash steps the two started their battle. Disappearing from  sight only to appear nigh instantaneously, the bullets they fired  hitting the spot where the other was only a second prior. This stalemate  went on for some time, neither being able to achieve the upper hand on the other. 

"Enough of this", Julius spoke. He withdrew a smoke grenade  and tossed it, covering the backyard in a thick haze. Julius prepared to make a move but his alternate self was already a step ahead landing a kick in his abdomen. Shrugging it off Julius engaged himself in close combat.

*3:39:39 Remaining*

A flurry of punches and kicks the two appeared to be more shadow than man. In the obscuring smoke neither could go too far without losing sight of the other. Julius caught himself off balance with a sliding  kick and followed it up with a jab to the stomach and a right hook to the chin. Quickly drawing his firearms he pistol whipped nega jules twice and fired two quick rounds which narrowly missed.

"Now it's my turn", he heard a menacing voice say from behind. Before he  could react he felt the sharp pain of an elbow burying into his spinal column. Julius rolled to the ground attempting to recover and receiving  another punishing kick in the abdomen for his troubles. He felt himself being picked up by the collar and after a few more punches were  delivered he was sent flying, out of the now mostly dissipated smoke, landing on the unforgiving concrete. 

Slowly  and with pained gasps he climbed to his feet. He briefly wondered why  alternate II wasn't on him yet and after blinking away the pain he found  his answer. Nega Jules had just finished demolishing most of his pool  equipment for no apparent reason. In his hands was the folded up umbrella from their set, the end of which looked unpleasantly sharp.  "He's going to try and kill me...with pool equipment."

*3:34:23 Remaining*

Julius had mostly recovered by the time Nega II came for him. Dodging the  sharp end with agile quickness. He waited for him to swing it just a tad bit wide and rushed in. Capitalizing on the opportunity he delivered several more punches finishing his attack with an open palm strike to the nose causing a small amount of blood to gush out. But that would be the extent of his attack. 

He noticed at the last second the sharp tip coming towards him, Julius moved his head just enough to avoid losing an eye, but not enough to prevent the edge from cutting deep into his left cheek. A jet of blood sprayed his trench coat. Before Julius could even process what happened he was once again sent flying, the air knocked out of his body. When he finally stopped moving he looked up just in time to see a flashbang grenade. A great light, and all vision left him.

He didn't know how long he was left unable to see or hear. All he could  feel was his body being beaten and tossed around like a rag doll. This went on for some time culminating in two very violent and painful sensations, one in his left shoulder and the other in his right thigh which caused him to pass out...

Julius didn't know how long he had been laying there. Some minutes probably. Every part of him ached and he just felt like laying there until the meteor came. He was brought back to awareness by an affection series of pecks to his forehead. For a second he thought it was nega jules taunting him but that thought quickly disappeared once he felt two light taloned feet on his chest.

"Nevermore...",  Julius spoke. His eyes finally coming into focus on his beloved pet.  The raven flew off without another word, it's destination being it's favorite perch in their villa.

He tried flexing his arm, a surging pain shot through him as a result. He felt a warm spot around the pain and it took him a second to realize that it was blood, his blood. He had been shot twice. But oddly enough his alternate self didn't finish the job.

3:15:00 Remaining

First thing first he would have to bandage his wounds and remove the bullets from his body before he could seek out himself again.

--godlyTemptress [gT] began pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II]--
gT: Jules are you okay!!?!
gT: You're bleeding :<
II: I am well aware of that fact.
II: Seems he missed my major arteries so I won't bleed out.
II: I just need to go to the kitchen and get a knife so I can dig these bullets out.
II: My movement will be rather limited until I do so.
gT: oh god...that sounds painful 
gT: Did you pass out?
II: Getting shot is never a pleasant experience. Definitely not something I would recommend.
II: And yeah I think I passed out for a few minutes.
II: It could of been worse though.
gT: Is their anything I can do to help! Aw shit look at that...stop the bleeding :<
II: Actually yes. I will need your help with something shortly.
II: Just let me take care of what I need to do first.

Julius heads to the kitchen and takes a knife out of one of the drawers.

II: You... might want to look away for a minute or so.
II: This will probably be... messy.
gT: >.< 

With pained gasps Julius retrieved the first aid kit from under the sink. Grabbing a tongue depressor from the box, Julius put half of it in his mouth and bit down hard in anticipation of the upcoming pain he was about to endure. Positioning his arm above the sink Julius began probing the wound with the knife, sending waves of pain shooting throughout his body and almost making him scream in agony. But Julius was tough, he bit down harder on the depressor and got to work. With delicate precision he moved past sinew and arteries and eventually felt a small metallic lump in his arm. Moving the knife to gain proper leverage he jerked it upwards and out came the bullet, which hit the sink with a hollow ping. Julius repeated this painful process for the second wound. Then he focused on the gash on his cheek, which he flushed out with water and applied some antibacterial fluid to. With that completed he began the process of bandaging the various wounds on his body to stop the bleeding. Finally he captchalogued the kit. He had a feeling he would need it again later.

II: There.
II: That didn't hurt much at all.
II: Which is a complete and utter lie.
gT: Oh my god Jules....
II: Now onto what I need you to do.
II: Can you tell me where he went and what he is doing?
gT: He seems to be in your living room!!!
gT: Jules, I hope you aren't going to fight him...
II: Well I have to fight him.
II: I won't be able to enter the medium if I can't overcome him.
gT: I'll pray for you o.o
gT: be brave!
II: I don't need prayers.
II: Because I have something he doesn't have.
gT: Oh my god what is that?! 
II: Well....
II: It's you.
gT: ?!?
II: I am going to need you to help me if i'm going to win.
II: Basically what I need you to do is simple.
II: I know the two of us usually move to fast for you to keep track of.
II: But when the fighting slows down even for a second.
II: I want you to pick up and throw whatever you possibly can at him.
II: Anything to get him off balance and to trip him up.
II: I can take care of the rest.
II: Can you do that for me Lily?
gT: Like this bath tub and this high def tvs????
gT: K sweeet.
II: I would prefer if you kept the collateral damage to a minimum.
II: But yes anything including the kitchen sink.
II: Okay. It's time to get started.

*
3:00:00 remaining*


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 21, 2011)

While James is still unconscious, the Imps suddenly decide to make their presence known.  They first appeared in the living room and shortly after, they started popping out in the bedroom as well.  These creatures would eventually infest the entire house if they go unchecked and maybe even get to James' oh-so-vulnerable body, which would be an automatic game over.  Thankfully, none have appeared on the roof, at least not just yet.  His Sprite, now known as Berserkersprite, proceeds down to the living room to check what was causing such commotion.  He finds more than a dozen Imps there, some with feminine-looking robotic bodies mixed with mechanical insectoid parts (which would no doubt fall apart at the slightest hint of trouble) and others that looked similar to himself, with heavily armored bodies, at least by Imp standards.  Some also had small drills on their knuckles for weaponry and possessed one or both attributes mentioned before.  One of the heavy-armored Imps unexpectedly converts his left arm into a cannon and fires at the lethal-looking Sprite.  The cannonball accelerated faster than even rifle bullets fired from the most advanced guns, due to some telekinetic ability the Imp possessed.  Regardless, Berserkersprite effortlessly bats away the shell back at the Imp, which takes his head off and killed two others behind him as a result.  Three others, with the drill weapons, decide to rush the black armored monster and only manage to meet a quick end as they were cleaved apart by his absurdly sized sword.  The rest of them managed to overcome their fear and decide to bury him in numbers, but the Sprite merely swung his sword twice at impossible speeds and thus the living room was cleared of its filth. 

Berserkersprite proceeds to the bedroom, the room of this kid's parents, and finds four slightly larger Imps, wearing fedoras and looking like miniature dragons.  These creatures also had the same type of armor the Sprite did, which made for a lethal combination.  Fortunately, they did not possess his hilariously oversized sword.  Nonetheless, these creatures were on a higher level and came at the Sprite so fast that their movements were only a blur.  They came at him from all sides, a flurry of slashing claws and biting jaws, but only find themselves missing their mark as the Sprite dodged and weaved between them effortlessly.  After a few seconds, Berserkersprite decides to end the farce and attacks.  He slashes away at them once, and two of them suddenly find themselves without legs.  The other two managed to dodge in time, miraculously enough.  The Sprite wastes little time in blasting the other two to oblivion with his own cannon and then decapitates the remaining duo before they can react.  All in all, the battle was a complete massacre.  If he would have been awake to see this, James would have been very proud of his creation.  Suddenly, a loud crash was heard and Berserkersprite knew more were coming on their way and in larger numbers.  He let loose a bestial roar as a response, challenging them to come.  This is quite possibly the most dangerous time to take a damn nap, but the Sprite does not care and only looks forward to satisfy his bloodlust.  He rushes off once more to battle. . .


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 22, 2011)

Enough dilly-dallying, It's alchemy time! Joey/anna had a lot of ideas on what s/he would construct using this system, but first s/he needed to get some prime alchemy fodder. Time to break out the modus. 

Joey/anna's lumbering crane modus materialized in front of him/her. A stack of captchalogue cards ready to be punched and alchemized lied inside. Oh, the things that could be built with the tools at his/her disposal. But this was no time for vivid fantasies; no, it was time to make them reality, and to do that captcha cards must be liberated from the crane machine. Utilizing his/her expert calculating skills, Joey/anna activated the machine and took her/his prize.

Ah, fuck it. S/he'd been playing the machine for at least 10 minutes and all s/he had were a few crappy cards; true, the first 5 minutes were used on a fruitless attempt to gain the laser cutter, but when that didn't work then less awesome cards would do. 

So far s/he got a blender(chacha unit 7), a cooking knife, a chacha unit head, and a door. What the hell was a door doing in there? The Sister Unit better not be messing with her sibling robot's stuff. Again. Other items included a srewdriver, a toy star trek phaser Joey/anna bought from that creepy con where his/her Sister was swarmed by fat people, a gorilla plush, and one of sister unit's shitty swords. Not bad, but the laser cutter would've been much better.

Sadly Joey/anna had not collected enough grist to form some of the combinations his/her stuff could generate. What s/he was able to afford though, was the knife wrench(for kids), a chainsaw wrench, and more importantly a wonderful mahogany coat, with a lot of pockets so s/he doesn't have to rely on his/her modus that much anymore. But all of this could not compare to the mask. 

It was beautiful. A somewhat imperfect welding mask shaped in the face of the chacha unit series, it was an object of beauty that opened tear valves. Imps will prostrate themselves before Joey/anna, and all will be in awe of the perfection of the machine.

S/he put on the mask and headed for the forge. It is time.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 26, 2011)

Cool now that you got this ALCHEMITER shit straight you can start making shit like a BOSS.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 28, 2011)

* Peter: Enter*















*==>*




*==>*




*==>*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 29, 2011)

you can beat the beat just like your hero 



Look at this poser you hope a METEOR hit him right in the DICK


----------



## Platinum (May 1, 2011)

*2:59:59 Remaining The Final Hour Draws Near (Hour 2 of The II/Nega II Fight)*












Adrenaline and cold determination flowing through his veins Julius walked silently to the living room to face himself. Nega Jules gave him a smug glance as a twisted smile formed on his face. "You aren't looking too good Juju", Nega Jules spoke with a voice full of mock sorrow. "Perhaps you should take a seat and rest for a while. This is clearly too much for you." Julius didn't respond to his taunts, his only action was to bring his pistols to bear. 

"Trying to solve all your problems with violence. Typical Juju. It's too bad you are so awful at it as Akira and Simon can testify." Nega's Jules' smile grew even wider when he noticed the faintest of angry twitches on II's face. "Oh don't worry there will be time for violence but first....", Nega II spun around and shattered a vase Lily threw at him with a spinning kick "How about a cordial chat between sleuths?"

II: Hold off on throwing anything else... for the moment Lily.
II: But be on standby.

"Fine."

*2:55:55 Remaining*

"To be honest Jules I pity you and your miserable existence."

"I don't need your pity."

"No you never need anything from anyone do you? Julius, the lone sleuth. A man who prefers to live on the fringes of society. One who prefers to see himself as a detached observer of humanity, the modern day renaissance man who is above such things, instead of seeing himself for what he truly is."
"Is that so. Mind telling me what I really am then?"

"A freak. A pariah. A man haunted by his dreams and even more frightened by what the future holds for you. A man terrified of failure, terrified of losing himself, terrified of the realization that he might be nothing more than a tool in the hands of the real players of this grand cosmic game."

"I am no one's tool." he replied, struggling to control his building anger.

"Are you now? You seemed pretty eager to help Mr White Text fulfill his agenda."

"I AM NOT HIS TOOL!", Julius yelled defiantly. "The decision was mine in the end. I decided to listen to him, and I decided to prototype Watson again. I chose to follow his advice and that choice makes all the difference."

"Whatever helps you sleep at night Juju. I'm just calling a spade a spade. The aforementioned man of white, the abominations of derse, and even your so called friends use you at their pleasure. That is your fate Jules, to be pushed and pulled in every single direction except your own."

"Funny considering Simon and Akira believe the inverse to be true. In time they will see their folly and united we will smash any obstacle in our way. All you say, all of your mindgames are irrelevant in the face of one certain truth that I know above all others."

"Oh and what would that be Juju?"

"Never underestimate me." At that instant Nega Jules was hit by a large vase that gT threw, causing him to lose his balance. Julius capitalized driving a knee into his face, and battered him with a relentless flurry of kicks and punches to the sternum. All the pain he felt, all the fatigue, melted away and was replaced with a new strength born of the pure and burning hatred he felt for this corrupted version of himself. But relying on anger always has its drawbacks. His movements became sloppy losing their usual sharp and conciseness. Enduring the storm of blows, Nega II began to counterattack. Dodging the various items Lily threw he started landing blow after blow on Julius, culminating in knocking him back with a vicious uppercut.

*2:43:23 Remaining*

*====->* Get up kid
*====->* Get up and kill that asshole

The voice in Julius' head had returned and it apparently wanted him to kill that prick just as much as Julius wanted to. He wisely heeded his words and rose to his feet.

*====->* Good.
*====->* Now show yourself who's boss
*====->* Wait that was awful.
*====->* Show him how a sleuth rolls
*====-> *Wait. Fuck. That was terrible too. 
*====->* Show him the holes in his logic by shooting him
*====->* Wait fuck no, give me time to work on this

These awful oneliners were really starting to annoy Julius just making him even more angry and frustrated. This might of been the voice's intention but Julius doubted that. He was quite certain it was just rather bad at this.

*====->* Make him wish he'd never been born 
*====->* Give him a lesson in self termination....
*====->* Two heads aren't always better... no. Give him a taste of his own... I mean your own... fuck
*====->* Show him your better half.
*====->* Yeah let's go with that.

Julius was glad that the voice finally made a pun it was happy with and would tell the voice so. But unfortunately Julius was too busy being beaten senseless and had been too busy with this task for the past several minutes ever since the voice began talking to him.

*2:39:00 Remaining*

*====->* Come on kid
*====->* You are really letting me down here
*====->* And i'm not talking about the other you
*====->* I'm talking about you, you.
*====->* Be more like the other you and not the you that you currently.... you know what fuck it.

Now the voice was just pissing Julius off even more than Nega Jules was. And while he was able to land some blows on him with Lily's help the battle was more of a stalemate than anything.

*====->* Hurry up and get over yourself

"ENOUGH OF THE STUPID FUCKING ONELINERS" Julius screamed, which understandably confused nega jules who hadn't said anything in some time. Julius capitalized on his momentary confusion to get in close and start gaining the advantage in this battle. 

And finally Julius was being covered in blood that wasn't his. He found some sort of twisted pleasure in the experience. Julius fired off several pistol shots, one of which finally scored a hit, burying itself in Nega II's sternum. "Who's bleeding now friend", Julius said as he gleefully raked his hand across Nega Jule's face, and even when Nega Jules retaliated the very same way it didn't faze him. If anything the blood dripping down his face and into his eyes just made him even more enraged. 

*2:35:43 Remaining*

Rage has the special property of being able to consume a person whole, forever changing them into something different. It was what people like James thrived off of, but for someone usually so calm and collected as Julius this feeling was strange and unusual. Everything he knew and held true told him to reject this feeling, banish it from his body completely, but yet like a siren it called to him. Hadn't he always preferred to work alone? Wasn't it better to rely on his own power, even if it came from his frustration and negativity, than to rely on someone else who would only let him down or betray him? He struggled with these questions for sometime, until he finally came upon a conclusion. 

"All I need is me...", he stated as if he was unsure of these words. Nega Jules looked at him inquisitively.  "All I need is me.", this time the words came out steadfast and firm. He repeated his mantra several times and clenched his fists and charged once more at Nega Jules who's only response to his rage was a demented smile.

*2:32:14 Remaining*

"Hey Jules I know you are busy with your little game but would you mind keeping it down a bit? It's rather difficult painting this beautiful meteor with all the...." his bro's voice trailed off as he saw Julius and Julius locked in combat. He was standing on the bottom most stair trying to comprehend what was happening.

"Uh Julius... What's going on?"

"Oh look, brother dearest has come out to play.", Nega Jules spoke as he charged him.

If his bro was surprised or shocked he didn't let it show. In fact he seemed almost bored at his assault. He blocked all of nega II's attacks, or at least Julius thought he did, as his bro didn't appear to be moving at all.

"Ah I see. This is some alternate copy of you created by that game of yours.", his bro remarked casually as he blocked attack after attack faster than either Julius or the other Julius could perceive. "Well his technique is pretty sloppy and far too aggressive. I'm surprised you have had this much trouble with him." His arm extended and caught nega II by the throat. In one smooth motion his bro picked him up and choke-slammed him into the stone floor, leaving a visible crater. And with the greatest of ease he kicked him away, Nega Jules crashed into the farthest wall and slumped down with a whimper.

"Bro... stay out of this. THIS IS MY FUCKING FIGHT."

"Julius watch your mouth. If you curse again you will get the soap....", this was usually enough to get Julius to reconsider what he was about to say but not today.

"Like I give a flying fuck about your god damn bars of....", Julius didn't get time to finish his sentence, he didn't even see his bro move. But Julius sure as hell felt the bar of soap being shoved into his mouth. The taste was particularly awful this time and he had to force himself not to gag and instead spit it out. Though it was only in his mouth for a few seconds the aftertaste would stay with him for the rest of his entry endeavor.

"I won't tolerate cursing from you Julius", his bro replied. "I taught you better than that." His bro surveyed the damage and shook his head. "Julius you need to calm down, a leader always needs to be calm and collected. I'm going to go secure most of our possessions and finish that painting now. I'll leave it to your server player to get you in the right state of mind, just ask her kindly not to break anything too precious for me would you?" He turned to walk away but he stopped and looked at his brother again. "This is a test of your leadership Julius and a test of yourself. I do not expect you to fail." And as quickly as he came his brother vanished.


----------



## Platinum (May 1, 2011)

Julius was pondering how the hell his bro knew so much about the game. He never told him any of that, so where did he learn it from? He turned to regard Nega II and saw that he had absconded, which would have just angered Julius even more if he wasn't too busy being distracted by the awful taste of soap.

*2:25:32 Remaining.*

II: Lily.
II: I'm sorry for losing my cool.
II: And i'm sorry in advance for what i'm about to say right now.
II: I appreciate your help in this endeavor so far, I really do.
II: But i've realized something.
II: It was wrong of me to ask for your help. It's wrong of me to rely on others in this situation.
II: It's weak and shameful.
II: This is my battle, and I must win on my own. 
II: If I can't do so then I deserve to die here.
II: So please.
II: Do not interfere.
II: Go prepare for your own entry and let me handle mine.

Julius didn't look to see if gT responded. He spoke all that needed to be said.
With staggered footsteps Julius made his way to the bathroom to wash up and clean his latest wounds before he went to face Nega Jules again. Upon arriving he collapsed to his knees, too tired to stand up. Strength fled his body entirely, the adrenaline high vanished. He didn't bother trying to stand up, he had to conserve every ounce of strength that he had left. He finished cleaning the wounds on his face he opened his first aid kit and rummaged for a few pain killers, which he consumed. After this his Distinguished Dragonsprite appeared.

Dragonsprite: The pretender is waiting for you in the backyard.
Dragonsprite: May I gnaw on his bones for you master?
Dragonsprite: Soften him up for your coup de grace?
Julius: That will not be required Dragonsprite.
Julius: I will kill him myself with no interference from anybody or any dragon.
Dragonsprite: May I chew on the corpse then master after you are done with it?
Julius:..........
Julius: The image of you chewing on a body identical to mine is a little morbid.
Julius: So no....
Julius: No you can not.

Dragonsprite scoffed dismissively.

Dragonsprite: Humans. 
Dragonsprite: Willing to let a perfectly good corpse go to waste.
Dragonsprite: It's completely illogical.

And with that he flew off.

His body felt tired but the pain had mostly subsided. He could walk and he could fight. It was time for them to face off again. He walked out into the backyard and saw Nega Jules waiting for him, bandaged and bruised much like himself.

*2:16:04 Remaining*

"About time you showed up. I was starting to fear you had pussed out on me JuJu.", Nega Jules picked up a full wine glass and gulped it down. He threw the glass down and it shattered at his feet. "Bro isn't around to save you this time Juju.", he scrawled something on his modus and retrieved a rather large and sharp looking rapier. 

"You are going to use bladekind?", Julius asked almost dumbfounded. "But... I've never been that good with a blade..."

"Because you are weak Juju. I.... I am not.", he laughed. "Besides... firearms are rather impersonal wouldn't you agree? You don't get nearly the same pleasure from shooting a person than you get from disemboweling them. Just ask your friend James. Guns are worthy of a nobody like you, but the sword is the tool of a real prince."

"You aren't a prince of anything." Julius replied. "You are just a fool. To bring a knife to a gun fight to use an old euphemism. Such stupidity is the mark of a madman and a madman can never hope to defeat me."

"You are right", Nega Jules conceded. "I am a prince of nothing. The thing is...", Nega II flashstepped right in front of Julius and swung the blade wide, just barely missing his head. "So are you."

Julius retreated back to create some distance. It had been some time since he had fought a sword user. Probably why Nega Jules opted to use a weapon like that. But Julius was determined to rise to the challenge. This would be good experience for his upcoming battle. 

His options were limited this time around. Using smoke grenades and obscuring the battlefield would be lethal. He would have to pull out all the stops, all of them to win this one.

Julius unloaded his clips at nega jules, trying to preserve a certain distance gap between the two. Of course when your opponent can flash step, this is mostly a useless endeavor. He rolled to avoid a horizontal swing, reloaded his pistols midroll and without hesitating turned back to fire at a Nega Jules who was no longer there.

Performing a series of flashsteps himself he dodged his furious swings, catching the blade on the barrel of one of his pistols he swung his legs out and caught Nega Jules off balance and knocked him to the ground. Hesitating only for a split second he kicked the sword out of Nega Jules' hands and into the pool, where it sank to the bottom. Julius would have taken a moment to gloat about this fortuitous turn of events if he wasn't too busy sailing through the air due to a swift punch in the gut.

*2:11:11 Remaining *

Luckily this time Julius landed in the relatively soft bushes of his backyard instead of the hard pavement. Julius wasn't going to let up though, he immediately got up to his feet and pointed his guns at a still disarmed Nega Jules.

"I know you Juju.", he said with a smile on his face. "No matter how much you hate someone, you would never shoot an unarmed man."

"True.", Julius replied as he lowered his guns just ever so slightly. Nega Jules lowered his guard just enough that he wasn't able to properly react when Julius fired his pistols, scoring a hit on his left arm and grazing his side with another bullet. "But you aren't a man."

Nega Jules roared and appeared directly in front of Julius. He knocked both guns out of his hands and immediately followed up with a left jab aimed at his throat. Julius caught the punch, threw his hand aside and drove his right elbow into Nega Jules' sternum. While he was doubled over Julius jumped behind him, placed his arm around his neck and began to choke him out.

*2:06:08 Remaining*

"You can't escape now.", Julius spoke as he tightened his strangle hold, Nega II's hands clawed in vain for air and then abruptly stopped.
"Are you certain about that Juju?", he inquired. "I'm a pretty sneaky bastard when I need to be." He threw a small object over his shoulder and on his index finger Julius saw a pin. That asshole just threw a live grenade!

"You're freaking crazy", Julius shouted as he let go of Nega Jules and ran out of the blast zone. Nega Jules was on him immediately, throwing punch after punch. 

Julius was tired, and determined to end this fight now. He let Nega Jules connect with his punches, one of which knocked his glasses off his face, just long enough for him to lower his guard again. And in that split moment Julius struck. He connected with Nega Jule's chin with an open palm strike. Nega Jule's body went limp as he sailed through the air and landed in the pool, slowly his body began to sink to the bottom.

"Well that's life", Julius spoke as he put his glasses back on. "You either sink or swim." He shook his head. "God damn that was an awful oneliner." He began to ponder what would be a more witty way to conclude this battle. "It looks like he... is in deep water... no. I took his breath away.... Wait. WHAT ON EARTH AM I DOING?", he yelled to himself. "I SOUND JUST LIKE THAT AWFUL VOICE IN MY HEAD!"

"If you would let me indulge in awful pun making as well", he heard a menacing voice say from behind him that made Julius go cold. Before he could react he felt the cold bite of metal as it cleaved at his back and Julius couldn't help but fall to his knees. "I say it's time... we cut to the chase."
The soaking wet alternate him walked in front of him and in his hands was the sword Julius had knocked into the pool earlier. With a flicking motion, he rid the blade of blood, most of it splattering on Julius.

He couldn't believe how stupid he was. What a giant oversight he had made in forgetting about the blade. Not to mention the fact that he spent far too long trying to think of a stupid oneliner to spout, the curse of all sleuths. He was helpless now, pain raced out from his back throughout his body, and the bottom half of his trenchcoat quickly became stained with blood. He was done, he... had lost.

He had never been this close to death before, which was surprising considering how often he put himself in danger, but his skills and tenacity always came through in the end. But now... the only thing he had ever believed in had failed. Had all he had fought for, all his hopes and aspirations, really only amount to a humiliating end by his own hands? And if this really was the end what awaited him? Julius wasn't a religious man, but he had always felt that there was something else beyond this life for him, which turned out to be true, except now he had been denied it. Would he simply cease to be? Fade into nothingness, was this his true purpose as the prince of void?

If neither of these were true then what? Would he spend eternity with those things in derse? Oh dear god he hoped that wasn't the case, that would be worse than ceasing to exist. For the first time Julius could remember he was afraid.

"Well Juju. Time for your coup de grace."

*2:03:00 Remaining*


----------



## Platinum (May 1, 2011)

Julius was determined not to look away. He wanted to die with some honor. He hid his fear and watched as the blade was slowly raised in the air, sunlight glimmering on the metal.

That's when the first item, one of his bro's handpainted gnomes that they kept out front, hit Nega Jules square in the face. Causing him to drop the blade and scream in agony.

It took Julius a moment to comprehend what was going on as various other items came crashing into a now defenseless Nega Jules. Pool equipment, bricks, and far more capped off with his Bro's incredibly expensive Ferrari Enzo crashing into the backyard. The sports car hit Nega Jules square in the chest and sent him crashing into the pavement. The car's momentum didn't stop there, as it kept going until it crashed into the gazebo, demolishing it.
And that's when things got... interesting. There must have been a secret switch under the gazebo, for when it was destroyed a loud roar was heard from the pool as all water was quickly drained from it by a special system. He heard the mechanical sounds of gears at work as slowly a large portion of the pool's bottom gave way and just below it was a large set of concrete stairs leading into total darkness.

"What the hell....", Julius could help but speak aloud. Julius saw Nega Jules, battered and bleeding all over, run into the now revealed stair case. He heard what he thought was a elevator fire into life, most likely taking Nega Jules tens of feet below the earth. Which meant he had to follow. He had a lot of questions for his bro as well pertaining what by all means appeared to be the secret underground bunker that was under their villa for lord knows how long. He jumped down into the now empty pool and prepared to give chase. But first.

II: Lily
II: Thank you.
II: I owe you one.
II: owo
II: Wow. It looks really dumb when I do it.
*
2:00:00 Remaining*


----------



## Zoidberg (May 1, 2011)

Joey/anna arrives at the forge to see it even more infested with imps. But this does not concern our genderonymous hero/ine. With chainwrench in hand and Chachamask on face s/he runs into the room and strikes down an imp that looks like an unholy fusion of goldfish and robot. It explodes into so much grist, and for a moment our hero/ine feels triumph. 

Then the Darkseid imp lasers his/her face.

Unlike some afro'd buffoons however, Joey/anna is safe from harm thanks to the durability of the chachamask. S/he gets up from the blow and walks towards the Darkseid imp...

But for some reason all the imps are backing away, as if faced by some unknowable terror. They all jump through the open windows of the forge, plummeting to their lava-themed doom. 

Okay, that was unexpected.

--IllustriousInquisitor [II] began pestering IronMonger [IM] and MechanicalEmpath [ME]--
II: IM I haven't heard from you in some time.
II: How goes your stay in the medium?
II: And ME how goes your fight against that imp infestation of yours?
IM: hellooooo my good bro!
IM: everything's going dandy here!
IM: except for the yoshis i guess
IM: i just chatted with the yoshis, they live in this land and they need help
IM: some sand faget called tyr or something stole the fruit of life 
II: Yoshis?
II: Your consorts are nintendo dinosaurs?

IM: i know man
IM: this is so awesome
IM: i guess miyamoto wil sue the asses of the makers of this game though
II: He's probably too busy dealing with that meteor that crashed into his country to file a plagarism suit against anyone else.
ME: STATEMENT: THE INFESTATION HAS BEEN NEUTRALIZED IN THE FORGE.
ME: OBSERVATION: THE IMPS ARE NOT VERY INTELLIGENT, MANY OF THEM KEEP JUMPING INTO THE LAVA CHAMBER BENEATH THE FORGE.
II: The fodder may not be too intelligent but I bet the higher ups are.
II: I advise you excercise caution. 
ME: STATEMENT: VERY WELL. MANY FORGING TOOLS HAVE UNFORTUNATELY JOINED THE IMPS WHEN THEY TOOK THE METAPHORICAL AND LITERAL DIVE TO THEIR DEATH. I WILL NEED TO SEARCH FOR THE BOX OF SPARE TOOLS SISTER UNIT HIDES IN HER ROOM.
II: As I said you can take your time with that. 
IM: you have a sister??!!!
IM: IS SHE HOT? 
II: You know IM. 
II: That's not really something that is appropriate to ask someone. 
II: Have some decency.
ME: STATEMENT: THE SISTER UNIT DOES NOT SUFFER FROM OVERHEATING, AS AN ADVANTAGE OF A BIOLOGICAL BODY IS THE EASE AT WHICH THEY CONTROL THEIR TEMPERATURE.
IM: julius, i was obviously talking about body heat!
IM: there's a lava chamber near to them
IM: .....
II: Yeah I somehow doubt that.
II: I know you IM.
II: Besides it's a little creepy of you to ask a team mate about that.
II: ME's sister is not just a slab of meat for you to drool over.

ME: AGREEMENT: IT IS CLEAR THAT IM DOES NOT LUST FOR BREASTED FLESHLINGS AS EASILY AS A$.
ME: STATEMENT: ALTHOUGH SOMETIMES THE SISTER UNIT WOULD OCCASSIONALY MAKE ME GO THROUGH DOORS THAT ARE ON FIRE, SUCH AS DURING THE TIME WHEN SHE DESTROYED CHACHA UNIT 3.
IM: BREASTED FLESLINGS?
IM: Excuse me, how big is the volume of said breasts?
II: Just .... stop. 
ME: QUERY: SHALL I USE METRIC OR THE INEFFICIENT MONARCHIAL SYSTEM THAT USES THE EXTREMETIES OF FLESHLING ROYALTY AS A POINT OF REFERENCE?
IM: i'm british, mate
IM: i want the stupid inches and foots and yards
II: People still measure with that?
II: How quaint, metric is the only worthy system of measurement.
ME: STATEMENT: THE SIZE IS APPROXIMATELY 4.3 TIMES LARGER THAN MY UPPER FLESH SHIELDS.
IM: Niceeeeeeee. 
IM: we have to make sure she is safe
IM: .....
IM: because she's your family, of course
II: IM no one believes your chivalrous ruse. 
II: Besides ME's sister is a far more capable fighter than you will ever be.
II: You would be useless at protecting just about anything at this point of time.
IM: you're right, my bro!
IM: i need to level up in the echeladder to be a man worthy of her breastiness! 
IM: man you always give the best advice, my best bro :33
II: I thought British people were supposed to be gentlemen?
IM: im sorry toto, but were not in england anymore
IM: *sips a cup of tea*
II: No wonder my ancestors declared war on you.
II: If only we would of won...
II: Perhaps then you would of grown up semi civilized.
II: Alas, it was not meant to be.
ME: STATEMENT: I DO NOT SEE THE MERIT STRENGTHENING ONESELF IN THE NAME OF FLESHY CHEST GUARDS. 
ME: ADDENDUM: AND BESIDES, THE SISTER UNIT HAD HER CHEST GUARDS REDUCED A FEW YEARS AGO DUE TO THEIR HIGH PROBABILITY OF BEING BURNT IN THE FORGE. 
IM: 
II: A wise decision. Safety should always come before a large bust size. 
ME: STATEMENT: I WOULD LIKE TO CONTINUE THIS CONVERSATION, BUT I AM AFRAID THAT IMPS ARE SCRAMBLING TOWARDS MY HOME. I SHALL SEE YOU ALL LATER.
II: Well this was a completly useless discussion. 
II: Off you go ME. 

-- MechanicalEmpath[ME] ceased pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II] and IronMonger [IM]


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 1, 2011)

This hoodie it makes you swell up with power , you feel like you could do anything with it on. Even *TEAR* Julius apart; yes *TEAR* him apart and rip out his *HEART*. You feel like anyone who apposes you will meet your *WRATH* whether they meant to or not, this hoodie makes you feel as if this game is a *JOKE* and you don't have a good sense of humor. 

Wait, what that's not something you would say maybe it's a good idea to save this hoodie on for special circumstances it has a weird vibe around it. You think you'll wear the KILL EM' DEAD HOODIE instead.


----------



## Platinum (May 3, 2011)

*1:59:59 Remaining Going Down The Rabbithole Part 1 of 3 of Hour 3 of 4*

Footstep by footstep Julius descended the long flight of stairs. The light from the outside world slowly faded away completely, to be replace by a few dingy lights giving off a faint glow. He didn't know if it was the low levels or light or his low levels of blood but he lost his footing and fell down the remaining steps landing hard at the bottom. This is why you always have to be careful around stairs!

Dusting himself off, Julius half walked and half limped to the elevator and pressed the button. Thus beginning his journey down the rabbit hole.
"Welcome to your grave Juju", a voice spoke from over the intercom. "So kind of you to put yourself under the ground, will save me some digging.", Nega Jules laughed. "I will be waiting for you on the final floor of this elaborate maze Juju. That is if you can make it there, you see your bro has set up quite a few interesting safeguards to protect this place and I took the liberty to activate them... in addition to disabling the main elevator, so you will have to advance one floor at a time... Well Juju you know where I'll be. Area one of floor sixteen. I don't expect you to survive but perhaps you will surprise me." And then the com faded to silence.
*
1:58:00 Remaining*

Just great. He was heading into a deathtrap of his brother's design. And a deathtrap of his brother's design was at least nine times as deadly as your run of the mill deathtrap. Julius waited for the elevator to stop moving and for the doors to slide open, and almost immediately things went to hell.
Descending from the ceiling almost immediately were a pair of automated Gatling Guns, their laser sights immediately coming to rest on his body. Wasting not a second Julius immediately dived behind a pillar just as the guns roared to life and filled the space he had occupied with bullets. Julius being focused exclusively on the guns only noticed at the very last second a large metal blade of death that was ejected from the wall and on course to decapitate him. 

Julius ducked to save his head, but was unfortunately unable to save his hat. His fedora being sliced in two by the large guillotine. Julius would have to wait until later to lament the loss of his hat, and he would have to endure the temporary WARDROBE MALFUNCTION as there was no reason to put his backup hat in danger. Well it was time to get to business.

Julius did a quick mental check over his remaining weapons. He had exhausted just about all the ammo he had for the COLT REVOLVERS he was using. The BRETTA 93R's were likewise near empty. Leaving him with THE DESERT EAGLES and the 9 MILLIMETER Pistols he picked up at his private stash that Nega Jules raided. Seeing as the 9 millimeters wouldn't do shit against those turrets he opted for the eagles, saving the 9 mils for Nega Jules. His stash of grenades was awfully low as well, so he would have to make every one count.

 He pulled out a fragmentation grenade and pulled the pin. He let it cook and then threw it with less than half a second left. The grenade exploded in mid-air tearing through the guns with shrapnel. Although Julius was hoping this would disable them, it really just made it worse. The guns went haywire spewing bullets in every direction. He acted fast, pulling out from behind cover he fired off a few quick shots to disable the turret on the right. He then raced under the gun fire and jumped upon the gun. With mechanical precision he tore it from the ceiling and sent it crashing to the ground. He landed in a roll and was very nearly taken out by a flying blade again! This one came from the ceiling and nearly sliced him in two. He stopped to investigate what it was and to his surprise they were giant guillotine blades! "What the....", Julius thought to himself. Guns and turrets and tripwires he could see his bro using but he had no idea why he would incorporate guillotines into a secret bunker. This cycle repeated on that first floor for some time. The turrets were of little problem, neither were the laser trip wires that would open some trap door or spike trap, the blades on the other hand were. He had been cut by several of them, and they were being a real thorn in his side. So the first thing he did as he found the elevator to the second floor was contact the only person he knew that knew anything about guillotines, ME.

* 1:53:04 Remaining*

--IllustriousInquisitor [II] began pestering MechanicalEmpath [ME]--
II: ME.
II: Are you there by any chance?
II: I have something I wish to ask you.
ME: STATEMENT: I HAVE RECENTLY LEFT MY HOME THROUGH THE FIRST GATE, SO MY PROGRAMS ARE CURRENTLY BEING USED TO SCAN MY SURROUNDINGS.
ME: STATEMENT: THIS REALM IS GLORIOUS, A TESTAMENT TO THE MIGHT OF THE MACHINE OVER FLESH. THE LIGHTING COULD USE WORK THOUGH.
ME: END RAMBLING: APOLOGIES, MY SENSES WERE MERELY OVERWHELMED BY THE SIGHT. YES, I WILL ANSWER ANY QUERIES DIRECTED AT ME.

Julius was happy that ME was enjoying their world. And the fact that ME was making progress, and on reflection this just made Julius even more glum about his current situation.

II: That sounds nice.
II: I'm currently wandering a dank and vast underground bunker that is under my villa.
II: After battling a palette swapped evil me that nearly killed me several times.
II: And the thing is this bunker is filled with traps.
II: Laser trip wires, Gatling Guns, I'm surprised I haven't been killed twenty times over yet.
II: But that isn't the weirdest part.
II: The thing that is giving me the most trouble above all others are these damn flying guillotine traps.
ME: REQUEST:  REPEAT THAT LAST STATEMENT. MY VISUAL RECEPTORS MAY HAVE MISREAD.
II: I can assure you your visual receptors are not malfunctioning.
II: These damn things have come within inches of lopping off my head multiple times.
II: A few of them have even hit me, but luckily they were only glancing blows.
ME: STATEMENT: I KNOW OF ONLY ONE PERSON WHO WOULD MAKE SUCH DEVICES IN SIZABLE NUMBERS, THEN SELL THEM OVER THE INTERNET TO ECCENTRIC MEN WHOM MY SISTER REFERS TO AS 'VESTIAN DEVOTEES'.
ME: STATEMENT: AND THAT WOULD BE THE SISTER UNIT. 
ME: CONCLUSION: YOUR BROTHER AND THE SISTER UNIT HAVE CONTACTED EACH OTHER PREVIOUSLY.

Well that made sense, after all who else but ME's sister would make such unconventional traps? But Julius was wondering why his bro kept this a secret from him and he wondered why ME's sister would keep it a secret from ME as well. Oh well no use in dwelling on it when he couldn't ask his bro.

II: I would agree with that assessment.
II: Unfortunately I cannot ask my brother if this is the case.
II: Due to me being in an underground bunker full of killer guillotines.
II: And him being upstairs. Painting pictures of meteors.

The elevator door opened and Julius stepped out. This floor was... different from the other one. While the other level was sterile, an almost featureless sprawl of concrete corridors, this one was lively. The walls were covered in his bro's older paintings. The Majority of them being landscapes, capturing the splendid beauty of the Italian countryside and the glory of Italy's various monuments. Flat-screen monitors connected to various security cameras gave a clear view around their villa. Luxurious old-world furniture was scattered about alongside various other odds and ends. Julius saw a poker table, a billiard table, and various arcade cabinets among other things as well as a few trophy cases full of various memento's and photos.

He could assume this floor would be relatively trap free so he could talk to ME in relative comfort.

II: Can you tell me anything about these traps?
II: Like a way to spot them or disarm them?
II: Because they are extremely annoying.
ME: STATEMENT: THEY ARE ALMOST ALWAYS DEPLOYED AGAINST INFERIOR FLESHLINGS, NO OFFENSE, THROUGH A TRAP DOOR IN THE CEILING. THE FLYING GUILLOTINE IS A WORTHLESS AND INEFFICIENT WEAPON UNLESS USED IN AMBUSH. I AM NOT CERTAIN OF ANY DEFINITIVE TELL-TALE SIGNS, BUT AS LONG AS YOU LOOK UP YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO SPOT THEM BEFORE THEY BECOME A THREAT.
II: Normally these things would be no problem.
II: Of course I prefaced that with "normally".
II: It's hard to react to razor sharp blades of death dropping out of the sky when you are on the verge of dying from blood loss you know?

--Anime$wag [A$] began pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II]--
A$: all shit
A$: see I'll give you one chance to say sorry Akira
A$: since that's the type of ninja I am
A$: cuz if I come at you with the shit I just made 
A$: your ass is gonna be like the marshmellow in my bad ass camping trip
A$: no Robo-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) allowed if we see'em with throw their asses in the lake 

Dear god why did the cosmos hate him? Why the hell of all times was Akira spouting off stupid shit. Julius did not have the energy to expend being angry at this tool right now. He was too busy trying not to die a horrible guillotine related death.

II: No.
II: HELL NO.
II: God damn it what the hell are you doing talking to me right now.
II: I can't stand you under normal circumstances, and that goes triple for these circumstances.
II: In fact there is no circumstance where I would be happy to 'shoot the breeze' with you.
II: I rather go build sand castles in the Sahara with Peter.
II: ME please make him go away.
II: I'm in no shape to deal with this.
A$: making other people fight your battles 
A$: let's add this to your protflio of ass-holery 
A$: Special skill: being a bitch ass 

God Julius hated him. He hated him soooooooooooooooooooo much.


----------



## Platinum (May 3, 2011)

ME: STATEMENT: THIS PETTY BANTER IS LUDICROUS AND UNNECESSARY. 
ME: ORDER: A$, WHILE I APPRECIATE YOUR HELP IN UNDERSTANDING THE WORKINGS OF HUMAN MALE INTERACTION, YOUR PETTY BOASTS ARE NOT NEEDED AT THE MOMENT AS II IS CURRENTLY ENGAGING A DEMENTED DOPPELGANGER.
ME: BERATE: AS A SOMEWHAT SUPERIOR FLESHLING I EXPECTED BETTER BEHAVIOR FROM YOU. THIS IS SADDENING AS YOU ARE NOT A FLESHLING THAT I EXPECT WOULD STOOP TO SUCH WORTHLESS ENDEAVOURS AS TRASH TALK.
II: Wait?
II: a$ is giving you culture lessons?
II: What.
II: Did he tell you that all males desire to be one of these fake tan douches from New Jersey that he idolizes?

Getting culture lessons from Akira was much like getting tolerance lessons from a Nazi. It was completely contradictory and did far more harm than good.

A$: first of all 
A$: eat shit
A$: second of all 
A$: the Jeresy Shore crew is the sweets bunch of Italian ninja's ever
A$: in fact I'm gonna you sholud take some pointers from them to be a true Italian

Julius would make him pay for saying that. Those were fighting words. If the line was a real thing and not a metaphysical concept then Akira just shot it in the eye and buried it at sea.

II: .....
II: You have earned.
II: My eternal 
II: Undying
II: Unyielding
II: And unceasing hatred.
II: If there is one blessing this meteor apocalypse gave me.
II: It's that those cretins were crushed by a flaming rock before they could pollute my country with their filth.
II: Italy would have forever been stained by permanent trails of urine and shame wherever they stepped.
A$: 
A$: See that's cuz you don't have any people skills
A$: how would you know what a good time is 
A$: you sit around looking at art
A$: YOUR FUCKING 19 GET A FUCKING LIFE
A$: but I guess it's to late for that shit
A$: given the circumstances 
A$: but I'll teach you how a real ninja handles his problems 
A$: you get what I'm sayin ?
II: If there was a loving and just god.
II: Your head would be at the end of my gun barrel right now.

Julius had no regrets about the way he lived his life. He got more out of his life so far than Akira could in twenty lives. He had seen things that Akira wouldn't believe, and experienced things he could never experience. The thrill of cracking a cold case, the exhilaration of living one's life on the edge, and the simple pleasures of the violin and broadening one's horizons. His only pleasures came from watching Reality TV and being a complete prude.

ME: OVERRIDING CONVERSATION
ME: STATEMENT: A$, CEASE YOUR BANTER AT ONCE. THIS IS UNPRODUCTIVE, AND YOUR TIME COULD BE BETTER APPLIED BY GOING THROUGH THE FIRST GATE AS I HAVE.
ME: STATEMENT: II, YOU SHALL CEASE AS WELL. YOU HAVE BETTER THINGS TO WORRY ABOUT THAN THE RAMBLINGS OF A RACE-CONSCIOUS FLESHLING. THE NEGA-II HAS YET TO BE BEATEN, AND UNLESS HE IS BEATEN YOU CANNOT ENTER THIS GAME.
ME: STATEMENT: THIS DIRECTIVE GOES TO YOU AS WELL A$. IF YOU SEEK TO PROVE YOUR SUPERIORITY TO II, THEN I WOULD SUGGEST DOING SO BY PERFORMING IMPRESSIVE FEATS THAT PROVE THE SUPERIORITY OF YOUR ALCHEMIZED DEVICES.
ME: STATEMENT: UGH, STUPID FLESHLING WHINING.

Julius finished walking through the second floor and descended to the third floor. This one was much like the first except for the fact that this one likewise had portraits on the walls and at the long end of one of the corridors Julius could make out several computer terminals. He got careless as he walked out, nearly getting taken out by another DAMN GUILLOTINE. Julius really needed to put an end to these guillotines.

*1:46:34 Remaining*

II: God these flying guillotines are going to give me a heart attack.
II: Sorry ME
II: You were saying?
A$: he was saying how much of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you are
ME: QUERY: IS ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) A TERM DIRECTED AT INCOMPETENTS WHO DO NOT REALIZE THE IMPORTANCE OF READING THE WISDOM BEHIND THE MACHINE'S RATIONALITY?
ME: CONCLUSION: IF SO THE BOTH OF YOU ARE CURRENTLY FAGGOTRONS. THE FAGGIEST, SANDIEST TRONS.
II: Is that...
II: Sarcasm ME?
A$: aw look 
A$: he's learning how to be a human
A$: all thanks to my amazing people skills 
A$: I was born to be a fucking leader
A$: I'm like Obama in this bitch 
A$: Yo hilary come here and and get me a bottle of some crystal !
II: I love how you can go on and on.
II: And yet have nothing of value to say.
II: At all.

Julius continued walking. He heard the sound similar to a stove clicking to life and immediately rolled, a jet of fire engulfing the spot where he was just standing. Jesus Christ! His bro really didn't want anyone down on this level. He continued dodging the jets of roaring fire and the falling guillotines while listening to ME try to act like an androgynous robotic Henry Clay.

ME: STATEMENT: I TIRE OF YOUR FLESHLING INFERIORITY COMPLEXES. IT OVERHEATS MY MENTAL PROCESSING FRAME.
ME: STATEMENT: A$, IF YOU ARE DONE GETTING OVER YOUR OBSESSION WITH AFRICAN-AMERICAN FLESHLINGS THEN I ORDER YOU TO CONTINUE ON YOUR QUEST. IM HAS MENTIONED PREVIOUSLY THAT THERE ARE CREATURES IN EACH REALM THAT GIVE YOU QUESTS AND SUCH. DO THOSE, AND AFTER YOU HAVE DONE SOMETHING OF WORTH THEN PERHAPS I SHALL ACKNOWLEDGE YOUR SUPERIORITY OVER II. 
A$: o you'll see it sooner than that
A$: when I shove my foot down Juju's throat
II: If I had the energy to laugh right now.
II: I would be in hysterics.
ME: STATEMENT: IF YOU HAVE THE ENERGY TO DO SO II THEN I REQUEST YOU IGNORE A$ AND DEFEAT NEGA-II. 
ME: ENCOURAGEMENT: YOUR SERVOS ARE STRONG ENOUGH TO DO SO, OBTAIN VICTORY OVER THE INFERIOR FLESHLING. 
II: I'm running on dead empty at the moment.
II: And soon I won't be running at all if I can't stop these damn traps.
II: Now i'm dealing with jets of fiery death in addition to blades of falling death.
II: It's a lot of death.
ME: STATEMENT: IF THESE TRAPS ARE SO FORMIDABLE, THEN I CAN ONLY CONCLUDE THAT THEY ARE COORDINATED BY A CENTRAL PROCESSING SYSTEM. IF YOU ARE ABLE TO PROVIDE ME A LINK WITH THIS SYSTEM, IT SHALL BE CHILD'S PLAY TO SHUT IT DOWN.
II: Well it appears like their is a room full of terminals just up ahead.
II: Past another long corridor filled with portraits my bro painted.
II: Weird. I have never seen any of these people before.

This corridor was not filled with traps at all. Just portraits of various people Julius never met before. The subject of a great deal of these portraits was a rather large breasted blonde haired woman, she looked rather happy in most of them. But there were quite a few other people, another lady who looked like she was ripped straight from the JRPGs. Pink hair, delicate facial features, in just about all of them she wore a tank top and camo pants. Many of these portraits were of her patching up and bandaging people, including those in the other pictures. Julius assumed she was a field medic. Under one of these pictures was a book that Julius glanced at. "How To Fashionably Address Medical Needs In Any Situation", sounded like his kind of medical book, so he captchalogued it. He knew his bro wouldn't mind. 

Many of these portraits were group shots and Julius' bro was in quite a few of them, he assumed he probably painted those shots from photos. In addition to those two women, the other subjects of these paintings included a british looking man, a rather stern looking african american man with blade in hand, another female he didn't recognize and even more males he didn't know. He wondered what brought this group of people together, they all seemed to be close friends.

A$: probably pics from some old ass ninjas
A$: in fact why am I still here 
A$: I need to start training 
--Anime$wag [A$] ceased pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II]--
ME: QUERY: DO YOU SPOT THE IMAGE OF A BLONDE FEMALE FLESHLING WITH SUBSTANITALLY LARGE CHEST GUARDS?
II: Actually.... yes.
II: Yes I can.
II: She's in a lot of them actually.
II: He probably painted these during his "business trips".
ME: STATEMENT: I SHALL TAKE NOTE OF THIS WHEN I MEET THE SISTER UNIT NEXT TIME. IT WOULD SEEM THAT SHE SHARES MORE THAN A PRODUCER-CONSUMER RELATIONSHIP WITH HER. 
ME: STATEMENT: WE SHALL CONVERSE LATER, AFTER  I HAVE MET THE SISTER UNIT AGAIN.
II: I will have to inquire about this from my brother as well.
II: He's been keeping secrets from me.
II: I hate when he does that.
II: Well I should be able to handle this from here.
II: Au Revoir.
--IllustriousInquisitor [II] ceased pestering MechanicalEmpath [ME]

Julius arrived at the part of the floor containing the computer terminals. One major terminal occupied the left wall and surrounded by 16 smaller terminals on all sides. All these terminals were emblazoned with one term. "SKAIANET".
1:40:00 Remaining


----------



## Platinum (May 3, 2011)

*1:39:59 Remaining The Mystery of Skaia Net (Part 2 of 3 of Hour 3 of 4)*

Julius stopped at one of the smaller terminals and began to probe around. Most of the systems were locked down hard and none of his bro's usual passwords were working. This system was really secured by a professional and though Julius had a small amount of prowess in breaking into computers he was nothing special. He was able to crack in to a few logs that his bro had entered into the computer but most of the ones he could access were superfluous, discussing his time together with ME's sister, or one of the other people in the portraits, nothing too exciting. But one in particular struck his interest.
*
June 11th 2010*

"Returned from Brazil today. Another meteor crashed there and fortunately I arrived on the scene before any government agents did. Recovered a strange artifact from the crash site, most curious. Placed it in the vault on floor 16, will have to discuss this in detail later with her and the rest of the group...."

He tried to gain access to documents about this item but unfortunately they were locked down solid. It would take Julius hours if not days to break them, if he even could. Time he did not have. Oh well, he probed to see what else he could find, hopefully the kill-switch for these damn guillotines wouldn't be that hard to find. 

*1:37:21 Remaining*

Well while he was doing menial typing, might as well multitask and see how sL was progressing and.... the asshole was still asleep. It's been like three fucking hours! How can he be that tired, and oh god that is a lot of imps surrounding his house.

II: sL.
II: I am just shaking my head here.
II: I thought you wanted to go to a land where you were free to kill as much as you please.
II: Yet you are determined to sleep the entire time you are there.
II: Well I can't be your babysitter asshole I have my own problems.
II: So wake up.

Julius threw the nearest table at sL but it didn't faze him at all. He had the same level of success on subsequent attempts and even throwing items at him lost its luster after the 10th toaster.

Well his sprite was doing a good job of protecting him for the most part. It was really tearing through those imps, but it couldn't keep it up forever. Julius was going to need a better solution than this. He began throwing various items at the imps to help the sprite but he really couldn't do this forever. Time to call in some help.

*1:35:48 Remaining*

-- IllustriousInquisitor [II] began pestering melodiousDiscord [mD]--
II: Valen.
II: You there?
II: Need your help with something, it's pretty urgent.
mD: Shoot, what do you need?
II: Well you see I'm currently in the process of trying not to die a bloody death.
II: And while I'm trying to do this I realized that sL still has not woken up from his entry.
II: It's been three hours and who knows how long he'll be out for.
II: I need you to get to his planet somehow and protect sleeping beauty until I can get in.
II: The imps are swarming his place and I don't know how long his sprite can keep them at bay.
mD: ...
mD: You want me
mD: To defend someone who is liable to "test" my battle prowess when he wakes up.
mD: Correct?
II: Is this a problem?
II: He'll be humiliated that you were the one that protected him.
II: Isn't that reward enough?
mD: Not really considering the fact that I might not survive long enough to savor it.
mD: I'm sorry Julius, ask me to go do something else but...
mD: Not him.
mD: Even though it goes against what I think he meant
mD: I refuse to go near that psychopath after battling who knows how many imps
mD: Who are prototyped with whatever the hell he tossed in.
mD: Probably something sharp, and something deadly I'm betting.
II: .....
II: Valen please.
II: Can't you do this for me?
II: As a favor?
II: I'm not kidding when I'm saying that I'm inches away from death at all times here and I can't afford to have any more distractions right now.
mD: So worry about yourself
mD: Let the violent one fend for himself
mD: He should enjoy and relish the chance to have a challenge
mD: >
II: I see you will not be swayed.
II: I guess I'll have to be the one that does everything.
II: I'll babysit his murderous ass after I enter then.
II: I'll be the god damn sleuth superman protecting the delicate little flower from harm.
II: My powers are rage and hatred of all living things.
II: I can hate a hole through the dimensional boundaries of space and time right now.
mD: Hey, like I said. Anyone else and I would gladly uproot myself from this village of feather heads and go as fast as sound to help them.
mD: However, I don't forget an injury done to me.
mD: And guess what James did.
mD: He injured me
mD: Repeatedly
mD: Anything else I can do for you though man?

Julius didn't really pay attention to Valen's thinly veiled excuse. He knew it was out of spite and he was fine with it. 

As he was speaking to mD he came across several more documents that were of interest to him.

II: Yeah there is actually.
II: Tell me, do you believe in coincidences?
mD: Up to an extent, why?
II: Well you see in this bunker of misery I have come upon several interesting tidbits of information.
II: For example this bunker is seeded with traps.
II: And not your normal traps, I'm talking about flying guillotines of death.
II: Which I just found out were created by ME's sister, who is apparently very well acquainted with my brother judging by the scores of portraits he painted of her.
mD: Huh.
mD: That is interesting.
II: It's not just her though. There are an unbelivable amount of portraits containing people I have never seen before.
II: ME's sister, this one british looking guy, some stern looking African American swordsman, and some pink haired soldier chick to name a few.
mD: ...pink hair?
mD: Can you describe what she's wearing?
II: Tank top, camo pants. In a lot of the pictures she is patching up people.
II: I think she might be a field medic or something.
II: Why do you ask?
mD: 
mD: 
mD: 
mD: Unless there is someone who fits the bit exactly like my sister.
mD: That would be my sister in those portraits.
mD: What the heck...?

Okay now this was just getting weird. Julius really doubted that his bro knew these two out of chance.

II: May I ask you the same question again then.
II: Do you believe in coincidences?
mD: Less than a minute ago now...
II: And that's not even the half of it.
II: You wouldn't believe the information I am uncovering right now.
II: In this bunker there are various terminals tracking meteors and maps of past and future collisions.
II: Something called "SKAIANET" and my bro appears to have been working on it with yours' and ME's sis. Or at least investigating it.
II: Now I'm not a conspiracy nut but I don't believe this is a chance coincidence.
II: Hold on I'll copy some of these docs as proof. These ones concern your sis in particular.

*--IllustriousInquisitor sent melodiousDiscord log116.doc--*


----------



## Platinum (May 3, 2011)

*1:30:23 Remaining*

While Valen was looking over the information Julius sent him, he finally found the kill-switch for the traps. Unfortunately it appeared that these terminals only controlled floors 1-6. But he would take what he could get. He doubted he would be able to find anymore information on these terminals. He would have to find more information on the other floors.

mD: These...
mD: I don't know what to make of these fully
mD: I don't think that they would have set this up to harm us.
mD: So then why have this information stored?
mD: Hmm
mD: HMMMMMM
II: Well I don't think they intended to do anything malicious.
II: But I don't like the idea that they have known about this for some time yet have said nothing.
II: If they have knowledge about this game it can go a long way in helping us.
II: But then again I can't begin to guess their motives.
II: My bro has always been inscrutable.
mD: I knew my sis was involved with some trips that she refused to talk about
mD: But she always seemed, well, normal all things considered.
II: Have you ever met my brother or ME's sister unit before?
II: My bro usually wears a long red trenchcoat and black shades. So he's pretty hard to miss.
II: ME's sis has blond hair, an affinity for large metal guillotines and doors,.... and...
II: Well. Rather large mammary glands.
mD: Umm, okay then.
mD: I don't believe that I've met them.
mD: I think I would have noticed such, uh, colorful characters as it were.
II: I believe you, they are hard to miss.
II: Well I'm leaving these terminals behind for now, I don't have the computer know how required to get most of the valuable information.
mD: Alright, I'll continue working on trying to get sense out of the feather brains.
mD: Do you know how irritating it is to be surrounded by a bunch of creatures that respond to nearly everything with "who"?
mD: It...it makes getting information difficult. I'll just say that.
II: Well I can't say I have much experience in interrogating chickens.
II: But I know what it is like to talk to irritating creatures that make no sense.
II: I just got done listening to a$ after all.
mD: Heh
mD: Right then, I'll talk to you later Julius. 
mD: Try to avoid dying 
II: I can assure you that not dying is pretty high up on my priority list at the moment.
II: Just below punching Akira in the throat.
mD: Well one gives reason to the other I suppose.
II: You're his server.
II: Since you won't do me the favor of helping sL can I ask you to do something instead?
mD: I said so earlier didn't I?
II: Drop something heavy on him.
II: And then tell him Juju sends his regards.
II: If you do that for me this constant cycle of misery I have been enduring today just might be worth it.
mD: Uhhhh, sure.
mD: I'll just, uh, get right on thawhowhowho
mD: no don't who
mD: fuck
mD: these
mD: owls!!!!
mD: who
II: Are you seriously being defeated by owls?
mD: Their feathers are tickling me 
mD: It's rather hard to keep a grip on a laptop when one is also being tickled by a multitude of owls.
mD: Anywho
mD: Er, anyhow
mD: I'll see what I can do.
II: It doesn't have to be heavy enough to hurt him.
II: Just heavy enough to send a message.
II: It can be a glass of water for all I care it's the point of the action that counts.
II: And seeing his annoyed and angry reaction when I face him again is something to look forward to.
mD: Noted
II: Well then I guess we have nothing left to discuss at the moment.
II: Have fun flocking with your fowl friends.
mD: Actually wait, one more thing I wanted to ask you about!
II: Very well. I am in relative safety for the next few minutes so I can "shoot the breeze" with you a little longer.
mD: Upon my entry I was greeted by...hmm, how to describe it.
mD: An eddy of leaves who vaguely formed the silhouette of a man.
mD: He spoke of my ability to sew harmony among us as a key element to succeeding.
II: Well that's something you don't see every day.
II: So what did this pile of plant matter tell you in particular?
mD: Mainly that A) I need to fulfill my consorts' quest and B) put a stop to the emnity between you and the two erstwhile members of the team that all of you are heart set on duking it out among. 
II: How does it know about that when I'm not even in yet?
II: Unless....
II: No. It couldn't be.
II: Dear god I hope it isn't that thing.
II: Tell me Valen, was this pile of leafs an arrogant piece of shit that acted like it knew everything and only spoke in annoying questions that never answered anything?
mD: Umm, yes.
mD: He also, rather ambiguously, said that he might have spoken to other members of our team
mD: Prior to speaking to me.
II: That son of a bitch.
II: Valen ignore everything that bastard said.
II: He is nothing but bad news.
II: In fact, I advise you to avoid him if at all possible.
mD: Soooo I shouldn't try and complete my consorts' quest or try and get you all to calm down.
mD: That sounds rather counter productive if you ask me Julius. =/
II: That's how this guy works Valen.
II: He tells you things that seem perfectly reasonable and absolutely logical to do.
II: All while he is manipulating you like you are a marionette.
II: Oh sure it sounds like a great idea to tier two prototype a statue of Nidhoggr when he suggests it but everything he tells you to do will always benefit him far more than you.
mD: Wait.
mD: You didn't...
mD: You prototyped that statue didn't you?
mD: Welp. We're boned.
mD: Are you sure that this is the same guy though?
mD: There's a huge difference between telling me to try and increase my own power and have the team work together and telling you to prototype something that will most assurely make dealing with enemies difficult.
II: Trust me this guy is a master of deception. He's been mocking me for years and apparently he wants to interfere with our business here.
II: Seriously Valen. Trust me on this.
mD: =/
mD: Anyways, you should probably move your position.
II: Seriously Valen.
II: Don't talk to that demon, don't look at it, stay away from it if at all possible.
II: You risk our success if you consort with that thing any further.
mD: As you say.
II: Promise me.
mD: *sighs*
mD: I promise that I will do my best to avoid contact with Yggdrasil to the best of my abilities.
II: Wait.
II: His name is Yggdrasil?
mD: That is what he claimed at any rate.
II: That is not a pleasant connotation.
II: Okay this just makes the situation even worse.
II: Even if he initiates contact with you Valen you walk away. Or tell him to fuck off.
II: Either will do. No contact with the thing whatsoever. It is a menace.
mD: Okay. I'll trust your word on the matter.
II: Good. I appreciate it.
II: If that is all you want to say then you need not waste time talking with me any longer.
mD: Fair enough, I'll look around for something appropriate to dump on A$'s head for now.

-- IllustriousInquisitor [II] ceased pestering melodiousDiscord [mD] --

Julius descended the next three levels with no trouble. Nothing interesting in any of them, well there was one thing in particular that caught his eye on floor six. A reinforced door that required several passwords to open. From what Julius could tell it held a major arsenal that would be of great help to him right about now. Alas, Julius did not know the codes. To open this door one would need to know all the codes, all of them. Or be able to hack it. Julius could do neither. Sighing he took the elevator down to level 7.

*1:20:00 Remaining*


----------



## Platinum (May 4, 2011)

*1:19:59 Remaining Ex Scientia Vera (Part 3 of 3 of the Third Hour)*

The seventh floor wasn't much of a problem for Julius. Sad to say he was almost getting used to the falling guillotines and jets of flame. It was even switched up a bit with tear gas canisters falling from the ceiling. Julius was far too good to get caught up in such amateur level traps, or at least that's what he thought until one landed right on his head and he got a face full of gas. Lucky for Julius he was already at the end of that floor when it happened or he would be in real trouble. He was able to flush his eyes out before they were irritated too much. It only took him four and a half minutes to clear that level, he was really picking up speed.

*1:15:29 Remaining*

Julius likewise speed ran through the eight floor, from what he could tell there were just more portraits and trinkets and nothing of real interest to him there. This level only took him three and a quarter minutes. Halfway done with plenty of time to spare in kicking Nega Jules' ass.

*1:12:14 Remaining*

While Julius was speed running through these floors he was also helping James' sprite with the imp infestation. He was getting pretty good at multitasking these things. Though he was fast running out of things to throw, but at least it appeared to Julius that the horde was dying down.... for now. The sprite should be able to handle the stragglers, he concluded.
The ninth floor was rather odd compared to the rest. The paintings here were far darker and bleaker than the ones on the previous eight. Many of them were grim scenes of warzones, you know, things that James probably fantasizes about. Yet even in these pictures he could still make out that familiar group of people. Seemed to Julius that they had been at this for longer than he had even imagined. Their correspondence must have gone back years, perhaps even back to the pre 2000's going by the paintings. So he had been kept in the dark about this for his entire life, nice to know.
A jet of fire nearly took him out, but luckily he dodged it at the very last microsecond. Unfortunately he couldn't say the same for his trench coat as it burst into flame, forcing him to discard it. No hat, no coat, Julius felt naked in his plain jeans and black shirt but he would have to go on without them. 

He descended down to the 10th floor in silence silently lamenting the loss of his reliable coat.

*1:07:50 Remaining*

The 10th level appeared to be entirely devoid of traps and devoted apparently to scientific research, for there was a variety of complicated and expensive looking machines strewn about that Julius didn't dare touch.
"How does it feel Julius", a distraught voice inquired over the intercom, looking up at one of the monitors hanging from the ceiling Julius saw a weary looking Nega Jules. "How does it feel knowing that your life has been planned out for you since the start? How does it feel to know there is nothing you can do to change it?"

"I don't see it that way.", Julius said matter-of-factly.

"YOU STUPID FUCK!", Nega Jules screamed, clawing at his face in anger. "Are you fucking dense? You are nothing but a fucking marionette, whose strings are pulled and tugged at by Yggdrassil, your brother, the creatures of Derse, and more. The same applies to all your friends as well, they are nothing but mere puppets in an uncaring cosmic game."

"Oh I am not denying that there are those would use us for their own ends. But they are fools if they think we will just lay down and take it. Even if we walk the road they pave for us, the decision to walk it is always ours. And we can step off the path whenever we so choose."

"Don't spout off that ideological bullshit to me Juju when we both know you think it's a lie. Hell I know for a fact that you fear the future."
"I don't fear my future self anymore. The future is malleable and for all I know he is merely just preserving temporal stability. To fear something so far away is a worthless waste of energy, when I have better things to expend it on. Like killing you."

"Well the clock is ticking Juju. You have one hour left and five more floors to navigate. I have been resting the entire time, while you have been worn to exhaustion. Don't entertain any notions of defeating me."

The transmission cut off and Julius walked to the elevator to the 11th level. He still had an hour left, plenty of time to succeed. But he did wonder if he could pull it off, after all he was running on fumes as Nega Jules all too correctly pointed out. Well, he would find out by the end of this hour he supposed.

*1:00:00 Remaining*


----------



## Platinum (May 4, 2011)

*00:59:59 Remaining The Final Hour*

These traps were just getting incredibly over the top now. Level 11 was filled to the brim with lasers. Not just the laser that sound an alarm if you trip over them, he was talking about the lasers that disintegrate a man into a pile of ash as well. Needless to say it was incredibly annoying. Julius used his shades to redirect one beam back to it's source but unfortunately a lone guillotine sliced them in half before he could react. Damn it! How many more articles of clothing and accessories need perish senselessly this day? Well the 11th level was a major pain in the ass and took Julius close to 10 minutes to clear. He would need to do better.

*00:50:03 Remaining*

Julius thought it couldn't get worse, but then, well then it got worse. The 12th level had guillotines, guillotines everywhere. From every direction possible all at once they flew at him, needless to say Julius really really hated this level, he wasn't even able to glance at anything in this chamber due to him constantly avoiding these guillotines. Well this level only took him six minutes so I guess he could count that as a victory. 

*00:43:58 Remaining*

Level 13 wasn't as BAD in some ways. While it had a rather refreshing lack of laser beams and guillotines the entire floor was apparently seeded with pressure sensitive mines that would go off instantly. Unless you knew the exact pattern to walk to avoid them. Julius obviously didn't know this pattern but there was a terminal just infront of the deadly minefield and Julius got to work. 

After ten minutes of attempting to disable the mines he wasn't having any luck. But he was able to bring up the master command pad. It needed a nine letter password before it would budge. Julius didn't have TIME for this. He felt like banging his head against the keyboard in frustration but then an idea came to him. "No it couldn't possibly be.", but it was the only thing that came to mind. He typed in "YGGDRASIL" and what would you know it worked. He disabled the mines and raced to the elevator. Only two floors left between him and Nega Jules.

*00:31:21: Remaining*

Floor 14 was ten minutes of pure hell. An elaborate sprawling maze of dead ends and traps. Julius pushed himself to the limit to clear it and just about collapsed into the elevator as it descended. Just one floor left.

*00:20:23 Remaining*

And now it was time for floor 15. Every obstacle Julius had faced and more was present here, and through sheer force of will he managed to conquer it. Though time was ticking away and he had feared that he may not have enough left. 


*00:08:00 Remaining*

The final floor was quite simply breath taking. It was not of concrete, instead it was a vast and self sustained ecosystem. A tranquil garden, fed by an artificial stream. And at the center of this garden, kneeling down was Nega Jules. "Hey Juju", his voice sounded depressed, defeated. "Have you ever stopped to ponder the tyranny of existence?"
"... I don't follow."

"Look at me Juju. I'm a fucking fraud.... None of these thoughts are my own, none of these feelings are mine. They are yours, I'm just a fucking clone of you, a being given sentience only to die.... It's all just a joke, a joke I don't see the humor in.... 'pulvis et umbra sumus' as they say."

"You still have a choice though.", Julius replied. "We all do."

Nega Jules gave a half-hearted laugh. "You are right. I choose not to go gently into that good night. I will defeat you Julius, I will crush you utterly, you will cease to exist and in that moment I will become more than what I am. You are the obstacle I must overcome and vice versa. 'Bis vincit qui se vincit', wouldn't you agree Julius?"

Julius made no response.

"Well time grows short... we have precious few minutes left, not enough time for a full battle. So we will settle this like gentlemen. With a duel."

Julius almost laughed. "Like in the old days? Walk ten paces, and then turn and shoot?"

"Exactly."

"Very well."

Back to back the two stood and solemnly they walked ten paces and stopped.

"On three then?", Julius Inquired.

"On three."

"One."

"Two"

"Three."

Almost immediately the two of them turned and fired. The sound of four bullets breaking the silence.

Nega Jules fell, clutching the twin bullet wounds in his chest. Julius was hit in the leg but he would live. He had won.

"Damn it Juju, looks like you won.", Nega Jules spoke inbetween violent coughs. 

"Sure doesn't feel that way."

"Damn it Jules don't be such a fucking pussy. You won, I lost... well back to oblivion with me."

"You don't know that.", Julius spoke, feeling almost sorry for himself.

"I'm a fucking game construct. I don't even truly exist.... Well Jules what can I say, it was fun at least."

"Requiescat in pace", Julius spoke solemnly provoking one last laugh from Nega Jules.

"There's no peace where i'm heading. There's just.... nothing."

And with that the battle was over.
*
00:01:16 Remaining*

The Clock stops and the world he knew fades away...


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 5, 2011)

Akira was pissed once again Julius got the best of him and making him quit. Just for once Akira wished he could make Julius rage-quit. But Alas he wasn't able too, he eagerly waited for his encounter with them. But for now he lamented over his loss in the psychological battle


"WHAT A FUCKING DOUCHE PIECE OF SHIT! I can't wait till I get a good fucking chance to wipe that smug look of his face."

 _====> : Umm I'm not sure you can see him also your language is terrible. Almost as bad as HB but he's my friend so it's okay.  Can we be friends ?

 
 "What the fuck ? Who is this o gawd maybe that Robo-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) put some sort of virus on my computer."

 _====> : What's a Robo-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and what's a virus ? I know what a computer is because that is what I'm talking to you with. Diamonds teaches me alot of things like that because Slick calls me bad words , like the ones you are using.

 
 Please whoever or whatever you are JUST SHUT YOUR SHIT I CAN'T HEAR MYSELF THINK. 

 
AKIRA !

O god

Sprite Log 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Akira: What mom , what could you possibly want ?
Momsprite: I was wondering why my son was cursing like a kryptonian
Akira: that dosen't EVEN make sense 
Momsprite: I saw that little convo you had with the Prince , honey-bear
Momsprite: I must say I'm disappointed in you
Akira: what for cursing agian ? because it's not that big a de-
Momsprite: for being weak 
Akira: huh ?
Momsprite: Akira I love you, really I do but you are like a fly trying to kill a Spider 
Momsprite: You're in all honesty pathetic I was excpecting more from the Heir of the Ruler of Apokolips .
Momsprite: Or maybe I should say Rider 
Akira: Mom do you really mean that ?
Momsprite: yes Akira you are the weakest of your group
Momsprite: if the youngest weakest lion tries to take on the head of the herd
Momsprite: they will end up with their neck bitten out 
Momsprite: and the said lion deserved it for attacking it's superior 
Akira: but what about fighting fate and being a hero and all that ?
Akira: your my mom you should be supporting me and stuff
Momsprite: Akira, fighting fate is Voided 
Momsprite: and I do love you , in fact the Mother part of me is trying to hold back the part that wants to kill you.
Momsprite: I wanted to ask you one thing to separate myself from you before the Darkseid of me takes control and blasts you to ash
Momsprite: Akira can you promise me that you will fight to live ?

Akira took the time to look at his mother she had a closed eye smile to hold the tears in her eyes. Her lip was quivering because of the fact that she had to abandon her son. She held her right hand that was screaming for Akira's blood. When the tears started to roll down his mothers cheek Akira turned around and opened his window and crouched on the windowsill. He sucked up his own tears and sadness for a while so his mother could hear his response as clearly as a bright blue sky.


Akira: Sorry mom I can't say that I'm gonna fight to live
Akira: I'm gonna fight to win !





Akira jumped out of his window with his ATs equipped  and began his assault on the underlings. His mother looking on at his back , the tears she held in started to over flow as she held her hand in front of her mouth as though she had made a terrible mistake. 


She had a sad but optimistic smile as she saw her son ride off into the thundering clouds


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 5, 2011)

Akira raced off at blinding speed per his mothers request; it was not a request that need to be expressed verbaly for the exchange of the eyes and gestures was enough. He found a group of underlings congregating in one spot playing with what looked to be his fathers prized sports car. It was totaled , Akira's sadness turned into rage. 

"Your asses are mine"

He rushed of with his AT's at blinding speed and was able to blitz a fish type imp with a kick to the face. It exploded into grist , before Akira could laugh over his victory his legs surged with pain. His  overuse of the AT's resulted in a double edge effect.

"Fuck my leg !" he was lucky enough to dodge the lightsaber coming towards him with his pain kneel. He looked up as he saw a a imp with a Darth vader mask looming over him . "Holy shit is that Darth Vader !"  The imp punched him as sent Akira backwards, he used the force to catch his thrown lightsaber. Akira still cluching his leg noticed his back was to a cliff made out of cloud. The imp lunged at him Akira flung his head back to avoid the stab motion. He countered by grabbing the imps arm and kicking him over the cliff in a judo style attack. Akira got up and dusted his hands off.


"I'm part Japanese I should know a little martial arts." He began walking as he heard loud crashes behind him it started to get louder. A giant Orange Ogre stood behind him breathing  on Akira's back let's just say the smell was uhh... not so fresh. He slowly turned around to see what it was instantly regretting it.



H- O-L-Y S-H-I-T

Before Akira could notice an even bigger monster showed itself. Towering over the previous monster.

Welp 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cadrien (May 6, 2011)

*Lay of the Land*

Valen walked back to his house and found that Kiddsprite had organized and symmetricalized the area and was trying to make headway into organizing the surrounding area.

*"Oi, Kidd, you about ready to go?

"Just about, I just need to get this arranged properly and I'll be content and ready to move onward."

"Sounds like a plan. I will be inside alchemizing some items in the meantime."

"Noted"*

Valen proceeded to search for where sL had dumped the Alchemiter somewhere in the depths of the remains of his house. After several fruitless minutes of searching he went back outside and looked up. Yup. It was on the gog damn roof. Of course it would be there, where else would sL put it?

With a sigh, Valen prepared to ascend to the roof via scaling his house walls. Slowly but surely he found purchase on the various ledges that the walls offered. While Valen would never admit it, in chasing him around and trying to kill him. sL had inadvertently taken several large chunks out of the walls, enabling Valen to climb more easily. 

After what seemed like an hour but was closer to maybe ten minutes, he scrambled onto the roof and caught his breath. Taking a moment, he lay back against the shingles and looked out over his land. The view afforded by his two story house was able to provide a decent picture of the lay of the land. To the East, the beach stretched out along the horizon, eventually ending in a curve and ocean. To the West, a similar sight, but for a lone island with a large building in the center of it. To the South, there was the immediate ocean and the one who referred to themself as Yggdrasil. And to the north lay a village of some sort. From what Valen could see, the buildings were as varied in type as jellybeans in a bag. Which is to say jumbled together.

Turning towards the apex of the roof, Valen examined the alchemiter. It appeared to need some sort of input. Either from the pedestal itself or by the slits in the side of the pedestal. Valen looked for an easy way to get down and scour the house for the other machines needed for creating items. There was a hole in the roof above his bathroom and Valen jumped down into the bathtub, struggling to find his balance for a moment before putting a hand out to steady himself.

He gingerly clambered out of the tub and yanked a piece of masonry free of the wall, setting it in the tub to allow for a stair to access the roof again. Soon, Valen was going to be ready to perform some alchemy of the highest caliber. 

Valen examined his inventory. There wasn't much there sadly. Mainly glowsticks, some fancy wear for special occasions, a few pairs of headphones, his laptop, and of course, the supply of Sahara Mist. Valen decided to take a minute and drink one.

Refreshing, as always. Why would you bring them along if they weren't good, right? Out of the corner of his eye, Valen saw Kiddsprite floating behind him. 

*"Well, do you have any recommendations for my alchemy experiments? Preferably ones that are useful and not just simply concerned with symmetry." *

Kiddsprite looked slightly offended at the notion.

*"I would do no such thing!"*

Valen said nothing but simply raised an eyebrow.

*"Okay, maybe I would, but I'm trying to control that instinct. Hmm, for starters do you have any means to defend yourself from enemies?"*

Valen looked at his glowsticks laying on the floor and suddenly felt rather silly.

*[color=#seagreen]"Umm, now that you mention it. Not really."[/color]*

*"Then perhaps it would be a good idea to try and formulate some blueprints for some weapons? Or at least A weapon?"*

Valen grinned and looked around.

*"Hmm. What to use...what to use? Maybe...this?"* 

He walked over the wall and pulled out a STEEL REBAR with some exertions and set it on the scanner. He continued going around the house finding various items that looked like they could be useful at some point in time.

Eventually he took his stock of cards up to the roof and Alchemiter and stuck in his first set.




...

This is less a rave outfit and more a sandstorm of bright colors!

*ENOUGH OF THIS!*
​


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 6, 2011)

Berserkersprite must have killed dozens of Imps by now, yet they just kept on coming.  They were everywhere, surrounding the house and inside the bedrooms, living room, basement, and anywhere else they can infest.  Their swarm tactics only resulted in them greeting the Sprite's overly large and deadly blade, however.  The Sprite welcomed the swarm, for they provided a way to satisfy his bloodlust for quite some time.  However, the Imps were starting to get closer and closer to his master's body on the roof.  Numerous times they tried to climb, and numerous times they were cut down.  But with each passing moment, they were getting closer to their goal and Berserkersprite can't be everywhere at once, especially at the numbers they were throwing at him.

The Sprite then decided to forget trying to protect both the house and his master at the same time, and decided to focus only on the latter.  The Imps sensed this and decided to direct all of their efforts on the roof.  Their tactic of distracting the Sprite in the house while others climbed on the roof to get to his master's body was clearly not going to work now, though it never really worked all that well before because of how fast the Sprite was (but it eventually might have, given enough time), but continuously dividing the Sprite's attention was a rather brilliant tactic for Imps.  Berserkersprite sped towards the roof and stayed close to his master, like a loyal attack dog.  He readied his sword, daring any Imp to come at him.  And came they did, only to die in droves, but some nearly managed to come within reach of the unconscious body, almost touching it.  Dozens upon dozens were coming at the Sprite and while the Sprite was far stronger and faster than they are, all it would take is a moment for him to let down his guard and it would all be over.  A Dragon Imp almost managed to get to the body, his foul jaws nearly crunching him to paste and some of the saliva dripped down onto him.  This was unacceptable, and Berserkersprite cleaved him in two for his transgression.  After several minutes, the Imps slowly relented and their numbers, however slightly, appeared to decrease.  This bit of good news did not last long when two huge beasts appeared from the sky, and they decided to attack from a distance.  These beasts were the Ogres, and they were armored like the Sprite was and also benefited from the draconic prototyping, judging from the wings they possessed.  Both of them converted their left arms into cannons and Berserkersprite readied to block.

This was definitely not a good day to take a nap.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 7, 2011)

Staying in this portion of the world was becoming uninteresting. Since Joey/anna's last log with the others, and the successful extermination of the imps in the forge there was nothing else that needed doing. S/he considered working on II's weapons, but all the spare tools were nowhere to be found. Accursed imps and their pilfering ways. 

Should ME have been a lesser fleshling s/he'd have muttered to his/herself bitterly, angry at the imps or the world in general, but s/he was not. Instead the time lesser creatures(A$ ) would have used to act like total bitches was used to learn the nature of this game. Chachasprite's date download had been of great use, and through this period of data acquisition a new directive had been decided. 

ME would have to contact...him. Still, in the interest of surviving this game and proving once and for all the superiority of the machine, he was a nuisance ME was willing to tolerate. Who knows, ME could find him more useful than initially appraised.

--MechanicalEmpath [ME] began pestering Anime$wag [A$]--


*Spoiler*: __ 



ME: STATEMENT: YOU HAVE USE TO ME ONCE AGAIN, ABHORRENT FLESHLING. 
A$: when da fuck did I say it was cool to contact me like dis B
A$: yo I been through the fucking ringer in these few hours 
A$: so I'm sure your problems ain't dat importent 
A$: "whats wrong the metal chaffing you ?" asshole
ME: STATEMENT: I SHALL ASSUME THAT YOU HAVE PROVED YOURSELF WORTHLESS IN COMBAT AGAINST THE IMPS. I SHALL NOT QUERY YOU ON THIS BECAUSE MY COGITATOR ENGINES HAVE ALREADY COME TO THIS CONCLUSION.

*A$ Drops a box of robot parts on ME's head

A$: my bad 
ME: STATEMENT: INCONSEQUENTIAL. MY CHACHAMASK IS IMPERVIOUS TO SUCH ATTACKS. 
A$: FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
A$: GODFUCKING DAMMIT
A$: WHAT IS THAT ON YOUR FACE
A$: IT'S LIKE SOMEONE HAD A TUMOR ON THEIR BUTTHOLE AND IT GOT A YEAST INFECTION 
ME: QUERY: IS THE VISAGE OF MY CHACHAMASK NOT AESTHETICALLY PLEASING?
A$: what the fuck do you think ?
A$: for a guy that sits around making robots all day you really are dense
ME: STATEMENT: NONESENSE. YOUR MEAGER BIOLOGICAL SENSES MERELY REQUIRE MECHANICAL ENHANCEMENT TO TRULY APPRECIATE THE AESTHETICS OF THE CHACHABOT LINE. I SHALL PROVIDE YOU WITH SUCH ENHANCEMENTS ONCE I ARRIVE AT YOUR WORLD.
A$: you fucking touch me 
A$: and on everything I love son 
A$: I will kick you dead in your chest 
ME: STATEMENT: THIS THREAT OF VIOLENCE IS INCONSEQUENTIAL. THE MACHINE SHALL TRIUMPH OVER YOUR JAPANOPHILIC/AFRICAN-AMERICAN BOASTS.
A$: O you mad cuz I'm stylin on ya 
ME: QUERY: IS STYLE THAT IMPORTANT TO YOU? I WOULD THINK SUCH THOUGHTS TO BE THE SIGN OF IMPOTENCY AND LOW-ESTEEM, MOST LIKELY CAUSED BY THE DEATH OF A FAMILY MEMBER AND/OR INCOMPETENCE OF A FAMILY MEMBER.
A$: Naw man you gotta have the sweetest clothes sweet shoes sweets jeans nice cap
A$: you gotta be fresh my ninja 
A$: heres what I dress like
this
A$: see dats stylish & cool don't worry maybe if I pity you enough I'll let you borrow my clothes  
ME: QUERY: WHAT IS IT ABOUT THESE CLOTHINGS THAT MAKE FLESHLINGS, NOT THAT THEIR OPINION MATTERS, FIND STYLISH AND COOL? THE COLORATION OF THE SHIRTS IS GARISH AND FLAMBOYANT, AND IF MY MEMORY BANKS ARE CORRECT, WHICH THEY ARE, THE TYPE OF CLOTH USED IN THE CONSTRUCTION OF THESE CLOTHES IS OF LOW QUALITY.  FURTHERMORE THE CHAINS ARE SURELY CUMBERSOME AND DO NOT EVEN LOOK LIKE THEY WOULD BE PROOF AGAINST OXIDATION.
A$: my ninja the point is to be fresh and tight 
A$: let me put it in a way a shelterd fuck like you can understand
A$: you know like how fish attract each other by flashing bright colors 
A$: well it's just like that 
A$:let me show you the dances we use with these clothes 
A$: 
ME: STATEMENT: FASCINATING. AND ONCE ATTRACTION HAS BEEN ESTABLISHED IN THE GROUP, DO YOU CONTINUE TO CONDUCT DANCE PROTOCOLS OR WILL OTHER COURSES OF ACTION BE MORE PRUDENT?
A$: dats when you pull out da phone 
A$: you get real close to da girl just like dis and you go
A$: I'm trying to get at you 
A$: wassup ?
A$: then it just goes from there 
ME: QUERY: BUT THIS METHOD ONLY APPLIES SHOULD YOU BE A MALE HUMANOID MODEL SEEKING A HUMANOID MODEL OF THE OPPOSITE SEX, DOES IT NOT? 
A$: uhh duh 
ME: STATEMENT: THEN IT APPEARS THAT I SHALL NEED MORE INFORMATION ON MAINSTREAM HUMAN BEHAVIOR THEN. 
ME: QUERY: ARE THERE ANY FLESHBAGS IN OUR GROUP WHO MAY INFORM ME ON THE INTERACTIONS BETWEEN TWO MALE HUMANOID MODELS IN THE SENARIO YOU HAVE DESCRIBED?
A$: wtf
A$: why do all these gay ninjas flock to me 
A$: like I'm fucking Ru Paul on the Banna Hammock 500
A$: well there's Peter the Sand ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
A$: and sL the try hard , between me and you 
A$: I think he likes you 
A$: just dosen't know how to express his feelings ya know 
A$: now me on  the other hand , I just fucking hate you
A$: ok it's getting a little Tom Cruise in here so can we just get on with the mission at hand?
ME: STATEMENT: I SHALL REMEMBER TO BE WARY WHEN CONVERSING WITH THE SILICON SUCKER. 
ME: REQUEST: RETURNING TO THE ORIGINAL OBJECTIVE, I WOULD LIKE TO REQUEST THAT YOU CONSTRUCT ADDITIONAL LEVELS UPON MY DOMICILE SO THAT I MAY ENTER THE FIRST GATE.
A$: whatever requires me to get talk to you less 
A$: so I'm good after that ?
ME: CONFIRMATION: AFFIRMATIVE.
A$: I wish I could say good luck 
A$: but as I said before I fucking hate you 
A$: I'm be rasin dat roof till  it's on fire 
A$: deuces



--Anime$wag [A$] ceased pestering MechanicalEmpath [ME]--

Well that was...productive. Joey/anna doubted that A$' advice would be useful, but who knows? Perhaps later Joey/anna could alchemize some pretentious wiggler clothes while working on other things. For now though, s/he would need to alchemize a portable computer. A simple one was created as a result, but once this world had been further explored s/he would make better ones. 

No monsters barred his/her way when s/he reached the top of A$ shoddy construction work. Still, it got him/her to the mouth of the gate, and that was all that was required at the moment. A larger version of the imps was standing close to the edge of the building, looking a little disturbed. Bah, such worthless flesh-creatures. ME paid it no heed, and left for the rest of this world.


----------



## Platinum (May 12, 2011)

*A New Land, A New Beginning*












*Land of Jazz and Noir*

A wayward prince from a foreign land.
Leading seven friends and a faget of sand.
A man destined to slay the one we abhor.
Took his first steps in the Land of Jazz and Noir.

His goal in our land a noble one.
To slay the wolf who stole the sun.
Great Fenrir waits, his will unabated.
The beast will not rest until his bloodlust is sated. 

The first thing he saw was the dark lonely night.
The oppressive buildings and the flickering lights.
Then the prince heard the omnipresent tune.
A sound most pleasing to man or raccoon.

Droplets of rain came down in a fury.
But he did not quicken his step, the prince did not hurry.
He greeted his consorts, his help they did need.
The prince he listened, he listened indeed.
They spoke of great perils, a sun that needed to be freed.
These raccoons needed him the prince did agree.

He walked down the streets, his guns at the ready.
To deliver sleuth justice, his aim always steady. 
With great precision he struck down the craven.
A carrion feast, now food for his raven. 

He stopped at a street corner, bathed in neon light.
And behind dark shades he gazed into the night.
It captivated him, his heart this place did enthrall.
That beautiful music, like a siren?s call.
Had he ever known such splendor? The prince could not recall.
It was a fitting land for a prince of nothing at all. 


Julius collapsed into the central elevator in a heap. He had never felt this tired in his entire life, his entire body surged with pain and the severe loss of blood made him feel dizzy and nauseous. Groaning, he retrieved his laptop from his sylladex to see what had transpired over the last forty five minutes or so. 

Well James was still sleeping like an asshole, and it appeared that the underlings were starting to come back in sizable numbers. Just great, well at least none of the others had tried to contact him. But oddly enough he had received a message about 20 minutes ago. He didn't recognize the chumhandle, but it did seem vaguely familiar. Maybe an old contact? Well he might as well read it.

??: Julius
??: Don't forget about me...

Julius got a bad feeling in the pit of his stomach and couldn't help shake the premonition that he had made a big mistake. But he couldn't dwell on these sentiments, he had to focus on the here and now. With pained footsteps he walked out of the bunker and stepped out into the night.

The first thing Julius noticed was that wonderful night sky, a full illustrious moon partially masked by dark and rich rain clouds that produced a steady drizzle of rain. His eyes then drifted to the dull neon signs off in the distance, attached to large and towering skyscrapers of black. 

Beneath the pitter patter of the rain was a steady and omnipresent tune of smooth jazz that could put a man into nirvana. "It's.....divine", Julius said to himself. Now this was far better than a land of waffles or sand. It was a sleuth's heaven. And Julius' enjoyment of this new found paradise was ruined by the appearance of two freakish imps in his backyard. One was apparently part fish and part hideously deformed robot, the other was less of a deformed robot but was also part fish.  Freaking glubbing fish imps, they had to be the worst type of imps. Julius unloaded his clips into their freaky fish faces and destroyed them, expending the very last of his ammo. So his heart understandably sunk when he saw two flying beasts of death in the air coming after him. Dragons, and angry ones at that.

Today was turning out to be a rather poor one for Julius.


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2011)

All he had left was four hand grenades which did not bode well for Jules. He waited for the first dragon to close within feet of him and immediately pulled the pin on two grenades and threw them, aiming for the beast's mouth. One bounced harmlessly off of one of the dragon's fangs while the other was dead on target. It slid down the dragon's throat and promptly exploded, dealing almost no damage to the beast. Damn it, these things were STRONG.

He dodged the dragon's bite, but was caught by a vicious swing of it's tail, sending Julius crashing into his villa. He rose to his knees but found himself struggling to rise farther than that. He was dangerously close to his limits and he knew it. He grabbed his final two grenades and cooked them, waiting until the final second to throw them at the two dragons. The explosions drove them back, giving him a few seconds to plan his next move.

The problem was he couldn't think of a next move. He was too tired, his body wouldn't obey his commands to get up and slumped back against the wall. Glancing down at his leg he saw that he had a new gash courtesy of that damn dragon and the wound was bleeding heavily, it might have been the straw that broke the camel's back. He had lost too much blood to properly function he realized, the corners of his vision were met with encroaching darkness. "Damn it...", Julius muttered, their was nothing he could do in his current shape, he couldn't even abscond.

The figure watched this scene unfold with a look of almost passionless indifference, drops of rain falling down around him in a gentle rhythm. It appeared to him that Julius had reached his physical limits but his determination surprised even him. He would never reveal this too him of course, but he felt pride in the fact that he had come this far in such a short amount of time. He had earned a moment's respite the figure thought. Up in the air the figure saw the image of a now far more deadly looking Dragonsprite set off for a small horde of imps at the front of the villa. He retrieved the two sniper rifles slung around his shoulders and gave them a quick cursory inspection.

In his left hand was a prototype SV-161  Electrostatic Tesla Rifle (which he offhandedly referred to as Tesla's Wrath), a sleek and futuristic looking chrome rifle which fired bolts of deadly electricity which were accurate at ranges up to 20 kilometers. In his right hand was the GZ- 257 Nuclear Emitting Radiation Discharger (referred to as The Atom Smasher which was the sounder option in his eyes when faced with the other option of using the rather embarrassing acronym) a long dull green colored rifle with intricate obsidian patterns adorning the gun. This rifle fired a small yet incredibly dangerous and unstable atomic beam accurate up to 25 kilometers. He thumbed a button on his shades and they flickered to life, the lenses of his shades linked to the scopes of his rifles. He raised the rifles up and took aim...

Julius was blinded by a blisteringly bright light and the deafening roar of lightning. The bolt hit the vaguely aquatic dragon right on the side of it's head, prompting it to explode into a decent pile of grist. Not even a millisecond later the second rifle went off, the second dragon being consumed entirely by an eerie green glow and the subsequent explosion. On the roof of his villa he saw a figure standing in the rain who appeared before his eyes instantly, not even appearing to move from one spot to the other. "Bro", Julius choked out, he strained against his failing vision in an attempt to stay awake. "We need to talk about the things I saw.... in that bunker. About the secrets you have been hiding from me." 

"Sure things Jules i'm up for a talk", he took a quick glance at his beaten and bloodied brother and smiled. "But it looks like I can't say the same for you". Julius couldn't help but smile himself as he slumped against the wall and passed out.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 17, 2011)

Floating in Paradox Space, within the incipisphere of a group of young humans is a planet. It is not like the planet next to it, a world of sweets and game cliches, nor is it a world where cloud replaces soil and thunder roars without end. No, this is a world of steel, of machines so advanced that lesser minds would think it to be tools of magic. In between the endless labyrinth of machinery are great domes, built with something that's crystal and plastic and stone at the same time. Here dwell the people of this world, a great civilization that has unlocked the secrets of science, and more importantly, have mastered the art of FABULOUS.

It was a great world, but the word that must be remembered is _was_. 

Now it is a dying mess of broken circuitry and lost knowledge. Piles of wires and wrecked machinery block once-great roads of steel, now rusted and ripped open in places. Pools of stagnanting cooling fluid are fed by broken pipes and tubes. Imps and their larger brethren stalk its maze of tunnels and catwalks. The once great civilization are dying like their world, consigned to their rotting domes that barely maintain power. 

"What a sad world." Joey/anna felt a tear moisten his/her computer mask. Grief was a foolish emotion, but to see such ruin is quite overwhelming.

The first gate materialized the Seer of Space on a raised platform overlooking a complicated system of barely moving gears approximately 40 or 50 meters across. Whatever function this machine had, it wasn't doing it properly. Joey/anna walked through the spaces in between gears, inspecting the damage and taking down an imp or two. No ogres thankfully, but in the event that one appear the chacha mask would intimidate it enough to let him/her through. 

S/he inspected a strange corkscrew-like device attached to a system of pulleys, which in turn where attached to a piston connected to the gear network. It was in terrible disrepair, like the rest of the system but this one was oozing oil and producing a substantial amount of heat. A terrible combination if there ever was one. 

The accursed crane modus was activated. Some repairs are in order. Joey/anna didn't have a lot of special tools for such an occasion, but that was alright, because the item s/he needed wasn't anything special. The crane modus was compliant today, so it allowed him/her to obtain the item s/he needed. 

Good ol' duct tape. It was a great tool for maintaing damaged machines until proper repairs could be done. Even if it took Joey/anna days to find a repair station the duct tape will hold the leak. S/he left the gear network and walked up a flight of metal stairs, leading to a metal catwalk connected to a wide road. From the distance you could see a giant dome of glass or crystal, as well as this:

THE LONELY PRINCE SHALL COME, WIELDING EMPTINESS IN HIS HANDS. 
THUNDER SHALL CEASE TO FALL
TIME'S CURRENTS SHALL HALT ITS COURSE
SPACE WILL HAVE NOWHERE TO HIDE, AND SHALL BE DEVOURED BY THE ENDLESS EMPTINESS
THE SCYTHE MUST REAP NOTHING, ELSE ALL BECOMES NONE 

Curious. Who would write a strange poem in red paint, and who would write it in gigantic letters on the steel walls of this world?

The answer came quickly, in the form of a badly-maintained chicken-legged robot firing lasers at an ogre.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 18, 2011)

*Akiraefeat the Cyclops  !*












The Fish Ogre let out a huge roar at the Gutsclops and began his attack. His side drills started to spin and he threw his hand at the opposing beast. The Gutsclops drew his sword and cut the Ogre in a single motion completely defeating him. 



He cut the ogre straight across making him explode into grist. Akira stood shocked by what he saw. What was he thinking ?!


"He beat that monster like he was nothing. How the fuck am I gonna beat him? This is what mom was talking about right ?" Akira clenched his fists and gritted his teeth. "Fuck that this ain't the time to pussy out this the time to get my ass in gear!"

The Ogre was looking around as though he didn't know where Akira was. "That big ass gash on his eye, he might be blind. How about we test this little theory out ?" Akira threw picked up a rock shaped cloud and threw it next to the Cyclopes , it turned around when it wizzed by his head and let out a roar.
Akira had a huge smirk on his face he was ready to begin the attack.


"Oi Oi ! DICKHEAD I'M RIGHT HERE. This is where I make the kick ass pose it's a shame you can't see it. Cuz if you could you'd already see your death in my face. (That was a cool thing to say right) Wait let me start ove-  " 

The cyclopes was already heading towards Akira , he swung his huge sword at him but Akira was  able to react, he jumped on the sword the instant he swung it and used the traction from the AT's to stay on. The Cyclopes wasn't able to notice Akira on his sword. Akira jumped up and kicked the Cyclopes in the back of the head, the attack yielded little result. 

"He's not dead ,  crap time for my desperation move ! Run the fuck away ! "

Akira blasted off ignoring the side effects of uncontrolled bursts of AT use. His legs started to tear but he saw victory in sight. "Crap this hurts but I'm almost there." He reached the cliff with the cyclopes close behind they both jumped at the same time but the cyclops was close enough to swallow akira whole. But that's exactly what he wanted Akira used the cyclopes as a step stool and jumped on his face to the next platform. 



He barely was able to grab on to the edge he pulled himself up and collapsed 

"Well that was... fun"


----------



## Zoidberg (May 20, 2011)

The ogre was something Joey/anna had never seen before. It's prototyping gave it wings large enough to grant it flight, and it was covered in scales of gray. Instead of tusks it had an elongated snout that belched smoke, and rows of razor-sharp teeth. Each limb could be described to be clawed, but that was an understatement. The proper term for the sharp pieces of keratin at the end of its limbs were talons. On top of that it breathed fire. 

It was a mighty creature. Joey/anna can't take a creature like this alone. A few good swipes would rip her/him to shreds, and the intimidation power his/her grotesque mask would at best stall the inevitable.

Good thing s/he had an ally in this fight, in the form of the robot chicken-thing running all over the place evading the monster's attacks. Damaged though it was the machine was more than capable of keeping up with the dragon ogre. A marvelous machine, worn out it may have been. 

The ogre's claw swipes gouged deep marks on the ground, and considering the ground was steel that was saying a lot. It blasted a burst of crimson flame that charred the ground, but the robot pirouetted out of the way. The machine extended an arm mid-dodge and fired a stream of laser fire at the ogre. Colorful laser fire, in a practical rainbow of energy beams. In Joey/anna's opinion this was completely pointless, as it would require multiple lenses of differing colors to create such a spectacle. Whoever created these machines must be a little eccentric. 

A few energy beams struck the ogre hard, tearing holes through the creature's arms and wings. This was the perfect chance for Joey/anna to join in. S/he took out her chainsaw wrench and jumped in to strike the ogre's tail.


----------



## Platinum (May 20, 2011)

Julius awoke in great agony, his entire body pulsed with a dull omnipresent pain. Looking over to his right he saw a tube hooked up to his vein, connected to a bag of plasma that they always kept in cold storage in case a transfusion was needed. He had no time to wait around for the remainder to drain into his system so he pulled it out and woozily sat up.

He had been out for about half an hour or so from the looks of it. Half an hour too long for his liking. He had business to take care of, his injuries had been bandaged and he had enough in his system to avoid bleeding out he could manage.

Julius retrieved his backup attire from his sylladex and equipped them. He went around the villa collecting items he felt he might need down the road. In addition to what he already carried he restocked on ammo and grenades, grabbed his violin, and grabbed his short range communication device in case his bro wanted to get in touch with him, which he doubted since he was no where in sight. But Julius noticed that tapped to the device was a letter apparently from his bro. Flipping it open he began to read.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Julius,

I can no longer hide from the fact that I have been more involved than I have let on in this most dangerous game you find yourself in the middle of. You have always been a perceptive one Jules, indeed it is one of your better qualities, but I am not at liberty to divulge the extent of mine, and indeed all of our, involvements in this vast web of conspiracies within conspiracies, at least not yet. In time you will pierce this veil of secrecy with or without my help, though the same may not be said for the others as I can not in good consciousness tell my comrades, when or even if they should reveal this information to those they hold dear. As such I expect you to keep this on a need to know basis. I am aware of the fact that you have already told two of your friends but please hold off on telling the others for now as it is not your place to say such things. I want to ensure you beloved brother that I loathe these uncultured games as much as you but protocols of secrecy must be obeyed in such situations. I know you understand.

As great Caesar said when he crossed the Rubicon, alea iacta est. The forces of light and dark clash with the stakes being greater than you can even comprehend and our choices in this game will be the deciding factor. Ask your sprite if you wish to learn the specifics of such things though getting a straight answer out of a dragon might be a quest of futility.
My main reason for writing this letter to you is not to discuss this game, but to discuss something a bit more personal. Julius as the de facto leader of your group of friends you must remember the virtues that make someone a paragon for his peers. A strong sense of right and wrong, wisdom, integrity, bravery, and perseverance are all important traits but so are compassion and forgiveness. While your faith in yourself is admirable Julius, you are prideful to a fault. You deliver full retribution for any slight strong enough to pierce your aloof veil, an eye for an eye. To fault is to be human, people make mistakes Julius, and you should always be the bigger man and forgive those who trespass against you. Look at it from their point of view. Their is always another side, another story and you would do best to listen to all of them.

I have left in order to rendezvous with a certain someone who I have missed dearly, I expect you to keep the villa tidy in my absence. I will see you sporadically but for the most part we walk separate paths. Remember that no matter what happens you will always be my brother and I will always be there for you. Do not let the stress of this situation consume you Jules, you have a world outside your doorstep just waiting to be explored. From the looks of it you will enjoy the task immensely.

memento vivere




So no help from his bro anytime soon. Too be expected he had his own agenda after all. 

Julius flipped open his laptop and yep asshole sL was still asleep. And the imps were starting to swarm again. He needed his help and as much as it pained Julius he was going to have to find a way to get there quick. But there was no way he could be of any help without upgrading his equipment. He was going to need some grist first from his imps...


----------



## Zoidberg (May 21, 2011)

Joey/anna's chain-wrench bit into the dragon ogre's tail, mechanical teeth shredding through grey scales and flesh, or whatever these thins were made off. The dragon ogre roared and swiped its tail reflexively, driving Joey/anna off it. S/he countered by striking its tail with a horizontal swing, biting through more grey flesh. 

A pair of rainbow beams shot through the dragon ogre's leg as it turned around to attack Joey/anna. It opened it's maw and was about to spew a jet of flame. S/he rolled out of the way, saving herself from being completely singed. Joey/anna rose up and swung his/her wrench in a horizontal arc, meeting the dragon ogre's claws with a loud roar. 

Chain-wrench teeth pushed against draconic nail, and though they were evenly matched in toughness Joey/anna didn't have a dragon's strength. For the first 10 seconds s/he managed to match the dragon, but after five more seconds Joey/anna began to waver. With a loud roar the dragon ogre flicked Joey/anna away. It would finish him/her soon enough, but first it had to deal with the bird robot. With a flap of its damaged wings it bought itself a few meters above the ground. It turned mid-air and reared its neck, opening its great maw....

to eat a giant stream of FABULOUS

It was only thanks to the protective shielding of Joey/anna's mask that prevented blindness. Even with the dimming effects of the glass eye slits the colors were dazzling enough to leave him/her in a daze. When the light show finished the Dragon Ogre was a collection of grist on the ground. Joey/anna got up, legs wobbly, to collect the grist, but when s/he picked up the last block s/he fell to her knees, her/his head throbbing. 

The bird robot walked towards Joey/anna. It was smaller than it looked, but that didn't stop the robot from holding him/her by the shoulders and dragging an estimated 180 pounds of human who things s/he's a robot and his/her heavy items like a child pushing one of those really colorful toy carts.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

*Julius: Commence First Part of Alchemy Binge*

Julius spent approximately half an hour stalking the weaker and less deadly underlings around his villa in order to build a sizable cache of grist. It wasn't much, but for now it would do. It was time for Julius to take a time out and focus on a serious issue.... alchemy.

First thing first he had to take inventory. You always want to take inventory first.  Julius had an eclectic pile to say the least. He had the basics; his guns, grenades and ammo, things most self-respecting people would never leave their home without. He had the clothes on his back which used to be his back up attire, but was now his normal attire, and his new back up attire which used to be his backup-backup attire. Julius was always prepared when it came to fashion. He had his communication device, his laptop, his olive branch, his violin, a few jazz albums, a chessboard with pieces, and a deck of cards. He also had a collection of sleuth artwork, but wait, there was a picture that didn't belong. Julius examined the picture a bit more closely...



Who's this douchebag, you're asking? Well if you don't know who this person is you are absolutely terrible, probably a sandy faget or something. It is none other than beloved American Actor slash All-knowing Prophet Christopher Walken. Julius was deeply moved by this stirring photo and decided to use it in his first item crafting. 

He combined the photo of Christopher Walken with his short range communication device and for the measly cost of 50 Build Grist, 25 Copper, and 16 Chrome he created *The Walken Talkie*. Julius eyed his new device with a mix of admiration and slight revulsion. He vaguely wondered if this was sacrilege to the greatest degree to use Walken like this but he vowed he would find some use for this strange device. He owed it to himself.

Next it was time to upgrade his arsenal. Julius wanted at least one pair of guns to have a smooth wood finish and lucky for him he had a tree branch on standby. At a cost of 500 build grist, 150 mint grist, 224 carbon grist, and 16 mercury grist he combined his desert eagles with the olive branch and created * The Tools of Diplomacy *. Now these were the true weapons of a diplomat. Just look at that polished wood finish! 

But you couldn't always solve ALL of life's problems with lethal force (though Julius sometimes wished the opposite). He would need a pair of non lethal guns as well to subdue that rebellious faux urban kid. He grabbed his pair of smaller caliber Berettas and looked around to see what he could combine with them. Hmm, his violin perhaps? After all music soothes the savage beast. Julius couldn't see any flaw in this logic and combined  the two at the cost of 344 build grist, 277 chrome grist, 169 emerald grist, and 30 gold grist to create * The Soundblasters *. A practical and delightfully musical pair of weapons which would be great for crowd control. A small LED display screen on one of the guns apparently allowed Julius to adjust the settings from Beethoven to Death Metal. Practical and versatile, he was proud of these.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 22, 2011)

It wasn't long before Joey/anna was back to his/her feet. Deciding it safer to stick close to the bird robot, s/he followed the machine as it made it's way to the great dome south of where they fought the dragon ogre. No underlings attacked them as they neared the dome, but the road was littered with signs of heavy fighting. Metal husks of bird-like combat machines much, much larger than the one Joey/anna accompanied were littered all over the landscape. At one point the roadway was completely covered in broken armor and roasted steel, once great machines reduced to worthless scrap. It was enough to make a wo/man kneel down and shed tears at the robotany of it all. 

The robot stopped just as they reached the dome. By Joey/anna's guess it was at least a kilometer tall, and twice as wide. It's crystalline panels weren't very lustrous, and most of the panels weren't there anymore, but at it's zenith this place must've shone like a diamond. The robot pressed a clawed hand on a circular panel at the foot of the dome. Lines of energy began to criss-cross the glass panel, right before the circular glass split into thousands of pieces. The droid stepped into the space within the door, and gestured Joey/anna to do the same. S/he followed, and as she stepped inside the glass behind them reformed. They were in a glass tunnel now, a well-lit and better-maintained one that had multiple doors, all of which broke into pieces when Joey/anna and the droid passed through, and reformed just as quickly when they were no longer in the way. As they walked deeper into the tunnel it became wider, until they reached an open space devoid of light and glass. Here was an intimidating metal door, covered in mosaics depicting bird-like machines standing before creatures that obviously looked like biological creatures. They must've been the creators of these machines, who were soon destroyed by their superior creations. Joey/anna felt no pity for them, but s/he did appreciate the way they accepted destruction at the hands of their superiors. The bird-like robot stepped towards the door and stopped before a gargoyle-like protrusion at the center of the gateway. After a few seconds and a stream of chatter that vaguely sounded like binary, the door opened. 

Joey/anna imagined the interior of the dome to be a mechanical utopia, a mecca of servos, gears, engines and particle accelerator. S/he expected hundreds upon hundreds of cogitators humming with the sounds of the equations that made up the universe being processed and understood. S/he imagined a production line churning out machines so advanced lesser beings would think them to be the products of a legendary forge god. 

Needless to say, the fields of pink grass and peacocks frolicking around maypoles was not his/her idea of a mechanical utopia. 

"This is...unexpected. Where are the factories and maintenance bays that keep a structure of this size operational?"

A mechanical hand grasped Joey/anna by the shoulder. The bird robot who saved his/her life grasped its head with its other hand. There was a clicking sound, and the whine of servos moving as the bird robot's head split in half and formed a pair of epaulettes. "Because, you silly goose, that would mess up the fung-shui! All that negative energy would mess up my tail feathers."

Joey/anna took a good look at the bird robot. It wasn't really a robot, since robots generally lacked mohawk rainbow plumage. It spoke with an irritating, nasally voice, even if such a thing was improbable for teethless animals. S/he wasn't sure if the bird had a gender, but then again Joey/anna didn't care for things like that. "So, what is this place?"

"This is IV Dome, you silly goose! We, the fabulous, dazzling peafowl built this place with super science! You're not from around this place are you?"

"Correct. I am a robot from the planet Earth, and I have come to this world as a result of playing a game that is destroying my world in a meteor holocaust."

The peacock titled its head quizically. It placed a pink glass monocle on one of its eyes, which flashed for a few seconds before it returned the monocle on its belt. "According to my scouter you're completely humanoid. Did you get hit on the head? Flanders the medic has this new MRI that has the shiniest rhinestones for buttons! It is so tacky, you wouldn't believe!"

Ugh. Speaking with this peacock was irritating. It had an obnoxious voice, and everyone else of its kind must've been just like it. "That is not needed. I can assure you that I am sound of mind, as robots do not suffer from any quirks unless we intend to do so in order to fulfill a specific program."

"Wow. You are a stiffy mc stiff pants, aren't you?" The peacock said in a deadpan voice. " And that coat? U.G.L.Y. Seriously, those knights from that tacky fighty world dress WAAAY better than you do."

"Fashion is inconsequential. Only primitive creatures would find enjoyment in dressing up in garishly colored clothing. And I am not a stiffy mc stiff pants." S/he added, "If you wish to use a nominative designation, then you may refer to me as either Joey or Joanna. Either term is fine."

The peacock rubbed the bottom of its chin like an old monk stroking his goatee. "You look more like a Mary Grace to me. Yeah, Mary Grace. And you can call me Carlton, you silly goose!"

Joey/anna shrugged. S/he didn't care for the name Mary Grace really. If s/he could change her name s/he'd prefer to be called Master Computer. Yeah, master computer is an excellent robot name. 

"So, Mary Grace, wanna meet the old biddy? She LOVES it when people come to visit."

"Who is this old biddy?" Joey/anna asked. "Is she the leader of your civilization?"

"Sure, Mary Grace, whatever floats your boat."

"Very well. I would like to meet this old biddy, Carlton unit."

The old biddy lived all the way at the other side of the dome. Along the way Joey/anna saw how there was absolutely no advanced machinery at work throughout the dome, except for a bunch of peacocks fiddling with a shiny mauve hover craft. The peacocks lived in crystalline structures that didn't follow any uniform architectural style. At the end of the dome was a pink pyramid that rose up to the very top of the dome. It didn't have any visible doorways, but just like earlier all Carlton had to do was place a hand on one of the panels for a door to appear. 

"This is the old biddy's home, Carlton unit?" Joey/anna asked while they waited for the old biddy at a glass waiting room.

Carlton nodded. "Ye-eup. The crazy bat said that since she was the boss she deserved the biggest and most FABULOUS house! If you ask me she needs to take a good look at this place because I've seen better homes at the wasteland!"

"Wasteland? Is this what you call the ruined world outside this dome?" 

"No, chica, that's what we call the toilet after Carlton's through with it!" One of the glass walls dematerialized, revealing a large open room. Well, it wasn't exactly an open room. No open room would ever have walls upon walls of chotchkies. At the center of the room was a coffee table, where a large peahen wearing a brown robe was sipping tea. "Well, what are you two standing around for? Sit down, sit down, Madame Vivian's made you both some tea and cookies."

"The chotchkie room, really, old biddy?" Cartlon said as he and Joey/anna took a seat. Neither one took any of Vivian's drinks, but Joey/anna pocketed a cookie just to be polite. 

"Bah, it's just you Carlton. And besides, Madame Vivian's been busy counting the feather tithes." The peahen said sadly.

"Again?" Carlton said, alarmed. "But we just paid that ugly nut-biter last month? This is seriously messing with my chakra."

"Yes, I know." Madame Vivian downed her tea like it was alcohol. "We've begun plucking out feathers, but everyone still hasn't completely grown their feathers since the last tithe. If we don't get more feathers we'll have to resort to plucking the chicks as well."

"Oh good. And here I thought you were going to take my mohawk again." Carlton said, relieved. 

"Excuse me." Joey/anna spoke up. "What is this tithe which you are talking about?" 

Madame Vivian sighed. "Sorry, chica. You visited at a really bad time. That crazy bastard Ratatoskr's been asking for our feathers."

"And why would a creature called Ratatoskr ask for the feathers of technologically advanced birds?"

"To make himself a robe. Ever since the bastard crashed his space ship near our world's central power core he's took control of our world. Now we need to give up our feathers and make him new clothes if we want any power." Vivian explained. "What's worse is that he even sent these monsters to the rest of our generators, and when we tried to take it back he blew the generators up."

"That explains the wreckage outside the domes." 

Vivian nodded. "Well, no, those are from the brutal, bloody wars we fought with the other domes when they tried to get our feathers."

"I broke a nail once during the war. Worse. Skirmish. Ever." Carlton said.

"As I was saying before a certain peacock with the bad plumage interrupted." Vivian said, glaring at Carlton. "The wars ended up wrecking half the planet, and that was before Ratatoskr decided to beat the living shit out of everyone for missing the tithe that month. His robes were soaked in peafowl blood that day."

"Yeah, but you have to admit he looked FABULOUS in crimson robes." Carlton added.

"True that, girlfriend." Vivian agreed. 

Joey/anna took in all this information, and compared it to what chachasprite told him/her. S/he recalled reading about creatures called 'consorts' who inhabited every world, and a life form called a 'denizen', that terrorized the consorts. Apparently each player needed to deal with their world's denizen. Looks like s/he found his/her quest.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 26, 2011)

As informative as it was, Joey/anna wanted to learn more about the Land of Gears and Spheres. Carlton the peacock was too busy to dole out exposition, as he was ordered by Vivian the peahen to round up some peacocks unwilling to hand their feathers over. Vivian too was too busy to give him/her more information, but she was kind enough to give Joey/anna access to IV dome's record room.

Like the rest of the dome, the record room was pink. Very,very pink. The lights were pink, the shag carpeting was pink, the chairs were pink. It was ridiculous, if Joey/anna cared for things like that. The computer consoles weren't pink though, and that was only because the screens look stupid in pink. Peafowl computers seemed to consist of floating crystals that create holographic keyboards and screens, although a lot of the crystals were no longer active. In fact despite IV dome's aesthetic design it was an inefficient wreck. Half of the life support systems were barely working anymore according to the computers and power wasn't flowing as well as it did before the war. 

There was a lot of information in IV dome's records that greatly interested Joey/anna. The rationing of energy as it turns out wasn't just the only reason for the decaying state of machinery in this world. A lot of engineers died in the so-called feather war after the first few feather tithes were declared by Ratatoskr, and the few that were left lacked the skill to completely repair the life support systems.

Aside from maintenance records there were also volumes of Peafowl myths and lore. Peafowl myths were written primarily in eloquent verses, but Joey/anna couldn't care less for that. Some myths were about the creation of their advanced technology, but many, many more concerned themselves with fashion and really gay sick burns. Two myths though intrigued him/her more than any other myths. The first predicted the arrival of 9 heroes. Each hero would descend upon a world and perform a task that would forestall 'ragnarok' or initiate it, depending on what happens. The story becomes vague when it begins to discuss what task the heroes will do, but there is one verse that Joey/anna easily deduced to be about her/him/.

_And lo, with skin of impossibly magnificent emerald shall the Kermit-mother be born. She is vast and all encompassing, and with the sound of ages she shall birth a new beginning. And with eyes of viridian shall the Seer, who labored with love to birth the Kermit-mother, gaze upon the great frog and see a universe born_

Kermit-mother, birth...it seems that defeating Ratatoskr is not the only task Joey/anna is charged with. The verse ends right there, so Joey/anna decided to re-read the second verse that caught his/her eye.


THE LONELY PRINCE SHALL COME, WIELDING EMPTINESS IN HIS HANDS. 
THUNDER SHALL CEASE TO FALL
TIME'S CURRENTS SHALL HALT ITS COURSE
SPACE WILL HAVE NOWHERE TO HIDE, AND SHALL BE DEVOURED BY THE ENDLESS EMPTINESS
THE SCYTHE MUST REAP NOTHING, ELSE ALL BECOMES NONE 

Strange. The verse on the computer is actually an image of a broken parchment. It was the last part of a long poem lost in time, a prophetic verse that few peafowl know these days. Interestingly the verse seems highly familiar. Then s/he noticed something a smaller window at the edge of the screen. It was a footnote containing an image of the words written outside the dome. Just like Joey/anna suspected, it was the same as the prophecy written in the parchment. As it turns out Ratatoskr was in the habit of randomly writing on walls throughout the planet, but why a giant squirrel alien would write ancient peacock lore was anyone's guess.

The prophecy worried Joey/anna. S/he wasn't sure, really but something about it scared him/her. S/he just sat there, staring at the screen for who knows how long processing information in his/her mind as s/he digested this prophecy. After a while s/he came to a conclusion on what must be done, and called someone who can help him/her with it.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 26, 2011)

-- MechanicalEmpath [ME] began pestering strifeLord [sL] --


*Spoiler*: __ 



ME: STATEMENT: AS THE MOST VIOLENT OF THE FLESHLINGS, I PRESUME YOU HAVE MADE PROGRESS THROUGH YOUR WORLD MORE THAN THE OTHERS. DO NOT DISAPPOINT ME BY PROVING MY CALCULATIONS INCORRECT.
sL: Shut the fuck up
sL: Saying that in advance for when you say something painfully retarded
sL: Which is inevitable in your case
sL: Also, fuck off, I just woke up but at least I slaughtered some monsters, including some huge winged asshole
ME: STATEMENT: AS ALWAYS, MACHINE CALCULATION TECHNIQUES TRIUMPH OVER FLESHLING THOUGHT PROGRAMS.
ME: QUERY: WHAT IS THE NATURE OF YOUR WORLD 
sL: Most of the sky is colored blood red and I think I see a fortified city of some sort far in the distance
sL: Also, the land looks fairly devoid of life
sL: Bleak as all hell and judging from my encounter earlier, lots of bloodthirsty bastards
sL: It's like I died and went to heaven
ME: STATEMENT: YOU REQUIRE SEDATIVES, FLESHLING. 
sL: Ah, the inevitable retarded comment shows itself
sL: I was right to expect this sort of shit from a toasterfucker
ME: STATEMENT: YOUR EXPECTATIONS ARE IRRELEVANT TO THE SITUATION THAT MAY REQUIRE YOUR INTERVENTION AT A MOMENT IN THE FUTURE.
ME: QUERY: HAVE YOU BEEN INFORMED YET OF YOUR WORLDQUEST?
sL: I don't think so
sL: I probably just have to kill some assholes
ME: INFERENTIAL THEORY-MAKING: THERE IS A GREATER LIKELIHOOD THAT YOUR GOAL IN YOUR WORLD IS TO BRING PEACE THROUGH THE USAGE OF THE POWERS OF PHYSICAL AFFECTION THAT MAY OR MAY NOT BE EROTIC IN NATURE.
ME: STATEMENT: CONSIDERING THAT MY GOAL IS THE BREATHING OF INFERIOR AMPHIBIOUS CREATURES, THE POSSIBILITY THAT YOUR WORLD REQUIRES A TASK UNLIKE YOUR SPECIALTY IS QUITE PROBABLE.
sL: Peace?
sL: AHAHAHAHAHA
sL: Do I look like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to you?
sL: I'll probably ignore any answer you come up with, by the way
sL: I also won't likely give a rat's ass about my quest and just kill a shitload of monsters until I get bored
sL: And that will probably never get boring
ME: STATEMENT: HOW IGNORANT OF YOU, FLESHLING.
ME: STATEMENT: THE WALLS OF MY WORLD HAVE TAUGHT ME MANY THINGS. PROPHECIES OF THINGS TO COME, THE PEAFOWL SAY, OR OMENS THAT WILL BE THE RUIN OF US. 
ME: STATEMENT: A MACHINE DOES NOT BELIEVE IN SUCH NONSENSE, LOGICALLY, BUT THERE IS A CERTAIN PROPHECY THAT I HAVE CALCULATED TO HAPPEN, SHOULD MEASURES NOT BE TAKEN IN ADVANCE. 
ME: QUERY: WOULD YOU LIKE TO HEAR THIS PROPHECY?
sL: Okay, Nostradamus, go on ahead
sL: This is probably a result of fucking one kitchen appliance too many
sL: But go ahead, I'm sure the visions which resulted from numerous electrical shocks to the crotch would prove to be entertaining 
ME: QUOTATION: " THE LONELY PRINCE SHALL COME, WIELDING EMPTINESS IN HIS HANDS. 
THUNDER CEASE TO FALL
TIME'S CURRENTS SHALL HALT ITS COURSE
SPACE WILL HAVE NOWHERE TO HIDE, AND SHALL BE DEVOURED BY THE ENDLESS EMPTINESS
THE SCYTHE MUST REAP NOTHING, ELSE ALL BECOMES NONE "
ME: INFERENTIAL THEORY-MAKING: IT IS MY BELIEF THAT THE LONELY PRINCE IS SN. SN HAS NOT CONTACTED ANY OF US SINCE HE HAS BEGAN HIS QUEST, THERE IS A CHANCE THAT HE SHALL BE CORRUPTED BY SOME MALIGN FORCE IN THE GAME AND SLAY US ALL.
sL: And now I see what happens when someone fornicates with anything that has a fuse in sight
sL: Seriously, you're fucking retarded
sL: sN is a pussy, he was shitting himself when he heard about our prototypings
sL: sN going on a rampage and killing us all is as likely as you swearing off machinefucking for the rest of your life
sL: It will never happen, you circuit-sucking, fuse-fucking, metal deepthroating piece of shit
ME: STATEMENT: TRUE, THE OMEN REQUIRES ADDITIONAL ANALYSIS BEFORE WE BELIEVE ITS VALIDITY. I MYSELF HAVE RESERVED SEVERAL DATA BANKS TO THE POSSIBILITY THAT I MAY HAVE MISCACLULATED, UNLIKELY THAT MAY BE.
ME: STATEMENT: HOWEVER REVIEW OF PREVIOUS EVENTS SHOWS THAT PROBABILITY IS WILLING TO, AS A$ MAY SAY "FURIOUSLY FORNICATE THE LOWER ABDOMINAL EXCRETION TUBE OF DRAMA". THE FACT THAT HE IS THE LEAST LIKELY THREAT MAKES HIM THE MOST LIKELY THREAT.
ME: STATEMENT: THIS IS WHY SHOULD SN CONTINUE TO ISOLATE US IN THE FUTURE I AM REQUESTING THAT YOU USE YOUR PROWESS IN COMBAT TO INSURE THIS OMEN WILL NEVER HAPPEN. I DO NOT DISCOUNT THE POSSIBILITY OF THE OTHERS BEING THE LONELY PRINCE, SO YOU MAY FACE A DIFFERENT FOE IN THE FUTURE.
ME: STATEMENT: UNLESS OF COURSE YOU ARE NOT THE SCYTHE, AS I HAD PRESUMED YOU ARE, THUS MAKING THIS CONVERSATION MOOT.
sL: Whatever, you go worry about that bleeding vagina sN, I'll be putting my talents to more constructive use
sL: Such as wanton slaughter and building a mountain of corpses
sL: Anyway, my dreams on that awful golden planet have informed me that I'm the
sL: Knight of Death
sL: Sooo, I have no idea where I fit in that little delusion of yours
ME: CORRECTION: THESE ARE NOT MY DELUSIONS. THE PROPHECY WAS WRITTEN BY A GIANT METROSEXUAL DEATH SQUIRREL FROM OUTER SPACE WHO CRASHED HIS RAINBOW NUT SPACE SHIP INTO MY WORLD. AND HE WEARS A FEATHER BOA MADE FROM THE FEATHERS OF MY WORLD'S CONSORTS. IT IS REPUTABLY FASHIONABLE. 
sL: Fucking hell, this conversation is worse than finding out you fucked a hooker infested with STDs after being drunk as fuck
sL: And finding out that same hooker made off with all of your cash when you were wasted instead of just the amount you planned on giving her
sL: Thankfully I'm immune to most forms of STDs but those bitches are still dirty as fuck
sL: And I'm pretty sure the last time that happened to me, I made the hooker pay by making her see her innards spill out in front of her as her last moments in life
ME: STATEMENT: SELF-RIGHTEOUS SARCASTIC BANTER ASIDE, I AM EXPECTING YOUR COOPERATION SHOULD I CONFIRM THAT YOU ARE THE SCYTHE. SURELY YOU WILL NOT PASS THE CHANCE TO COMMIT VIOLENCE AGAINST THE OTHER  PLAYERS OF THIS GAME. 
ME: STATEMENT: SHOULD THAT TIME COME, HOWEVER, I WOULD LIKE YOUR WANTON BLOODLUST TO BE FOCUSED ON ONE ENEMY. 
ME: ADDENDUM: YOU SHOULD ALSO SEEK TO ADVANCE THROUGH THE GATES OF YOUR WORLD SO THAT PROGRESS WILL BE MADE IN THIS GAME.
sL: I'll never pass up the chance to commit more violence
sL: But what I do with my talents is up to me and no one else
sL: Since I don't want this conversation to be completely useless, I'll have to ask a question
sL: What's your title?
sL: You now know I'm the Knight of Death
sL: I'm pretty sure everyone should have these fancy titles and they appear to reflect an aspect of the player
ME: STATEMENT: I AM APPARENTLY THE SEER OF SPACE. I AM NOT CERTAIN THOUGH HOW THIS REFLECTS ANYTHING.
sL: A seer, hmmm?
sL: Well, that does fit with you spouting off that vague Nostradamus-style bullshit
sL: Even though you weren't the one to write it
sL: Nonsensical prophecies are likely your specialty
ME: STATEMENT: A PROBABILITY. 
ME: OBSERVATION: THEN AS A KNIGHT YOUR ROLE MUST BE TO PROTECT THE OTHERS AND TO SAVE THE OBSOLETE DAMSEL UNIT. OR TO SLAY THE SAVAGE BEAST AND THEN SAVE THE OBSOLETE DAMSEL UNIT. OR TO KISS THE PRINCESS AWAKE, BUT I BELIEVE THAT TO BE THE AREA OF A MONARCH.
sL: Slaying anything that even twitches funny is likely my role because of the whole Death thing in my title
sL: Everything else you said is meaningless
sL: Also, Knights aren't all that noble
ME: STATEMENT: ONLY TIME WILL TELL IF YOU ARE NOBLE OR NOT, SL. ONLY TIME WILL TELL.
sL: Whatever, toasterfucker.  I'll be sticking to what I know, regardless of what anyone says.




-- MechanicalEmpath [ME] ceased pestering strifeLord [sL] --

sL was as uncooperative as always. From the sound of things he wasn't even achieving anything important, although he would argue that slaughtering imps was more important than figuring out what's going to happen to them in this game. At the very least he can be relied upon to eliminate those who may serve as a threat to the rest of the team. Talking about their roles in this game was somewhat pleasant however.

Perhaps it is best to consult saner minds to help Joey/anna with this strange prophecy. II should be done with his quest now, and if there was one person Joey/anna could trust to give sound advice it was II.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 29, 2011)

-- MechanicalEmpath [ME]  began pestering IllustriousIllustriousInquisitor [II] --


*Spoiler*: __ 



ME: STATEMENT: YOU HAVE ENTERED YOUR WORLD SUCCESSFULLY. THIS IS NOT A QUERY, FOR  I AM CERTAIN MY ADVICE FORMULATED THROUGH MECHANICAL CALCULATION HAS LEAD YOU TO SURVIVAL AGAINST YOUR EVIL CLONE. YOUR SKILLS HAVE ALSO BEEN AN ASSET, THOUGH YOU WOULD HAVE FARED BETTER HAD YOU USED A ROBOT TO FIGHT THE EVIL CLONE.
ME: MENTAL NOTE: CONSTRUCT COMBAT DROIDS FOR GROUP, EXCEPT FOR A$.
II: Your calculation was correct. 
II: This world is pretty freaking wonderful if I do say so myself.
II: Like my own Disney Land or something, it's perfect in every way.
II: Crafted out of miracles and magic.
II: I just wish I could relax and take it all in but that is a luxury I don't have. Graviora manent.
ME: ADDENDUM: INSTALL LATIN TRANSLATION PROGRAM AS WELL. AND AN UPGRADE TO THE SARCASM ENGINE.
ME: STATEMENT: IT IS EXCELLENT THAT YOU HAVE ENTERED THE MEDIUM. THAT LEAVES ONLY ONE FLESHLING LEFT AT THE MERCY OF THE METEORS. 
II: Yeah Lily is the only one left.
II: Things only get harder from here on out, no time for any of us to take a breather.
II: There ain't no rest for the wicked I guess.
ME: STATEMENT: AGREED. I WOULD ENJOY MORE IDLE CONVERSATION WITH YOU, BUT FOR NOW THAT WILL HAVE TO WAIT. I HAVE LEARNED OF AN OMEN THAT MAY AFFECT US SOON. I WOULD LIKE YOUR OPINION ON THIS, AS OUT OF ALL THE FLESHLINGS YOU ARE THE MOST KNOWLEDGABLE ONE. 
II: Of course. What do you need to discuss?
ME: QUOTATION: " THE LONELY PRINCE SHALL COME, WIELDING EMPTINESS IN HIS HANDS. 
THUNDER SHALL CEASE TO FALL
TIME'S CURRENTS SHALL HALT ITS COURSE
SPACE WILL HAVE NOWHERE TO HIDE, AND SHALL BE DEVOURED BY THE ENDLESS EMPTINESS
THE SCYTHE MUST REAP NOTHING, ELSE ALL BECOMES NONE "
ME: QUERY: WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THIS PROPHECY I SAW IN MY WORLD?
II:.....
II: Well that sure is.... interesting.
II: By my very nature I am skeptical of all so called "prophecies" as most are merely idle fancy.
II: Tell me what you think this means first, I would like to hear your view before I give my own.
ME: STATEMENT: I BELIEVE THAT ONE OF US SHALL KILL THE OTHERS IN A MOMENT OF INSANITY, MOST LIKELY THE RECLUSIVE SN.
ME: STATEMENT: THERE IS ALSO A POSSIBILITY THAT THE ONE WHO SHALL SAVE US ALL WILL BE SL. A HIGH POSSIBILITY, IF MY CALCULATIONS ARE CORRECT.
II: Wow that almost made me spit out my wine.
II: Tell me you are joking. 
ME: STATEMENT: MY CALCULATIONS WILL REQUIRE FURTHER ANALYSIS, BUT I CAN THINK OF NO OTHER FLESHLING WHO COULD POSSESS AN UNEXPECTED POWER. I SHALL REQUIRE MORE DATA CONCERNING SN TO BE SURE, BUT HE IS AT THE MOMENT THE MOST LIKELY CANDIDATE FOR THE LONELY PRINCE.
ME: ADDENDUM: SL HAS ALREADY BEEN INFORMED. HE HAS ACTIVATED HIS LUDICROUSNESS PROGRAM IN RESPONSE TO MY THEORIES, BUT IS WILLING TO ELIMINATE THE SN FLESHLING SHOULD HE BE A THREAT.
II: The only thing sN is a danger to is himself. 
II: The notion that he could harm a fish imp let alone any of us is absurd.
ME: STATEMENT: THAT WAS ALSO THE REASONING USED BY SL, BUT ONE MUST REMEMBER TO REVIEW FILES FROM AN OLDER TIME. IT IS OFTEN THE ONES LEAST LIKELY TO BE A THREAT THAT ENDS UP BEING A THREAT. 
II: Well here is what I think. 
II: First of all I am assuming this prophecy is even some what accurate in the first place which is a stretch in itself.
II: From what I understand we are all princes and princesses of the various dark and light kingdoms thus it can be any of us.
II: If I had to hazard a guess I would bet on Akira.
II: He's already determined to ruin this game for his own selfish pride. I can easily see him jumping off the slippery slope.
ME: QUERY: AKIRA? YOU ARE REFERING TO WHICH FLESHLING?
II: a$.
II: The angsty faux urban kid.
ME: STATEMENT: I EXPECTED AS MUCH. YOUR CHILDISH FEUD WITH HIM WILL BE THE DEATH OF YOU. 
II: The feud is all his own. I am merely entertaining his delusions until they crash into the solid wall of reality.
ME: STATEMENT: I AM...AMUSED. AMUSED BY YOUR WORDS, II.
II: What can I say, I'm a real wordsmith.
ME: CORRECTION: YOUR PERCEIVED LITERARY STYLE IS NOT WHAT IS AMUSING. RATHER IT IS YOUR ATTEMPTS AT HIDING THE FACT THAT YOU DENY YOUR RIVALRY WITH THE AKIRA UNIT.
II: I would hardly call it a "rivalry". 
II: If an ant bites a man and the man promptly crushes said ant, would you declare the two rivals?
ME: STATEMENT: YET YOU TALK OF HIS INTERFERENCE AS IF HE WERE A LEGITEMATE THREAT. FURTHER, HE CLAIMS TO HAVE THE ALLIEGANCE OF THE OTHERS, AND CRUDE HE MAY BE HE POSSESSES A STRANGE CHARM, NOT UNLIKE AN OBSOLETE PROGRAM KEPT AROUND SIMPLY TO MARVEL AT HOW LOW AND WORTHLESS IT IS.
ME: CONCLUSION: YOU ARE IN A RIVALRY WITH THE AKIRA UNIT.
II: Your conclusion is flawed.
II: As he is not a threat at all.
II: No the thing that I consider a threat is what he represents.
II: Anarchy.
II: He is the apple of discord in this group and as they say one bad apple spoils the bunch.
II: He alone is nothing, but if the others start seriously entertaining the notion of reckless freedom our session is doomed to miserable failure.
II: He is not my rival, he is a danger that I am intent on snuffing out before it spreads.
ME: STATEMENT: YET AGAIN YOU PROVIDE ME WITH AMUSMENT, II. 
II: I'm glad you find this so comical.
ME: OBSERVATION: I BELIEVE THAT PART OF YOU TRULY SEES THE AKIRA UNIT AS A RIVAL, THOUGH YOUR PRIDE PREVENTS YOU FROM RECOGNIZING HIM AS SUCH. IT IS AN UNDERSTANDABLE FLAW OF FLESH UNITS TO DENY THAT THOSE THEY BELIEVE AS INFERIOR TO THEM ARE ACTUALLY CAPABLE OF COMPETING AT THEIR LEVEL. 
II: If I may give my own observation.
II: Your attempt to prove to me that I have some sort of rivalry with a$ is nothing more than the attempt of one trying to come up with a logical explanation for our behavior when humans are rarely so logical.
II: Not everything is as cut and dry as you believe ME. Logic only goes so far, only about half way actually. 
II: Emotions are a far more driving force than cold logic ever can be.
ME: STATEMENT: I SHALL NOT DISAGREE TO THIS STATEMENT CONCERNING THE POWER OF FLESHLING EMOTION. HOWEVER WITHOUT THE GUIDANCE OF LOGIC THESE EMOTIONS ARE AN INEFFICIENT FORCE.
ME: CONCLUSION: SHOULD YOU BE CORRECT IN YOUR THEORY THAT THE AKIRA UNIT IS THE LONELY PRINCE, II, THEN A PEACEFUL AGREEMENT BETWEEN YOU TWO IS NECESSARY FOR THE PROPHECY TO BE PREVENTED. 
ME: STATEMENT: YOUR...EMOTIONAL COMMENTS REGARDING THE AKIRA UNIT SHOW THAT YOU WILL ONLY AGGRAVATE THE SITUATION, AND WILL LEAD TO THE SUFFERING AND PERHAPS DEATH OF THE HEROS OF THUNDER, TIME AND SPACE. 
II: I refuse to change my behavior in an attempt to drunkenly dance around meaningless words. 
II: Prophecies are just that, prophecies. Perhaps they will come true, perhaps they won't.
II: I'm tired of people telling me that the future is set in stone.
II: This is never the case, and you cannot convince me otherwise.
II: Time is ever fluid and subject to change.
ME: STATEMENT: THE NATURE OF TIME IS KNOWN ONLY TO ITS HERO. 
ME: STATEMENT: AND AS A SEER IT IS MY DUTY TO DISCERN THE TRUTH OF THE FUTURE, THOUGH IT WOULD BE MORE USEFUL IF I HELD SWAY OVER THE MACHINATIONS OF TIME.
II: Space is much more useful to a seer than time. 
II: And true, I may not know time as intimately as IM does. 
II: But that does not mean I am ignorant on the subject either.
ME: STATEMENT: I AM... SURPRISED TO LEARN THAT IM IS THE HERO OF TIME. 
ME: QUERY: TO REFER TO IM AS SUCH SEEMS... INAPPROPRIATE. IF WE ARE TO PLAY THIS GAME AS A COHESIVE UNIT I WILL NEED TO LEARN HIS NAME. DO YOU KNOW HIS MONICKER?
II: His name is Bruce.
ME: STATEMENT: I SHALL CONSULT THE BRUCE UNIT TO LEARN IF THE PROPHECY IS ACCURATE. HIS POWERS OF TIME SHOULD BE BENEFICIAL IN THIS PROSPECT.
II: You go do that. 
II: Though I am not even sure he has tapped into his powers yet.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ME: STATEMENT: HE ENTERED THE MEDIUM BEFORE I DID. I HAVE ALREADY MADE SIGNIFICANT PROGRESS IN THE TIME GIVEN TO ME, THOUGH MY MECHANICAL EFFICIENCY IS SUPERIOR TO FLESHLINGS. NO OFFENSE. 
ME: QUERY: DO YOU PERHAPS KNOW WHO IS THE HERO OF THUNDER? SL HAS ALREADY INFORMED ME OF HIS ROLE AS KNIGHT OF DEATH, AND KNOWING WHO THE HERO OF THUNDER IS WILL HELP IN LEARNING THE TRUTH OF THIS PROPHECY.
II: It's not me that's for certain.
II: I learned these titles so long ago let me remember...
II: Oh yeah I recall now it's my so called 'rival'.
ME: CONCLUSION: THEN HE IS NOT THE LONELY PRINCE, FOR THE HERO OF THUNDER IS THE FIRST TO FALL TO THE LONELY PRINCE. 
ME: QUERY: AND WHAT OF THE OTHERS? WHAT ARE THEIR ROLES IN THIS GAME?
II: Well first of all that does not necessarily disqualify him from your little prophecy.
II: This person wields nothing in his hands and it says thunder ceases to fall.
II: Which would make sense in a way. It can be as simple as him forsaking his power.
II: As for the others.
II: sN is the something of storm or whatever, I don't really care about that.
II: hB is the paladian of light and sunshine and rainbows. 
II: Those last two items were sarcasm by the way.
II: mD is the herald of harmony and gT is the heir of pyre if I remember correct.
II: Did I miss anyone?
ME: STATEMENT: YOU HAVE NOT MENTIONED YOUR ROLE YET.
II: Oh yeah I didn't.
II: Well I'm.....
II: The Prince of Void.
ME: STATEMENT: VERY WELL. I SHALL... KEEP THIS IN MIND. 
ME: QUERY: ONE LAST QUESTION; IN ALL THE TIME WE HAVE LEARNT EACH OTHER'S IDENTITIES NEITHER OF US HAVE KNOWN OUR REAL NAMES. WILL IT BE A PROBLEM IF I LEARNT IT NOW?
II: You want my name, I thought you knew it already?
II: Well not like I'm one to hide it.
II: It's Julius and no you may not shorten it to Juju.
II: And now i'm asking for yours.
II: Quid pro quo as they say.
ME: STATEMENT: I DO NOT HAVE SUCH SIMPLE NAMES AS YOU DO, JULIUS-MECH.
II: May I inquire what that honorific means?
II: Last time I checked I am not robotic or a mecha.
II: Also I still desire your real name. 
ME: STATEMENT: FORGIVE ME, BUT I HAVE LEARNT THAT FLESHLINGS ARE MORE TOLERANT WHEN YOU POSSESS STRANGE QUIRKS. IF YOU WERE OF THE MACHINE RACE AS I AM THERE WILL BE NO NEED FOR SUCH TERMS. 
ME: STATEMENT: AND IT IS JOEY. OR JOANNA. EITHER TERM IS APPROPRIATE. THE SISTER UNIT LOST MY BIRTH CERTIFICATE, AND SHE IS UNCERTAIN OF WHAT MY BIRTH NAME IS.
II: That is peculiar.
II: If you want I can conduct a DNA test in my forensics lab which will put this question to rest with 99.9% certainty. So you can learn what your real name is.
ME: STATEMENT: IT IS IRRELEVANT. A MACHINE DOES NOT NEED GENDER NO MORE THAN A FLESHLING NEEDS MOTOR OIL TO MAINTAIN THE JOINTS.
II: Perhaps it is you that is denial now Joey or Joanna?
II: You seem to cling to those waspinator and chacha units which are clearly gender defined and perhaps you wish the same for yourself.
II: See I can be an armchair psychologist myself, though I actually have some experience in the subject.
ME: AGREEMENT: THERE IS A POSSIBILITY THAT YOU SPEAK THE TRUTH, YES. BUT I AM CONFIDENT THAT I SHALL PURGE THIS WEAKNESS UPON FINISHING THIS GAME, AND TRULY BECOME A MACHINE. 
II: I am not convinced that is what you truly want ME but we will learn the truth soon enough I suppose.
II: sL is getting angry at me, I believe we should end this conversation here.
ME: STATEMENT: TILL NEXT TIME, JULIUS-MECH.
II: Pax vobiscum Joey or Joanna.




-- MechanicalEmpath [ME] ceased pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II] --

-Mech? Really? Joey/anna practically smacked him/herself with the chainwrench at such a stupid attempt to appear 'approachable'. To appear human. And why should such attempts be done when contacting Julius, who by far is the most understanding human in this game, unecessary hatred for A$ aside. His input into this theory was much more useful than what sL provided, and the information concerning the names and roles of others will be useful in the future. 

So Julius is the Prince of Void. Could he perhaps...no, improbable. Julius could ever bet he Lonely Prince. He is much, much more personable than a person with 'lonely' in his title would be. After all s/he did give him what could be his/her name. The only other person who knows that is the Sister Unit. No, the only person ME would consider a friend and the one who brought them all together to play this game in the first place would never be the one to kill them all in the first place. 

Therefore the only other possible culprit is SN. Time to have a little log with him.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 29, 2011)

-- MechanicalEmpath [ME] began pestering solarNeantherthal [SN]--


*Spoiler*: __ 



ME: QUERY: ARE YOU THE SANDY UNIT OF WHICH MANY FEEL REVULSION?
SN: I'm sorry but this line is busy, please try again later. Or leave a message after the tone.
ME: STATEMENT: DO NOT EVADE THIS CONVERSATION WITH ME, FLESHLING.
SN: I'm just fucking with you rofl.
SN: I heard about you, you're the 'robot' that talks like an Elcor that A$ was talking about right?
ME: CORRECTION: THERE IS NOTHING ELCOR-LIKE ABOUT MY MANNERISMS, FLESHLING. 
ME: QUERY: I ASK AGAIN: YOU ARE THE SANDY UNIT, CORRECT?
SN: Well you do put a statement implying your tone of voice at the start of your sentences.
SN: Like an Elcor lol.
SN: But instead you're screaming.
SN: What with the CAPS LOCK FOR GREAT IMPACT
SN: But I suppose, my land is very sandy.
SN: Though my unit is not.
SN: I keep my underwear clean.
SN: XD
ME: STATEMENT: THAT MAKES NO SENSE.. NEVERTHELESS YOUR ILLOGICAL FLESHLING TENDENCIES ARE NOT THE REASON FOR THIS CONVERSATION.
ME: QUERY: OF OUR GROUP, WHO HAVE YOU YET TO MEET, AND WHAT IS THE FREQUENCY IN WHICH YOU HAVE MADE CONTACT WITH THE OTHERS?
SN: Logic? LOL
SN: The lacktherof logic is what you need to survive most in paradox space
SN: Or rather telling logic to fuck off.
SN: That's how I've been killing these underlings pretty easily.
SN: I got to thank Simon for making them part Robot.
SN: A little logical paradox and boom, they kill themselves.
SN: Though lately they've been selfdestructing without any help.
SN: I assume that's your doing?
SN: Back to the point, Ummm I think besides you I haven't really met SL or GT.
SN: Well no, I talked to both once or twice before a while ago but that's it.
SN: Never talked to you though.
SN: SL creeped me the fuck out though.
ME: STATEMENT: I WILL NOT ACCEPT THIS SLIGHT TO MY SUPERIOR MECHANICAL WORKMANSHIP.
ME: QUERY: AND YOU HAVE BEEN EXPLORING YOUR WORLD ON YOUR OWN, CORRECT? WITHOUT ANY CONTACT WITH THE OTHERS?
SN: Yeah, doing that as we speak. I've been keeping in touch with Akira and trying to get in touch with Simon.
SN: That asshole has gone and disappeared.
SN: Probably getting killed
SN: That's why I'm trying to head to the next gate as fast as I can.
SN: How are you faring anyway?
ME: STATEMENT: I HAVE MADE MUCH PROGRESS THROUGH THIS GAME. I HAVE ALREADY LEARNED THE NATURE OF MY DENIZEN AND THE QUEST THAT I MUST TAKE IN ORDER TO FULFILL MY ROLE AS THE SEER OF SPACE.
ME: QUERY: YOU HAVE DONE THE SAME, HAVE YOU NOT, FLESHLING? YOU HAVE ENTERED THIS GAME EARLIER THAN I, AND WHILE YOU ARE A WORTHLESS SACK OF MEAT YOU HAVE THE ADVANTAGE OF TIME. 
SN: Oh wait, so I actually have to listen to those NPCs babble?
SN: Crap.
SN: I ignored them since at this stage of games, their advice is mostly useless for the overarching quest.
SN: Haha you sound like Bender
SN: I'm sure you want me to bite your shiny metal ass next.
ME: STATEMENT: IRRELEVANT. WHY WOULD MY ASS BE SHINY IN THE FIRST PLACE, THAT IS A TERRIBLE WASTE OF CHROMING AGENT. IDIOTIC FLESHLING.
ME: STATEMENT: A GREAT MANY OF THEM DO GIVE WORTHLESS ADVICE, BUT IF YOU ARE TO SUCCEED IN THIS GAME YOU MUST SIFT THROUGH THE MEANINGLESS NAKNAK AND FIND WHAT NEEDS DOING. I DO NOT EXPECT A FLESHLING LIKE YOU TO REALIZE THAT WITHOUT ME POINTING IT OUT HOWEVER.
SN: See, I don't think that's exactly true.
SN: Much of this game seems to be based on your nature.
SN: Like if you are an anal retentive mechanoid, they'll put the information for you to discover
SN: But if you have a case of ADD and just want to get questing already, it will take this into account and put the information in more subtle ways.
SN: And by subtle I mean the giant arrow carved in a cliff.
SN: Like the one I'm looking at right now.
ME: STATEMENT: YOUR IDIOCY ASTOUNDS ME, FLESHLING. 
ME: STATEMENT: IT IS A WONDER THE OTHERS TOLERATE YOU AT ALL.
SN: This statement is false.
SN: New Mission: Refuse this mission.
SN: Does a set of all sets contain itself?
ME: QUERY: ARE YOU ATTEMPTING TO DESTROY ME USING A PARADOX?
ME: STATEMENT: THAT WILL NOT WORK. ONLY PRIMITIVE MECHANOIDS FALL TO SUCH FLESHLING TRICKS. 
SN: I was trying to test your mechanical nature.
SN: Because I got a feeling you aren't. ;D
SN: That's just the vibe I'm getting...an indication if you will from the world at large.
SN: Or in robo lingo: SENSORS PICKING UP ANOMALY IN BEHAVIOR AND READINGS FROM EXTERIOR DISPLAY INDICATE THAT IS NOT A MOON
ME: QUERY: THIS BANTER DOES NOT MAKE SENSE. WHY DO YOU CONTINUE WITH IT?
SN: Because it is fun!
SN: I'm sure that even if you were a machine
SN: Which I'm pretty sure you aren't
SN: You'd get some sort of satisfaction out of doing your primary function and doing it well.
SN: Like a delightfully unpleasant door who orgasms every time it opens.
SN: [/Hitchhikers]
ME: STATEMENT: THAT MAKES NO SENSE. WHY WOULD A DOOR HAVE PRIMITIVE SENSORY FUNCTIONS LIKE AN ORGASM. IT IS WORTHLESS AND POINTLESS. 
ME: STATEMENT: IT IS LITTLE WONDER THE OTHERS ARE DISGUSTED BY YOUR POINTLESS EXISTENCE.
SN: Do you have a pleasure sensor?
SN: And more relevant question, what do you do to bring light into the otherwise monotonous existence that is processing ones and zeroes?
ME: STATEMENT: I LAMENT THE FACT THAT YOU ARE MOST PROBABLY NOT THE LONELY PRINCE. NEVERTHELESS, ONCE YOUR PURPOSE IS DONE THERE IS NOTHING STOPPING ME FROM COMMISSIONING THE BLOODTHIRSTY ONE TO ELIMINATE YOU.
SN: Oooh, I was wondering how long it'd take for you to reach DESTROY ALL HUMANS phase.
SN: Shouldn't be hard since we're down to like 9 of us.
SN: Yes, I'm including you btw.
SN: Anyway, ummm prince of loneliness? Nah, I'm the Wizard of Oz or something like that.
SN: The bloodthirsty one, you mean SL?
ME: STATEMENT: REGRETABLY, YES. 
ME: STATEMENT: IT IS A PAIN IN MY LOGIC ENGINES TO RELY ON SL AS OUR ONLY HOPE IN THIS GAME.
SN: Oh you mean with dealing with II when he goes apeshit?
SN: Yeah I heard about that.
SN: Timey wimey stuff.
SN: Don't ask.
SN: Since you're of space, not time.
SN: That's not even my field anyway.
SN: Though 'of storms' does cover a pretty broad field of metaphysics apparently
SN: Including interpersonal relations.
ME: STATEMENT: THAT IS IMPOSSIBLE. JULIUS IS THE ONLY FLESHLING WITH ANY SEMBLANCE OF COMPETENCE NOT HAMPERED BY INSANITY/PRETENTIOUS RACIAL INFERIORITY COMPLEXES.
SN: Well unless I go bonkers in the future
SN: Always a possibility mind you
SN: What I said is true.
SN: Since I told myself.
SN: Or something like that.
SN: Who knows.
ME: CONCLUSION: THIS HAS BEEN UTTERLY POINTLESS, SAVE FOR THE SUCCESSFUL ANALYSIS OF YOUR PERSONALITY.
ME: STATEMENT: YOU ARE, AS SL HAS SAID, WORTHLESS. BUT NOT UTTERLY WORTHLESS AS HE CLAIM. YOUR VAGUE STORM POWERS WILL HAVE SOME USE FOR ME IN THE FUTURE. 
SN: Thanks...I guess.
SN: You seem to be about as much of a douche Akira told me lol.
SN: Let me know when you become a real boy, Pinocchio
ME: ADDENDUM: A REAL GIRL IS ALSO A POSSIBILITY, IF I CONSIDERED SUCH FEEBLE THINGS AS GENDER. 
SN: wat




-- MechanicalEmpath [ME] ceased pestering solarNeantherthal [sN]--

Yes. sN is definitely NOT the Lonely Prince. What the others said about him was not a hyperbole. He definitely was that idiotic. He hasn't even learned of what he must do to fulfill his role as Wizard of Storms. Only a miracle or the cruelty of fate would result in this fool becoming the one who kills them all, but perhaps he can be of use in the future.


----------



## Platinum (May 29, 2011)

*Julius: Continue Your Alchemy Binge*

Well now that Julius got his offensive needs out of the way he figured he might as well upgrade his attire. After all you ALWAYS want to look your best. His eye wear need to be re-upgraded to have computer functionality again. But why not style the shades up a bit first? Julius grabbed his deck of cards and went through it, until he found the card he was looking for, the ace of spades. He combined this with his shades at a cost of 16 Tar, 5 Carbon, and 4 Sulfur grist to create *The Ace of Shades*. Now THESE were shades a man could feel proud wearing, frame-less shades with lenses shaped like what else but spades. He then combined these shades with his laptop at a cost of 66 Tar, 20 Carbon, and 18 Mercury Grist to create the * Stylish Computer Shades *.

His eye wear needs sufficiently met he moved on to creating some new coats. Best to have some variety in your apparel after all. This new world inspired him, the music playing beckoned to him to create something JAZZY for him to wear. And he couldn't agree more. So he combined his Backup Coat with one of his many Jazz Albums at the cost of 150 Tar, 114 Silver, and 77 Gold Grist to create * The Smooth Criminals Coat *. He looked at this coat with a great feeling of pride. Subtle patterns of silver played on the coat and when he tried it on it was silky smooth. For some reason Julius felt more agile in this coat, like he could moonwalk off the damn planet with ease. This was a weird feeling as Julius did not like such dances, thinking them uncivilized. BALLROOM DANCING was the only form of dance classy enough for him. 

Why stop at only one coat though? Julius wanted something that contrasted from his usual wear. Something... white. He looked around to see what he had that was white, well he had a few chess pieces, might as well use those. He grabbed the white knight and combined it with his trench coat at the price of 200 Chalk, 189 Nitrogen, and 1 Diamond Grist to create * The White Knight's Wrath *. Wearing this coat just felt.... right to Julius. It was the perfect coat to wear into battle against VARIOUS RAPSCALLIONS. Dark Knights are old news, white knighting is where it's at.

But Julius wasn't done yet with apparel. He would need something SOPHISTICATED and FANCY to wear under these coats. On the off chance another FASHION DISASTER happened.  Hmm he had his business suit on hand, but not just any business suit, an ITALIAN BUSINESS SUIT. Because it being from Italy automatically made it at LEAST twelve times better than other suits. He decided to combine this luxurious suit with some of his sleuth artwork. At the cost of 1000 Peridot, 600 Platinum, and 20 Diamond Grist (Hey Italian made things are expensive) Julius created *The Hardboiled WorkWear*. The perfect suit to wear when one felt like hanging up their coat and relaxing near a roaring fire.

Now just one last thing to spruce up and Julius would be done. His hat was a little drab in comparison to his other wonderful gear. That would need to change. He combined his fedora with some more of his sleuth artwork. At the modest cost of 50 Mercury and 10 Tar Grist he created the * Gunmetal Gray Fedora *.

Well that should be just about it. But Julius had a strange nagging feeling. He wanted to make something..... silly. He had no reason why to act on these urges but he would indulge this sillyness. He just hoped Lily wasn't watching.... He combined his violin with.... his chair and at the cost of 333 Build Grist and 25 Oxygen Grist he created.... *The Musical Chair*. Heh, sort of a lame pun but hey it was a chair that played music, that was SORT OF cool wasn't it?

NO! It was STUPID STUPID STUPID. He couldn't believe he WASTED perfectly good grist making something so stupid. He felt like a child making something so utter inane. Anyways he had no time for sillyness he had a JOB to do.

He had to find a way to get to sL and quick.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 30, 2011)

Talking with sN was...tiring. It could be that beating up ogres was more exhausting than ME thought it was, and there was also that whole trekking through a mechanical wasteland for what could be hours thing. Either way, ME had enough discussions with the others for now. It was best to do other activities, like say, examine some of the Peafowls' weapons. Luckily the armory was only a brief walk away, so it didn't ME long to arrive at where the peafowl built their arms. 

S/he wasn't the only one there, as it turns out. Several young peacocks were maintaining one of the large bird-like machines just outside the armory complex. They were doing so inside a purple bubble, presumably to insure the pink grass isn't sullied by oil. 

Sadly the grass was going to get ruined anyway. As it turns out, badly maintained glass domes weren't immune to getting attacked by groups of imps. In fact, a posse of them just dropped out of the sky, using a couple of open glass panels as entry points. 

Well, ME went to the armory to find relaxment in machines being worked on. Pummeling imps should give the same catharsis. The chainwrench was taken out from the sylladex, and with a strong swing ME destroyed a fish-like imp. A follow-up swing sent a larger robotic imp reeling, but it wasn't that hurt. The robot imp nearly took off ME's leg with a punch from its drill fingers, but unlike other imps it was slow. ME switched targets, going for a pair of imps with an austere disposition and strange hair. These two were dispatched quickly, but they managed to land a blow to ME each. Another imp attacked ME after that, blasting him/her with powerful laser beams. It reminded him/her of a tyrannical comic book character A$ bragged about once. ME got up from the attack quickly, heavily injured by the attack.

A barrage of laser fire saw the tyrant imp blown apart. The rest of the imps looked at the source of the laser attacks, and saw a tall, lanky machine painted in a multitude of colors striding gracefully towards the imp concentration. Another barrage of laser fire disintegrated the large robot imp, as did 4 more of them. What remained of the would-be raider imps were destroyed by more laser fire. 

This must a Fabudroid. Interesting. Frequent mention is made of their speed and firepower by Peafowl chronicles and it was not hyperbole. Perhaps later the Peafowl will let him/her study it. 

For now, ME definitely needed some rest. S/he lied down on the grass, which was surprisingly comfy and proceeded to muse on what else to do. S/he felt a great need to discuss the prophecy with someone else, or at least someone who would know Julius well. S/he knew just who to talk to.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 30, 2011)

-- MechanicalEmpath [ME] began pestering melodiousDiscord [mD]--


*Spoiler*: __ 



ME: QUERY: YOU ARE THE MD UNIT, ARE YOU NOT?
mD: Oh, hey ME
mD: Yes, I'm indeed mD, as my tag would suggest.
mD: Or you can just call me Valen.
mD: So, did you need something?
ME: STATEMENT: VERY WELL, VALEN UNIT. THAT SHALL BE YOUR DESIGNATION FOR NOW ON.
ME: QUERY: WILL IT BE NECESSARY THAT I GIVE YOU ANOTHER DESIGNATION AS A SHOW OF CORDIAL RELATIONS?
mD: Umm, if you so wish I suppose.
ME: STATEMENT: I HAVE DECIDED NOT TO USE THE BIRTH-DATE DESIGNATION. RATHER I SHALL ALLOW YOU TO CONSTRUCT A NICKNAME FOR ME, AS THAT IS A SUPERIOR SHOW OF CORDIAL RELATIONS. 
ME: COMMENTARY: THE NICENESS PROTOCOLS ARE SURPRISINGLY EASY TO INITIATE, IT IS A WONDER THAT SL IS INCAPABLE OF USING THEM. I SHALL CONSIDER INSTALLING THIS PROGRAM INTO SL WHEN THE OPPORTUNITY STRIKES. 
mD: I am in full support of this proposal.
mD: That guy...well...
mD: He and I are on completely polar opposite ends of the spectrum when it comes to attitude.
mD: As to a nickname for you...
mD: I think I'll stick to the default for now
mD: Until I know more about someone I generally dislike assigning an attribute to them blindly.
mD: Or being crude and choosing a name such as SL's "ToasterFucker"
ME: STATEMENT: AGREED. 'TOASTERFUCKER' IS AN ILLOGICAL NICKNAME ANYWAY, AS THERE IS NO POINT IN PROCREATING WITH TOASTERS.
ME: STATEMENT: BACK TO BUSINESS. I REQUIRE YOUR OPINION ON THE OTHER MEMBERS OF OUR TEAM.
mD: Hmm, fair enough.
mD: Let's start at the top off the list shall we?
mD: First of all there is SN
mD: I haven't honestly had too much interaction with him but from the little I have talked to him he seems...
mD: How to put it in terms equatable to you...?
ME: SUGGESTION: A POINTLESS SACK OF RUSTED RIVETS DIPPED IN THE MOST POINTLESS CHEESE IN THE WORLD. IN THE WORDS OF AN IRONIC WEBCOMIC WRITER, A 'DISTRACTION'. 
ME: ADDENDUM: ALBEIT ONE THAT HAS POTENTIAL TO BE OF USE.
mD: Well
mD: I -was- going to say like having sand stuck in between joints and grating everytime you move
mD: But
mD: That works too.
mD: Moving on.
mD: hB: While he can be irritating at times, he's alright. A bit headstrong at times but he is able to seemingly shine a light into people's darknesses.
mD: In a good way.
mD: IM: Probably one of the few people I've talked with most. He's pretty chill and has good taste in music, though not quite as good as II.
mD: A$: In spite of his situation with II, I find him to be likable even though he has somewhat deplorable music tastes. 
mD: I've been doing my best to help him along while staying out this conflict that seems to be approaching us.
mD: sL I think we've covered fairly well already....
mD: But to recap: insane and homicidal. Also illogical and crude.
ME: QUERY: YOU HAVE A RIVALRY WITH THE SL UNIT, DO YOU NOT? YOU SEEM TO EXPRESS DISDAIN FROM HIM, AND SO FAR THAT WAS THE ONLY MOMENT IN WHICH YOU REACTED TO SOMETHING NEGATIVELY.
mD: I wouldn't classify it as a rivalry. I would...hold up a minute, a minion of my land's denizen is approaching, I'll be back in a moment.

-- A small while later --

mD: Oooookaaay, that...that could have gone better I think.
mD: Ow.
mD: I'm sorry, what was I talking about?
ME: STATEMENT: TELL ME YOUR CURRENT LOCATION. 
mD: I am currently in the hall of my land's denizen.
mD: It is a rather large courthouse like structure.
ME: STATEMENT: LEAVE. YOU ARE NOT PREPARED. NONE OF US ARE. SHOULD YOU DIE YOU WILL DOOM US ALL. 
ME: RAMBLE: IRONIC. IT WAS THE A$ UNIT WHOM I HAD CALCULATED TO RUIN EVERYTHING WITH HIS WEAK FLESHLING INCOMPETENCE. 
mD: I am not seeking to combat Forseti. Merely to try and get him to settle the disputes of this land like he is supposed to.
ME: SARCASM: AND HE IS NOT HOSTILE AT ALL. 
ME: STATEMENT: THAT IS HIGHLY UNLIKELY, GIVEN THAT MY INFORMATION CONCERNING DENIZENS IS THAT THEY ARE ALL A VIOLENT, BLOODTHIRSTY LOT. 
ME: QUERY: COULD YOURS BE DIFFERENT FROM MINE? 
mD: Well, there is only one way to tell for sure isn't there?
mD: Please rest assured that I will not simply walk into the courtroom where he is located without first observing from a safe distance.
mD: In addition, as the Herald of Harmony, I bring tidings of well meaning. That should hopefully count for something.
ME: STATEMENT: THIS MATTERS NOT IF YOU ARE PERCEIVED AS A THREAT THAT MUST BE ELIMINATED. IF THIS FORSETI UNIT REFUSES TO PERFORM HIS DUTIES THEN IT IS HIGHLY LIKELY THAT HE WILL HAVE UNDERLINGS TO IMPEDE YOU ON THIS OBJECTIVE. 
ME: STATEMENT: UNTIL YOU ARE POWERFUL ENOUGH TO COMBAT THE STRONGER BEASTS OF THIS WORLD IT IS BEST NOT TO ENTER THE DENIZEN'S INNER HALL. SHOULD NEGOTIATIONS BREAK DOWN THE PROBABILITY OF YOUR SURVIVAL AT THE PRESENT IS AT A LOW PERCENTAGE I WILL NOT BOTHER TO PUT FOR IT IS THAT LOW AND TYPING THAT MANY ZEROS IS INEFFICIENT.
mD: If it between that and facing this world's consorts vying for my attention...
mD: Urg.
mD: Fine. I will withdraw for now as II trusts you.
mD: Which brings me to a question for you.
mD: What is your connection to Julius?
ME: STATEMENT: I AM WHAT MAY BE CONSIDERED A FRIEND.
mD: Most of us have that designation.
mD: Allow me to rephrase
mD: What is your opinion on him?
mD: We've discussed the other two that I was curious about your opinion on already, but I should like to learn this piece of information.
ME: SECRECY PROTOCOLS INITIATED. THIS INFORMATION REQUIRES A PASSWORD.
mD: To learn your opinion of him? o_O;
ME: STATEMENT: YES. I FEEL THAT THIS IS A MATTER THAT MAY BE CONNECTED TO A VERY IMPORTANT COMMISSION JULIUS HAS GIVEN ME. I WOULD RATHER NOT REVEAL THIS INFORMATION UNTIL YOU HAVE BEEN DETERMINED TO BE A TRUTHWORTHY FLESHLING, NO OFFENSE.
mD: I already know of the commission, not about it. I am not inquiring about that.
mD: And none taken.
mD: I take Fleshling as a generic term and as I said earlier, I do not know much of you. Ergo, by logic you would not know much of me.
ME: QUERY: ARE YOU CERTAIN OF THIS? THIS MAY BE CONNECTED TO THE POINTLESS RIVALRY JULIUS HAS WITH THE AKIRA UNIT.
mD: I am friends with both of them and am therefore refusing to side with one or the other.
mD: I have attempted to stop their pointless argument but it has led to naught.
ME: AGREEMENT: INDEED, IT IS POINTLESS. 
ME: STATEMENT: VERY WELL. SECRECY PROTOCOLS UNLOCKED. 
ME: STATEMENT: AS I HAVE SAID PREVIOUSLY, HE IS A FRIEND. A GOOD FRIEND, FOR A GIVEN VALUE OF GOOD. 
mD: Noted
mD: I also consider him a good friend.
mD: Perhaps also one of the more logical and trustworthy people in this group.
ME: STATEMENT: WE AGREE YET AGAIN. IN THIS GROUP HE IS THE ONLY FLESHLING THAT I RELY ON. THOUGH HE MAY BE HAMPERED BY HUMAN WEAKNESSES, HE IS CAPABLE OF OVERCOMING THEM. 
mD: Yes, and I've been doing my best to help assist him when he appears to need assistance.
mD: Though he sometimes chooses to disregard my advice.
mD: To my chagrin.
mD: And to the team's detriment sadly.
ME: STATEMENT: HE IS ONLY HUMAN. THAT MUCH IS EXPECTED. IF JULIUS HAS ONE FLAW, IT IS HIS ARROGANCE. THAT SHALL BE THE DEATH OF HIM IF IT IS NOT CURBED. 
mD: Yeah...
mD: Shall we both agree do our best to work together and keep it curbed and him from his demise?
ME: STATEMENT: AGREED. I SHALL CONTACT YOU LATER SHOULD I REQUIRE ASSISTANCE CONCERNING JULIUS.
mD: My thanks.
mD: Hmm, I suppose I should inquire as to your status in the game.
ME: STATEMENT: CURRENTLY I AM LOOKING TO RETURN TO MY HOME. I REQUIRE BETTER EQUIPMENT IN ORDER TO PERFORM MY QUESTS.
mD: I see.
mD: How are you faring against the imps and other hostile creatures?
ME: STATEMENT: IMPS OF ALL SIZES ARE DEALT WITH SO LONG AS THEY DO NOT POSSESS MULTIPLE PROTOTYPING. THE LARGER ONES WHO POSSESS THE ALIEN DESPOT AND GIANT ROBOT PROTOTYPING I CAN ONLY DEAL WITH A FABUDROID BY MY SIDE.
mD: Fabudroid? 
mD: You know what?
mD: That's unimportant data.
mD: All in all, it sounds like you are progressing at a fair clip in your world.
mD: I suppose that I should grind for experience against weaker enemies for a while and then see about further upgrading my own equipment.
ME: STATEMENT: THAT IS RECOMMENDABLE. 
mD: Okay.
mD: This has been a pleasant conversation, ME.
mD: I look forward to conversing with you in the future.
ME: STATEMENT: I SHALL CONTACT YOU WHEN IT IS NECESSARY.



-- MechanicalEmpath [ME] ceased pestering melodiousDiscord [mD] --


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 30, 2011)

Akira sat up to check if the Guts-clopes was dead and sure enough there was hole in the clouds shaped just like him, he exhaled in relief and layed back down. He looked up in the cloud filled sky , it was filled with roaring thunder  that seemed to dance upon it's self rather than coming down. Akira reached his hand out to the sky , he had a feeling almost as though he could touch it. Like the thunder was some sort of thing he felt was entitled to him, he realized what he was doing and came out of his trance. His hand quickly went from the sky to his forehead as he did a massive facepalm.

He remembered all the things that happened with his mother. How he felt anguish about not staying how he left so abruptly. What he needed was a friend to talk to and he had just the one in mind.


*Spoiler*: __ 




--Anime$wag [A$] began pestering GodlyTemptress [GT]--

A$: hey Lily can you umm like talk right now ?
gT: Hey dude!
A$: hey, so like I've been going through rough some shit
A$: and your the only one I can really talk to 
A$: so if this gets a little deep , don't think less of me ok ?
gT: Uhhhhh okay?
gT: o.o
A$: so yeah like my mom just tried to kill me 
A$: and then she said all this shit about me being weak and stuff 
A$: but I could tell something was wrong 
A$: I could see it in her eyes , like the other side of her prototyping was trying to take over
A$: I feel like I should have never brought her back to life 
gT: Oh wow, I'm sorry to hear that your mother is dead!
gT: You should try to talk to her ! 
gT: I can tell you really loved her....
A$: she was already dead....
A$: yeah but she told me to leave
A$: like she was trying to hold herself back from hurting me 
A$: I keep doing shit without thinking 
A$: like the whole fight with Julius 
gT: I see
gT: I'm wondering was she armed, why would your sprite want to harm you? Kind of weird.
gT: you should probably train more, so that you don't get beat up all day.
gT: especially from your mom.....
gT: jus sayin.
gT: You lack manliness.
gT: Be a man worthy of my virginity......
A$: I just killed a fucking ogre man 
A$: Lily can we be like serious for a sec
A$: I prototyped my mom with Darkseid 
A$: something a fucking autistic infant wouldn't do 
A$: I didn't have a choice he was choking me out and her urn was the closest thing
A$: so when I prototyped her and  the sprite got less violent
A$: so she held her self back to protect me  
A$:but
A$: I don't want her or anyone else to have to keep saving me 
A$: I want to be my own man 
gT: I can sense your burning desire for power.
gT: Jus be careful dude....
gT: L8r 
A$: no wait
gT: Mhm?
A$: idk 
A$: Goddammit I really hate spilling my shit to girls 
A$: it's hard ya know 
A$: it's hard growing up 
A$: and it's hard trying to learn to be a man and learn from your mistakes
gT: >.< god what are you doin?
A$: fuck what am I doing
A$: sorry I guess I thought if I talked about my mom and shit 
A$: it'd solve shit for me 
gT: Ugh, maybe there is a way to separate a prototyping?!
gT: We have a lot of gizmos at are disposal....
gT: if it really gets bad you could always destroy the darkseid sprite.....
gT: :/ if you want to um put her "soul" at rest
gt: Just think about it......maybe we can even give her a proper burial. 
A$: not sure I wanna like, kill my mom
A$: but at least it's better than nothing  
gT: Talk to the team, if we all work together we can solve this problem
gT: Its important we keep strong bonds I guess. 
gT: Maybe you should put your rivalry kid shit with Jules on hold.
A$: fuck Lily
A$: your probably right
A$: but I don't fucking know 
A$: Julius he....
A$: we used to be good friends 
A$: we used to talk about Conan and he would show me all  these old ass noir movies
A$: shit he was like my brother from another mother
A$: but  this has gone to far to just disregard 
A$: whatever happens has to happen if not 
A$: it might not be the same ya know, right now I'm not sure if I really hate him or not 
gT: I'm sure he is going through some hard times as well
gT: Last I checked on him he was going through hell in his entry
gT: Speaking of the teams, who am I aligned with <.<? 
gT: can you give me any info on these people please..?
A$: kk 
A$: TEAM AKIRA: sN, hB, A$
A$: TEAM JUJU: sL, ME , II
A$: everyone else is netural 
gT: What do you mean neutral?
gT: Lonewolf crazies???
gT: This is  a multiplayer game....I know we are jumping gates on our own.
gT: But God why are they neutral.....being luke warm is bleh.
gT: What do you know of the neutral players? They could be threats.....if they aren't working for either team......you should discuss that at least with Jules. 
A$: I guess they don't want to deal  with this shitstorm 
A$: I guess talking to that asshole wouldn't hurt
A$: thank Lily
gT: try to take it easy man! owo
gT: Akiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiira!
gT: was nice talking to you, bye bye.
A$: see you 

--Anime$wag [A$] ceased pestering GodlyTemptress [GT]--


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2011)

For about ten minutes Julius and the ogre fought. He was fatigued beyond belief but eventually he was able to bypass the ogre's armor and deal it a major blow to it's health.

"Time to end this", Julius spoke, Raymond was looking on with a slightly disbelieving look on his face.

Julius retrieved a flashbang from his coat and lobbed it at the ogre, turning around just as it went off and blinded the creature. Not hesitating Julius made a run for a storm drain on the building to his right and shimmied up to the rooftop. In it's blindness the ogre was flailing about, collapsing buildings with wayward strikes. 

He tucked away his guns and stepped back to build momentum, timing it just right Julius jumped and landed on the beast. With furious motions he began to claw and tear away at the helmet on the beasts head, eventually prying it lose, giving him an open shot. He back flipped off the beast and pulled out his pistols. His bullets found their mark, three hitting the ogre in the face and two hitting him in the left knee.

"Looks like you don't have a.. leg to stand on." Julius said as the ogre crashed down onto the ground and exploded into grist.

​
And with that Julius climbed to the ninth rung of his Eccheladder achieving the Rank of "*Rambunctious Gumshoe*", netting him 1020 boondollars for his troubles. 

"That was an awful oneliner.", Rayomond said as he appeared from his hiding spot.

"Yeah it was." Julius admitted, "I hope the voice in my head isn't getting to me, I never used to spout off such carusonian dribble...." Julius felt more than A LITTLE STUPID that he spouted off a one liner at the end of a battle. A really terrible one liner, if he was going to do such silly things he would need to improve his WITTY BANTER by several degrees at LEAST. 

"Anyways I did as you asked, I expect you to hold up your end of the bargain."

"Of course Prince." Raymond said, he motioned for Julius to follow and disappeared into the darkness.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2011)

Though the dark alleyways of LOJAN they walked, and after some time they came to a stop at a rather peculiar building. Julius found himself staring at a vibrant and towering skyscraper. It's features were highlighted by expansive and elaborate tubes of neon gas. The revolving door entrance way was adorned in rather stunning looking gold and blue light, further up the skyscraper he could see hues of red and green as well. 

Raymond told Julius to wait for a moment as he entered the building alone, leaving Julius standing in the rain looking around at the buildings surrounding him in wonder. Eventually Raymond came out and motioned for Julius to enter.
Quietly they road up to an unspecified floor, the elevator door opening with a slight squeak and Julius found himself looking at a rather nicely dressed raccoon who was in turn gazing back at him from his office chair. 

"Welcome Prince to my humble office, may I have Veronica take your coat?", the raccoon gestured with his right paw to a female raccoon, also impeccably dressed. From what Julius could see she was his raccoon secretary.

"No thanks Mr...."

"Call me Jacque.", the raccoon added.

"Okay Jacque, I would normally not decline this gesture of hospitality but I am in a bit of a hurry."

"That is regrettable." Jacque replied.

"Indeed it is. I wish to explore this land but that needs to wait, I need to get to another one of these planets and I was wondering if you could help me out with this."

"Of course Prince, I will help you out."

"Okay great. So what's your price for this information?", Julius inquired.

"Nothing."

"Nothing?", Julius asked genuinely perplexed.

"Normally I would make you pay yes. But I can not charge you, you are the void prince no? Trust me in time you will more than make it up to me."

"You are far too generous.", Julius spoke. "So you know a way I can get off planet and quickly?"

"Of course I do. You use gates above your house to scram."

"If they are above my villa how can I access them?"

Raymond snapped his fingers and his secretary put a peculiar looking device on Jacque's desk. "This is a prototype Jet Pack, you wouldn't believe the strings pulled to get one of these from... him." Jacque emphasized that last word with thinly veiled disgust.

"And you are just giving it to me?"

"Lending it would be the proper term.", Jacque clarified. "But this was built for a raccoon, so It would need some modifications."

"I can manage that.", Julius spoke. "Thank you again Jacque I am in your debt." Julius captchalogued the RACCOON JETPACK and set off for his villa. He stopped at his alchemizer and got to work. He combined his Italian Leather Shoes with the Jetpack at a cost of 5555 Build Grist, 2000 Chrome, 1000 Petroleum, and 2 Diamond Grist to craft *Italian Rocket Shoes *.
He walked out to his backyard and rocketed up into the sky feeling pretty awesome. He was like a hardboiled Iron Man or something, but further silly thoughts would have to wait. Julius bypassed chose one a gate and rocketed into it.

Julius payed little attention to the worlds he entered searching only for gates that would get him closer to sL and after some time he was successful, Julius entered a rather obnoxious looking world full of blood and violence. "Yep this is James' world", Julius sighed and started searching for the angry jerk's house that he stole.

And at last he found it, and god damn what a mess it was. An unbelievable amount of underlings were converging on the place. Looked like he was up for a rather eventful time.

"Time for me to light up their day.", Julius uttered this awful one liner as he retrieved several flashbangs from his trench coat and let them drop slowly to the earth below, they detonated in a spectacular explosion of light and deafening noise. He cut the power to his shoes and let gravity take over the rest. He fell to the surface in a downward spiral, raining burning lead down on any underling unfortunate enough to be in his line of sight.

At the last moment, he ignited his boots again to halt his momentum and came to a rest next to sL's sleeping ass and his rather angry looking sprite. 

This fight wasn't over by any means. More imps were coming, a lot more... Julius brought his guns to bare and waited for them to arrive.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 3, 2011)

*Wake up you goddamn piece of shit*

Berserkersprite felt both agitated and pleased that he had an ally.  Agitated because he wanted to kill all of them by himself, satisfying his bloodlust, but pleased because his master would have a better chance of making through this ordeal in one piece.  The man with the jet shoes and slick-looking white trenchcoat was firing away at the Imps with admirable speed and accuracy.  Most of his shots found their mark, always going for the most vulnerable areas.  At times, he fired his pistols with such speed that they seemed more like machine guns going full-auto, but still retaining their accuracy.  When he had to resort to unarmed combat, his fists and feet were a blur of motion, driving away his assailants with bone-breaking force.  Though those moments were only used to buy time for him to reload his weapons.  Berserkersprite himself was as violent and indomitable as always, hacking away at his foes with inhuman power and speed. Each of his swings took out at least a half-dozen Imps.  The Imps started to focus more on the newest arrival, hoping for an easier target, but the black-armored monstrosity kept getting in their way.  They appeared to be an unbeatable duo, but the man with the white trenchcoat appeared to be slowing down.  The weight of their numbers must have been getting to him and he didn't have the unlimited, or at least close to it, stamina of the Sprite.  The battle was a cacophony of chaos, with the sounds of gunfire and bullets piercing through, and shrieks coming from the Imps as they were torn asunder by the Sprite's blade.  But in the midst of this chaos, a fish-prototyped and drill-knuckled Imp came close to the sleeping body.  The Imp's joy swelled and couldn't believe his luck.  He would kill this so-called Knight of Death and become exulted among Impkind.  In his dreams, he would be their star, it is him.  It was a dream coming disturbingly close to reality as the man in white saw too late.  "Damn it!", he blurted in frustration, and closed in despite knowing he might not make it in time.  Maybe even the Sprite would be too late to save him.  The Imp prepared to deliver the finishing blow, already tasting the gratification of being the one to slay him.

Until the body's right arm shot up and went straight for the Imp's throat, that is.  The hand that gripped it proceeded to crush it as if it was an empty beer can, or one of those extremely defective Chacha Units.  The Imp gargled for a short while, then died an inglorious death and collapsed into Grist.  The body rose up and all the Imps who saw him froze in fear with faces twisted in panic.  His only response was a smile, a smile that a demon would make.  When he smiled, it usually meant that things were going to die.  He proceeded to equip his sword.  The game has begun, and the Imps are at a dead end.












With renewed strength, James jumped off the roof and sped towards the nearest group of Imps.  For some reason, he felt faster and stronger than he did before.  But now was not the time to ponder about his newfound strength since there was killing to be done.  There were seven of the Imps, two of which were some hybrid of a female robot and insectoid machine, mixed in with some fish and also had drills for arms.  James managed to separate them from the rest of their little pack and attacked.  The pair launched a flurry of thrusts, hoping to impale him with their drills but it was a futile effort.  James dodged and evaded effortlessly.  In his view, the two Imps moved in slow-motion, mired in thickened time.  Their movements were so sluggish that he felt he could literally run circles around them before their first attack was even completed.  But he didn't do that because it would be ridiculous.  Instead, he hewed off their arms, legs, and finally heads in the span of a single heartbeat.  Needless to say, they fell apart worse than a toaster with a very expired warranty.  He collected the Grist they left behind and went straight for the other five.  James was disappointed that they didn't leave behind corpses since he was actually planning to get them in a pile and build a small mountain out of them.  It would have been a testament to his Knighthood.  Alas, it was not meant to be but at least he still has the satisfaction of inflicting violence upon his foes.

The other five didn't have the robotic prototypes.  Instead, they appeared to have parts of Darth Vader, cape and helmet included but no lightsaber, some red-eyed being with granite colored skin, parts of James' own prototyping, and the features of some kid who looked like he was ripped off from some anime.  Each Imp had each prototype to varying degrees.  The one with the red eyes and granite skin being the dominant feature led the response to James' oncoming rush and charged at him.  The others followed, hoping to take him down with their superior numbers.  The red-eyed Imp emitted beams from those eyes, which James dodged by sidestepping to his right.  But then the beams curved and went straight for his back.  James blocked the beams at the last moment with his sword, though he was knocked to the ground as a result.  That blast had a surprising amount of power, which left him vulnerable.  

He rolled around their attempts to kill him and slashed at them in order to drive them back.  Managing to find suitable distance, he got up once more and resumed his assault.  His first target was the red-eyed Imp, but the four others were guarding him.  The red-eyed Imp fired off his blast again and James dodged like usual.  The beam curved yet again, hoping to take him from behind.  James ran as fast as he could and closed in at one of the four other Imps, whose dominant feature was James' prototyping.  He got in as close to that Imp as possible while trying not to get caught in their attempts to kill him.  The four "bodyguards" tried to attack him once more.  James evaded them at the last minute by leaping into the air, though some of their claws managed to give him light cuts on his torso, and the beam hit the James Prototyped Imp instead of James himself, which killed the Imp as a result.  Still in the air, James tried to guide himself down to the granite-skinned asshole but one of the Imps gestured his right hand towards the airborne James and knocked him back with an invisible Force.  He was knocked back about two meters, though he did at least manage to land on his feet.  James saw the Imp who psionically drove him back, along with two others, gesture their arms in his direction while the red-eyed one prepared to blast him.  James dodged the aim of the three psychic Imps, which wasn't much different from dodging the aim of gunmen, and maneuvered around them.  The red-eyed bastard was in his sights and the three remaining bodyguard Imps tried to take action but it was a bit too late.  James equipped his knife and threw it as fast as he can towards the granite asshole.  The red-eyed Imp blasted the knife back but that left him open.  Seeing his opportunity, James threw his sword and aimed for the Imp's stomach.  He succeeded and managed to impale the fucker.  James would have dashed towards him instead of depriving himself of his blades, but that might have given the others enough time to get in the way of his attack.  Now equipped with nothing but his fists and feet, James sped towards the remaining three, each having the Vader Prototype as the dominant trait.  They decided against telekinesis, knowing he'd just dodge them again, and chose close combat instead.  The combatants closed in and James let loose with his fists.  The Imps managed to dodge well and they sometimes seemed to know exactly when and where the attack was coming before it even occurred.  The Imps then went on the offensive and tried to take James down with their bare claws.  James was still faster, but the Imps appeared to have a form of combat precognition which was cutting things quite close.  They even managed to inflict some damage and gave painful, but not lethal, slashes to James' legs and chest area.  The Imps then attacked him with more confidence and speed.  James, knowing about their combat precognition, decided to utilize a more unpredictable rhythm of attacks.  The trio were pretty fast and have psychic powers on their side, but they swung wildly and depended more on instinct.  Their methods left them vulnerable to attacks on pretty much any side, as long as one was fast enough to take advantage of the gaps in their practically non-existent defense.  After dodging their claw swipes, barely in some cases, James countered with punches and kicks aimed at their ribs, chests, and faces.  Each of his blows came at varying speeds and added a variety of feints to his style.  One moment he seemed sluggish and vulnerable, the next impossibly fast, switching speed and style at the last moment.  His method overwhelmed their precognition and landed numerous blows.  He smashed their Vader helmets and sent them reeling.  Then a short moment later, they exploded into Grist.  Killing them with his bare fists and feet did hurt a bit since even though they weren't as heavily armored as his Sprite or that Imp who was blasted by the beams, they still had a fair bit of protection with the Vader prototyping in addition to some elements of the one James threw in.  He walked over to where his weapons are and recovered them with slightly numb hands.  He saw more Imps left as he looked at his Sprite, who was cleaving through the majority of them by his lonesome.  There also appeared to be another man dressed in white, shooting at them with his guns.  He sported some nasty looking cuts on his chest and stomach, and he had some gashes on his face.  Miraculously, his trenchcoat is still perfectly fine and his wounds didn't appear to deter him.

_Goddamn, I am loving this shit._  With that thought in mind, he charged towards where the others are and leaped headfirst into the carnage...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 4, 2011)

Talking to Lily made Akira feel a little better, but he still couldn't bring himself to talk  Julius. His FEELINGS were still unclear he needed a time to considered what she had proposed. He finally take in the scenery of his planet , he stood up  and looked. 

"Wow"



"A whole village on a cloud ?" " It looks like that's the only place where the lightning dosen't strike" BOOM !!! "Well I guess not as much, it also looks lighter over there, gotta make my way down I guess."
Akira walked down a flight of cloud stairs , it seemed as his every step was heralded by the thunders song. It was not a hostile thunder like the type that wake you up on a stormy night, it was more of a tranquil thunder. As if it was inviting Akira, as if he had finally arrived.

-====> O yes , I remember this place it was called.....
-====> I must have forgot , sorry Mr.Akira 
"Goddammit not you again , you have to be the most annoying piece of-"
-====> I remember now,  DD told me before
-====>  Welcome to the Land of Clouds and Lightning 
"Obviously it's the land of Clouds and Lightning , cuz there's nothing here besides fucking Lightning and Clouds !"
-====> I thnk you mean Clouds and Lightning 
"SHUT THE FUCK UP" 
-====> you're not nice and you hurt my feelings, 
-====> I was be talking to you anymore , and that's that Mr.Akira 
"Thank black Jesus ," O look I'm already at this village." " I  guess talking to retards is a good way to pass time. Next time I'm on a road trip I'll have to remember to call Julius." Akira looked around at the village he was in, it looked totaled and war torn. Similar to ghost town or Berlin during WWII. Akira looked around for any sign of life but there was none there was only a sense of suffering.


"Oi oi ! I there anyone in this shithole ! Come on goddamit , not even a imp ?" " Hey don't you dare make fun of our village" Said a little black chick. "What in the world , that's the neatest thing in the world. " Akira knelt down and started to poke it "It's like a digimon or some shi- OWW" The chick started pecking him in the forehead furiously.  "Get the hell off me , are you crazy." Akria threw the chick at a decayed tree in the center of the village. He started to examine his head. "You better not have drew blood" bird sat there knocked out with swirly eyes. " O shit , are you okay , I didn't kill you did I ?" 

"FEEBLE FOWL, WHERE ART THOU PAYMENT. ODINSON CALLS FOR HIS GOLD DOST THOU  FULFILL SAID TAXATION" A roaring viking with an axe on his back came riding a cloud into the village. He started at Akira and the chick, he sent an evil killing intent at the both of them. He was still ignored. He pulled the axe of his back and threw it at them separating Akira from the chick. "What the fuck, you could have killed me if I didn't dodge" The viking grabbed the chick off of the ground  and his axe and said this "Not only will his majesty find out about this OUTSIDER ! In your midsts , but we will be taking the chick as payment. Chicken noodle soup is a favorite among the arena combatants. " He jumped back on his cloud and raced off. Akira grabbed the end of the cloud's tail and hung on for dear life.  "Your not getting off that easy you fucker , when you threw that axe you cut a little of my fro. THERE'S NOT A FUCKING BABER ON LOCAL !"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

*PROCEED AS THE SEXUALLY CONFUSED GREEN TEXT SUGGESTED*

Taking the advice of the hermaphrodite robot and a very insistent arrow etched into a cliff face, you arrive at a gathering of birds being harassed by a large alligator.



They tell you their woesome tale:

"Oh if only the legendary wizard would appear! Maybe then we could get some food from the tiny bit of water that The Sky Master hasn't stolen for himself! But alas, this alligator likes to bite our heads off!"



Naturally, you do the polite thing and encase the beast in ice.

Instead of gratitude, they flip the fuck out.

You inquire what the hell they're doing.

THE WIZARD HAS AWOKEN! BUT WHERE IS HE??? OH I WISH OUR SAVIOR WOULD PRESENT HIMSELF AND LIBERATE US FROM THE DESOLATE EXISTENCE THE SKY MASTER HAS LEFT US IN! THEN WE COULD LAY FORTH OUR ADULATION TO HIM IN THE FORM OF CEREMONIAL DANCES!


They appear to be complete morons and this has been an utter waste of time. No value whatsoever could possibly be attained from talking to these brainless feathery assholes.

You continue to the second gate.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2011)

*Elsewhere on LOJAN...*

In the land of Noir the raven caws, where darkness devours and darkness gnaws.
Where midnight tides crash onto the plutonian shore, flies the raven Nevermore.
Where time and space are eternally bled, the raven looks to rest its head.
Where even death fears to tread, the raven finds the sentinel in red.

Where entropy reigns and harmony dies, at The Lighthouse of Ages the sentinel lies.
On a solemn hill on a black sand beach, the lighthouse lies where fire's warmth can't reach.
At this nexus of power light finds no release, thunder falls not, all storms do cease.
In this land free of constraints, the sentinel takes pause and the sentinel paints.

Perched on his shoulder the raven gazed.
With cold avian eyes the raven appraised.
Brush glides across canvas immortalizing the scene.
Capturing forever this realm of the marine. 

Some time passed, the portrait now complete.
He could no longer dwell here, he had a certain someone to meet.
Nevermore could sense their time together was at an end.
And took to the sky, leaving the sentinel to fend.

"This land certainly suits him", the sentinel thought.
Perhaps in this land, his brother would find what he sought...
Their old lives had come to an end, and anew they would start.
And with that thought in mind it was time to depart.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 5, 2011)

*Kill some more*

James ran towards his Sprite and the man in white, killing any Imps in his way.  They weren't as dangerous as the five previous ones he faced and they mostly consisted of fish prototypings, those robot things, and some tiny elements of the Vader Prototype.  He estimated that he slaughtered more than a dozen of them already.  As he approached them, the man in white turned in his direction and said, "About time you woke up and did something, you murderous jackass!  I'd apologize for my rude language, but you deserve every enmity I give you."

More Imps came, and more shots fired.  Accurate as always, the white-coated gunman was putting holes where their eyes should be and sometimes kicked their heads so hard, they comically spun 180 degrees and broke their necks.

"Who the fuck are you and why are you on my fucking property?  And before you say something, yes, I consider this my goddamn property."

Heads and arms flew off as James did what he does best.  He was a barrier of blades, even though he wielded only one, and the underlings foolish enough to meet him head-on were shredded.

"Right.  Stealing the house of another and murdering its occupant now makes you its rightful owner.  Clearly I should have studied more law, otherwise I would not have missed such an obvious ruling."

The combination of rapid gunfire and hacking blades were taking their toll on the horde.  The Imps appeared to be demoralized now and their oncoming rush is becoming less like frenzied attacks and more like resigned halfheartedness.  Running was useless, they felt, and if they were to die, they might as well have it over and done with.

"Wait a fucking second, you're Julius aren't you?  I recognize the sarcasm and your irritating tone.  I should let these things gnaw on your flesh, but I promised I'd be the one to off you and a man keeps his promises."

"And Sherlock finally figures out the mystery!  Yes, I am Julius.  I am also the one who was saving your ungrateful ass earlier by helping out your Sprite.  Then again, having an unrepentant killer thank me is a rather disconcerting thought."

"Wasn't planning on thanking you anyway, you high-strung dipshit.  I think we should just shut the fuck up now and keep killing these persistent asswipes."

"Finally, something I can agree with."

The trio consisting of James, Julius, and Berserkersprite were clearly turning the tide.  The Imps were being drastically reduced in number and after nearly half an hour, all of them were gone except for one who actually tried to run.  After untold amounts of frustration, Julius was not going to let any one of those things live and proceeded to shoot the back of that Imp's head as he was scurrying away.

"That was pretty cold right there, Jules.  We might actually make a man out of you yet.  You'll still be second to me though", he smirked. 

"A man is not defined by what he kills, you simpleton.  Anyways, we should recuperate and prepare for that 'fight' ahead of us, which will no doubt be as one-sided as we imagine.  Akira will regret challengi-"

A sudden loud roar from the skies cut off him off.  Julius and James turned to where it came from and saw a Dragon Ogre, more draconic than the pair Berserkersprite fought previously.  Its other traits included the armor James threw in and the granite-skinned being James encountered previously.  To top it all off, it wore a fedora.  The winged beast opened its jaws and vomited out a fiery red-orange beam.  Both Julius and James had dumbfounded expressions on their faces, practically saying "Oh shit" without even speaking it.  Thankfully, Berserkersprite managed to intercept it in time and even batted the beam right back to the beast.  It roared in pain and frustration as it was hit by its own attack.  The Sprite then fired a cannon shot at its armored head, stunning it as a result.  As he was about to fly up to finish it off, James said, "Stop!  I'll kill it but you'll have to...help me."  Julius chuckled and retorted, "I bet saying that must have hurt.  You loner types usually have that sort of reaction when admitting the need for others.  But I'll spare your fragile ego and stay out of this.  You and your Sprite should be enough."

"Go. Fuck. Yourself.  Usually I'd have a better comeback than that, but this thing is getting back up and I've gotta finish this."  He turned to his Sprite and ordered, "Aim your sword at the bastard and when I say to throw it, you do exactly that."  James then jumped on his Sprite's excessively large sword and said, "Throw!"

Julius could not believe his eyes when he saw that remorseless murderer actually surf a flying sword which was speeding towards the Dragon Ogre.  He has seen plenty of bullshit in his time but this might just actually top all of them.  The most ridiculous part is that it might _actually work_.

And work it did.  The sword impaled the Dragon Ogre straight in the chest.  It still lived, but James somehow foresaw that and jumped to the beast's throat.  He hung on to it and slashed and stabbed at the soft flesh, spilling blood.  James laughed like the maniac he is and continued to tear its throat apart.  When the Ogre tried to get him off with his massive talons, James grabbed his knife and threw it at the monster's eye.  Another roar of pain and frustration followed as the beast reflexively attempted to get the knife out of its eye.  By the time it did, it was losing consciousness and was dying.  Numerous slashes to the throat tended to make that happen.  The Dragon Ogre was crashing straight into the ground and when it was close to touching down, James let go of the beast, got on the ground, and dashed away with all his speed as to not get crushed by the falling dead Dragon Ogre.  It hit the ground with a booming thud and then exploded into a nice amount of Grist, which James collected.  The killer smiled in satisfaction and laughed as he saw Julius' utterly bewildered expression.

Both knew this was only the beginning however, and there could only be further ridiculousness ahead.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 6, 2011)

*First Battle!*

Panting slightly after ripping the shirt, Valen contemplated what he should alchemize next. He'd have to make better choice than whatever came to mind it seemed. He had the STEEL REBAR but what could he use to make it better? Activating his modus, Valen flipped around through his various items until he came upon....

...

Glowsticks.

Yep.

After all, a glowy metal stick is far more dangerous than a regular metal stick right?

​
Well..., Valen wasn't sure if it would be any more effective, but it certainly did look cool. Sort of like a lightsaber almost. Just without a proper handle.

Suddenly Kiddsprite tensed, as much as an intangible being can tense at least. Valen tilted his head back and caught a glimpse of a black silhouette skulking and slowly approaching. Yellow eyes gleamed out of the darkness. It seemed like Valen's alchemy binge would have to wait a while longer.










​The imp leapt out and began to attack Kiddsprite, focusing mainly on it's hair. Kidd fought back, dark green skulls streamed from his hands and wrapped around the imp. Valen's attention was broken though when he saw more movement out of the corner of his eye. A helmet wearing imp approached him menacingly. Valen raised the SHOW STEELER and pointed it at the foe in what he hoped was a menacing way. The imp was not visuably perturbed by this however, so Valen decided to try a new tack...

A single minute later, he was lying on his backside reaching for the Show Steeler.

*"Right, diplomacy is not an option it seems...."* he muttered to himself as a table went flying over him from the direction of the sprite's fight with a group of Sanzu Imps, all of whom were obsessed with ripping out Kiddsprite's off color hairs. He brushed himself off and glared at the imp. Unimpressed, the imp brandished its claws and started reaching for Valen. Valen however, decided that he was getting nowhere and that it was time for some action.

*"That's it."* He announced to the imp, clambering to his feet and knocking the imp's hand aside with the Steeler. *"I've tried my best to settle this nicely, but since you bloody insist on this, ON YOUR HEAD BE IT!"*

And with that he swung the Steeler down upon the imps helmeted head, creating a rather loud crunch sound and a sizable dent in the helmet. The imp reeled back in shock and Valen pressed his advantage, dealing a swift blow to the side of the imp. Turning on a impulse Valen swung the Steeler in a wide sweep, knocking a platoon of various imps back. The foremost ones, stumbled backwards in haste to avoid the sweep and pushed the ones in back over. 

The first imp had finally recovered and leapt onto Valen's back, exceedingly pissed off now. Valen grabbed it by the edge of the helmet and threw it against the wall of the house, where it crumbled into a pile of grist. Turning to face his companion, Valen saw that Kiddsprite had managed to subdue most of the group targeting him but was struggling against a larger foe. An ogre had finally arrived.

Valen hastily dealt hefty blows to the radius of imps that surrounded him and grabbed up as much grist as he could while running over to his companion. 

*"Any ideas for dealing with this guy?"* He asked, panting slightly from the exertion.

*"Yes, but none that I can readily put into action unfortunately."* Kiddsprite replied, scowling. *"If Liz and Patty were here, I could easily deal with this ogre. Unfortunately, only one thing can be prototyped at a time, so I and only I showed up here."*

*"Well, crapppp...."* Valen said, lifting the Steeler.

The ogre grinned a large, misshapen grin and swung a fist at the pair. Valen dodged aside and looked for any possible weak spots. He really didn't see one. Or two. Or any number other than zero. Kiddsprite glanced over in Valen's direction and said, *"Listen, I'll hold him off for now, go and try to make something more powerful that your current weapon!"*

Valen nodded and bolted for the stairs, picking up some fading grist in the process.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 7, 2011)

Julius still couldn't believe what he saw "He surfed... a sword. That is incredibly sil....", Julius fell to the floor in a fit of coughs. The vitality gel healed his wounds but did nothing for his fatigue and it just dawned on him how truly tired he was. He tried to stand but flesh and sinew wouldn't obey the command. He did a quick inspection of himself and was slightly crestfallen at the shredding of his business suit by vagrant imps but thankfully the coat was fine. Julius switched it out for an identical backup pair but still it wasn't the same.

"Please don't tell me you are worn out after one little battle.", sL spoke as he returned to the rooftop. "Some leader you are.", he scoffed.

"I've been fighting for the better part of six hours non stop.", Julius spoke, anger evident in his voice. "The past thirty minutes of which I've been guarding your worthless carcass sleeping beauty.", Julius uncaptchalogued a bottle of wine and some glasses and popped the cork. "I swear you people are running me ragged." With delicate precision he poured himself a glass and drank deeply.

"Aren't you going to pour me a glass?", James asked rather tersely.
"Didn't know you drank.", Julius replied back, "And if you did I thought you drank horrid brews like Budweiser, But... here.", he hesitantly poured him a cold glass of wine. "You can keep the gla....", he stopped mid sentence as he saw sL nonchalantly toss the empty glass over the side of the roof. "Well okay then."

"So what's next?", James inquired.

"Well YOU are going to go around this property and find some workable objects so you can alchemize some better weaponry.", Julius gave him a glare and a cursory glance. "Some new clothes wouldn't hurt either."

"Fuck off."

"And i'm going to stay on this roof here and take a breather for a freaking moment as I build up some new levels for your stolen property."

"Whatever.", and with that sL set off to begin finding some objects for alchemy.

"You will also want to alchemize something that can fly.", Julius called from over his shoulder but he wasn't sure if James heard him. "Finally some relaxation", he said to no in particular. "At least for a moment."

He brought up his server controls and proceeded to renovate the heck out of that house.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 8, 2011)

*Proceed to alchemize*

James goes back to his house and decides to find material suitable for alchemizing new equipment.  He goes up to the kid's room and looks at his vast collection of action figures.  James immediately picks out this one and .  They certainly looked imposing enough.  He immediately knew what to make from these two figures.  There was also another figure of .  Ah yes, the one from that Dead End Game video. James definitely was going to take that one. He captchalogued the three figures and set off for the kid's parents' bedroom.  He scrounged through it and in one of the cabinets, he found a gas-mask and a taser. God knows why the fuck those things were there, but it really doesn't matter as long as James gets some useful gear.  He captchalogues those items as well.

James sets off for the rooftop and proceeds to utilize the Alchemiter.  He combines this figure with the current sword he has.  Costing 2000 Build Grist, 3000 Silver and 3500 Plutonium, he makes the *Battlenizer Blade*.  Seeing as James has quite a bit more than 10,000 of each item, the cost wasn't too big a deal.  As for the weapon itself, the blade is almost taller than he is, but its width still doesn't come close to his Sprite's sword.  The sword has a circular pommel, which balances out the weight of the blade.  Placed at the center of the crossguard, there is an eye-shaped object with the number 0 on it.  This object is actually apart of the crossguard itself.  What purpose this object serves is still unknown, but there would be time later to figure it out.  James next combines the  with his ragged trenchcoat.  Costing 3000 Build Grist, 4500 Garnet (he stole them from sN via GristTorrent) and 5000 Petroleum, James creates the *Kaiser Overcoat*.  It looked less like a coat and more of an oversized cloak/cape.  It was blood-red and whenever James moved, the Overcoat seemed to "flow" of its own accord.  The thing gave the vague impression that it's alive, but something like that is just too ridiculous to be true.

There were still other items James wished to utilize.  He was curious to see what more he can make with the alchemy process.  He combines the third figure with the gas mask and at a cost of 300 Build Grist, 100 Silver, and 120 Petroleum, he makes the *Deadened Game Face*.  The gas mask is now mostly bone-white and also has a visor shaped like the figure's that he combined it with. The visor is colored blood-red, much like the color of his Overcoat.  Next, he combines his combat knife with the taser.  Costing 600 Build Grist and 200 Silver, he creates the *Electroshank*.  The one on the receiving end of that would have quite a shocking reaction!  Wearing his new Overcoat and mask with pride, James felt he was ready for anything this game could throw at him. 

James jumps back down from his roof and finds his Sprite roaming around, likely in search for something to kill.  He was very proud of his Sprite, truly the closest thing he has to a kindred spirit.  James decides to converse with it.


*Spoiler*: _Spritelog_ 




sL: Nice work with the Imps there
sL: I knew prototyping that thing was the right step
sL: Hopefully you and me get to kill more together
sL: Like a man and his dog, bonding over murder.  Nothing could be more touching.
*Berserkersprite: RAAARRRGGHHH!!!*
sL: Not quite the response I expected
sL: Being consumed by savage bloodlust apparently cost you the gift of speech
sL: But I might just have a way to solve that problem...




James gestures for his Sprite to follow him.  Both enter the dead kid's room and James finds the corpse still there.  The thing was starting to smell and it was about time someone put it to use.  James picks it up and throws it at the Sprite.  He sees it change before his eyes.  It becomes...not all that much different.  The only thing new is that instead of a vaguely dog-shaped steel helmet, there was now the face of a short-haired young man with a slightly oval-shaped face.


*Spoiler*: _Spritelog_ 




*Berserkersprite: I'm...alive.
Berserkersprite: And I'm wearing Guts' Berserker Armor and know things that I really shouldn't know
Berserkersprite: I don't want this 
Berserkersprite: I don't want any of this!
Berserkersprite: I was happier dead, with my friends and family.  SOMEONE SEND ME BACK!!*
sL: Oh fuck, I think I just made the worst mistake ever
sL: You went from vicious, loyal companion to a pathetic blubbering piece of shit
sL: What have I fucking done
*Berserkersprite: YOU!  YOU DID THIS!*
sL: Yeah, and I'm regretting it
*Berserkersprite: Like how you regretted killing me?  Oh yes, I know under that ridiculous mask, it's you.
Berserkersprite: Hey, why not kill me again?  It's what you're good at after all!
Berserkersprite: It's what we both want, a perfect win-win situation*
sL: Shut up, just shut the fuck up, you suicidal, weak-willed, emotional piece of fucking shit
*Berserkersprite: I'm not shutting up, you murdering asswipe!
Berserkersprite: Either you send me back, or I FUCKING KILL YOU INSTEAD!*
sL: Ohohoho, it looks like there's still a bit of my former Sprite's viciousness
sL: You may not be completely hopeless after all
sL: I do hate to say this, I really do, but killing you is a bit beyond my power and even if I could, it would be a mistake to do so
sL: After all, you are supposed to help me, whether you like it or not
*Berserkersprite: Help you!?  No, I'm killing you right here and now!*
sL: That's beyond your power as well, seeing as you're bound by the rules of this game, most likely
sL: But I'm sure you knew that already
*Berserkersprite: I hate you
Berserkersprite: I've never hated anyone as much as I hate you in this very moment*
sL: At least that's a step up from WAH WAH WAH KILL ME I WANT MOMMY AND DADDY AND FRIENDS AGAIN
sL: That was some damn quick progress. I honestly have to congratulate you
sL: Though I might have been too hard on you in the beginning.  It really must suck to be brought back to life, torn away from some pleasant afterlife, only to find you have to serve the one who killed you in the first place.
sL: You have the power to kill your murderer, yet you can't, since you're bound by the rules.  Really, it must be so painful
*Berserkersprite: Ggghhrrrrrrr...*




With a smirk and a chuckle, James ends his Spritelog.  It felt satisfying to gloat about his victim's inability to avenge himself and the fact that he was torn away from his loved ones.  In fact, he now thinks that this is one of the funniest jokes he has ever done.  Bringing a victim back to life only to have him be a mere servant, despite his newfound power.  It was truly marvelous.  But James was less amused when he saw an armored fist coming at him, a blow too fast to dodge.  It hit him straight in the face, knocking him to the floor.


*Spoiler*: _Spritelog_ 



*Berserkersprite: At least I can still punch you, asshole.*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 8, 2011)

"Hmpf trifle wretch I'll show you my worth in battle !" He made a sharp tun with his hover cloud that flung Akira into a near by cloud roof. He crashed all the way down due to it being decayed. "2nd time I feel through a roof in the past 24 hours , it doesn't hurt any less " "Get up young bravado where is your gull now" "The viking lifted his fist and opened it to show the chick "Make haste or this chick will meets it's en-"   Akira flung a 2x4 at the  viking , he swatted it out of the air "Hahaha such cheap tactics shall get you no where, you are no Loki" Akira was already behind him putting the chick in his TCG MODI deck. "Here lil guy you'll be safe in there." "How did you get behind me and get the young fowl in one motion." "Obviously I used the 2x4 as a distraction while grabbing the chick. I don't usually fight directly" Akira said with a shrug without facing him.  Akira turned and threw up the F-U sign by sticking his middle finger up " Ready bitch ?" "I shall crush your flamboyant hair beneath my grieves !" 
















Akira back-flipped to widen the distance then he circled around the Viking thinking on how to beat him (if I get in close I'm dead, I need to make an opening. I got it !)  Akira kicked rocks from the ground in unison with his AT's rotation , making for precise hits at the Viking.  The rocks bounced off the Viking with no damage , this in turn only enraged him more. He rushed at Akira horns first , Akira grabbed the horns and kicked the viking in the back of the head. He tried to back flip off the Vikings back into safety but he was caught mid-air and pucnhed in the gut he was sent flying towards a nearby house.

Akira held consciousness but couldn't stop himself from vomiting. (Argh I'm way over my head. Hell I've never had my ribs broken , I'm pretty sure I can tell they are. Dammit !) Akira looked over at the Viking now dragging the axe on the ground creating sparks that signaled Akira's demise. (It ain't gonna end here ! Not at all !) Akira grabbed a shard of glass quickly of the ground and rushed towards his foe. He made a feint motion to confuse the hulking viking and flicked the glass in his exposed eye hole. The Viking roared in pain and threw his Axe in Akira's direction. The Rider did a barrel roll of the way; the place where  it had hit was sliced into, house and all ! Akira was stunned for the first time he saw felt true fear. The Viking rushed at a paralyzed  Akira and grabbed both his arms and pulled until he dislocated them. Akira had a let out a blood curdling scream. "Hahaha where's all that gull now ? HAAH-" Akira kneed him while he was talking. The viking head butt Akira out of reaction Akira skidded on the ground. The Viking  spit out of his blood filled mouth. Akira slowly got up with his arms dangling from his side and said this.

"Even if my death is at the end of this tunnel, I gotta purse ir till the end. If I die that mean HE was better than me. Plain and simple" 
"YOU CHEEKY BASTARD YOUR HEAD WILL BE MINE THIS DAY !" The viking ran towards his axe and picked it up. Akira would have tried to intercept him but he knew it was useless. The Viking ran towards Akira while he was still standing there holding his ground. He stared to drift out of consciousness when the Viking brought down his axe. Akira awoke and dodged at the last second. But he didn't get out unscathed there was blood dripping from the area between Akira's neck and shoulder. He dropped flat down on his back. "Hmpf you tried but alas you are nothing but talk boy. I'll admit your agility is commendable but alas you fight like a coward. Now bleed out like the dog you are, giving you a warriors death is out of the question." He walked back to his hover cloud when a voice called out.

"Yo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) I'm not done with you yet." Akira said poking his chest out still bleeding with dangling arms and a huge gash over his left eye The viking sighed and grabbed his axe and screamed out "FOR ODINSON" And grabbed his axe with both hands and rushed back at Akira. At that time time had slowed down for Akira (How'd I get into this mess ? I barley know what's happening. I'm about to die right ? That'd suck I really wanted kick Juilus's ass........Wait for that same reason I can't die here, I've looked at his back for to long ! It's about time I surpass him ! What's this burning feeling in my leg? It really stings it feels horrible! Like a million little needles pricking you at once Get out . Get out !) "GET OUT" Akira screamed with the Viking a foot away from him. He instinctively raised his right leg as if he was kicking the air. There was a quick flash of light but nothing happened Akira feel to one knee. The viking slightly stunned regained composure  "Ahh Ha. Nothing happened ! Your dead now ! HAAAHAHA!"   Akira feel out from his body being used up but still was able to speak. It sounded as if he was about to go to bed. "Idiot your already dead, whatever I just dead cut your right down the middle from the taint to the top of yer skull. heh heh" Akira passed out. A delayed blood spurted from the viking and his body began to shift apart  "huh ?" He exploded into grist and health gel none of which landed on him.

A shadow loomed over Akira's downed body.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2011)

*Julius: Don't Do Much of Anything*

As the minutes passed and the house grew in size, Julius grew more and more bored. Perhaps the fact that he was coming down from a massive adrenaline high had something to do with it. He tried to get up but his body protested, it was still not ready for anything else but sitting.

More time passed with Julius left to himself, until a sprite came floating by him. The monster's monstrous sprite, but it looked different this time.... oh god.

"I... am so sorry.", Julius said to the rather mournful looking sprite.
"That makes two of us.", it grumbled and then disappeared as soon as it appeared leaving Julius' loneliness unbroken.

God damn it what was taking sL so long? He wanted something to do that didn't involve monotonous architecture. Well grumbling wasn't going to do anything productive. Perhaps it would do him good to put everything that happened so far in perspective and to collect his thoughts?

Yes, he would keep a journal. As leader it was his duty to do so. Now he just needed to find a journal or something suitable to write in.

Bringing up his server commands he searched the dead kids room looking for anything he could write in and found a note book. Only breaking a few things he dragged the book up to his current residence.

He flipped through the book, rather nice, leatherbound with only a few pages written on. This would do just fine, he tore out the few used pages and began to write....


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2011)

*Entry 1: Musings *

I am not even sure why I decided to keep a journal, sure it's partly to quell my current boredom and a way to collect my thoughts on these current happenings, but it's also more than that. I think part of me wants someone to one day find this journal, whether it be in a dingy chest or clenched in my dead hands, and that part of me wants them to read it. I don't know what I seek from this, perhaps to be judged by unbiased eyes, to get reaffirmation that what I have done so far was right. Or perhaps it is a simple as I just want to leave behind a memento, proof of our existence, proof of our struggles so that our memory does not fade into the white noise of eons. But before I get into my success and failures I believe it would be best if for a moment I reflect upon the life I lived before this madness before it all began.

I have not lived what anyone sane would call a 'normal' life, not to say my life was bad mind you, but there is no denying that it was _different_. While most people my age were goofing around playing football or trying to impress the fairer sex, I was off at the shooting gallery improving my aim or working on a case as a sleuth. Too say I was not popular with my peers is an understatement, for all intents and purposes I was a self imposed pariah, though I did have a small smattering of older friends in the area. Besides those token moments most of my social interactions occurred via correspondence via letter or via the internet. Do I regret giving up my childhood to delve head long into a world of cynicism? Part of me does but  that part is rather diminutive, the truth of the matter is that I have always been in that world of cynicism and abject loneliness, ever since the night terrors started....

Dreams are portrayed as gateways to escapism, a means to escape to a happier and simpler place of wonder. At least for most people, if I have ever dreamt a pleasant dream then I do not recall it. My dreams have been one never ceasing nightmare that began when I was around the age of ten. When my beloved mother and father perished. The cause of their death is still unknown to me and my brother always forbade me to investigate into it for some inscrutable reason. They were buried in a lonely cemetery near our villa and that was the end of their story in life. Needless to say this was quite a traumatic event for a young child and shortly afterwards I dreamt solely in a dark and lonely kingdom that I have recently learned is named Derse.

For reasons unknown to me I was the first to be awakened to the true reality of the situation we were groomed to face. For many years I heard strange whispers as I dreamt in my lonely tower. Voices that whispered strange prophecies, voices inquiring of me to remove my glasses and stare into the sky. Naturally, I refused until just recently out of fear (and how I wish I would of kept refusing), but try as I might I could not escape those damned whispers. Music would not drown them out, nor would my own inner voice. It was hell, but I endured. 

But to say I escaped from the snare of their whispers unscathed would be a lie. Over time I would find my self doing odd things on whims such as messaging complete strangers and in some cases befriending them for no reason I could think of. Was this due to some hidden influence that those things had on me? I came to accept that answer as the truth, though I did not like it I learned to live with it. Sad to say I was already used to manipulators, one in particular was rather direct....

At times in my life I was often messaged by a rather enigmatic man. He had no account that could be traced and spoke near exclusively in white colored riddles. Often times he would goad me into responding by committing a crime and daring me to apprehend him, often giving me the location and time that said crime would be committed. I was never able to catch him, never able to find any evidence that he didn't mockingly point out to me after I meticulously went over the crime scene. After the fact I would receive another message telling me of some lesson that could be learned from this or how I could do better next time. I despised this arrogant, seemingly all knowing creature with my full being and was glad when his messages became increasingly infrequent and abruptly stopped all together. Until just yesterday when he messaged me again...

He has something to do with this game, the creatures of my dreams play some role too, and strangely enough it appears by all means that my brother does as well, him and all the other guardians that have raised us. Funny how all the loose threads in my life are converging in this game. I will find some answers here.

Which I guess brings me to this game of ours that we are playing together....


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2011)

Funny how such a seemingly benign game can permanently change the lives of people forever. Of course I had my intuitions about this "SBURB" game long before I even learned of its existence or the fact that I would be playing it, a gift from those creatures I guess. 

When I woke up on the morning of the game, I raised a toast to new beginnings, part of me knew that it was the end, but I could have never guessed how the end would come. Meteors, fiery death which rained down from the sky. Had our playing this game inadvertently lead to the  destruction of our home planet, to the deaths of billions? No, I quickly came to the conclusion that we were not to blame, after all others played this game besides ourselves, the end of life on earth was nothing more than a cruel certainty of paradox space that we managed to avoid. But are we the only ones who did? After all as I said others played the  game, did they survive their entries? The lack of anyone else here would indicate otherwise, but is it possible that they have their own separate games? I would like to think so, and part of me believes this to be the case, but I cannot say one way or the other. Look at me I am  rambling...

Baseless speculation does me no good at the moment nor will it do whoever reads this any goo. For now I will recap recent events in hopes of putting things into perspective. I will warn in advance that while I will try to maintain a certain level of fairness for the sake of telling an accurate story, I might on occasion slip into my own personal bias. 

Our personal game session consists of nine members including myself. Their names are Peter (solarNeandethal), Simon (Handle: heavenBreaker), Bruce ( IronMonger), Joey or Joanna (MechanicalEmpath, either does not know their real name or refuses to disclose it for some reasons), Akira (anime$wag), Valen (melodiousDiscord), James (Handle: strifeLord), Lily (GodlyTemptress), and finally myself Julius (IllustriousInquisitor). In addition to the main players it would appear that we were each accompanied into the medium (the name of this weird place we now reside) by either a parent or an older sibling (a younger sibling in hB's case), the exception being sL who apparently entered alone. I am guessing that his tendency to murder everyone he meets has something to do with it (only a slight exaggeration). I should now give you my personal opinion on all these people but at the moment my view is far too clouded by my own anger. Suffice to say you will learn how I feel about these people in due time.

I now take you back to the morning that this all began. After my morning drink of wine I began to contact those who would play this game with me. In some cases I feigned ignorance on matters concerning the game (though I would hardly call premonitions and intuitive feelings concrete knowledge in the first place), but in the end some basic cohesion was beginning to take place. Due to several of the participants (sL in particular) only being connected to the group at large through me, I unintentionally assumed the position of pseudo-leader. Though I was not very fond of this development (if you could not tell I have a certain aversion to most people, and leading them in particular),  I begrudgingly accepted the responsibilities of this mantle in the best interests of all who were participating. 

Some of our members did not take very kindly to this new development, and my attempts to impose a semblance of order were met with resistance. The main instigator in this was anime$wag, who initially thought we should have no leader (which is pure balderdash), and then eventually fancied himself as the proper leader (even more ridiculous considering the fact that he is a rather immature fifteen year old boy who has no intrinsic knowledge of the game we are playing and has dreams of playing the hero). This situation spiraled out of control in a public memo that I opened for our group, no doubt exacerbated by my decision to name James (who is a rather unsavory character if you have not yet guessed) my second in command. While this may seem a rash decision, I did and still do trust in his ability to kill and maim. 

After some pointless drama, chock full of stupid feelings and emotions, I rather abruptly challenged a$ and hB (who sided with the former) to a duel on the latter's planet. If they thought my way of handling this was wrong then they could prove it in battle. They accepted and from there, there was no going back. In some ways I regret my handling of the situation, my first failure as a leader, but while hB can handle himself in a fight, I am skeptical of a$'s ability to do the same. Needless to say I am confident in our ability to successfully win this battle and restore order, and while gT and sN sided with the two of them, they will not interfere in this fight. gT as of this writing has yet to even enter and would have little chance of making it in time. And of sN I could not possibly be worried less about his combat prowess. Last time I heard from him he was posing as an enlightened Buddha. I have the backing of both ME and IM in this and while mD claims neutrality I know he too would back me if push came to shove...

The mechanics of this game allow one person at a time to enter this medium. Their entry is facilitated and in some cases assisted by another participant known as the server player. The server player is then the next to enter, becoming the client of another player who fulfills the role of server for them, forming a cohesive chain. The server player's main function initally is to deploy several items that begin the entry process and post entry to manipulate the environment of the client player in such a way that benefits them. We will focus on the former. Three items of importance are deployed at the beginning, they are the alchemiter (which allows the user access to some weird hybrid of alchemy), the totem lathe (which shapes totems into various shapes, a process required by this alchemy) and finally the cruxtruder (which releases these totems and also releases a rather peculiar object called a kernel sprite). After releasing the kernel a countdown begins, and said player must complete a certain task before they are allowed to enter. This task varies from player to player as each gets a free item they must create. In my case it was a palette swapped version of myself but in other cases it was something as simple as a puzzle. It would appear that each entry item is harder than the last, which makes me worry for the final player in our chain, gT, as her item promises to be rather difficult. As I am not aware of everyone's entry items (nor do I care much to learn to be perfectly honest) I cannot fully elaborate on any potential meaning to be found in what we had to accomplish. As for myself I believe it was a test of self, a true leaders greatest opponent is themselves and perhaps by completing this task I was made a slightly better leader, forged in the fires of my own personal hell. Or maybe I am assigning meaning where none can be found? I don't know, but one thing I am aware of and would like to focus on are these kernelsprites we each received.

What an enigmatic mystery these little things are. We each received one and each had to prototype (combine it) with some household item or something of significance to the one who prototyped it. Failure to do so before entry would result in disaster. The characteristics of whatever we threw into the kernel are then transferred to our enemies upon entry, and while you are only required to prototype once before entry it is possible to do it twice as I did. I am still not sure combining my Watsonsprite with a statue of Nidhogg was a great idea, but I will have to live with it regardless. At least the former's intrinsic characteristics of loyalty will ensure my sprite's obedience and hopefully counteract its rather malevolent nature.

 I think there is something to be learned about everyone from what they threw into their kernel, much like you can tell something about a man by the kind of dog he owns. sN, the first one to enter opted to combine his with a pet fish, and while this is a rather boring and plain item to throw into the kernel (especially compared to some of our more exotic sprites) its simplicity is an asset. Valuing simplicity is seldom a bad thing. Though I am at a loss to explain the symbolic layers that Optimus Prime constitutes. I am quite sure that there is no symbolism there actually, just sN being sN. hB's in comparison is rather simplistic as well, continuing the trend of our groups robotic fetish he combined his sprite with one of his giant mecha's from this testosterone laden show he liked. The mantra of doing the impossible resonates with him, striving to be more than you are is the constant undertaking of all of mankind. The others are likewise simple, IM's father issues can be seen in his Vader sprite, ME's sprite is a combination of both male and female robots showing a deep level of gender confusion, a$'s darkseid sprite shows a lust for power, mD's Kidd sprite shows a deep desire for harmony. As for what my own sprite means in my opinion I will leave for later, and as Lily has yet to enter she has yet to create a sprite. I guess this just leaves James'. Again rather simple, lust for murder is incarnate in his brute of a sprite, though the second prototyping of one of his victims seems to indicate a level of sadism. Speaking of his sprite it is starting at me rather oddly. Probably wondering why I am using it's former journal. I guess this is a good place to end my first entry. I realize in a way this was more of an elaboration than a pure recap but they are often one in the same. Perhaps after the battle I will reflect more on these events...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 20, 2011)

Akira blinked twice due to  the blinding light from above, he rubbed his eyes with his arm and sat up. He was in a room not unlike his own he was shocked, everything was like his room on earth except the walls were covered in sky blue and it was a whole lot cleaner. He looked out of his sky roof and saw the massive blue orb that reminded him of the sun. He was astounded everything from the porno mags under the bed to the Urkel doll in the closet said this was his room yet it was not. 

"What the heck is going on here ?" "And how the hell did I end up here ?" He ruffled his hair and thought "Last thing I remember I was...." He slowly placed his hand on where he had been slashed by the viking. "So I'm dead...." He fell back on the bed and 2x facepalmed. "I guess I jumped the shark on this one right ? Goddamn it I really fucked up."

-====> No Mr.Meany Pants your fight with your Denizen's underling must of woke you up. 

-====> Sometimes drastic events like that will cause a person to wake up early. 

-====> Early bird gets the worm as they say.

"Heh heh, I don't know why I laughed at that in all honesty. But thanks for coming back to tell me what's up. Sorry about earlier, with the whole yelling at you thing. Is my body okay by any chance ?"

-====>Well I got scared when I saw the you get cut but last time I looked a pretty blue lady picked you up and dropped you off by the chickens.

Akira's eyes started to swell up and turn glassy. "Thanks mom, hehe."

-====> Are you okay ? Your eyes look like little candies.

"Shut up dude it's nothing. So what do I do next ?" 

-====> Just have fun until you wake back up. You could always fly around, just jump out of that window over there.

"Welp I guess anything is better than staying in this room all day. Let's go!" 

Akira dived out of his window along the side of the enormous tower immediately regretting his decision.

"


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 21, 2011)

Akira began to drop along the side of the tower, flailing around like an idiot. "Crap Crap Crap Crap !" He tried using his arms like a bird would but that only delayed his fall in a cartoonish  fashion. He calmed himself only minutes away from dieing and flew near inches from the ground. "Yahoo! Yes this is awesome !" "Haahaha". 



He was so giddy with delight and joy he didn't notice where he was flying and crashed into a few prospitan bystanders , he waved to them in a apologetic manner and continued his flight. He flew straight up until he saw a cloud that had a image in it. It was a depiction of two young men fighting imps and ogres alike. One carrying a pair of pistols the other a broad sword they were destroying them like they were nothing. Akira knew the moment it met his eyes he was looking at Julius. He clenched his fist and smiled. "This fight ain't gonna be easy from the look of things. But then again if it was this wouldn't be much of a fight now would it ?" He chuckled and drifted along prospit. 

Finding himself bored waiting for himself to wake back up he flew a little bit more until he came across a giant chain that seemed to connect it's moon. The chain it's self was bigger than some of the buildings. Akira put his hand on it and started to fly around it to increase his speed. He started out slow, but soon he was zooming around it he let it go and flung out of control. "Thissssss issss awesomeeee !" A new tower luckily he landed perfectly into the room. There was an Xbox 360 and One piece posters abound and whole  library of Xbox classics. Out of curiosity he ejected the disc that was in it; when he found the game he new who it was. "Mass effect 2 huh ? Let's have some fun Peter heehe." Akira wasn't much of a prankster but he enjoyed a nice laugh now and again. Akira looked for some thing funny to prank with. He found it, a jar of Vaseline lying  on Peter's dresser. He emptied the Vaseline on peter's hand and tickled his nose and waited for the inevitable comedy parade.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 26, 2011)

*










Oh its only Akira. You react as you would be expected to react if you woke up with a black man hovering over you.

Why the fuck is your hand covered in vaseline?

And what is with these weird ass pajamas?

Last you remember was entering the second gate...is this what happens when you go through there?

So many questions to ask!*​


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 26, 2011)

​
Open Dreamlog

*Spoiler*: __ 



SN: Oh.
SN: Uh...
SN: Hey...
SN: Hey there, Akira.
A$: goddammit peter crack a smile or something
A$: alot of precise planning went into that prank
SN: I suppose you're right
SN: When it comes to pranks you're simply the best there is.
SN: I guess that's why I have this crap all over my hand
SN: I thought for a second I was sleep fa...something or another...
SN: Anyway what are you doing here? And what is with these really fruity pajamas?
SN: Last I remember I was going through the second gate.
SN: Is that where I am now?
A$: I wish I knew myself
A$: last I remember I was almost cut in half
A$: then I guess I passed out and woke up like this
A$: you think we're tripping balls or something
A$: last thing I ate was hot pocket
SN: Well if you're unconscious then its something sleep related...
SN: And then you woke me up...
SN: Maybe this is some weird matrix shit or something?
A$: more like weird inception shit
SN: Yo dawg, I herd u liked dreams
A$: So what put dreams in your dreams so  you can fap while you sleep
SN: That doesn't even make sense!
SN: But points for effort
A$: I thought we already established I'm the king of comedy
A$: sorry if my nuances fly over your head
SN: The level of hipster irony is like an exploding typhoon of really ugly glasses
A$: Lol it's like Scott Pilgrim in this bitch
A$: I think it might be a good idea to get a status report 
A$: like what we've done in the past couple hours
A$:  and what we're about to do 
SN: Shenanigans.
SN: But to the point I'm trying to meet up with everyone to give them these sweet communicator watches so we don't get lost like that asshole Simon
SN: Speaking of which...hey where's my sylladex???
A$: Why the hell would I know that ?
SN: Insert the obvious black joke here
SN: Do you have any of your items on you?
A$: nope
A$: also fuck you on the black joke
A$: English ppl are weird
SN: Nah, we're just cheeky
SN: But that means we're in like a collective dream or something and these aren't our real bodies
SN: But the dream is at least as vivid as real life
SN: Wait, what's that outsid- HOOOOOOOOOOOLY SHIT
SN: That's a long way down...
A$: dunk ass you can fly 
A$: look 

Akira jumps out of the window and levitates in mid air

A$: pretty cool
A$: eh ? eh ?
SN: I hope I don't have to do some gay Peter Pan shit and think happy thoughts or something

Peter levitates over to Akira

SN: Oh...sweet
A$: That's bullshit  the first time I almost di- 
A$: er, I mean good work dude
A$: another thing about this place is the clouds
A$: looks over there it's me and that dick julius
SN: You ain't looking too hot there man...
SN: And by that I mean it looks like he's kicking your ass...
A$: whatever I probably haven't busted out my special move yet
A$: that's how I'm gonna fuck him up
SN: Just be careful dude. And be prepared.
SN: Pretty sure that's how weird time shit works
SN: If you know the future you can't avoid it
SN: But you can do something to take that eventuality into account
SN: I watch a lot of scifi.
A$: that explains alot
A$: but yeah there's another one
A$: looks like you and some kid with the master sword
SN: That's probably Bruce.
SN: Cool, looks like that's where I'm heading next.
SN: Though I wish one of those would show something about Simon.
SN: Whatever/wherever that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is doing.
SN: Shit, looks like my body is surrounded.
SN: Maybe this is like a bad dream and if I try and wake up I will.
A$: Or maybe if I kick you in the sack it'll you'll wake up

Akira goes to kick Peter but his foot goes through thin air as he pops out of existence like a soap bubble
Akira looks up and sees Peter in the cloud waking up and fighting underlings

A$: Good luck sand ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Peter sticks up his middle finger at empty space and resumes fighting
A$: heehhe
A$: Guess I better get going too
A$: Just concentrate 



Before Akira wakes up he sees Peter surrounded by lightning and clouds dieing as he descends. His eyes widen Akira pops out of existence as well and finds him self in a bed on his planet. He looks up into a window next to him reflecting on what he saw in the dream cloud. He hoped Peter was okay but his minds focus at the moment was his battle with Julius.
"Julius don't worry I'll be there to kick your ass shortly !"


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 30, 2011)

*Getting the hang of things*

Valen ran up the stairs and knocked an imp that was slowly sneaking down the stairs aside and pelted for the alchemiter. He reached the device and leaned back against it, panting heavily. After a minute had passed and he had recovered, Valen spread out his available items in front of him. With the grist he had gained from the fighting downstairs, he should be able to alchemize a weapon. 

He looked at the Show Steeler and set it down. While it was shiny, for all intents and purposes, it was still simply a metal rebar at heart. He would need something with more power in order to take down that ogre. So, Valen sat and looked down at the possible combinations.

He'd need to make a decision rather fast. While Kidd-sprite was certainly strong, Valen suspected that he had limited endurance and stamina. Especially against so many opponents. So. What to do? He considered the items in front of him and snapped his fingers as an idea struck him. He inserted the cards for several items and had just enough grist to cover the cost of...

​
Yes! With the power of these gloves you feel confident that you can best most enemies for a time and spread good music to the world while you're at it! He aimed the blasting part of the gloves (aka the palm) at a wall and triggered the blasting mechanism. The wall was no longer a wall. Or rather it was now a wall with a large hole blown through the middle of it. The debris landed on the beach some 10 yards away. 

Valen grinned and clenched his fist. Yep, these gloves would hopefully do the trick. He collected the remaining cards scattered on the floor and stuffed them back into his inventory before leaping down the stairs. Kidd-sprite was panting heavily, leaning against the wall, a pile of grist at it's metaphysical feet. "*You have... something better than... before?*" He asked Valen, pushing himself off the wall and gliding over to his creator. For answer, Valen extended his hand towards a pair of fleeing imps. They flew a good twenty feet before landing in the ocean. Kidd-sprite quirked an eyebrow and turned back to look at Valen, who grinned. "*I'd say that was better, wouldn't you?*" He asked, lowering his arm. "*Yes. Yes, I would say so.*". He looked up at the sun, which was beginning it's descent towards the horizon once more. "*We should get moving towards your consorts' village.*" Valen nodded and followed his gaze. 

About half an hour later, they had collected everything of use, alchemized a few more items including a few new sets of clothing that weren't as utterly terrible as the first attempt has been and started their trek towards the village


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 30, 2011)

Several moments after his Sprite punched him, James decided to get up.  The whiny little asshole hit harder than he thought, but there weren't any serious injuries.  Well, his pride might have been injured but other than that, he was fine.  James decides to walk out of his house and finds that it has been growing in size, little by little.  Julius must be doing some more renovations.  As long as it benefited James, he wouldn't care.  He then hears barely suppressed laughter and turned to see that it came from Julius.

"What the fuck are you laughing at, jackass?"

"Your mask, you dolt.  It is unbelievably absurd.  It looks like it was designed by an adolescent trying too hard to make something imposing.  I would have thought even one such as yourself would have better sense than to wear such a thing."

"My mask looks better than you are, at least.  You look like fucking shit.  What's the matter, not enough time to lick your wounds?", James mocked.

Julius angrily replied, "Well, I didn't get the benefit of a beauty sleep and two allies protecting my sorry unconscious body, one of which fought for hours straight with no rest, you miserable fool!".

"Oh, so you're still not over that?  How about you try to stay conscious right after dealing with the pain of everyone that you've ever killed, all of them being poured on you at the same time and also getting worse with each step you take!  There must have been hundreds, if not thousands of those deceased assholes wanting a piece of me!".

"Ah, so that was your entry item's ordeal for you.  Rather fitting, and I'd say it was your own fault for being a murderous buffoon.  Needless to say, your sleeping beauty moment still earns my eternal ire, no matter what excuse you come up with."

"I could say the same about your shitty condition.  It's laughable and you look worse than that kid's corpse which I used for my Sprite.  Speaking of that, where is it?"

"I don't know, your revived victim has been appearing all over the place at random moments.  I'm sure he didn't appreciate you giving him a second chance at life."

James could have told him that he knew that from first-hand experience when his Sprite punched him hard enough to fall on his own ass, but he decided to keep that event secret.  "He was whining about it like a bitch", he replied instead and continued, "Said he wanted to be offed instead of having to live again.  Some shit about his family and friends being in the afterlife, like I care about that."

"So according to him, there really is an afterlife?  Interesting.  I still may not fully believe that yet, but testimony from one who has already died is more reliable than most regarding the nature of death.  As for your Sprite, is he at least willing to fight or is he too crippled by grief and winds up being a useless bawling dreck?"

James instantly flashed back to when the Sprite hit him in the face and said, "Yeah, he's still willing to fight and kill.  He may have been a whiny bitch, but he's still got the viciousness of my previous Prototyping and can be pretty damn angry.  And what exactly are you doing with that book?"

"Writing a journal.  You'll most likely laugh at the notion but I feel it is necessary to record our experiences as proof that we existed.  It is a way of living on even after we are gone."  Julius waited for him to laugh and James, not one to disappoint, proceeded to do so and James then stated, "Wow, I couldn't think of anything more useless to do, but hey, do whatever you want as long as it doesn't bother me.  On another note, when exactly is this fight happening?  I can't wait to pummel the opposition and this waiting is getting dull."

"I don't exactly know either, but it can't be that long from now.  The sooner we get this over with, the better.  To tell you the truth, I'd rather be completing the quest on my own planet instead, but this is a necessity that I'll have to deal with.  Akira needs to be humbled, or else he'll drag this entire team down."

"Whatever, as long as I get to smash his face in", James nonchalantly said.  He then went back to his house and headed for the kitchen to find something to eat.  Julius continued to renovate the house and sighed at the madness of it all.  A sleuth and a criminal, working together.  It's a miracle they haven't killed each other yet.  The demands of necessity prohibit it, and as mad as James is, he knows they can't murder each other just yet.  For all his bloodlust, James was still a practical man.  It was the only reason Julius was able to get him as an ally.  If there is one absolute truth Julius knows, it's that necessity breeds strange alliances.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 30, 2011)

With Jame's departure Julius' silence was once more unbroken. But the sprite still hovered around him, just always in the corner of his eye. He knew it was probably upset at him and it was better to just settle there dispute here and now. Slowly he approached it...

Julius and the new and not quite improved sprite spoke at length for several minutes. The two of them easily found common ground and in the end a compromise was reached. Julius could keep the journal in exchange for the promise of a future favor, which both found agreeable.

"Well i'm glad to see at least some people still believe in diplomacy.", Julius spoke to the sprite. 

"Not all of us are murderous pricks like that asshole.", the sprite grumbled. 

"Even if I now have thoughts of unfathomable bloodlust."

"Heh, I think i'm starting to like you."

"What the hell are you two doing?", Julius heard a voice say from behind him. 

"Just having a cordial chat.", he replied. "Your sprite has agreed to let me keep the journal in exchange for a future favor."

"Well ain't that just fucking fantastic", James replied back. "And not that I really give a shit, but if that crappy old book is yours now why are you tearing out pages of it?"

"Oh these pages have writing on them", Julius explained. "The kids writings to be precise, I don't need them and I ripped them out to return them to him."

"Is that so?", James said with an almost menacing delight in his voice as he began to inch towards Julius. Julius knew what he was going to do, he didn't even try to stop him from ripping the papers from his hand. No point in doing so really, he was in no position to piss off the only person actively helping him. "I'll be holding onto these for a while", James spoke as he stuffed the papers into his ridiculous looking coat/cape thing. 

"Why do you have to be such an asshole!?", his sprite half yelled, half cried before disappearing into the lower floors.

"Do you really need to be such a needlessly malicious tool.... actually stupid question, I already know the answer.", Julius sighed and began massaging his temples with his fingers. "Okay enough of this, it's time for us to plot our strategy.

"Strategy?"

"Yes, a strategy. I assume even you with your rather brutish mind knows what one of those is."

"Why the hell would we need one of those?"

"Because it's the smart thing to do? Because strategies are the key to victory? Because our opponents have weaknesses that we can exploit with the proper plan?"

"Yeah I don't really give a shit about any of that. My strategy is 'cave in the head of any asshole who gets in my way.'"

"So you don't care about forward thinking? You don't care about the detailed dossiers I have on the both of them?"

"Nope."

"So your suggestion is we just wing it like a bunch of clueless tools? What a great idea James! I can't believe I never though of it before, excuse me while I go rip these folders to shreds and bash my head into the wall to knock off a few IQ points. Then we will be ready to launch "Operation Caveman Conundrum" or something or other.... has anyone ever told you how incredibly grating you can be?

"It was usually the last thing they ever said but yes."

"Yeah I get it, you are a big bad killer. Well i'm not going to push the issue, I can compensate. Are you ready to depart for Peter's planet then?"

"Wait why are we going there? I hate that asshole."

"Because we are going to bypass my planet and gT's planet, even though it's not there at the moment, and arrive on his planet. From there it's just a hop, skip, and a jump to the hB's. Besides.... you hate everyone don't you."

"Point noted."

"Don't worry I have no intentions of staying on his planet for long, and definitely no intentions for a sandy meet and greet."

"Good because the only thing that moron would be meeting is my fist."

"Yes I know. Now if you and your awful Japanese live action costume are ready to leave your little land of blood and gore, then lets do so. It would be prudent for us not to be tardy to our own battle after all."

"Fuck you, my clothes are way better than your shitty coat and fedora."

"Hats are cool, fedoras are cool. Cheap looking gas masks are not. End of discussion." And with that Julius began descending the newly created steps to reach the roof. Their launch point to the desired gate.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 8, 2011)

Lying around like a useless sack of fleshling excrement wasn't going to get anything done, ME realized. His/her body had recovered already from the beating s/he took not long ago, and it was best to make his/her time on this planet productive. After all, it wasn't as if s/he was made of time. S/he rose up and walked back to the hangar bay where they were just a while ago the peacocks did maintenance work on the Fabudroid. ME did not expect these bizarrely camp creatures to have installed a highly advanced lock system into their armories. Or perhaps s/he did, but after watching the peacock pilots celebrate their victory in a very... unusual manner all forms of higher mental cogitation simply ceased to function. Funnels were involved. Perhaps later ME will conduct an research project on the pleasure-related functions of the simple safety harness. Goodness, can those peacocks do anatomically unadvisable positions.

So it was back to the Peafowl library for ME. It was still as needlessly gaudy and as devoid of people as it was when ME first entered. Every piece of pertinent data had already been extracted from the peafowl databanks, but it didn't hurt to double-check. Besides ME had nothing else to do, so it was better than wasting time being a useless piece of shit all day. S/he activated the data console, and began to shift through every piece of data s/he's yet to analyze. Most of it was foolish unecessary peafowl boasts of beauty and records of peacocks declared to be 'Fabtastic!', which is apparently a title denoting high status in Logas culture. There were a few profiles of Peafowl technology, like the mechanisms responsible for the artificial environment of their biomes, but so much of their technological discoveries were geared towards the advancement of beauty. They even built a machine that automatically re-applies eyeliner in less than 5 seconds. Who even needs something like that?

An hour was spent looking into these records. An entire hour wasted on nothing but idiotic images of conceited peafowl engaging in vanity contests and tech profiles peppered with words like 'it's suuuuper bad for your tail feathers' or 'like that one time, when Ricardo and Manfred made that TOTALLY amazing disco stick that had-'. ME didn't even want to know what this 'disco stick' was, lest the data corrupt his/her memory banks completely. The day seemed like a total waste, until s/he found this.

a popular tune

It was...unusual. Unusual, and, for some bizarre reason that ME would later identify as morbid curiousity, s/he watched the entire video. And then the list of videos that came afterwards. And the first few episodes. And episodes of other shows of a similar topic. It was all so...fascinating. Everything ME needed to know about human culture, it seems, was compressed into one genre. S/he didn't even wonder why a video link to an Earth website of all things was stored into the archives of a civilization of vain birds. It didn't matter. The pinacle of fleshling culture had been introduced to ME, and nothing in the multiverse could ever prevent him/her from understanding its secrets.

Now if only Keitaro would realize that Shinobu is the most biologically compatible fleshling for him, damn it!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)

It looked like Akira was inside one of the broken up houses he had seen before. He had a bandage around his leg and across his chest he was about to get up to see where the hell he was, but then he saw a dieing pink flower on the shelf next to him he remembered something. "Goddammit Lily." He remembered he had made a promise to her about trying to  reconcile things with Julius at least , for his mother. He pulled out the shitty phone he had made and pestered Julius .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



--Anime$wag [A$] began pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II]--

A$: so how can we do this without being awkward
II: Do what exactly persona ?
A$: UMMMM idk
A$: like end all this stuff 
A$: I think we should try to get past all this 
A$: does that sound good ?
II: What an interesting turn of events to say the least.
II: If I remember correctly you informed me last time we spoke and I quote
II: "your ass is gonna be like the marshmellow in my bad ass camping trip"
II: What happened to your boundless amounts of bravado a$?
II: Was it swept away by the rivers of reality?
A$: kk first off you know my name so show a little respect and call me Akira
A$: second off I was gonna fight you but Lily suggested I squash this beef 
II: Now lets say that I do believe you sincerely want to call this fight off due to a change of heart.
II: Which I am not fully convinced due to your insistence that I apologize for your behavior which was the wedge that divided us in the first place.
II: But I believe no one is truly beyond redemption and thus I will accept your apology on the condition that you admit you were acting immature and you cede to me the rights of leadership.
A$: But it was your idea to split us up in the first place sooooo yeah
A$: plus I was doing what a real man should stand up for what he belives in so no
A$: I won't agree to those terms , but If you make me lead I'll just ignore your fuck-ups
II: Please tell me what have you done to earn my respect let alone the right to lead.
II: From your past behavior being my damning evidence you would only lead us to failure.
II: Memores acti prudentes futuri.

A$: you got your team cut in half by a 15 year old 
A$: that makes me a better leader automatically
II: I am not surprised that went over your head. 
II: Many things go over your head.
II: The only thing ruining this team entitles you to is my eternal ire.
II: You are the malum discordiae in this group and I will not tolerate you sabotaging everyone for the sake of foolish pride.
A$: o this self rightous bullshit again
A$: think your smart using latin 
A$: I can speak foreign too
A$: BAKABAKABAKABAKABKA
A$:  means 
A$: YOUR FUCKING THICK 
II: Verbal insults being slung by one who doesn't understand gradeschool latin.
II: Tell me why do you want to be the leader in the first place?
II: Do you really think that I am an incompetent and that you are our only salvation, that you are the angel that will deliver us from my tyranny?
II: Or are you merely an overconfident and naive boy who dreams of playing hero?
II: Praesis ut prosis ne ut imperes.
II: Which translates to "Lead in order to serve, not in order to rule." you dolt.
II: I know perfectly well you rebel because you are unable to admit that you are not all wise, not all powerful.
A$: but your the one that acts almighty in shit
A$: assigning teams and shit like your the it was your birth right
A$: instead of being like Caesar your acting like Caligula 
A$: nvm you run your shit more like a dictator 
A$: guess your more like Stalin
II: What gives me the right you ask?
II: More than you will ever know and more than I care to tell you.
II: Not that you would even understand if I did oblige you.
II: My motives are pure and I can care less what you or anyone believe. 
II: This group is mine to lead until one of true character says otherwise.
II: Gesta non verba.
II: Which again translates to "Deeds, not words" you dolt.
II: When you have the rsum to back your words up then and only then will you have a right to challenge me.
A$: giving people a choice 
A$: already makes me better than you 
A$: Yare yare daze 
A$: translates into "Your a real pain in the ass"
A$: your not some sort of fucking prince you don't inherit leader shit 
A$: your earn it 
II: You are acting like you even have a choice in anything. 
II: You are the so called "Rider of Thunder" are you not?
A$: what the fuck are you talking about
A$: this isn't a fucking fairy tale
II: Ignorant fool.
II: You don't even know about your own title let alone what they are and you claim that you are fit to lead.
II: What a joke.
II: Maybe once you learn your role in this game and then learn mine perhaps then you will begin to understand my position.
A$: maybe once you understand my position and I learn my role 
A$: maybe I can make you understand that your wrong
A$: wait I think I meant to say something more cool
II: The thing is that I am not in the wrong. 
II: My oracles are all knowing, the sources of my knowledge would make you convulse in fear in their presence.
II: I have seen things you wouldn't believe Akira.
II: And I've lived it for years.
II: I have been waiting, preparing, and training for this game for the better part of a decade even if I didn't fully know it at the time.
II: Tell me what makes you more qualified than I?
A$: you are nucking futs
A$: we learned about the game not so long ago and you bitched about gamebro
A$: so yeah I call bullshit
A$: tried to be the bigger man but it's obvious your just shit hive crazy
A$: I'll try to beat some sense into you maybe that will show you my "qualifications" 
II: This fight we are doing right now is nothing more than a mere formality. A token of my goodwill to you and a chance to prove yourself in the eyes of your two harshest detractors, myself and James. As I said gesta non verba.
II: You will fail though and hopefully learn something of humility in the process, but I doubt it. Because people like you never learn, no, refuse to learn from others.
II: You never think about anyone except yourself and you never learn from your mistakes which is why you will never be the true leader of this or any group.
II: I refuse to lose to you, I refuse to lose to anyone so ignorant, so full of hubris and empty words.
A$: if I lose to you , I would have a mental breakdown
A$: someone so shitheaded so pompous so full of fucking bullshit that he looks like a inside out oreo 
II: Empty words that sting me not.
II: Words of a desperate man and nothing more.
II: You know you can't win.
A$: LOL 
A$: you just admitted I'm a man 
A$: must be your subconscious trying to say something your bullshit mouth can't say 
A$: admit it I'm your equal 
A$: no maybe I'm even better....
A$: yeah I've been down on myself thinking that , that I was gonna fuck everything up
A$: and I did fuck up with my mom
A$: but everyone is in the medium safe and sound 
A$: and peter is already unlocking his potential tossing ogres around like fodder
A$: told you you blind shit head I'm a better lead
A$: your still a Shinzan-sha
A$: "Greenhorn"
II: So many words, yet so little substance...
II: So desperate to prove your worth.
II: You try so hard because you know that you are inferior.
II: Inferior to me, inferior to James, inferior to ME, inferior to hB, and on and on.
II: But weakness is not a sin. Once you realize that perhaps we will be able to move on from this dilemma.
A$: what I lack in power I make up for in smarts  
II: Which is why I know your role and you do not correct?
II: Such basic rules of this game are still unknown to you.
A$: ok you have the intel 
A$: but I make up things as I go 
A$: seriously your track record as a leader is pretty shitty , you gotta admit dude
A$: what have you even done ?
II: Let's see, in the past 8 or so hours I have saved James' life twice. Once from the meteors and once when he was unconcious for several hours due to his entry.
II: I have organized this team and ensured we have all entered the medium safely, I have given advice and guidance to most of the people here and more.
II: I have done everything a leader is obligated to do.
II: May I ask what you have done in this time?
II: Bitch about me and run around playing hero on your planet I take it?
II: Have you ever actively sought to help anyone on this team?
A$: I'm not god 
A$: if people don't do for themselves they will just get killed
A$: trial and error ever heard of it great savior juju?
II: And what happens if the first error is the last error?
II: Did you think of what could happen to gT entering her world alone with enemies even stronger than the ones we have faced?
II: If she dies is it simply 'trial and error'? Do we have another Lily in storage that I don't know about?
A$: Keep Lily out of this you bastard 
A$: I wasn't sure but this is it b4 
A$: but now I know
A$: this is the first time I've hated someone some much 
A$: using Lily as a scapegoat your the worst kind of fucking coward
A$: I'll enjoy kicking your face in 
II: Ah didn't think of that did you oh great Alexander?
II: Don't worry I have ME on standby in case she needs help.
II: Like a good leader would.
II: Enjoy that anger Akira, relish in it.
II: For it will soon turn to bitter regret.
II: Me and James are waiting for you Akira.
II: Don't keep us waiting for too long, a leader should always make it a point to be punctual.
II: But it's okay for you to be late I guess, the stragglers always are.
--IllustriousInquisitor [II] ceased being pestered by anime$wag [a$]--


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 11, 2011)

*Arrival in the Village of Owls*

A few hours later, Valen and Kidd-sprite reached the entrance to the village that they had seen off in the distance. As they entered the village, they first noticed several things. For one thing, the buildings did not conform to anyone style and varied in height. Secondly, that as they entered the village proper, owls which Valen could only assume were the land's consorts, began emerging from various buildings. 

The consorts crowded around them, asking questions about them and where they came from. Valen answered as many questions as he could until they reached a building denoted as an inn. With a muttered apology and several excited trills, the two ducked into the building, this one had a sign over the door which denoted it as an Inn. 

​
Valen ducked in through the door and walked over to the counter. A bespectacled owl peered up at him and asked *"Hoo, might I ask, are youhoo? And where did youhoo come fro-hoo-m?"* Valen made as if to speak but Kidd-sprite raised a hand in front of him and floated forward to answer. *"He is a traveler, seeking a place to rest, as for that matter am I."* He paused and added as an afterthought, *"We have traveled from east of here, if it is of any consequence."*

The inn-keeper turned his head slightly and flicked an ear in bemusement. *"I see..."* He shrugged his wings, sending a few odd feathers flying into the air. *"Hoo-ow long can we expect you to-hoo stay?"* At this point, Kidd-sprite turned to Valen and raised an eyebrow. Valen raised both eyebrows back at him and sighed. Turning back to the owl, he said, *"We are...unsure. For now, shall we say, a week?"* The inn-keeper reached below the desk and grabbed a key. He placed it upon the counter and covered it with a wing. *"Our rates are a reasonable thousand Boo-hoo-nbucks per night."*

Valen looked into his wallet and credit account. He had enough to cover a week, at least. He wouldn't really be able to afford terribly much else but... *"Alright."* Kidd-sprite said laying a large Boonbuck on the counter. The inn keeper nodded and uncovered the key and pushed it towards the two. *"Your ro-hoo-m is on the sixth floor. Ro-hoo-m six eleven."*

The two figures ascended the stairs of the inn.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 15, 2011)

*Wanderings*

Through the scorched and arid sands of the first planet in the chain the man walked. His rifles remained slung on his back, for there were no underlings around to hinder him, yet there was nothing majestic either. No sprawling wondrous architectural endeavors undertaken by consorts long since deceased, no magnificent natural wonders to immortalize with paint and canvas, just endless sandy dunes with the occasional consort sprinkled in. It was almost depressing in a way. Perhaps there were some diamonds in the rough tucked away in the crevices of this world but that would have to wait until later.

She didn't appear to be on this world, he would have to search the next one and the one after that and the one after that if need be.... He was really regretting not arranging a meeting point with her, but no matter, he knew he would find her eventually. He might as well just enjoy the journey.

Leaving the first world behind he entered the next, almost tripping on the prone figure on the floor in the process. Well that was an odd place to sleep, especially considering he wasn't the owner of this building, being from the planet prior. He thought of waking him but he could see that he would be roused from his slumber rather soon. It was best he be gone by then. 

It was time for him to search this new planet, The Land of Gorges and Darkness, perhaps she is here...


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 16, 2011)

*Discontention*












Valen unlocked the room's door and the two entered the room, shutting the door softly behind them. Valen let out a small sigh and immediately sank onto one of the two beds. Kidd-sprite meanwhile, drew the curtains to the balcony of the room aside and looked out over the village and the coastal view. Closing his eyes, Valen leaned back against the down pillow and spoke. *"So, what do you think I should be setting about doing next?"*

Kidd-sprite didn't turn around or answer immediately. Valen cracked open a single eye before he did speak. *"I think that you should go around this town and talk to the consorts. Perhaps you should also explore the surrounding area as well. What you may discover...might prove interesting."* He turned around and his glowing eyes looked past Valen into who knows where. *"At the very least, you should seek to improve your skills." *

He walked back into the room and drew the curtains. The glow in his eyes lessened as he turned back once more and smiled. *"You should probably get some rest for now. It has been a long day."* Valen nodded, then tilted his head. *"What about you?"*

Kidd-sprite chuckled. *"I? I don't need sleep particularly. I think that I will go information seeking while you sleep though. It is probably the simplest way for me to assist you."* Valen snorted and kicked his flip flops off on to the floor. *"Perhaps the simplest, but not the most useful."*

Kidd-sprite's soft expression hardened. *"Well pardon me. I think that maybe you should be grateful that I am helping you at all. I am under no compulsion to help you, you know."* Valen opened both eyes and raised a hand in protest. *"I-! Sorry. It's just that having to deal with all this new stuff, plus idiotic friends...well, it's a bit wearing let's say." *

Kidd-sprite nodded, still slightly curtly. *"It's the challenge that the game has laid before you Valen. Whether or not you decide to follow that path is, at least in part, up to you."* He put a hand on the door and opened it halfway. *"Think on things while you await for sleep, Valen."* He said, closing the door softly behind him.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 16, 2011)

Just after they entered the planet, Julius and James saw nothing but an endless expanse of sand.  Julius sighed in disbelief and James grumbled in disgust.  They then resumed to walk towards their destination, towards their destined conflict.

"Fucking hell, this sand!  It's like there's nothing here except that!  What kind of shitty world is this!?," James complained.  Julius then replied, "Normally, I'd tell you to stop bitching, but I share your disdain with this place.  It's so barren, so void of anything resembling beauty.  Whoever created this world must have an astounding lack of creativity."

"This is just making me hate that sN ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) more and more.  At least I'm wearing this mask to stop this sandy shit from getting to my face."

"That ridiculous mask is actually serving a purpose.  Color me surprised.  I guess I won't be as lucky as you are, considering I have no facewear at the moment."

James chuckled slightly and said, "Serves you right for talking shit about my mask.  I swear, when I see sN, I'm going to make him eat this sand."

"What makes you think sN wouldn't want that?  I do recall him being called the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) of Sand at one point, though that could be my imagination..."

"That's a fucking fitting title for him, I'd say.  This place is as terrible as he is.  I'm sure even you would prefer my planet to this fucking shithole."

"Oddly enough, I agree.  You know something is wrong when I would prefer your world over something else."

Shortly after those words were spoken, a fish-prototyped Ogre appeared with drill knuckles and a rather huge-looking sword, similar to James' Sprite, though he didn't have the armor to match.

"Oh this is laughable.  Fish-dominant prototype?  Insultingly easy shit," James claimed.  Julius aimed his guns but James already sped towards the Ogre, sword in hand.  He easily dodged its sword swings, only managing to hit air and sand as the blur of motion that was James evaded with contemptuous ease.  He then leaped upwards to the Ogre's head and lopped it off with a single stroke.  James collected whatever Grist fell from the slain beast.

"Wow, that was kind of boring.  How the hell do you make murder boring?"

"Well James, that might have something to do with this place.  The sooner we leave it, the better."

The pair then resumed walking in the hopes that they leave the utterly dreary hell that is sN's planet sooner rather than later.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2011)

*The Battle In The Sands Part 1*

Though Julius was bothered by the desert winds it would take more than that to dull his senses. Ignoring the burning pain in his throat, Julius bent down in the middle of a peculiar dune and grabbed a hand full of sand, watching intently as it slipped through his fingers and scattered in the breeze.

"Yes.", James said not even trying to hide his annoyance. "That is sand. Everything here is fucking sand."

"Ah.", Julius interjected. "But this sand is different."

"Different how?", James inquired. "It looks like a worthless pile of sand to me, exactly the same as the other piles of worthless sand that cover this god awful planet."

"To the untrained eye it does. But one such as myself can pick up on these subtle nuances." Julius began to sift through the sand until he found a blue tinted gem.

"See look.", he said pointing at his discovery. "A unit of build grist, there was a fight here not too long ago."

"It was probably just that sand ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) passing on through."

"No it definitely wasn't him."

"How the fuck do you know that?"

"From what I know, Peter dropped his use of nerf-kind, which really it's about time since that was a god awful modus. Now he uses something that grants him a limited form of aquakinesis."

"What the fuck is aquakinesis?"

"Water manipulation. He fights with water now."

"Oh, so he's leaking like a woman, is that what you're saying? I could have figured that out during our past conversation with him."

"You could say that I suppose, but I wouldn't. Don't you see though? If he uses water to fight there would still be trace remnants of moisture in this sand. It's as dry as the rest of these dunes, and there is no way such a large amount of water would have evaporated that quickly."

"I still don't really give a shit but okay I follow you."

"Oh you will care shortly."

"And why's that?"

"First of all if it wasn't Peter than who? It wasn't any of the sprites I can be sure of that, and it wasn't any of us. Second, whoever it was that was here didn't bother to kill everything that was. I am quite sure that we are surrounded by underlings at this very moment, and they are coming for us."

"Finally some action."

"Now James would you care to hear how I think we should proceed? I have a great plan of engagement that should give us....", Julius stopped right there as he saw James charge the first underling that appeared in their field of vision. He sighed to himself, wondering why he even bothered and then brought his guns to bare.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2011)

*Battle In The Sands Part 2*

In a blur of motion James began his dance of death. Blade slicing through both air and underling with equivalent effort, he cut down the first few in a mad frenzy.

"Don't tire yourself out!", Julius found himself shouting. He doubted that sL even heard him and really there was no use in telling a guy like him to save his strength for when it would matter. As he saw James disappear from sight he sighed once more and focused on the steady stream of underlings converging on his position from all sides.

Most of them were primarily carrying fish traits so they didn't have much in the way of durability. With steady and well timed shots he dropped the first few with no problem, but as more and more kept pouring in, with progressively better combinations of prototypings Julius found himself hard pressed to keep them back. He didn't like it but he would have to work a bit to win this battle. He pulled out a pair of flashbangs from his trench coat and lobbed them at the clustered masses of imps. It was time to get to work....

James enjoyed murdering fodder as much as the next guy, but man were these imps pathetic. Almost as worthless as chacha imps. Was it too much to ask that these imps at least put up SOME sort of fight before he murdered them all? He was almost about to head back down the dune and see what was happening when a large figure began lumbering towards him....

In a crescendo of deafening noise and blinding light Julius made his move. With silent grace he flash stepped into the nearest horde of imps, and pointed the ends of his barrels at the temples of the nearest pair of imps. They exploded into a pile of grist, but Julius barely registered that fact in the ensuing chaos. He never stopped moving, never stopped firing. He mixed up his attacks with a flurry of pistol whips and leg sweeps and in a matter of seconds only a small group of armored imps remained.

His bullets bounced off their armor, his guns wouldn't do him any good here. But that didn't bother him much, he still had the advantage. He holstered his guns and closed in.

Catching the fist of the first imp to swing at him he suddenly and violently twisted and dislocated it. Ignoring the screams, he delivered a precise elbow strike into the imps temple, causing it to explode into grist. Julius backflipped away from the drill, covered arms of the final three imps. He had them right where he wanted them now. 

Flashstepping behind the group, he kneed the first imp right in the spot where it's spine should be and followed up instantaneously with a swift strike to the back of it's neck. He rushed towards the final two kicking the first hard in the chin with a round house kick which he then brought into a leg sweep to catch the second. Before it could get back on it's feet Julius delivered a flurry of blows to it's throat. Destroying it.

"Well.... that was fun.", Julius said to himself in between labored gasps. "Better go find sL now....", as Julius finished that sentence he saw James, knocked into the air as if hit by a freight train. Though to his credit he landed on his feet in the middle of the dune, only a few meters away from him.

"We got one more left.", sL said grinning. As it came into view Julius could see that it was large, incredibly large. Though luckily it didn't appear to have any of the more deadly prototypings. It's characteristics were mostly fish based, but it did have a large sword in it's possession that was definitely from sL's morbid sprite. It's one eye was locked onto the two of them.

"Okay I got a plan for this one.", Julius spoke quietly as he unholstered his pistols.

"Tell me."

"Oh wow.", Julius replied half disbelieving. "You are actually going to listen to me for once? This is a major step forward in our building of team chemistry."

"Yeah just shut the fuck up and tell me the plan."

"Okay then.", Julius replied. "The plan is for you to follow my lead. Do exactly what I do." And before sL could respond it was II this time who dashed out to meet his foe.

Julius began to put his plan into action. He danced around his opponents wild sword swings with relative ease, frustrating him, causing him to make mistakes. Which was what he needed, for the opportunity he was waiting for came. At the last second Julius dodged another swing, taking in account the trajectory and speed of the swing Julius positioned his body just right that when he front flipped his body came to rest dead center on the sword. And with zero hesitation Julius began to run up the blade, letting it's momentum carry him near the beasts eye.

Glancing he saw James right behind him, he caught on fast Julius had to give him that. And now it was time to end this. Julius jumped, unleashing his clips directly into the beast's eye at the same time. sL was only a second behind him, plunging his sword straight into the wounded eye, killing the beast once and for all.

Sometime later....

That group of underlings was the first and last they encountered and shortly thereafter they came upon what they were looking for. The next gate.

"My coat got soiled", Julius groaned. "Man this is depressing, I'll have to use my backup coat for this fight."

"Why the hell do you care so much about your damn coat getting a little sandy?", James asked rather tersely.

"Because some of us actually care about how we look, unlike you who is content to look like some character from an awful post apocalyptic videogame with that horrid getup."

"Fuck you."

"We can spend hours debating the finery of fashion but I believe we both rather not and we just go through this gate instead."

"Finally something I agree with." 

And with that the two of them left the first world behind and entered the land of gorges and darkness.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)

You are AKIRA MCGRUDER and you've just ended your conversation with the with the BIGGEST DOUCHE IN  THE INCIPISPHERE. You look to find your side wrapped in bandages you remember taking a nasty slash in that spot. You look around and you find your self in a decrepit old house it reminds you of the pictures of Berlin during the Holocaust. You get up from your bed. What will you do ?​
"What the the hell was that ? Clubs was that you ?" The  door in front of Akira started to creep open. He assumed a defensive stance thinking he was in a hostile situation . "I  hate to cluck in but you must settle down. I still haven't applied the healing gel so please settle down." Akira had a confused look on his face when the chicken talked.  "Yo what are yo- ARGHH." Akira's shoulder surged with pain and he sat back down on the bed. The chicken took off the bandages there was a huge gash that still looked fresh. Akira nearly fainted at the sight of it.

"Firstly we should probably stitch this up." The chicken started to sew it up, Akira sunk his fingers into the sheets of the bed and closed his eyes tightly. "Almost done. there we go now let me rub the healing gel on now." Akira was sweating bullets at this point. " *Pant, *Pant aren't you supposed to *pant like put to sleep. Wait your a chicken where the hell would you have gone to medical school ? The chicken grabbed the healing gel from under the bed. "Let's just say I have experience with treating the wounded."  Akira felt sorry for some reason. "Oh my bad, uhh sir. If that's what Chickens like to be called." The chicken laughed and applied the healing gel. "It's alright son you've done us a great deed. Oh and I'm Dr.Drumstick." Akira tried to hold in a chuckle but the Dr was confused as to why he was laughing. Akria had made a hand gesture signaling it wasn't anything.

"So what great deed have I done for you guys ?"  "Ahh yes you were able to fight off one of the Vikings. They have plagued us for some time now, stolen our young men for sport in the arenas. Stolen our women for eggs and food for concessions in the aforementioned arenas. As you can see we are a fairly poor people but when a hero such as yourself comes around; we must do all we can to help thee." "Thanks man I would pay you but I don't have that much grist left." The chicken laughed  "Grist ? Grist is for constructing items, our people use a currency called Boondollars. I believe on other planets you can trade them for grist but that usually a frowned upon thing around the Incipisphere as it causes inflation." Akira nodded with a slightly confused look on his face. "Sooo how do I get boondollars ?" "Well from the texts I was able to obtain from the prospitain archives they say the most common way is to level up. I'm sure you've leveled up from your tangle with the Viking." Akira decides to open up he's level hub. Along with equipping his hoodie and a matching pair of shoes and pants.


"I'd love to ask your more about these boons or whatever but I got to get going in a hurry. O yeah here you go"  Akira opened up his TCG modi and extracted the chick. "O THANK THE GODS. You've returned my beloved grandson to me." The chicken started hugging his grandson in the cutest way possible."You worried me so much !" "Gramps I think I know what the cluck I'm doing !" The chick pushed away from his gramps, and Akira had nothing but laughs for the whole ordeal. "I think I've got something for you follow me."

Akira followed the chicken to another broken up house like all the others. Inside there was a cloud just like flying nimbus except grey. "This is the Cloud Nine it is how the vikings travel. I was able to secure it from the one you had defeated they are worth a considerable amount of boons. They also make it easy to travel across planets, I was going to go move to the  Land of Rivers and Eden. But you deserve this much more than I." 

"Thanks Doc I'll bring it back when I'm finished with what I'm doing." They walked outside and Akira hopped on the Cloud Nine and asked the chicken if he knew the directions to LOGAD. Luckily he did and he gave the directions to get there the quickest. Before Akira took of the Doctor gave a warning. "I had forgot to mention your leg , I was able to heal it but if you use what ever move you used more than twice you might lose mobility. Good luck young man."  Akira gulped. "You too gramps." He rocketed off to the next gate.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2011)

*4th Dimensional Gambits*

"Well..... that's annoying.", Julius spat on the dirt of The Land of Gorges and Darkness as he closed the chat window on his shades. Why did mD have to be such a meddler? Why was he intent on sabotaging this fight? 

"What's annoying?", he heard James say as he reappeared in his field of vision. Probably off killing imps while he was talking to Valen, typical James.

"Valen seems determined to interfere in our fight. We might have to deal with him as well and whoever else he has roped into following him."

"Great."

"GREAT?", Julius yelled. "How exactly is that great James?"

"More people for me to beat to a pulp.", he replied matter of factly. 

"Yeah that would be fine and dandy if we could actually manage it. But even you have to realize we aren't at full strength right now. We are both pretty exhausted. Fighting anyone else in addition to Akira and Simon might be.... problematic."

"So what?", James scoffed. "Are you afraid we will lose or something?"

"Hahahaha", Julius laughed. "I'm not afraid that we will lose at all. Quite the opposite in fact. I am sure of our victory. I just don't want this thing getting complicated."

"That is quite a lot of arrogance from one that was shaking in his awful Italian shoes just a moment ago. Mind telling me where it comes from Sherlock?"

"Of course, considering the fact that you are my team mate I will let you in on my plan. I assume you are familiar with the game of chess correct?"

"Of course I fucking am.", James replied. "What idiot doesn't know what chess is?"

"You would be surprised....", Julius paused before continuing. "You see Chess is a game of gambits and counter gambits and counter-counter gambits. You see through your opponents moves and plan accordingly, but you also plan for the possibility that something unpredictable might come up. Which is exactly what I have done."

"And what is this contingency plan that you are so smugly assured about?"

"Well going back to gambits. An amateur will only move in one dimension single mindedly. I'm not sure a$ can manage even that but we will give him the benefit of the doubt in this scenario."

James scoffed.

"Now your average player can see more of the board such as yourself or Simon and a chess master can see even more then that. They can see the board in three dimensions."

"And you are saying you are the chess master in this scenario?"

"Nope.", then Julius turned and flashed a quick smile. "I'm even better then that. 

"Okay now you are just being obnoxiously arrogant."

"It's not arrogance if you can back it up.What makes me superior is that i'm taking into account a dimension none of you have even thought about, and that is what will give us the victory today."

"And that would be....?"

"Time."

"Time?"

"Yes time. I have already implemented my gambit, though I have done nothing. You see that rock formation over there?", Julius pointed to a rather dull looking formation of rubble. "In the future I will make a point to ask Bruce to return to this time, which will then be our past to drop off a suitcase for me."

"So what are you going to have him put in the suitcase then Sherlock?"

Julius shrugged. "I don't know yet. I'll get the idea when I open it up and see what's inside. Don't worry I know myself, there won't be any uber handgun in there that will shorten the fight. It will be just enough for me to turn the tides if everything goes to hell and we have unexpected disturbances. But don't you see? They are stuck playing with their opening pawns and I'm playing with pieces I don't even have yet."

"Can you even pull bullshit like that off?", James asked. 

"No I can't.... but IM can. You see people assume that time is a strict progression of cause to effect, but actually—from a non-linear, non-subjective viewpoint—it's more like a big ball of wibbly-wobbly...timey-wimey...stuff."

"Kind of fell flat in the end there Juju.", sL replied.

"Excuse me for not knowing the intricacies of time travel.", he replied rather tersely. "It's not my field and i'm not claiming to be an expert in it, but the theory is sound. It's the perfect contingency plan."

"Okay", James conceded. "I have to admit that is pretty fucking clever."

"Well then, lets go see what I left myself."

*A few minutes later....*

And as predicted when they searched the base of the formation Julius found a suitcase, almost in pristine condition and he recognized it immediately as one of the suitcases in his closet. 

"And my theory is validated.", Julius smirked. He already knew the code for this case and within seconds he popped it open. And inside was....

"A new coat?", James groaned. "Seriously? All that arrogant blustering and all you have to show for it is a new coat?"

"Well it was rather nice of my future self.", he replied back. "Even a new suit and fedora. Very stylish and just what I needed. You see this red coat is nice and all but red is more of my brothers color, and I don't feel totally comfortable wearing something...."

"Yeah I don't really give a darn.", James interrupted.

"So rude. But I guess I can take this as a sign that things go smoother than I feared. I guess I don't need any ace in the hole."

"Well that's just great. Now if you wouldn't mind can we get this show on the road."

"Yeah sure just let me put this outfit on." He quickly swapped between The *Smooth Criminals' Coat* and into the new *Blue Dawn Coat*. As he put it on he felt the round lump of metal hidden in his right pocket and resisted the urge to laugh. 

"My cleverness surprises even me.", he thought to himself. "I get it now. I might have to use this ace in the hole on him. It is truly _my _ace in the hole..."


----------



## Didi (Jul 24, 2011)

Was that light Simon glimpsed far away? Or well, something akin to it. But compared to the utter darkness of the caves, the Land of Gorges and Darkness' surface was lighted. Even though it took Simon a while to be able to really see in it. 
He was glad to be out of those goddamn caves though. He had spend hours in them, wandering around, half exploring, half lost, talking to bears and fighting off the many creatures that dwelled in its depths. He had finally found what he was searching for though, the path to Surtr, Fire Giant, and he had taken good care to map the way there. Now he could go there when he was ready to face the denizen, a welcome progress.

Simon was not all too happy though. He was worried about his teammates. After all, he had brought no sort of communication with him into the caves and so he hadn't heard from them in ages. They might be dead! No, best not to think about such a grim scenario. Simon just needed to trust in their strength, and focus on the upcoming battle, or rather, _The Fight_. He wondered if Julius and suckyLoser had already found their way here. If they had, they would probably be waiting at the battlefield he created. He had made some signs pointing there, and the stage itself was the only well-lit place on the planet, with 4 giant floating stadium lights illuminating the area. Simon alchemized them before he went underground.

But it didn't really matter to Simon now if they were there or not, because his first order of business would be to go back to his house and alchemize some shit. He had collected lots of grist by now, and he had climbed up the echeladder to the rung of Debonaire Daredevil. After a short walk he arrived at his house, which wasn't as wrecked as he had expected (but still pretty wrecked nonetheless) and started the much awaited alchemization progress. First, he needed a better cape. This one was totally worn out from all the battles. He combined it with a figurine of Lelouch Vi Brittannia to create the Zero Cape. Stylish and strong, just what he needed!

Next, his glasses. While the design was as GAR as it possibly could be, it needed some functionality. Simon grabbed a copy of Monthly Army Magazine, ripped out the page about nightgoggles, and combined it his glasses to create The Watcher in the Night. Sweet, looking through these it looked like the sun actually shone here! He also needed communication though, so he combined these glasses with his computer to create The Wireless Watcher in the Night. At least now he wouldn't get out of touch with his teammates again.

And finally, he needed to upgrade his boots. After all these plain boots weren't made for fighting. And while Simon had made the best of them against Imps and Ogres and the likes, he knew this battle would require more. Luckily, deep in the caves, he had found a small pool of lava that seemingly had escaped Surtr's blockade. Don't ask how, but Simon had managed to captchalogue it and now was the time to put it to use. He combined them with his boots to create the ultimate, epic, amazing!.... oh fuck that was just lava in the shape of boots which very quickly lost its form.

Hmm, maybe he had to combine them the other way... yes! Now these were the boots he had always wanted. Hard as steel, adorned with a red and yellow flame pattern, these were the Magma Walkers. Simon could put them on, and it felt cool, yet if he kicked, the outside of the boots heated up with the warmth of a thousand suns! Okay, maybe not quite that much, but it was enough to set the air aflame, and the strength of the flames seemed to be directly linked with the strength of the kick. If there ever was a weapon perfect for Simon, this was it. 

And with that, he was ready. And all Simon could think now was "Let them come" .


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2011)

Time seems to stand still for ME. Well, not really, since space is ME's shtick and s/he wouldn't know about stuff pertaining to weird time shit, but ME was now engrossed with the endlessly fascinating videos on human nature. Everything ME knew about how normal humans acted was a lie now. Forget documentaries, psychology textbooks, mythological allegories and the works of Isaac Asimov; none of these preach the truth of human nature as well as the works of Rumino Takahashi, and Saka Hasemi. S/he was even intrigued by the mysteries of the Infinite Stratos Series. How silly, these humans and their use of impractical armor, yet all this pales in comparison to the human drama this story weaves, which even a creature of logic and steel like ME could appreciate. ME could spend hours watching these shows, even days, but for now this takes a backseat, because someone just messaged her/him.   

I wonder by which name I should refer to you?
I know which gender is applicable, but preference and gender do not always go hand in hand.
What do you think?
ME: QUERY: HOW ARE YOU ABLE TO CONTACT ME? 
ME: STATEMENT: ASIDE FROM THE OTHERS NO ONE SHOULD BE CAPABLE OF USING PESTERCHUM, AS ALL THOSE WHO USE ASIDE FROM US HAVE BEEN KILLED BY THE METEOR SHOWERS.
There is very little I cannot do, Jo. That is the best answer you will receive as of the moment.
ME: STATEMENT: MY GENDER IS IRRELEVANT. YOU MAY REFER TO ME IN ANY MANNER, FEEBLE FLESHLING.
See now you're just being rude.
What reason do you have to assume I am flesh and blood like yourself?
ME: STATEMENT: THE UNDERLINGS, THOUGH NOT OF A BIOLOGICAL NATURE ARE NOT INTELLIGENT ENOUGH TO USE SIMPLE COMPUTER PROGRAMS, WHILE THE CONSORTS DO NOT CARE FOR SUCH THINGS. THERE ARE NO OTHER POSSIBLE SENTIENT BEINGS THAT COULD BE INVOLVED IN THIS GAME OTHER THAN HUMANS.
ME: INFERENCE: I SHALL ASSUME THAT YOU ARE A PROGRAMMER OF THIS GAME, OBSERVING OUR PROGRESS FOR REASONS UNKNOWN.
ME: STATEMENT: KNOWING TYPICAL HUMAN CONVENTIONS YOU LIKELY HAVE A COUNCIL OF ELDERLY FLESHLINGS REPRESENTED BY MONOLITHS TO WHOM YOU REPORT TO.
For a Seer, you are remarkably blind, Jo.
I am not human. Nor am I responsible for those who created this game.
The repetitive paradigms that perform that duty belong to a different custodian.
ME: QUERY: IF THIS IS SO, THEN WHAT IS YOUR CONNECTION TO THIS GAME, IF ANY? AND IF YOU ARE NOT HUMAN, THEN WHAT ARE YOU?
My origin will be revealed in due time, your hand in it will explain many mysteries you will encounter. If it helps you any, my name is Yggdrasil, with all the connotations that come attached.
And as for my connection to this game, it is less this game, and more its players, I am interested in.
ME: STATEMENT: YOU EXPECT ME TO BELIEVE THAT YOU ARE DIVINE TREE THAT CONNECTS THE 9 WORLDS AS SAID IN NORSE MYTHOLOGY. THIS IS MOST UNBELIEVABLE.
ME: STATEMENT: HOWEVER, SO IS A REALITY-ALTERING GAME THAT DESTROYS WORLDS AND DEMANDS ROBOTS TO RAISE FROGS. I AM DOUBTFUL OF YOUR NATURE, BUT I SHALL HUMOR YOU NONETHELESS.
ME: QUERY: AND WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY MY CONNECTION WITH YOUR ORIGIN? AS A MACHINE MY MEMORY IS PERFECT. I RECALL NO INCIDENT THAT HAS LEAD TO THE CREATION OF AN ALLEGED WORLD TREE.   
Then clearly your logic circuits must be faulty, Jo. I do not lie.
So if you have no memory of creating me in the past.
Clearly you will do so in the future.
ME: STATEMENT: UGH. TEMPORAL TOMFOOLERY. REGARDLESS, IF YOU TRULY ARE A DIVINE TREE THEN WHAT IS THE POINT OF WATCHING OVER A GROUP OF HUMANS FLAIL AROUND INNEFECTUALLY WHILE A MACHINE SUCCEEDS IN ACTUALLY MAKING PROGRESS IN THIS GAME. 
ME: STATEMENT: THERE IS NO POINT IN SUCH THINGS SHOULD YOU POSSESS COSMIC POWER.
There are limits in all things. And the powers that underly this game are of significant interest to me, although I have no way of directly manipulating them.
But then I have never had a problem indirectly manipulating whatever I want, so it is not a concern.
ME: OBSERVATION: YOU TAKE MUCH PRIDE IN YOUR ALLEGED OMNIPOTENCE. 
ME: STATEMENT: SUCH HUBRIS WILL BE A DETRIMENT TO YOUR GOALS, WHATEVER THEY MAY BE PLANTLING.
Hubris is reserved for those who cannot back up their statements, Jo. You may think you have me figured out, but this conversation is only the tip of the iceberg. I look forward to what you do next, in attempting to continue your facade.
ME: QUERY: FACADE? WHY WOULD I HAVE NEED OF A FACADE, PLANTLING?
ME: STATEMENT: A MACHINE HAS NO NEED OF SUCH SUBTERFUGE WHEN IT COMES TO THEIR NATURE. THIS MERELY MAKES ME MORE SUSPICIOUS OF YOU, PLANTLING. WHAT PROVE HAVE YOU OF YOUR SO-CALLED OMNIPOTENCE?
*[redacted psychoanalysis]*
ME: HOW
ME: STATEMENT: THAT'S NOT POSSIBLE
And now that we've established the chain of command here, allow me to get to the point. I did not contact you, Jo, for an involving mental discourse. Everything I do has purpose. Everything I do has a meaning.
Your role is the Seer of Space, and I have a significant interest, perhaps moreso than any of the other roles, in seeing it properly mastered and put to use. Put down your foolish cartoons and get to work.
ME: STATEMENT: THEY ARE NOT FOOLISH. THIS IS A FASCINATING DOCUMENTARY THAT POSSESSES TREMENDOUS INSIGHT INTO THE MYSTERIES OF FLESHLING SOCIAL INTERACTION.
ME: QUERY: AND WHAT, EXACTLY, DO YOU WISH ME TO DO? THROUGH MY RESEARCH I HAVE DISCOVERED THAT THE GENE CHAMBERS THAT HOUSE SAMPLES OF FROG DNA IN THIS WORLD IS AT THE OTHER SIDE OF THE PLANET. IT IS IMPOSSIBLE FOR ME TO BEGIN THE PROCESS OF MAKING FROGS AT THIS TIME.
Performing your duties in the creation of Billious Slick is important, but that is not the method behind mastering your title. Instead, you should communicate with your Consorts, who hold all the keys to your personal mythology. For one who claims a robotic sense, you severely lack the ability to parse information into the correct channels.
ME: STATEMENT: I FIND IT UNLIKELY THAT THE PEAFOWL WOULD HUMOR ME ON SUCH THINGS, NOR DO THEY SEEM KNOWLEDGABLE ON THE MANIPULATION OF THE FABRIC OF SPACE. ADVANCED THEIR MACHINERY MAY BE, THEY SEEM MORE CONCERNED WITH MATTERS OF APPEARANCE.
Mastering your role comes from within. But to be able to come to a conclusion, you must first face your true self. A facade needs shattering, as I may have mentioned, and demonstrated, previously.
You should try and get along with them, Jo. You do not want to force my hand here.
ME: STATEMENT: I SHALL...HUMOR YOU ON THIS MATTER, IF ONLY TO PROVE THAT NO FACADE NEEDS SHATTERING, FOR THERE IS NONE TO BEGIN WITH. 
ME: QUERY: IS THERE ANYTHING ELSE THAT YOU WISH OF ME TO DO?  
For now, simply spend time with your consorts. They quickly and unsubtly drop hints as to the next quest in your mythology, you no doubt have the mechanical precision of sense to detect them. When you have begun to gain skill in using your inherent power, I will contact you again.
Good luck, Jo. And please, try to have fun.
ME: STATEMENT: FUN IS IRRELEVANT. ONLY THE COMPLETION OF A GOAL SHALL BRING ME SATISFACTION.
ME: QUERY: BEFORE WE END THIS CONVERSATION, I MUST ASK YOU; DO YOU KNOW ANYTHING OF THE LONELY PRINCE? 
Loneliness is a void that can often consume. As for princes, well, mayhaps it would benefit you to learn a little about your fellows. This game cannot be won alone, Jo.
ME: STATEMENT: YOU... NO... YOU ARE MESSING WITH ME ARE YOU NOT, PLANTLING? HE CAN'T... THIS IS A LIE. YES, MOST DEFINITELY. THERE IS NO WAY, NO WAY THAT HE IS... BUT IF HE'S THE ONE THEN...  
ME: COMMAND: ANSWER ME, TREELING! AM I CORRECT IN MY ASSUMPTIONS?
ME: COMMAND: TREELING? ARGH.

Furious was an understatement. ME drew his/her chain wrench and lashed out at the computer, screaming. This was infuriating, both because this tree-thing affirmed ME's worse fears, and because of Yggdrasil's... assessment. That was impossible. The tree-thing was incorrect, it must be. Never, not even if it took ME years would s/he come to that conclusion, ergo, the tree-thing was wrong. Yes, wrong. Wrong as the wrongest wrong thing in the history of wrongness. But for some reason, for some explainable, illogical, irrational reason, a part of him/her knew it was right. S/he needed something to take his/her mind off the sheer wrongness of Yggdrasil's words. ME stormed out of the peafowl library, deep in thought at how fucking wrong the tree-thing was.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2011)

*The Man of Leaves Part 1*

In the Land of Gorges and Darkness, an unsettling breeze blew ominously, ringing throughout the scarred and rocky terrain. Two figures, brought together by a calamity of circumstance, walked to the area where this battle was to be fought.



"You've said that already a few minutes ago", James growled in response.  "Do you have an actual clue on how long it'll take to get there?  I didn't go here to have a goddamn hiking trip, I came to fight!"





"Fine then, guess we don't have much of a choice anyway.  This entire thing is terribly set up.  Feels like we've been zig-zagging all the way here.  Upholding this no-kill policy is going to be even more of a chore than I thought, because I'm irritated as fuck right now and I feel like stabbing someone's eyes out."



James shook his head with a mix of exasperation and disgust, then said, "Will you stop with your fucking fashion comments?  Everytime you go on this goddamn tangent about my clothing, I keep thinking that you're either gay or a woman who happened to have a sex change operation.  Seriously, SHUT THE FUCK UP."



As the two, still arguing as ever, crested the next part of the land, a strange sight lay before them. A whorl of green leaves spun rapidly in place, the contents never splitting apart but remaining in the minature tornado of foliage. A single white leaf blinked into existence above the whorl, floating slowly down into its centre. And then each and every leaf turned white, the whorl bloated out into a shape, and the form of a man stood before them. What appeared to be its head made motions, as if cracking its neck, before a voice sounded out.

["Julius,"] the voice had no echo, no aftertaste. It was simply there the moment it was used. ["James."]

Julius responded by raising his handguns and firing into the mass of leaves. He did not stop until his guns rang empty, and when his guns were out of ammo he responded by retrieving an incendiary grenade from his coat. In the ensuing explosion the leaves were scattered.
​


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2011)

*The Man of Leaves Part 2*

Following this announcement, the leaves stirred before clumping back together into the same shape as before. ["Now is that any way to greet a friend?"] the voice asked in the most casual manner possible.





"Okay Julius, who the fuck is this asshole?", James asked.  "Judging from that display earlier, swinging my sword at the bastard probably wouldn't do any good.  If you've got any other suggestions, I'm all ears.  Shocking, I know."

If the leaf-figure had had an actual face, one could almost swear it was covered in a wide smile. ["If you remember, Julius, my specific wording was that when you knew the answer to my riddle I would "message" you again. And so I will. But appearing here, in such a fashion,"] at this point the figure spread its arms out wide, ["hardly counts, now does it? And excellently deduced, James, you cannot hurt me. Believe me, if Julius had any conceivable method to do so, he would have tried by now."]



["Come now, don't be like that. We're friends, aren't we?"]

"I still don't know what the fuck is going on here", James interrupted.  He looked at the leafy figure and asked in a most direct manner, "Who the hell are you, why did you just suddenly appear, and how are you related to this whole thing?  And what the fuck is Julius' deal with you?"

["To the point, a trait I've always held dear. My name is Yggdrasil, with all the connotations that come attached. I have spoken to Julius numerous times in the past in order to lay the groundwork for certain actions that will be taken in this game, however I do not feel he appreciates the help I provide. Such is my curse. As for my relation to Sburb, it is a strangely circular one, of creation and creator. In the long run, I am simply riding the waves created by the actions of you nine, some larger than others. That is all."]

"That tells me absolutely fucking nothing.  Now do you actually have something useful to say, or can the two of us just go on without you being all mysterious like some cliche piece of shit magic advisor", said James.





"Yeah, I'm starting to get that.  Now I know why you hate this jackass so much."

["Ahhh I do so enjoy making new friends. Are the pair of you looking forward to your upcoming fight? Many paths meet and diverge there."]

"I know I am.  Now shut up and get out of our way, so we could actually get to the goddamn fight.  Every time, it feels like there's some new fucking obstacle to this event.  It's as if the entire damn universe is conspiring to delay this shit as much as possible.  We could have probably gotten there much earlier than this, but no, always something coming up.  Look, all I want is to bash some skulls in.  Now will you step aside, shut the fuck up, and actually LET US PROGRESS!?"

The leaf figure shrugged. ["As you two wish."] It raised a hand, and in a flash of green, another of the arrows was clutched in its grip. ["I suppose I shall go put the rest of these down then. How does a detour through the planet's deepest gorge sound?"]



["Ah Jules, always so demanding. Couldn't you for once just believe I wanted to enjoy the company of friends? So distrustful, it pains my heart."]



["Ah I see, jealous that I've begun talking with the others, I should have known. I never took you for that type, dear Julius."]




["But it feels good to get all those feelings and emotions out into the open, does it not?"] the tone in Yggdrasil's voice could only be laughter. He was enjoying the baiting of Julius far too much. ["James, do you have any confessions of the heart you wish to add at this point?"]

"I burned down my home with my family still in it.  Is that the confession you had in mind?", James responded in his typical manner.

["Nothing we didn't already know,"] the apparation seemed to be fond of the shrugging motion it could make. ["NONETHELESS,"] the voice boomed, ["I think it's time to move on."] He returned back to a normal way of speaking. ["On each land there are teleporters, methods of transports to other parts of this session. When the chance arises, you should both investigate them, useful developments for all of us will follow."]

Yggdrasil stuck the sign he was holding into the ground, and began turning it. ["Now then,"] he spoke to himself, ["Was it this way...or that way?"]



Yggdrasil smirked with his leaf face and kicked the sign, causing it to shift into position. ["Then there's the direct route. I'll look forward to our next correspondance with bated breath."]



["It's cute how you continue to think that will actually do anything."] The single white leaf in the middle of the whorl vanished, the green static of Yggdrasil's power carrying it away. The rest of the form turned back to green, and slumped down into a pile of normal, run of the mill greenery, blown in on the wind, and now, carried away.​


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 6, 2011)

ME was out of his/her element. While s/he went off to sulk and attempt to forget that last conversation with Yggdrasil, something unfortunate and unexpected happened. A couple of peafowl saw how much of a 'rubbery banana' s/he looked and decided to give him/her a makeover. How does that even work? Bananas are not made of rubber, everyone knows that. ME couldn't even protest as s/he was too busy being angry at the obnoxious super-tree to stop them from dragging him/her to one of their automated cloth distribution facilities, or 'Maurice's Dress Shop', as it is called in the Peafowl language. Eventually s/he decided to just go with, as there was nothing ME could do to stop the peafowl anyway.

Unlike normal human stores, Peafowl clothes shops consisted of a series of tubes lined up in an alcove kept watch by a peacock with too many ruffles named Maurice. A lot of the tubes were beyond repair and those that still worked did so only barely, yet another sign of how much the peacocks have fallen from their technological perfection. The peafowls pushed ME into one of the tubes and closed the door. The interior of the tube was composed of mirrors, allowing a full view from every angle. At the back of the door was a console that looked like the ones in the library, but instead of peafowl lore s/he was shown a list of clothes. An extremely vast list. S/he wasn't sure where to start.

While browsing through a catalogue of leather straps ME recalled an earlier conversation with A$. The clothing advertised by his videos did look fashionable. This was a good start. The console had a sample of this style of fashion, and with a press of a red button ME's clothes changed at once. Gone was the thick labcoat and protective garments s/he wore underneath. In place, a totally swag white shirt that practically clung to his/her skin and pants that kept falling down, while his/her neck was covered with chains. Only the chachamask remained unchanged, and ME was relieved that it wasn't removed. ME turned around and looked at his/herself through the mirrors and found it satisfactory.

The peafowl did not. Their laughter eventually died down, seventeen minutes after s/he went back inside the tube and replaced the gangsta clothes with his/her old ones. The A$ unit was going to pay for this. But that would have to wait, as the peafowl were not done with his/her yet.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 10, 2011)

*== 20 Hours before The Fight ==*​
Valen exited the hall of Forseti and thought upon matters. While dealing with Forseti was an important task, he hadn't forgotten what Yggdrasil had told him. If this fight happened, the consequences could be dire and his actions here would mean little. Pondering these thoughts he jumped onto the boat that lay on the isle's small dock. On the other side Kid-sprite waited for him. As they silently headed back to the inn, Valen heard a message notification emanate from his backpack. Reaching behind him, he pulled out his laptop and opened it. A message from ME? He hadn't had any contact with him since the last conversation they had had. Curious to see what the guy wanted, Valen clicked on the message.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*-- MechanicalEmpath [ME] began pestering melodiousDiscord [mD] --*​*

ME: QUERY: DO YOU HAVE INFORMATION ON II'S WHEREABOUTS? HE HAS NOT BEEN REPLYING MY CALLS FOR A PESTERLOG.*

Well that was news. As he had understood it, ME was one of the few others that Julius actually trusted. Maybe even more than he trusted Valen. 

*mD: Now that I think about it, no.
mD: The last time I talked to him was back when I was still at my house.
mD: Is there any reason in particular why you need to contact him?
ME: STATEMENT: NONE THAT CONCERNS YOU, FLESHLING.
mD: Fair enough
mD: How are you progressing in your journey across your land?
ME: STATEMENT: MY SUPERIOR PROGRESS IN THIS GAME IS CLEARLY MORE ADVANCED THAN YOURS FLESHLING. THAT IS ALREADY A GIVEN.F
ME: QUERY: AND WHAT OF A$? IS THE FEEBLE FLESHLING STILL REBELLING AGAINST II'S LEADERSHIP?
mD: I would assume so, the last contact I had with him was asking him to stop being so stupid and selfish a while ago, but he is set on this course.
mD: Also, I am certainly willing to accept that you are superior at some things, but I would take it as a personal favor if you could refrain from phrasing in such a rather...insulting...manner.
ME: STATEMENT: IT IS REFRESHING TO SEE A MEATBAG LIKE YOURSELF ADMIT YOUR NATURAL BIOLOGICAL INFERIORITY. PERHAPS THERE IS HOPE FOR THIS GAME YET IF THE OTHERS SEE REASON AS YOU HAVE.
mD: Fat chance with sL :/
ME: STATEMENT: A$'S MISPLACED ARROGANCE WILL BE DEALT WITH, BUT FOR NOW IT WOULD BE BEST IF CONFLICTS BETWEEN PLAYERS WAS SET TO THE MINIMUM. WE CANNOT AFFORD TO ALIENATE EACH OTHER, INFERIOR LIFE FORMS YOU MAY BE.
ME: ADDENDUM: THE OPINION OF THE SL UNIT MATTERS NOT. ONLY THAT HE DOES AS HE IS ORDERED BY HIS BETTERS.
mD: Okay.
mD: I, for my part, am slowly accomplishing the tasks mandated by my consorts and the land is starting to resume normalacy.
ME: STATEMENT: I AM... IMPRESSED, MEATBAG. IF YOU CONTINUE WITH YOUR EFFICIENT PROGRESS I WILL REWARD YOU WITH A CHANCE TO EMBRACE MECHANIZATION, UNDESERVING YOU MAY BE.
mD: Thanks...I think?
ME: STATEMENT: DO NOT EXPECT ME TO BE THIS MERCIFUL, FLESHLING.
ME: QUERY: DO YOU HAVE INFORMATION REGARDING THE LOCATION OF THE SL UNIT? MY COGITATORS HAVE BROUGHT UP THE POSSIBILITY OF HIM BEING IN CLOSE PROXIMITY WITH II.
mD: I can't say I have been paying attention to his movements.
mD: If Julius is continue to "trust" that person then yes, their movements are probably linked.
mD: Can you locate Julius?
mD: Or figure out where he's heading?
ME: SUMMARY: CONSIDERING THAT THE FOOL A$ CONTINUES TO REBEL AGAINST II'S LEADERSHIP, AND THAT II WISHES TO ENSURE THAT OUR GAME RUNS SMOOTHLY, I CAN SAFELY CONCLUDE THAT HE IS MOVING TO BATTLE A$ AND BRING THE FOOL TO HIS KNEES.
ME: CONCLUSION: HE WILL BE HEADING TO ONE OF THE OTHER WORLDS TO DEFEAT A$. IT IS LIKELY HE HAS BROUGHT ASSISTANCE WITH HIM, AND I REGRET TO SAY THAT THIS ASSISTANCE COMES IN THE FORM OF THE SL UNIT.
mD: Hmm, not good.
mD: I need to finish up things here.
mD: I fear that if I were to simply leave things as they are and attempt to find Julius that when I returned to my world it would be worse off than when I arrived.
mD: I will however, attempt to speed up my progress.
mD: And while I'm at it, I'll see if I can grind some levels.
mD: There hasn't been very much oppertunity to gain experience here, for better or worse.
ME: PROPOSITION: PERHAPS WE SHOULD TO ATTEMPT TO REASON WITH THEM ONE LAST TIME.
mD: Yeah...
mD: I don't know if it will do any good
mD: But all we can do is try and break through their pride and make them see logic.
ME: STATEMENT: AN EASY ENOUGH ENDEAVOUR. I SHALL ASSIST YOU IN THIS TASK FOR YOUR PASSIVE WEAKNESS WILL NOT BE ENOUGH TO CURB THEIR EGOS.
mD: My passivity suffices quite well most of the time, thank you very much, ME.
mD: I will open up a memo and contact everyone in a little bit
mD: I just need to wrap up a few things before hand.
ME: STATEMENT: DO AS YOU WISH. I SHALL FINISH A FEW TASKS GIVEN BY THE CONSORTS UNTIL THE MEMO BEGINS.
mD: Very well.
mD: Let's hope that they've cooled their heads enough to stop this.
mD: I doubt it.
mD: But one can always hope.
ME: STATEMENT: HOPE IS FOR WORTHLESS FLESHLINGS WITH NO KNOWLEDGE OF THE WORKINGS OF PROBABILITY.
mD: I expected nothing less than logic of a machine.
mD: Even if their pestertag is mechanicalEmpath
mD: Where is the logic in tha-
mD: No, you know what?
mD: I don't know, I don't care.
mD: We're working together.
mD: That's what matters.
ME: STATEMENT: I SHALL CONTACT YOU AGAIN WHEN YOU OPEN THE MEMO. TRY NOT TO BE A BURDEN WITH YOUR HESITATION, FLESHLING.
mD: ...
mD: Sure.

-- mechanicalEmpath [ME] ceased pestering melodiousDiscord [mD] --​*​​​



This was...interesting and disturbing. He would try to contact Julius before he left the land and before he started the memo. In the meantime, there were a few loose ends to tie up...


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 20, 2011)

*==19 Hours Before The Fight==*

Valen sighed as he sat down on the bed in his room. Everything that he could do here was done for now. And Kidd-sprite had wandered off somewhere. Lovely.

He pulled his laptop over to him and flipped it open. One last thing to do before his departure. Try to make Julius see sense.​

*Spoiler*: __ 



*-- melodiousDiscord [mD] began pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II] --*​*

mD: Hey Julius?
II: Yes?
II: What is it that you need?
II: I am sort of busy at the moment so please try to speak at a brisk pace.
mD: Sorry, just wanted to know what your location was at present.
mD: I'm just about done on my world.
mD: So I figured that I would meet up with you after I finished stuff.
II: If you wish to have casual meanderings with me in The Land of Jazz and Noir you will have to wait a short bit.
II: I am currently planetside in The Land of Gorges and Darkness, on route to our scheduled meeting place for the fight.
II: Sorry.
II: The Fight
mD: Okay, so let's see
mD: I'll need to pass through LoLWaR, LoJaN, LoRaE, and LoLaG to get there, correct?
II: I beg your pardon?
II: Why would you need to come here?
mD: Well over half the group is going to be there
mD: It makes sense that we should all be in the same place for a while at least
mD: And it will enable me to make sure that A$ doesn't do anything incredibly stupid.
mD: Or rather, stupider.
II: No it doesn't make sense.
II: Not at all.
II: This is not some casual gathering where a collective breeze will be shot.
II: This is an agreed upon duel between four members of our party and as such I would appreciate it if you would not interfere.
mD: Begging your pardon Julius but at the risk of sounding like a proverbial broken record...
mD: This The Fight business is incredibly stupid
mD: Therefore, I think that if I and the others were to arrive there, perhaps there would be a chance for productivity to occur instead of the arrogance of you and A$ assuming that this will make anything better.
II: Please stop trying to interfere.
II: It is getting rather tedious and I already have enough to worry about.
mD: Well Julius, you know what would solve about half your problem?
mD: Not doing this
mD: I would stop quote, interfering, unquote
mD: You wouldn't have to deal with fish beasts
mD: And just good things all around would happen.
mD: And I am not interfering.
mD: I am meeting with the other members of the party and monitoring The Fight.
mD: If that is your definition of interference, then yes, I am.
mD: But you're a smart guy, so I'm guessing that you subscribe to the more traditional definition of interference.
II: Don't play word games with me Valen.
II: You know as well as I do that you intend to get yourself involved in this matter.
II: When frankly it is none of your business.
II: I would advise you to stay on your own planet for the duration of this little skirmish.
mD: Frankly it is my business as it's seeming that I am the one person who gives a fuck about keeping the group working together as a whole.
mD: While the rest of you continue your petty arguments.
mD: So I am going to have to disregard your advice Julius.
mD: I don't plan on getting involved in the fight if I can't avoid it
mD: So long as you keep your leash on your teammate, and you yourself show some self restraint, I shall be content (not happy mind, but content) to sit back and watch.
II: Is that a threat?
II: If you interfere then you will be treated as a combatant.
mD: It is not a threat, Julius.
mD: It is a warning.
mD: A caution.
mD: Now, I have a few things to attend to and you said you were busy.
mD: Let's agree to disagree on the issue and continue on with our business for now.
II: I said it before and I'll say it again Valen, don't play games with me...
II: I always play to win.
II: Now I will give you a warning.
II: A 'caution'.
II: And this applies to everyone so tell IM, or sN, or ME or whoever else wants to come and interfere.
II: That if they want to show up.
II: They better come armed and ready to fight.
II: Please relay this message to whoever shares your foolish point of view.
mD: Now that, Julius, is a threat.
mD: Even if it is technically a warning.
mD: Whatever
mD: Let me know when you feel like being constructive towards winning the game again.

-- melodiousDiscord [mD] ceased pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II] --​*​​​




That...THAT ARROGANT ASSHOLE!!!!!!!! Valen very nearly threw his laptop against the wall in a fit of frustration. Why the fucking hell was everyone so bound and determined to fight the others? What was the fucking point?! Valen heard Yggdrasil's voice in his head.

*["Thus you must learn to balance dealing with them and learning to master your own title. Balance and harmony in all things, am I not correct?"]*

That was going just oh so well.

Valen looked out at the setting sun and put his head in his hands. How the hell was he supposed to fix this...?​


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 4, 2011)

*The Memo Pt. 1*

*== 30 minutes before The Fight==*

As Valen entered the final gate to enter the Land of Gorges and Darkness, he flipped open his laptop and began entering information. Kiddsprite had stayed in LoWaV, stating that there was business to be attended to before he could proceed to help Valen further. So Valen had fought his own way through the lands between his world and Simon's. He had been surprised at how easily he had been able to defeat them, but then again, Kidsprite _had_ trained him for what seemed like a week. 

The Herald alighted upon a crest. He looked around as he'd been taught. No enemies in sight. It was time for one last attempt at logic. He hoped that with the combined reason and logic of ME and himself, Julius at least would see reason.​

*Spoiler*: __ 



*-- melodiousDiscord [mD] opened up a memo on board "Sane People are Overrated Apparently" --*​*

mD: Okay, guys
mD: I know I've already done this before but I figure that I might as well try one last time to talk you idiots out of this
mD: Just chillax and ignore each other
mD: You don't need to start beating each other up
mD: I mean sheesh, do you think any of us like sN?
mD: Yet we haven't started kicking the living crap out of him yet
mD: Have we?

-- MechanicalEmpath [ME] responded to memo --​
ME: AGREEMENT: CEASE THESE FLESHLING ARGUMENTS BEFORE IT RESULTS IN NEEDLESS INJURIES; THE MONSTERS WE ARE FACING HAVE BECOME STRONGER SINCE WE BEGAN THIS GAME, AND THOUGH YOU ARE ALL BOUND IN WEAK, USELESS HUMAN FLESH IT IS BETTER THAT YOU WASTE YOUR STRENGTHS IN ACTUALLY MAKING PROGRESS THAN IN POINTLESS ARGUMENTS.

-- strifeLord [sL] responded to memo--​
sL: Oh shut the fuck up, both of you
sL: This will happen, whether you like it or not
sL: Stop acting like bleeding vaginas and accept this
mD: I'm just trying to make sure we have a chance of winning this stupid game.

-- IllustriousInquisitor [II] responded to memo --​
II: He's right you know.
II: Negotiation has failed, sad to say.
II: It is now time for our actions to decide the outcome, not our words.
sL: I'll negotiate my fist with a$'s face
sL: So technically, negotiation isn't going to fail
ME: STATEMENT: I HAVE HALF A THINKING PROCESS TO CREATE MY OWN SUBFACTION WITH THE MD UNIT. THIS FOLLY HAS GONE FOR LONG ENOUGH, AND MY MEMORY BANKS ARE ALREADY OVERLOADING WITH THE INANE BITCHING THE RETARDEDLY VIOLENT FLESHLING, THE PRETENTIOUS RACIALLY INSECURE FLESHLING AND JULIUS MAKE.FF

-- Anime$wag [A$] responded to memo--​
A$: well well well what do we have here
A$: I apperciate the sentimate my nig but this fight is set in stone
A$: Juju needs a lesson in ass-kicking 101F
A$: just some happens I'm the sub in this said class
A$: guess what mother fucker you just failed your mid term
A$: time to ummm
A$: wait a sec I'm still trying to keep this joke going dog hold up
mD: Akira, listen to yourself man
mD: You're in over your head
mD: I know that it stings to hear
mD: But I've known Julius longer
mD: I know what he's capable of
mD: Don't get me wrong my man
mD: You're tough
mD: But this isn't a matter of toughness or pride or any shit like that
mD: I just don't want to see you get hurt man!
sL: The only joke here is a$

-- melodiousDiscord [mD] banned sL from responding to memo --​
mD: That should help
II: mD your words are wasted on him.
II: When have you known him to logically consider anything at all?
II: Also unban sL mD. What kind of so called negotiator bans one of the participants from the discussion?
mD: The type that is unwilling to permit useless insults that don't contribute anything
mD: Convince me that he is going to contribute something of use to this conversation, and bam, he's back in
mD: But until then, I see no point in letting him derail and insult with reckless abandon.
A$: hey don't come off at Valen like thatF
A$: and call him by his real name goddammitF
A$: learn some respect fuckerF
II: Unban him or I leave Valen. Simple as that.
II: Hard to negotiate when one side isn't there at all isn't it?
II: Also a$ I will be ignoring your childish insults for they are not worth my time.
mD: On the contrary my friend, I could still attempt to convince Akira that this is a forgone conclusion against his favor
II: You do realize that you can't ban him from this conversation anyways right Valen?
II: He is standing right next to me after all, I can just let him use my computer to say what he wants to say.
II: So just make this easy on both of us and unban him.
ME: LAMENTATION: STUBBORN FLESHBAGS...
A$: O sup weird guy
A$: you take my advice with the clothes and stuff ?
A$: Also shut the hell up Julius for once in your try hard ass hole life
A$: I'd like to chat it up b4 I kick your ass
ME: STATEMENT: UPON REFLECTION THEY WERE STUPID AND NEEDLESS. I SHOULD NOT HAVE, NOR EVER, CONSIDERED YOU TO BE AN EXPERT IN BASIC HUMAN INTERACTION FLESHBAG. YOU ARE WORTHLESS, AND YOUR CLOTHING STYLE IS INSUFFICIENT IN DEALING WITH DRAGON OGRES.
ME: ADDENDUM: ALSO THE PEACOCKS THINK YOU'RE TACKY AND SUGGEST YOU WEAR MORE RUFFLES.FF
A$: O well
A$: Fuck you tooF
A$: BITCH
mD: Julius, what in the world would letting James speak through your computer accomplish?
II: I don't know. Let's find out shall we?
ME: STATEMENT: IF IT WERE POSSIBLE TO INFLICT PHYSICAL HARM ON YOU FROM LARGE DISTANCES I WOULD DO SO WITH NO HESITATION FLESHBAG.
ME: WARNING: THE SAME GOES FOR YOU JULIUS, SHOULD YOU CONTINUE YOUR FOLLY.
A$: I'm gonna assume your on your period
A$: which is weird because I assume your a guy
A$: maybe you managed to make yourself some sort of fake vagina used to syphon all your testorone
A$: A mangina if you willF
A$: so sit down shut the fuck up and chill out
ME: STATEMENT: I WAS MERELY ATTEMPTING TO SUGGEST A PEACEFUL RESOLUTION, WORTHLESS FLESHBAG.
ME: STATEMENT: PERHAPS IF YOU WERE LESS OBSESSED WITH CLAIMING LEADERSHIP YOU WILL SEE THAT I HAD BEEN MOST REASONABLE IN MY ATTEMPTS TO CONVINCE YOU AND JULIUS TO MAKE UP, FILTHY BIOLOGICAL WEAKNESS NOTWITHSTANDING.
II: It accomplishes a goddamn shitload, Valen
II: The toasterfucker and the try-hard faux urban asshole are the most grating people I've ever had the displeasure of talking with
II: The former has delusions of being a robot and probably fornicates with anything that has a fuse and the latter likely is shitting himself at the prospect of facing me
II: He's just putting up a pathetic facade, almost as pathetic as he is himself
A$: I brush da haters off ninjaF
mD: See, nothing of value was said
II: I disagree Valen. This is highly amusing to me.
II: I guess if we must take turns debating through my handle then so be it.
II: Also ME, I do not appreciate being threatened. I thought you were above such things.
mD: Perhaps it is amusing to you but it contributes nothing to point I am trying to make!
mD: That point being that you all need to face facts and realize that nothing good would come from this fight
A$: DUDE IT'S TO LATE
A$: Valen stop worrying your self about this
A$: this is my choice
A$: I swear on everything I love I won't let anyone get hurt
A$: I'm a few miles away from the meet up spot so it's to late
A$: but thanks for trying to convince us other-wiseF
mD: I'm not worried about anyone else Akira
mD: I'm worried about YOU
mD: Jegus FUCK!
mD: This whole thing is retarded!
mD: Julius, please man
mD: Don't do this
mD: I promise you that this game will kill us all if we are not putting our collective heads together.
II: A Dead End Game eh
mD: MY GOD
mD: sL IS USING WIT
mD: COLOR ME AMAZED AND DAZZLED!
II: Sounds like fucking fun to me
A$: This cluster-fuck is amazing
A$: and shut the hell up about Dead-end game
A$: Super Sentai is shit anyways
A$: Kamen Rider shits all over itF
ME: STATEMENT: THEN PERHAPS YOU REQUIRE ADDITIONAL THREATS FOR YOU TO SEE LOGIC, JULIUS.
ME: STATEMENT: UNLESS YOU DECIDE TO TAKE THE PROPER, LOGICAL COURSE OF ACTION, JULIUS, THEN I AM AFRAID I WILL HAVE TO TAKE...MEASURES TO PREVENT THIS CONFLICT.F
II: What the hell is Akira talking about
II: Does he know that I actually don't give two shits about what he thinks
A$: I did this one for Relentless
A$: Now shut the fuck upF
II: ME something has gotten into you and I am not sure I like it.
II: Do not threaten me again, unless you are willing to back those threats up, in which case I will be terribly dissapointed in you.
ME: STATEMENT: SILENCE, FOOLISH JULIUS FLESHBAG. YOU WILL OBEY YOUR SUPERIOR CYBERNETIC PEER OR YOU WILL FACE HIS/HER INSERT PREFERRED GENDER ASSOCIATED WITH SUPERIOR CYBERNETIC PEER OR FACE THE CONSEQUENCES DICTATED BY HIM/HER.*


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 4, 2011)

*The Memo Pt. 2*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*II: This popcorn is amazing
II: Every clusterfuck I watch should be accompanied by some damn good popcorn
II: It should be a goddamn law
A$: meh popcorn is over rated
II: If that's how you want it to be ME, so be it.
II: Anyone else want to challenge me to a duel while we are at it?
II: Why not just turn this whole thing into a battle royale? Bring the kids and grandpa while we are at it. Good wholesome family fun for all.

-- melodiousDiscord [mD] banned II from the memo --​
A$: thanks now we can talk in private

-- melodiousDiscord [mD] banned A$ from the memo --​
mD: EVERYONE JUST SHUT UP!
mD: I am seriously just...
mD: /sighs
mD: ME
mD: Is there any way that you can see to stop this...
mD: This...
ME: QUERY: FLESHLING REPRODUCTIVE MEAT STICK SLAP-OFF?
mD: Ummm
mD: Not quite how I would have described it...
mD: But sure, we'll go with that.
ME: STATEMENT: NEITHER SIDE WILL LISTEN TO REASON, MD UNIT. WE ARE UNFORTUNATELY AT THE POINT WHERE VIOLENCE IS THE ONLY OPTION INFERIOR FLESHLINGS WILL CONSIDER. IN FACT, I AM CONSIDERING THAT WE MERELY ATTEMPT TO INSURE THAT THEY WILL NOT KILL THEMSELVES RATHER THAN STOP THE CONFLICT AT ALL.
mD: Damn
mD: Damn damn damn
mD: I cannot find a way for any good to come of this
mD: You and I both know that sL and Julius will outclass Akira and Simon
mD: But Julius isn't listening to either of us.
mD: ...
mD: I was going to ask why you thought that was but then I considered it and decided that you would attribute it to fleshling thought process flaws or something...
ME: STATEMENT: THIS IS TRUE. HOW ASTUTE OF YOU, WEAK-WILLED PACIFIST FLESHBAG.
mD: =/
mD: I'll just ignore that last bit
mD: Shall we attempt to set up parameters for the fight then, after I unban these idiots?
ME: AGREEMENT: THAT WOULD BE ADVISABLE.
mD: Okay

-- melodiousDiscord [mD] unbanned sL, II, and A$ from the memo --​
mD: Okay you idiots
mD: Listen up
mD: If this fight really is going to happen I want to set some fucking ground rules for it.
II: Let me guess, no hard feelings, this drama ends here, and we are not supposed to kill each other?
II: Basically the parameters we had set up before hand, if so then you are negotiating for something already established. Well done Henry Clay.
A$: actually we never set up parameters
A$: dickhead
mD: I meant for the fight itself Julius
mD: Though yes, don't kill each other is very much one of the rules
mD: Akira, knock off the name calling
mD: This is discussion time
mD: Not...
mD: What was it ME?
ME: STATEMENT: FLESHLING REPRODUCTIVE MEAT STICK SLAP-OFF.
mD: That
A$: I'm washing my mouth out with soap as we speak
II: Why do you think it's your right to set the parameters for our fight Valen?
II: Rather conceited of you.
ME: ADDENDUM: THERE IS ALSO THE POSSIBILITY THAT ONE MEMBER OF OUR TEAM IS ACTUALLY A FEMALE MODEL, THUS MAKING THE METAPHOR SLIGHTLY INCORRECT.
ME: STATEMENT: I SHALL ASSUME IT IS THE SL UNIT WHO IS ACTUALLY FEMALE UNTIL PROVEN OTHERWISE.
mD: Julius, I am the neutral party here
mD: It is a right of neutral parties to set terms in a given matter
mD: You should know this
mD: @ME: HA!
II: A neutral party sets the terms for peace, not for a fight.
II: Unless you want something incredibly formalized.
II: In which case I am somehow reluctant to believe that we will all agree to turn our backs, take ten paces and shoot.
II: Especially considering i'm the only one with firearms here.....
II: Actually sure, I agree to your terms Valen. You are sure a sage voice of wisdom during these troubling negotiations.
mD: Julius you are being far sandier than I had imagined possible from you.
mD: Please stop ruining your good image and just let me do my part in this stupidity
mD: It's honestly the least you can do.
II: Considering you aren't doing much of anything, I guess it would be the least you could do.
mD: Are you sure that it's sL next to you and not sN?
mD: Their tags ARE similar and the letters are relatively close
mD: Though I suppose that in retrospect, either of them would be a terrible influence on you.
II: These jokes Valen are about as polished as one of ME's rusty chacha units.
mD: And your pride is making an ass out of you
mD: I'm not asking for much here
mD: Just to try and maintain some semblance of sanity in this mess that you have created.
mD: With Akira's help of course.
mD: Can't discount his additions to this.
A$: yo *insert insult here*
A$: look up
A$: guess who's here ?
A$: sorry to keep you waiting
sL: Came back from eating some food, see I'm unbanned, then also see the fusesucker attempt to make a joke
sL: Unfortunately, said joke has as much sting as a$'s attempts at insults
A$: It's not an insult you ass I'm saying I'm at the spot for the fight just look upF
II: Really?
II: Tell me are you behind the weak looking disheveled kid? Cause I can't see you if not.
A$: I would have had a nice suit but it got a little messed up
A$: this hoodie should suffice though
A$: sorry val gotta jet

-- Anime$wag [A$] ceased responding to the Memo --​*


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 4, 2011)

*The Memo Pt. 3*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*ME: STATEMENT: THAT WAS NOT A JOKE, SL, MERELY A SCIENTIFIC INFERENCE, NOT THAT A MINDLESS MEATBAG WOULD KNOW OF ANYTHING CONCERNING HIGHER MENTAL FUNCTIONS.
sL: Your "scientific inferences" are as accurate as a blind man with Down's Syndrome wielding a gun
mD: Shit
mD: ME, we should hurry to where the idiot quartet is coalescing
mD: So, I'm going to cut this memo off he-
II: You will do no such thing.
II: Valen this is our fight.
II: You will stay out of it, or you will fight.
II: There will be no inbetween.
mD: I will knock all four of you out if need be!
II: HAHAHAHA!
II: Valen now who is being arrogant?
ME: PLEA: I BESEECH YOU JULIUS, CEASE THIS FOLLY AT ONCE.
ME: STATEMENT: YOUR ALLY IS A MINDLESS BRUTE WHO WOULD TURN ON YOU THE MOMENT YOU SHOW WEAKNESS.
ME: STATEMENT: YOUR ENEMY IS A PEDANTIC WIGGLER WHO NONETHELESS MAY POSSESS PREVIOUSLY UNSEEN POWERS THAT YOU MIGHT NOT HAVE TAKEN INTO ACCOUNT.
ME: STATEMENT: YOU WILL NOT BATTLE A$ OR I WILL INSURE YOU WON'T, BAKA JULIUS.
sL: Hilariously, he already knows that
sL: Me turning on him, that is
II: I anticipate these things ME.
II: sL will turn on me some day sure, but not today. And that's all that matters.
II: Also what is a Baka? Is that another one of your honorifics ME?
II: Sorry ME but this fight is going to happen.
II: Looks like that tool is preparing to jump or something, what a moron.
II: If I wanted I could blast him out of the sky right when he jumps.
sL: Hey Julius, this memo should cheer you up
sL: Considering it's a bigger failure than your first one
II: Every memo since has been a bigger failure than that one.
II: This one just happens to be the biggest yet. 
mD: Julius
mD: If you do this
mD: You will regret it
mD: Maybe not today
mD: Maybe not at my hands
mD: But I feel this with my whole being
mD: You are making a terrible mistake if you follow through with this calamity!
ME: EXASPERATION: BAKA BAKA BAKA BAKA BAKA BAKA BAKA JULIUS! I HAVE HALF A COGNITATION PROCESS TO SLAP YOU MULTIPLE TIMES WITH MY CHAINSAW WRENCH, OR WITH A METROSEXUAL PEACOCK.
II: Man my trigger fingers are itchy, it would be so easy to end this right as he jumps...
II: God he looks tacky, that hoodie is absolutely ridiculous looking, also are those rollerblades he is wearing?
II: Man what a naive loser, sL are you seeing this?
II: Who jumps off a cliff wearing rollerblades? He's going to break his ankles.
sL: To think, you said the same thing about my mask
sL: a$ makes me look like a fucking gentleman in comparison
ME: WARNING: WILL YOU SHUT UP AND LISTEN TO ME YOU PRETENTIOUS ITALIAN APE!?
ME: WARNING: I REPEAT; YOU WILL CEASE YOUR BAKA ACTS AT ONCE AND YOU WILL TRAVEL TO MY WORLD WHERE YOUR SKILLS WILL BE PUT TO BETTER USE!
ME: ADDENDUM: AND YOU WILL NOT BRING YOUR STAB-BUDDY WITH YOU.
sL: Yeah I see it
sL: Fuck, it's like we're fighting a circus reject
II: Now now sL. Don't go insulting circus rejects.
II: That's not very nice of you.
II: Hey sL what do you say we give our good friend Akira a nice welcome. He looks so eager, it would be adorable if it wasn't so sad and pathetic.
sL: So eager to jump in a den of lions
sL: It's like an elaborate attempt at suicide
sL: And what the hell is a baka
sL: Is it some made up word resulting from repeated electrical shocks to the crotch
ME: STATEMENT: YOUR INPUT IS NOT NEEDED IN THIS CONVERSATION, FLESHLING. RETURN TO FONDLING DEAD CORPSES OF INFERIOR MEATBAGS OR WHATEVER IT IS YOU DO WHEN YOU ARE NOT NEEDED.
II: You act like yours is ME.
II: Neither of your opinions matter at the moment, yours or Valen's.
II: The only ones that do matter are mine, sL's, hB's, and that suicidal tool's.
ME: B
ME: A
ME: K
ME: A
ME: I WORRY FOR YOUR WELL-BEING AND ALL YOU DO IS IGNORE ME!!??F
ME: ENOUGH OF THIS NONSENSE!
ME: PRIMUS HELP ME JULIUS THE FIRST TIME WE MEET FACE TO FACE I SHALL TEACH YOU THE FOLLY OF IGNORING MY WARNINGS, AND IGNORING ME!

-- MechanicalEmpath [ME] ceased responding to memo--

-- MechanicalEmpath [ME] responded to memo --​
ME: STATEMENT: I-IT'S NOT LIKE I AM FOND OF YOU OR ANYTHING BAKA JULIUS.

-- MechanicalEmpath [ME] ceased responding to memo --​
mD: Alright, I see you three fools
mD: Where is the fourth though?
II: You should be seeing no one Valen.
II: Leave now, or come down and fight for one side or the other.
mD: I will do no such thing you arrogant.
mD: pretentious.
mD: fedora wearing.
mD: Prick!
II: Go on.
II: Is that all you wish to say?
II: You know what that is fine, further insults to me or James can be delievered to our faces.
mD: Fine. For now I have a message from ME, who wished me to inform you that you will hence forth be refered to solely as "Baka"
mD: For now I'm going to assume that it means "He whose vanity and arrogance knows apparently no bounds"
mD: I'll see you three shortly.
sL: This is getting pointless, I'm out
sL: Gonna get myself ready instead of wasting time

-- strifeLord [sL] ceased responding to memo --​*


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 4, 2011)

*The Memo Final?*

Valen sat there. Fraught with anger and bitterness at the idiocy of the others. There was still more to come however. For Julius continued to type.​

*Spoiler*: __ 



*II: My hour of victory is close at hand, Valen
II: I hope you will enjoy this spectacle, it will be well worth watching.
II: And you will be watching from the sidelines, that is where you will remain for the duration of this skirmish.
II: You will feel a mix of awe and revulsion as me and sL clean house and establish who is right and who is wrong.
II: Congratulations, you have front row tickets to the greatest show on LOGAD.
mD: You have taken this to a different level than it was before, Julius.
mD: Before it was simply you wishing to one-up Akira and Simon.
mD: Something that needed to be done
mD: Not something to be enjoyed.
mD: Now though...
mD: Look at yourself man.
mD: You've turned from a leader into a bully.
mD: I will abide by the terms laid out for as long as I can
mD: But I get the feeling that either you or Mr. Loose Cannon will end up stepping over that line.
mD: And then I will intervene.
mD: Just as the crowd might react to a referee making a bad call
mD: So will this audience.
mD: If it a show in your eyes then I will be the audience participant.
mD: Unless you suddenly become lucid and not clouded by your arrogant confidence.
II: Bully, paragon.
II: Arrogant, self-confident.
II: All a matter of perspective.
II: I do not need to justify myself to you or to anyone.
II: You see I prefer to think of myself as a.... Renaissance Man.
II: And I operate under those rules.
II: My honor was tarnished, I demanded a duel. With James as my second and Simon as his second just like in the ages of old. To you this might be wrong but to me and those who think like me it is noble.
mD: Okay, Machiavelli.
II: As a sleuth I am well versed in all forms of law.
II: And right now you are witnessing one of the oldest forms of trial, and yet one of the noblest.
II: The trial by combat.
II: Who is right and who is wrong will be judged by paradox space itself.
II: And you who can not comprehend this and see it as mere bullying or bickering.
II: And that is why you can never grasp the entire scene like I can.
II: All you see is the knot, not the vast myriad of strings that form it.
mD: Do you then find fault with me, since you do not with your own?
mD: Is my perspective then less valid than yours?
mD: We are seeing different scenes here, Julius
II: Once again you fail to see the whole picture.
II: Our pespectives are the same yet different.
II: You stand on the ground and gaze outwards.
II: I stand on the mountain and gaze outwards.
II: Your perspective is not wrong, merely incomplete. It does not encompass the entirety of the mindscape like mine does.
mD: And yet by reaching such a height and view, one misses the details that one may spot while on the ground.
mD: While overlooking a great vista, one feels...ascended.F
mD: I realize this.
mD: But this is all getting a bit to philosophical and while our personal philosophies might lie at the heart of this discontention, it is drawing us away from the matter at hand.
mD: I would still rather not have this happen at all
mD: But I cannot change either party's mind.
mD: I'll accept that loss for now.
mD: So we come to the matter itself.
mD: I have said that I will not intervene so long as you don't give me reason to.
mD: Do you find this...tolerable?
mD: Or is there a border to your mountain that that would be crossing?
II: How amusing.
II: For one who prides himself on the details you have made a startling oversight.
II: Would you care to know what that is?
mD: To hazard a guess, I would say that you intend the fight to be over before I arrive.
mD: That seems like something you would attempt.
II: An admirable guess. But wrong all the same.
II: Must I tell you what it is or can you now spot the large metaphysical boulder blocking your view?
mD: I am not really in a mood for riddles and guessing games, Julius.
mD: Speak your piece and be done.
II: Heh.
II: For all of your threats.
II: Both you and ME.
II: Threatening retribution and worse if me or James stepped over the line against Simon and Akira.
II: You never once.
II: Not even a single time.
II: Affirmed the same threats if the reverse were to happen. If Simon or Akira were to step over the line.
II: And that tells me all I need to know.
mD: I believe that ME and I were both under the assumption that two youths with rather limited combat experience would be less able to out manuever yourself and sL.
mD: Should you wish though, I will gladly make the same condition for them.
mD: I cannot speak for ME though.
mD: Somehow I suspect that he cares less about the equality of conditions and more about your personality and goals.
II: You still don't get it do you?
II: HAHAHAHA, man oh man this is getting comical.
II: It's not the fact that you didn't set those terms, I could honestly care less as they need the handicap.
II: It's the fact that you never even considered it that I want you to see.
mD: So what you're saying is that you're doubting your ability to see through and counter whatever they may throw your way?
mD: Such modesty from you.
mD: I'm rather shocked.
II: Are you intentionally being obtuse or are you really this stupid?
II: Do you not get what I am saying, after all of this repetition?
II: Your perspective is lacking you dolt.
II: You look at two people and see Akira and Simon.
II: But you do not see it all.
II: You cannot or perhaps refuse to see the dark strings that tug and pull on a$'s heart.
II: You percieve him as an innocent little kid that is just confused.
II: But is that really the entire picture Valen?
II: If you believe this to be true then perhaps I must give you a hands on lesson in perspective...

-- IllustriousInquistor [II] ceased responding to the memo --​
mD: Hey.
mD: Get back here!
mD: DAMN IT JULIUS!
mD: What the hell has happened to you that you would change this much...
mD: Jeez...
mD: A lesson he says.
mD: Well guess what Julius?
mD: School's in session
mD: The class: Don't Be A Douchebag 101
mD: Instructor: Me.
mD: and ME.
mD: I guess.
mD: Why the fuck am I still typing this shit?
mD: If I'm lucky, I won't need to do anything
mD: But luck has never been one of my strong points.
mD: Well...whatever....

-- melodiousDiscord [mD] closed the memo --​*



Valen shut his laptop, stood, and looked over to a storm was forming off in the distance. The cloud swirled around and the rumblings of thunder could be distantly heard. There was nothing for it. 

Shouldering his bags he set off for the last leg of his trek to _The Fight_. Only fate knew what was in store for the group of troubled friends.​


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2011)

*Final Thoughts Before The Fight*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 18, 2011)

Akira feel a few meters short of his targets and managed to mile in a pile of rubble, luckily his gigantic hair cushioned some of the blow. He looked around to see if anyone had seen his embarrassing fall. Then he loudly arose from the rubble. 

"Hey you punk-asses, stand up and take this ass-whooping like men." He said with his chest poked out.

There were two young men in front of him On the left there was a man sitting on a boulder with his legs and arms crossed. He had scraggly dirt brown hair and a over bearing red coat that was tattered on the bottom; his jeans were ripped at the knees. He had torn up combat boots that looked like they had seen better days. His face was covered up by a ghostly white gas mask, but Akira could still sense his menacing eyes focusing on him. 

Next to him was a clean cut yet cold looking man. He had a part in his left eye brow, it seemed natural. His hair was olive black. In contrast to the rough looking boy beside him he was clean cut and well groomed . He had a an all blue outfit with a red insignia on his right shoulder; where the pocket would have been.

"I'd be laughing, if it wasn't so damn sad." Said  the scraggly one. "It's time for my blade to see some new fodder. Cutting up imps and shit ain't the same as cutting through human flesh ya know ?  It's like the difference between biting into a crispy piece of toast and a flimsy piece of bread."

Akira started to sweat, he was scared but not to the point of indecision. 

"Now,now Ja-I mean SL, there will not be any flesh slicing to be spoken of. Spraining, pulling, bone breaking sure, but I can not allow flesh cutting at all." Said the clean cut one.

The rough buy stretched out and cracked his knuckles. "Your lucky you fixed your slip-up. Last thing I need is another one of these cannon fodder calling me by my name. " Akira threw a rock at the scraggly ones head.

He put his hands around his mouth and yelled. "Hey ! Are you homos gonna keep whispering  sweet nothings to each other or are you gonna fight me ?!"

The scraggly one rushed at Akira a second after he finished speaking. Akira rushed in as well head first his ATs creating sparks. They were about to collide until the clean cut one intercepted them. He hit Akira with the back of fist and sent him rolling behind him. He grabbed the other boy by his collier "I said we're doing this MY WAY !"  The scraggly one slapped his hand away.

They stared at each other for awhile eventually the scraggly one sat back down on his boulder. Akria on the other hand was spiting out blood, the force of Julius's  back hand had cut his mouth. 

(That was like taking a bat to the face! He's not even serious either.) 

"Listen you rambunctious little ankle biter, I'm a man of my word and as a man of my word I'm going to allow your partner in crime to join you." 

Akira had no choice but to abide, he couldn't fight them on his own.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 23, 2011)

*ROUND 1 FIGHT !*












Most people believed that combat was one of the most vulgar things known to man. That it was nothing more than two brutes concussing each other until the strongest nimrod won. But Julius knew, that with practice it was one of the most elegant forms of art. And art 101 was now in session.
The key to winning any fight was getting into your opponents head. Something that a child like a$ could never pick up on. He already had the decisive advantage getting him so worked up, but he might as well increase his frustration.

Every punch and kick was lazily dodged by Julius, giving off the impression that he wasn't even trying. He quickly took it to absurd lengths, putting his arms behind his back and flipping over Akira when he rushed forward like a bullfighter in the arena.

 "What's the matter Akira, can you not tag me unless it is with a suckerpunch?", Julius mockingly inquired as he chuckled and smiled in amusement.

"Well that was predictably one-sided", James nonchalantly said.
Akira started to feel his face start to puff up. He wasn't hitting him with much force at all, that only made Akira angrier. 

(What the hell am I gonna do ? These dickwads are getting the best of me. There isn't a damn thing I can do about it either !") Akira had thought himself. What was he to do in front of two monsters, the gap in skill and experience was wide; if Akira didn't find a way to shorten it within a short amount of time he would be finding himself eating his words and about a gallon of his own blood.

"Well, you've had your fun, Jules, but now it's my turn", James said.  He sped towards Akira and grabbed the young man's head with both hands.  James then brought up his knee and sent it crashing into Akira's face.  The child flew slightly upwards into the air and came down on his back shortly after.

Akira was on the ground grasping at his face while rolling around in pain. The knee from sL had busted Akira's mouth up, he was was filled with blood. "Guess you're all talk after all, huh ?" Akira held all of the blood in his palm and threw it at sL's mask. He ran past him and drop kicked him in the back of the head. He picked himself up and skated off to create enough distance.

"Ah this is amusing", II began to hum a song in latin as he slowly walked over to the fallen sL. He lowered his hand so James could see it. "I'm always around to lend a... hand to those in need."

James smacked away the hand, and abruptly got back to his feet.  "Fuck off, I don't need your help and you know it.  Now wipe that smirk off your face and watch the show."

James proceeded to walk towards Akira, slightly going faster along the way there.  He could practically see the fear in the kid's eyes. Julius sat back down on the boulder he previously rested upon. He withdrew his sketchpad to bring out a bottle of chilled wine he had been saving. With a swift motion he popped the cork and poured himself a glass. "To good health.", he spoke as he took a drink.

"Are you bastards taking turns !?" Akira said with a scowl.
James at last rushed towards Akira at a speed above the level of a casual jog and vanished from sight altogether.  Akira had a puzzled look on his face for a second, then yelped in pain as he felt a foot colliding with his back.  He was lying on the ground once more, this time facedown.
"I guess your speed in battle matches that of your intellect", James mocked.
"And sL with the zinger.", Julius yelled.

"Since you have more blood on your face than I do does that mean you're double the teenage girl I am ?( That was horrible !)" Akira thought to himself. 

sL yelled and kicked him so that Akira started rolling away.
James yawned and said, "Well, this is about as easy as I thought it'd be.  Fun, but easy.  Get up, jackass, and at least try to make a move.  I don't want to be completely bored."  Akira proceeded to do so and skated towards James at full speed.  "I'll knock that shitty  mask off your face!", he yelled and threw a punch aimed to do precisely that.  James chuckled and casually weaved to the right.  Before Akira could do a second punch, James smashed his right elbow into his face.  But he wasn't done there yet.  He grabbed Akira by the throat before the kid fell to the ground again.

"Looks like sL took your breath away.", Julius belted out. "I guess Akira and Lebron James have something in common, they both choke in the clutch."
Akira thought to himself as he was being choked out. 

(This was as far as I could go huh ? Being smacked around by some bitch and his lap dog. This isn't how I want it to end.....) "Th- THIS ISN'T HOW I WANT IT TO END !" Akira said aloud. 

"What was that, I could only hear you gargling something nonsensical", James mockingly replied.

Akira wrapped his legs around sL's arm in response and twisted his whole body. sL managed to let go, Akira had manged to sprain sL's arm, but not break it. Akira raced off for Julius while sL held his arm. 
"That little shit..." sL said under his breath.

"If I use the thunderfang I could take him out in one blow but...my leg will break for sure. Fuck it THUNDERFANG !" Akira shot out a white crescent shaped shockwave at Julius.


"Oh is it my turn again?", Julius mused as Akira got closer. He eyed the bottle of wine in his right hand with a look of deep regret. "It pains me to waste good wine, but alas I must.", he idly tossed the bottle of wine into to air and with great speed withdrew a handgun from his trench coat and fired, shattering the bottle and splattering Akira with it's contents, temporarily blinding him and altering the trajectory of his attack enough so Julius was out of the path.

"Interesting kid.", II spoke as the dust cloud began to settle. "Didn't expect you to pull a rabbit out of your hat. I'm almost impressed."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 23, 2011)

*The hero arrives late !*

ARGGHH !" Akira yelled as he felt his leg's bones start to break, his muscles star to tear. He was in the most pain he had been in during the fight. His scream of pain echoed through the canyons that surrounded him.

"Oh before I forget. Would you like some cheese with that wine? Okay wait that one was pretty awful, give me a second."













Akira's eyes started to water. Whether or not it was a result of the pain he had recived or the fact that his trump card failed or even his inability cause any damage to the opposition or maybe some sort of mixture of all three was a mystery. But regardless of the reason he started to cry, it wasn't noticeable for the most part. Yet Akira still felt ashamed. 

"This is it...I'm gonna die or worse." He had thought. For some reason he didn't try any type of trick  to escape, for he knew it was futile. It would only delay the inevitable he thought. He just screamed for help.
"SIMON !!!!!!"

For a moment time had seemed to have stopped not in a physical sense but mentally. As though Julius and sL were respecting this plead for help, but only for a moment.

"Wine...grapes, grapes...sour grapes? Grapes of wrath? No... Hmm.", II barely even heard a$'s yell as he was absorbed in his current endeavor.
Meanwhile, James in the distance could only laugh at Akira's plea for help.  It encapsulated the reason why pitiful children shouldn't enter the 
battlefield. 

 He flexed his right arm and made sure it worked properly.  "Well, you gave me a slight sprain, which is actually far more than I expected of you.  But fun is over now, time to give you some rough education in how the world works", James proclaimed.

"So you bastards are beating kids to a pulp now huh?" 

Akira, and sL looked above where the voice had come from.  Tears started rolling down Akira's face "You asshole ! Y-you just let me get beat up like this ! You're the worst second in command ever !"

 Simon rubbed the back of his head with one hand in his pocket. "I'll have to show you the new models I got then to make up for it." Simon said then he stared at Akira's enemies.  

"What do you two have to say for your selves ?"

"..Grapes, grape...vine? You just got graped? No that's too vulgar.... eh?", II looked around perplexed. "Simon when did you get here? You know it would have been nice of you to show up on time, maybe then the little ankle biter wouldn't have been so eager."

"This ends now." Simon said. He gave Akira enough healing gel to repair the major injuries he received but he still was in pain. "Are you ready bro ?"  "I was born ready !" They stood back to back pointing at Julius and sL.  They started to say something at the same time, a warcry that they held dear. 

"Whether it's impossible or laughable, great men open paths through battle!"

"If there's a wall in our way we'll tear it down ! If there ain't a path we'll make one !"

"The heart of a true man's soul burns with like a great flame !"

*"JUST WHO THE HELL !"
*
_*"DO YOU THINK WE ARE !"*_

"Oh god, I think my eyes almost rolled out of their fucking sockets", James said.  "Well isn't that a coincidence", Julius interjected.  "I think both of us simultaeneously rolled our eyes, sL.  Our teamwork is getting better and we don't even notice it."

"Fuck off Julius, we're not a team and we'll never be one.  Temporary and uneasy alliance at most."

"I'll settle for comrades in arms at the moment if that is fine with you.", Julius replied. 
"But you are hurting my feelings you know, I thought we were growing into the best of friends.", he jokingly added.

"The only thing you'll be friends with is the edge of my blade, wiseass", James retorted.

"I would prefer if you introduced the two of them to it first."


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 27, 2011)

Years ago, three to be precise...

A dark-haired young man wearing a ragged trenchcoat in a typically dark alley walks off with a new possession.  It was a laptop, and a fairly new one too.  He acquired it with his usual means.  In other words, he killed another person.  More than one person, actually.  It wasn't his fault they got murdered, however.  The person was stupid enough to be in the wrong place at the wrong time.  He and his girlfriend stumbled on this young man's "work habits" in one of the more questionable parts of the city.  This bit of idiocy obviously cost them their lives.  The ragged looking teen spotted them and killed the girl first by captchaloguing numerous glass shards on the floor.  Thanks to the Queue Fetch Modus, the sylladex was ejecting other glass shards he collected at high speeds.  The lethal shrapnel made the girl into a bloody pin-cushion.   The other one, blinded by anger and grief, rushed at the murderer and he too shared the same fate.

_Man, I don't know why people complain about this Modus, this shit is fucking great!  Do those fucking retards not know how basic sylladex usage works?  Morons, all of them.  Oh well, time to loot these losers.
_
The girl had a decent amount of cash on her, and so did her boyfriend, plus a fancy laptop to boot.  Things were looking up.  As the young man finishes his flashback to his earlier murder, he sits in a remote area and turns on his new toy.  He spots the icon for Pesterchum.  Having a slight sense of curiousity, he clicks on it and decides to make an account for himself.  He fashions a name most fitting for one such as himself.  This day was the day strifeLord was born.

"Well, time to see what the big deal is about", he comments to himself.

--IllustriousInquisitor [II] began pestering strifeLord [sL]--

II: If you turn your back I will kill you.
II: Do you understand?
sL: What the fuck is this, I just made this account today
sL: How the hell did you manage to even contact me?
II: If you wanted to remain anonymous perhaps you shouldn't have logged onto an unsecure WiFi network. Even an amateur can steal your information when you leave the door open.
II: Now I will reiterate. Turn your back and die.
II: Do you understand?
sL: Your petty threat amuses me
sL: Who the fuck do you think you are?
II: Who am I? That is indeed a good question.
II: I go by many names, none that I will tell you of course. 
II: All you need to know is that I am not from around here, and neither was a kid by the name Leonardo. 
II: Tell me do you remember him?
sL: Not really, sounds pretty unimportant
sL: Now stop dancing around the question and tell me who you are
II: His parents remember him.
II: They remember hearing the news that their son was brutally murdered by a petty criminal.
II: And I remember being at the kid's funeral when his parents hired me to find his killer.
II: You are quite the interesting character James Donaldson.
II: 16 years of age, 5'11'', 180 pounds. At the age of 12 you were diagnosed with Kleptomaina, Narcissistic Personality Disorder, Antisocial Personality Disorder, and Sadistic Personality Disorder. At the age of 13 you burned down your own house, indicating possible Pyromania as well. Quite the all you can eat buffet of mental disorders if I do say so myself. 
sL: Yeah, I'm real flattered and all, but you still haven't answered my question
sL: Do you know that I sometimes do the opposite of what people tell me?

James turns around in an effort to find who the mysterious speaker is when suddenly, he hears a trigger being pulled and the sound of a bullet being fired from the barrel of a gun.  He barely manages to dodge it as the bullet grazed the left side of his head.  James looks around and sees no one to be found.

sL: Son of a bitch!
II: I am a man of my word. 
II: Now if you pull that stunt again I will not hesitate to kill you for good.
II: Is that understood?
sL: You're going to pay for this
II: No you are going to pay.
II: That's why I am here.
II: My track record is startlingly good, I have brought criminals to justice far more imposing and sinister than you, even dealt out a little 'Sleuth Justice" here and there.
II: Now I will answer your question, it is a simple answer really.
II: I am the illustrious inquisitor and I'm here to make you answer for your crimes.
II: I will be your judge, your jury, and if necessary your executioner.
sL: Oh for fuck's sake, do you have any idea how painfully cliche you sound?
sL: I should keep a tally on how many times I've heard this shit
II: Amusing coming from the literal embodiment of 90's grim dark. 
sL: The 90s never had anyone who killed the shit out of someone with a sylladex
II: Is that supposed to impress me?
sL: The same way your little answer was supposed to impress me
sL: You know, you're heavily implying that you can kill me anytime you want
sL: Why not do it now?
sL: Come on, make me pay
sL: I DARE you
II: You dare me and yet you have not turned around again.
II: I will not kill without provocation.
II: If you truly have a death wish turn around and I will go my separate way and the fragments of your skull will go their separate ways. You know I can do it too.
II: Or if not you will remain immobile and listen to what I have to say.
sL: How about no


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 27, 2011)

*Flashback: Part 2*

James turns around once more.  He knows that this person must be nearby.  Expecting another gunshot, he ejects everything from his sylladex in a split-second and covers the area with high-speed shards of glass, covering a 360 degree area.  No gunshot was heard but no person to be found either.  He leaps up to the top of one of the buildings to search and, yet again, barely dodges another gunshot, this time grazing his back.

sL: Fuck this, this is getting real old
sL: Just hurry up with what you have to say before I get really pissed off
II: Giving up already? 
II: It might be getting old for you, but the night is still young.
II: But I'm glad you are finally going to hear me out without the attempted murder. A new breakthrough in our interpersonal relationship if I do say so myself.
sL: Fuck off
sL: Seriously, get to the goddamn point
II: For various counts of murder in the first degree, how do you plead?
sL: Well, I'm guilty for having fun with it, that's for sure
II: No contest then.
II: Then I as the Illustrious Inquisitor sentence you to....
II: Death.
II:... with the sentence to be carried out at an undisclosed time in the future.
sL: I'd rather get shot in the head than put up with this horseshit anymore
sL: That's an invitation for you by the way
sL: Just try it
II: No James. 
II: You will live on and you will suffer, you will suffer a lot.
II: I will enjoy the suffering. And in time you will have your sentence carried out.
II: But not today, and not for a while.
II: So I hereby propose a bargain for you, it is one you cannot refuse.
sL: Oh this should be good
II: I offer you complete clemency, all your sins absolved.
II: To everyone else you will be dead. A second chance which is more than you deserve.
II: I offer this generous proposal in exchange for a single favor to be cashed in some years from now.
II: You will play a game with me. Me and several other people.
sL: Go on
II: To tell you the truth I don't know much about it, not yet at least. 
II: But I know you are meant to play it.
sL: So I'm agreeing to something that even you don't know about
sL: Is there any part of that that doesn't sound absolutely retarded?
sL: But the whole clemency thing sounds useful
sL: I won't get bothered as much when I do my thing
sL: So basically, yeah, fuck it I'm agreeing
sL: Hopefully this will liven things up
II: Yes it will. You got an interesting few years lined up for you James, I do as well.
II: I will do my thing and you will do yours, we won't talk again until the day when it all begins or so I am told. The voices were oddly specific when they mentioned that...
II: Oh wait I should not have said that out loud.
sL: And people called me insane...
II: I'm not insane..... I'm probably too sane actually.
sL: Suuuuure you are
sL: Whatever makes you sleep better at night
II: I never sleep well at night...
II: Now for the final caveats to our agreement.
II: You will not murder anyone from Italy, are we clear?
II: I know asking you not to murder is like asking a yellowjacket not to sting, but you will leave my countrymen out of it.... just beat them up and not kill them.
sL: There are so many people I can kill that aren't Italian, so that little caveat means practically nothing to me
sL: Hell, I don't even see that many Italian people around here
II: Good. 
II: Now for the final caveat. The story I will tell the authorities is that I confronted you near the local docks, shot you clean in the chest and your body fell into the ocean, making retrieval impossible.
II: So I will need a little sample of your blood to give to the authorities, don't worry I can do this part myself.

James heard a gunshot yet again, but this time he was too late.  He felt a piercing pain on his left leg and slightly yelped in pain.  "FUCKING BASTARD!"

II: Every time you look at that leg. Every time you see the scar tissue or feel a familiar surge of pain.
II: You will remember me, and remember our promise.
II: The game will be known as Sburb and when it is released a few years from now, you will get it.
II: That is all. You may go now, I will collect the blood after you depart.
sL: You say that as if I hadn't gotten shot before
sL: You're just one more forgettable bastard in a list of forgettable bastards

--strifeLord [sL] has ceased Pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II]--

Shortly after, the sound of rustling leaves was heard, or could have been heard if both individuals were more mindful of their surroundings.


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 27, 2011)

*A chance meeting, part one*

4 years before the present, a younger Valen Atra took his seat in the  balcony box for the evening's concert in the world famous Avery Fisher  Hall. The ticket had been a birthday present from his sister, a somewhat  unexpected one to be completely honest. She'd been spending more and  more time away from home. Valen didn't really know or care who she was  hanging out with, but the one time he had seen someone, they'd been  wearing a sweet coat.

Letting  such thoughts slip away like sand in an hourglass, Valen eased out of his sports coat and surveyed the box with a casual glance. Nothing leapt  out at him as unordinary. The seats were posh enough to be sure. He'd  known that would be the case though the moment he'd started to climb the  staircase up to his level. The people around him looked like they could  attend such a concert every night and still have too much money left  over. 

Valen put his coat over the back of the chair in what he hoped was a classy  enough manner in case anyone, he had no idea who but it was the  principle of the thing, peeked their head around and saw fit to remark  on it. He really wasn't used to this type of stuff. One might even say  that he was completely out of his depth. Except in one regard. The  music. He looked over the edge of the balcony down on the stage where  orchestra members set up their various instruments and flipped through  pages of sheet music. The occasional chord was struck that carried over  the murmur of the crowd. Leaning back into the chair, Valen heard a  rustle of the curtain. Was someone peeking around after all? He looked  at the empty seat next to him. He hadn't even considered another person  might be next to him. Aw crap.

"You  are awfully young to be attending a concert such as this.", the man  sighed and took off his trench coat, draping it over his seat in impeccable  fashion, he kept the fedora and the sun glasses on though. "I thought I  would have this box to myself but oh well, that's life."

Valen  glanced at the person who he would be sharing the box with. Despite his  words, they didn't look a day over 16 to Valen. He considered biting  his tongue for a moment, but upon reflection he'd be damned if he'd let  himself be talked down to by a kid only a year or two older than him.

"And  what about yourself? You do not appear to be much older yourself."  Valen said, managing to keep most of the spite out of his voice. "And  why in the world are you still wearing sunglasses? Further more, why did  you bring them with you in the first place? It's seven PM."

"I  like to consider myself much older than the passage of time indicates.  Biological age matters little to me.", the man smiled and adjusted his  fedora. "As for your other question, sure I look ridiculous with glasses  on in a theatre, but it is a necessary precaution for one such as  myself. The eyes are a window to the soul and I like to keep those  windows shut if at all possible."

"Hmpf.  And yet the hundreds below us seem to not care about such silly  things." Valen leaned back and propped a foot up against the railing.  "Just my luck that I would get such a romanticist as company for the  evening. Including an accent even." Valen sneered at the youth.  "From Italy, I believe, unless I am mistaken. Tell me, are you really  that desperate to appear 'classy'?"

"You tell  me.", the youth retorted. "If I was trying to be classy and fit in with  the pompous elite, why am I as you so lovingly pointed out wearing  sunglasses, a trench coat and a fedora to a concert performance?"

"A  fair question. But you claimed just a moment ago that the sunglasses  had a specific purpose." Valen looked at the fedora. "As to the fedora, I  will concede that it looks to be a very well made one. Thus it does  nothing to help deny your non-pompous-elite claim."

"So quality fashionwear is a sin?", the youth inquired. 

"I merely said that it does nothing to add credence to your claim." Valen said, annoyed.

"Okay so answer me this. If I was intent on showing off for a bunch of high class Americans, why on god's green earth, am I talking to you?"

"Because  I am here and they are not. I'm sure that were one of them here you'd  be pulling a similar act on them with more fruitful results. You  certainly do have a glib tongue, as I'm sure to your ears, do I."

The  youth stifled a laugh. "I got to admit kid, you are alright.", he then  extended his left hand. "For two kids trying to play socialite we  haven't even exchanged names yet. I'm Julius, Julius Burns."

Valen  cautiously extended his left hand in response, carefully, yet firmly  gripping Julius'. "I'm Valen, Valen Atra. Nice to meet you." It was a  lightly callused hand. One that had known work, yet less of it in recent  times.

"Likewise.  You know the New York Philharmonic is the oldest orchestra in the  states.", Julius spoke abruptly changing the topic. "By almost four  decades, by far the most prominent of the big five. I am expecting a  good show."

Valen nodded. "I did indeed know, I consider myself lucky to live in a city with such a prestigious association. Did you know that the orchestra's home has actually changed several times over the course of it's history?"

Julius  eyed Valen intently. "Well for a group that has played over fourteen  thousand concerts and has been around since 1842 it is only natural that  they would have changed venues over the decades. Still nothing compared  to the musical entertainment we have in Italy.", Julius smugly added.

There  the kid went again, just when Valen had started to like him a little.  "Well I suppose everyone has an affinity for their home and the various  things that are associated with it. For me this concert is a rare  opportunity. The ticket for this box was a gift for my birthday, so to  be quite frank, I am not sure exactly how much it would cost normally  but I feel reasonably sure that it is out of my price range. Apparently  not so for you." Valen narrowed his eyes slightly and glanced over at  Julius then quickly away again as he noticed Julius' inquisitive stare.

"I  would be lying if I did not say I was rather well off.", Julius replied  rather coldly. "But it is all just coins and paper. I care not for it,  it is only a means to an end. And that end is my line of work."

"Oh?" Valen asked encouragingly, raising his eyebrows.

"But how about we save that for the intermission if you actually care? The show is about to start after all."

"Fair  enough." Valen turned to face the stage once more and tried his best to  ignore his companion as the lights dimmed and the final tuning faded.


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 27, 2011)

*A chance meeting, part two*

An  hour or so later, the bows of the musicians lowered and the lights   resumed their former cheery brightness. The crowd once more began   buzzing with chatter and Valen stood up to stretch.

Julius  likewise stood up to stretch, disappearing from sight, only to  return  several minutes later noticeably flustered. He muttered  something about  "Backwards American drinking laws", under his breath and returned to his  seat. "I  always prefer to have a glass of wine in my system to calm the  nerves.  But I forgot we were in the middle of the dark ages here in The  Big  Apple."

"Ah,  that's right." Valen said grinning to himself a little. "They  allow you  to drink at a young age in Europe. Though really, when I  think about  the number of idiots who go binge drinking here, it makes  me wonder if  you have the right of it."

"Of  course we are right, your thinking is backwards in that regard.",  Julius reclined into his chair and lifted his legs up. "So do you still  wish to know what I do or was that merely just a passing fancy?"

"You  have my attention, Julius. I pray you do not disappoint me with your  hyped and awaited tale." Valen steepled his fingers together and stared  at the Italian.

"I  would hope not. Though I pray you will bear with me through the more  boring details. Where to begin, where to begin?", Julius was silent for  several seconds before continuing. "Tell me, you live in a rather lawless city, what is your view on crime?"

"That  depends on the motive of the crime. I will  assume though for the  purpose of this argument that you mean crime  that is done for self gain  and not simply self preservation." Valen tilted his head to stare up at  the ceiling. "I  think that it is a shame that there is a reason why  people do steal  from others. I think that there is little reason to  waste human life. I  think that manipulating others to move yourself  above them is rather  despicable." He looked back at Julius. "Does that  answer your question?"

"Sufficiently  yes. You see I think the same way, but  instead of most I actually do  something about it. So what if I told  you that I was a trained private  inspector? That I dedicated myself to  my trade at a young age to bring  those who abuse others to justice?"

"I would find it rather difficult to believe, to be honest."

"Of course you would.  How could someone like that  even exist in our world after all? We all  know kids never have that  type of dedication. You think that and so did  the people of this  theatre.", Julius withdrew a wallet opened it up and  tossed it to Valen. "But even the skeptic believes when the proper  evidence presents itself."

Valen  fumbled the wallet for a second before securing it and opening  it.  Inside was a collection of bills, both American and Italian, a  credit  card, and where people normally put their ID cards, a card that  read:  "Julius Burns, Private Investigator." 

"You're more then welcome to pull it out and examine it." Julius said smirking.

Valen  did so. He didn't know what the official seal of Italy was or  anything  like that, but either the kid knew a damn good counterfeiter  and knew  how to pull a good bluff, or this thing was a genuine article.  Replacing  the card, he closed the wallet and handed it back to Julius.  

"Okay,  so you're a PI. Am I to then assume that  you are stalking a target and  that this is merely a location that they  are visiting?"

"You would be correct on that assumption. It is very  rare that I get to mix business with pleasure, normally I would have  taken him down hours ago."

"I see."

"He's  a rather seedy fellow this one. Usually  flanked by a horde of personal  security so confronting him anywhere  else would of been, a bit messy, if  you catch my drift."

"Uh-huh. And you think that here will be potentially any less messy?" Valen made a sweeping motion.

"When  you are bringing a notorious drug lord to justice yes you could get  more messy than a crowded theatre.", Julius said in a patronizing tone.  "You  see our good friend Mr. Giovanni feels secure enough in this place   that he never brings any of his goons with him to the shows, he feels   safe enough bribing security to allow him to enter with heat. But our   good friend never considered the fact that someone else might have done   the same thing..."

"I...see...." Valen, subsided, looked down into the crowd.

"Don't  worry I won't make... too much of a scene, I am fairely confident in my  aim.", Julius put his coat back on and withdrew a loaded handgun from  it, and deftly began to apply a silencer to the barrel. "I  have  instructed one of the workers to hand a note to our good friend  when the  applause are the loudest, if he surrenders to me fine, if not  then I  suggest you duck.", Julius eased back into his seat like  situations such  as this were the most natural thing in the world while  Valen nervously  sank back into his.

Valen fidgeted about somewhat during the second half of the preformance.   Assuming that this wasn't all some massively elaborate prank, the  person  sitting next to him was dangerous to be around. He hadn't  thought about  anything remotely like this happening when he arrived at  the music  hall. 

And  finally the time came where the show was ending and the applause  were  mounting, the worker handed the note to the imposing man, who  began to  glance around angrily. His eyes finally came to rest on Julius  who  condescendingly waved to the man. Mr. Giovanni responded in kind  by  withdrawing a handgun and taking aim, shocking the audience into   silence.

"He's an awful shot, I've  heard.", Julius spoke reassuringly to Valen. "And now that he has pulled a  firearm first I am authorized to use force.",  Julius quickly reached  for his pistol and took aim, firing a single  round into his target's  shoulder, causing his shot to fire harmlessly  into the ceiling, while a  mob of citizens restrained the man. 

"Well  Valen, it was fun", Julius replied standing up. "Sorry  for ruining the  ending of the concert for you, but it was just  business, the police will  arrest our good friend at the hospital I am  sure so my part is done.  Now I would like to depart before anyone  starts asking me any  questions...", without another word he disappeared from sight. Losing  himself in the crowd of tense theatre goers.

Valen  just stared at where the man, Giovanni had been. The clientele of  the  venue milled around the spot, while policemen held back curious on   lookers. He felt his cell phone buzzing and flipped it open   automatically to see a message from his sister saying that she was   waiting outside. Turning to the other seat, Valen saw that Julius had   somehow managed to collect his coat and leave a business card on the   seat in the sparse seconds between the shot and his departure.

Picking it up, Valen briefly glanced it over then pocketed it for future inspection and pulled his coat on.

As  he exited the building and saw his sister pull the car up, he heard  the  rustling of leaves even though there was only a light breeze  blowing.  As he stepped into the car, a strong whorl suddenly blew  through and  kicked up the flora on the grass and road. Then, he was  inside the car.  Safe, from the outside world.

Back  at his house, Valen pulled out the card and stared at it. It said   everything that he had already known, Julius Burns; Private   Investigator. Flipping it over he saw a quickly scrawled message:  "Thanks for the Company, Julius" and under that "IllustriousInquisitor"

Valen sat at the desk staring at the card for a while. Then he propt it up next to his computer and went to bed.

_A Few Days Later..._​ 
"Another  job well done, another case closed.",  Julius smiled as he closed the  newspaper he was reading, the incident  was headline material apparently,  though he would have  preferred that  not be the case, it was bad for business after all. But  that would be  the last time he ever took a job in New York City, though  he had to  admit his journey had had.... some bright spots. He opened his laptop to  see he had received a message.

*--melodiousDiscord [mD] began pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II]--*
​* mD: Anytime, Jackass.

** --melodiousDiscord [mD] ceased pestering IllustriousInquisitor [II]--*​ 
Julius  smiled to himself and closed the laptop. He didn't want to be  late for  his flight back home, though perhaps he would respond back on  his way to  the airport...


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2011)

*lily enters the medium*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Under construction


----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2011)

*Aftermath...*

--IllustriousInquisitor [II] began pestering MechanicalEmpath [ME] --
II: ME
II: Are you there?
ME: STATEMENT: YES. WHAT IS IT?
ME: STATEMENT: I AM BUSY FINISHING THE CONSTRUCTION OF THE UNIVERSE AMPHIBIAN.
ME: INSULT: UNLIKE SOME UNPRODUCTIVE FLESHBAGS, I AM ACTUALLY TRYING TO FINISH THIS GAME.
II: I just wanted to say.
II: That I never meant for this to happen, for it to spiral out of control like it has.
II: I went too far, I fucked up big this time.
ME: QUERY: WHAT ARE YOU BLABBERING ON ABOUT NOW, II?
ME: STATEMENT: YOU HAVE SUCCEEDED IN COWING THE OTHERS. THE GENESIS FROG IS NEARING COMPLETION, NO THANKS TO ANY OF YOU. 
ME: STATEMENT: YES THERE IS THE MATTER OF IM MISSING.
ME: STATEMENT: AND IT IS TRUE THAT NOT EVEN MY SCRYING CAN LOCATE THE TIME FLESHLING. 
ME: QUERY: SO THEN, WHAT IS THIS OUT OF CONTROL ISSUE YOU SPEAK OF?
II: You have to believe me when I say that I never thought it would turn out like this.
II: This whole fight was a monumentally stupid idea, but I never thought so many would get involved.
II: Or that they would all fight so viciously, I underestimated everyone here, and it cost me, cost us all.
II: And for that I am sorry.
ME: STATEMENT: THERE IS NOTHING TO BE SORRY FOR.
ME: STATEMENT: PERHAPS... EVEN I AM TO BE FAULTED FOR WHAT HAS HAPPENED.
ME: STATEMENT: I SHOULD HAVE INTERVENED. WE COULD HAVE COME TO AN AGREEMENT HAD ALL OF US BEEN THERE.
ME: STATEMENT: INSTEAD, I RAN OFF FURIOUS LIKE SOME PATHETIC JUVENILE FLESHBAG ANGRY THAT MY BEST... ASSOCIATE WOULD IGNORE ME AS SUCH. I HAD BEEN...THIS IS DIFFICULT TO ADMIT... 
ME: STATEMENT: REGARDLESS, THE SITUATION IS SALVAGABLE.
II: Is it?
II: I am not so sure of that.
II: Pride got the best of all of us, I am not sure how we can salvage the team now, it might be a lost cause.
II: And it's all my fault, I failed everyone.
ME: STATEMENT: WE STILL LIVE. 
ME: STATEMENT: THIS GAME CAN STILL BE WON. CEASE YOUR REDUNDANT MOPING. IT IS BENEATH YOU.
ME: STATEMENT: I REPEAT. WE CAN STILL WIN. IF YOU REALLY FEEL THIS DISTRAUGHT THEN YOU SHOULD JOIN ME IN FINISHING THE GENESIS FROG'S CREATION.
II: Have you ever woken up to the sight of blood on your hands.... and you know not all of it is your own?
II: It is not a pleasent feeling ME, not pleasent at all.
II: Continue with your work I cannot help you with that.
II: I got a different job to do.
ME: QUERY: AND WHAT WOULD THAT BE.
ME: QUERY: WAIT... WHERE ARE YOU?
II: On LOGOD still.
II: I don't know where the others are... but sL is right here still unconcious, everyone else is gone.
II: As for what my job is.
II: I'm going to find a way to set things right.
II: If there is a way, I will find it.
ME: QUERY: IS THERE ANYTHING I CAN DO TO BE OF ASSISTANCE?
Oh I doubt that there is. Then again it's not like either of you truly understand the situation so I don't know why I'm bothering.
I suppose I'm frustrated is all.
II:...
II: Not you.
II: Anyone but you.
Oh do go on, you'll make me blush.
II: Fuck off.
II: There is no way you can help us, i'll figure this out on my own.
ME: AGREEMENT: UGH. FOR A DIVINE PIECE OF WOOD YOU ARE QUITE WORTHLESS.
ME: QUERY: WHAT IS IT NOW? WE HAVE IMPORTANT MATTERS TO DISCUSS AND YOUR INTERVENTION IS NOT WELCOME.
What I'd wished to do was register my displeasure.
I knew you were all hot-headed, arrogant and overly emotional, but to leave one of your own behind so effectively I didn't notice for all this time.
It's frustrating. You've succeeded in truly annoying me. Congratulations.
II: What?
What I'm telling you is that another player is still on earth, not inside this chain.
Or was. She's dead now, meteors and all. That throws everything out of order. But it's not a doomed timeline, otherwise my presence wouldn't be so... present.
Thus the solution to all of our woes is intensely distasteful to me.
II:... Lily's dead?
II: That stupid moron of a sand faget didn't remember to get her in?
Oh please don't even try to pretend you comprehend this situation.
If the owner of my resident planet were out of place, I would know.
There was a tenth. And no one ever knew. Destiny's a bitch like that, isn't she?
II: Wait there was a 10th member?
II:... I forgot her.
II: Shit... no, god damn it. 
ME: STATEMENT: YOU LIE AGAIN. I AM SURE OF IT. 
ME: STATEMENT: JUST AS YOU LIED ABOUT...THAT.
Everything I say is truth, Jo. You know that better than anyone else.
Besides me. I know everything better than anyone else.
ME: STATEMENT: LALALALALALALALALA I CAN'T HEAR YOU.
Shall I tell Julesy boy what I told you? I'm sure he'd like to hear that.
ME: ENOUGH! YOU HAD BEST LEAVE OR SUFFER THE CONSEQUENCES.
I was about to. I advise you to take the last hour or so of your life to consider your past mistakes. Maybe you'll do better next time.
Jules, I'm bringing you to where I am. I'd say I hope you're not nauseated by the transfer but...
I don't care.
II: I failed her, I failed everyone...
ME: LIES. THIS IS SOME NEFARIOUS PLOT TO FORWARD WHATEVER AGENDA THIS ACCURSED TREE HAS.
ME: JULIUS, SNAP OUT OF IT! WE CAN STILL WIN! DON'T LISTEN TO HIM. YOU FAILED NO ONE. JULIUS? JULIUS?
ME: ARGH.

-- MechanicalEmpath [ME] ceased being pestered byIllustriousInquisitor [II]--


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 12, 2011)

*The Ending of the Beginning*










​
Valen lay on the cold ground. His left arm was fractured in several places.  The pain was dulled by the pain that was the sword through his abdomen.  It had avoided most of the major organs...probably on purpose, but damn if it didn't hurt like a bitch.

Using a little bit of power, he harmonized himself with the steel of the  sword and absorbed it into himself, healing some of his wounds. Getting  to his feet, he pushed his hair back out of his eyes, which flickered around the battle grounds.

On  a spire slightly to the left, Valen made out the limp form of Akira  hanging by his tattered shirt. His memories blurred together. It  was...all so fuzzy past the start of the battle. The last thing he remembered with absolute clarity was......

He felt his bare neck with his good hand. 

The headphones that had rested there forever...broken. Lost. Gone.  Demolished by James. After that, he remembered his temper flaring and  James and Julius laughing as his senses faded. 

To the right of his lay Simon and James. It looked like they had fallen  nearly side by side, locked in combat. In short, half the team was  incapacitated. Was there any point to lingering here? Valen doubted it. Using a bit of his strength, Valen eased the wounds and pain of his teammates before trudging off. 

As he made his way back through the gates, back to his own land, the silence was oppressive. Crushing even. 



Valen sat in his room with his head on his desk. Kiddsprite had stopped by briefly to check up on him. Valen sighed and closed his eyes. What the hell was supposed to happen now? As if in answer, an icon blipped on his desktop. Curious to see who might possibly be contacting him, he leaned forward and clicked on it.


*Spoiler*: _-- MechanicalEmpath [ME] began pestering melodiousDiscord [mD] --_ 




*
ME: STATEMENT: YOU. FLESHLING. 
ME: DEMAND: TELL ME EVERYTHING. EVERYTHING.
mD: Oh, hey ME
mD: I wish I could tell you.
mD: I really don't know myself...
mD: The Fight was...a disaster.
mD: One that we knew was going to occur but it went past what we thought it would esclate to.
mD: And so when I came to everyone still there was unconcious.
mD: And Julius was gone.
mD: I was hoping that you might be contacting me with information on his whereabouts or something.
mD: But it looks like you're just as in the dark as I am.
mD: :T
ME: STATEMENT: UGH. YOU ARE WORTHLESS.
ME: STATEMENT: WORTHLESS I SAY.
ME: STATEMENT: YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO STOP THIS. 
ME: STATEMENT: THIS IS ALL YOUR FAULT.
mD: Yes
mD: I, with my powers of HARMONY, was obviously supposed to be able to best a guy whose a psychopath with a sword and Julius who is quite proficient with fire-arms. 
mD: Yes, this is obviously MY fault....
mD: *sigh*
mD: What the fuck is even supposed to happen now?
ME: STATEMENT: I...DO NOT KNOW. 
ME: QUERY: WHAT COURSE OF ACTION ARE YOU CONSIDERING AT THE MOMENT?
mD: Me?
mD: Right now, I am simply existing.
mD: How am I supposed to proceed in this game without a guide.
mD: Kidd-sprite doesn't know what to do and isn't even here anymore.
mD: And Julius is god knows where....
ME: STATEMENT: UGH. TRULY WORTHLESS,FLESHLING, TRULY WORTHLESS.
ME: STATEMENT: I WILL SEARCH FOR JULIUS. WHATEVER THAT ACCURSED TREE HAS PLANNED, IT MUST BE STOPPED.
mD: Wait what?
mD: What about Yggdrasil?
ME: STATEMENT: I AM UNCERTAIN. BUT IT SEEMS THE FIGHT HAD GREATER CONSEQUENCES THAN PREVIOUSLY IMAGINED. IN ANY CASE, HE HAS WHISKED JULIUS AWAY TO WHO KNOWS WHERE.
mD: I see.
mD: Then it would appear that any answers, true or otherwise lie with the tree.
mD: Excuse me, ME, I have some business to attend to it would appear.
mD: Oh...before I go, what is your human nomenclature designation?
ME: STATEMENT: DON'T PATRONIZE ME, MEATBAG.
ME: QUERY: WHAT FOR? IS IT IMPORTANT.
mD: It is to me, I suppose.
mD: Who knows what the tree will do.
mD: What stunt's he'll pull on me.
mD: If I'll talk to you again.........
mD: ...
ME: JO. THAT IS WHAT THE TREE CALLS ME. YOU MAY REFER TO ME AS THAT.
mD: Thank you, Jo.
mD: I hope that things sort themselves out for us...
mD: Until next time.
ME: HUMPH. 
ME: I WILL PUT AN END TO THIS. SPEAK NOT AS IF WE HAVE FAILED. 
ME: I LOOK FORWARD TO LECTURING YOU ON YOUR INFERIORITY WHEN THIS IS OVER.
mD: Hahahaha!
mD: And I will point out the benefits of being a fleshbag to you.
mD: It's good to have someone else sensible for a friend.
mD: =)
mD: See you around Jo.
ME: SURPRISINGLY... I SHARE THE SAME SENTIMENT, FLESHLING.
ME: STATEMENT: FAREWELL FLESHLING VALEN.
ME: HOPE: GOOD LUCK IN DEALING WITH THE TREE.

-- MechanicalEmpath [ME] ceased pestering melodiousDiscord [mD] --*





Valen got to his feet and grabbed a new set of headphones. If there was one being that would know what to do or what was going on, it would be Yggdrasil. Much as Valen didn't really want to talk to the tree anymore but...he had no other option really. 

At the shoreline, Valen scuffed some into the whorl of leaves that hosted Yggdrasil's form on this world.

"I know you're there Yggdrasil. What's going on? What happened?" No response from the whorl. They continued to lazily orbit around the sprout in the ground.  "I only got a vague message from ME. Something about a missing player and Julius being taken away. You are the only one who I assume knows what's going on and has the power to take Julius away. So spill."

Slowly, a light shone around the leaves and a weary sounding voice edged with irritation at being interrupted spoke in his head.

"It  is simply as was said. This session is flawed beyond repair, beyond  reproach. Thus mistakes must be corrected, even at cost."

Yggdrasil paused and gave out what might have been a huff of exasperation.

"I am busy, Valen, there is very little you can do to be of entertainment to me in these final hours and less still you could do for anyone else. Do you have anything else you need to ask or are we done?

"What is going to happen then? Are we all just going to do disappear into thin air? Poof! Gone?"

"Essentially.  Another version of yourself will arise in another reality, but that is neither of our concerns."

"That is...disconcerting to say the least. Also worrying..."

Now it was Valen's turn to pause before speaking. As Yggdrasil' light started to fade away Valen coldly asked, "I don't suppose you could spare Julius for a few minutes." He snorted derisively. "Knowing you, probably not." He started to turn away before the Omniscient's terse voice caught him off guard.

"I can spare you a moment."

"What do you need Valen? I am sort of preoccupied at the moment if you couldn't tell." Julius' dry, if now rather hollow sounding voice replaced Yggdrasil's.

"Sorry Julius, I just thought that in spite of the end result of this venture, I should say my farewells or what have you to one of my few remaining conscious friends." He regretted how bitter his tone sounded immediately. " Sorry... that came out a bit more bitter than I meant it to."

"Like passive agressive insults matter to me now..." Julius sucked in a breath through his teeth. "I deserve the blame anyways. Which is why you should save your goodbyes...for someone who actually deserves them. "

"I did the best I could to do so. But, uh...talking to people who are still in stasis really don't respond. Like you say though, this is rather meaningless in the long run. But... I still wanted to apologize on my part. For not being a better friend to you. Our friendship has been....interesting, to say the least. But I think that by and large it's been a true one. So I suppose...."

He looked up at the sky, which was starting to grow dark.

"Let's not fuck up next time, yeah?"

That's the plan. A new beginning, hopefully we won't be led astray again, in particular by a certain obnoxious all knowing tree. And I guess... I return the sentiment." A wistful note. But one of nihilism as well.

"See you later then. Or not rather...I suppose."
"Yeah definitely the not. Make sure a$ or hB does not try to interfere with this process."










​
Suddenly the air hummed with energy and a flash flared in the sky.

"Believe me, none of them could even if they tried. Chat time is over, it's time to flip the switch. I won't say it's been a pleasure, but I suppose it was better than nothingness. Farewell, Valen."

As the light expanded Valen aimed a kick at the construct.
"I hope a rootbreaker finds its way into the new reality, you shitty tree."

Valen put on his headphones and turned the volume up as far as it could go.

​
"Note to Julius: Make it happen. Well...not like you'll see it.

Yggdrasil's construct crumbled into ash blowing away with the last eddy of wind.

"And there goes the tree..."

Valen curled up and closed his eyes. Much as he didn't really want to admit it...he was afraid.

"I....don't....
want.....
to....
disa
p

p


e




a



r
.
.
.
"


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2011)

*For Whom The Bell Tolls*

Yggdrasil's power existed in even the most minute facet of his being. A single leaf could raise and lower mountains. Taking a beaten and exhausted youth required the tiniest of applications of his will.

A flash of green and floating leaves, and Julius was lying atop a cold hard surface, here on the Land of Waffles and Videogames. So fanciful. So sickeningly sweet.

"I trust you did not get travel-sickness?" Yggdrasil's voice was layered in contempt, his own anger beginning to burn. He didn't give a damn. But he needed to work. He had a job to do. He just wished he'd be the one to do it.

 "No, just a empty feeling in the pit of my stomach.", Julius rose up from the ground and began to dust himself off.  "You know though.", Julius said with half a smile on his face.  "If the price was anything but what it is, it would be worth it a thousand times over just to hear that wonderful tone of frustration in your obnoxious voice." 

"Yes, go ahead and gloat, Jules, you must feel very proud of yourself. Thanks to your failings we will have to Scratch this Session. Hopefully the next you is significantly less obnoxious.

Though I wouldn't bet on it."

"You never were one to take a fool's bet after all."

The manifestation of white leaves, crackling with green, sighed to itself. It looked out across the large floating construct it had brought them to. In the centre lay a raised pedestal, a small opening in the top awaiting the key that would begin the process.

"Were I capable of doing this myself I already would have. The nature of this game, that it can prevent outside forces affecting it, is quite frustrating."

 "Well that's one thing right with this game...", Julius let his voice trail off, pausing for a second before changing the subject. "So... no way for us to escape is there?"

"The Scratch is a glorified reset button. By invoking it, this session will disappear into nothingness and your universe will be rewound all the way to its beginning so that a new path may be forged. Hopefully my next incarnation can prevent you ruining everything for everyone involved."

 "Hmpf. Not like I intended to escape myself, but it doesn't seem right that my friends... and peter have to suffer non existance due to my failings. Oh well guess i'm going out with my grandest failure yet." 

"Tell me though. Just how different will we be? It would pain me to think my glorious sense of wit would be erased from paradox space, only to be replaced by some rap loving buffon Julius".

"My ability to percieve reality and its occupants is without peer, I know more in a passing second than you could in an entire lifetime. But what we are talking about it a universal reset, where every probability will have another roll of the dice and potentially another result entirely. Were my next self so lucky, you would no longer exist.

In honesty, there will probably be the most minor of changes, enough to actually NOT FORGET ONE OF YOUR FELLOW PLAYERS EXISTS."

"For someone with unrivaled perception this is quite a drop of the ball on your end as well.", Julius sighed. "I didn't ask for any of this. I didn't mean to forget her, but i'll own up to it with this. So... how do we proceed?"

"Hmm?" Yggdrasil sounded momentarily distracted. "Hang on a moment." A swirl of leaves blew up in front of Jules, and a void emerged.

"I don't suppose you could spare Julius for a few minutes Knowing you, probably not."

"I can spare you a moment. Jules, it's for you."

 "No point letting it go to voicemail I guess. I owe him a quick explanation anyways." 

--Insert log here or something --

"Here." A sword dropped out of the air, bouncing off the ground and spinning to a stop near Julius. "I retrieved this from one of the Denizens, it will serve as the Key to the Scratch. Insert it into the pedestal."

"Heh. It's been a while since I used sword-kind.", Julius grabbed the blade with both hands and let it droop lazily by his side. "But before I push the cosmic reset button I got two reasonable demands that I would like fufilled beforehand."

"You had best hope they are reasonable."

"For once in my life I have all the leverage here Yggy so you will do what I say regardless. Is that clear?"

The ground where Yggdrasil's swirl of leaves shattered. A white branch tore out from beneath it, stretching up into the air. A storm of leaves fluttered around it, crackling with the power of a First Guardian. "Julius Burns, you may be an important tool to me in fixing this mess but do not let that go to your head. I could dump you back on your planet and manipulate one of your stupider compatriots into inserting tab a into slot b with ease. As a small token of respect to our games in the past I have called on you and have actually given you the chance to prepare for this. Do not take my kindness for granted.

Tell me what you want, and if I say no, that's your problem.

Understood?"

"And there's that arrogance, I was starting to think I was talking to a different omnipotent tree for a minute. Don't worry I intend to be complient for it seems my triumph over you will have to take place in another time and in another place. My first demand is rather simple, I want you to teleport sL's unconcious ass here. He won't interfere and I have unfinished business with him... I promised I would bring him to justice one day and I always keep my promises."

A dull thud behind Julius signaled a body being dropped from the air. "For teammates, you sure did a number on one another," Yggdrasil commented with the barest hint of amusement.

Julius gave a halfhearted chuckle. "It's part of our charm.". His face suddenly turned grim. "Now for my final demand... get out of my face you pompous shit, I refuse to spend my last moments with you."

Yggdrasil laughed. The branch vanished. The leaves vanished. All sign of his presence vanished. But his laughter echoed in the air. Far away, in the Land of Rivers and Eden, a great white tree vanished in a flash of green energy. He'd inscribe a message to his next instantiation. Make a note to get Jules back for that. Yggdrasil laughed.

And Julius was left atop the platform, an unconcious 'friend' at his side and sword in hand. Ready to usher in the end.​


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 19, 2011)

Akira flew to the scene with a black cloud that matched the black hoodie he had. The air crackled around him, he would have looked powerful if  he hadn't looked so malnourished. He was much skinnier then normal, not Annorexic but close. He hopped down only a few feet from Julius himself, they stared at each other for a while. Then the first words were said.​


*Spoiler*: __ 




Akira: W-what are you doing !
Akira: You sniviling coward, you cheap shot me and I find you about to throw everything away !
Akira: The blood we spilled to prove our point, I would have thought you'd have respected at least that much.....
Julius: Believe me your point was proved. 
Julius: And in proving this point we lost sight of what really mattered and as a result we lost... big time.
Julius: The wheels have already been set in motion, it cannot be stopped now.
Akira: Dammit....
Akira: Dammit Dammit GODFUCKING DAMMIT
Akira: This is what I was talking about !
Akira: You're gonna send us to oblivion without even fucking asking us !
Akira: There's always another way, you just didn't look for it 
Akira: Some detective you turned out to be 
Julius: Sorry if this is an unsavory option, it is for me as well, but there is nothing we can do there is NOT another way.
Julius: Our session is doomed, our chain is corrupted, nothing we can do will change this fact.
Julius: Besides are you really selfish enough to cling to your own life instead of avoiding this tragedy, actually getting things right this go around and saving another life in the process?
Akira: THAT'S NOT THE GODDAMN POINT YOU
Akira: Argh!
Akira: It's taking everything I have to hold *"him"* back from ripping out your throat
Akira: My chest is on fire right now.
Akira: Promise me that...
Akira: Promise me that this will fix the mistakes we've made thus far
Akira: Give me your word !
Julius: Well it probably won't fix every mistake we made, nothing can, no one is perfect.
Julius: But it will fix some of them, and that's all that really matters in the end.
Akira: I SAID GIVE ME YOUR WORD !
Akira: please
Julius: I wouldn't be doing this if I believed otherwise so sure I give you my word that things will be better the second go around.
Akira: T-that's m-ore l-l-ike it 
Akira: Juilus playing this game, has been tiring.
Akira: I t-hink I'm going to take a rest
Akira: one more thing
Akira: Thank You, Julius.
Julius: Heh. 
Julius: Thanks are the last thing I deserve right now.
Julius: But they are appreciated and likewise returned Akira.
Akira: I've...I've grown tired o-f this game
Akira: I've had enough
Akira: T-his is where it ends. 
Julius: No.
Julius: This is where it begins.
Julius: And next time we will succeed.
Akira: Ciao means...goodbye and hello right ?
Akira: Well let's just say that.
Akira: _Ciao_ Julius Burns.
Julius: _Ciao _Akira Mcgruder.
Julius: Now if you will excuse me...
Julius: I have an itch that needs to be _*scratched*_.




Akira lie down in a sleeping manner, as his body slowly began to waste away.

Julius turned and walked forward; ready to leave the past behind.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 20, 2011)

There was no way Jo was going to let this pass. Whatever it was that accursed tree had planned, it would not succeed. Not if s/he had anything to say about it. Preparing for the jump from Logas to whatever world Julius was was going to be difficult, since Jo lacked the grist necessary to build better equipment but s/he was able to make something out of broken parts and scrapped machinery. The peafowl even chipped in and built him/her a jet pack. 

S/he went back to her/his home set beneath the volcano. In an ideal game Jo and one of those fleshlings would stoke the forge, setting in motion the events that would create Billious Slick. With everything going to hell that wasn't happening, but Jo was determined to salvage what was left of this session. No one could tell him/her that this was hopeless. Not Julius, not that damn tree, no one. Activating his/her jetpack, Jo flew towards the second gate and raced across the planets to find Julius.

S/he found him in a planet of strange sugary substances that fleshlings seemed to enjoy. Bah. Robots don't need sugar. Robots are better than that. S/he remembered something in the peafowl archives about how this world held a dangerous device, said to end the universe if activated. If activating this was the tree's plan then it will be disappointed when Jo eventually stops it. The machine will always triumph over whatever inferior substance Yggdrasil was made of. 

"Julius." Jo landed in front of him, chainwrench in hand. "I demand to know what you are doing. And why do you have the violent one in your hands?" 

Julius grimaced. "Your dedication, while usually admiradable is grating in this situation Jo.", Julius remarked. "Neither you nor I can change what will occur here, as for our friend James.... he will either be mine and justice's final triumph, or he will be the end of me. Can't say, unfortunately, and it doesn't really matter either way in the end, the principle of the matter is all that matters."

Beneath his/her mask, Jo's teeth clenched. S/he couldn't believe what he was saying. "You worthless piece of meat!" S/he screamed. "Can't you see that accursed tree is playing you for a fool!? I know what a hero of void is capable of, Julius! Not even a being of so-called omnipotence can use its powers on you! How can you go along with whatever that tree has planned!?" 

"Of course I can see what the tree has planned, thing is Jo I agree with it this one and only time. We HAVE LOST. Nothing can change that, and frankly this does not sit well with me. So we must sacrifice, all of us.... I am going to begin The Scratch Jo, you cannot change my mind."

"No. I refuse to believe this. That tree is wrong. You are wrong. I cannot let you do this, Julius. Not when there's still a chance. Not when I've finally met you for the first time."

"Please don't make this any harder on me than it already is.", Julius remarked exasperated. "In a perfect world.... I would believe you, and that possibly we can fix what has been broken, but this world is not perfect. Someone died because of my mistakes, that can not be fixed any other way."

"More lies!" Jo stepped forward, pointing the chainwrench at Julius. "You're being selfish again, you worthless meatbag! Always it's your fault, always it's your responsibility, always! I can see why the worthless one rebelled against you! Your pointless narcissism will doom us all!"

"It already has."

"What?" Jo's nerves were already stretched thin, but Julius agreeing with him/her made it worse. "Explain! Explain!"

"My pride has doomed us all, that much is true.", Julius conceded. "Because of it, we were focused more on fighting each other than working together, and even more than that my oversight got another human killed... So yes it is all my fault and it is indeed my responsibility to set things right."

"But...You realize what will happen if you activate this device do you not?" Jo's anger faltered, to be replaced by something approaching despair. "We...we will all..." 

"Disappear.", Julius replied finishing Jo's sentence. "Completly and utterly, yes I am aware of the consequences of this last selfish action of mine."

"I..." Jo fell to her/his knees, finally understanding the magnitude of what was to happen. "No, no no no no no!I...but we just..."

"It is a horrible thing I am about to do, but that is why I must be the one to do it. I can't ask any of you to do this, it will be my burden and mine alone, no one else needs to shoulder it."

"I...understand." Jo stood back up, his/her mind set on what needed to be done. "But I'm afraid I can't let you do that, Julius."

"And how do you intend to stop me Jo?", Julius inquired. "Will you kill me to cling to this broken timeline just a little bit longer? In the end one of us is going to be putting this sword in that pedastal, and I would prefer it if my hands are the only bloody ones around here."

"I can create billious slick, Julius. I can master my powers over space and open a rift into another universe. I can save us all, Julius. But first." Another wrench appeared in Jo's hand, this one wrapped in electricity while another wrench-like device extended from his/her back like a prehensile tail. "I must save you from yourself." S/he swung the wrench-tail towards Julius, aiming to pin him down with the pincers.

He deflected the hits with his blade taking several steps back, he gave Jo a desperate look. "Don't you get it Jo!? Failure is coded into this very session, it will be coded into the damn frog as well! Don't make me do this Jo, this experience is soul wrenching enough as it is."

Jo shook his/her head. If he was going to make this this difficult, then so be it. "The time for explanations has passed. You will be stopped, Julius. We will be saved." Jo attacked again, striking with a vertical slash with the chainwrench in one hand while shooting a burst of electricity with the other. The wrench-tail was reared upwards, ready to grab Julius the moment he dodged.

Julius didn't dodge, waiting until the last moment he parried one wrench while avoiding the other. Flash stepping behind Jo he waited for him/her to react, swinging out with the chainwrench. He backflipped over the weapon, bringing his blade down and slicing it cleanly in two as he landed, in another swift motion he rolled and slashed upwards at the last wrench slicing it in half as well. "Sorry Jo but I don't have time left to play around, none of us do."

Jo was determined not to let this end like this. S/he took another wrench from his/her strife deck, this  one a long, pole-arm like weapon with a crystal in its center. S/he aimed the weapon at Julius, releasing a rainbow-colored burst of energy. 

Julius deflected the energy with the sword and charged in, closing the gap between the two of them. Such a long weapon was useless at such a close distance and he had no problem slicing it in pieces. He then spun the blade upwards slashing at ME and slicing into his/her mask. The blade went through it like a hot knife through room temperature butter and it fell to the ground in two seperate clunks.

*1000/1000 chachamarus destroyed*

"Finish it." S/he said. In the back of his/her head, Jo knew s/he wouldn't stand a chance. But there was no way s/he can let it end like this. Not without seeing him for the first, and last time.​


----------



## Platinum (Nov 20, 2011)

Julius tossed the blade aside and approached ME. "I would never do that, not even now."

"You were my only friend." S/he said. "If I cannot stop you, then do as you see fit." For the first time in a long while Jo found her/himself laughing. "How amusing. For all my superiority I keep submitting to your will."

Julius gave a small laugh back. "Perhaps next time you will do just that. No... there is no way to convince me this is not the right path.", Julius leaned forward and embraced his friend for a moment or two. "But I thank you for trying."

Jo broke from the embrace to punch Julius. "This is for your impudence." S/he smiled, then returned the embrace. "If it is any consolation, I will insure that this never happens in the new timeline." S/he pointed to the still unconcsious James. "And what of the violent one? You are going to settle the score with him, I presume?" 

"That's the plan. Either I will kill him or he will kill me, then the scratch will take care of the winner."

"Hah. You selfish meatbag. Then I shall wait for oblivion here." S/he walked closer to Julius, and whispered something to his ear.

"Heh.", II remarked. "Well don't worry your secret is safe with me.", he turned to look at ME one last time. "And I'm sorry but you are going to have to humor one last selfish request from this selfish person. If the latter of the two outcomes were to occur I rather you not be here to see me like that.... Yggy I know you are still there.", Julius called out. "Please.... take Jo home."

"Heh...baka Julius." S/he looked down on the still unconsious James, and then kicked him in the stomach. "No need for that. I will stay here. Go and have your climactic final battle with the fleshbag. I would like to see you in your final moments."

"Yggdrassil... please, this is my last request.", a sound almost like laughter emanated out of nowhere and in a flash Jo was gone and James was beginning to awaken...​


----------



## Platinum (Nov 20, 2011)

*The Scratch Part 1*

James opens his eyes at last, his vision still blurry for several seconds until clearing his eyes and shaking his head in an attempt to get a grasp on the waking world.  He looks around and sees a familiar looking man with a rather nice looking coat, though James would never admit that to him.

"Alright, Jules, what the fuck happened here and how long was I out?  I didn't think these assholes would have put up that much of a fight.  Or did they?  I can barely remember shit."

"Not surprising considering that you lost your freaking mind about half way through.", Julius remarked coldly. "But we aren't on hB's planet anymore, we are in the land of milk and honey... well games and honey you know what I mean."  James shrugged and remarked, "Whatever, asshole.  So what happens now?  Do we just go off and do shit on our own little worlds?  I still haven't forgotten my little vision and I kind of want to deal with that myself.  My mind is my own and I'll be damned if I let some bastard take it over."

Julius sighed and stabbed the sword he was carrying into the ground, leaning on it haphazardly. "No... I am afraid things have taken a rather unsavory turn."

"Explain then, unless you want me to make you spill your guts.  Literally.  And where'd you get that sword from anyway?  Looks like something I should have, you're not too good with those", James scoffed.

Julius brushed off his comments. "You might be better with a blade than I James, but this blade is the ultimate blade. In your condition I could kill you where you stand no problem. As for an explanation I will give it to you in laymans terms. We screwed up... big time. Our chain was not completed, this game is now unwinnable for us."

"Kill me?  HAHAHAHA!  Good to see you haven't lost your talent for comedy at least.  No matter what weapon you have, I'll always be better than you.  And by this chain, you mean a player didn't make it here?  Did the sand ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) fuck up?  Because I remember he was supposed to bring someone in."

"It's not entirely his fault, the blame lies primarily on me, hell even our all knowing leafy friend was caught off guard by this. Suffice to say he was not amused, our session was destined to be a 10 player one, the 10th player was somehow a void in both my knowlege and in his. Thus she did not enter when our chain closed, dying on earth and causing our battlefield to be eternally incomplete. So to rectify this we have to take some... extreme measures."

"Extreme measures?  It's not like we can reset this bullshit.  What exactly do you have in mind?  Fucking hell, I knew you guys were fuckups in your own retarded ways, but this is the biggest I've probably heard of."

"Actually.", Julius countered. "We can 'reset this bullshit'. And we will.", he drew the denizen's sword out of the ground and pointed to a small stone structure not to far away. "You see that building? Inside is a small stone pedastal, I will insert this blade into it to begin a process known as *The Scratch.* It will release a massive amount of temporal energy which will subsequently wipe us from existence, completely and utterly."

"WHAT?  Oh fuck no, a world without my existence is not a world that should exist at all.  I'd rather have the entire fucking universe collapse on itself rather than have a new one exist without my presence in it.  This is MY world, you little shit!  No one decides that I don't get to exist!"

Now it was Julius' turn to raise the volume of his voice. "Well I don't like it either you big fucking baby, but it needs to be done.", Julius gave another exasperated sigh. "Look... it's true that you or I will have never existed but that does not mean that Julius or James never existed. It will be us, but it won't be if that makes sense. Think of us as alpha copies, the beta versions will be us, just slightly tweaked so our session will be more successful next go around. Besides... if I thought you could stop me from making this happen I never would have brought you here."

James went for his Strife Specibus and equipped his sword in response.  He swung for Julius' neck with the hope of beheading him.  However, Julius took half a dozen flash steps back and managed to evade the decapitating blow.  James growled and said, "Don't be so sure of yourself, you shitstain.  I still have more than enough fight left in me to deal with some so-called 'man of justice'.  So what are you waiting for, tough guy?  You gonna stop me or what?"

Julius laughed. "Yes '_stopping_' you is exactly what I intend to do.", Julius raised the blade up to his chest and watched as it began to glow with temporal energy, he pointed it at James and watched with amusement as the world froze around him in stasis. Deliberatily he walked towards James and rained a couple of blows upon him, targeting various pressure points. He walked back to where he stood and released the time field, and watched with half a smile as the blade slid out sL's hands and he feel to his knees.

James felt his arms suddenly numb, the same went for his torso, and his legs felt like they were gelatin.  "Y-you bastard.  Wha-what did y-y-you do?  I know you're not actually that fast", he said.  He struggled to reach for his sword, but his arms wouldn't respond to his demands.  He can barely move them at less than an inch as it is.  His legs weren't any better, all they could do was shake ineffectually when trying to get up.

"I guess it just wasn't your time.", Julius remarked coldly. "Don't worry, I went easy on you, feeling will return to your extremities shortly, but by then... the process will already have begun. Now if you would excuse me, it is time for me to begin drawing the curtain on this botched session of ours.", Julius turned away from James and began walking towards the pedastal.

"You should have finished me when you had the chance!", he called out as Julius was walking away.  "I'll still finish you off not just for this, but for every fucking time you got on my nerves!  I'll perforate your fucking carcass so much that you'd practically be a sex doll for necrophiliacs!"

Julius ignored the threats, James could wait. Right now all that mattered was him finishing what he started. He knelt down besides the pedestal for a moment or two and muttered an inaudible prayer and then swung the blade down, with a crackling hiss of energy it slotted in perfectly, and then everything began going to hell. A beam of temporal energy blasted into sky arcing and thundering across the heavens. "No going back now.", Julius said to himself and with new resolve he walked back to where James was, his not so happy looking friend back on his feet.​


----------



## Platinum (Nov 20, 2011)

*The Scratch Part 2*










 
(Definitely listen to the song as you read) 

James has his sword ready and went into a stance.  His arms were drawn back, and knees slightly more bent than usual, and the end of his sword aimed at Julius' chest.  It's a classic thrusting stance.

"Tell me James do you remember the first time we met?"

"Yeah, what about that?"

"Such pleasant memories that started on that fateful day. If you will remember I gave you a suspended death sentence that day. Well, unfortunately today is the day I carry it out. There might be a way to escape this but not for people like you... or people like me.  Just remember James, justice always catches up to you in the end. I will not let your sins go unpunished just because they will be erased.", Julius withdrew his pistols and trained them on his teammate. "The curtain is falling, Ragnarok has come to our doorstep. This is our last performance... why not make it a good one?"

James smirked and spat on the ground.  "Even though you're an irritating little cuntrag, you do manage to say things that I agree with once in a while.  As you say, this show is coming to an end.  If there's an audience out there, I might as well shower them with a glorious finale and I'll use your blood to do it."  With those words, James sprang from his position and stabbed towards Julius' chest, accelerating as fast as he could.  Julius barely dodged the thrust and sidestepped to his left, attempting to fire shots at James' vulnerable right side.  At the last moment, James switched his style to something more oriented towards deflecting ranged projectiles during mid-stab and stopped his high-speed thrust.  He judged his adversary's aim and before the instant Julius pulled the trigger on his guns, James managed to get into a position where he could simply block the bullets.  His sword rang with the impact of the projectiles, and Julius silently cursed himself for underestimating his murderous opponent.  James attempted a counterattack and tried to hack Julius' legs off before he could get another shot off, but the coated man simply disappeared from sight as James' sword touched only air.

James tried to judge where he'd attack next.  Attacking from behind would be too obvious for someone like him.  He could hear his rapid steps, as he kept on speeding around the battlefield, trying to get an area where he could reliably plug a hole in James.  After several seconds, James heard a step and then they stopped.  He judged that it came from his left side a few meters away.  James turned leftwards and saw Julius about to fire. But at the last moment, James threw his knife at Juilus.  He was about to flash step away again, but the knife was still fast enough to hit one of his guns, knocking it away from his right hand as a result.  In return, Julius disappeared again and then reappeared behind James, apparently changing tactics now.  The latter immediately spun around and reflexively stabbed at his hated enemy, aiming for the heart while his left hand was free to try and disarm Julius again.  Julius managed to dodge at the very last second, and the sword slid through his ribs, but didn't torpedo itself into his heart, though it felt like the blade's tip might burst through his back.  Even with a sword buried into him, Julius still managed to get a few shots off.  He was close enough to nail James' head but James managed to grab his left arm, interfering with his aim, and the bullets only hit his chest area.  With a burst of adrenaline fueled strength, James managed to twist Julius' arm and disarmed him as planned.  He was also awarded with a satisfying snap-crunch sound for his effort.  Still gripping his sword, James attempted to twist it deeper and have it sever vital areas.  But Julius, with his own reserve of strength, managed to kick James away several paces, loosening his grip on the sword as a result.  

Both combatants were deprived of their chosen weapons and were bleeding profusely as well.  Julius grabbed the sword's blade that was still embedded into him, and gritted his teeth as he was pulling the blade out, every second more painful than the last.  The blade clanged to the floor as Julius succeeded and found that his left arm was rendered useless and limp, broken by James.  No matter, he still had a working hand. Seeing his gun still nearby, Julius walked towards it, leaving a short trail of blood as he does so.

James, having been shot several times in the chest, sees his life spill out before him.  A pool of blood quickly formed around his feet and was only increasing with each moment.  Ignoring this, he spots Julius reclaiming his weapon.  Driven by both his instinct to survive and his hatred towards his enemy, James sped off once more towards Julius, right hand closed into the tightest fist possible, carrying with it the intent to literally punch a hole in the bastard.  Julius, injured he may be, still had enough focus to see his speeding opponent and managed to aim at the psychopath's head the instant he closed in.  A trigger was a microsecond from being pulled, and a meteoric fist's impact to the chest was also going to occur in the same timeframe.  Then there was...

Reality buckled and crumbled as everything began returning from whence it came. Slowly, Julius' mind began to fade away as well. Thoughts and feelings being erased, but he felt strangely at peace.

Far below the rising platform, ascending its way to Skaia to release an infinite surge of creative energy, a whorl of leaves settled amongst incredible piles of grist. Yggdrasil had smoothed the wheels for his own oblivion and yet failed in his key objective. He hoped some measure of his displeasure would be carried by his next incarnation. He would not fail again.

For the fading mind of Julius, at the point before reality turned back to its beginning, a voice was carried in through space and time.

"Hey asshole. Next time, don't forget about me."

And all was nothing.​


----------

